# College Football 2013 GDG



## Jacob Hawkes

Well it's less than 2 weeks away so I will go ahead & start up The Official CFB Thread for 2013. Lots to talk about. Wait for it. Wait for it. The Over rated State University will play in The BCS NAT CHAMP. There. I said it. It's happening. Time to move on. 






"Do your job. Do your job. Be a part. You do those things, we enjoy victory @ the end. As a team."

All the nonsense about counting LSU out this year will ultimately make them The Most under rated team this year. Mett will throw for 3,600-3,800 yards, 36 TDs, & 8 picks.


----------



## Eric Fryer

Florida overrated, LSU underrated, Johnny Football and A&M is a sinking ship, Bama is tough as always, but will drop a game even with their cupcake schedule, Georgia could be there in the end, but has to prove they can win the SEC.... which has eluded them as of late. Ole' Miss will upset some teams this year and will be a factor, but in the end the SEC will hold the Crystal ball again over the Buckeyes in January. 

This is the best time of the year...


----------



## huntinman

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gC44nP7ClxM


----------



## roseberry

Eric Fryer said:


> LSU underrated..........This is the best time of the year...


eric,
you and jacob are correct. LSU is underratted and not getting much media love. this "missing respect" will motivate the bengal tigers throughout the season. 

i too think LSU will sneak up on some folks this year...........well they did vote at least one guy back on the team that will sneak up on some folks!!!!!;-) just had to get the low hanging fruit out of the way!!!


----------



## blake_mhoona

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All the nonsense about counting LSU out this year will ultimately make them The Most under rated team this year. Mett will throw for 3,600-3,800 yards, 36 TDs, & 8 picks.



les will never allow a qb to get those numbers. more like 2500 18 and 9. all these people think LSU is under rated? i seem to remember a herd of tigers leaving after last year. 

tcu will upset them 1st game of the year

now for my hogs im just hoping to make it 6-6. anything over that is over achieving. lost our starting lb to a broken arm and a wr to acl last week. as well as one of our TEs to collarbone

i think ohio state will disappont now that they are off probation. alabama and oregon in bcs. the game we've waited 4 years to see in the last year of BCS


----------



## Eric Fryer

blake_mhoona said:


> alabama and oregon in bcs. the game we've waited 4 years to see in the last year of BCS


Oregon wont get out of the PAC10...Stanford will go to the Rose Bowl, as the PAC champs. They will be watching the BCS Championship from home.


----------



## Steve Thornton

Us dawgs are looking for return trip to Atl and another shot at that crimson tide.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

Naw it wont be LSU.... they will get to a key spot in the season and then they will lose. Their fans will cry about an under-inflated ball, or the field was too big, or the bats being made of soft aluminum... oh wait we are talking football.

Wrong season regards!


With all that said, I am sure my team will be in one of the toilet bowls that start like in November and we will be happy for it! Go Beavs.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Eric Fryer said:


> Oregan wont get out of the PAC10...Stanford will go to the Rose Bowl, as the PAC champs. They will be watching the BCS Championship from home.


Nice spelling there Aric

/Paul


----------



## David McCracken

Don't rule South Carolina and the Old Ball Coach out!


----------



## metalone67

O-H


I-O

You SEC folks just keep this in mind.


----------



## blake_mhoona

metalone67 said:


> O-H
> 
> 
> I-O
> 
> You SEC folks just keep this in mind.


i'll take over rated for $1000 alex.

"this over rated Big 10 school is 0-10 against the SEC in bowl games."

who is ohio state?

correct




Enjoy being put back on probation and your program collapsing after Meyer has another "health issue" (aka he see's the writing on the wall for the next year)


----------



## roseberry

blake_mhoona said:


> Enjoy being put back on probation and your program collapsing after Meyer has another "health issue" (aka he see's the writing on the wall for the next year)


no, no, no......being head buck is meyer's dream job! he will be there a long time. at least long enough to get that crazy look in his eye and assault at least two or three people on the sidelines!!!!;-)


----------



## Dave Burton

Tar Heels!......oh wait is the baseball or baskeball? Never mind. Seriously tho This is the fist time in a loooong time we have the same coach and a decent QB as the last yr and the whole O line is returning from last season. Maybe not a National contender but I think they will do well.
And look out Mr Mcracken we are coming down to SC to win! Stevie is gonna think he woke up and was back at Dook lol


----------



## Franco

Eric Fryer said:


> Florida overrated, LSU underrated, Johnny Football and A&M is a sinking ship, Bama is tough as always, but will drop a game even with their cupcake schedule, Georgia could be there in the end, but has to prove they can win the SEC.... which has eluded them as of late. Ole' Miss will upset some teams this year and will be a factor, but in the end the SEC will hold the Crystal ball again over the Buckeyes in January.
> 
> This is the best time of the year...


I agree with everything except for the Buckeyes being in the BCS champ game. I think Stanford will walk through the Pac 10.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

blake_mhoona said:


> les will never allow a qb to get those numbers. more like 2500 18 and 9. all these people think LSU is under rated? i seem to remember a herd of tigers leaving after last year.
> 
> tcu will upset them 1st game of the year
> 
> now for my hogs im just hoping to make it 6-6. anything over that is over achieving. lost our starting lb to a broken arm and a wr to acl last week. as well as one of our TEs to collarbone
> 
> i think ohio state will disappont now that they are off probation. alabama and oregon in bcs. the game we've waited 4 years to see in the last year of BCS


Well, I don't think you could be any more wrong if you tried. LSU will not lose to TCU, they'll win by 14-17. 

Mett will put up the numbers I said he will. It's not like the QB numbers have always been down under sling blade. 

@ LSU, rebuilding isn't an option. Reloading is the only way. 

Actually, with Braxton Miller as the trigger man for an Urban Legend offense, they could beat a SEC Team in The BCS NAT CHAMP.


----------



## kcrumpy9

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well, I don't think you could be any more wrong if you tried. LSU will not lose to TCU, they'll win by 14-17.
> 
> Mett will put up the numbers I said he will. It's not like the QB numbers have always been down under sling blade.
> 
> @ LSU, rebuilding isn't an option. Reloading is the only way.
> 
> *Actually, with Braxton Miller as the trigger man for an Urban Legend offense, they could beat a SEC Team in The BCS NAT CHAMP.*


You wouldn't be talking about that school with the slogan: "Roll Tide" would you?  

Unofficially, the Buckeyes have beaten a SEC team in a bowl. Unfortunately, a few tattoos took that win away.


----------



## blake_mhoona

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well, I don't think you could be any more wrong if you tried. LSU will not lose to TCU, they'll win by 14-17.
> 
> Mett will put up the numbers I said he will. It's not like the QB numbers have always been down under sling blade.
> 
> @ LSU, rebuilding isn't an option. Reloading is the only way.
> 
> Actually, with Braxton Miller as the trigger man for an Urban Legend offense, they could beat a SEC Team in The BCS NAT CHAMP.


so 
your telling me that he's gonna throw for 3800 but since 2008 only 1 qb has thrown over *2600* yards at LSU? a 50% increase mind you? now all of a sudden the playbook is gonna be wide open? i didnt think so. 

and you are telling me he's gonna throw 36 tds when the most anyone has thrown since 2008 is 21 at LSU? a 75% increase mind you. nope didnt think so either.

you could tell me yall will have dual 1000 or even 1500 yard rushers and i might believe that but not passing. yall are simply not that type of offense. dont get me wrong what yall do works but passing all over the field is not what LSU does.

i didnt say they were rebuilding i just think they are about right at #12 or whatever they are. a 9-3 team that will lose to TCU, Alabama, and Florida OR A&m


----------



## RookieTrainer

Blake, I tend to agree with you, but don't forget LSU has a new OC. I think they will be a little better passing team, but I don't think they are going to change enough to get to the numbers Jacob is talking about. If they do, look out, because they'll be awfully hard to handle.

I see the LSU fans this year being about where we were before 2010 with all the reloading stuff. There's no doubt there are talented players to step up where folks left. But there's something about the experience of the guys who have been through the wars and just know what to do and where to be that is not so easily reloaded. Time will tell, as it always does.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

kcrumpy9 said:


> You wouldn't be talking about that school with the slogan: "Roll Tide" would you?
> 
> Unofficially, the Buckeyes have beaten a SEC team in a bowl. Unfortunately, a few tattoos took that win away.


Negative. The winner of the rematch between LSU & Georgia. Whoever wins the 1st game in Athens will lose in Atlanta. 

I say they won the game. Damn a tat.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

blake_mhoona said:


> so
> your telling me that he's gonna throw for 3800 but since 2008 only 1 qb has thrown over *2600* yards at LSU? a 50% increase mind you? now all of a sudden the playbook is gonna be wide open? i didnt think so.
> 
> and you are telling me he's gonna throw 36 tds when the most anyone has thrown since 2008 is 21 at LSU? a 75% increase mind you. nope didnt think so either.
> 
> you could tell me yall will have dual 1000 or even 1500 yard rushers and i might believe that but not passing. yall are simply not that type of offense. dont get me wrong what yall do works but passing all over the field is not what LSU does.
> 
> i didnt say they were rebuilding i just think they are about right at #12 or whatever they are. a 9-3 team that will lose to TCU, Alabama, and Florida OR A&m


Mett threw for over 2,600 yards last year. With WRs dropping more balls than any LSU WR Corps that I'm aware of. Not to mention, that was with an OL coach calling the plays. I mean, get ready cause this offense is going to be special. 

They won't lose to TCU, the gayturds, or Johnny Football. Now they could easily drop the game in Athens.


----------



## bjoiner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Now they could easily drop the game in Athens.


I would type, but I am passed out on the floor.


----------



## roseberry

bubba,
it's the kinder, gentler, more rational jacob. don't let him fool you. he is just towing the line with the "downplay lsu" crowd.

jacob,
if mett plays in every game this season the way he played the '12 bama game, i predict he will throw for 4,000 yards!


----------



## leemac

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Now they could easily drop the game in Athens.


So could my Dawgs. If Georgia can make it out of September with only one loss Larry Munson may come back to life to call the rest of the season.


----------



## Marvin S

Franco said:


> I agree with everything except for the Buckeyes being in the BCS champ game. I think Stanford will walk through the Pac 10.


Not being an expert on CFB as you are, but on occasion reading a little & watching the dollars flow to bring in new coaching talent to the Pac-12, I don't think the champ will have less than 2 losses which puts them out of the running. 

Spent some time down at OSU (that's Oregon State) chaperoning my Grandson while he was at a Baseball camp. Even they have a very nice FB facility & as one person more familiar with the situation said "they have spent a lot of money on upgrades to their sports facilities". OSU has been a perennial doormat until recently. The PAC-12 schedule is not one a coach dreams about going through unless they dream about bigger things.

You do remember where USC (again, that's Southern Cal) was ranked preseason last year?


----------



## Franco

Marvin S said:


> Not being an expert on CFB as you are, but on occasion reading a little & watching the dollars flow to bring in new coaching talent to the Pac-12, I don't think the champ will have less than 2 losses which puts them out of the running.
> 
> Spent some time down at OSU (that's Oregon State) chaperoning my Grandson while he was at a Baseball camp. Even they have a very nice FB facility & as one person more familiar with the situation said "they have spent a lot of money on upgrades to their sports facilities". OSU has been a perennial doormat until recently. The PAC-12 schedule is not one a coach dreams about going through unless they dream about bigger things.
> 
> You do remember where USC (again, that's Southern Cal) was ranked preseason last year?


 Not an expert, just an avid fan. USC ranked 1, 2 or 3 depending on which pre-season poll one looked at. Personally, I don't think there should be a College Football poll until Oct 1st. I like Coach Shaw a lot and am betting on the coach to continue their recent winning ways. In my book, Shaw is the best coach in the Pac10.


----------



## blake_mhoona

Franco said:


> Not an expert, just an avid fan. USC ranked 1, 2 or 3 depending on which pre-season poll one looked at. Personally, I don't think there should be a College Football poll until Oct 1st. I like Coach Shaw a lot and am betting on the coach to continue their recent winning ways. In my book, *Shaw is the best coach in the Pac10.*


which equates to him being like 7th best in the SEC


----------



## Marvin S

Franco said:


> Not an expert, just an avid fan. USC ranked 1, 2 or 3 depending on which pre-season poll one looked at. Personally, I don't think there should be a College Football poll until Oct 1st. I like Coach Shaw a lot and am betting on the coach to continue their recent winning ways. In my book, Shaw is the best coach in the Pac10.


I recently read a bio on Coach Shaw & have to say I was impressed. Stanford & Oregon have the most consistency in their programs. Some of the credit for Stanford's turnaround has to go to the guy who later went to ND & WA & was fired at both places. I believe Mike Leach will begin to get things turned around at WSU & WA is still suffering from the Barbara Hedges AD thing. I'm still not sold on this coach. WA is attracting a higher quality player, talent wise, these days . 

Our Basketball program has been going down hill recently .


----------



## Franco

blake_mhoona said:


> which equates to him being like 7th best in the SEC


There isn't a bigger SEC fan on RTF tham me! But, one has to appriciate the difference between most of the SEC and Stanford. They are still pretty big on this "student athlete" thing. The SEC dynasty is because it has become the NFL's largest farm club.


----------



## coachmo

Well, Franco you can always pull for Stanford!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> bubba,
> it's the kinder, gentler, more rational jacob. don't let him fool you. he is just towing the line with the "downplay lsu" crowd.
> 
> jacob,
> if mett plays in every game this season the way he played the '12 bama game, i predict he will throw for 4,000 yards!


Eh, Georgia will be awfully tough to beat in Athens. Wasn't mushing @ all. 

You're right. He was on that night. His accuracy has improved and his pocket presence. I'm not aware of a better WR tandem than Jarvis Landry & OBJ. We will see. I have my reasons to be positive. It's a tough schedule.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

leemac said:


> So could my Dawgs. If Georgia can make it out of September with only one loss Larry Munson may come back to life to call the rest of the season.


"Hunker Down you hairy dawgs!!!!"

Memory lane, regards.


----------



## Scott R.

Franco said:


> There isn't a bigger SEC fan on RTF tham me! But, one has to appriciate the difference between most of the SEC and Stanford. They are still pretty big on this "student athlete" thing. The SEC dynasty is because it has become the NFL's largest farm club.


I love SEC football but Stanford is an example of everything that is good about college football. Sometimes I fear that the SEC is making college football so big that it's simultananeously killing everything I enjoy about college football (and hate about the NFL).


----------



## crackerd

Scott R. said:


> I love SEC football but *Stanford is an example of everything that is good about college football*. Sometimes I fear that the SEC is making college football so big that it's simultananeously killing everything I enjoy about college football (and hate about the NFL).


Everything that is good as in _*what*_, exactly? The school whose band couldn't tackle and thus put Stanford on the wrong end of The Play,






in case anybody's forgot? The Cardinal today is a Triple-A Crimson Tide franchise, Luck _*was*_ the franchise, now Shaw's gotta do it emulating 'Bama with defense and running game.

What else is Stanford "an example of everything that is good about college football?" Condi as provost back in the day - yeah, I might agree with that. Jai Miller might not, though - he signed with Stanford out of high school in Alabama, 10 years later, after playing major league baseball, he's a 28-year-old walk-on free safety with the Crimson Tide. That's something _*good*_ about college football, as is the ex-Marine linebacker playing this year at Middle Tennessee State.

MG


----------



## HNTFSH

crackerd said:


> Everything that is good as in _*what*_, exactly? The school whose band couldn't tackle and thus put Stanford on the wrong end of The Play,


ROFLMAO! Love it.


----------



## Scott R.

I agree that both stories you mentioned are fantastic examples of the good that comes from college football. My point was merely that it is nice to see a school with high academic standards competing at the highest levels of college football...A feat many feel isn't possible anymore. I respect their recent success. But hey, if winning is all that matters knock your socks off just be careful what you wish for. I'd prefer that college football not resemble the NFL.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/highs...carolina-because-classes-where-091739231.html

interesting that the above claims to have picked USC over UGA when UGA hadn't even offered.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm not aware of a better WR tandum than Jarvis Landry & OBJ.


Amari Cooper and Kevin Norwood (the Tiger Killer) might disagree. And we haven't seen Chris Black, who by all accounts would have made Cooper redshirt last year had he not gotten hurt during fall practice. 

Now the question is whether the rebuilt OL will be able to run the ball enough to set up the play-action game we have made a living from for several years now. There seems to be a pretty strong correlation between returning OL starts and successful seasons, and we don't have all that many coming back. We will see what happens.


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Everything that is good as in _*what*_, exactly? The school whose band couldn't tackle and thus put Stanford on the wrong end of The Play,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG


Thanks for posting that video, as a Pac 10 or 12, or whatever they are now guy, I tend to root for USC against the rest of the conference, but root for the conference against other conferences, never really liked Stanford, and remember that play like it was yesterday. Too funny. Now I kind of like Stanford but hate Oregon, my wife has two degrees, her first from Arkansas when Lou Holst was coach and they were vying against Texas for the National Championship, then she went to Oregon State when Dee Andros was coach and they couldn't fill the stadium. After Arkansas she attended a couple Oregon state games and said, isn't this cute, they think this is football.


----------



## TJ Mallette

Hotty Toddy!


----------



## roseberry

one week until gametime!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm not aware of a better WR tandum than Jarvis Landry & OBJ.





RookieTrainer said:


> Amari Cooper and Kevin Norwood (the Tiger Killer) might disagree. And we haven't seen Chris Black, who by all accounts would have made Cooper redshirt last year had he not gotten hurt during fall practice.


rookie, Jacob said "WR _*tandem*_" - that's two WRs. 'Bama goes about nine deep at the position and that's not even including the 6-6, 237-pound freshman OJ Howard whose presence in the lineup - when he gets in - may rewrite the definition of receiver.

Scott, just pulling your chain, I agree with "all that's good" about Stanford, but then again I like the same things about Wofford and Oregon State, too - that's OSU with one of Bear's Boys, Mike Riley, heading up the Beavers' resurgence.

MG


----------



## David McCracken

All you Georgia fans who are worried about LSU better back up and worry about the Gamecocks. Carolina's had Georgia's number for the past few years.


----------



## leemac

David McCracken said:


> All you Georgia fans who are worried about LSU better back up and worry about the Gamecocks. Carolina's had Georgia's number for the past few years.


South Carolina? I'm worried about Clemson. If we are 1&1 against SC I'll be happy .


----------



## BonMallari

someone please explain how UGA QB Aron Murray gets picked ahead of Heisman QB Johnny Football as the Pre season All SEC First Team Selection..gimme a break


----------



## bjoiner

BonMallari said:


> someone please explain how UGA QB Aron Murray gets picked ahead of Heisman QB Johnny Football as the Pre season All SEC First Team Selection..gimme a break


Johnny Football is an idiot. That's how.


----------



## Eric Fryer

bjoiner said:


> Johnny Football is an idiot. That's how.


X2... that and doubtful he will even be eligible by the NCAA


----------



## roseberry

plus bon,

murray proved in the sec championship game that he can take an nfl hit and bounce right back!!!! he is a great qb......not very alert as a defensive player though!;-)

to your point however......no one ever hit "johnny arena football"!(this new nickname is to be used only if he cannot stay sober and refrain from contact with super models for the next week or two)


----------



## roseberry

also interesting to note bon.........the quarterback starting the 2013 season with two national championships to his credit could only make third team??????


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

well all you SEC fans I can almost guarantee a big W when you play KY. The round ball so surpasses the pigskin that we will never get the kind of players to be anything but so so. The kids will play their hearts out but don't have the depth to be up to normal in the SEC.


----------



## Scott R.

crackerd said:


> rookie, Jacob said "WR _*tandem*_" - that's two WRs. 'Bama goes about nine deep at the position and that's not even including the 6-6, 237-pound freshman OJ Howard whose presence in the lineup - when he gets in - may rewrite the definition of receiver.
> 
> Scott, just pulling your chain, I agree with "all that's good" about Stanford, but then again I like the same things about Wofford and Oregon State, too - that's OSU with one of Bear's Boys, Mike Riley, heading up the Beavers' resurgence.
> 
> MG


I'm just glad the season is close. Baseball is a poor substitute. One week!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> rookie, Jacob said "WR _*tandem*_" - that's two WRs. 'Bama goes about nine deep at the position and that's not even including the 6-6, 237-pound freshman OJ Howard whose presence in the lineup - when he gets in - may rewrite the definition of receiver.
> 
> Scott, just pulling your chain, I agree with "all that's good" about Stanford, but then again I like the same things about Wofford and Oregon State, too - that's OSU with one of Bear's Boys, Mike Riley, heading up the Beavers' resurgence.
> 
> MG


There's my stray dog. I knew you'd come back home. :razz::razz:

Please don't try to compare WR tandems or corps. It won't go well for you.


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> also interesting to note bon.........the quarterback starting the 2013 season with two national championships to his credit could only make third team??????


That's the biggest joke of all. Especially considering the likelihood he will end up with a third ring.


----------



## schaeffer

The Ducks were a missed field goal on a chip shot away from winning the National Championship. They have best team ever. Guaranteed to win in the National Championship. I know about all you SEC doubters---just watch how bad they destroy Tennessee in about four weeks. You'll get the picture


----------



## huntinman

schaeffer said:


> The Ducks were a missed field goal on a chip shot away from winning the National Championship. They have best team ever. Guaranteed to win in the National Championship. I know about all you SEC doubters---just watch how bad they destroy Tennessee in about four weeks. You'll get the picture


Now that's funny. Check Tennessee's record at the end of the year. Most likely another losing record. Beating them won't be much to brag about.


----------



## crackerd

>Please don't try to compare WR tandems or corps. It won't go well for you.

Jacob, been a long off-season for college football. Remind me again: Are we supposed to bow to you on all things LS'Who,









​ 
or bow-wow with you?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Long off season.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> The Ducks were a missed field goal on a chip shot away from winning the National Championship. They have best team ever. Guaranteed to win in the National Championship. I know about all you SEC doubters---just watch how bad they destroy Tennessee in about four weeks. You'll get the picture


schaeffer,
welcome to the college football thread on rtf. this is a great first post! you have displayed the kind of irrational optomism that makes the college football thread special. i hope you will continue with active participation all season. it is always special to see the hopes and dreams of folks like yourself smashed as their favorite team gags on the pressure of competing for a title.

i too feel that the ducks chances this year are good. with a preseason ranking of #3 they should beat nichols state in the opener. on the other hand if the ducks had been preseason #1, we all know they would have been puking in the locker room since the first day of practice. we *got that picture last year *when it came down to a chip shot!

btw this is a great year to have tennessee on the schedule. the vols are a traditional power that many will take vengance on!


----------



## schaeffer

roseberry said:


> schaeffer,
> welcome to the college football thread on rtf. this is a great first post! you have displayed the kind of irrational optomism that makes the college football thread special. i hope you will continue with active participation all season. it is always special to see the hopes and dreams of folks like yourself smashed as their favorite team gags on the pressure of competing for a title.
> 
> i too feel that the ducks chances this year are good. with a preseason ranking of #3 they should beat nichols state in the opener. on the other hand if the ducks had been preseason #1, we all know they would have been puking in the locker room since the first day of practice. we *got that picture last year *when it came down to a chip shot!
> 
> btw this is a great year to have tennessee on the schedule. the vols are a traditional power that many will take vengance on!


John, I grant you that Nichols State won't be much of a game for the Ducks, but some of the PAC 12 have adopted the SEC policies of playing creme puffs in their non-league schedule. Lets see, who is Alabama playing this year in their non-league schedule: Let's see---a couple of gridiron powers such as Georgia State and Chatanooga. Wow, I'm impressed.

As to Tenessee, the word is that they are improved. We shall find out when they get into conference play. That issue remains unresolved. What doesn't remain unresolved is that get until the dogs are called off, at some point in the Oregon game they will be at least 50 points behind Oregon. I wish some of your SEC teams would come out and play the likes of Standford, USC, UCLA or Oregon, but they are too smart for that----stick with the likes of Georgia State.

Thanx for the welcome.


----------



## bjoiner

schaeffer said:


> John, I grant you that Nichols State won't be much of a game for the Ducks, but some of the PAC 12 have adopted the SEC policies of playing creme puffs in their non-league schedule.


Let's see:

Florida plays Miami and FSU
Georgia plays Clemson and GT
Kentucky plays Liousville (but Kentucky shouldn't count as an SEC school)
S Carolina plays N Carolina and Clemson
Tennessee plays Oregon
Vandi not really an SEC team
Bama plays VT
Miss St plays Ok State

Maybe you need to look at the nonconfernce games before you make that statement.


----------



## Jonathan McClendon

Thank goodness. I thought LSU had left the SEC. This is the only place I could find anyone talking about them. I tried sports radio, TV, Finbaum, etc... nothing......


----------



## Buck Mann

This is the final strength of schedule rankings from 2012. 7 of the 10 are SEC schools. I'm still looking for the PAC-12 schools.






Florida
Missouri
Texas A&M
Auburn
Kentucky

6. Arkansas
7. Ga. Southern
8. Notre Dame
9. LSU
10. Kansas


----------



## Franco

Buck Mann said:


> This is the final strength of schedule rankings from 2012. 7 of the 10 are SEC schools. I'm still looking for the PAC-12 schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida
> Missouri
> Texas A&M
> Auburn
> Kentucky
> 6. Arkansas
> 7. Ga. Southern
> 8. Notre Dame
> 9. LSU
> 10. Kansas


I'm still looking for Bama's strength of schedule, talk about a cream puff schedule. November 9th, circled in purple!


----------



## Franco

schaeffer said:


> John, I grant you that Nichols State won't be much of a game for the Ducks, but some of the PAC 12 have adopted the SEC policies of playing creme puffs in their non-league schedule. Lets see, who is Alabama playing this year in their non-league schedule: Let's see---a couple of gridiron powers such as Georgia State and Chatanooga. Wow, I'm impressed.
> 
> As to Tenessee, the word is that they are improved. We shall find out when they get into conference play. That issue remains unresolved. What doesn't remain unresolved is that get until the dogs are called off, at some point in the Oregon game they will be at least 50 points behind Oregon. I wish some of your SEC teams would come out and play the likes of Standford, USC, UCLA or Oregon, but they are too smart for that----stick with the likes of Georgia State. I seem to remenber a season opener
> 
> Thanx for the welcome.


 I seem to remember a season opener in the recent past against the Ducks where the Tigers and particularly the Honey Badger had his way with the Ducks


----------



## RF2

Franco said:


> I'm still looking for Bama's strength of schedule, talk about a cream puff schedule. November 2nd, circled in purple!


You don't understand how this works, do you? Think about it...


----------



## roseberry

RF2 said:


> You don't understand how this works, do you? Think about it...


rf,
are you saying that:
*if,* seven of the 2012 top ten strength of schedule teams played the university of alabama.(eight if bowl games were included)
*then,* the only way alabama can have a top ten strength of schedule is to play itself!

o.k. buckmann, if we go back and include everyones spring game scrimage, would bama's strength of schedule satisfy franco and schaeffer?;-)

schaeffer, this is normally meaningless since anything can happen on a given saturday but,
notre dame beats stanford in a close one.
stanford beats oregon in a close one.
oregon beats usc in a fairly close one.
notre dame beats usc in a fairly close one.
ALABAMA DESTROYS THE TEAM THAT CAME OUT OF THIS ROUND ROBIN of WEAKLINGS UNDEFEATED!
is it not a stretch for a person of your obvious intellect to even consider maiking the type of statements you are making? oh yeah, oregon beat auburn for the bcs a couple of years ago right??......


----------



## RookieTrainer

crackerd said:


> rookie, Jacob said "WR _*tandem*_" - that's two WRs. 'Bama goes about nine deep at the position and that's not even including the 6-6, 237-pound freshman OJ Howard whose presence in the lineup - when he gets in - may rewrite the definition of receiver.


LOL. We will see. I hope we all keep in mind that (i) the last time Alabama was supposed to have an unstoppable offense, in 2010, we lost 3 games, and (ii) if AJ goes down everything changes in a heartbeat.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Franco said:


> I'm still looking for Bama's strength of schedule, talk about a cream puff schedule. November 9th, circled in purple!


Well, we did play 5 of the teams on that list, including the BCS Championship game, and our SoS is still not very high. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm . . . .


----------



## schaeffer

Franco said:


> I'm still looking for Bama's strength of schedule, talk about a cream puff schedule. November 9th, circled in purple!


Heres the problem as I see it: For example, you get four or five SEC teams ranked in the top ten and they play each other. The other five or six teams are from the remaining conferences. Because the probability of top ten non-conference teams playing against each other, it ends up Number 2 Ohio State will be playing number 17 Nebraska, while Number 1 ranked Alabama will be playing number 6 ranked LSU. As a consequence, when the SEC teams play each other, they rotate position in the top ten.

The blame lies with the Eastern poll voters. I mean look at Texas A & M---a marginal team comes into the SEC and beats the best of the SEC. It is a bad system and thankfully will be done away with


----------



## crackerd

schaeffer said:


> look at Texas A & M---a marginal team comes into the SEC and beats the best of the SEC.


Yeah, a marginal team only in that aTm might've been _*marginally*_ the *best team in the country* at the end of the year, with four All-Americans, the two best offensive tackles in the country, and oh, the Heisman Trophy winner. schaeffer, have you been asking Phil Nike to click the heels of your red sneakers three times again before sharing your prognosticating insights?

MG


----------



## Eric Fryer

schaeffer said:


> Heres the problem as I see it:


Here is the problem as I see it.... you are still talking. The Ducks wont even get out of the PAC 12 this year. They have had thier chance to shine against the SEC and failed misserably. AUBURN in the BCS Championship, LSU a few months later and got rolled both times. Maybe Stanford will shine and give the PAC 12 something to get excited about. Most likely not though, good luck with Tennessee, they suck ass and will still beat the Ducks.


----------



## BonMallari

just for you Bama fans from College Station Tex with love


----------



## jb504079

Gig Em Aggies!!!


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> just for you Bama fans from College Station Tex with love



i saw a report on espn that johnny football was caught "mooning crimson tide fans". i didn't realize he put a *shirt on *to do it?


----------



## RookieTrainer

BonMallari said:


> just for you Bama fans from College Station Tex with love


That's actually funny. Where are you guys keeping your crystal football from last year? Wait . . . .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I saw a report that the ESPN snitch was paid by a third party to lie to ESPN. Wonder who the third party is? Someone who can't beat the Aggies on the field probably.


----------



## TDB87

Ahh, It's that time of the year. Ole Jacob is making absurd predictions about his "star" QB potential stats . All the non-SEC fans are hyping up their teams of choice and trying to give reasonable theories as to why that team can hang within 21 pts of the best of the best in the SEC. I tell ya, it just wouldn't be the start of football season if there wasn't some kind of hype built around the poor decisions of a big time QB and possibility of dreaded NCAA sanctions looming in the air.Being an Alabama fan, I guess it's safe to say I have a little bias and think they will make it to yet another Nat'l championship game and come out with a win. Anything less will be a disappointment. I can't quite make up my mind of who i think they will play. Oregon, Stanford, Texas and OSU all could make it. I think it's a joke to think Louisville could make it. I'm leaning toward a Bama vs Stanford Nat'l championship. I do think South Carolina could be a dark horse to win it all though, if the ball coach can put a few things together. Never can count out LSU. Man I love this time of the year! Anything can happen any given game!! Y'all think the new changes to the"targeting rule" will cause a ruckus? I seen where if they throw a flag and go back and review it and it was a clean hit. They're still enforcing the 15 yard penalty?? Make sense to any of y'all? I predict a riot if it changes the outcome of a game.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Wayne Nutt said:


> I saw a report that the ESPN snitch was paid by a third party to lie to ESPN. Wonder who the third party is? Someone who can't beat the Aggies on the field probably.


Louisiana Tech??????


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> I saw a report that the ESPN snitch was paid by a third party to lie to ESPN. Wonder who the third party is? Someone who can't beat the Aggies on the field probably.


the aTm chancellor was the source of that report. y'all heard any of his comments? he is star struck by the media attention too!


----------



## roseberry

thursday night looks good!!!!!

lots of big games this weekend! georgia and clemson WOW, lsu and tcu WOW, bama and vt WOW!

lets hear predictions!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

All 3 SEC Teams comfortably.


----------



## leemac

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All 3 SEC Teams comfortably.


I hope your right about the dawgs. We may have a good offense but anything can happen in a shoot out. We also have made it a habit of starting slowly. Hopefully not this year.


----------



## alynn

Just gotta toss out Go Bucks!


----------



## kcrumpy9

alynn said:


> Just gotta toss out Go Bucks!


Amen brother


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

leemac said:


> I hope your right about the dawgs. We may have a good offense but anything can happen in a shoot out. We also have made it a habit of starting slowly. Hopefully not this year.


Mark Richt has only lost 2 OOC games in Sept. I think he's only lost a few games to St. Nick & The Ole Ball Coach in Sept in The SEC in Sept. Hardly a habit of starting slow.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mark Richt has only lost 2 OOC games in Sept. I think he's only lost a few games to St. Nick & The Ole Ball Coach in Sept in The SEC in Sept. Hardly a habit of starting slow.


i think he was referencing the opening loss to boise st. richt's seat got a little hot after that one but he has definitely responded. georgia:clemson and georgia:sc if georgia comes out of the south carolina games undefeated.......look out!!!!!


----------



## jerod

I love this time of year. Two more days


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> think he's only lost a few games to St. Nick & ...


_*Saint*_ Nick? - Jacob, what parrish you in now and was it Charlie Daniels (or Mick Jagger) who helped change your tune? 

Always in your head, ain't he?

_Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
Ah, what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game._
​MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> i think he was referencing the opening loss to boise st. richt's seat got a little hot after that one but he has definitely responded. georgia:clemson and georgia:sc if georgia comes out of the south carolina games undefeated.......look out!!!!!


The LSU/Georgia game is in Sept. Georgia will be The #1 Team in The Country if they go through that stretch without a loss.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> _*Saint*_ Nick? - Jacob, what parrish you in now and was it Charlie Daniels (or Mick Jagger) who helped change your tune?
> 
> Always in your head, ain't he?
> 
> _Pleased to meet you
> Hope you guess my name
> Ah, what's puzzling you
> Is the nature of my game._
> ​MG


In The BR. Been here for about 2 1/2 months now. 

Changing my tune?? I've always called him that.


----------



## jerod

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The LSU/Georgia game is in Sept. Georgia will be The #1 Team in The Country if they go through that stretch without a loss.


Mighty big IF


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The LSU/Georgia game is in Sept. Georgia will be The #1 Team in The Country if they go through that stretch without a loss.


na they wont jump the undefeateds!;-)


----------



## BonMallari

I like this T shirt


----------



## crackerd

But...but it's incomplete without 

*Colt Shied
*
in there somewhere after Tebow's "lachrymosity."

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jerod said:


> Mighty big IF


Perhaps. They have the team to win each game. I'd venture to say they'll be the favorite in all of them. 



roseberry said:


> na they wont jump the undefeateds!;-)


I would beg to differ. I'm not one of those people who say teams shouldn't be ranked until Oct. Preseason rankings give us a lot of debate topics & excitement going in. That said, Georgia should & dare I say would go to #1 if they make it through Sept without a loss.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Perhaps. They have the team to win each game. I'd venture to say they'll be the favorite in all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I would beg to differ. I'm not one of those people who say teams shouldn't be ranked until Oct. Preseason rankings give us a lot of debate topics & excitement going in. * That said, Georgia should & dare I say would go to #1 if they make it through Sept without a loss.*


Seriously ? and jump presumably 4 undefeated teams in the process...the pollsters love Alabama,they will keep them there till they lose....


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Seriously ? and jump presumably 4 undefeated teams in the process...the pollsters love Alabama,they will keep them there till they lose....


i was fishing for jacob to predict the tide losing to aTm! 

bon, i very respectfully disagree with national pollsters "loving alabama". historically pollsters latch onto any option given them other than sec. alabama has simply painted pollsters into a voting credibility corner they cannot get out of. why else would a team like georgia be preseason assessed below ohio state, oregon, stanford and even alabama(bama lost most of its greatest strength in the o-line last year)

polling aside, i am very excited about the potential for a #3 gurley and #8 clowney collision!!!!!!


----------



## RookieTrainer

If the pollsters love us I'd hate to see what it would be like if they hated us. I think they voted us No. 1 this time because they have tried everything else (sarcasm alert).

I am as big a Bama fan as there is, and I can't see us winning this year. As roseberry said, we are retooling our OL, and while they are all good players they don't have a lot of experience playing together. And there seems to be a pretty strong correlation between the number of career starts on the OL and success. It remains to be seen whether this group can line up and run for over 600 yards in the SEC and BCS championship games like the group last year.

Also, we have yet to have a QB miss a start during Saban's tenure due to injury, and the odds are strongly against that continuing (knock on wood). Plus, unless he has yet to emerge, I don't know that there is a true NFL-level CB on the team this year.

I hope I am wrong.



roseberry said:


> i was fishing for jacob to predict the tide losing to aTm!
> 
> bon, i very respectfully disagree with national pollsters "loving alabama". historically pollsters latch onto any option given them other than sec. alabama has simply painted pollsters into a voting credibility corner they cannot get out of. why else would a team like georgia be preseason assessed below ohio state, oregon, stanford and even alabama(bama lost most of its greatest strength in the o-line last year)
> 
> polling aside, i am very excited about the potential for a #3 gurley and #8 clowney collision!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> i was fishing for jacob to predict the tide losing to aTm!
> 
> bon, i very respectfully disagree with national pollsters "loving alabama". historically pollsters latch onto any option given them other than sec. alabama has simply painted pollsters into a voting credibility corner they cannot get out of. why else would a team like georgia be preseason assessed below ohio state, oregon, stanford and even alabama(bama lost most of its greatest strength in the o-line last year)
> 
> polling aside, i am very excited about the potential for a #3 gurley and #8 clowney collision!!!!!!


TAMU & the gumps play this year?? When?? 

I'm ready to watch Georgia/Clemson. Georgia/South Carolina could be another blowout. Lately that's been the case. The gump/VT game has no appeal @ all.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *TAMU & the gumps play this year?? When?? *
> 
> I'm ready to watch Georgia/Clemson. Georgia/South Carolina could be another blowout. Lately that's been the case. The gump/VT game has no appeal @ all.


Sept 21 College Station TX


----------



## Pudelpointer

Go blue!!!!!!!!


----------



## duk4me

Good thing Johnny Slimeball was white and rich and had legal representation. What a joke. 4000 autographs for free?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> Sept 21 College Station TX


I thought there was obvious sarcasm in my post.


----------



## jb504079

duk4me said:


> Good thing Johnny Slimeball was white and rich and had legal representation. What a joke. 4000 autographs for free?


As opposed to being what? Poor and black? What's his race got to do with it, and why do you feel it necessary to go there?


----------



## crackerd

Pudelpointer said:


> Go blue!!!!!!!!


C'mon, man! The Hofstra Football Flying Dutchmen are no more!:grab: - and worse, they're now the "Pride" in hoops.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Tim, Very disappointed in your rant.
Tide and Aggies play in College Station on Sept
14. Most expensive tickets in the secondary market ever.


----------



## duk4me

Wayne Nutt said:


> Tim, Very disappointed in your rant.
> Tide and Aggies play in College Station on Sept
> 14. Most expensive tickets in the secondary market ever.


Thank you Wayne you just explained my point.


----------



## duk4me

jb504079 said:


> As opposed to being what? Poor and black? What's his race got to do with it, and why do you feel it necessary to go there?


My bad he is OJ.


----------



## leemac

roseberry said:


> i think he was referencing the opening loss to boise st. richt's seat got a little hot after that one but he has definitely responded. georgia:clemson and georgia:sc if georgia comes out of the south carolina games undefeated.......look out!!!!!


The Boise State\South Cackalacky back to back losses in 2011 is exactly what I mean. I just hope Todd Gurley and Keith Marshell have got a chip on their shoulders and a bad taste in their mouths left over from the SEC championship game. If any two players can carry us until the Defense gels its those two. 

That and if Honey Bo-Bo turns Murray loose with the playbook.


----------



## roseberry

wayne,
johnny football was repped during the investigation by the birmingham, al firm that auburn and newton used. one of the lawyers formerly held a seat on the ncaa's "cmte for infractions". so tim is correct, johnny was "lawyered up" proper. i suppose the university foots the bill for the representation. if a&m did pay the bill, one could assume they would have done so had johnny been black, white or from the island of sumoa. if johnny's family paid the bill, tim may be correct. being rich helps in any instance where a quality attorney is needed.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Roseberry, the university was represented by the Birmingham firm. Johnny Manziel was represented by a west Texas attorney . 
The Manziel family will pay for their lawyer and the university theirs.

What's wrong with defending against unsubstantiated allegations. Was AL represented when their Heisman was similarly accused?

I think comparing JF to OJ goes beyond the pale. OJ was accused of murder. JF was accused of a rule violation.


----------



## duk4me

In the long run it want matter. The kid is going to implode and when he does watch the Manziel zealots bail like they were on the titanic. Smoke equals fire.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> wayne,
> johnny football was repped during the investigation by the birmingham, al firm that auburn and newton used. one of the lawyers formerly held a seat on the ncaa's "cmte for infractions". so tim is correct, johnny was "lawyered up" proper. i suppose the university foots the bill for the representation. if a&m did pay the bill, one could assume they would have done so had johnny been black, white or from the island of sumoa. if johnny's family paid the bill, tim may be correct. being rich helps in any instance where a quality attorney is needed.


the NCAA is currently in litigation with some former players like Ed O'Bannon (UCLA BB POY) in regard to them profiting on using the likenesses of NCAA student/athletes...the very last thing the NCAA wants is to have Congress revoke their Trust exempt status and have their books opened up...Manziel went all in and the NCAA folded their hand, but JF/TAMU used up a lifeline , they are now on their schiat list


----------



## schaeffer

*I read today that Alabama has the 40th toughest schedule.*



Eric Fryer said:


> Here is the problem as I see it.... you are still talking. The Ducks wont even get out of the PAC 12 this year. They have had thier chance to shine against the SEC and failed misserably. AUBURN in the BCS Championship, LSU a few months later and got rolled both times. Maybe Stanford will shine and give the PAC 12 something to get excited about. Most likely not though, good luck with Tennessee, they suck ass and will still beat the Ducks.


I read today that Alabama has the the 40th toughest schedule this year. And they claim their number one. Give me a break.


----------



## Eric Fryer

schaeffer said:


> I read today that Alabama has the the 40th toughest schedule this year. And they claim their number one. Give me a break.


As much as it pains me to say it, They are number one until somebody beats them. IF they loose this year it will come from the SEC West. The Ducks still wont get past Stanford.


----------



## BonMallari

Strength of schedule will fluctuate weekly, in an ideal situation you want the team that you beat to continue to rack up the wins, so in many ways SOS only matters the last week of the year when people want to get into a whizzing match over who belongs where in the polls and in what bowl ...SOS before the season is solely based on last year's record so its all relative

IMO they need to go back to using the point differential aka "style points", beating a Top ranked team on the road is a whole lot more impressive that beating little sisters of the poor by 50 at home


----------



## roseberry

bon,
Coach Bryant used to point out in his gruff Arkansas drawl that, and i paraphrase, "If you don't think these "little" games against unranked opponents are important......just go out and lose one!";-) if you go to the central part of a neighboring state of ours and see any pre '80 pickup truck on the court house square, 9 times out of ten there will be a faded bumper sticker that says, "I was there when we beat The Bear!" and that is a conference team. when you are ohio state, michigan, texas, alabama, oklahoma, nebraska, etc. you are playing against the hopes, dreams and opportunity of a lifetime of all these "little sisters" every time out. you gotta be prepared!

wayne, 
we all want johnny to play. but be careful here that you don't look over zealos defening a kid, you know he took the money! i heard they put up a new sign outside that law firm in birmingham. "FOURTEENTH MAN LAW FIRM"!;-)
gig 'em aggies!!!!

sc and nc, rebs and vandy.....tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> bon,
> Coach Bryant used to point out in his gruff Arkansas drawl that, and i paraphrase, "If you don't think these "little" games against unranked opponents are important......just go out and lose one!";-) if you go to the central part of a neighboring state of ours and see any pre '80 pickup truck on the court house square, 9 times out of ten there will be a faded bumper sticker that says, "I was there when we beat The Bear!" and that is a conference team. when you are ohio state, michigan, texas, alabama, oklahoma, nebraska, etc. you are playing against the hopes, dreams and opportunity of a lifetime of all these "little sisters" every time out. you gotta be prepared!
> 
> wayne,
> we all want johnny to play. but be careful here that you don't look over zealos defening a kid, you know he took the money! i heard they put up a new sign outside that law firm in birmingham. "FOURTEENTH MAN LAW FIRM"!;-)
> gig 'em aggies!!!!
> 
> sc and nc, rebs and vandy.....tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sam Jankovich parlayed an undefeated HS team in Butte, MT to an assistants job at WSU under Sweeney to the AD's job at Miami (before they were a national power). Miami never played 2 good teams in a row during the Jankovich years, in fact, they tried to sandwich 2 average teams between each big game. Look at Miami's rise to fame during the Jankovich years to see how that works out. They were able to put healthy teams on the field, tough games beat up your players. Healthy players give you a better chance in the win column.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Sam Jankovich parlayed an undefeated HS team in Butte, MT to an assistants job at WSU under Sweeney to the AD's job at Miami (before they were a national power). Miami never played 2 good teams in a row during the Jankovich years, in fact, they tried to sandwich 2 average teams between each big game. Look at Miami's rise to fame during the Jankovich years to see how that works out.


A little symmetry in that, Marvin. Jank's predecessor as the U's AD was Bear Bryant's PR man, and TV show second-banana, Charley Thornton, who himself had replaced as Miami's athletic director, one Lou Saban (no kin to "Saint" Nick). This Saban, a football lifer until he went to work for George Steinbrenner late in the game, was off to West Point as head coach. Jank then hired Jimmy Johnson and later Denis Erickson, an old WSU buddy, both of whom dictated the scheduling during Miami's run in the 80s and 90s. Jank later moved on to the Patriots as CEO - and to at least as much infamy (Victor Kiam ring a bell?) as fame in the pro game.

MG


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Finally here! Been looking forward to this day for awhile!!

Are you Ready for Some Football Regards!!!

Aaron*


----------



## jb504079

What Johnny Football did or didn't do leaves a bad taste in my mouth like everyone else. I'm an Aggie, so of course I'm a fan. But bringing race and class into the equation is below the belt in my opinion. No one knows "why" Johnny got away with what he got away with (and I do think he got away with "something"), however, I'm not gonna sit here and say it's because he's rich, or white. No, if there's any reason whatsoever, it's because he's quasy famous. He's a Heisman Trophy winner. He's Mr. Football. Reggie Bush, Cam Newton, and even other players, same results.....so making it about "race" and "class" is stupid IMO.


----------



## duk4me

jb504079 said:


> What Johnny Football did or didn't do leaves a bad taste in my mouth like everyone else. I'm an Aggie, so of course I'm a fan. But bringing race and class into the equation is below the belt in my opinion. No one knows "why" Johnny got away with what he got away with (and I do think he got away with "something"), however, I'm not gonna sit here and say it's because he's rich, or white. No, if there's any reason whatsoever, it's because he's quasy famous. He's a Heisman Trophy winner. He's Mr. Football. Reggie Bush, Cam Newton, and even other players, same results.....so making it about "race" and "class" is stupid IMO.


I'll give you that. I shouldn't have brought race into it. 

I stand by being rich and able to afford quality representation backed the NCAA down. Of course it may not have been that difficult since we all know the NCAA is all about money.

There is no way anyone can convince me that a 20 year old party boy sat down and signed 4,000 autographs for the fun of it or for those poor deserving autograph brokers.

Again my apologies for bringing race into it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The reason why he got away with doing anything (I'm under the impression our nation is to assume innocence until proven guilty.) & I'm not certain he did anything, is simple. We live in the social media age, & we aren't going backwards. So do you *really* believe 4K people had a paid autograph without a picture, video, Facebook status, tweet, reports, or receipt???? No evidence, no crime.


----------



## jb504079

I don't think he signed 4k autographs for free no. Again, that's what I "believe". Is there "proof"? Idk. But we're not talking about a crime here, we're talking about a regulation. I can see both sides of the argument. Bad regulation or bad behavior? Probably both. It's because of society's addiction to celebrities that his autograph is even worth something. Kids these days think anything touched by a famous person is like the Holy Grail. That creates a market for things like autographs. And money talks to the very same generation like nothing else. "Get yours" is a generational motto. So no, I don't doubt he probably signed autographs for money. Should he go to jail for it? Lol, no. Should he be banned from playing? No. Should he make a public apology and set out a game or two? Ya probably. Apology for sure.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The reason why he got away with doing anything (I'm under the impression our nation is to assume innocence until proven guilty.) & I'm not certain he did anything, is simple. We live in the social media age, & we aren't going backwards. So do you *really* believe 4K people had a paid autograph without a picture, video, Facebook status, tweet, reports, or receipt???? No evidence, no crime.


 ESPN said publicly there was a video. If there wasn't do you believe that the Aggs and Manziels wouldn't be filing a defamation of character suit? A suit that would be worth millions. Of course we are both entitled to our opinions but I think you've been working to much.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Was Newton (Aub) or Ingram (AL) rich? Yet they seem to have had a good defense.


----------



## jb504079

Wayne Nutt said:


> Was Newton (Aub) or Ingram (AL) rich? Yet they seem to have had a good defense.


lol....they were "potentially" rich for sure, which bolsters my argument that it's really not about how rich they are, or what color they are, but the simple fact they are celebrities. What Johnny did really makes me mad, because it diminishes his reputation, along with A&M's reputation, whether he actually did it or not. In today's society, perception is reality.


----------



## bjoiner

Wayne Nutt said:


> Was Newton (Aub) or Ingram (AL) rich? Yet they seem to have had a good defense.


Don't know if Ingram was rich, but heck yeah Newton got well over the $200k we heard about.


----------



## duk4me

jb504079 said:


> lol....they were "potentially" rich for sure, which bolsters my argument that it's really not about how rich they are, or what color they are, but the simple fact they are celebrities. What Johnny did really makes me mad, because it diminishes his reputation, along with A&M's reputation, whether he actually did it or not. In today's society, perception is reality.


If you followed Johnny's antics since going to A&M and don't have blinders on his reputation was already quite dirty. Afterall he was suspended by A&M before he ever took a snap and that was just the beginning. He sure knows how to wiggle out of jams though.


----------



## duk4me

Wayne Nutt said:


> Was Newton (Aub) or Ingram (AL) rich? Yet they seem to have had a good defense.


I'm not going to argue with you Wayne. Sleep tight in your Johnny football pajamas until he tweets how he can't wait to get out of A&M again.


----------



## Dave Plesko

The moral of the story is keep it to cash and deny everything. That will be the gist of his speech to his team mates.


----------



## Franco

Here ya go Tim, Johnny Football featured in Car Dealer's TV commercial! http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...ma-car-dealership-makes-fun-of-johnny-manziel


----------



## jb504079

duk4me said:


> If you followed Johnny's antics since going to A&M and don't have blinders on his reputation was already quite dirty. Afterall he was suspended by A&M before he ever took a snap and that was just the beginning. He sure knows how to wiggle out of jams though.


I haven't followed the boy personally. Like I said, I'm an Aggie, not a Johnny Football fan exclusively. I don't like what he's done to the University. I've admitted he probably did "something" wrong, so don't know what "blinders" I would have on. I just brought up the fact that he didn't get off just because he was white and wealthy. If he's a bad apple, then maybe the coach will handle him somewhere down the road this year. Sumlin really doesn't seem like a sellout. we'll see......


----------



## duk4me

jb504079 said:


> I haven't followed the boy personally. Like I said, I'm an Aggie, not a Johnny Football fan exclusively. I don't like what he's done to the University. I've admitted he probably did "something" wrong, so don't know what "blinders" I would have on. I just brought up the fact that he didn't get off just because he was white and wealthy. If he's a bad apple, then maybe the coach will handle him somewhere down the road this year. Sumlin really doesn't seem like a sellout. we'll see......


I wouldn't depend on that. After his arrest and yearlong suspension by the university last year Sumlin wrote a letter on Johnny's behalf that got the suspension by A&M lifted.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

When I was 22 my fondest memory of College Station was seeing it in the rearview mirror.


----------



## roseberry

south carolina- 85 yards one rushing first down, three plays, touchdown! wow!!


----------



## HPL

If he did something, the worst part is that it probably violated the Aggie code of honor. A&M has long held itself up as different from other institutions of higher learning. Supposedly the move to the SEC was a sign of a monumental change in the entire culture of the university. Too bad if that is true. There has always been a certain brotherhood to being an Aggie. If he got away with anything I think I can tell you why. Money. Not JM's family money but rather the money sold out games make for the school. Money made on TV ads for the school, for the conference, and for the NCAA. He is undeniably a huge draw and will fill stadiums all across the conference and if history repeats in whatever bowl the Ags get assigned (hope I didn't just jinx us). Too bad JM is probably a bit of a jackass. Would be a better story if he was the true blue son of A&M. Clear eyed, abstemious, and faithful as Old Yeller, but that only happens in the movies.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> south carolina- 85 yards one rushing first down, three plays, touchdown! wow!!


Very efficient!


----------



## jb504079

HPL said:


> If he did something, the worst part is that it probably violated the Aggie code of honor. A&M has long held itself up as different from other institutions of higher learning. Supposedly the move to the SEC was a sign of a monumental change in the entire culture of the university. Too bad if that is true. There has always been a certain brotherhood to being an Aggie. If he got away with anything I think I can tell you why. Money. Not JM's family money but rather the money sold out games make for the school. Money made on TV ads for the school, for the conference, and for the NCAA. He is undeniably a huge draw and will fill stadiums all across the conference and if history repeats in whatever bowl the Ags get assigned (hope I didn't just jinx us). Too bad JM is probably a bit of a jackass. Would be a better story if he was the true blue son of A&M. Clear eyed, abstemious, and faithful as Old Yeller, but that only happens in the movies.


It's true, we do have a code of "honor". It's actually in the TAMU student rule book. I believe he should receive some form of punishment, but the only people calling for bans are fans of Aggie opponents. Since he came up in this thread, I've read a little more about him. He does seem like a little punk IMO, but most kids are punks these days anyway. This incident makes me less of a Manziel fan, but not less of an Aggie fan.


----------



## duk4me

jb504079 said:


> It's true, we do have a code of "honor". It's actually in the TAMU student rule book. I believe he should receive some form of punishment, but the only people calling for bans are fans of Aggie opponents. Since he came up in this thread, I've read a little more about him. He does seem like a little punk IMO, but most kids are punks these days anyway. This incident makes me less of a Manziel fan, but not less of an Aggie fan.


Excellent post. I thought if you did a little research you would understand my position. There is much more to the story than what you can google also.


----------



## jerod

South Carolina sure looks like they haven't been doing much conditioning before the season.


----------



## HPL

jb504079 said:


> It's true, we do have a code of "honor". It's actually in the TAMU student rule book. I believe he should receive some form of punishment, but the only people calling for bans are fans of Aggie opponents. Since he came up in this thread, I've read a little more about him. He does seem like a little punk IMO, but most kids are punks these days anyway. This incident makes me less of a Manziel fan, but not less of an Aggie fan.


The August issue of Texas Monthly actually has two articles that deal with this directly, including a pretty extensive bio of JM.


----------



## roseberry

i have given johnny a little grief here. but i wish to be serious for a rare moment and say this. it is Biblical that, "of whom much is given much is expected." it is true that Texas A&M has an "exceptional and ideal honor code". but johnny is just a 20 or 21 year old kid. just because he is the greatest, most awe inspiring athlete of last years' college football season, we should not expect him to be a perfect person. he is just a kid!

i have a 21 year old son. to me he is truely gifted and special. like his dad his gifts are not those of an elite athlete. he makes many of the same poor decisions i did at his age. he will be a great man someday. i shudder to think what mischief he would get into if he had the opportunity johnny has been given because of his athletic gifts. 

is johnny living it up, yes! is johnny taking advantage of his special gifts, obviously! we should allow him this fun. we should have fun with it too. he is special and he may well wind up to be just like Coach Stallings and make every Aggie proud every day! we don't know yet.

johnny football is still the fastest, slipperiest "white boy"........oops, i meant to say "person who in our post racial society it is not necessary to mention the color of", i have ever seen!;-)
Gig 'Em Aggies!

how about ole miss and vandy?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> how about ole miss and vandy?


Yeah, speaking of "in our post racial society it is not necessary to mention the color of," or mascot of, or fight song of - how 'bout them Rebel Black Bears/Black Land Sharks/Rogue Recruiting Operatives or whatever they be calling themselves today in Oxford? They can call themselves 1-0 with some conviction today but let's see how far it goes. Vandy's Vandy, I don't care if they've got Admiral David Farragut or James Franklin as coach.

MG


----------



## bjoiner

Is South Carolina really that out of shape?


----------



## roseberry

bjoiner said:


> Is South Carolina really that out of shape?


bubba,
we shall see! i am hoping for an undefeated matchup next weekend. so, good luck to the dawgs this weekend!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


>


Watch out now! If the Horned Frog scout team's been a bunch of bufo marinus, ol' Mike's gonna have himself quite a tummy ache.

MG


----------



## Franco




----------



## BonMallari

Boise State over Washington Huskies in a late second squeaker

TCU gets a homer call in Texas Stadium and gives Jacob and Franco some minor heartburn, but somehow Les pulls another one out of his rear end with a defensive score

Johnny Football comes in after halftime and all is forgiven

Texas beats New Mexico but Mack refuses to run up the score and cover the spread, but gives the same standard response after the game about what a fine opponent they were and they played hard, but the Horns have lots to work on


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Boise State over Washington Huskies in a late second squeaker


The Huskies are entering a newly remodeled stadium - played at Qwest Field last year. They have some talent & KP is healthy, at least for now. Home field is worth something & BSU barely beat the Huskies in their bowl last year. 

Is there a point spread? as I have a gut feeling you are pulling a Franco .


----------



## Steve Thornton

roseberry said:


> bubba,
> we shall see! i am hoping for an undefeated matchup next weekend. so, good luck to the dawgs this weekend!


We dawgs surely have to even the score with ole SC. We thank you for the well wishes! Hope we see y'all in Atl later in the year.


----------



## Eric Fryer

Jacob Hawkes said:


>


Tigerbait, Tigerbait, Tigerbait


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> The Huskies are entering a newly remodeled stadium - played at Qwest Field last year. They have some talent & KP is healthy, at least for now. Home field is worth something & BSU barely beat the Huskies in their bowl last year.
> 
> Is there a point spread? as I have a gut feeling you are pulling a Franco .


Huskies minus 3...O/U 52 kick off 7pm local time

I actually adjust my picks if Franco likes a team, Boise St is my adopted team away from home since I got to meet former coach Harsin and his family a few years back..BSU Qb Joe Southwick will have a good year now that he has a spring and summer to learn the offense...this is not the same team that squeaked by last year


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


>


Jacob , you do realize that a TCU Horned Frog is not a FROG, but actually refers to the Texas Horned Lizard


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'm aware. The point was obvious though. Like Eric said, Tiiiigah Bait. Tiiiigah Bait.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm aware. The point was obvious though. Like Eric said, Tiiiigah Bait. Tiiiigah Bait.


Always been a little confused by this. Wouldn't the purpose of baiting a tiger be to draw it in and kill it?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Blank Stare. Blank Stare.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## Jacob Hawkes

There's still no D in TAMU.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There's still no D in TAMU.


Well at least dirty little Johnny proved he knows how to sign and also count money. lol


----------



## BonMallari

How come the 6 TAMU suspensions of defensive starters just happen to get lifted BEFORE the Alabama game...Aggies definitely not 2-Deep on defense


----------



## mngundog

BonMallari said:


> How come the 6 TAMU suspensions of defensive starters just happen to get lifted BEFORE the Alabama game...Aggies definitely not 2-Deep on defense


Players probably voted on it, I believe that is how discipline is being done now.


----------



## duk4me

mngundog said:


> Players probably voted on it, I believe that is how discipline is being done now.


Careful your going to get Jacob worked up before the big game.


----------



## TDB87

I'm glad Bama got the "W", but my goodness that O line play was all kinds of awful. You could count on less than 2 seconds on pass rush and there wasn't any open holes to run through. Aj was hurried all night, no set feet.... shewww. I sure hope Saban gets that straightened out. On the other hand besides one big play I thought the D played well. Jones and the special teams were also dialed in. Guess it wouldn't be fair if Bama was clicking on all cylinders.  Back to watching these other games. Roll Tide!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Somebody check the zebras' eyes. You can NOT mug a WR.


----------



## Scott R.

UVA won, VT got steam rolled, and I'm looking good against some spreads. That's a good day in my book. This UGa/Clemson game is a wild one.


----------



## leemac

Scott R. said:


> UVA won, VT got steam rolled, and I'm looking good against some spreads. That's a good day in my book. This UGa/Clemson game is a wild one.


No $#&%%$###

I'm pulling my hair out!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Seriously, TCU could get away with MURDER. An eligible WR can NOT be MUGGED!!!! Personal foul not called. Block in the back. Etc.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Seriously, TCU could get away with MURDER. An eligible WR can NOT be MUGGED!!!! Personal foul not called. Block in the back. Etc.


As an Alabama fan who personally witnessed Corey Webster's end zone "mugging" of Keith Brown in Red Stick a few years ago with no call, this is pretty funny.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Blank Stare. Blank Stare.


This is me not making the obvious set of jokes here.


----------



## RookieTrainer

TDB87 said:


> I'm glad Bama got the "W", but my goodness that O line play was all kinds of awful. You could count on less than 2 seconds on pass rush and there wasn't any open holes to run through. Aj was hurried all night, no set feet.... shewww. I sure hope Saban gets that straightened out. On the other hand besides one big play I thought the D played well. Jones and the special teams were also dialed in. Guess it wouldn't be fair if Bama was clicking on all cylinders.  Back to watching these other games. Roll Tide!!


It was worse in person, but I alluded to this in post #97 in this thread. Our OL has talented players, but replacing OL is like cutting off three fingers and sewing three more on. OTOH, I think VT's DL will turn out to be a little better than most of us thought, at least as evidenced by the NFL draft. 

I like being really disappointed in a 35-10 win. And I like Coach Saban having that film and two weeks to show it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> As an Alabama fan who personally witnessed Corey Webster's end zone "mugging" of Keith Brown in Red Stick a few years ago with no call, this is pretty funny.


I was there too. I think Joe Addai just broke off yet another long TD run

Obviously you didn't watch the game last night. @ 1 point, 2 TCU players took down Alfred Blue. Several times WRs were held up for ransom in the wide open & the zebras turned the other way. 

Maybe watch the replay & you'll see what a real offense looks like.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> This is me not making the obvious set of jokes here.


Tis obvious the post was lost on you. Bless your heart.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I was there too. I think Joe Addai just broke off yet another long TD run
> 
> Obviously you didn't watch the game last night. @ 1 point, 2 TCU players took down Alfred Blue. Several times WRs were held up for ransom in the wide open & the zebras turned the other way.
> 
> Maybe watch the replay & you'll see what a real offense looks like.


Is that the one that we have beaten twice in a row, giving up a total of 17 points?


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Tis obvious the post was lost on you. Bless your heart.


LSU fan and blank stare. I think it may be lost on you. Think Les Miles and clock management. Didn't he get bailed out again last night by a false start penalty at the end of the first half?

And bless your heart right back at you, my friend.


----------



## Eric Fryer

RookieTrainer said:


> Think Les Miles and clock management. Didn't he get bailed out again last night by a false start penalty at the end of the first half?.


Fairly obvious that either you did nt watch the game, or two you know jack about football. Let me recap it for you... 15 seconds left in the half, zero timeouts left, ball inside the 10 yardline. Call a pass that will either result in a touchdown, or a incomplete pass which stops the clock (in case you are not aware of that. ) LSU threw a incomplete pass the clock stopped with 5 seconds on the clock. The end result, LSU freshman kicked a field goal for 3 points. Not lucky at all, football 101.


----------



## roseberry

congrats to all the winners! dawg fans, georgia shoulda won.....shoulda ran the dang ball in and they woulda never botched the snap on the fg. but the way clemson looked we might get to see a rematch of that game.....who knows?

tim, it seems i may have spoken in defense of a punk who needs a "wood shed appt"!(his coach may have to give it to him though!) i appologize to you for my counter of your charachter assmnt! aggies looked pretty good but rice scored easily.

this "objective bama fan" is reading the tea leaves. i am seeing lots of green in aj mccarron's future! but not green from the money from an early nfl draft selection. the green i see in his future will be from grass stains on the back of his jersey!!!!! i am also predicting that bama will not be beaten this weekend!!!! RTR!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Players Of The Week.


----------



## Pudelpointer

crackerd said:


> C'mon, man! The Hofstra Football Flying Dutchmen are no more!:grab: - and worse, they're now the "Pride" in hoops.
> 
> MG


MG, your too funny. I am talking about the University of Michigan, go blue!


----------



## leemac

roseberry said:


> dawg fans, georgia shoulda won.....shoulda ran the dang ball in and they woulda never botched the snap on the fg. but the way clemson looked we might get to see a rematch of that game.....who knows?)
> 
> 
> After tonight I want one! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

What's going on with Texas? Is it time for another coach?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Where are all the naysayers @?? Keep doubting Mett & the tandem of Jarvis Landry/OBJ.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> What's going on with Texas? Is it time for another coach?


wayne,
defensive coordinator maybe, 600 rushing yards????

what about the aggies putting up 65? they seemed to give up a bunch of points to their first two opponents. were the starters still benched?

others,
congrats dawgs! 
tennessee and mizzou are the only undefeated teams in the sec east???? 
unfortunate that the gators turned it over, and over, and over......
who is a naysayer? that new offensive coordinator seems to have the bengals hummin'!

and as i predicted, bama didn't lose this weekend! i am making no further predictions


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You are not one of the naysayers that I mentioned. 

UF gave that game away like a nice 3 button coat @ The Salvation Army. Pathetic. 

That LSU/Georgia game looks to be a doozy @ the end of the month. 

Those games against The University Of Bye Week can be *tough*. :razz::razz:


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Four defensive starters were still out and one only able to play in second half
(targeting penalty). Remember Everett?
Sumlin said we would be saying "who?" when defense names were called by the announcers.
He also said the defense would be fresh. And I hope better.


----------



## Buck Mann

Jacob Hawkes said:


> UF gave that game away like a nice 3 button coat @ The Salvation Army. Pathetic.


That was incredibly painful to watch. Especially with our defense playing so well.

I see where Texas just fired their defensive coordinator.

Buck


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Heck, minus 1 blown coverage, y'all's D didn't give up anything. Just kick FGs in The Red Zone each time on 1st down & no inexcusable plays deep in your own territory, & y'all win by double digits. Easily. A tough loss to take when you dominate the game like that.


----------



## Buck Mann

Absolutely! Everyone hoped that Driskel would show improvement from last year. But, unfortunatley he fell back into all of his bad habits.


----------



## BonMallari

Too bad Mack Brown didnt fire himself


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Who is the new dc at Tx?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Buck Mann said:


> Absolutely! Everyone hoped that Driskel would show improvement from last year. But, unfortunatley he fell back into all of his bad habits.


He needs a QB Coach.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Who is the new dc at Tx?


Greg Robinson.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Greg Robinson.


Of Saints bountygate fame?


----------



## Buck Mann

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He needs a QB Coach.


Brent Pease is coaching him or not. I'm not sold on Pease yet. Our offense has yet to look good since he has been coordinator.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mjh345 said:


> Of Saints bountygate fame?


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Robinson

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregg_Williams


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Buck Mann said:


> Brent Pease is coaching him or not. I'm not sold on Pease yet. Our offense has yet to look good since he has been coordinator.


I know you're going to hate hearing this, but it's true. Look @ what Jimbo does @ Free Shoes U. He's a QB coach who develops them. I suspect you'll see a marketable difference when you watch the LSU/UF game the 12th of next month. Cam Cameron develops QBs & Mett is sharp as is the entire passing game. What I'm getting @ it is it's not the lack of talent. It's the lack of a true QB Coach who develops QBs. By the way, I'm excited to see The Best D in The SEC (I'd venture to say the country.) go up against LSU in The BR. I'm coming down with west nile the night before that game. Priorities and all. Too sick to work.


----------



## schaeffer

I think that SEC is very lucky to start playing in conference


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

????

Explain yourself.


----------



## roseberry

i heard mike leach is in trouble again. he put another "little punk" in a box and told him to shut up!

this time it is lane kiffin!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I don't know of Lane Kiffin. Just a team member?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

St. Nick to Texas.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don't know of Lane Kiffin. Just a team member?


wayne,
lane is the troubled coach of the university of southern california trojans. my beef with lane kiffin is for the disrespect he showed one of my "second favorite" sec programs when he left the university of tennessee a few years ago.

leach's team, washington state beat usc late saturday. my statement above may have been harsh. if i discounted what the young James boy actually suffered by comparing it to usc's loss saturday, i am sorry.

but i still don't like lane kiffin!;-)


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick to Texas.


that would be a good move for him. he could get any player he wanted in the state of texas then! 

oh wait......he can do that from where he is now!;-)

why would the longhorns want saban, he aint even beat the aggies yet?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Why would Saban go to Texas? Could he be any better off than he is?


----------



## Franco

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick to Texas.


 You really think Nick's wife is going to give up Tuscaloosa for Austin, Texas? She ain't giving up all that great shopping and fine dining in T Town!;-) Note; there are no fine dining restaurants or any upscale shopping in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Boy the Ducks didn't look very good in their two opening games. I hope they can pull it together and squeak a game...

/Paul


----------



## roseberry

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Boy the Ducks didn't look very good in their two opening games. I hope they can pull it together and squeak a game...
> 
> /Paul


franco,
saban would consider it a huge challenge to build a historic second tier program like texas into a winner. you and jacob may be onto something!;-)
in tuscloosa mrs. saban has people who do her shopping for her. as for dining, she has people who eat for her too!

/paul,
that qb looks very fast!
i think the vols will consider anything within 4 td's to be an indicator the program is on its way back!


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> franco,
> saban would consider it a huge challenge to build a historic second tier program like texas into a winner. you and jacob may be onto something!;-)
> in tuscloosa mrs. saban has people who do her shopping for her. as for dining, she has people who eat for her too!
> 
> /paul,
> that qb looks very fast!
> i think the vols will consider anything within 4 td's to be an indicator the program is on its way back!


One can only eat so much Dreamland BBQ! As for the shopping, not many women don't like spending their own money. That or she's sending them to Atlanta;-)


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> Why would Saban go to Texas? Could he be any better off than he is?


He's in the minor leagues, some are happy staying there, some step up to the challenge.


----------



## Franco

Wayne Nutt said:


> Why would Saban go to Texas? Could he be any better off than he is?


 Yes. Not a lot to do around T Town unless one likes to hunt Whitetail deer. Somehow, I don't take him for a hunter. One can't even buy a beer on Sundays! That Georgia vs SC game was awful, absolutely no Defense on either team.


----------



## leemac

Franco said:


> Yes. Not a lot to do around T Town unless one likes to hunt Whitetail deer. Somehow, I don't take him for a hunter. One can't even buy a beer on Sundays! That Georgia vs SC game was awful, absolutely no Defense on either team.


I beg to differ. UGA played defense for one play. It just happened to be the one that counted.


----------



## Franco

leemac said:


> I beg to differ. UGA played defense for one play. It just happened to be the one that counted.


 Haha, good one. Actually, the game was fun to watch. I'm just not use to those high scoring SEC games where Defenses generally rule the day. ;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

How far from Ttown to Atlanta?
Looks like the CBS tv coverage of the game of the century is getting out of hand. CBS is adding an extra camera that will be on JF all th time. Pregame interview with the two qbs, etc.
And ESPN game day too.
AL is favored by 9 points.
It may be a game like LaTech vs. TAMU last year. Whoever has the ball last wins.
I am concerned about our D.
I am always worried. When I was at tamu it was tamc and we hardly ever won a game unless we were playimg Trinity or some other small college.


----------



## Franco

Wayne Nutt said:


> How far from Ttown to Atlanta?
> Looks like the CBS tv coverage of the game of the century is getting out of hand. CBS is adding an extra camera that will be on JF all th time. Pregame interview with the two qbs, etc.
> And ESPN game day too.
> AL is favored by 9 points.
> It may be a game like LaTech vs. TAMU last year. Whoever has the ball last wins.
> I am concerned about our D.
> I am always worried. When I was at tamu it was tamc and we hardly ever won a game unless we were playimg Trinity or some other small college.


T Town to Atlanta about 5 hours of driving. There is some shopping in B'ham(45 minutes) but not much compared to Atlanta. I don't expect Bama's game with T a&m to be close. I haven't even looked at the point spread yet but I would take Bama to cover the points.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Franco you may be right or you may be wrong. In the end there are only two possible outcomes.


----------



## Mark Sehon

Go Tigers!!!LSU!!


----------



## schaeffer

Mr. Hawkes, I made it clear, prior to the beginning of the season, that the Oregon Ducks are the cream of the crop. My statement reflects the simple fact that the SEC is getting wacked when they play out of conference. Tally it up buster. The SEC is a media darling, period. Watch Tennessee this weekend. You will see a dismantling and ill bet you a dollar to a doughnut that they end up at the least, in the middle of the SEC pack. A joke.


----------



## HuntinDawg

schaeffer said:


> Mr. Hawkes, I made it clear, prior to the beginning of the season, that the Oregon Ducks are the cream of the crop. My statement reflects the simple fact that the SEC is getting wacked when they play out of conference. Tally it up buster. The SEC is a media darling, period. Watch Tennessee this weekend. You will see a dismantling and ill bet you a dollar to a doughnut that they end up at the least, in the middle of the SEC pack. A joke.


Nothing like winning 7 consecutive National Championship games to make a conference media darlings is there?

I agree Oregon will whip Tutorsee this weekend, and Oregon may very well be good enough to win it all this season but to think you can judge the SEC by Tennessee's 2013 football team would be silly. You are talking about a football program that has been struggling pretty badly for several years (nowhere near middle of the SEC) and is now in another transition with a whole new coaching staff. Tennessee will not stay down forever, but they are down right now and typically with a new coaching staff the big improvement isn't seen until year 2. This is year 1.


----------



## HuntinDawg

leemac said:


> I beg to differ. UGA played defense for one play. It just happened to be the one that counted.


While our young defense looked pretty bad in the first half, we only gave up 6 points in the second half so I think we played well on more than one play. We are so young and inexperienced on defense that it has not been pretty to say the least, but I expect them to improve rapidly (and they have to if we are going to be successful) throughout the season due to gaining experience, learning from their mistakes and adjusting to the speed of the college game.


----------



## Duckquilizer

schaeffer said:


> Mr. Hawkes, I made it clear, prior to the beginning of the season, that the Oregon Ducks are the cream of the crop. My statement reflects the simple fact that the SEC is getting wacked when they play out of conference. Tally it up buster. The SEC is a media darling, period. Watch Tennessee this weekend. You will see a dismantling and ill bet you a dollar to a doughnut that they end up at the least, in the middle of the SEC pack. A joke.


I doubt Oregon would have enjoyed playing the 'Dores last season, much less the Dawg's, Gator's, or Tigers.


----------



## HuntinDawg

roseberry said:


> wayne,
> lane is the troubled coach of the university of southern california trojans. my beef with lane kiffin is for the disrespect he showed one of my "second favorite" sec programs when he left the university of tennessee a few years ago.


1) Lane Kiffin shows nothing but disrespect for everyone except Lane Kiffin. He is a sack of crap. He is a fantastic (but shady to say the least) recruiter though.
2) I do not feel sorry for Tennessee. Every Tennessee fan I know completely drank the Lane Kiffin cool aide and would not listen to anyone who told them what a dirtbag Laney boy is until he suddenly abandoned them and now they think he is a dirtbag too (and he is). They had no problem with all of his ridiculous shenanigans until he bailed on them.
3) I can't wait to see him get fired at USC but because of his (shady) recruiting expertise he will not be without a coaching job for long IMO. I hope the whole PAC-10 (or 12 or 14 or whatever it is) bitch slaps him this season. It couldn't happen to a bigger pompous, arrogant, jackass.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> wayne,
> lane is the troubled coach of the university of southern california trojans. my beef with lane kiffin is for the disrespect he showed one of my "second favorite" sec programs when he left the university of tennessee a few years ago.
> 
> leach's team, washington state beat usc late saturday. my statement above may have been harsh. if i discounted what the young James boy actually suffered by comparing it to usc's loss saturday, i am sorry.
> 
> but i still don't like lane kiffin!;-)


I'm a huge USC fan and I can't stand Lane Kiffin. My only hope now is that USC does so badly they have no choice but to fire him. He is a punk and showed complete lack of class the way he treated Tennessee, though they are better off without him. I always thought his Dad was a class act, but the son didn't get that gene I guess. I know a lot of people on here hate Pete Carroll, but I cut him some slack on the Reggie Bush thing as I don't know how involved he was personally, otherwise he brought fun, high quality football back to USC.

John


----------



## HuntinDawg

John Robinson said:


> I'm a huge USC fan and I can't stand Lane Kiffin. My only hope now is that USC does so badly they have no choice but to fire him. He is a punk and showed complete lack of class the way he treated Tennessee, though they are better off without him. I always thought his Dad was a class act, but the son didn't get that gene I guess. I know a lot of people on here hate Pete Carroll, but I cut him some slack on the Reggie Bush thing as I don't know how involved he was personally, otherwise he brought fun, high quality football back to USC.
> 
> John


John, you show better awareness than the Tennessee fans did. They LOVED all of Kiffin's ridiculous antics right up until he bailed. It is admirable that you don't want him associated with your team.

I remember when Al Davis fired Lane Kiffin (whom I had never heard of at that time) and had an incredibly long press conference just absolutely unloading on Kiffin. This is highly unusual, normally you just hear "it was time to go in another direction" or "time for new leadership" or whatever. I remember thinking wow, Al Davis is really kicking this poor guy while he is down and as most of us often have, I was thinking that old Al was once again off his rocker. He called Kiffin a liar and indicated he had been lying continually over a period of time.

I didn't give it another thought until they named Laney boy HC in Knoxville and he started all of his antics there and I realized "wow, old Al was right this guy is a classless punk."

Here is part 1 (of 5) of the press conference. Al Davis fired him for cause and indicated he would not be paid. I don't recall this ever happening before and certainly don't remember any NFL owner going on and on in attacking a coach they had just fired...and I know a lot about fired NFL coaches as I grew up a Falcon fan!

Anyway, here is a link to the first part of the press conference. Parts 2 through 5 should be easy enough to find after watching this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtbLLnDR4ps


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> leach's team, washington state beat usc late saturday. my statement above may have been harsh. if i discounted what the young James boy actually suffered by comparing it to usc's loss saturday, i am sorry.


IMO, WSU's hiring of Mike Leach was a breath of fresh air in a conference that needed it. I am glad to see him have early success & hope he stays long enough to subject my alma mater, the UW Huskies, to regular & routine beatings. 

After opening weekend it is refreshing to see some of the programs that were not doing well all of a sudden seem to be on the improve. Mora at UCLA has made them significant as his dad did the Huskies in the Don James era. & as Boise State found out, even the also rans in a significant conference can be hard to beat . 

We're still about 3 weeks away from knowing what these teams are capable of. 

BTW, from a good source on RTF, the James kid was a brat, his dad an azz, & as we saw in TX, his dad could not get out of the Senate primary . Good for TX voters.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Mr. Hawkes, I made it clear, prior to the beginning of the season, that the Oregon Ducks are the cream of the crop. My statement reflects the simple fact that the SEC is getting wacked when they play out of conference. Tally it up buster. The SEC is a media darling, period. Watch Tennessee this weekend. You will see a dismantling and ill bet you a dollar to a doughnut that they end up at the least, in the middle of the SEC pack. A joke.


you must be forgetting the sec's auburn tigers. being a projected winner of zero conference games this season, it seems auburn went and whacked a mid pack, pac 12 team(wsu). then, low and behold the very next week wsu beats the mighty usc trojans.

looks to me like if them booger eaters at auburn were in the pachowevermany, they would be right behind the ducks and cardinal?


----------



## Dave Plesko

roseberry said:


> you must be forgetting the sec's auburn tigers. being a projected winner of zero conference games this season, it seems auburn went and whacked a mid pack, pac 12 team(wsu). then, low and behold the very next week wsu beats the mighty usc trojans.
> 
> looks to me like if them booger eaters at auburn were in the pachowevermany, they would be right behind the ducks and cardinal?


WSU isn't even a mid level pachowevermany program. So.. the Auburn booger eaters would definately be right behind UO and Stanford!!


----------



## roseberry

Dave Plesko said:


> WSU isn't even a mid level pachowevermany program. So.. the Auburn booger eaters would definately be right behind UO and Stanford!!


i didn't intend to cast aspersions on those who consume their own boogers. it is just a figure of speech.;-)

RTR!, gig 'em aggies!


----------



## duk4me

So Jacob will LSU be looking for a new coach after the OSU implications of paying players when Smiles was there?


----------



## Franco

duk4me said:


> So Jacob will LSU be looking for a new coach after the OSU implications of paying players when Smiles was there?


I'm obviously not Jacob but we are talking about my team. Go online and read the article...not a peep about Les. Players named but not any "boosters". Boosters at every school, every school can be out of control. I say, "Pay the players"! They make so much money for the university, and yes they do have the scholarship, but, cash is all around them. If it wasn't for the Swimsuit Issue, SI would be non existent their circulation is that poor. They are desperate for a story. Nothing will come of this, just SI trying to get some attention in a non-swimsuit edition.


----------



## crackerd

duk4me said:


> So Jacob will LSU be looking for a new coach after the OSU implications of paying players when Smiles was there?


No, the Who will be looking for a new coach when Le Smiles hies off to Texas to replace Mack Brown. They got better cud out there for him to chew on than in the Bayou, and he won't have to be chewed up by Saban either on the field or at recruiting any more.

MG


----------



## duk4me

Franco said:


> I'm obviously not Jacob but we are talking about my team. Go online and read the article...not a peep about Les. Players named but not any "boosters". Boosters at every school, every school can be out of control. I say, "Pay the players"! They make so much money for the university, and yes they do have the scholarship, but, cash is all around them. If it wasn't for the Swimsuit Issue, SI would be non existent their circulation is that poor. They are desperate for a story. Nothing will come of this, just SI trying to get some attention in a non-swimsuit edition.


You sound like an Aggie Franco. lol


----------



## Franco

duk4me said:


> You sound like an Aggie Franco. lol


I've been following the story today. This is the one line in the story that involves Miles; Player, "Coach, I don't have any transportation". Coach Miles, "I'll see what is available". 

That's it! Not, we have cars available for players or see this alum, he'll supply you with wheels. Heck, Les might have had the campus bus in mind.

Tim, when was the last time you purchased a SI mgaizine that didn't have a girl wearing a tiny bikini on the cover? I thought so. When was the last time you have gone to thier website other than to look at the girls in tiny bikini videos? I thought so. SI just isn't what it was 25-30 years ago. ESPN has killed them financially and with readership/viewers.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

schaeffer said:


> Mr. Hawkes, I made it clear, prior to the beginning of the season, that the Oregon Ducks are the cream of the crop. My statement reflects the simple fact that the SEC is getting wacked when they play out of conference. Tally it up buster. The SEC is a media darling, period. Watch Tennessee this weekend. You will see a dismantling and ill bet you a dollar to a doughnut that they end up at the least, in the middle of the SEC pack. A joke.


Well, you might have made a statement, but that doesn't hold much water. I can say I'm a billionaire, but my account will not reflect that. Let me break this down for you. Oregon won't even win The PAC 10/12/14/16/whatever they are calling it today. I'm certain it'll be something different tomm. Did you watch the games @ all???? Do you know what the word you used implies???? It doesn't appear that you do. In any event, The SEC is The Conference & nothing you left coasters can say to debunk that simple fact, will do that. Let me see here, UT will finish no better than 4th in their division. They would be no better than 6th in The West. So if they lose big, which most predict they will, that will prove nothing. Oregon has proven that their gimmick offense doesn't win big games. Soooo, spin away. I'll be here the rest of the day.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> So Jacob will LSU be looking for a new coach after the OSU implications of paying players when Smiles was there?


No need to hire a new coach. There's not a smoking gun. Slingblade, despite his asinine game time decisions, actually runs a good program. Is he my choice? No. He's one of 2 people who has what it takes to win a championship & never lose their mind or a ton of games. Urban Legend couldn't deal with The SEC year after year. St. Nick hasn't proven that he can. He's probably looking for a rebuilding gig. So I'll take him. He hires excellent assistant coaches & usually does a good job with coordinators.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Tim, Who do you root for?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

He's an Arkie fan.


----------



## achiro

Franco said:


> I'm obviously not Jacob but we are talking about my team. Go online and read the article...not a peep about Les. Players named but not any "boosters". Boosters at every school, every school can be out of control. I say, "Pay the players"! They make so much money for the university, and yes they do have the scholarship, but, cash is all around them. If it wasn't for the Swimsuit Issue, SI would be non existent their circulation is that poor. They are desperate for a story. Nothing will come of this, just SI trying to get some attention in a non-swimsuit edition.


Part 1 of 5, that's all I'm saying at this point.


----------



## Franco

"Fields disputed the credibility of the players quoted in the story. Five of those players were dismissed from Oklahoma State for various reasons."Anyone that played at OSU or is from Stillwater knows those guys [quoted] are not credible," Fields told McMurphy. "If you thought guys were getting paid, why not prominent players instead of backups and third-string guys?"

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-state-cowboys-players-got-paid-les-miles-era


----------



## duk4me

Wayne Nutt said:


> Tim, Who do you root for?


Honesty and integrity something that is totally lacking from the suits at the ncaa, to the suits at the university collegiate level, to the coaches on the sidelines, to the players on the field. Step into the real world Wayne they are all corrupt. Wake up America. lol


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He's an Arkie fan.


lol had a friend/family member play bball for Arkie doesn't make me a fan. I don't ever ride a Harley.;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. It had to be said.

SMU then. :razz::razz:


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Nope a tshirt Texas fan


----------



## roseberry

wayne,
has there ever been a bigger game or atmosphere at kyle field?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I certainly don't think so. It's almost over hyped. I like Sumlin's response to the Johnnycam. He said he has always emphasized "team" and the focus on one individual is misplaced
Or something like that.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> I certainly don't think so. It's almost over hyped. I like Sumlin's response to the Johnnycam. He said he has always emphasized "team" and the focus on one individual is misplaced
> Or something like that.


i want the johnny cam coverage to start on friday night!!!!!!;-)


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> i want the johnny cam coverage to start on friday night!!!!!!;-)



I would rather have a camera on McCarron's GF Katherine Webb, word has it that she is in the new Carl's Jr commercial


----------



## duk4me

Stub hub average price per ticket.................$693.00.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Look for a new BTHO Alabama by Rowdy and me on Friday. Rowdy has been practicing.


----------



## BonMallari

Happy 100th Birthday to Paul "Bear" Bryant....Born Sept 11th, 1913


----------



## Wayne Nutt

What is a Carl Jr commercial? I want to be on the outlook.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> What is a Carl Jr commercial? I want to be on the outlook.


Carls Jr is a burger chain which originated in SoCal, but has since been purchased by Hardee's..they have featured commercials with Paris Hilton,Heidi Klum,Kate Upton....and AJ McCarron's girlfriend who has appeared in the SI Swimsuit issue


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang I must be living a sheltered life. I don't recall seeing any of those commercials.


----------



## TDB87

Y'all catch the yahoo sports article? and what do yall make of it. I'm a Bama fan and it definately sounds legit with all the listed players. The author of the article stated on a local talk show that he would not share the evidence with the ncaa. If he does have a legit paper trail, is there anything the NCAA can do if they cant access it from him? Or will it turn into all the other ''violations'' of similar cases since the ncaa doesn't have power of subpoena?
I did get a chuckle seeing that fluker got a king size bed out of the ''deal''. Can you blame the big guy? He should of asked for a california king.


----------



## duk4me

TDB87 said:


> Y'all catch the yahoo sports article? and what do yall make of it. I'm a Bama fan and it definately sounds legit with all the listed players. The author of the article stated on a local talk show that he would not share the evidence with the ncaa. If he does have a legit paper trail, is there anything the NCAA can do if they cant access it from him? Or will it turn into all the other ''violations'' of similar cases since the ncaa doesn't have power of subpoena?
> I did get a chuckle seeing that fluker got a king size bed out of the ''deal''. Can you blame the big guy? He should of asked for a california king.


No I'm the liar this did not happen. I am sure Johnny and the rest of these accused players and coaches and colleges will be filing defamation of character suits against ESPN, Yahoo and anyone else making these heinous claims.


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> Dang I must be living a sheltered life. I don't recall seeing any of those commercials.


http://www.rsvlts.com/2013/01/15/the-9-hottest-carls-jr-commercial-girls-of-all-time/


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I do remember the car wash commercial but none of the others


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Oh great another distraction. And a built in excuse when Al looses.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> Y'all catch the yahoo sports article? and what do yall make of it. I'm a Bama fan and it definately sounds legit with all the listed players. The author of the article stated on a local talk show that he would not share the evidence with the ncaa. If he does have a legit paper trail, is there anything the NCAA can do if they cant access it from him? Or will it turn into all the other ''violations'' of similar cases since the ncaa doesn't have power of subpoena?
> I did get a chuckle seeing that fluker got a king size bed out of the ''deal''. Can you blame the big guy? He should of asked for a california king.


I am tired of all the distractions this week. Seriously, let the college kids get paid. The NCAA, the conferences, & the individual schools are like a bunch of damn pimps.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> Oh great another distraction. And a built in excuse when Al looses.


When "Al looses," they get beat. They don't need excuses, make excuses or "buil(d) in" excuses. Sort of like "losing" at field trials.

MG


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I am tired of all the distractions this week. Seriously, let the college kids get paid. The NCAA, the conferences, & the individual schools are like a bunch of damn pimps.


Thats the truth. It would be hard for the powers that be set up ways to pay the players with out someone else getting their panties in a wad. One thing is for sure, they will never cut out the ole $1000 dollar hand shakes that go on between agents,boosters or some casual person that wants to give money or a discount to a player. No matter how much the Colleges educate the players about dealing with agents and the hows and how nots. There will always be shady play in every institution with a number of agents and players. Pay the players x amount per year and the agents will still swarm them like sharks so they can get there cut when they enter the draft. It'll always go on. The ncaa needs to adopt the moto ''If you cant beat em, join em''

There will definately not be any excuses if Bama was to lose. If we get beat, we get beat. But i have a feeling Bama will be on their A game for this one and come out victorious.


----------



## mngundog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I am tired of all the distractions this week. Seriously, let the college kids get paid. The NCAA, the conferences, & the individual schools are like a bunch of damn pimps.


What about drug use? No one is going to be able to stop it, should we condone it like Leslie did with the Hemp Badger?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> Thats the truth. It would be hard for the powers that be set up ways to pay the players with out someone else getting their panties in a wad. One thing is for sure, they will never cut out the ole $1000 dollar hand shakes that go on between agents,boosters or some casual person that wants to give money or a discount to a player. No matter how much the Colleges educate the players about dealing with agents and the hows and how nots. There will always be shady play in every institution with a number of agents and players. Pay the players x amount per year and the agents will still swarm them like sharks so they can get there cut when they enter the draft. It'll always go on. The ncaa needs to adopt the moto ''If you cant beat em, join em''
> 
> There will definately not be any excuses if Bama was to lose. If we get beat, we get beat. But i have a feeling Bama will be on their A game for this one and come out victorious.


I say, give them $10K a year & pay for their school fees & housing. Give them something to help out. Even then I think that's probably too low for what they do.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mngundog said:


> What about drug use? No one is going to be able to stop it, should we condone it like Leslie did with the Hemp Badger?


Who said anything about that?? We are talking about compensation here.


----------



## mngundog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Who said anything about that?? We are talking about compensation here.


Since it headline news at SI and ESPN that players were getting payed, "Drugs were everywhere," and positive tests were ignored, I thought it was completely relevant to the conversation. Should we just let them do all the drugs they want and get payed also, since it can't be stopped? Doesn't a college program the frowns on drug use have a disadvantage in recruiting against teams like LSU and OSU where it is a non-issue?


----------



## Franco

Honey Badger was kicked off of the team for using MJ. Then, what about teams from Washington and Colorado where it is legal? If colleges from those two states get a pass, then you can bet most of the top recruits are going to want to play there. In regards to the compensation, the rules are antiquated and unrealistic.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

If Alabama's '12 National Champion titled is stripped away, who becomes the Nat. Champ? Is it the only team that beat them? Aggies for '12 National Champs! LOL!


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I say, give them $10K a year & pay for their school fees & housing. Give them something to help out. Even then I think that's probably too low for what they do.


Do football players deserve more than the girl who gets up works her butt off to compete in swimming? It is not supposed to be about MONEY it is supposed to be about the 100k education, meals, housing, and a level playing field Jacob. Sad thing is it isn't the kids fault. It is the fault of the suits that not only condone cheating but encourage it, for MONEY.


----------



## BonMallari

the Okie State story just gets worse and worse, will wait to read all five installments, something tells me it goes all the way to T.Boone himself


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> the Okie State story just gets worse and worse, will wait to read all five installments, something tells me it goes all the way to T.Boone himself


I don't know if it is true. I don't know if it is not true. I only know that it mirrors what has become of amateur sports. There is no longer an 
amateur sport.


----------



## crackerd

duk4me said:


> I don't know if it is true. I don't know if it is not true. I only know that it mirrors what has become of amateur sports. *There is no longer an amateur sport.*


In other late-breaking news, dogs are now known to use their mouths to retrieve and it's been discovered that our solar system includes the Earth.

MG


----------



## duk4me

crackerd said:


> In other late-breaking news, dogs are now known to use their mouths to retrieve and it's been discovered that our solar system includes the Earth.
> 
> MG


Agreed......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Do football players deserve more than the girl who gets up works her butt off to compete in swimming? It is not supposed to be about MONEY it is supposed to be about the 100k education, meals, housing, and a level playing field Jacob. Sad thing is it isn't the kids fault. It is the fault of the suits that not only condone cheating but encourage it, for MONEY.


Of course the football players deserve more. They, in most cases, pay for the other sports.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> the Okie State story just gets worse and worse, will wait to read all five installments, something tells me it goes all the way to T.Boone himself


Oh come on. My goodness. Are you *really* that gullible????

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=9665724&src=desktop

To quote Mike Gundy, "So get your facts straight!!".


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rumor has it that the SI reporter took online classes and failed.


----------



## mjiorle

Anybody see the gray fox on the field during the TT, TCU game last night?
Mike


----------



## roseberry

looking forward to the weekend games!

i am picking the rebels to beat the long horns,
i am picking arizona st over wisconsin,
oregon over tennessee.....big, but not BIG,
miss st over auburn,
and alabama minus 2 vs the ncaa(minus two of those crystal trophies;-))

oh yeah, several here have said, "alabama is the media's darling" and "the media is in love with the sec". are you suprised that since they luuuuuuv the sec and alabama soooooo much, yahoo or whoever it is, focuses these investigations on the conference and team that are their beloved. not me. 

when alabama put a championship team together in '92 under the leadership of Gene Stallings(Aggie of the highest integrity), 17 long years of ncaa investigations and penalties followed. even though the ncaa lacks consistency and credibility, they will probably try to level the "playing field" for the rest of the world again!

wayne i look forward to seeing your video with rowdy. if i were you, i would stake him out saturday night. after you have trained him to embarass himself he may jump into an rv and relocate to alabama!
Tide wins by 10!


----------



## Steve Thornton

I am a Georgia Bulldog born and bred but this weekend I say Roll Tide! Can't stand Johnny Football!


----------



## TDB87

Ducks and Dogs SC said:


> I am a Georgia Bulldog born and bred but this weekend I say Roll Tide! Can't stand Johnny Football!


See that wasn't to hard was it.
I'm seeing that attitude out of alot of people. Even Charles Barkley had the same attitude. I was curious to see who the average football fan across the country would pull for.


----------



## Franco

I'd be pulling for T A&M in this game if it wasn't for that Johnny Rotten kid;-) On another note; Cooper Manning trashes brothers Peyton and Eli. http://www.sportspickle.com/2013/09...n-eli-dont-know-****-energy-investment-equity


----------



## Steve Thornton

TDB87 said:


> See that wasn't to hard was it.
> I'm seeing that attitude out of alot of people. Even Charles Barkley had the same attitude. I was curious to see who the average football fan across the country would pull for.


I also want a rematch in Atlanta! Might be a little different this time.


----------



## Franco

Looks like corruption has hit Pee Wee Football as well! http://www.sportspickle.com/2013/09...d-tear-apart-your-local-pee-wee-football-team


----------



## Wayne Nutt

In about ten hours the talking and hype will finally come to an end


----------



## Wayne Nutt

AL fans visiting College Station are being welcomed and treated cordially. AL fans are describing the experiemce as "anti LSU".


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> AL fans visiting College Station are being welcomed and treated cordially. AL fans are describing the experiemce as "anti LSU".


Who cares about the "anti-LSU," it's football and Baton Rouge is a great place for it, rabid fans included. Wouldn't have it any other way.

As for "treated cordially" in College Station, there are a couple of legends who comprise the cordiality, names of Bear Bryant and Bebes Stallings. If you're following a program, you might want to look up their laurels - at both schools.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I don't have to look up anything as I lived it. Were u alive when the two legends were active at TAMU?


----------



## HPL

Wayne Nutt said:


> AL fans visiting College Station are being welcomed and treated cordially. AL fans are describing the experiemce as "anti LSU".


Well, of course. One would expect nothing less. I expect the same to be true after the game, win or lose. I have a cousin who was in the Corps. After a game in Austin, (which tu won) he was pelted with cokes, hotdogs, etc. on his walk across campus after the game. Would never have happened to anyone under any circumstances on the A&M campus.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Nice story about Bear and the Junction Boys on Texags.com. I was at Junction in about 1960 where the survey camp was held for civil engineering students for six weeks. The drought was over and it was pleasant.


----------



## duk4me

Looks like the tide has gone out.


----------



## HPL

duk4me said:


> Looks like the tide has gone out.


Having seen the Ags snatch defeat from the jaws of victory too many times to count, I'm not calling it till two minutes AFTER the final whistle.

BTC'77HOOBAMA!! Whoop!!!


----------



## leemac

duk4me said:


> Looks like the tide has gone out.


As the Dawgs learned last December, the Tide always come back in.


----------



## HPL

Now THAT was a Manziel play!!!


----------



## rboudet

Wayne Nutt said:


> AL fans visiting College Station are being welcomed and treated cordially. AL fans are describing the experiemce as "anti LSU".


Ever been to Tuscalousa? Worst fans in the SEC except maybe Florida.


----------



## duk4me

I knew I could jinx em.


----------



## Jonathan McClendon

A&M could use that 12th man right now.


----------



## Franco

For two SEC schools, they sure played some sorry ass Defense Good win for the Gumpsters.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We lost fair and square


----------



## rboudet

Yea Frank I just said the same thing.


----------



## Howard N

Wayne Nutt said:


> We lost fair and square


The scoreboard after 60 minutes said you were down a few points. That was one game where I actually felt the points challenged team didn't loose, they just ran out of time. Good game!!


----------



## Bayou Magic

No D either team. Both are beatable.


----------



## TDB87

Bayou Magic said:


> No D either team. Both are beatable.


Are there any teams that are not beatable? Sure, Bama just gave up a ton of yards, but im willing to bet everyone gives up a ton of yards against A&M. Manziel knows how to make nothing into something and also can put the ball on the x when he is scrambling. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## schaeffer

Ducks and Dogs SC said:


> I also want a rematch in Atlanta! Might be a little different this time.


Roseberry----big, but not BIG. If the Ducks hadn't leashed their dogs and put in the second and third strings in the third quarter the score would be eighty something to seven.

And Mr. Hawkes, you tell me the Ducks won't be the winner of the Pac 12. Hmmmm, football genius.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> Are there any teams that are not beatable? Sure, Bama just gave up a ton of yards, but im willing to bet everyone gives up a ton of yards against A&M. Manziel knows how to make nothing into something and also can put the ball on the x when he is scrambling. I've never seen anything like it.


To answer your question, no. There are no teams who aren't beatable. I'm assuming he's merely saying that because all offseason we heard how unbeatable this gump team is. Best team evah!! No. They are not. A good team, you bet. Unbeatable, hardly. 

Your "D" is too slow for Johnny Football. I said the game would be 49-45. I wasn't too far off.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

schaeffer said:


> And Mr. Hawkes, you tell me the Ducks won't be the winner of the Pac 12. Hmmmm, football genius.


Bless your heart. You just don't get football do you?? It's called match ups. Oregon beat UT by way of a blowout. Who didn't see that one coming????


----------



## schaeffer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Bless your heart. You just don't get football do you?? It's called match ups. Oregon beat UT by way of a blowout. Who didn't see that one coming????


The bookies for one. You for two.


----------



## BonMallari

somewhere up in heaven Bob Gutermuth is smiling about another BIG win for his Crimson Tide...enjoy it Mr G..Roll Tide


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> somewhere up in heaven Bob Gutermuth is smiling about another BIG win for his Crimson Tide...enjoy it Mr G..Roll Tide


Betcha he and Bear critiqued it together - probably even swore at JFF, using the King James' version on that middle initial for Manziel's nickname rather than the pithier word that tripped off my tongue two dozen times yesterday. And it wasn't Johnny _Arena_ Football, either - Manziel's a more magical Flutie, pocket passer or whatever else his creativity carries him into.

But lest y'all LSlosers forget, it's 'Bama - beatable as always, uh-huh, but always there at the end under the greatest college coach ever. Courtesy of his being the greatest *recruiter* ever, as the New York Times thrillingly discovered. Read it and weep (or qu-waaaah-ack if you're a Duck - even with Phil Megabucks Money Knight's fortune on your side). See, Saban goes on recruiting safari for big gamers, and stalks the stalk like nobody else - Wanted: one 6-2 lockdown corner,







pply within.

MG


----------



## Franco

LSU laidout the blueprint for beating Johnny Punk last season, without having to give up a thousand yards! Jacob is correct, Bama's Defense is slow, espcecially their D backs. Looking forward to the Nov 9 game in T Town!


----------



## roseberry

schaffe,
yeah i said big but not BIG.....i was wrong! that just shows what i know about college football.
i also sais bama by ten......i was wrong! just shows you what i know about college football.
i also picked miss st over auburn......i was wrong! ^^

but here is one thing i do know. the new "targeting" rule is going to cost some college football team a very important game this season! I sincerly hope the rule helps to keep offensive players safe, but the officials seem to be too jacked up on this thing to allow a play on the ball. it didn't cost alabama a game yesterday.......but one of our favorite teams will be TARGETED and eliminated from contention in a poor enforcement of this new rule this season. 

wayne,
great game, great team, great player! best of luck to a&m the rest of the season.

jacob, franco and rbou,
certainly cameron and mettenberger are licking their chops after alabama's defensive performance yesterday. enjoy your time looking forward!;-)


----------



## RookieTrainer

rboudet said:


> Ever been to Tuscalousa? Worst fans in the SEC except maybe Florida.


I would imagine so for you guys. BTW, you might want to indicate when you misspell something on purpose if you don't want to give the wrong impression.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> To answer your question, no. There are no teams who aren't beatable. I'm assuming he's merely saying that because all offseason we heard how unbeatable this gump team is. Best team evah!! No. They are not. A good team, you bet. Unbeatable, hardly.
> 
> Your "D" is too slow for Johnny Football. I said the game would be 49-45. I wasn't too far off.


Who said Alabama is unbeatable? There is no such thing, particularly when replacing 3 OL. Are you really Tim Brando in disguise???


----------



## RookieTrainer

Franco said:


> LSU laidout the blueprint for beating Johnny Punk last season, without having to give up a thousand yards! Jacob is correct, Bama's Defense is slow, espcecially their D backs. Looking forward to the Nov 9 game in T Town!


Looks like the product of gumbo and boudin to me. Lucky for you guys that you get your shot at both A&M and Bama later this season.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

schaeffer said:


> The bookies for one. You for two.


A 4 TD spread. I mean, do you understand anything????


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> jacob, franco and rbou,
> certainly cameron and mettenberger are licking their chops after alabama's defensive performance yesterday. enjoy your time looking forward!;-)


Eh, nothing surprised me. It went about like I figured it would. It was nice to watch the game as a fan of neither team. The targeting penalty was insane. It even made a Facebook status for me. 

Moving forward, it'll be interesting to see how the season unfolds. I still don't see how y'all got away with that schedule. The only teams who can matchup with the 3 teams in The Best (Read SEC West.) are each other & Georgia.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Who said Alabama is unbeatable? There is no such thing, particularly when replacing 3 OL. Are you really Tim Brando in disguise???


Nobody on here. The media.


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Nobody on here. The media.


Then quit giving us hell about it. lol. Give your grief to all the media sources. On their point though, Bama hasn't lost yet this year. . But yea definately havn't seen a unbeatable team yet. I don't think Bama was to slow for A&M. Manziel is just a freak athlete, I actually think Evans was the main x factor in that game, dude is a big freak, with out him Manziel doesn't have no where near the game he had. Bama doesn't have problems with fast pace teams, They have problems with Heisman winning QB'S running fast pace offenses. I.E Cam and Johnny. Only other loss in the past 3 years was that man vs man of a game against LSU couple years ago. I think the game dfinately lived up to the HYPE. Anyone ready for Nov. 9th yet?


----------



## Franco

schaeffer said:


> Roseberry----big, but not BIG. If the Ducks hadn't leashed their dogs and put in the second and third strings in the third quarter the score would be eighty something to seven.
> 
> And Mr. Hawkes, you tell me the Ducks won't be the winner of the Pac 12. Hmmmm, football genius.


Lets see, both the O Ducks and UL Ragin Cajuns beat Nicholls State by 63 points. Now that would be a matchup, the Ducks vs Cajuns. Can you say, "Duck Gumbo"?


----------



## Marvin S

schaeffer said:


> Roseberry----big, but not BIG. If the Ducks hadn't leashed their dogs and put in the second and third strings in the third quarter the score would be eighty something to seven.
> 
> And Mr. Hawkes, you tell me the Ducks won't be the winner of the Pac 12. Hmmmm, football genius.


Not being the expert that Jacob is but seeing a different PAC 12, I see this. The Ducks win the uniform contest, but they will not be the undefeated PAC 12 winner , on the field.


----------



## Franco

Speaking of the Ducks' uniforms, were they designed by Richard Simmons?


----------



## roseberry

since i mentioned the "targeting" penalty, let me go on record as saying i didn't understand giving an a&m defensive player a 15 yard penalty for holding onto a guy he was already tackling before his head gear came off.


----------



## rboudet

RookieTrainer said:


> I would imagine so for you guys. BTW, you might want to indicate when you misspell something on purpose if you don't want to give the wrong impression.


I have been there on more than time not just for an LSU game and the outcome was the some, rude! At least here we may do some jawing back and forth but will invite you back for a beer and food. In Tuscalousa they just spit on you and throw stuff. AND I can care lesss on howw I spel anething on an internet forum! Thanks for notising


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU starts out as 16 1/2 point favorites against AU.


----------



## crackerd

rboudet said:


> I have been there on more than time not just for an LSU game and the outcome was the some, rude! At least here we may do some jawing back and forth but will invite you back for a beer and food. In Tuscalousa they just spit on you and throw stuff. AND I can care lesss on howw I spel anething on an internet forum! Thanks for notising


Best not to tar everyBamabody with the same swamp water, even with an idiot tea-bagger or two in the crowd. Might come back around on you Whos.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU starts out as 16 1/2 point favorites against AU.


if i were a betting man(thank goodness i am not lol) i would like lsu. lsu will win big, but not BIG......last time i said that it didn't turn out too well for me?;-)

definition:
big = 4 touchdowns or less.
BIG = greater than 28 points.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Personally, I think Tennessee showed us exactly how tough the sec is. If that is number 2 in their division what a joke. The should quit whining about what lane kiffen did to them and play football


/Paul


----------



## Franco

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Personally, I think Tennessee showed us exactly how tough the sec is. If that is number 2 in their division what a joke. The should quit whining about what lane kiffen did to them and play football
> 
> 
> /Paul


Vols are 3rd to 5th best in the SEC East and 10th or 11th best in the SEC. How do account for Oregon's woes against the top half of the SEC?


----------



## rboudet

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Personally, I think Tennessee showed us exactly how tough the sec is. If that is number 2 in their division what a joke. The should quit whining about what lane kiffen did to them and play football
> 
> 
> /Paul


Tenn. number 2 in their division? When did that happen? They are in the same division as Georgia, SC, and Florida. They would be lucky to be the fourth best team in the east behind Vandy!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Franco said:


> Vols are 3rd to 5th best in the SEC East and 10th or 11th best in the SEC. How do account for Oregon's woes against the top half of the SEC?


 thats funny, they were ranked 2nd in the east going into the game. Bring on the top half, we should have played em last year for the national but the BCS has such a hard on for the SEC what we got was a football game between a football team and ballet class....

/Paul


----------



## bjoiner

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> thats funny, they were ranked 2nd in the east going into the game. Bring on the top half, we should have played em last year for the national but the BCS has such a hard on for the SEC what we got was a football game between a football team and ballet class....
> 
> /Paul


Technically they were tied for second with five of the seven teams. That is only because they and three others have not started conference play yet. UGA 1-0, USC 1-1 and Vandy 0-2. All others are 0-0.

They were also tied for first in the conference before the year began with a record of 0-0. Not to mention, that they were 1-7 in the SEC last year. They beat our basketball team of Kentucky.


----------



## crackerd

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Personally, I think Tennessee showed us exactly how tough the sec is.


Take it your "personal exactitude" about the SEC ain't how you went about computing the last seven BCS national championships - or if it is, must be an awfully backward abacus you've got.

Speaking of backward, if UcheaT was second in the SEC East, the division "rankings" must've been in reverse alphabetical order - they ain't even played a conference game yet. _*D'oh!*_

MG


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

I love how the SEC fans get all bent when you talk about them.  

/Paul


----------



## crackerd

Nah, we just state the facts.

But I do like what Bubba said about UcheaT's preseason ranking


> They were also tied for first in the conference before the year began with a record of 0-0.


as analogous to how I'm faring at a field trial until the marshall says "Dog *No. 1* to the line"...whether I'm dog No. 1 or not, that's when the reality starts to set in. Just like UcheaT with their upcoming conference schedule.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> if i were a betting man(thank goodness i am not lol) i would like lsu. lsu will win big, but not BIG......last time i said that it didn't turn out too well for me?;-)
> 
> definition:
> big = 4 touchdowns or less.
> BIG = greater than 28 points.


Mett goes for over 400 and 5 or 6 TDs. It's going to get ugly.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Personally, I think Tennessee showed us exactly how tough the sec is. If that is number 2 in their division what a joke. The should quit whining about what lane kiffen did to them and play football
> 
> 
> /Paul


Did you raise your hand to be acknowledged yet?? Back in timeout you go, regards.


----------



## roseberry

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> thats funny, Bring on the top half, we should have played em last year for the national but the BCS has such a hard on for the SEC what we got was a football game between a football team and ballet class....
> 
> /Paul


i always look for accurate analysis. /paul is correct, the ducks certainly *should* have played for the bcs title last season. if they had only chosen a luckier color jersey, a matching headgear of mysterious powers and a freakin' decent brand of adult footwear to wear to a football game........the ducks might, just might, just maybe COULD HAVE OBTAINED A "HARD ON" FOR STANFORD and played their way into a title game?


----------



## schaeffer

roseberry said:


> i always look for accurate analysis. /paul is correct, the ducks certainly *should* have played for the bcs title last season. if they had only chosen a luckier color jersey, a matching headgear of mysterious powers and a freakin' decent brand of adult footwear to wear to a football game........the ducks might, just might, just maybe COULD HAVE OBTAINED A "HARD ON" FOR STANFORD and played their way into a title game?


You SEC types like to go on about the Ducks prior performance against SEC teams. Do you guys understand that players graduate and this might be a different team than the one that played Auburn? Too tough concept for southern hillbillys?

Alabama was exposed as having no defense this last weekend and look at their remaining schedule___oh, so tough.

Mr. Hawkes, did you stop taking math in the third grade?


----------



## rboudet

hillbillys? Wow, I gues if you can't beat them resort to name calling. I will agree with you Alabama has, and had the easy SEC schedule. Thats a whole different discussion. But any schedule in the SEC is tougher than any other conference schedule. The ducks beat a bad Tennesse team that could finish last or close to it in the SEC east. Live it up while you can.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

schaeffer said:


> You SEC types like to go on about the Ducks prior performance against SEC teams. Do you guys understand that players graduate and this might be a different team than the one that played Auburn? Too tough concept for southern hillbillys?
> 
> Alabama was exposed as having no defense this last weekend and look at their remaining schedule___oh, so tough.
> 
> Mr. Hawkes, did you stop taking math in the third grade?


Sigh. Let me spell it out for you. It's the gimmick offensive system that will always be flawed against legit competition. I don't care if Mike Vick is running that "Offense", it won't work. How many times do you little poul'deaus have to get put in your place?? 

Hillbillies is the word & I'm sorry you can't come up with something better to retort with. If you can't talk football, you can just sit this one out & learn.


----------



## coachmo

You would think if someone was going to try and insult a group of people they would at least be able to spell the word correctly! As Jacob pointed out it's not hillbillys rather the correct spelling is hillbillies. Schaeffer you seem like an idoit (pun intended)!!!


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sigh. Let me spell it out for you. It's the gimmick offensive system that will always be flawed against legit competition. I don't care if Mike Vick is running that "Offense", it won't work. How many times do you little poul'deaus have to get put in your place??
> 
> Hillbillies is the word & I'm sorry you can't come up with something better to retort with.* If you can't talk football, you can just sit this one out & learn*.


know your target audience...admonishing one's football IQ on a RETRIEVER forum, please dont be "that Guy"...being arrogant and thinking that you are the only one that knows something about football, save it for Tiger Beat, the thread and the forum will be better for it..


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> You SEC types like to go on about the Ducks prior performance against SEC teams. Do you guys understand that players graduate and this might be a different team than the one that played Auburn? Too tough concept for southern hillbillys?
> 
> Alabama was exposed as having no defense this last weekend and look at their remaining schedule___oh, so tough.
> 
> Mr. Hawkes, did you stop taking math in the third grade?


schaef,
in the quote you replied to, i didn't mention the duck's record against the sec. i only highlighted the trouble oregon had last season after alabama had lost to texas a&m, the ducks had recieved the number two ranking in the bcs poll and the table was set for an oregon walk right into the title game!

you are correct, it's a different team. many of the current team's members were members of the team last season. did those who remain from last years heart break grow and learn? maybe. did new recruits who were not on last year's team bring fresh, new, positive leadership to win the big one? maybe. Did the head coaching promotion give the team a new start and the ability to forget "what might have been....", in 2012? maybe.

on a positive note, the ducks have suceeded in maintaining their #2 ranking for 8 days so far this season. they could only hold up under it for 7 days last season. bearing the "mantle of greatness" is tough business. having been personally blessed by God to bear the mantle of greatness among hillbillies my entire life......i know what it can do to lesser mortals!;-)

RTR


----------



## Denver

BonMallari said:


> know your target audience...admonishing one's football IQ on a RETRIEVER forum, please dont be "that Guy"...being arrogant and thinking that you are the only one that knows something about football, save it for Tiger Beat, the thread and the forum will be better for it..


Thank You!


----------



## Dave Burton

All this ruckus for nothing, Ohio State has National CH in the bag. Just stirring,your welcome


----------



## HPL

labman63 said:


> All this ruckus for nothing, Ohio State has National CH in the bag. Just stirring,your welcome



I think you meant "you're welcome".


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> schaef,
> in the quote you replied to, i didn't mention the duck's record against the sec. i only highlighted the trouble oregon had last season after alabama had lost to texas a&m, the ducks had recieved the number two ranking in the bcs poll and the table was set for an oregon walk right into the title game!
> 
> you are correct, it's a different team. many of the current team's members were members of the team last season. did those who remain from last years heart break grow and learn? maybe. did new recruits who were not on last year's team bring fresh, new, positive leadership to win the big one? maybe. Did the head coaching promotion give the team a new start and the ability to forget "what might have been....", in 2012? maybe.
> 
> on a positive note, the ducks have suceeded in maintaining their #2 ranking for 8 days so far this season. they could only hold up under it for 7 days last season. bearing the "mantle of greatness" is tough business. * having been personally blessed by God to bear the mantle of greatness among hillbillies my entire life......i know what it can do to lesser mortals!*;-)
> 
> RTR


Oh Lord it's hard to be humble, but he's tryin' as hard as he can!!! ;-)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Ducks have the best road record of any team in the nation. 

/Paul


----------



## bjoiner

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ducks have the best road record of any team in the nation.
> 
> /Paul


Of course, with a strength of schedule that isn't even in the top 25.

http://web1.ncaa.org/mfb/2012/Internet/toughest schedule/9games_cumm.pdf


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

bjoiner said:


> Of course, with a strength of schedule that isn't even in the top 25.
> 
> http://web1.ncaa.org/mfb/2012/Internet/toughest schedule/9games_cumm.pdf


alabama is 33

/Paul


----------



## crackerd

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ducks have the best road record of any team in the nation.


Since this is a retrieving forum, as somebody officiously reminded Jacob, have to ask if you're alluding to migratory waterfowl having the best road record in getting to their destination?

'Cause I know you don't mean the Oregon Ducks - as yes they've won 15 straight or so on the road in such strongholds as Pullman, Wash., Boulder, Colo., and maybe Tempe, Ariz., but *technically* wasn't the (lousy) 2010 BCS championship game that they embarrassed themselves in on the road too? 

I know if you take those kinds of games - neutral site road games - into consideration, 'Bama's again got it all over your runner (or is that perennial also-ran?) Ducks as best road team in the country. 'Bama's "BCS road games" always have a happier outcome and so long as their "strength of (7-time defending BCS championship conference-) schedule" is good enough to get them back there, works for me.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> know your target audience...admonishing one's football IQ on a RETRIEVER forum, please dont be "that Guy"...being arrogant and thinking that you are the only one that knows something about football, save it for Tiger Beat, the thread and the forum will be better for it..


It doesn't matter where it's done. You either know what you're talking about or you don't. Lots of people say a ton of BS about retriever training/trialing on here, so there goes that theory. Young women are taught football in The South. So if we expect our significant other to know the game, it's safe to say you might need to be knowledgable.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *It doesn't matter where it's done.* You either know what you're talking about or you don't. Lots of people say a ton of BS about retriever training/trialing on here, so there goes that theory. Young women are taught football in The South. So if we expect our significant other to know the game, it's safe to say you might need to be knowledgable.


That should be, "It doesn't matter where it's done, Mr. Bon".

But, maybe not, since you only pull that out when you're playing "respectful Jacob" 

You're right... It doesn't matter.


----------



## RF2

huntinman said:


> That should be, "It doesn't matter where it's done, Mr. Bon".
> 
> But, maybe not, since you only pull that out when you're playing "respectful Jacob"
> 
> You're right... It doesn't matter.


That's funny right there!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I heard that Kiffins (sp?) is going to be the new head coach of the Texas Longhorns.


----------



## TDB87

Wayne Nutt said:


> I heard that Kiffins (sp?) is going to be the new head coach of the Texas Longhorns.


 Might as well. He has recieved two other top level jobs with little to no resonable references. I'm sure theres a fool of a program out there that will give him one more shot at things.


----------



## schaeffer

crackerd said:


> Since this is a retrieving forum, as somebody officiously reminded Jacob, have to ask if you're alluding to migratory waterfowl having the best road record in getting to their destination?
> 
> 'Cause I know you don't mean the Oregon Ducks - as yes they've won 15 straight or so on the road in such strongholds as Pullman, Wash., Boulder, Colo., and maybe Tempe, Ariz., but *technically* wasn't the (lousy) 2010 BCS championship game that they embarrassed themselves in on the road too?
> 
> I know if you take those kinds of games - neutral site road games - into consideration, 'Bama's again got it all over your runner (or is that perennial also-ran?) Ducks as best road team in the country. 'Bama's "BCS road games" always have a happier outcome and so long as their "strength of (7-time defending BCS championship conference-) schedule" is good enough to get them back there, works for me.
> 
> MG


Embarrassed themselves? 22-19. Almost same total yardage. It's ok to be in love with your state team and I recognize that in the south, that's about all you have, but gosh, not misconstrue the facts.
Alabama is a fine team, as is Georgia. and LSU looks pretty good too. Assuming that both make a successful run the gauntlet this season, it would be fun to see Oregon and Alabama play.

As an aside, most of you seem to think Tennessee is pretty week and as a consequence, Oregon's victory doesn't mean much. You might be correct. I think most think Florida is a pretty good team. Only a few short weeks ago, Florida was one of the darlings of the SEC. It will be interesting to see if Florida is capable of administering the thrashing to Tennessee as given by Oregon.


----------



## huntinman

schaeffer said:


> Embarrassed themselves? 22-19. Almost same total yardage. It's ok to be in love with your state team and I recognize that in the south, that's about all you have, but gosh, not misconstrue the facts.
> Alabama is a fine team, as is Georgia. and LSU looks pretty good too. Assuming that both make a successful run the gauntlet this season, it would be fun to see Oregon and Alabama play.
> 
> As an aside, most of you seem to think Tennessee is pretty week and as a consequence, Oregon's victory doesn't mean much. You might be correct. I think most think Florida is a pretty good team. Only a few short weeks ago, Florida was one of the darlings of the SEC. It will be interesting to see if Florida is capable of administering the thrashing to Tennessee as given by Oregon.


I could care less about your football debate with the boys here. But you keep running down the south and we are going to have a problem. Oregon is beautiful country, but is being ruined by the idiots who are running the place. You really need to get out more as you seem to know absolutely nothing about the southern US. Oregon school systems to blame?


----------



## schaeffer

Don't mean to offend anyone. Just a little trash talk when it comes to football. The south is a beautiful and wonderful place. I was stationed there while in the service.


----------



## coachmo

Schaeffer, it's almost comical to see someone who can't string a correctly written sentence together refer to the south in such a derogatory manner. You want to "talk" a little trash bring it on but at least don't make yourself such an easy target!


----------



## Buck Mann

schaeffer said:


> It will be interesting to see if Florida is capable of administering the thrashing to Tennessee as given by Oregon.


I can almost promise that we won't win by the same margin. Muschamps philosophy is to run the ball and control the clock. We won't beat anyone by more than a couple of touchdowns. If we keep turning over the ball in the red zone it won't matter anyway!

Buck


----------



## Franco

schaeffer said:


> Embarrassed themselves? 22-19. Almost same total yardage. It's ok to be in love with your state team and I recognize that in the south, that's about all you have, but gosh, not misconstrue the facts.
> Alabama is a fine team, as is Georgia. and LSU looks pretty good too. Assuming that both make a successful run the gauntlet this season, it would be fun to see Oregon and Alabama play.
> 
> As an aside, most of you seem to think Tennessee is pretty week and as a consequence, Oregon's victory doesn't mean much. You might be correct. I think most think Florida is a pretty good team. Only a few short weeks ago, Florida was one of the darlings of the SEC. It will be interesting to see if Florida is capable of administering the thrashing to Tennessee as given by Oregon.




Using your analogy; Both the Ducks and UL Ragin Cajuns beat Nicholls State by 63 points this season and that would make them equal.

Gone fishing, I'll check in on Saturday.


----------



## Kirk Major

The sky is falling in Nebraska! We lost a football game and 2 year old audio tape of our coach venting and using profanity was released. There is nothing else on the news in this state.

Back to dog training.

Kirk


----------



## crackerd

Kirk Major said:


> The sky is falling in Nebraska! We lost a football game and 2 year old audio tape of our coach venting and using profanity was released. There is nothing else on the news in this state.


Ol' Bo needs to harmonically converge with some of them laid-back British Labs y'all got out there in Nebraska - I recommend Maj. Bud Clouse of Dublem Gundogs - to help him get that personality disorder under control before he comes back to LSU and replaces Le Smiles (who's headed to Austin according to my "sources").

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Tennessee is obviously not as strong as usual. If they were headed in the right direction they would not have fired their coach after last season. Still a big win by Oregon.

I will now go back to attempting to re-grow my fingernails after Alabama's win last Saturday.



schaeffer said:


> Embarrassed themselves? 22-19. Almost same total yardage. It's ok to be in love with your state team and I recognize that in the south, that's about all you have, but gosh, not misconstrue the facts.
> Alabama is a fine team, as is Georgia. and LSU looks pretty good too. Assuming that both make a successful run the gauntlet this season, it would be fun to see Oregon and Alabama play.
> 
> As an aside, most of you seem to think Tennessee is pretty week and as a consequence, Oregon's victory doesn't mean much. You might be correct. I think most think Florida is a pretty good team. Only a few short weeks ago, Florida was one of the darlings of the SEC. It will be interesting to see if Florida is capable of administering the thrashing to Tennessee as given by Oregon.


----------



## rboudet

crackerd said:


> Ol' Bo needs to harmonically converge with some of them laid-back British Labs y'all got out there in Nebraska - I recommend Maj. Bud Clouse of Dublem Gundogs - to help him get that personality disorder under control before he comes back to LSU and replaces Le Smiles (who's headed to Austin according to my "sources").
> 
> MG


Bo Pellini to LSU? Now thats funny! And who are these "sources"?


----------



## crackerd

It was meant to be funny - think Little Bo Profane Peep has had his "limb" been cut off the Saban coaching tree in disgrace too. But speaking of Saban's coaching tree, maybe you'll get Muschamp back in Baton Rouge instead - unless Tejas chooses him first should Le Smiles not take ol' Mack out of his rocking chair. But I think Muschamp would be purrrfect for the purple kitties.;-)

MG


----------



## rboudet

Not going to happen. Miles signed an extension last year and the buy out is very significant. And Muschamp can stay at Fla.


----------



## Buck Mann

crackerd said:


> But I think Muschamp would be purrrfect for the purple kitties.;-)
> 
> MG


I think we will have Muschamp for a while, if some of our idiot fans don't run him off. He grew up in Gainesville going to Gator games. His wife told him that if he went back to Texas it would be without her.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

St. Nick to Austin. The meetings have happened. It's all but a done deal. The fallout in tuscalooser should be EPIC. LSU winning another BCS NAT CHAMP & the gumps lose their beloved Saybear.


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> Schaeffer, it's almost comical to see someone who can't string a correctly written sentence together refer to the south in such a derogatory manner. You want to "talk" a little trash bring it on but at least don't make yourself such an easy target!


I, like most on the internet, peck a few sentences out, and hit the send button. I give little regard to spelling or grammar.without little regard as to spelling or grammar. 

But there is always somebody who makes an attack based upon grammar or some other minor issue in an apparent attempt to show their intellectual accumen.

Well, you don't "string a correctly written sentence together"----one strings words together to make a correctly written sentence. Doesn't really matter, but think its kinda funny and reminds me about the old adage about "glass houses".


----------



## bjoiner

If I ever correct someone's grammar or spelling, just kick me in the jewels.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick to Austin. The meetings have happened. It's all but a done deal. The fallout in tuscalooser should be EPIC. LSU winning another BCS NAT CHAMP & the gumps lose their beloved Saybear.


Great story. Unfortunately for you, this already played out in 2010, and I guess you know what happened. I am old enough to know you should never say never, but I don't see this happening.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick to Austin. The meetings have happened. It's all but a done deal. The fallout in tuscalooser should be EPIC. LSU winning another BCS NAT CHAMP & the gumps lose their beloved Saybear.


jacob,

an analogy to try and help.

for millions and millions of years the colorado river has carved the wonders of the grand canyon. this eon was a little rainy and canyon development was significant, that eon was a little dry and the river's impact on the canyon is less. the river always runs, it is always working its wonders on the canyon.

bama football is like the grand canyon. the most awe inspiring and beautiful feature within the landscape of college football. some years in the bottom of the canyon where the battle takes place you have a Paul Bryant or a saban. in these years the canyon's features are embelished. some years you have mike dubose, some years ncaa sanctions and you can barely see an impact. when saban leaves alabama(and he will leave alabama) there could be a little flow redirected to wash some brackish water out the bayou for a year or two. who knows?

saban has been huge. saban may continue to be huge at bama. but saban aint bigger than bama. he may leave, but the natural order of things is always eventually restored and the tide will just keep on rolling, with nick, without nick.

p.s. i bet when saban is at texas and bama kicks his butt in the "football tournament" he wont cry because he lost whoever his "colt mccoy" is that year!;-)


----------



## coachmo

Schaeffer, I pretty sure it's not "can't strings", but that's besides the point. You come on here and try to question the intelligence of an entire region and look like a jackass doing it. Bjoiner, I really don't care about the spelling or grammar I was making a point. Now if you want to really talk football...


----------



## road kill

Which one of you were reffing Saturday nite in AZ????????????:monkey:


----------



## duk4me

roseberry said:


> jacob,
> 
> an analogy to try and help.
> 
> for millions and millions of years the colorado river has carved the wonders of the grand canyon. this eon was a little rainy and canyon development was significant, that eon was a little dry and the river's impact on the canyon is less. the river always runs, it is always working its wonders on the canyon.
> 
> bama football is like the grand canyon. the most awe inspiring and beautiful feature within the landscape of college football. some years in the bottom of the canyon where the battle takes place you have a Paul Bryant or a saban. in these years the canyon's features are embelished. some years you have mike dubose, some years ncaa sanctions and you can barely see an impact. when saban leaves alabama(and he will leave alabama) there could be a little flow redirected to wash some brackish water out the bayou for a year or two. who knows?
> 
> saban has been huge. saban may continue to be huge at bama. but saban aint bigger than bama. he may leave, but the natural order of things is always eventually restored and the tide will just keep on rolling, with nick, without nick.
> 
> p.s. i bet when saban is at texas and bama kicks his butt in the "football tournament" he wont cry because he lost whoever his "colt mccoy" is that year!;-)


If Saban goes to Texas it won't be a Longhorn on his shirt.........It will be a star.


----------



## BonMallari

Les Miles to Texas...not a chance, he has no ties to the university at all

Nick Saban to Texas...sounds plausible, but it will all depend on who the AD is. Texas is all about image, its not about the money, Texas will always take the safe route, not neccessarily the best pick..They will go after someone who says all the right things and doesnt have a lot of skeletons in their closet..Texas also doesnt want to think they have to buy a coach to bring home championships..the egos on Guadalupe and Red River St are the biggest in the state

IMO they will go after someone like Chris Peterson from Boise St, or the coach from Stanford, whose name escapes me right now..whoever they decide on it will leave Texas fans scratching their head and saying WHO


----------



## rboudet

BonMallari said:


> Les Miles to Texas...not a chance, he has no ties to the university at all
> 
> Nick Saban to Texas...sounds plausible, but it will all depend on who the AD is. Texas is all about image, its not about the money, Texas will always take the safe route, not neccessarily the best pick..They will go after someone who says all the right things and doesnt have a lot of skeletons in their closet..Texas also doesnt want to think they have to buy a coach to bring home championships..the egos on Guadalupe and Red River St are the biggest in the state
> 
> IMO they will go after someone like Chris Peterson from Boise St, or the coach from Stanford, whose name escapes me right now..whoever they decide on it will leave Texas fans scratching their head and saying WHO


I few years ago I would agree with you. But, I think when they do pull trigger they will want success now not in a few years. They need someone with a national name to bring in the recruits from outside Texas now that A&M is making a name for itself. But they need to do something. Mack has out stayed his welcome.


----------



## BonMallari

rboudet said:


> I few years ago I would agree with you. But, I think when they do pull trigger they will want success now not in a few years. They need someone with a national name to bring in the recruits from outside Texas now that A&M is making a name for itself. But they need to do something. Mack has out stayed his welcome.


There is one other possibilty and that is to lure Chuckie aka Jon Gruden out of the booth


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Les Miles to Texas...not a chance, he has no ties to the university at all


And Mackovic's ties to Texas? And Saddle-Bags-Under-His-Eyes-Packed Mack's? 

Or Saban's ties to Alabama before he became "plausible" to Texas?

You may need to follow college football a little more closely to know how to follow the money.

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul

schaeffer said:


> As an aside, most of you seem to think Tennessee is pretty week and as a consequence, Oregon's victory doesn't mean much. You might be correct. I think most think Florida is a pretty good team. Only a few short weeks ago, Florida was one of the darlings of the SEC. It will be interesting to see if Florida is capable of administering the thrashing to Tennessee as given by Oregon.


Anyone who thinks that hasn't seen them play. It is painful to watch Florida. Tennessee is pretty weak by SEC standards--has been for years--but they are getting better. They did manage to improve upon the effort by the mighty Wahoos by a field goal. Neither are terrible teams. Oregon is pretty scary.


----------



## Scott R.

DoubleHaul said:


> mighty Wahoos


We better look mighty this weekend! We'll beat VPI at the end of the year. I just went on record.


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> And Mackovic's ties to Texas? And Saddle-Bags-Under-His-Eyes-Packed Mack's?
> 
> Or Saban's ties to Alabama before he became "plausible" to Texas?
> 
> You may need to follow college football a little more closely to know how to follow the money.
> 
> MG


Mackovic was the long time OC for the Dallas Cowboys,and got a good recommendation from his boss, UT alumnist Tom Landry..Mack Brown was an assistant coach at Oklahoma,and his brother was the coach at Rice

and I knew that Bryan Harsin was coming to UT at least a couple of weeks before the media did...probably because his mom told us so at the clinic in Boise, and asked us many questions about Austin

I am very familiar with following the money..I live in Las Vegas


----------



## RookieTrainer

duk4me said:


> If Saban goes to Texas it won't be a Longhorn on his shirt.........It will be a star.


Given what he has said about the pro game, I wouldn't bet vey much on this happening either.


----------



## duk4me

RookieTrainer said:


> Given what he has said about the pro game, I wouldn't bet vey much on this happening either.


LOL its not like he has ever lied before about pro ball. :razz:


----------



## roseberry

duk4me said:


> LOL its not like he has ever lied before about pro ball. :razz:


dang skippy on that tim. the grand canyon is just a hole in the ground, i am gonna cry like a little baby when saban kicks us to the curb!!!!!!;-)


----------



## duk4me

roseberry said:


> dang skippy on that tim. the grand canyon is just a hole in the ground, i am gonna cry like a little baby when saban kicks us to the curb!!!!!!;-)


Wouldn't he and Jerry be a hell of a show?


----------



## duk4me

Sometimes knowing when to leave as a coach is more important than knowing when to stay. What is the name of that former NFL coach failure that went back to a left coast college and was never gonna leave then left and moved to a north left coast NFL team and is doing pretty good. Memory goes as we get older......


----------



## roseberry

duk4me said:


> Wouldn't he and Jerry be a hell of a show?


as an act of control of his "process", saban would fire stephen and junior the first day.

the mississippi and texas game is being replayed on css now. this is my first time to see a longhorn network broadcast. i like the network quality. very well done.....though it appears the rebs will win again!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The Longhorn network had an audience share equivalent to a couple hundred people watching, if that many. The Houston Astros had a bigger audience of appx 950 people.
Poor horns.


----------



## Howard N

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roseberry*
> dang skippy on that tim. the grand canyon is just a hole in the ground, i am gonna cry like a little baby when saban kicks us to the curb!!!!!!:wink:
> 
> _Tim Bockmon said:
> 
> Wouldn't he and Jerry be a hell of a show?


Ain't room for two he-bulls in Dallas football.


----------



## BonMallari

duk4me said:


> Sometimes knowing when to leave as a coach is more important than knowing when to stay. What is the name of that former NFL coach failure that went back to a left coast college and was never gonna leave then left and moved to a north left coast NFL team and is doing pretty good. Memory goes as we get older......



Pete Carroll...former USC coach, current Seattle Seahawks coach


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> I am very familiar with following the money..I live in Las Vegas:wink::wink:


So you know what "Follow the money, and the money follows you into the SEC" means, then?



BonMallari said:


> Mackovic was the long time OC for the Dallas Cowboys,and got a good recommendation from his boss, UT alumnist Tom Landry..Mack Brown was an assistant coach at Oklahoma,and his brother was the coach at Rice


In today's times, those are about as tenuous as Mike Price's "Alabama connection" being the stripper who cooed "Roll Tide!" to which he replied "It's rolling, baby!..." - thus so, er, severing that connection that he was fired before he ever coached a game at 'Bama. Come to think of it, Price has a Tejas connection too - with the vaunted UTEP Miners. Maybe you could exploit it by sending him some Amy's Ice Cream to entice him come to Austin. If he likes sweet nothings for "connecting," he's got probably a sweet tooth connection too.

Betcha Jerry Jones is giving a lot more thought to Johnny Football at quarterback for the 'Boys who wear the star than to getting a coach who spurned the NFL back into the league.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...s-regent-talked-to-nick-sabans-agent/2839255/


----------



## RookieTrainer

And once again, in spite of all that Texas money, he is still coaching at Alabama. I'm sure they were not even close to the only ones to inquire. 

It is obvious that, like every other former coach, at some point he will no longer be here. Just like at some point Miles will no longer be at LSU.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...s-regent-talked-to-nick-sabans-agent/2839255/



Texas has prostituted itself out with attorney Joe Jamail, by accepting his donations and plastering his name all over DKR Stadium..between him Red McCombs, and Jim Bob Moffat, there isnt a move made on the 40 Acres that doesnt have their approval


----------



## TDB87

It's pretty clear this story broke out today, a few days after another embarrasing loss by UT, to put pressure on ole Mack to step aside. If it was for any other reason it would of broke 9 months ago when these "conversations" went on.
To me, I wouldn't understand why Saban would leave Bama for another college job. Even if it was for 2 million more a year. He has it made where he is at and has a dynasty going on like no other in recent CFB history and it could very well just be in the middle of it. Would he really better him self by going to Texas?Would he be able to win more than he already is? Being 62 yr old does he want to have to rebuild another top tier program? With Saban already being well compensated and having no financial issues to worry about and If UT could pay more money, would the extra 2 million or so a year overcome all the happiness and control he has at this point?


----------



## BonMallari

One other intangible in the UT situation is that since it is a state university, the salary of the head coach must be approved by the Board of Regents, along with an endorsement by the Governor of the State...and last time I checked he was an Aggie thru and thru



Just saw Melissa Stark on the NFL Network....was always wondering what happened to her


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think Gov Perry would endorse Kiffin.


----------



## TDB87

Saban on the Texas rumor this evening on his coaches show, Mentions other rumors of the past two years about NFL jobs, and says, "Quite frankly, I'm just too damn old to start all over some place else." lol 

Ya'll watching this NC St/ Clemson game. Think Clemson pulls a typical clemson and drops this game? NC state up 7-6 early in 2nd. Lot of game left for anything to happen


----------



## Scott R.

TDB87 said:


> Saban on the Texas rumor this evening on his coaches show, Mentions other rumors of the past two years about NFL jobs, and says, "Quite frankly, I'm just too damn old to start all over some place else." lol
> 
> Ya'll watching this NC St/ Clemson game. Think Clemson pulls a typical clemson and drops this game? NC state up 7-6 early in 2nd. Lot of game left for anything to happen


I think Clemson will pull it out. They're not quite playing like they did against UGA but then again I don't think the upper 1/3rd of the ACC is like the ACC of the past few years. Bottom line NCST is a decent team and is tough at home.


----------



## BonMallari

I see where Arian Foster admitted today that he received money on the side while at Tennessee...must be what, "Follow the money to the SEC is all about"


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Did you hear that AJM broke up with his model girlfriend? Anyone have a picture of her?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## mngundog

Georgia sure looks impressive.


----------



## JoeOverby

mngundog said:


> Georgia sure looks impressive.


What game are you watching??? Once again UGA is back to its usual half-assed self. If they are having this much trouble stopping the _STELLAR_ offense of N Texas than what in the world are they gonna do with LSU?? LOSE...thats what. I'm a huge UGA fan but we will NEVER be anything other than mediocre under Richt and Bobo...the only thing we can hope is that Richt and Bobo like some good ole fashioned Texas BBQ...


----------



## BlaineT

I think he was being sarcastic with the "impressive" comment.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Fl doesn't look very good.


----------



## BlaineT

Wayne Nutt said:


> Fl doesn't look very good.


Florida has one the best defenses in the country. But also one of the worse offenses.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1776545-five-most-explosive-players-in-college-football

/Paul


----------



## mngundog

BlaineT said:


> I think he was being sarcastic with the "impressive" comment.


Yes, I forgot the sarcasm icon.


----------



## BonMallari

BlaineT said:


> Florida has one the best defenses in the country. But also one of the worse offenses.


IMO Jeff Driskell peaked last year and hasnt played that well since all the hype, Florida has way too many athletic guys with blazing speed to be kept quiet..OC Brent Pease calls a good game


----------



## BlaineT

BonMallari said:


> ..OC Brent Pease calls a good game


i sure wish i could agree with that. 
from my viewpoint im not seeing good use of the speed UF has.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

UF has THE BEST D in Americana. Period. 

Georgia fell victim to The Look Ahead game. Big deal. They won going away. 

A little over an hour the sun will set in The Western Sky & it will be once again be Sat night in DV. Chance of rain, NEVER!!!!

Tailgating & waiting on the game, regards.


----------



## JoeOverby

Well Blaine....you won't have to worry bout Driskell any more...report is a broken leg in the 1st quarter has him out for the rest of the season....


----------



## coachmo

Les Miles may do the worst job of coaching with a lead than any coach in the history of college football!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU/Georgia next week. 

Instant Classic.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Sumlin is a good sport. He pulled
JF after one series in second half. He was playing kids that weren't even on the depth chart.

Man the refs were flag happy. 29 accepted penalties. More were
Called. Took two hours for the first half.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jeremy Hill or Todd Gurley? Who is the best RB in the country?


----------



## Jonathan McClendon

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Jeremy Hill or Todd Gurley? Who is the best RB in the country?


Man you have some serious bias. Are you just joking?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

What bias do I have????


----------



## BlaineT

JoeOverby said:


> Well Blaine....you won't have to worry bout Driskell any more...report is a broken leg in the 1st quarter has him out for the rest of the season....


i hate it for the kid but i think Tyler Murphy may be able to do more with Brent Pease's offense, luckily he has gotten a lot of snacks at practice the last couple weeks and knows the offense pretty well. We will know at LSU in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jonathan McClendon

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What bias do I have????


CAREER STATS	RUSHING	RECEIVING
SEASON	ATT	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD	REC	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD
2013	63	377	6.0	75	4	4	29	7.3	15	1
2012	222	1385	6.2	55	17	16	117	7.3	23	0

I'll let you look up your guy. They are both Sophomores. Hill is certainly better at punching somebody from behind


----------



## KNorman

BlaineT said:


> i hate it for the kid but i think Tyler Murphy may be able to do more with Brent Pease's offense, luckily he has gotten a lot of snacks at practice the last couple weeks and knows the offense pretty well. We will know at LSU in a couple weeks.


Good to know he has a steady supply of Animal Crackers and milk. Lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jonathan McClendon said:


> CAREER STATS	RUSHING	RECEIVING
> SEASON	ATT	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD	REC	YDS	AVG	LNG	TD
> 2013	63	377	6.0	75	4	4	29	7.3	15	1
> 2012	222	1385	6.2	55	17	16	117	7.3	23	0
> 
> I'll let you look up your guy. They are both Sophomores. Hill is certainly better at punching somebody from behind


Have you watched both players??


----------



## Dave Plesko

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What bias do I have????


If this was a serious question, it may be the funniest thing I've ever read on the internet.

Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## BlaineT

KNorman said:


> Good to know he has a steady supply of Animal Crackers and milk. Lol


dont forget the corn dogs....


----------



## KNorman

Dave Plesko said:


> If this was a serious question, it may be the funniest thing I've ever read on the internet.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!!


No doubt....lol


----------



## KNorman

BlaineT said:


> dont forget the corn dogs....


That's a really lame attempt at a slap back. 

Good grief...

lol....I love football smack


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Jeremy Hill or Todd Gurley? Who is the best RB in the country?


Johnathan Gray....University of TEXAS....Malcolm Brown a very close second


----------



## TroyFeeken

Had a blast at the ESPN Game Day and tailgating yesterday here in Fargo! Followed up by an all out tromping by the Bison!


----------



## jerod

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Jeremy Hill or Todd Gurley? Who is the best RB in the country?


. I think that Duke Johnson from Miami deserves a look as one of the best RB in country.


----------



## Jonathan McClendon

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Have you watched both players??


Yes I have


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ga is favored over LSU?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I would guess LSU will be 3 point road dogs.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I would guess LSU will be 3 point road dogs.


lsu will win. itwill be a fun game to watch.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It will be highly entertaining. I'm not sure LSU will go on the road this early & win in Athens.


----------



## crackerd

Just gotta count on Richt to "come through" for you Whos as he (and Murray) always do come big game time.

MG


----------



## TDB87

LSU/GA will definately be a good one. I haven't made up my mind yet but i think lsu will pull it out. It's just hard to have faith in GA for big time games. 

After watching Alabama play saturday, it was apparant that a lack of motivation was present,but my goodness was it awful to watch, no 3rd down conversion until the 4thQ. On several occasions we had loss of yd on handoffs due to the back running to the wrong side of qb. Under 100yrds of rushing. Sheww it was ugly. I havn't seen bama not wanna be in a game so bad since the Sugar bowl vs Utah st yrs ago. They better get things together quick. I have a feeling no one is gonna have to get Ole miss up for Saturdays game.
On the flip side we did have some big time players sitting out and did play alot of second and third team player through out the game.


----------



## rboudet

You are playing your ex OC, at home, and Nick Saban is the coach, and they couldn't get motivated? I think there may be other issues in Tuscalousa (missed spelled for the benifit of Rookie Trainer dude). D just doesnt look as fast as years before and the O line needs to get it together. 

I hope we are both undefeated going into the game in Tuscalousa but I think one or both could have a loss going into that game.


----------



## rboudet

Never mind just glanced at Ala. schedule and if they get by Ole Miss which I am sure they will. The rest is a cupcake schedule. Yea and good luck against those powerhouse SEC East team you guys play.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

*If* LSU has a loss going to tuscaloser, it'll be @ the hands of Georgia. LSU OWNS STATE. The UF game just lost all appeal this past weekend. We play Ole Miss better @ Vaught Hemingway. It's really up to this weekend. Now upsets can happen & they could fall victim to a trap game here or there against one of the teams previously mentioned, but I don't think so as of today.


----------



## crackerd

rboudet said:


> You are playing your ex OC, at home, and Nick Saban is the coach, and they couldn't get motivated? I think there may be other issues in Tuscalousa (missed spelled for the benifit of Rookie Trainer dude). D just doesnt look as fast as years before and the O line needs to get it together.


So the motivation would have been to outscore, say, the U, ToSU and Free Shoes U and get up into the 60s or 70s for the sake of running it up on a cupcake? Otherwise, even in "playing your ex-OC at home," what would there be to get the No. 1 team fired up about _*Colorado State*_?

Got got no crimson-colored glasses on, either, when it comes to 'Bama's ease of schedule, there are more cupcakes on the 'Bama baking rack, but I'm also pretty happy for McElwain, the ex-OC, having his team hang in there against Alabama - because it really reflected a "little Alabama," which McElwain's explicitly trying to build, going toe-to-toe with the real thing. 

Also, Saban only played about 46 defensive backs - for the experience - so I don't think he was terribly demoralized about the outcome, either. _*Every*_ outcome has something positive in it for Saban, so long as you use it to *keep playing *and getting better all the way to the end. Think he's managed to do that pretty doggone well the last six years - especially three of the last four - and soon to be four of the five, unless you know more about those "other issues" in Tusca-*not-used-to-losing* (misspelled for emphasis) that might derail a three-peat.

MG


----------



## rboudet

Once again I can never follow your post. He's playing all those DB trying to find something that works not to get them playing time. Keep on believing. 66 rushing yards against CO State! That could be one issue. Don't ya think? 

Again Im not saying throw in the towel they are done. It's still Ala. with a very good team that "could" do it again. But if you don't see problems in SEC play with that OL, you need to take the crimson glasses off. And yes there is NO reason it should have took them until late in the 4th to put the game away. I bet St. Saban would dissagree with you about them not having any motivation to play that game.


----------



## crackerd

Follow this: In Saban we trust. Anything else, I don't fret over, question, or try to find "motivation" for.

But. "Problems in SEC play" when 'Bama's got basically a one-game SEC schedule left (which would, basically, be against You Whos)?

Well, maybe a one-and-a-half game SEC schedule, but let's see how a rested and revived Ole Miss fares against them this week before declaring the LSU showdown dead ahead. Could be a good test, but whether 'Bama wins by one point or 41 won't matter, so long as they keep winning...and getting better. History would give you good odds on both under Saban. 

MG


----------



## Franco

LSU does have one thing this season that it hasn't had in a few seasons, it's called the "forward pass". Add a quality RB and D and watch out! ;-) If we beat the Dawgs this weekend, I think they will run da table! Lovin' it as my two teams(NCAA & NFL) are undefeated so far!


----------



## BonMallari

the Book of Manning on ESPN...a must watch for ALL football fans...what a family


----------



## Howard N

BonMallari said:


> the Book of Manning on ESPN...a must watch for ALL football fans...what a family


Are they going to come up with a book of Mathews or Geathers? 

More than one prominent NFL family regards,


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> the Book of Manning on ESPN...a must watch for ALL football fans...what a family


I thought it was awesome TV! Loved all the old footage of Archie playing for Ole Miss. Especially, when he played with a cast on his broken left arm. I remember that Ole Miss vs Bama game like it was yesterday. There was no doubt in my mind that the Saints would draft him if they had the opportunity. He later lamented that he wanted to play for Landry or Shula. At one point, John Mecom made him the highest paid player in the NFL at $365,000. a year! What was missing was the fact that he was NFL League Co-MVP in 1979.In the draft, Plunkett went 1st to the Boston Patriots, Archie went second, anyone remember who went 3rd in that draft? Hint; it was another QB that had a solid career with the Oilers.


----------



## HuntinDawg

Howard N said:


> Are they going to come up with a book of Mathews or Geathers?
> 
> More than one prominent NFL family regards,


I'm not a Manning guy. I grew up rooting for my terrible Falcons to beat Archie's terrible Saints, but everyone respected and admired how that guy played. I never cared much for Peyton although I'm pulling for him more now toward the end of his career. Eli seems like a good guy.

Having said that, I don't think there is a family of players that can compare to the Mannings. We've had a couple of the Geathers at my alma mater UGA and Jumpy was with the Falcons briefly so I'm familiar with their success and the Mathews family is pretty remarkable too, but the Manning stuff is mind boggling in it's improbability:

Archie (Dad): 2nd overall pick in the draft, 15 year starter, Pro Bowl QB
Peyton (Son): 1st overall pick in the draft, Super Bowl champion QB, Super Bowl MVP, Hall of Fame shoe in
Eli (Son): 1st overall pick in the draft, 2 time Super Bowl champion QB, Super Bowl MVP

Add to that that Archie seems like a genuinely great guy who didn't try to mold his sons into QB's (like Marinovich) and didn't meddle with their coaches and tries to stay in the background and he is still married to his college sweetheart (a rarity in society but even more in pro sports) and it really is amazing. The statistical improbability of all of that is just staggering...between Archie and his 2 sons who were healthy enough for the draft there was only 1 player ever selected before any of them. Let that sink in for a minute. What are the odds of having your son be the Super Bowl MVP QB? What are the odds of 2 of your sons (the only 2 in the NFL) being Super Bowl MVP QB's? Incalculable IMO.

I never saw Archie play college ball. My earliest memories were of him as a Saint. Watching those Ole Miss clips, he reminded me of Johnny Manziel with all of the insane (normally inadvisable) scrambling, reversing field, giving ground and then completing passes. He was a hell of a QB, but Aint's were terrible.


----------



## Franco

Don't forget that Peyton and Archie have both been NFL League MVP's with Peyton winning it 4 times and well on his way to a 5th! Archie is a Sugar Bowl MVP and Eli a Cotton Bowl MVP. Peyton would have won the Heisman had the Vols beaten Florida his Senior year. I remember Jumpy Geathers, he was drafted by Bum Phillips when he coached the Saints. Then, he was shipped off to the Redskins after a couple of seasons.


----------



## HuntinDawg

Franco said:


> I remember Jumpy Geathers, he was drafted by Bum Phillips when he coached the Saints. Then, he was shipped off to the Redskins after a couple of seasons.


Just going from memory, Jumpy and his brother Robert both played in the NFL with Jumpy having the better career by far. Jumpy's "forklift" move was something to see. Robert's sons Robert Jr. (UGA/Bengals), and Clifton (SC/can't remember NFL team), Kwame (UGA/can't remember which pro team - rookie) have all gone to the NFL. Robert Jr. in particular (of the 2nd generation) has had a long NFL career. I remember when he left UGA early I thought he was making a mistake. He only really started coming on strong at the end of his junior season and I thought he needed to stay for his senior season. He probably would have been drafted higher if he did, but he has had a very nice career. That is a bunch of Geathers' in the NFL but the degree of success the Mannings have achieved eclipses it easily IMO. Kwame Geathers had a really disappointing junior year (too heavy, out of shape, seemed to be coasting toward the NFL) at UGA but hopefully he'll have a nice NFL career. All of the younger Geathers boys have bolted early for the NFL. It was probably a mistake for Clifton, I'm not sure he is still in the NFL.


----------



## DoubleHaul

BonMallari said:


> the Book of Manning on ESPN...a must watch for ALL football fans...what a family


I watched. I thought it was hilarious that they showed Peyton crying all the time as a little kid. I am sure he hated that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Where are the Georgia fans & what do y'all have to say about the game tomm??


----------



## HuntinDawg

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Where are the Georgia fans & what do y'all have to say about the game tomm??


I don't exactly have the warm fuzzies about this one tomorrow. The only LSU game I have watched this season was the game against Auburn and I wasn't able to stay awake for the whole thing. The thing that concerns me the most is giving LSU cheap points. In almost every game we've lost in the last few seasons we've given our opponent cheap points (pick 6, fumble for TD, fumble deep in our own territory, blocked punt for TD, etc.). The SC game wouldn't have been so close if we didn't have a bad snap on a punt (deep in our territory) and a bad snap on a field goal attempt.

Murray is very streaky. If he comes out cold like he did vs Clemson, throwing the ball into the ground and throwing behind receivers it will be a tough day. He completed a lot of those vs. Clemson but there were no yards after the catch because receivers were having to fall down to catch the ball. If he comes out hot, it could be a very good day. LSU hasn't seen a back like Gurley this season and UGA hasn't seen a back like Hill (who would have been kicked off the team at Georgia) this season either. Given our propensity to give up a lot of rushing yards this is a major concern with Hill and Copeland. I think we may be better up the gut this season than last. We'll find out on Saturday for sure. On a positive note, Georgia struggles against running QB's and has not had many sacks this season but Mett isn't that kind of QB and IF (big IF) we can put some heat on him he may look more like the 2012 Mett instead of the 2013 Mett. Obviously he looks much improved under the new OC/QB guru. Will emotions get the best of Mett coming back to Athens? I don't know, but I'm not counting on it. I think his easy going personality may help keep him from getting wound up too tight for this one. I don't know what our young secondary can do with your top 2 receivers so I hope we can force you into 3rd & longs by stopping the run and then get pressure on Mett. Our OL has looked good at times this season and pretty poor at others. We've got to get some consistent play from them.

None of this is earth shattering info I know. It is still SEC football, the team that can run the ball and stop the run (i.e. control the LOS) and doesn't turn it over is going to win. Boring but true. By game time I will probably have myself convinced we will find a way to win but right now I don't feel so good about it. I really believed we would beat Clemson and we should have but we didn't. As good as Murray has been you just never know when he is going to throw a pick 6 or put it on the ground. Batted balls are always a concern too with his lack of height and those can turn into big turnovers as well.


----------



## john fallon

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Where are the Georgia fans & what do y'all have to say about the game tomm??


They have beaten the spread against the Bulldogs two years in a row... Vagas is giving them 3 points, would you take them even up?;-)

john


----------



## HuntinDawg

john fallon said:


> They have beaten the spread against the Bulldogs two years in a row... Vagas is giving them 3 points, would you take them even up?;-)
> 
> john


This isn't Mississippi State. They haven't even played Georgia two years in a row. The last time they played us was in the SECC Game in 2011. The last time before that was 2008 or 2009 when the referee screwed us on the bullshit "celebration" penalty against AJ Green when he did absolutely nothing except catch a touchdown pass. LSU has beaten us the last 2 games for sure, but that was over the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Steve Thornton

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Where are the Georgia fans & what do y'all have to say about the game tomm??


I am a believer..that we are due to win a big one. The ball will have to bounce our way some, but hopeful none the less.


----------



## john fallon

HuntinDawg said:


> This isn't Mississippi State. They haven't even played Georgia two years in a row. The last time they played us was in the SECC Game in 2011. The last time before that was 2008 or 2009 when the referee screwed us on the bullshit "celebration" penalty against AJ Green when he did absolutely nothing except catch a touchdown pass. * LSU has beaten us the last 2 games for sure*, but that was over the last 4 or 5 years.


Two years in a row, the last two years that they played... a distinction with much of a difference ? You are right though it was '11 for the SEC and '09. 

The fact remains that they were favored both years and lost outright.

Not to be dissuaed, Vagas has made Georgia the favorite again. My question to Jacob was, in light of the history, would he take LSU to win outright ?

john


----------



## HuntinDawg

john fallon said:


> Two years in a row, the last two years that they played... a distinction with much of a difference ? You are right though it was '11 for the SEC and '09.
> 
> The fact remains that they were favored both years and lost outright.
> 
> Not to be dissuaed, Vagas has made Georgia the favorite again. My question to Jacob was, in light of the history, would he take LSU to win outright ?
> 
> john


John, I'm not trying to be argumentative, but your facts are wrong.

In the 2011 SEC Championship Game LSU was 12-0 and Georgia was 10-2 and LSU was favored by 12.5 points. Georgia dominated the first half but squandered too many opportunities to get points and build a lead. LSU dominated the second half and kicked our tails. I don't remember who was favored in 2009. It was settled by less than a touchdown on a late touchdown aided by a bullshit nonexistant celebration penalty on AJ Green who absolutely never showboats. I do think it is relevant that these were not very recent games. In the first of the 2 games you cited, virtually none of the players involved for either team would still be on the roster...only those who were redshirting or who have since redshirted could still be on either squad, so yeah, I think it is a distinction WITH a difference.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

HuntinDawg said:


> I don't exactly have the warm fuzzies about this one tomorrow. The only LSU game I have watched this season was the game against Auburn and I wasn't able to stay awake for the whole thing. The thing that concerns me the most is giving LSU cheap points. In almost every game we've lost in the last few seasons we've given our opponent cheap points (pick 6, fumble for TD, fumble deep in our own territory, blocked punt for TD, etc.). The SC game wouldn't have been so close if we didn't have a bad snap on a punt (deep in our territory) and a bad snap on a field goal attempt.
> 
> Murray is very streaky. If he comes out cold like he did vs Clemson, throwing the ball into the ground and throwing behind receivers it will be a tough day. He completed a lot of those vs. Clemson but there were no yards after the catch because receivers were having to fall down to catch the ball. If he comes out hot, it could be a very good day. LSU hasn't seen a back like Gurley this season and UGA hasn't seen a back like Hill (who would have been kicked off the team at Georgia) this season either. Given our propensity to give up a lot of rushing yards this is a major concern with Hill and Copeland. I think we may be better up the gut this season than last. We'll find out on Saturday for sure. On a positive note, Georgia struggles against running QB's and has not had many sacks this season but Mett isn't that kind of QB and IF (big IF) we can put some heat on him he may look more like the 2012 Mett instead of the 2013 Mett. Obviously he looks much improved under the new OC/QB guru. Will emotions get the best of Mett coming back to Athens? I don't know, but I'm not counting on it. I think his easy going personality may help keep him from getting wound up too tight for this one. I don't know what our young secondary can do with your top 2 receivers so I hope we can force you into 3rd & longs by stopping the run and then get pressure on Mett. Our OL has looked good at times this season and pretty poor at others. We've got to get some consistent play from them.
> 
> None of this is earth shattering info I know. It is still SEC football, the team that can run the ball and stop the run (i.e. control the LOS) and doesn't turn it over is going to win. Boring but true. By game time I will probably have myself convinced we will find a way to win but right now I don't feel so good about it. I really believed we would beat Clemson and we should have but we didn't. As good as Murray has been you just never know when he is going to throw a pick 6 or put it on the ground. Batted balls are always a concern too with his lack of height and those can turn into big turnovers as well.


I hear ya. I believe LSU can go into Sanford Stadium & come out with a win. As good as the 2 star RBs are (Yes, Jeremy Hill would still be playing @ Georgia.), I maintain the game goes through Mett. Georgia is giving up on average, 245.3 yards a game through the air. I think Mett has to go over 320 for LSU to win. 

I expect a 38-34 type of game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

john fallon said:


> They have beaten the spread against the Bulldogs two years in a row... Vagas is giving them 3 points, would you take them even up?;-)
> 
> john


Actually LSU is 3-4.5 point road dogs. I bet a guy @ work today straight up. It was not a big wager @ all. Do I think LSU can win, yes. Will they, I hope so. *Tough* game.


----------



## Scott R.

DoubleHaul said:


> I watched. I thought it was hilarious that they showed Peyton crying all the time as a little kid. I am sure he hated that.


Notice the UVA sweatshirt he had on during the high school interview they showed?


----------



## roseberry

lsu wins as road dog over dawgs by seven.
bama wins and does not cover....by three. bama's critics are not quieted......yet! the rebs freshman class show the country "class" at 3:30 est.

mett looks like john elway at stanford today.
murray looks like dan marino.
but mett wins! geaux tigers, go dawgs!


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> lsu wins as road dog over dawgs by seven.
> bama wins and does not cover....by three. bama's critics are not quieted......yet! the rebs freshman class show the country "class" at 3:30 est.
> 
> mett looks like john elway at stanford today.
> murray looks like dan marino.
> but mett wins! geaux tigers, go dawgs!


That all sounds pretty good John...

Tell me how my underperforming SC Gamecocks will fare at a pretty tough U of Central FL??


----------



## roseberry

huntinman said:


> That all sounds pretty good John...
> 
> Tell me how my underperforming SC Gamecocks will fare at a pretty tough U of Central FL??


cocks crow!!!! win by 17!!!!!


----------



## huntinman

I'll take it might Swami!!


----------



## roseberry

bill,
it should have been 17! the fumble 2nd and goal with 2.5 min left was a 14 point swing. glad your guys won.

lsu and georgia looks like a good one mid way through 2nd qtr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breck

1:40 to go, LSU might drop out of top 10 if they hose this drive. 
0 time outs, Ooh got sacked, 2nd n 17, 1st dn, got nowhere, 4th n10.........
pass....... nuttin, wow!
Maybe no national chance for Tigers either.
Bitten at the Dog Pound..


----------



## Steve Thornton

How about them DAWGS!!!!,!


----------



## kcrumpy9

Boy did LSU get hosed there at the end on those no calls


----------



## mjiorle

Refs were consistent with no-calls the whole game.


----------



## KNorman

Congrats to the Dawgs. 
That was a great game.


----------



## BlaineT

mjiorle said:


> Refs were consistent with no-calls the whole game.


Yep that was a well called game. I liked that they let the D backs play. And they were very consistent.


----------



## john fallon

Over 80 points scored...Neither team showed me much in the way of defence.

john


----------



## Franco

john fallon said:


> Over 80 points scored...Neither team showed me much in the way of defence.
> 
> john


True. Score 41 points a team should have the win. Both D are very young, lots of Freshmen playing. The Dawgs did what they had to do, score a lot of points!


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> bill,
> it should have been 17! the fumble 2nd and goal with 2.5 min left was a 14 point swing. glad your guys won.
> 
> lsu and georgia looks like a good one mid way through 2nd qtr!!!!!!!!


They seem to be making a habit of playing down to the competition... With the exception of the GA who just whipped them. 

I will say the refs made a dumb call on the SC def. back when they called him for hitting a defenseless receiver with his head. The replays showed shoulder to shoulder hit... Yet it still cost the defense 15 yards... Makes no sense that they can't pick up the flags... Which they did later when the UCF boys did essentially the same thing... The hand wringers are going to ruin football... Both pro and college.


----------



## roseberry

mettenberger and murray played great! the muggings they allowed the defensive backs to get away with on both sides were silly, even if the calls were consistent. pass interference is pass interference. a great game!


----------



## duk4me

roseberry said:


> mettenberger and murray played great! the muggings they allowed the defensive backs to get away with on both sides were silly, even if the calls were consistent. pass interference is pass interference. a great game!


OK I did not watch the game but saw the score. 80 pts and they let the defense get away with muggings? Dang those must have been some great offenses.


----------



## metalone67

duk4me said:


> OK I did not watch the game but saw the score. 80 pts and they let the defense get away with muggings? Dang those must have been some great offenses.


Or maybe they're piss poor defenses. 
Oh and by the way OSU beat one of the best running teams in the country.
All you SEC guys better start preparing for them. 
Urban Meyer 17-0 with them.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I was a nervous wreck last nite but the Aggies won. The second half was certainly different. Almost all running game. Be interested to see why. Rain, lack of defense?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

The Georgia - LSU game was a GREAT game. What made it good was the EXECUTION of both offences. Congratulations to both teams.... On paper every play is supposed to work. Georgia just got a few more to work for them. Another thing the Zebra's let them play football......not tag. Glad I recorded it as I will watch it again.


----------



## mjiorle

Lane Kiffin "you're fired!!!!" Was told on the plane ride home after losing to AZ st. 62-41. Karma is a b!+€h.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

To tex exs Kiffin is available


----------



## BonMallari

kudos to AD Pat Haden in doing the right thing and ending the "Lane Kiffin experience"...Haden realizes that the USC brand is still very viable, despite the damage that the Pete Carroll regime left amid the Reggie Bush fiasco..Haden also realizes that he needs to find a coach who can resurrect that program before Texas grabs them as their head coach


----------



## roseberry

tim and metal,
the defenses at georgia and lsu are down from last year, as it is doubtful 25% of the first round of the *next* nfl draft will come from thse two defenses as it did last year. that said, i imagine the top two nfl type drop back passers in this year's draft did play in that game, in addition to three first round recievers and a sluice of nfl running backs.(i hope gurley is ok) the offenses are UP at georgia and lsu. these two quarterbacks are sensational and woulda hung 100 on wisconsin;-).

note: lsu did look gashable in defending the run in the first half.

wayne,
that was another great aggie razorback game. an old swc classic!

bon,
not withstanding my feelings about lane kiffin, usc is playing with both hands tied behind its back. i am amazed how well penn state seems to do with these oppressions./sanctions.


----------



## mjiorle

Penn State has a pretty solid head coach. USC did not. They may look to steal Sark away from Washington at the end of the season according to some.


----------



## Steve Thornton

metalone67 said:


> Or maybe they're piss poor defenses.
> Oh and by the way OSU beat one of the best running teams in the country.
> All you SEC guys better start preparing for them.
> Urban Meyer 17-0 with them.


We heard the same thing last year about the Irish. Whether it be the Tide, Bayou Bengals, Aggies, or Dawgs, the Buckeyes would have their hands full! How many ranked teams have the Buckeyes played this year? Georgia has played 3 top 10 teams, won 2 and lost by 3 points on the road to Clemson.


----------



## BonMallari

mjiorle said:


> Penn State has a pretty solid head coach. USC did not. They may look to steal Sark away from Washington at the end of the season according to some.


Haden cant wait that long, he will have a coach before Thanksgiving,he still has recruits and needs to shore things up before the UCLA game, They will go after a name coach with former NFL ties because that is something that USC has always done is put players into the pros

My guess is Jack Del Rio from the Broncos


----------



## Marvin S

mjiorle said:


> They may look to steal Sark away from Washington at the end of the season according to some.


Sark has the opportunity the next 2 weeks @ Stanford & the Ducks here to show his wares. Past teams, while somewhat improved, have not been been that impressive. Until Barbara Hedges the Huskies dominated this part of the country. 

The back from AZ, Carey, had a very good game in a losing cause against the Huskies. Looked like one of those SEC backs the homers on this thread like to tout .



BonMallari said:


> My guess is Jack Del Rio from the Broncos


You could be right - the Bronco's defense is impressive!!


----------



## mjiorle

Haden may have someone in mind already, just repeating that Sark's name came up, along with Delrio. Chuckie has NFL ties!


----------



## BlaineT

mjiorle said:


> Chuckie has NFL ties!


his name seems to always come up with a top program vacancy but SC is one team i could see him considering. 

He seemingly would be a great fit at SC and would probably put them back up to prominence. 

im a Gator fan but loved watching the Pete Carroll SC teams and i think Chuckie would bring back that same type of swagger those trojan teams had.


----------



## roseberry

mjiorle said:


> Penn State has a pretty solid head coach. USC did not. They may look to steal Sark away from Washington at the end of the season according to some.


you can have a bryant, paterno, bowden, jimmy johnson, nick saban, les miles all rolled into one. if you don't get 85 scholarship players you don't compete. penn state wont compete at a high level. i am just impressed penn state beats anyone!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Reports are USC reps are sniffing around Sumlin. I hope he tells them to go pound sand.


----------



## RookieTrainer

metalone67 said:


> Or maybe they're piss poor defenses.
> Oh and by the way OSU beat one of the best running teams in the country.
> All you SEC guys better start preparing for them.
> Urban Meyer 17-0 with them.


Maybe, but remember that we all know what to expect from Urban.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU/Georgia was The Instant Classic I said it would be. "Are you not entertained??!!", applies for sure. If there's a pro style QB that goes higher than the 2 QBs who played in that game, I have yet to see one who deserves it. Mett was smooth as silk & I maintain *if* the TE hits the blitzing LB straight up instead of trying to go low on that 4th down, it's a completion to OBJ & LSU is in FG position. No doubt he throws a game winning TD. As is, *great* play to have pressure under his feet where he couldn't step into the pass @ all. Looking forward to that game in Atlanta with the same 2 teams playing. 

Holy Buckeye!! Way to protect the house. 

The gumps played their best game of the year. The game was closer than the score showed, but still wasn't close. 

Stanford is real. I maintain they win The PAC 12 with 1 loss. Oregon loses to them in Palo Alto. 

Bark for Sark!! He has Udub playing well. 

Down goes Okie Lite!! 

OU is getting better with ole Blake Bell as the QB.


----------



## Jonathan McClendon

"The game was closer than the score showed, but still wasn't close." 

Your knowledge of football and the english language are unparalleled amongst us simple folk. Bama had um totally shut down (Rebels only managed 46 yds rushing), who knows what you are talking about...??? You on the other hand....... lost.


----------



## crackerd

Jonathan McClendon said:


> "The game was closer than the score showed, but still wasn't close."
> 
> Your knowledge of football and the english language are unparalleled amongst us simple folk. Bama had um totally shut down (Rebels only managed 46 yds rushing), who knows what you are talking about...??? You on the other hand....... lost.


Actually, Jacob's Monday morning quarterbacking ain't bad insofar as 'Bama v. the "Rebel Black Bears or Whatever Mammal Has Replaced Colonel Rebel This Week." The game was 9-0 at halftime and Ole Miss had misfired on a near-red zone fourth down (one of three). So it was a two-score game at halftime, and still technically a two-score game (16-0) after the second play of the third quarter, Yeldon's 68-yard TD run.

But I don't want to give Jacob too much credit - not until Nov. 9, when he can prove himself as always the ace prognosticator by picking 'Bama to lose because (pick three or four): Saban can't make halftime adjustments against LSU; 'Bama ain't got half the wide receivers as the 'Whos; the La. players on 'Bama's roster will dog it against their one-time state school; Le Smiles likes Bermuda grass better than zoysia, and it's always in stock at the Tuscaloosa Agway; Huey P. Long foretold it in a three-way dream sequence he, Jacob and BP conducted from one of Phil Robertson's La-Z-Boys.

Otherwise, he's assessing himself proud.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jonathan McClendon said:


> "The game was closer than the score showed, but still wasn't close."
> 
> Your knowledge of football and the english language are unparalleled amongst us simple folk. Bama had um totally shut down (Rebels only managed 46 yds rushing), who knows what you are talking about...??? You on the other hand....... lost.


Sigh. You didn't watch the game I take it. They should have kicked a few FGs.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Who freakin cares about Bama and LSU or Georgia and all those other hillbilly schools down in the SEC. OU should be and always will be #1!!!!!!

ROLL SOONERS



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sigh. You didn't watch the game I take it. They should have kicked a few FGs.


----------



## roseberry

Wade said:


> *Who freakin cares *about Bama and LSU or Georgia and all those other *hillbilly schools down in the SEC*. OU should be and always will be #1!!!!!!
> 
> ROLL SOONERS


there is no need to brandish these terms of endearment towards us native appalachians. we already know the hills is where it's at man! besides the captain in your signature line wouldn't tolerate such name calling.;-)


----------



## BonMallari

Wade said:


> Who freakin cares about Bama and LSU or Georgia and all those other hillbilly schools down in the SEC. OU should be and always will be #1!!!!!!
> 
> ROLL SOONERS


a SOONER fan calling other schools a hillbilly...Oh the irony


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wade said:


> Who freakin cares about Bama and LSU or Georgia and all those other hillbilly schools down in the SEC. OU should be and always will be #1!!!!!!
> 
> ROLL SOONERS


LOL. How ya doing, Mr. Wade?


----------



## Wade Thurman

Did you get the tongue in cheek? LOL!!! I love my OU Sooners but truth be told the SEC is far and away the king of college football.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. How ya doing, Mr. Wade?


----------



## crackerd

Wade said:


> ...love my OU Sooners but truth be told the SEC is far and away the king of college football.


Some of us wish the kingdom had "annexed" the Sooners with expansion. OU would've been a great addition to the SEC and competitive straight away. Good job pummeling the Sliding Iwish in South Bend.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wade said:


> Did you get the tongue in cheek? LOL!!! I love my OU Sooners but truth be told the SEC is far and away the king of college football.


LOL. Yes sir I did. Well that's true (About The SEC.), however, I still wanted y'all over MIZZOU. It would have been awesome. Oh well. Maybe when The SEC expands to 16.


----------



## Franco

This guy just keeps getting better with age!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I wouldn't say that. He hasn't looked good until last night. Mett has been more accurate than him.


----------



## Franco

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I wouldn't say that. He hasn't looked good until last night. Mett has been more accurate than him.


Have you been watching? 31 - 7 last week, he just tied his record of nine consecutive 300 yard passing games. He didn't have to put up big numbers against a bumbling Falcons team. On a side note; listening to Mike Smith live call in on NFL Radio and he is running out of excuses. At some point, your players have to play and injuries are no excuse when a team had their starting QB. Just look at what the Pats are doing after they lost so many starters.


----------



## huntinman

Franco said:


> Have you been watching? 31 - 7 last week, he just tied his record of nine consecutive 300 yard passing games. He didn't have to put up big numbers against a bumbling Falcons team. On a side note; listening to Mike Smith live call in on NFL Radio and he is running out of excuses. At some point, your players have to play and injuries are no excuse when a team had their starting QB. Just look at what the Pats are doing after they lost so many starters.


Franco, you might be getting a little too excited about your Saints so early in the season. The combined record of the four teams they have played is 4-12, with 3 of those wins by the Dolphins. 

I realize you can only beat the teams on the schedule... But, it's not like they conquered the old Monsters of the Midway, Purple People Eaters, the No Name Defense, or the Steel Curtain.


----------



## Franco

huntinman said:


> Franco, you might be getting a little too excited about your Saints so early in the season. The combined record of the four teams they have played is 4-12, with 3 of those wins by the Dolphins.
> 
> I realize you can only beat the teams on the schedule... But, it's not like they conquered the old Monsters of the Midway, Purple People Eaters, the No Name Defense, or the Steel Curtain.


Well, most had the Falcons picked to run away with the Division before the season began. They also had Tampa making progress with their offseason player moves. Next two weeks will tell us more, Bears and Patriots on the road!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## BonMallari

starting safety for Alabama Ha Ha Clinton Dix suspended for violating team rules...was projected as the top safety in the NFL draft


----------



## RookieTrainer

BonMallari said:


> starting safety for Alabama Ha Ha Clinton Dix suspended for violating team rules...was projected as the top safety in the NFL draft


Good thing we play Georgia State this weekend. And we can replace him with Landon Collins, a former 5-star recruit.

In all seriousness, it's certainly not good when one of your upperclassmen is getting suspended for any reason. They are supposed to be the ones keeping the knucklehead underclassmen out of trouble.


----------



## schaeffer

Ducks and Dogs SC said:


> We heard the same thing last year about the Irish. Whether it be the Tide, Bayou Bengals, Aggies, or Dawgs, the Buckeyes would have their hands full! How many ranked teams have the Buckeyes played this year? Georgia has played 3 top 10 teams, won 2 and lost by 3 points on the road to Clemson.


Ducks and dogs: the problem is that two of the three ranked teams are SEC teams tat were ordained even before the season began. Their one loss was to a non SEC team: Clemson. For that matter, how many decent non-conference teams have the SEC played this year? I can think of two--Clemson and Miami. That should tell you something about the quality of the SEC. 
Last Saturday, thr receivers were wide open. The fact is both defenses suck. 
Finally, last year, everyone knew that the Irish really sucked. Almost every victory was eked out at the last moment. Their entry in the national championships is a product of a failed system that ranks so many SEC Teams so high


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Aggies have a bye week so I can relax.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Last Saturday, thr receivers were wide open. The fact is both defenses suck.
> Finally, last year, everyone knew that the Irish really sucked. Almost every victory was eked out at the last moment. Their entry in the national championships is a product of a failed system that ranks so many SEC Teams so high


i am so pleased this has been clarified for the college football world. i didn' know the irish were an sec team? here i was thinking the irish "got in" the national championship game by scoring more points in four quarters of a football game than everyone they played on their "tough" independent schedule* including stanford*. a team oregon couldn't out score in four quarters and one overtime? please remind us all who on "the ducks" 2013 schedule it is that fields a great football team? who? stanford?......good, not great? who?

as for the "ordinations", remind me who the AP ordained in the preseason of 2012? was it an sec team? nope, the constant, west coast, good God we media members wish someone would beat an sec team, bias, ranked the mighty university of southern california trojans #1 in the pre season of 2012. alabama may not be, in truth and fact the best team in the nation at this particular time.....but they have sure taught the poll voters not to make complete fools of themselves by voting someone else ahead of them!;-)

when the scores are 9 to 6 (lsu beating alabama in 2011) the "offenses are pitiful" or "it's so boring". when the scores are 44 to 41(georgia beeating lsu) or 49 to 42(alabama beating ta&m) no one says the quarterbacks, recievers and running backs are the most significant conference grouping in history, just the "defenses suck". 

just one question to help clarify how good sec offenses are this year:

q: what is the most significant accomplishment of the sec's fourth best quarterback?

a: two bcs title wins!!!!!!;-)

"TO BE THE MAN.......YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN! WOOOOOOO!"-*Nature Boy Rick Flair * kiss the rings and live with it schaffer!:razz:


----------



## RookieTrainer

I couldn't help but notice that you skipped right over the question about OSU's schedule. According to everybody I have heard speak about it, the only real challenge they have all year is Michigan.

I think it's funny that everybody else now complains that the SEC has teams ranked high just because and it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. It hasn't been that long ago that we all thought if OSU, Michigan, and Notre Dame could fog a mirror they would be in the Top 10. The SEC has won a couple championships lately, on the field, so there is that. 

I also wonder how all the folks who are trying to "structure" the new playoff system to make sure 2 SEC teams won't make it will feel when the inevitable down cycle occurs and their rules exclude a deserving Big 10/11/whatever it is now team or God forbid Notre Dame. 


schaeffer said:


> Ducks and dogs: the problem is that two of the three ranked teams are SEC teams tat were ordained even before the season began. Their one loss was to a non SEC team: Clemson. For that matter, how many decent non-conference teams have the SEC played this year? I can think of two--Clemson and Miami. That should tell you something about the quality of the SEC.
> Last Saturday, thr receivers were wide open. The fact is both defenses suck.
> Finally, last year, everyone knew that the Irish really sucked. Almost every victory was eked out at the last moment. Their entry in the national championships is a product of a failed system that ranks so many SEC Teams so high


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> when the scores are 9 to 6 (lsu beating alabama in 2011) the "offenses are pitiful" or "it's so boring". when the scores are 44 to 41(georgia beeating lsu) or 49 to 42(alabama beating ta&m) no one says the quarterbacks, recievers and running backs are the most significant conference grouping in history, just the "defenses suck".:


Great point John. If either of these scores had involved Oregon (not to pick on them) we would have been hearing about what an epic game it was, how the HUNH offense was revolutionizing college football (by basically running a single wing offense fast), and how Mariota had vaulted himself into the Heisman lead with such an explosive performance.


----------



## Franco

Someone, remind me which Conference has dominated the first two rounds of the NFL Draft over the last 15 years And, how many D players were drafted from LSU, UGA and Bama in the last NFL Draft?


----------



## mngundog

Franco said:


> Someone, remind me which Conference has dominated the first two rounds of the NFL Draft over the last 15 years And, how many D players were drafted from LSU, UGA and Bama in the last NFL Draft?


If we are talking about NFL players, the active list is:
1. USC
2. LSU
3 Miami


----------



## Franco

mngundog said:


> If we are talking about NFL players, the active list is:
> 1. USC
> 2. LSU
> 3 Miami


I'm talking Conferences over the last 15 years in the first two rounds and not schools. I posted a link to that in last year's College Football thread and there wasn't a Conference close to the SEC. In regards to schools, I believe Tennessee was number one as they had a ton of players drafted from 1998-2003.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

*Easy* money to be made this week. Take LSU on the remarkably low 9.5 point spread against STATE in Starkvegas.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

AL is favored by 56 pts. I am surprised! I didn't think the bookmakers would even place odds on that matchup.


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> I'm talking Conferences over the last 15 years in the first two rounds and not schools. I posted a link to that in last year's College Football thread and there wasn't a Conference close to the SEC. In regards to schools, I believe Tennessee was number one as they had a ton of players drafted from 1998-2003.


I get that you are justifiably proud of your conference, but you don't need to be so obsessed about it. Just remember nothing last forever, Big Ten, Pac ten, Big Twelve all have had prolonged periods where they reigned supreme, then sucked for a while, then back on top. Just enjoy your time at the top and save these good memories for that time in the future when another conference dominates.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> I get that you are justifiably proud of your conference, but you don't need to be so obsessed about it. Just remember nothing last forever, Big Ten, Pac ten, Big Twelve all have had prolonged periods where they reigned supreme, then sucked for a while, then back on top. Just enjoy your time at the top and save these good memories for that time in the future when another conference dominates.


 I hear what you are saying. However, none of those other Conferences have won as many NC's in a row or even come close. Second, all those years you mentioned when teams like Michigan and USC were getting all of the love from the media, we still had some better teams that were snubbed. An undefeated Ole Miss team comes to mind. I think Grambling could have beaten some of those PAC and Big 10 teams back in the 60's and 70's that won Championships. The South was never as sports media magnet like Los Angeles and New York, two markets with enough sports writers to control the rankings. It wasn't until 2008 before ESPN admitted that the SEC was the toughest and best! That's one reason I am glad that a Playoff system is coming. The question is; are they going to let the best 4 play or will it be political?


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> I hear what you are saying. However, none of those other Conferences have won as many NC's in a row or even come close. Second, all those years you mentioned when teams like Michigan and USC were getting all of the love from the media, we still had some better teams that were snubbed. An undefeated Ole Miss team comes to mind. I think Grambling could have beaten some of those PAC and Big 10 teams back in the 60's and 70's that won Championships. The South was never as sports media magnet like Los Angeles and New York, two markets with enough sports writers to control the rankings. It wasn't until 2008 before ESPN admitted that the SEC was the toughest and best! That's one reason I am glad that a Playoff system is coming. The question is; are they going to let the best 4 play or will it be political?


If that's all true why was Alabama a perennial favorite for decades? The 1950s-70s were great for Texas and Oklahoma, definitely not northern or big media center teams. Nebraska, Michigan, Notre Dame and Ohio State are far from New York and Los Angeles yet they were all National Champions. It just sounds like you have a chip on your shoulder over perceived slights against the South, and Grambling beating USC or Ohio State back in the day, give me a break. No one can argue that the SEC is the conference to beat, but please don't slight great dynasties from the past, there were some very dominant teams in all sectors of the Country throughout history.


----------



## schaeffer

Franco said:


> Someone, remind me which Conference has dominated the first two rounds of the NFL Draft over the last 15 years And, how many D players were drafted from LSU, UGA and Bama in the last NFL Draft?


Franco, how many of these SEC defensive players are playing significant roles in the NFL? You ever hear of Kiki Alonso? Wonder where he went to school?


----------



## schaeffer

Rose berry, do you remember when Alabama last travel west and played out here? How did they do in a bowl game out west? Have they ever played that powerhouse Utah?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You ignorant frick. The *last* time the gumps played out west in a bowl game, they beat the shorthorns for a BCS NAT CHAMP. What a ratard.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Anywho, how bad is Texas?? I mean it was funny for awhile, but it's just sad now. CFB is better when TX is good. They are pathetic.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Anywho, how bad is Texas?? I mean it was funny for awhile, but it's just sad now. CFB is better when TX is good. They are pathetic.


Texas has a huge drop off at QB when Ash is out...something tells me Ash will always have a glass jaw and may never recover from the concussion like symptoms that he has....They are reluctant to burn the red shirt status of Ty Swoopes so that leaves Case McCoy...Texas defense is in shambles and even new DC cant use smoke and mirrors to hide that fact, they are stuck with the personnel they have...the sad fact is they didnt get this way overnight and it will take some fresh blood at the top to get the program back to being a contender...if they get embarrassed by Oklahoma in the RRS, the change will come quickly


----------



## rboudet

schaeffer said:


> Franco, how many of these SEC defensive players are playing significant roles in the NFL? You ever hear of Kiki Alonso? Wonder where he went to school?


Now this is just getting ridiculous. Are you kidding me? That is a long list my friend. 

I am sure there was a lot of competition to win that starting LB position in Buffalo.


----------



## TDB87

schaeffer said:


> Rose berry, do you remember when Alabama last travel west and played out here? How did they do in a bowl game out west? Have they ever played that powerhouse Utah?


Wow, you're a bright one. As Jacob stated, Bama beat TX in Pasadena. last time I checked, It is still out west.
Also to answer your other question; Yes. Alabama has played the powerful Utes. Lets see, by my records it was 3 national championships and 1 capital one bowl ago. (All wins BTW) which would put that back to the 08 sugar bowl which is played In the great state of LA which is no where out west if you were trying to link the Utah bowl game to being played out west.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The only thing I can think if is he's talking about back in 2000 when the gumps lost to UCLA. Other than that, who knows. He needs to pass a lil more than he's puffing, regards.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I just noticed your location. I don't watch the Robertson's tv show (Duck D.) that much but isn't their location West Monroe?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yes sir. That's where their warehouse is.


----------



## schaeffer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You ignorant frick. The *last* time the gumps played out west in a bowl game, they beat the shorthorns for a BCS NAT CHAMP. What a ratard.


Hawkes, I thought you were smart enough not to take my statement literally in a geographic sense. My point was--Alabama in recent memory hasn't been playing teams from the west. As an aside texas ain't in the west--at least not considered such by us living out here.
as another aside, you are full of it--Stanford is going to beat oregon you claim. In a couple of weeks your lack of football knowledge will be exposed and then rattle about ignorant flicksflicks


----------



## TDB87

schaeffer said:


> Hawkes, I thought you were smart enough not to take my statement literally in a geographic sense. My point was--Alabama in recent memory hasn't been playing teams from the west. As an aside texas ain't in the west--at least not considered such by us living out here.
> as another aside, you are full of it--Stanford is going to beat oregon you claim. In a couple of weeks your lack of football knowledge will be exposed and then rattle about ignorant flicksflicks


Maybe teams from the west haven't been playing Bama?
Heck, if teams from the West could make it to the National championship they could have a shot at Bama, Bama tried to give away there ticket to the big game the past two years, but as soon as it was in Oregons hands not to lose, they couldn't handle the pressure. Along with Oklite,Stanford,and the others that choked on their shot at fame.They cant handle the pressure. What makes you think Oregon is so big and bad? They've had there shot and couldn't handle Auburn or LSU. They cant even handle Stanford. What makes you think they will ever be able to hang with the big boys of the SEC? That gimicky offense will catch up with them and they will drop a game along the way once they finally meet some competiton and someone that has a LOS that's over 280 lbs. Stanford IS a better team than Oregon.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ft Worth, TX "where the west begins".


----------



## Marvin S

TDB87 said:


> Stanford IS a better team than Oregon.


We will find out on the field of play in the next few weeks if that's true. WA has Stanford @ Stanford today, the Ducks @ home the following week & ASU @ ASU the following week - Anyone think the Huskies can win all 3 ?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Washington wins today.


----------



## Howard N

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ft Worth, TX "where the west begins".


Depends on your perspective.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Washington wins today.


Jacob, that would be huge , the Huskies have not of late been a real good on-the-road team.



Howard N said:


> Depends on your perspective.


The further West one is the further East everything else is .


----------



## schaeffer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Washington wins today.


Mr. Hawkers, I don't what you're smoking, but I'd like some.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

AL doesn't cover the spread. Pulled thelr punches.


----------



## BonMallari

Somebody forgot to tell the Vols that they were were a two touchdown underdog,they are playing one heck of a game


----------



## bjoiner

Somebody forgot to tell UGA they were favored.


----------



## leemac

Old Lady luck just smiled on us. Thank you Larry Munson!


----------



## bjoiner

No joke. Just hope our kicker is not injured on the pile at the end everyone else is.


----------



## leemac

I had to listen to the game on radio, did the Vols really target players legs and knees like I've heard?


----------



## bjoiner

There were a lot of low tackles, but we do it too.


----------



## bjoiner

You need to stop picking peanuts durin UGA games Lee


----------



## Brad Turner

leemac said:


> I had to listen to the game on radio, did the Vols really target players legs and knees like I've heard?


This is a ridiculous question.


----------



## huntinman

They have to tackle low. If they dare tackle high, they get stupid targeting penalty...


----------



## leemac

Brad Turner said:


> This is a ridiculous question.


As I stated, I didn't see the game. I listened as my wife watched. She, a UGA alumni, screamed foul at every turn. A couple of radio comments along with FIVE UGA starters getting injured made me question something I didn't see first hand.

Bubba, as for you, your just glad the Dawgs don't play during Tax Time


----------



## BonMallari

huntinman said:


> They have to tackle low. If they dare tackle high, they get stupid targeting penalty...


That is exactly what has happened in CFB the return of the chop block and the crackback both are devastating and ugly but so are head hunters and late shot cheap hitters


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I guess Clowney is out of the Heisman race. I think you have to play to be considered.


----------



## BonMallari

will someone who watched the LSU -Miss St explain to me what happened...we snuck a look at the score while at work and it was 28-26....and then I get home and LSU hangs 59...did MSU leave the field or something...beginning to think that Bama is going to have their hands full with that offense....and FWIW, no one wants any part of Baylor this year, they may hang 75 on my Horns this year,seriously


----------



## Bayou Magic

BonMallari said:


> will someone who watched the LSU -Miss St explain to me what happened...we snuck a look at the score while at work and it was 28-26....and then I get home and LSU hangs 59...did MSU leave the field or something...beginning to think that Bama is going to have their hands full with that offense....and FWIW, no one wants any part of Baylor this year, they may hang 75 on my Horns this year,seriously


Would love to hear what was said to the defense at half time. They were just plain bad in the first half, but looked much improved in the second half. Still, they are not a good defense yet.

LSU's offense is for real. QB is playing lights out, Hill is a bull with speed, O line is getting better each game, and receivers are as good as any in college ball. What would have been if we still had last years defense!

fp


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

For those without the benefit of Facebook. 

Now I'll admit this isn't your typical LSU defense, but it's not time to panic. LSU is The Best & Most Balanced Offense in Americana & here are some stats to back it up. 

Mett is ranked 7th in passing yards with 1,738 yards, 6th in TD passes with 15, & 4th in QBR with a 190.1. J Hill (Minus 1 game.) is 13th in rushing yards with 593 & tied for 2nd in TD rushes with 9. Jarvis Landry is 9th in receptions with 42, 9th in receiving yards with 616, & tied for 4th with 7 receiving TDs. OBJ is tied for 25th with 35 receptions, 5th with 686 yards receiving, & tied 8th with 6 receiving TDs. 

As a team they're tied 4th with 2,932 yards of total offense & 4th with 273 points scored. 

This weekend will put The Best Defense in The Country (UF.) up against The Best Offense in The Country (LSU.).

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## huntinman

Where is Americana?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Blank Stare. Blank Stare.


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> For those without the benefit of Facebook.
> 
> Now I'll admit this isn't your typical LSU defense


Giving up 25pt avg a game. Definatley not what they're looking for.
The Florida game ought to be a decent test for lsu. Loking forward to that one. LSU definately has the best WR duo in the country. Two guys that are counting dollar signs after each game.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Agreed. It's a little weird to even be thinking that about an LSU defense, much less saying it out loud. I'm sure they will be their usual ornery selves on November 9.

Florida should be a good test, but we will see. Mett is playing as well as anybody out there right now. Of course, Alabama fans saw a preview of this last year in our game. 



TDB87 said:


> Giving up 25pt avg a game. Definatley not what they're looking for.
> The Florida game ought to be a decent test for lsu. Loking forward to that one. LSU definately has the best WR duo in the country. Two guys that are counting dollar signs after each game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Anybody else not buying Terry Bridgewater Jr.?


----------



## BlaineT

as a life long gator fan im not feeling real optimistic going into baton rouge. 

I love our new QB. Miles ahead of what we were running out there each week. Makes me question what the heck Muschamp has been thinking. None of our backs seem to be breaking off any big runs. 1-3 yards a gain. 

I'm still looking to see 4 quarters of Brent Pease offense out of this team. We saw a slight glimpse of it in the 2nd quarter and first part of the 3rd quarter against Arkansas, when he started to open things up a little for Murphy putting the ball in Solomon Patton's hands and letting his world class speed make something happen. 

But then we go back to a very very slow 2 yards and a cloud of dust offense. We have the NCAA's slowest offense with longest time between plays in the country. I'm fine with that as long as we sustain some drives and win the field position game and put our defense in good position to succeed. Losing one of the best defenders in the nation hasnt helped and you can see a difference in our D since losing a couple key guys.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Anybody else not buying Terry Bridgewater Jr.?


not buying it either...dont think he has the NFL "gun" to throw that 30 yd out route...Louisville has had some good QB's like all the Brohm brothers, dont think he is in that league...This fad of looking for these pistol offense QB types will soon pass...IMO your boy Mett will end up as the better QB...the combine seems to smoke out the contenders from the pretenders


----------



## roseberry

gators run the ball well in the first half.....but lsu wins by 7.
ducks are challenged in the first half but go on to beat washington by 3.....or by 30.....who cares?
mizzou takes advantage of georgia's injuries and wins by 1. no, i take it back, georgia by 7!
aggies go to oxford and win by 17.
oklahoma beats texas by 49. after the game mack brown fires me for predicting the outcome.
jadaveon clowney is injured on the "field of play" when he trips over the endzone pylon in pregame while texting his agent. he recovers prior to the nfl combine!


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> gators run the ball well in the first half.....but lsu wins by 7.
> ducks are challenged in the first half but go on to beat washington by 3.....or by 30.....who cares?
> mizzou takes advantage of georgia's injuries and wins by 1. no, i take it back, georgia by 7!
> aggies go to oxford and win by 17.
> oklahoma beats texas by 49. after the game mack brown fires me for predicting the outcome.
> *jadaveon clowney is injured on the "field of play" when he trips over the endzone pylon in pregame while texting his agent. he recovers prior to the nfl combine!*


Swami!! That hurts! 

What I really want to know is will the Gamecocks beat the porkers?


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> ducks are challenged in the first half but go on to beat washington by 3.....or by 30.....who cares?


If I could get the odds this matchup deserves I'd be willing to bet a fair amount on the outcome . This is not the WA team of recent times & though they have a tough stretch to go through I think they now have a little depth + a couple of guys who could play in any league.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Kicking myself in the a$$ this morning. Why in the h#ll did I come to work today & turn down a ticket to watch the game???? *I'm an idiot!!!!*

In other news, I feel good about the game today. Wish I was there instead of this stupid plant. GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## leemac

14 points in 10 seconds........my Dawgs are in real trouble.


----------



## duk4me

huntinman said:


> Swami!! That hurts!
> 
> What I really want to know is will the Gamecocks beat the porkers?


I think those big Cocks are ok today.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> gators run the ball well in the first half.....but lsu wins by 7.
> ducks are challenged in the first half but go on to beat washington by 3.....or by 30.....who cares?
> mizzou takes advantage of georgia's injuries and wins by 1. no, i take it back*, georgia by 7!*
> aggies go to oxford and win by 17.
> *oklahoma beats texas by 49. after the game mack brown fires me for predicting the outcome.*
> jadaveon clowney is injured on the "field of play" when he trips over the endzone pylon in pregame while texting his agent. he recovers prior to the nfl combine!


stick to dog training because your days as a sports handicapper are done

someone check on Achiro and Bruce L....its a beautiful day at the Texas State Fair


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> stick to dog training because your days as a sports handicapper are done
> 
> someone check on Achiro and Bruce L....its a beautiful day at the Texas State Fair


I'll take a turkey leg on the midway. Hello Big Tex.


----------



## Brettttka

How bout them Tigers!!! M-I-Z-Z-O-U!!!!


----------



## mjh345

Brettttka said:


> How bout them Tigers!!! M-I-Z-Z-O-U!!!!


What he said!!
Here's hoping Franklin's shoulder heals quickly

M I Z


----------



## Dustin D

 



Hard Nosed Football Game.


Florida Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT11:55107:27FLA 131460Field Goal Good14:56202:19FLA 2536Punt11:00201:32FLA 293-10Punt05:14204:00FLA 25938Punt15:00303:19FLA 34516Punt09:54306:24FLA 111246Punt02:14305:03FLA 491141Field Goal Good07:58404:07FLA 251329Fumble

LSU Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00103:05LSU 19822Punt04:28104:32LSU 30970Rushing Touchdown12:37201:37LSU 29543Fumble09:28204:14LSU 38862Rushing Touchdown01:14201:14LSU 1316End of Half11:41301:47LSU 20436Punt03:30301:16LSU 204-2Punt12:11404:13LSU 25961Field Goal Good03:51403:51LSU 46736End of Half


*Team Stat Comparison*



FLALSU1st Downs17213rd down efficiency6-175-94th down efficiency3-40-0Total Yards240327Passing129152Comp-Att16-289-17Yards per pass4.68.9Rushing111175Rushing Attempts4039Yards per rush2.84.5Penalties8-725-42Turnovers01Fumbles lost01Interceptions thrown00Possession34:1125:49


----------



## 25-ott-06

WE ARE. lol


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> stick to dog training because your days as a sports handicapper are done
> 
> someone check on Achiro and Bruce L....its a beautiful day at the Texas State Fair


congrats to bon, Coach Brown and the long horns!!!!! bon, sadly, even with today's errant prognosticating, i know more about football than dogs! lol 

i shoulda stayed with my first hunch on mizzou! congrats to mizzou on the win, regrets on the franklin injury.

another undefeated team falls as stanford loses to the utes!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That *very young* defense is starting to get a little confidence. Nov 9 is starting to come up on the radar.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> another undefeated team falls as stanford loses to the utes!


Back to back tough teams have a way of knocking folks from the undefeated ranks!! There will be no undefeated teams in the PAC-12 this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Did Bob Stoops pull off a shameless feat or what?? Throw the game against your biggest rival in order to have him as your whipping boy for the next 6 years. He's a genius I tell you. Mack is off the hot seat. He knew OU wouldn't win much this year, so he took a loss this year to win in the future. Well played. Well played indeed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Slingblade goes off in the press conference after the game. The video is a little explicitive.

http://www.theadvertiser.com/videonetwork/2740126571001?gcheck=1&nclick_check=1


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf-dr-saturday/oregon-done-enough-no-1-001431039--ncaaf.html

/Paul


----------



## crackerd

> Oregon also has impressive wins at Virginia and against Tennessee, which gave Georgia all it could handle last week.


A little advice to a casual observer of college football: Never a good idea to start comparing scores.

Oregon's "impressive wins" were respectively over a team that lost by three touchdowns at home to Ball State U and then lost again yesterday to a team that Florida State beat 63-0, and over a team that hasn't won an SEC game in October in 5-6 years and also had to score in the final seconds then hold on for dear life at home to beat a *South* Alabama team in its first year as a D1/FBS school.

Wouldn't advise using this kind of math to try figuring out who comes home (again) with the crystal football come January.

MG


----------



## crackerd

From the same Yahoo article:



> That Tennessee win is probably on par with Alabama’s triumph against Ole Miss, especially since the Rebels lost last week.


Also, just to show your college football naivete can be contagious, try and understand when Alabama plays/processes your team (as with Ole Miss - and with Texas A&M), or when LSU plays your team (as with Georgia and now Florida), the lights go dim on your team's health for quite a few Saturdays thereafter.

Look at it this way: if it's Oregon v. the SEC again in the 2013-'14 BCS championship game, the Ducks will have a whole offseason to get rehabilitated from the annual SEC (seven in a row) annihilation.

MG


----------



## roseberry

i like the ducks,
i like marcus marriota(sp?)
i like the "black mamba"!(i hope he is better soon)

we have a very interesting second half of the season upcoming!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The SEC set another record today. 8 teams in The Top 25.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Rofl'.........




/Paul


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The SEC set another record today. 8 teams in The Top 25.


But, but, but, the bottom tier teams in the Big XII (or however many there are now) are better than the bottom tier teams in the SEC. LOL

BTW, did anybody notice that plodding, old-fashioned Alabama had almost 700 yards total offense last night? Yes, it was against Kentucky, but still. I thought you had to play tempo to get those kinds of numbers.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

http://m.bleacherreport.com/articles/1808781-forget-the-polls-oregon-is-the-best-team-in-the-nation


----------



## Dustin D

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf-dr-saturday/oregon-done-enough-no-1-001431039--ncaaf.html
> 
> /Paul


Graham Watson is an idiot and (she) should be banned from writing about sports.

Oregon's Opposition win/loss ratio = 16/19 (What there should push Oregon past Bama?)

She then list two (impressive) wins;


> Oregon also has impressive wins at Virginia and against Tennessee


-*Virginia*(2-4, 5th in the ACC) ROFL!
-& *Tennessee*(3-3 Team, 0-2 in Conference) played (in) Eugene.


Then she really took a long stroke from the crack pipe and let this spill out her mouth;



> ...win against a *Washington team,
> that many regard as one of the best in the country* should speak for itself.


What the?

Yea ok, Mrs. Watson, I think the only thing that speaks for itself here 
is your pathetic attempt to build a (case) for Oregon to pass Alabama in the ranking.











Oregon's a great team. No doubt there. 
But no way they past Alabama without an Alabama loss.

Anyone could (SAY) that Oregon could beat Alabama, Auburn, LSU, ...etc.etc..... but it's just the same old thing that was said before. 

I don't like to theorize when it comes to College Football. I prefer to just watch it.

...but if you're going to (predict) or attempt to, may want to look at the past for starters.

*The Bottom Line;*
Oregon has beaten 1 ranked team.
Bama has beaten 2 Ranked Teams(one of which they won by a shut-out.)

Oregon has two more ranked teams on the schedule.
Bama has one, maybe two.

Meaning both play/will play (ONLY) 3 Ranked Teams a piece. Maybe one more give/take.

Where's the big (case) for Oregon?


/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Well I caught up with The Florida entourage last night on 110 on their way to the airport. I did see Willie Robertson's wife leave Zaxby's for lunch today in WM. 1st Sprinter I've ever seen. Never knew BMW made something that big. I guess they're doing well these days. Back to The BR & work. No scheduled days off until Thanksgiving break. I'm coming down with West Nile Virus the opening weekend of duck season. Also have to make that LSU/TAMU game. I have to see Johnny Football in person. That will all but punch LSU's ticket to Atlanta. GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That will all but punch LSU's ticket to Atlanta. GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


"please don't look past the rebels, please don't look past the rebels, please don't look past the rebels!"- les miles quote on tmz getting out of his car to attend sunday afternoon coaches meeting!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Dustin D said:


> Graham Watson is an idiot and (she) should be banned from writing about sports.
> 
> Oregon's Opposition win/loss ratio = 16/19 (What there should push Oregon past Bama?)
> 
> She then list two (impressive) wins;
> 
> 
> -*Virginia*(2-4, 5th in the ACC) ROFL!
> -& *Tennessee*(3-3 Team, 0-2 in Conference) played (in) Eugene.
> 
> 
> Then she really took a long stroke from the crack pipe and let this spill out her mouth;
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> 
> Yea ok, Mrs. Watson, I think the only thing that speaks for itself here
> is your pathetic attempt to build a (case) for Oregon to pass Alabama in the ranking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon's a great team. No doubt there.
> But no way they past Alabama without an Alabama loss.
> 
> Anyone could (SAY) that Oregon could beat Alabama, Auburn, LSU, ...etc.etc..... but it's just the same old thing that was said before.
> 
> I don't like to theorize when it comes to College Football. I prefer to just watch it.
> 
> ...but if you're going to (predict) or attempt to, may want to look at the past for starters.
> 
> *The Bottom Line;*
> Oregon has beaten 1 ranked team.
> Bama has beaten 2 Ranked Teams(one of which they won by a shut-out.)
> 
> Oregon has two more ranked teams on the schedule.
> Bama has one, maybe two.
> 
> Meaning both play/will play (ONLY) 3 Ranked Teams a piece. Maybe one more give/take.
> 
> Where's the big (case) for Oregon?
> 
> 
> /


ROFL......".....

/Paul


----------



## roseberry

;-)


gun_dog2002 said:


> rofl......".....
> 
> /paul


rofalwyc!


----------



## Mike Perry

roseberry said:


> "please don't look past the rebels, please don't look past the rebels, please don't look past the rebels!"- les miles quote on tmz getting out of his car to attend sunday afternoon coaches meeting!


I was at Oxford last night when we almost beat Johnny Football. Dropped 2 perfect passes with the game on the line in the last 2 minutes. I'll be there next Sat when I hope the Tigers are looking past the Rebels. We lost to Bama 25-0 and did not fall out of the polls then mailed it in at Auburn. :-(
We always play LSU tough and maybe we can pull it out this time.
Hotty Toddy!!!!!!!!

MP


----------



## Dustin D

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> ROFL......".....
> 
> /Paul


You still mad bro?!


----------



## mngundog

> Oregon also has impressive wins at Virginia and against Tennessee, which gave Georgia all it could handle last week.


That's some funny stuff right there Paul. Anyone who watched Georgia struggle against North Texas school of the blind a few weeks back would know better than to use them as a measuring stick in regards to quality wins.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> "please don't look past the rebels, please don't look past the rebels, please don't look past the rebels!"- les miles quote on tmz getting out of his car to attend sunday afternoon coaches meeting!


Ole Miss is coming off a heartbreaking loss. Hard to get back up the next week. LSU plays better in Oxford against Ole Miss than they do in The BR. No way LSU overlooks Ole Miss. LSU rolls in this one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mngundog said:


> That's some funny stuff right there Paul. Anyone who watched Georgia struggle against North Texas school of the blind a few weeks back would know better than to use them as a measuring stick in regards to quality wins.


You lil 10 folk trying to talk football is funny, yeah. That was the classic look ahead game. Georgia playing LSU and Georgia decimated by injuries 2 weeks later isn't the same team.


----------



## coachmo

Jacob, 
Don't let them bait you! You have to remember there are teams that are good enough to be mentioned with the SEC elites and then there's everyone who wished they were good enough to be considered equal to an SEC powerhouse. True football fans know the difference!!!!!!


----------



## leemac

mngundog said:


> That's some funny stuff right there Paul. Anyone who watched Georgia struggle against North Texas school of the blind a few weeks back would know better than to use them as a measuring stick in regards to quality wins.


Seriously???????????????


Your talking about a Georgia team that was without six starters due to injury. You take out two of the best backs in the country, the top three recievers on the team, and a starting safety on a young defense and let me see where ANY team is. That said, turnovers, not injuries got the Dawgs whipped Saturday.


----------



## BonMallari

so they name Jeff Long the AD from Arkansas as the head of the Football playoff committee.....guess the SEC fix is in


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> so they name Jeff Long the AD from Arkansas as the head of the Football playoff committee.....guess the SEC fix is in


Arkansas athletic director Jeff Long has been named the first chairman of the College Football Playoff selection committee.
A news conference will be held Wednesday in Dallas to announce the committee's members.
ESPN and The Associated Press have identified the other 12 members of the committee as:
• Wisconsin athletic director Barry Alvarez
• Retired Lt. Gen. Michael Gould, a former Air Force Academy superintendent
• USC athletic director Pat Haden
• Former NCAA executive vice president Tom Jernstedt
• West Virginia athletic director Oliver Luck
• Former NFL and Ole Miss quarterback Archie Manning
• Former Nebraska coach/athletic director Tom Osborne
• Clemson athletic director Dan Radakovich
• Former U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice
• Former Big East commissioner Mike Tranghese
• Former USA Today reporter Steve Wieberg
• Former Stanford/Notre Dame/Washington coach Tyrone Willingham
The selection committee will choose the four teams that advance to the College Football Playoff beginning after the 2014 regular season, as well as rank and place at-large teams in the noncontract New Year's Day bowls -- the Cotton, Fiesta and Chick-fil-A.


----------



## Dave Burton

Got tickets on the 50 yrd line to Thursday night ESPN game. Miami vs UNC. I guess I will get to see one top 10 team this yr.


----------



## Dustin D

i


labman63 said:


> Got tickets on the 50 yrd line to Thursday night ESPN game. Miami vs UNC. I guess I will get to see one top 10 team this yr.


Might be a 'Game to Remember' from the looks of it.

UNC(1-4) with the lead over #10 Miami(5-0) 17-13 @ Halftime.

*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTERMIAUNC MIAFG8:45Matt Goudis 22 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 10 plays, 76 yds in 3:12_
Watch Highlight30UNCTD5:20Marquise Williams pass complete to Eric Ebron for 71 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Thomas Moore extra point GOOD._Drive info: 2 plays, 76 yds in 0:31_
Watch Highlight37MIAFG2:59Matt Goudis 20 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 7 plays, 72 yds in 2:21_
Watch Highlight67SECOND QUARTERMIAUNC MIATD12:33Thomas Moore 47 yard field goal BLOCKED returned , Ladarius Gunter for 67 yards, to the NCaro 0 for a TOUCHDOWN. Matt Goudis extra point GOOD._Drive info: 10 plays, 36 yds in 3:25_
Watch Highlight137UNCTD9:50Bryn Renner pass complete to Quinshad Davis for 20 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Thomas Moore extra point GOOD._Drive info: 7 plays, 71 yds in 2:43_
Watch Highlight1314UNCFG3:32Thomas Moore 25 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 12 plays, 60 yds in 4:03_
Watch Highlight1317



*Team Stat Comparison*



MIAUNC1st Downs7133rd down efficiency5-125-114th down efficiency0-00-0Total Yards288291Passing181234Comp-Att10-2217-25Yards per pass8.29.4Rushing10757Rushing Attempts1722Yards per rush6.32.6Penalties3-153-16Turnovers21Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown21Possession13:2916:31


----------



## Dave Burton

Man what a game. Ending could have been better. Coaching cost the game


----------



## Dustin D

labman63 said:


> Man what a game. Ending could have been better. Coaching cost the game



Yea a thriller for sure. I thought Miami had it sealed, then UNC drives down the field like an NFL Elite QB lol

UNC QB did throw some pretty awful INT's and the play calling was lacking. The Offsides and Delay of game though on the 2nd to last drive that pushed the 3rd and 1 to 3rd and 10 was killer too.

But a 1-4 Team gave Miami all they could handle and some.



/


----------



## schaeffer

leemac said:


> Seriously???????????????
> 
> 
> Your talking about a Georgia team that was without six starters due to injury. You take out two of the best backs in the country, the top three recievers on the team, and a starting safety on a young defense and let me see where ANY team is. That said, turnovers, not injuries got the Dawgs whipped Saturday.


I don't remember---don't have the best of memories---but, other than Miami and Clemson, has an SEC team played any team this year that was ranked at the time they played?


----------



## schaeffer

If my memory is correct, then what does this say about the power of the vaunted SEC? Particularly when Florida State will expose Clemson tomorrow to be a mere second tier team, only elevated so high because they defeated Georgia, a team that was perpetuating the myth that the SEC is this super strong conference.


----------



## coachmo

Really? You're basing your stance on the old belief that since one team (Clemson) beat another (Georgia) and that team (Clemson) then gets beat by someone else (Florida State) then by default they (Florida State) must be superior to the team that got beat (Georgia) by the team (Clemson) they (Florida State) beat. Or as you put it a whole conference!!! Are you serious? When was the last time Florida State, Clemson, Stanford, Oregon (never), Notre Dame, USC, UCLA, Texas, etc. was even relevant in crowning the best in college football? Let me answer the question for you...about 6 times in the last 20 years. For the record I tried to make this sound as ridiculous as possible to match your comment about the SEC. As far as an SEC school playing a ranked opponent you may want to check the Top 25. It's made up of a bunch of SEC schools that play each other almost on a weekly basis.


----------



## leemac

schaeffer said:


> I don't remember---don't have the best of memories---but, other than Miami and Clemson, has an SEC team played any team this year that was ranked at the time they played?


Georgia has played four teams that are ranked in the top 25, and will play at least two more?

How many teams has YOUR team played that are ranked in the top 25?

My memory isn't that good either. Just who is your team again. All I ever hear you do is bash the SEC.


----------



## roseberry

coach, 
schaeffer is unwilling to verbalize it, but by making these leaps of who beat who logic he confirms for us all that in his heart of hearts he believes that notre dame was a better team than stanford last season. schaeffer logic: if notre dame beat stanford and stanford beat oregon, then notre dame was better than oregon!

btw oregoon has played a ranked team, washington. washington will lose again tomorrow making three in a row. they will also lose to ucla. they will be bowl eligible at the season's end because of a weak schedule. but by tomorrow night they are exposed for the fraud they were built up to be by the west coast biased media in an attempt to give some measure of credibility to any win by the ducks!


----------



## BonMallari

Roseberry : please post your predictions for the weekend games so I can place my bets accordingly


----------



## roseberry

in an upset, central florida over louisville by 3.
sc beats the vols by 14.
ducks win by 52 over another big opponent.
ucla beats stanford by 3. this 2nd loss exposes stanford's weakness.....too many white boys!
notre dame beats the trojans by 10 in the "i am only watching because i love the turtle neck, cable knit sweaters of the usc cheerleaders bowl".;-)
lsu beats ole miss by 13 after ole miss has a big rushing first half.
alabama takes a knee and beats the razorbacks by 12.
florida beats mizzou by 3. mizzou can't get it done without franklin.
the aggies sell out, stack the box on defense trying to force auburn to beat them passing. the "booger eaters" still rush for 275 on them. texas a&m wins by 10.
in the biggie of the week, winston finally plays quarterback like a freshman. clemson wins by 3 on the last posession.

bon,
if you can't win in vegas by betting against that.........:razz:


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> Really? You're basing your stance on the old belief that since one team (Clemson) beat another (Georgia) and that team (Clemson) then gets beat by someone else (Florida State) then by default they (Florida State) must be superior to the team that got beat (Georgia) by the team (Clemson) they (Florida State) beat. Or as you put it a whole conference!!! Are you serious? When was the last time Florida State, Clemson, Stanford, Oregon (never), Notre Dame, USC, UCLA, Texas, etc. was even relevant in crowning the best in college football? Let me answer the question for you...about 6 times in the last 20 years. For the record I tried to make this sound as ridiculous as possible to match your comment about the SEC. As far as an SEC school playing a ranked opponent you may want to check the Top 25. It's made up of a bunch of SEC schools that play each other almost on a weekly basis.


I sorry partner, but you clearly miss my point. For your benefit, I will spell C A T for you: The sporting press has anointed the SEC as the premier conference in college football. This is primarily based upon pre-season rankings. The SEC teams play primarily marshmallows out of conference and get the resultant victory. Ergo, those teams maintain their high rankings. When they finally start playing in conference, it is a circle jerk where they rotate positions in the top twenty-five. I understand that it is not of earth shaking significance, but it is an system that is unfairly applied. Why for example is Florida State ranked below Alabama or LSU--teams that they are better than?

I guess us in other regions of the country get tired of the constant chest beating from SEC supporters. If they think they are so great, play some tough non-conference games.

You can ramble on all you want, but the fact remains, SEC teams have played two non-conference ranked teams at the time . .and lost both of them. (And these losses were by two of your darlings: Georgia (before their so-called injury problems and after bitch slapping South Carolina,another little darling) and Florida. So you can pound the table all you want, but you can't offer one piece of evidence that the SEC is that great of conference this year. The evidence just isn't there. Sorry Bubba


----------



## HNTFSH




----------



## coachmo

Hey schaeffer I don't need you to spell anything out! I'll stick to what I posted which is based on facts. You can try all you like but look back over the last 20 years the championships don't lie! Explain who exactly has Florida State played so far this year? I'll let you think about that one. Your argument is kinda, sorta stupid since Florida State is ranked ahead of LSU and since Alabama is the defending champs then maybe they should be ranked ahead of the Seminoles. Or should we all just agree with you since you think they're better? Get a grip! One more thing Enstein, I'm not a fan of Georgia or Florida!


----------



## leemac

schaeffer said:


> I sorry partner, but you clearly miss my point. For your benefit, I will spell C A T for you: The sporting press has anointed the SEC as the premier conference in college football. This is primarily based upon pre-season rankings. The SEC teams play primarily marshmallows out of conference and get the resultant victory. Ergo, those teams maintain their high rankings. When they finally start playing in conference, it is a circle jerk where they rotate positions in the top twenty-five. I understand that it is not of earth shaking significance, but it is an system that is unfairly applied. Why for example is Florida State ranked below Alabama or LSU--teams that they are better than?
> 
> I guess us in other regions of the country get tired of the constant chest beating from SEC supporters. If they think they are so great, play some tough non-conference games.
> 
> You can ramble on all you want, but the fact remains, SEC teams have played two non-conference ranked teams at the time . .and lost both of them. (And these losses were by two of your darlings: Georgia (before their so-called injury problems and after bitch slapping South Carolina,another little darling) and Florida. So you can pound the table all you want, but you can't offer one piece of evidence that the SEC is that great of conference this year. The evidence just isn't there. Sorry Bubba


I will ask again. Schaeffer, what team is "YOUR" team?

I bleed Red and Black. I will always get misty eyed when I hear a Larry Munson call replayed. I pull for Georgia and for whoever is playing Auburn. 

All I see from you is singers sent toward the SEC. 

So far you only sound like Charlie Brown's school teacher. 

Waa whaa waa waa whaa waaa.


----------



## John Robinson

leemac said:


> I will ask again. Schaeffer, what team is "YOUR" team?
> 
> I bleed Red and Black. I will always get misty eyed when I hear a Larry Munson call replayed. I pull for Georgia and for whoever is playing Auburn.
> 
> All I see from you is singers sent toward the SEC.
> 
> So far you only sound like Charlie Brown's school teacher.
> 
> Waa whaa waa waa whaa waaa.


I think he's just an unbiased college football fan with no team of his own to color his judgement.


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> Hey schaeffer I don't need you to spell anything out! I'll stick to what I posted which is based on facts. You can try all you like but look back over the last 20 years the championships don't lie! Explain who exactly has Florida State played so far this year? I'll let you think about that one. Your argument is kinda, sorta stupid since Florida State is ranked ahead of LSU and since Alabama is the defending champs then maybe they should be ranked ahead of the Seminoles. Or should we all just agree with you since you think they're better? Get a grip! One more thing Enstein, I'm not a fan of Georgia or Florida!


Partner, I couldn't care less if you are a fan of Florida, Georgia or North Dakota State for that matter. But it is kind of sorry and not just a little pathetic to see someone, in an obvious attempt to demonstrate their own intelligence and superiority to refer to the other as ENSTEIN. And yes, Mr. Coachmo, you should agree with me. But more importantly, you should read a little more carefully. With a supreme effort, you might learn something Bubba.


----------



## schaeffer

schaeffer said:


> Partner, I couldn't care less if you are a fan of Florida, Georgia or North Dakota State for that matter. But it is kind of sorry and not just a little pathetic to see someone, in an obvious attempt to demonstrate their own intelligence and superiority to refer to the other as ENSTEIN. And yes, Mr. Coachmo, you should agree with me. But more importantly, you should read a little more carefully. With a supreme effort, you might learn something Bubba.


Just to be clear, I assume, rather presume, that you were referring to Alfred Enstein.


----------



## coachmo

Wow! Are you really gonna pull that crap after you post an asinine comment about spelling something out for someone? I'm not attempting to show anything except your idiotic point of view regarding college football i.e. The SEC specifically. I gotta hand it to you though on the way you dodged the question in my last post so I'll ask again. What powerhouse has Florida State played so far this year? Come on think about it, think about it! Yeah, that's what I thought!


----------



## schaeffer

leemac said:


> I will ask again. Schaeffer, what team is "YOUR" team?
> 
> I bleed Red and Black. I will always get misty eyed when I hear a Larry Munson call replayed. I pull for Georgia and for whoever is playing Auburn.
> 
> All I see from you is singers sent toward the SEC.
> 
> So far you only sound like Charlie Brown's school teacher.
> 
> Waa whaa waa waa whaa waaa.


yellow and green yeh, i know. yeh, i know auburn beat us a couple of years ago. but this is now. hoping we get a crack at alabama or lsu this year


----------



## RookieTrainer

schaeffer said:


> hoping we get a crack at alabama or lsu this year


We hope you do too.


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> Wow! Are you really gonna pull that crap after you post an asinine comment about spelling something out for someone? I'm not attempting to show anything except your idiotic point of view regarding college football i.e. The SEC specifically. I gotta hand it to you though on the way you dodged the question in my last post so I'll ask again. What powerhouse has Florida State played so far this year? Come on think about it, think about it! Yeah, that's what I thought!


Watch the Clemson and Florida State game tomorrow and you'll get it.


----------



## RookieTrainer

schaeffer said:


> Watch the Clemson and Florida State game tomorrow and you'll get it.


Oregon has a fine football team, but it seems like a lot of their fans are behaving like Florida fans circa 1990 - like football just got started.

A lot of us have been watching championship level college football for a lot longer than 10 - 12 years, and you might keep that in mind. My team has 5 national championships in my lifetime, so I think I already get it.

You've had your shots at the SEC and you've lost - in the BCS game to Auburn and in the 2011 season opener to LSU. You did manage to beat a Tennessee team that - thanks in no small part to that West Coast legend Lane Kiffin - is struggling to reach mediocrity.

To use a Southern phrase, bless your heart.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> I think he's just an unbiased college football fan with no team of his own to color his judgement.


"You can NOT be serious!!!!"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

schaeffer said:


> yellow and green yeh, i know. yeh, i know auburn beat us a couple of years ago. but this is now. hoping we get a crack at alabama or lsu this year


Be careful what you wish for. You just might get it & realize you didn't really want it in the 1st place.

Stanford still wins in Palo Alto & we will be forced to you fans of a gimmick offense talking that what if crap again.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> "You can NOT be serious!!!!"


John McEnroe is that you ?


----------



## huntinman

An observation and a question.

Schaefer, your "partner" and "bubba" schtick is a little idiotic. Doesn't make you look too smart.


Why isn't UCF in the top 25? They beat Lousiville last night. They gave South Carolina everything they could handle a few weeks ago. That team is good.


----------



## Cowtown

*Warning: Bear attacks on the rise, raising safety concerns!*

Sic Em!


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> "You can NOT be serious!!!!"


I'm just messing with you. Somehow I thought I might get a reaction out of you. I still can't believe the world has turned so upside down that Oregon is considered a powerhouse. It used to be Oregon was the second best team in the State.


----------



## mngundog

huntinman said:


> An observation and a question.
> 
> Schaefer, your "partner" and "bubba" schtick is a little idiotic. Doesn't make you look too smart.
> 
> 
> Why isn't UCF in the top 25? They beat Lousiville last night. They gave South Carolina everything they could handle a few weeks ago. That team is good.


An observation within a question, followed by a comment.

After listening to Coachmo throw out terms like "idiotic", "stupid", and "asinine", you choose to go after the guy who used Pardner? To funny.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

I like sec fans think they r the only people who know football. 

/Paul


----------



## schaeffer

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I like sec fans think they r the only people who know football.
> 
> /Paul


take a look at the SAT scores from these SEC states and it kinda explains it. To all of you who claim that Oregon plays little but trick football, what can I say? That is simply B.S. I presume that you are including most of the PAC 12. That would include UCLA, Washington and Stanford. And of course the SEC plays real football. Forget Ohio State--just another ho hum team, huh? The fact remains that the SEC has played two ranked non-conference teams this year and lost both games. Brag all you want. Dice it and slice it like you want, but it's a fact that the SEC has got a few good teams this year. A large group of mediocre teams and a few crummy teams. Pretty much like every other BCS conference. Go Ducks.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I like sec fans think they r the only people who know football.
> 
> /Paul


I wouldn't say that SEC fans are the only people who know football any more than I would say all SEC fans know football (Vanderbilt, anyone?). Both statements would be ridiculous.

However, if you put any stock at all in the "pelts on the wall" theory you would have to say we know something about what we are doing. IIWII.

And for those of you who say the SEC is favored by the media and polls, that must be a brand new development. See Alabama 1966, Alabama 1977, and Auburn 2004 for just a few examples right off the top of my head.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Stanford is an SEC type of team playing in the Pac 12.

Didn't they beat Oregon last year to keep them out of the BCS Championship game? Hmmmmmmm.

Once again, bless your heart. 



schaeffer said:


> take a look at the SAT scores from these SEC states and it kinda explains it. To all of you who claim that Oregon plays little but trick football, what can I say? That is simply B.S. I presume that you are including most of the PAC 12. That would include UCLA, Washington and Stanford. And of course the SEC plays real football. Forget Ohio State--just another ho hum team, huh? The fact remains that the SEC has played two ranked non-conference teams this year and lost both games. Brag all you want. Dice it and slice it like you want, but it's a fact that the SEC has got a few good teams this year. A large group of mediocre teams and a few crummy teams. Pretty much like every other BCS conference. Go Ducks.


----------



## huntinman

mngundog said:


> An observation within a question, followed by a comment.
> 
> After listening to Coachmo throw out terms like "idiotic", "stupid", and "asinine", you choose to go after the guy who used Pardner? To funny.


I thought Coachmo complimented Schaeffer by calling him Einstein. I disagreed.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Watch out for my SOONERS!! One loss won't keep them down for long.


----------



## bjoiner

schaeffer said:


> take a look at the SAT scores from these SEC states and it kinda explains it. To all of you who claim that Oregon plays little but trick football, what can I say? That is simply B.S. I presume that you are including most of the PAC 12. That would include UCLA, Washington and Stanford. And of course the SEC plays real football. Forget Ohio State--just another ho hum team, huh? The fact remains that the SEC has played two ranked non-conference teams this year and lost both games. Brag all you want. Dice it and slice it like you want, but it's a fact that the SEC has got a few good teams this year. A large group of mediocre teams and a few crummy teams. Pretty much like every other BCS conference. Go Ducks.


The reason they play so few nonconference ranked games is because there are so few to choose from. Most of them are already in the sec.


----------



## schaeffer

S:everal weeks ago:

Oregon 59 Tennessee 0 Four minutes to go in the third quarter

Today:

Tennessee 23 South Carolina 21 Final

'nuf said


----------



## coachmo

Mngundog, you can cover for schaeffer all you want too. When someone wants to be a smart ass by posting "let me spell cat for you" then that's the direction we can go! I'm ok with that. Anyone that won't admit the domination the SEC has displayed over the last 20 or so years in college football is either in denial or incredibly stupid. FYI Oregon's opponents W-L record is 17-19.


----------



## bjoiner

Ranked teams are 3-4 this week so far. Perhaps they are a little off.


----------



## BonMallari

coachmo said:


> Mngundog, you can cover for schaeffer all you want too. When someone wants to be a smart ass by posting "let me spell cat for you" then that's the direction we can go! I'm ok with that.* Anyone that won't admit the domination the SEC has displayed over the last 20 or so years in college football is either in denial or incredibly stupid.* FYI Oregon's opponents W-L record is 17-19.


Are we talking National Championships or just overall W/L records or rankings...just trying to see what your criteria is....because if you are talking National Champions (AP or USAToday)

2003 -current year: 8 =SEC, 1 Split

1993 -2002: 3 SEC, 

calling people incredibly stupid speaks for itself....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College_football_national_championships_in_NCAA_Division_I_FBS


----------



## coachmo

10 or so titles in the last 20 years by one conference is pretty strong. So if you want to just include the last ten years would prove the point as well!


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> Mngundog, you can cover for schaeffer all you want too. When someone wants to be a smart ass by posting "let me spell cat for you" then that's the direction we can go! I'm ok with that. Anyone that won't admit the domination the SEC has displayed over the last 20 or so years in college football is either in denial or incredibly stupid. FYI Oregon's opponents W-L record is 17-19.


Listen, Coachmo. Go back and look at your original response to one of my first posts. I responded to the effect that I wasn't trying to offend anyone, that it was just college football. Your reply was another smart ass comment. So let me give to you straight--your a self righteous dope, that clearly doesn't recognize his own behavior. Stuff it Bubba


----------



## duk4me

schaeffer said:


> Listen, Coachmo. Go back and look at your original response to one of my first posts. I responded to the effect that I wasn't trying to offend anyone, that it was just college football. Your reply was another smart ass comment. So let me give to you straight--your a self righteous dope, that clearly doesn't recognize his own behavior. Stuff it Bubba


Schaffer it was Forrest that played for the Tide not Bubba.


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> Are we talking National Championships or just overall W/L records or rankings...just trying to see what your criteria is....because if you are talking National Champions (AP or USAToday)
> 
> 2003 -current year: 8 =SEC, 1 Split
> 
> 1993 -2002: 3 SEC,
> 
> calling people incredibly stupid speaks for itself....
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College_football_national_championships_in_NCAA_Division_I_FBS


Bon, coach is right... This twerp is a newbie here. He comes in here talking his crap... Hell, I guess we were all young and dumb just like him once upon a time... We just didn't have the internet to help us prove it to the whole damn world.


----------



## mjiorle

This week is going to shake things up a bit. Wow! Two crazy weeks in a row. This is why games are played on the field, and not on paper, and why we love college football! 
Mike


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yeah, Sling Blade is good for 2 loses a year. Incompetent as frick!!!! How he still doesn't understand TOs & a damned game clock is beyond me!!!! 28 seconds should have been left. 28!!!! What does Sling Blade do, piss it away.


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, Sling Blade is good for 2 loses a year. Incompetent as frick!!!! How he still doesn't understand TOs & a damned game clock is beyond me!!!! 28 seconds should have been left. 28!!!! What does Sling Blade do, piss it away.



That was rediculous.. Then he calls it with 3 sec left, as if that makes any sense? It should of been called before a second rolled off the clock, much less 25 seconds rolling off. But on the other hand if there wasnt 3 picks in scoring position, It wouldn;t be left in ole Les Miles hands to handle the clock in critical situations, anyways no matter the situation he SHOULD know what to do.

Bama beat up on ARK. Nothing to brag about but bama did look to be playing complete in all phases of the game. Defense held it to a goose egg & got a INT. Had no penalties, gave up 0 sacks and had 0 turnovers.
Auburn is coming on pretty good now. Could make for a really interesting Iron Bowl!!


----------



## coachmo

Schaffer, nothing self righteous about me just know a smart ass when I see one. You're one of those guys that talks a lot of crap but avoids questions like the plague! Let me give you an example of being self-righteousness: I've forgotten more about football than you'll ever know. Now I'm not saying that just giving you an example so you can better understand the words and phrases you use! Oh wait I guess that last comment would be me being self righteous!!!


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> Schaffer, nothing self righteous about me just know a smart ass when I see one. You're one of those guys that talks a lot of crap but avoids questions like the plague!


What's your question partner?


----------



## huntinman

schaeffer said:


> What's your question partner?


My question is when are you going to lose the attitude? Or just get lost?


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> "please don't look past the rebels, please don't look past the rebels, please don't look past the rebels!"- les miles quote on tmz getting out of his car to attend sunday afternoon coaches meeting!


Good advice right there Roseberry.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

TDB87 said:


> That was rediculous.. Then he calls it with 3 sec left, as if that makes any sense? It should of been called before a second rolled off the clock, much less 25 seconds rolling off. But on the other hand if there wasnt 3 picks in scoring position, It wouldn;t be left in ole Les Miles hands to handle the clock in critical situations, anyways no matter the situation he SHOULD know what to do.
> 
> Bama beat up on ARK. Nothing to brag about but bama did look to be playing complete in all phases of the game. Defense held it to a goose egg & got a INT. Had no penalties, gave up 0 sacks and had 0 turnovers.
> Auburn is coming on pretty good now. Could make for a really interesting Iron Bowl!!


they played a high school team. They about the easiest schedule in football this year. Way to be proud

/Paul


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> in an upset, central florida over louisville by 3. *Great call - winner*
> sc beats the vols by 14.- Loser
> ducks win by 52 over another big opponent.*Loser*
> ucla beats stanford by 3. this 2nd loss exposes stanford's weakness.....too many white boys!* Loser*
> notre dame beats the trojans by 10 in the "i am only watching because i love the turtle neck, cable knit sweaters of the usc cheerleaders bowl".;-) *Winner- agree on the cheerleaders too*
> lsu beats ole miss by 13 after ole miss has a big rushing first half. *BIG LOSER*
> alabama takes a knee and beats the razorbacks by 12.* Winner Duh*
> florida beats mizzou by 3. mizzou can't get it done without franklin. - *Loser*
> the aggies sell out, stack the box on defense trying to force auburn to beat them passing. the "booger eaters" still rush for 275 on them. texas a&m wins by 10. *LOSER*
> in the biggie of the week, winston finally plays quarterback like a freshman. clemson wins by 3 on the last possession.
> *BIGGEST LOSER*
> bon,
> if you can't win in vegas by betting against that.........:razz:



after you picked the upset on Friday I actually thought you might have a good week of prognostications so I stayed away from betting any of the games you picked except the LSU/Ole Miss game (I took the Rebels)

Roseberry 3 wins 7 losses

Bon - 5 wins 5 losses....the books won, as they usually do



Now SEC homers have no choice but to hope that Alabama runs the table to continue the SEC stranglehold on the National Championship....looks like its Alabama- Oregon- Ohio St,- Florida State with Missouri and Baylor (maybe the scariest team no one has seen) waiting in the wings..

too bad there isnt a playoff this year


----------



## SpinRetriever

I wish they would take Texas AM out of the Top 25. They have played no one except in the games they have lost.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> That was rediculous.. Then he calls it with 3 sec left, as if that makes any sense? It should of been called before a second rolled off the clock, much less 25 seconds rolling off. But on the other hand if there wasnt 3 picks in scoring position, It wouldn;t be left in ole Les Miles hands to handle the clock in critical situations, anyways no matter the situation he SHOULD know what to do.
> 
> Bama beat up on ARK. Nothing to brag about but bama did look to be playing complete in all phases of the game. Defense held it to a goose egg & got a INT. Had no penalties, gave up 0 sacks and had 0 turnovers.
> Auburn is coming on pretty good now. Could make for a really interesting Iron Bowl!!


You really think that he is worth well over 4 Mil a year?? How in the heck can you have a liability making that much money? Heck, did it ever occur to him that 28 seconds is a long time in CFB???? Nevermind you have the best WR tandem in the country & a QB with a rifle arm???? The fact that Mett had his worst possible game & still had a chance. Somebody explain simple defense to John Chavis. How in the world do you think a 4-3 scheme will match up with a team in the gun & 5 WRs???? LBs shouldn't be asked to cover WRs all game!!!! Get DJ Welter off the field!!!! He is the worst MLB that I've ever seen!!!! He just kinda gets in the way of a player and gets run over in hopes to suggesting him to go down. 

Another Capital One Bowl for LSU. Bluh. That's just pathetic. The season is a bust before Homecoming. Next year is a rebuilding year. Atleast we can still ruin y'all's season. Bluh. That's sad when that's the best we can hope for.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> after you picked the upset on Friday I actually thought you might have a good week of prognostications so I stayed away from betting any of the games you picked except the LSU/Ole Miss game (I took the Rebels)
> 
> Roseberry 3 wins 7 losses
> 
> Bon - 5 wins 5 losses....the books won, as they usually do


ok bon here goes some roseberry math:

1. in post #615, i also foretold of the fraud that had been the washington huskies and of their upcoming loss to az st. +1 
2. i gotta claim a win on the ducks(even though they didn't romp by as much as i divined) +1
3. as mngd posted, even though i couldn't commit to a reb win, i did have a premonititon that lsu might not be looking as seriously at the rebels as they should. good for +1/2
4. as good as my "ouiga board" prediction on the ucf upset of louisville was, it was cancelled out by the crappy "channel bobby bowden seance" i held for that stupid clemson prediction. +-0

this makes me 5 1/2 out of 11. pretty good for upset weekend!;-)


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> ok bon here goes some roseberry math:
> 
> 1. in post #615, i also foretold of the fraud that had been the washington huskies and of their upcoming loss to az st. +1
> 2. i gotta claim a win on the ducks(even though they didn't romp by as much as i divined) +1
> 3. as mngd posted, even though i couldn't commit to a reb win, i did have a premonititon that lsu might not be looking as seriously at the rebels as they should. good for +1/2
> 4. as good as my "ouiga board" prediction on the ucf upset of louisville was, it was cancelled out by the crappy "channel bobby bowden seance" i held for that stupid clemson prediction. -5
> 
> this makes me 1/2 out of 11. not so good for upset weekend!;-)


Fixed it for you - when you live that close to those folks & didn't see that coming. 

1. WA will have a new coach next year - though this is an improved product over the past, we still lack depth. A coach that has been here 5 years should have fixed that.

2. WSU is a lot better coached team than in the past - if Leach stays, a lot of the folks in the northern division of the PAC 12 will not be happy. 

3. ?????????????????? LSU is well recruited, but can't say a lot for the coaching .

4. UCF is well coached .


----------



## TDB87

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> they played a high school team. They about the easiest schedule in football this year. Way to be proud
> 
> /Paul


Alabama didn't play a highschool team, they played Arkansas, who I'll agree is not very good. Proud? YEA, I'm proud of my team. Weak schedule? Weaker than the last several I suppose. But It all works out in the end. Alot of teams have weak schedules. Alabama has had 2 cupcakes, Colo. St and Ga st. You cant knock them for the SEC schedule or scheduling VA tech 3 years ago for this years opener. VA tech is coming on ok since the bama game. All i did in my post was state some facts about no sacks,penalties, Turn overs and no pts allowed. Definately not bragging about a ARK win. But i guess i could considering Bama was the only SEC team who didn't let a lesser bottom feeder beat em.

Still a lot of football left.


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You really think that he is worth well over 4 Mil a year?? How in the heck can you have a liability making that much money? Heck, did it ever occur to him that 28 seconds is a long time in CFB???? Nevermind you have the best WR tandem in the country & a QB with a rifle arm???? The fact that Mett had his worst possible game & still had a chance. Somebody explain simple defense to John Chavis. How in the world do you think a 4-3 scheme will match up with a team in the gun & 5 WRs???? LBs shouldn't be asked to cover WRs all game!!!! Get DJ Welter off the field!!!! He is the worst MLB that I've ever seen!!!! He just kinda gets in the way of a player and gets run over in hopes to suggesting him to go down.
> 
> Another Capital One Bowl for LSU. Bluh. That's just pathetic. The season is a bust before Homecoming. Next year is a rebuilding year. Atleast we can still ruin y'all's season. Bluh. That's sad when that's the best we can hope for.


I don't think he deserves 4 million a year, at all. I don't know why he cant seem to manage a clock. If he calls the TO Ole miss kick it and run 3 sec off the clock. After KO lsu has 20+ seconds to get in FG range. With 20 secs it can be turned into 4-5 plays if they are called right to get out of bounds. I feel for ya.


----------



## Cowtown

Cowtown said:


> *Warning: Bear attacks on the rise, raising safety concerns!*
> 
> Sic Em!


70-7. Bear attacks are endangering lives. Beware!


----------



## HNTFSH




----------



## Dustin D




----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Fixed it for you - when you live that close to those folks & didn't see that coming.


ok marvin, i admit it......i suck!;-) that clemson pick was a turd, not even considering that i enhanced my own ignorance by saying, "winston will finally play like a freshman!":razz: 

after this weekend it sure looks like florida state and oregon are the best two teams in college football! i can't wait to see these two clash in the bcs championship game!;-)


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> after this weekend it sure looks like florida state and oregon are the best two teams in college football! i can't wait to see these two clash in the bcs championship game!;-)


lol

Dude neither of those teams will even play for the National Championship.


----------



## schaeffer

Dustin D said:


> lol
> 
> Dude neither of those teams will even play for the National Championship.


Dustin, why do you say that? The think one of those teams may lose? Is the SEC champion guaranteed to be in the championship? Just curious


----------



## RookieTrainer

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> they played a high school team. They about the easiest schedule in football this year. Way to be proud
> 
> /Paul


According to Jeff Sagarin, Alabama has played the 43rd hardest schedule so far and has a 3-0 record against Top 30 teams. Oregon, on the other hand, has played the 68th hardest schedule and is 1-0 against Top 30 teams. Neither of them have played a Top 10 team yet, again according to Sagarin.


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> lol
> 
> Dude neither of those teams will even play for the National Championship.


 Which team is going to beat Florida State? Saturday night, the Tigers were just plain out hustled by the Rebels combined with some poor passes by Mett to covered WR's.


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> Saturday night, the Tigers were just plain out hustled by the Rebels combined with some poor passes by Mett to covered WR's.


'Course the consolation prize for you and Jacob could be Le Smiles to Tejas at end of season, as a couple LSUrs confirmed having heard (and also wished for [or very mildly argued against] at a field trial over the weekend.

As for who'll beat FSU, themselves most likely. FSU may be Free Shoes U. to the ol' Ball Coach, but they're also FAWTFFOYF U., - Find A Way To Fall Flat On Your Face U. ...just like Clemson.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> lol
> 
> Dude neither of those teams will even play for the National Championship.


that is exactly why I picked them! ask bon and marvin, my prediction almost makes it a sure thing that they will not!;-)


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Is the SEC champion guaranteed to be in the championship? Just curious


yes.........obviously!


----------



## mjh345

M i z


----------



## schaeffer

roseberry said:


> yes.........obviously!


i agree with you. alabama could win by only one in each of its remaining games and still play in the championship


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> i agree with you. alabama could win by only one in each of its remaining games and still play in the championship


and if the team noted above by my friend marc, MIZ wins by one point in each of its remaining games, it will play in the bcs championship game!


----------



## BonMallari

So the U (Miami 'Canes) got what amounts to a hand slap after all the allegations, if there was ever a program that lacked institutional control it was Convict U


----------



## Dustin D

The Cajuns just wrapped up a win against A. State.

The interesting point of the game? Their two longest drives, didn't produce points. 
But having the lead, it worked out nice keeping the other offense off the field.

The main reason they sustained their drives; 12/21 on third down.

Cajuns 'D' also held A. State in check.




Louisiana-Lafayette Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT12:34103:04ARST 50831Field Goal Good07:30106:19ULL 251277Rushing Touchdown13:17202:33ULL 14686Rushing Touchdown09:25203:45ULL 18614Interception03:39201:19ULL 2536Punt01:04201:04ULL 32847End of Half15:003*08:03*ULL 161473Field Goal Missed05:23305:20ULL 161171Field Goal Good12:55401:57ULL 1939Punt08:544*08:54*ULL 121770End of Half

Yes you're seeing that correctly. 

ULL held the ball for the last 9 minutes of the game. PWNED!



*Team Stat Comparison*



ULLARST1st Downs26103rd down efficiency12-215-124th down efficiency1-10-1Total Yards470168Passing20589Comp-Att18-2811-21Yards per pass7.34.2Rushing26579Rushing Attempts5825Yards per rush4.63.2Penalties4-304-44Turnovers11Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown11Possession42:1817:42


----------



## crackerd

Andrew Toney just hit you with a spot foul for nickname negligence: Leaving out the Ragin' in (front of) Cajuns.

MG


----------



## Franco

After a 40 year draught of no bowl games, looks like the Ragin Cajuns will make it three in a row under third year HC Hudspeth. I'd be shocked if they didn't play Tulane in the New Orleans Bowl. The New Orleans Chamber of Commerce is pulling for them since they have brought an average of 40,000 fans to each of the bowl game the last two years. Tulane HC Curtis Johnson (WR Coach under Sean Payton and N O native) is building a solid program, getting a new on campus stadium and the team is led by some kid with the last name of Montana whose dad's name is Joe.

Maybe a more interesting bowl game would be the Ragin Cajuns vs the Oregon Ducks since they both beat Nichols State by 63 points


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> Maybe a more interesting bowl game would be the Ragin Cajuns vs the Oregon Ducks since they both beat Nichols State by 63 points


franco,
stop it.......that is schaeffer logic!


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> After a 40 year draught of no bowl games, looks like the Ragin Cajuns will make it three in a row under third year HC Hudspeth.


H*lluva coach from way back at Goober Pyle's (and Harlon Hill's) alma mater - says here he gets one of the next ACC/Big 12/SEC openings.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

YES! YES! YES! Please pump up the HYPE! Keep it going for the next 2½ months!

Can't wait to start hearing "Oregon, the Team no one wants to play" ...ewww*shivers* scary!

I love it! Crank up the HYPE!

http://espn.go.com/blog/pac12/post/_/id/64067/what-are-oregons-weaknesses


----------



## BonMallari

In all fairness to Roseberry (John Mc) I thought it was my turn to take first shot at CFB prognostications

Disclaimer : these are for entertainment purposes only,and my season record against the spread is about 52%...it usually consists of betting one $10 parlay card per week so I have some interest to talk with my guests who want to know what the line is for different games..I am by no means a professional handicapper but I did go 9-1 two weeks ago all on CFB

1. Texas + 3 at TCU; wont bet against my Horns

2. Utah + 6.5 at USC: I will take the Utes plus the points maybe even straight up on the money line to beat the Trojans

3. Texas A&M - 17 vs Vandy : JF plays a half and Vandy back door covers

4. UCLA + 24 vs Oregon: the line opened at 17.5 and jumped all the way up to the current number, wont touch the game

5. Alabama -28 vs Tenn: the number will be in doubt till the end..will take Bama to cover on a meaningless pick six at the end of the game

6. Oklahoma -7 vs Texas Tech: I will watch this game...Oklahoma at home to cover

7. LSU -47 vs Furman : Furman the school that produced Hall of Fame golfer Beth Daniel, and LSU fans make fun of Bama's schedule

8. Baylor - 35 vs Kansas: Baylor the best team you havent seen all year will hang 60 on Charlie Weis and Kansas,they may however give up 20

9. Missouri -2 vs SoCarolina: if Shaw doesnt play the Gamecocks go down

10. Nevada - 6.5 vs UNLV : UNLV stinks and should get run out of the stadium but its a big in state rivalry game...dont care either way


there you go John...have at it...if you bet that card I know where I can sell you an island in the Sonoran desert


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> In all fairness to Roseberry (John Mc) I thought it was my turn to take first shot at CFB prognostications
> 
> Disclaimer : these are for entertainment purposes only,and my season record against the spread is about 52%...it usually consists of betting one $10 parlay card per week so I have some interest to talk with my guests who want to know what the line is for different games..I am by no means a professional handicapper but I did go 9-1 two weeks ago all on CFB
> 
> 1. Texas + 3 at TCU; wont bet against my Horns
> 
> 2. Utah + 6.5 at USC: I will take the Utes plus the points maybe even straight up on the money line to beat the Trojans
> 
> 3. Texas A&M - 17 vs Vandy : JF plays a half and Vandy back door covers
> 
> 4. UCLA + 24 vs Oregon: the line opened at 17.5 and jumped all the way up to the current number, wont touch the game
> 
> 5. Alabama -28 vs Tenn: the number will be in doubt till the end..will take Bama to cover on a meaningless pick six at the end of the game
> 
> 6. Oklahoma -7 vs Texas Tech: I will watch this game...Oklahoma at home to cover
> 
> 7. LSU -47 vs Furman : Furman the school that produced Hall of Fame golfer Beth Daniel, and LSU fans make fun of Bama's schedule
> 
> 8. Baylor - 35 vs Kansas: Baylor the best team you havent seen all year will hang 60 on Charlie Weis and Kansas,they may however give up 20
> 
> 9. Missouri -2 vs SoCarolina: if Shaw doesnt play the Gamecocks go down
> 
> 10. Nevada - 6.5 vs UNLV : UNLV stinks and should get run out of the stadium but its a big in state rivalry game...dont care either way
> 
> 
> there you go John...have at it...if you bet that card I know where I can sell you an island in the Sonoran desert


Wrong on # 9... If Shaw does play they go down. He's the primary reason they lost to TN... (Other than the TN defense)

Shaw is tough, but if you want to be a running back, play running back. The backup is a way better passer and always has been. He just hasn't been on the field much this year.


----------



## roseberry

bon,
what you say sounds good except:
i like the longhorns that beat oklahoma to beat tcu. the longhorns that lost to ol' miss....not so much. which ones show up? i say longhorns win by 3.
alabama wins by 2.8......not 28. take the vols people!
gamecocks win by 6. i wouldn't want to ruin a perfect record of underestimating mizzou 7 week in a row!!!!! 
baylor may need a third digit on the scoreboard!!!!!

good luck to all!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin S

Anyone care to comment on UCLA-OR? Methinks Art Blank might be sorry he fired Mora about now .


----------



## schaeffer

Marvin S said:


> Anyone care to comment on UCLA-OR? Methinks Art Blank might be sorry he fired Mora about now .


Today will be the second test to see if Oregon is the real deal. If they lose then they are pretender. If it's a close game, probably really won't know and suggests that they simply a good college team. If they overpower UCLA with a tromping, while Alabama bring it on. I predicting they will knock the sheet out if them, but I do have a bias. 
The Alabama game is going to show us a lot too. Tennessee has been stiffening up. If they give Alabama all they can handle, Alabama simply shouldn't be number one. However, I think it will be Alabamans day big


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> Anyone care to comment on UCLA-OR? Methinks Art Blank might be sorry he fired Mora about now .


UCLA has three freshman on the OL,they are young and fast with a very good QB in Hundley, but I think they are a year away from being in the top tier of the Pac 12.....I also think that Jim Mora Jr. could easily be added to the short list of potential replacements for Mack Brown at Texas


----------



## roseberry

ducks win big over ucla. ucla not be a test for ducks, ucla is not nearly as good as utah! schaeffer logic: utah beat stanford, stanford beat ucla.;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> 7. LSU -47 vs Furman : Furman the school that produced Hall of Fame golfer Beth Daniel, and LSU fans make fun of Bama's schedule


The gumps have played every directional school of the blind & deaf in the area. @ home @ that. How many home games can 1 team have????


----------



## schaeffer

roseberry said:


> ducks win big over ucla. ucla not be a test for ducks, ucla is not nearly as good as utah! schaeffer logic: utah beat stanford, stanford beat ucla.;-)


No Mr. Berry:

My logic is more like this:

Oregon 59-0 over Tennessee with four minutes in the fourth quarter.

Tennessee beats South Carolina

Florida struggles with Tennessee

South Carolina barely loses to Georgia when Georgia was healthy

Conclusion: The Ducks are one whole hell of lot better than any of the premier teams in the SEC. Alabama is yet to be seen.

Now I recognize that this is a little out there, but then why have polls? In great part, don't they do the same thing? Its not that I put much stock in polls---Alabama being number one is a prime example of the huge error in them. What minute--Alabama beat Georgia State


----------



## schaeffer

roseberry said:


> ducks win big over ucla. ucla not be a test for ducks, ucla is not nearly as good as utah! schaeffer logic: utah beat stanford, stanford beat ucla.;-)


One final thing: Do you find the disparity between the "treatment" of South Carolina and Oregon with their common opponent? Your logic tells you this meaningless? Ha!


----------



## Dustin D

...and Miami pulls out another win to improve to 7-0.

Barely making it by their last two teams, (UNC & Wake)
Fl. St. is likely going to smash them next weekend.


----------



## BonMallari

whoever designed the Maryland uniforms and helmets should be biatch slapped...ugliest helmet of all time,looks like something a moto x kid would wear


----------



## Chris Videtto

Bama vs Tenn is getting ugly just out of the 1st quarter 21-0......


----------



## Dustin D

Chris Videtto said:


> Bama vs Tenn is getting ugly just out of the 1st quarter 21-0......


Slightly.... 



Drives
Current
Scoring
1st
2nd
3rd
4th









CRIMSON TIDEVOLUNTEERS











KICKOFF




  more plays   



Tennessee Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT13:32101:08TENN 2136Punt08:44102:42TENN 25641Turnover on Downs00:28103:27TENN 19621Punt07:18201:45TENN 4536Interception02:36202:24TENN 2874Interception00:12200:12TENN 2517End of Half


Alabama Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00101:28ALA 48351Passing Touchdown12:24103:40ALA 34766Rushing Touchdown06:02105:34ALA 341266Passing Touchdown12:01204:43ALA 19981Rushing Touchdown05:33202:57ALA 33631Fumble





Remember the Pick 6 isn't there b/c it wasn't a drive.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> UCLA has three freshman on the OL,they are young and fast with a very good QB in Hundley, but I think they are a year away from being in the top tier of the Pac 12.....I also think that Jim Mora Jr. could easily be added to the short list of potential replacements for Mack Brown at Texas


The Dawgfather, Don James, passed into the great unknown last week. Don James was the 2nd best coach the huskies ever had, 1st best being Jim Owens. 

During James regime one of his coordinators was Jim Sr, after he left the teams were never quite as good - Jim Walden at Wazzu being able to beat the Huskies 5 times in 9 meetings , James vouched for Walden when he left for Iowa State.

Methinks UCLA will spend a lot of money to keep Mora there, they are now relevant in LA land .


----------



## Dustin D

Man this is nuts for stats; 35 points in the 1st Qtr? Really?



Florida State Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT14:27101:25FSU 35465Rushing Touchdown11:20100:08FSU 39139Passing Touchdown09:31102:29FSU 40762Rushing Touchdown06:20100:11FSU 14214Passing Touchdown03:57101:55FSU 11589Passing Touchdown13:04202:01FSU 37525Punt08:50203:30FSU 28817Punt04:20201:14FSU 46654Rushing Touchdown01:28201:28FSU 821End of Half


and on the other end ...


North Carolina State Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00100:33NCST 3520Interception13:02101:42NCST 836Punt11:12101:41NCST 2138Punt07:02100:42NCST 252-11Fumble06:09102:12NCST 25612Punt02:02103:58NCST 201139Interception


----------



## Dustin D

Scoring Summary

FIRST QUARTERFURLSU 







TD10:52Zach Mettenberger pass intercepted by Reggie Thomas at the Furm 26, returned for 74 yards for a TOUCHDOWN.7
0


ROFL @ YOU Zach Mettenberger!!! ... b/c what else is there to do but laugh...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Just talk about the teams on the crappy side of the state. 

This "Defense" is absolutely atrocious. 3rd & long means nothing.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> This "Defense" is absolutely atrocious. 3rd & long means nothing.


That's a good word for the LSU Defense. Worst I've seen in a decade.

Look at these Stats. Furman *working LSU OVER* on HomeComing Night lol

Look at those drives!

*Team Stat Comparison*



FURLSU1st Downs12103rd down efficiency4-103-44th down efficiency1-10-0Total Yards149278Passing94164Comp-Att14-227-12Yards per pass4.313.7Rushing55114Rushing Attempts2212Yards per rush2.59.5Penalties2-102-20Turnovers02Fumbles lost01Interceptions thrown01Possession22:097:51


*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTERFURLSU FURMAN
TD10:52Zach Mettenberger pass intercepted by Reggie Thomas at the Furm 26, returned for 74 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Ray Early extra point GOOD.Watch Highlight70LSU
TD9:47Jeremy Hill rush for 55 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Colby Delahoussaye extra point GOOD._Drive info: 4 plays, 75 yds in 1:05_
Watch Highlight77FURMAN
FG3:57Ray Early 46 yard field goal GOOD.*Drive info: 13 plays, 46 yds in 5:50*
Watch Highlight
107LSU
TD2:57Jeremy Hill rush for 4 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Colby Delahoussaye extra point MISSED._Drive info: 4 plays, 69 yds in 1:00_
Watch Highlight1013SECOND QUARTERFURLSU LSU
TD13:34Zach Mettenberger pass complete to Odell Beckham for 37 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Colby Delahoussaye extra point GOOD._Drive info: 5 plays, 62 yds in 1:31_

1020FURMAN
FG6:48Ray Early 31 yard field goal GOOD.*Drive info: 13 plays, 61 yds in 6:46*

1320FURMAN
FG0:00Ray Early 23 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 5 plays, 22 yds in 1:57_

1620


----------



## Dustin D

UCLA and Oregon Tied @ the Half.

and that's with a RedZone Turnover by UCLA or they'd likely be up 7.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> That's a good word for the LSU Defense. Worst I've seen in a decade.


Not true. The "Co DC" fiasco was worse.


----------



## Dustin D

Look at this ridiculousness; 7 play drives ended on fumbles, 8 play drive turnover on downs....nastiness.


South Carolina Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00101:23SCAR 2037Punt12:27100:26SCAR 4830Punt09:55105:40SCAR 281154Field Goal Missed
01:23103:53SCAR 24747Fumble
09:01203:15SCAR 27771Fumble
04:16200:34SCAR 25211Interception
01:55200:57SCAR 9520Turnover on Downs
00:35200:35SCAR 712End of Half12:37302:29SCAR 8855Turnover on Downs


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

BonMallari said:


> UCLA has three freshman on the OL,they are young and fast with a very good QB in Hundley, but I think they are a year away from being in the top tier of the Pac 12.....I also think that Jim Mora Jr. could easily be added to the short list of potential replacements for Mack Brown at Texas


Yet ypu picked them over the ducks. Moron move. Stick to reading dogs

/Paul


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sigh. Because our automatic PK was hurt, I lost $20.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Look at this ridiculousness; 7 play drives ended on fumbles, 8 play drive turnover on downs....nastiness.
> 
> 
> South Carolina Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00101:23SCAR 2037Punt12:27100:26SCAR 4830Punt09:55105:40SCAR 281154Field Goal Missed
> 01:23103:53SCAR 24747Fumble
> 09:01203:15SCAR 27771Fumble
> 04:16200:34SCAR 25211Interception
> 01:55200:57SCAR 9520Turnover on Downs
> 00:35200:35SCAR 712End of Half12:37302:29SCAR 8855Turnover on Downs


And what's more ridiculous? They won!


----------



## huntinman

schaeffer said:


> No Mr. Berry:
> 
> My logic is more like this:
> 
> Oregon 59-0 over Tennessee with four minutes in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Tennessee beats South Carolina
> 
> Florida struggles with Tennessee
> 
> South Carolina barely loses to Georgia when Georgia was healthy
> 
> Conclusion: The Ducks are one whole hell of lot better than any of the premier teams in the SEC. Alabama is yet to be seen.
> 
> Now I recognize that this is a little out there, but then why have polls? In great part, don't they do the same thing? Its not that I put much stock in polls---Alabama being number one is a prime example of the huge error in them. What minute--Alabama beat Georgia State


Just to show you how screwed up your "logic"is, South Carolina just beat Missourri at their barn.


----------



## Dustin D

How about this Oregon St vs Stanford Game?

The #1 Passing team in the nation is doing just that, 
but cannot finish the drives.

Stanford Defense has the bend don't break philosophy going on strong.

Look at Mannion's stats;

Oregon State Passing C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTSean Mannion35/442285.210


Stanfords QB? 

Stanford Passing C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTKevin Hogan8/18884.900


Stanford looks like some of the National Championship Teams of this past decade. 
Play Great Defense, Run the ball and make a few passes along the way.


/


----------



## BonMallari

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Yet ypu picked them over the ducks. Moron move. Stick to reading dogs
> 
> /Paul


read my post again Paul, I left the game alone because the spread jumped 6.5 points which meant someone knew something very few did...and I did not pick UCLA....stick to Facebook


----------



## BonMallari

BonMallari said:


> In all fairness to Roseberry (John Mc) I thought it was my turn to take first shot at CFB prognostications
> 
> Disclaimer : these are for entertainment purposes only,and my season record against the spread is about 52%...it usually consists of betting one $10 parlay card per week so I have some interest to talk with my guests who want to know what the line is for different games..I am by no means a professional handicapper but I did go 9-1 two weeks ago all on CFB
> 
> 1. Texas + 3 at TCU; wont bet against my Horns *Winner*
> 
> 2. Utah + 6.5 at USC: I will take the Utes plus the points maybe even straight up on the money line to beat the Trojans *Loser*
> 
> 3. Texas A&M - 17 vs Vandy : JF plays a half and Vandy back door covers *Loser*
> 
> 4. UCLA + 24 vs Oregon: the line opened at 17.5 and jumped all the way up to the current number, *wont touch the game *
> 
> 5. Alabama -28 vs Tenn: the number will be in doubt till the end..will take Bama to cover on a meaningless pick six at the end of the game *Winner*
> 
> 6. Oklahoma -7 vs Texas Tech: I will watch this game...Oklahoma at home to cover *Winner*
> 
> 7. LSU -47 vs Furman : Furman the school that produced Hall of Fame golfer Beth Daniel, and LSU fans make fun of Bama's schedule *LOSER*
> 
> 8. Baylor - 35 vs Kansas: Baylor the best team you havent seen all year will hang 60 on Charlie Weis and Kansas,they may however give up 20 *Winner*
> 
> 9. Missouri -2 vs SoCarolina: if Shaw doesnt play the Gamecocks go down *Loser*
> 
> 10. Nevada - 6.5 vs UNLV : UNLV stinks and should get run out of the stadium but its a big in state rivalry game...dont care either way *Loser*
> 
> 
> there you go John...have at it...if you bet that card I know where I can sell you an island in the Sonoran desert


4 wins

5 losses

1 no bet


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

BonMallari said:


> read my post again Paul, I left the game alone because the spread jumped 6.5 points which meant someone knew something very few did...and I did not pick UCLA....stick to Facebook


If your not for em your against them. Stick to dogpotus

/Paul


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> 4 wins
> 
> 5 losses
> 
> 1 no bet


Bon, I have to eat my words about Shaw. He came off the bench down 17-0, gets 17 in the 4th quarter to tie at the end of regulation and win in double OT. (Thanks to Mizzous kicker). The kid is tough.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> No Mr. Berry:
> 
> My logic is more like this:
> 
> Oregon 59-0 over Tennessee with four minutes in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Tennessee beats South Carolina
> 
> Florida struggles with Tennessee
> 
> South Carolina barely loses to Georgia when Georgia was healthy
> 
> Conclusion: The Ducks are one whole hell of lot better than any of the premier teams in the SEC. Alabama is yet to be seen.
> 
> Now I recognize that this is a little out there, but then why have polls? In great part, don't they do the same thing? Its not that I put much stock in polls---Alabama being number one is a prime example of the huge error in them. What minute--Alabama beat Georgia State


schaef,
i picked the ducks bro! Why you so mad at me?

by the way, did the poor little ol' alabama crimson tide beat the vols by enough points to get into the "schaeffer logic top ten in america"? that is what it's all about....right....how many you win by?

dustin, do you have any stats for me and schaeffer on just how many points alabama would have beaten tennessee by had they run a "hurry up" offense instead of just taking their time, lining up and running a play? i suppose it might have been more than 45? idk?


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> dustin, do you have any stats for me and schaeffer on just how many points alabama would have beaten tennessee by had they run a "hurry up" offense instead of just taking their time, lining up and running a play? i suppose it might have been more than 45? idk?


I'll have to plug it in my Stat Computer.  

for now;


BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Alabama8-02Oregon8-03Florida State7-04Ohio State8-05Stanford7-16Baylor7-07Miami (FL)7-08Clemson7-19Missouri7-110Oklahoma7-111Auburn7-112Texas A&M6-213LSU7-214South Carolina6-215Texas Tech7-116Fresno State7-017Northern Illinois8-018Oklahoma State6-119Louisville7-120UCLA5-221Michigan6-122Michigan State7-123UCF6-124Wisconsin5-225Notre Dame6-2


----------



## roseberry

btw bon,
great pickin'. it's nice for a brother to "put himself out there" and pick 'em! especially when he makes fun of another brother the week before!!!!;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

LSU vs. TAMU is shaping up to be a good game. No 12 vs. 13. Aggies have two more tune up games to improve the D. Who does LSU play the next two weeks?
Edit: Alabama and a bye week. Oh great the Tigers get two weeks to prepare.


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> LSU vs. TAMU is shaping up to be a good game. No 12 vs. 13. Aggies have two more tune up games to improve the D. Who does LSU play the next two weeks?
> Edit: Alabama and a bye week. Oh great the Tigers get two weeks to prepare.



I think LSU loses to Bama & A&M.
Chavis does not have the talent to put forth a game plan to play a full 4 quarters. It takes a whole half for him to get them lined up and the secondary is as weak as it's been in a long time. Something Both Bama and A&M will exploit.

Of course we all know LSU has attitude problems where they like to play to the competition(dumb) so they could come out strong against Bama, 
but they'll succumb to the pure outmatched talent in Tuscaloosa.

Now I think if the D Line plays with discipline, containing Johnny, 
LSU might have a chance to slow down the A&M offense and have a high scoring game of some sort.

Manziel to Evans > Wallace to Moncrief so...yea...

Think about it like this. If LSU does win out their next 3 games, LSU goes to the SEC Championship Game. Does that sound realistic for this team?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The only way LSU could go to Atlanta is *if* the gumps lose to both LSU & AU, LSU wins the last 3 games of the year, & if AU loses another game along the way. 

Now if you're soo confident about LSU losing to both the gumps & TAMU, put your money where your mouth is. We can start @ a grand in hand & go up from there. Make it easy on yourself.


----------



## metalone67

Man you guys talk like there are no other teams capable to go to the NC. Bama is a given, but I can think of two other teams that have a shot at the NC.


----------



## schaeffer

metalone67 said:


> Man you guys talk like there are no other teams capable to go to the NC. Bama is a given, but I can think of two other teams that have a shot at the NC.


SEC supporters would like to see another SEC rematch like Alabama and LSU: An incredibly boring game that only those living in the SE were interested in. A real snoozer.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

schaeffer said:


> SEC supporters would like to see another SEC rematch like Alabama and LSU: An incredibly boring game that only those living in the SE were interested in. A real snoozer.


They live in a world where there is no other teams in America. They have to the same view towards dating, keep it in the family...

/Paul


----------



## metalone67

schaeffer said:


> SEC supporters would like to see another SEC rematch like Alabama and LSU: An incredibly boring game that only those living in the SE were interested in. A real snoozer.


God can you imagine 3 years in a row? The only ones watching are family.


----------



## metalone67

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> They live in a world where there is no other teams in America. They have to the same view towards dating, keep it in the family...
> 
> /Paul


No forks in that tree.


----------



## Denver

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> They live in a world where there is no other teams in America. They have to the same view towards dating, keep it in the family...
> 
> /Paul


I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## Cowtown

Warning: Bear attacks continue. Oklahoma Land Thieves should take special precautions.

#6

Sic Em!


----------



## Franco

Paul's comments were funny! We can't help it that most of the nation doesn't pay attention to the Pac 10 or Big 10;-) As far as Ohio State goes, how many points did LSU beat them by a few season's ago when we played them in the Championship game? Until teams in the Pac 10, Big 10, Big 12 beat a top tier SEC team, don't expect us to take anything said as being serious. They couldn't beat the two or three best teams in the ACC.


----------



## roseberry

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> They live in a world where there is no other teams in America. They have to the same view towards dating, keep it in the family...
> 
> /Paul


unlike the "progressive tree huggers" in the faaaaaaar west, we southerners at least consider the feelings of those outside our own families.

our dating motto is, has been and will always be, "if a cousin aint good enough for her own kin, we sure aint gonna pawn her off on nobody else!";-)


----------



## HNTFSH

Franco said:


> Paul's comments were funny! We can't help it that most of the nation doesn't pay attention to the Pac 10 or Big 10;-) As far as Ohio State goes, how many points did LSU beat them by a few season's ago when we played them in the Championship game? Until teams in the Pac 10, Big 10, Big 12 beat a top tier SEC team, don't expect us to take anything said as being serious. They couldn't beat the two or three best teams in the ACC.


It was 38-24. Hardly an azz whoopin. Nor was our beating Miami title win at 31-24.

But congrats on the Furman win.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The only way LSU could go to Atlanta is *if* the gumps lose to both LSU & AU, LSU wins the last 3 games of the year, & if AU loses another game along the way.
> 
> Now if you're soo confident about LSU losing to both the gumps & TAMU, put your money where your mouth is. We can start @ a grand in hand & go up from there. Make it easy on yourself.


 I've paid my dues. I can have an opinion without betting anything. 

Regardless I didn't say anything about being confident. You can quote me next time for accruacy.


----------



## Dustin D

HNTFSH said:


> It was 38-24. Hardly an azz whoopin. Nor was our beating Miami title win at 31-24.
> 
> But congrats on the Furman win.



Congrats to your #49 Rated Strength of Schedule 
with opponents being 30-29 




and actually.......let me take us back to Jan. 7th 2008.

Ohio st did jump out to a 10-0 lead. However that last FG(Amazing 51 yarder) with 9 minutes left in the 1st Qtr. would be the last time they got close to scoring until it was 31-10 with the 3rd Qtr coming to an END when Ohio St scored their 2nd TD of the game. Handed to them after a M. Flynn INT inside the LSU RedZone by who dat?(-Now Saints-Malcolm Jenkins). Ohio St had 11 yards to go. Their best start for a drive the whole game. I would hope any team in the Championship could move 11 yards for a TD.

After that LSU eats some clock and Fischer kicks a MONSTER punt.

OSU is driving and they get stuck with a 4th and 7. Down 14 points, they go for it.
Boeckman is crushed by Highsmith and the Tigers recover the fumble.

Ohio St played good Defense and LSU punts.

Ohio St is driving when Boeckman throws an INT to Taylor.

With under 6 minutes left to play LSU puts a fantastic mixed 9 play 4 minute drive for a Touchdown
right down Ohio States throat. It would be the dagger.

At this point in the game the score is *38-17* with 1:42 seconds left to play.

The Game is over on all accounts. In fact a coach gets a Gatorade bath and Fans are seen holding up the No. 1 LSU National Championship Newspapers in the stands. 

Ohio St needs 3 touchdowns to tie. After a good return, they get one.

LSU kneels out for the win on their following possession.

Buckeyes played a hell of a game though. 



........so, that was fun.


----------



## coachmo

Nicely done Dustin, nicely done!


----------



## schaeffer

Dustin D said:


> Congrats to your #49 Rated Strength of Schedule
> with opponents being 30-29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and actually.......let me take us back to Jan. 7th 2008.
> 
> Ohio st did jump out to a 10-0 lead. However that last FG(Amazing 51 yarder) with 9 minutes left in the 1st Qtr. would be the last time they got close to scoring until it was 31-10 with the 3rd Qtr coming to an END when Ohio St scored their 2nd TD of the game. Handed to them after a M. Flynn INT inside the LSU RedZone by who dat?(-Now Saints-Malcolm Jenkins). Ohio St had 11 yards to go. Their best start for a drive the whole game. I would hope any team in the Championship could move 11 yards for a TD.
> 
> After that LSU eats some clock and Fischer kicks a MONSTER punt.
> 
> OSU is driving and they get stuck with a 4th and 7. Down 14 points, they go for it.
> Boeckman is crushed by Highsmith and the Tigers recover the fumble.
> 
> Ohio St played good Defense and LSU punts.
> 
> Ohio St is driving when Boeckman throws an INT to Taylor.
> 
> With under 6 minutes left to play LSU puts a fantastic mixed 9 play 4 minute drive for a Touchdown
> right down Ohio States throat. It would be the dagger.
> 
> At this point in the game the score is *38-17* with 1:42 seconds left to play.
> 
> The Game is over on all accounts. In fact a coach gets a Gatorade bath and Fans are seen holding up the No. 1 LSU National Championship Newspapers in the stands.
> 
> Ohio St needs 3 touchdowns to tie. After a good return, they get one.
> 
> LSU kneels out for the win on their following possession.
> 
> Buckeyes played a hell of a game though.
> 
> 
> 
> ........so, that was fun.


living in the past. 2008 huh. well, you want to talk about happened in 1957 or better yet in 1862 through 1865?


----------



## HNTFSH

It is fun to reflect on glory days when you face an 8-4 season. The face of the Buckeyes is different with Meyer and 20 consecutive wins. Let the chips fall where they may for the Title game.

When I read :"They couldn't beat the two or three best teams in the ACC" from a booster whose own team his 7-2 and haven't played any of the top 3 themselves..well I get suspicious.


----------



## metalone67

How many LSU fans does it take to change a light bulb?













0 they are still talking about the old one.


----------



## roseberry

metalone67 said:


> How many LSU fans does it take to change a light bulb?


hnt and metal,

take it easy on my friends from bayou country. i don't think dustin was the one who brought up the closeness of the game he provided play by play on.....was he?

the thing you need to remember is that miles and saban sent coach meyer away needing to "spend more time with his family". taking him at his own word and admiring him for his decision, it becomes evident to the rest of the country that the big 10 must be weak. meyer himself has made the big 10 where an sec coach goes to post a record of 20 and 0......and still be afforded plenty of time with his family!;-)


----------



## Dustin D

*I didn't bring it up*, I just delivered my opinion on the comment.

So let's see, you can't have an opinion unless you wager money and now you can't talk about the past?

You guys got some hidden rules I don't know about? 
Is there a time limit on when football talk becomes irrelevant, like no further back than 12 months from the current date or something?
..... sounds to me like you guys got some pinned up anger issues ... sort of like your favorite team got an azz whoopin and you still haven't got over it or something....


----------



## metalone67

Dustin, you talk about LSU this year like they are the best team on the field. All you have is the past. 
At least we can say we didn't get beaten like a red headed step child by a no name team.

I'll be the first OSU fan to say that it's going to be tough for anyone to beat Bama any time soon. Thank God for Big 10 coach to save them. LOL


----------



## HNTFSH

roseberry said:


> hnt and metal,
> 
> take it easy on my friends from bayou country. i don't think dustin was the one who brought up the closeness of the game he provided play by play on.....was he?
> 
> the thing you need to remember is that miles and saban sent coach meyer away needing to "spend more time with his family". taking him at his own word and admiring him for his decision, it becomes evident to the rest of the country that the big 10 must be weak. meyer himself has made the big 10 where an sec coach goes to post a record of 20 and 0......and still be afforded plenty of time with his family!;-)


Meyer is an Ohio son. Spin it how you like but the Big 10 doesn't appear to be the math equation.


Ohio State's 12-0 record was the second undefeated season for Meyer, who also went 12-0 at Utah in 2004;
In his 11 seasons as a head coach, Meyer has the 10th-best winning percentage (.835) in college football history, and second-best among current coaches, with a 116-23 record;
He has won two national championships;
He has won 13 games three times, the first to accomplish the feat, in addition to his two 12-win seasons;
He is the only active coach - and one of only nine all time - to have two winning streaks of at least 20 games (22 at Florida and 20 with Utah/Florida), and he has five winning streaks of 10-or-more games;
He won more games his first 10 years - 104 - than all but two coaches in college football history; and
He reached 100 wins faster than all but one coach in the last 55 years - Bud Wilkinson - and faster than all but five coaches all-time.


----------



## Dustin D

metalone67 said:


> Dustin, you talk about LSU this year like they are the best team on the field.


Please sir, I beg you, to show me where I said any such thing.



metalone67 said:


> All you have is the past.


Should I be talking about Future Games/Championships that I don't yet know about and obviously haven't happen yet?

Weird...



metalone67 said:


> At least we can say we didn't get beaten like a red headed step child by a no name team.


Please tell me you're not talking about the past? b/c that's all I have right? and that's taboo I thought.

But if you are referring to the Ole'Miss game, I do find that incredibly interesting and complex. 
Complex b/c here we now have another Ohio St fan saying that a loss in which the losing team tossed two critical interceptions in the RedZone and the EndZone and had a muffed punt, came back and tied the game and then* lost by a Field Goal as Time expired*. 

THAT you'd consider getting beat like a red-headed step child......
.......but losing *38-17* with 1:42 left to play in the National Championship is NOT?

Interesting you Ohioans are.


----------



## HNTFSH

I think LSU is a good team. But perhaps not good enough to be casting stones this year on the unbeaten ones. ;-)


----------



## Dustin D

HNTFSH said:


> I think LSU is a good team.
> But perhaps not good enough to be casting stones this year on the unbeaten ones. ;-)



I get your point sir, but in the end, I'm just talking football facts.
It has nothing to do with what team I pull for as a fan. 


On LSU, yes I think they're good too, but they are clearly young. I mentioned during the draft that LSU fans should be happy to go 8-4 in 2013.
The beginning of the season had us thinking differently with Zach looking a lot better and Odell and Landry. Reality set in as the season got gritty and now we’re back thinking what we were in the summer. 8-4.

I seriously do not _THINK_ LSU overcomes Bama. Not unless there is some form of Melt-Down with McCarron.(Not likely) 
That's not to say I don't think they can beat Bama, just not straight up with no mistakes, not without some Bama help.

But NO ONE thought Ole'Miss would beat LSU. But they didn't take a Zach M. melt-down into affect either. 
Thus Ole' Miss won the game b/c they kept themselves in it to win. They (were) the best team on the field that day)

But like always, College Football is one of the most volatile and unpredictable sports. You just never freaking know!
I'm a realist, a humble fan. My post above are not tied to anything to do with 2013 LSU.

I posted in context of the game mentioned. 2007 Ship Game.

2013 LSU? I'm taking it one game at a time......that's what kind of team they are this year.


----------



## HNTFSH

Dustin D said:


> I get your point sir, but in the end, I'm just talking football facts.
> It has nothing to do with what team I pull for as a fan.
> 
> 
> On LSU, yes I think they're good too, but they are clearly young. I mentioned during the draft that LSU fans should be happy to go 8-4 in 2013.
> The beginning of the season had us thinking differently with Zach looking a lot better and Odell and Landry. Reality set in as the season got gritty and now we’re back thinking what we were in the summer. 8-4.
> 
> I seriously do not _THINK_ LSU overcomes Bama. Not unless there is some form of Melt-Down with McCarron.(Not likely)
> That's not to say I don't think they can beat Bama, just not straight up with no mistakes, not without some Bama help.
> 
> But NO ONE thought Ole'Miss would beat LSU. But they didn't take a Zach M. melt-down into affect either.
> Thus Ole' Miss won the game b/c they kept themselves in it to win. They (were) the best team on the field that day)
> 
> But like always, College Football is one of the most volatile and unpredictable sports. You just never freaking know!
> I'm a realist, a humble fan. My post above are not tied to anything to do with 2013 LSU.
> 
> I posted in context of the game mentioned. 2007 Ship Game.
> 
> 2013 LSU? I'm taking it one game at a time......that's what kind of team they are this year.


I agree with most stated. It's along the same vein as reality in the Big 10 or current year teams. Fluffing off the Buckeyes just because of conference would be foolish. Believing they might not have a bad day is foolish too.

Actually a Buckeye team of a few years ago WITH Meyer driving the bus was a more likely National Team. Tres had his limits.


----------



## Dustin D

HNTFSH said:


> I agree with most stated. It's along the same vein as reality in the Big 10 or current year teams. Fluffing off the Buckeyes just because of conference would be foolish. Believing they might not have a bad day is foolish too.
> 
> Actually a Buckeye team of a few years ago WITH Meyer driving the bus was a more likely National Team. Tres had his limits.



I think the Buckeyes win out this year and beat Stanford in the Rose Bowl. 

I do not think Fl. St wins out. If they fall, you're one upset away from being #2.

Heck if Florida St falls this weekend, ALL you Buckeyes might be wearing Purple and Gold for next weekend! ROFL!


----------



## Dustin D

...but imagine this for a moment...


> Sugar Bowl: No. 1 Alabama vs No. 4 Ohio State
> Rose Bowl: No. 2 Oregon vs No. 3 Florida State


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> I get your point sir, but in the end, I'm just talking football facts.
> It has nothing to do with what team I pull for as a fan.
> 
> 
> On LSU, yes I think they're good too, but they are clearly young. I mentioned during the draft that LSU fans should be happy to go 8-4 in 2013.
> The beginning of the season had us thinking differently with Zach looking a lot better and Odell and Landry. Reality set in as the season got gritty and now we’re back thinking what we were in the summer. 8-4.
> 
> I seriously do not _THINK_ LSU overcomes Bama. Not unless there is some form of Melt-Down with McCarron.(Not likely)
> That's not to say I don't think they can beat Bama, just not straight up with no mistakes, not without some Bama help.
> 
> But NO ONE thought Ole'Miss would beat LSU. But they didn't take a Zach M. melt-down into affect either.
> Thus Ole' Miss won the game b/c they kept themselves in it to win. They (were) the best team on the field that day)
> 
> But like always, College Football is one of the most volatile and unpredictable sports. You just never freaking know!
> I'm a realist, a humble fan. My post above are not tied to anything to do with 2013 LSU.
> 
> I posted in context of the game mentioned. 2007 Ship Game.
> 
> 2013 LSU? I'm taking it one game at a time......that's what kind of team they are this year.


Keep it mind that they had already taken an loss to Georgia a team that wasn't that good, I bet all the Ole Miss fans knew they would beat LSU, homers have that kind of faith in their team.


----------



## HNTFSH

Dustin D said:


> I think the Buckeyes win out this year and beat Stanford in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> I do not think Fl. St wins out. If they fall, you're one upset away from being #2.
> 
> Heck if Florida St falls this weekend, ALL you Buckeyes might be wearing Purple and Gold for next weekend! ROFL!


Amen. I don't 'hate' any teams. Whatever moves us a long is fine with me.


----------



## BonMallari

dont forget an undefeated Big 12 champion Baylor mucking up the picture, their strength of schedule will only get better if they run the table vs Tech>OU>Texas


----------



## HNTFSH

BonMallari said:


> dont forget an undefeated Big 12 champion Baylor mucking up the picture, their strength of schedule will only get better if they run the table vs Tech>OU>Texas


Pot Stirrer! ;-)


----------



## Nate_C

This is bad but outside the few teams I like I always go for the team that will screw up the BCS as much as possible. I hate the NCAA and love to see them look stupid. I am all in for having 4 undefeated teams.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> dont forget an undefeated Big 12 champion Baylor mucking up the picture, their strength of schedule will only get better if they run the table vs Tech>OU>Texas


SOS just doesn't work with Big 12, it's a non sequitur along the lines of driving an amphibious Edsel. I mean, have Rice and SMU applied for reentry? Only thing Baylor's run is good for is making Tejas' pigskin pardners (BOT) ponder giving the head coach's job to Art Briles over Le Smiles.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> dont forget an undefeated Big 12 champion Baylor mucking up the picture, their strength of schedule will only get better if they run the table vs Tech>OU>Texas


Now that they are getting into the meat of their schedule it'll get interesting.

The only team they played so far that had a defense worth mentioning cut their normal offensive stats by 50%. (K. State)

OU is sporting a good Defense in the Big 12 right now too and so is Texas(Well beginning to. Lord knows they have the Talent) 
Problem I see, is that their defense is good enough to slow Baylor down, 
but their offense might not be good enough to keep up. that was K. States problem too.

The Big 12, Pac 12 and SEC all have some interesting weeks coming up in College Football. 

It's NOVEMBER MADNESS!


----------



## huntinman

metalone67 said:


> Dustin, *you talk about LSU this year like they are the best team on the field.* All you have is the past.
> At least we can say we didn't get beaten like a red headed step child by a no name team.
> 
> I'll be the first OSU fan to say that it's going to be tough for anyone to beat Bama any time soon. Thank God for Big 10 coach to save them. LOL


They are the best team on the field every time they win. Not so much when they lose;-)


----------



## BonMallari

There are 8 undefeated teams left...will be down to 7 after the FSU/Miami game this weekend...Fresno State and N.Illinois may finish unbeaten and may get an at large bowl bid....so that leaves 5...of those POTENTIAL unbeatens, Baylor does not have to play in a conference championship, whereas FSU,Bama,Oregon, Ohio St would all have to fend off one last challenge with a BCS bowl on the line...and then there will inevitably be an argument if one of those loses in their conference championship game by a squeaker, but I hope we get two undefeated teams playing for it all


----------



## Franco

Are ya'll finished with your cum ba ya moment and group hug? Good! SEC, ain't no Conference that has the horses like we do!


----------



## roseberry

HNTFSH said:


> Meyer is an Ohio son. Spin it how you like but the Big 10 doesn't appear to be the math equation.
> 
> 
> Ohio State's 12-0 record was the second undefeated season for Meyer, who also went 12-0 at Utah in 2004;
> In his 11 seasons as a head coach, Meyer has the 10th-best winning percentage (.835) in college football history, and second-best among current coaches, with a 116-23 record;
> He has won two national championships;
> He has won 13 games three times, the first to accomplish the feat, in addition to his two 12-win seasons;
> He is the only active coach - and one of only nine all time - to have two winning streaks of at least 20 games (22 at Florida and 20 with Utah/Florida), and he has five winning streaks of 10-or-more games;
> He won more games his first 10 years - 104 - than all but two coaches in college football history; and
> He reached 100 wins faster than all but one coach in the last 55 years - Bud Wilkinson - and faster than all but five coaches all-time.



*dee-zang!!!!! raise a glass to coach meyer!!!! *

why does a guy who does everything else so fast need to spend more time with his wife?;-)

you shouldn't have called out Bud Wilkinson, achiro is gonna be on here peeoed!


----------



## HNTFSH

roseberry said:


> *dee-zang!!!!! raise a glass to coach meyer!!!! *
> 
> why does a guy who does everything else so fast need to spend more time with his wife?;-)
> 
> you shouldn't have called out Bud Wilkinson, achiro is gonna be on here peeoed!


I know. And usually know better than presenting facts and not puffery on a dog forum. Ohio also has the best 'huntin' dogs ever! Naturals. Great nose and find every bird. Champion bloodlines, win gold medals all the time at hunt trials.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

HNTFSH said:


> It is fun to reflect on glory days when you face an 8-4 season. The face of the Buckeyes is different with Meyer and 20 consecutive wins. Let the chips fall where they may for the Title game.
> 
> When I read :"They couldn't beat the two or three best teams in the ACC" from a booster whose own team his 7-2 and haven't played any of the top 3 themselves..well I get suspicious.


8-4?? You're an idiot.


----------



## HNTFSH

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 8-4?? You're an idiot.


Says you. Fan.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wait, tell me again who the vaunted fraudeyes have beat. Don't worry. I'll wait.


----------



## HNTFSH

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wait, tell me again who the vaunted fraudeyes have beat. Don't worry. I'll wait.


Seriously? I can appreciate you having a disappointing season and no chance at the Title game but calling people names won't make you any better.

My 'idiot' math of 8-4 is based on you likely losing to two teams ranked better the you (Alabama and Texas A&M). You lost to Georgia and Ole Miss (please remind me of their ranking?) 

I gave you credit for beating Arkansas. 

Your 7-2 now. No title game is gonna happen or I'd have said 8-5.

I'd have drawn you pictures but I ain't got time. Only focus now is the top 4. 

Suck it up and call it a rebuilding year.


----------



## schaeffer

HNTFSH said:


> Seriously? I can appreciate you having a disappointing season and no chance at the Title game but calling people names won't make you any better.
> 
> My 'idiot' math of 8-4 is based on you likely losing to two teams ranked better the you (Alabama and Texas A&M). You lost to Georgia and Ole Miss (please remind me of their ranking?)
> 
> I gave you credit for beating Arkansas.
> 
> Your 7-2 now. No title game is gonna happen or I'd have said 8-5.
> 
> I'd have drawn you pictures but I ain't got time. Only focus now is the top 4.
> 
> Suck it up and call it a rebuilding year.


Ignore JH--he is just a hopeless LSU fan--clearly blinds Look at some of his early posts and predictions--its clear that thinks on emotion and knows little about football. Bless his little pointy tiger head.


----------



## BonMallari




----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Ignore JH--he is just a hopeless LSU fan--clearly blinds Look at some of his early posts and predictions--*its clear that thinks on emotion and knows little about football*. Bless his little pointy tiger head.


this is different from the rest of us? how?

objectivity is in short supply here......thankfully!


----------



## huntinman

schaeffer said:


> Ignore JH--he is just a hopeless LSU fan--clearly blinds Look at some of his early posts and predictions--its clear that thinks on emotion and knows little about football. Bless his little pointy tiger head.


Once again you have shown the power of the Internet to advertise to the whole world that your mouth (or in this case, your fingers) have a tendency to operate prior to... And more often than your brain. You are the one who chose to introduce yourself to this forum by insulting just about anyone and everyone. Sometimes it's better to be thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt. 

I don't agree with everyone you attack here. But they were here long before you and generally know when to say when.


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> Once again you have shown the power of the Internet to advertise to the whole world that your mouth (or in this case, your fingers) have a tendency to operate prior to... And more often than your brain. You are the one who chose to introduce yourself to this forum by insulting just about anyone and everyone. Sometimes it's better to be thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt.
> 
> I don't agree with everyone you attack here. But they were here long before you and generally know when to say when.


Like when to put people on the ignore list? Checked in a couple weeks ago and saw all the flak about him and his post so I just added him to the ignore list immediately. The only time I see his post now are when you guys quote him....and what I see is that it was the right decision. Pure Troll Account used to just flame and stir ****.


----------



## Marvin S

huntinman said:


> Once again you have shown the power of the Internet to advertise to the whole world that your mouth (or in this case, your fingers) have a tendency to operate prior to... And more often than your brain. You are the one who chose to introduce yourself to this forum by insulting just about anyone and everyone. Sometimes it's better to be thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt.
> 
> I don't agree with everyone you attack here. But they were here long before you and generally know when to say when.


That's good for a chuckle   on this frosty morning in the Pac NW - & why I put no one on ignore - though many of us disagree we try not to confirm our lack of knowledge on any subject by posting on a thread we know little about .


----------



## schaeffer

As much as I hate to admit. I watched the Crimson Tide on Saturday and they looked scary big, strong and fast


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

the last time O(bnoxious)State U played in the Championship game I remember all the sports casters in at least Cincinnati sure shut up bout how great the buckeyes were.


----------



## Marvin S

schaeffer said:


> As much as I hate to admit. I watched the Crimson Tide on Saturday and they looked scary big, strong and fast


On any given Saturday that's a common occurrence among the elite. Not everyone has the depth to look that way all season long. But I guess that's why some play powerhouses like Georgia State midseason to stay healthy.

The Sam Janklovich method of keeping your ratings up .


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> On any given Saturday that's a common occurrence among the elite. Not everyone has the depth to look that way all season long. But I guess that's why some play powerhouses like Georgia State midseason to stay healthy.
> 
> The Sam Janklovich method of keeping your ratings up .


....but yet they still have a higher SOS than Oregon.


----------



## HNTFSH

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> the last time O(bnoxious)State U played in the Championship game I remember all the sports casters in at least Cincinnati sure shut up bout how great the buckeyes were.


You think it's obnoxious down there you should live in Cbus!! But let's not confuse show business with football. Like we've seen here, many a listener will dial in for what they want to hear. Cause when heard, it can then be believed. 

This year the word has been a bit more realistic. I suspect on the heels of BCS changes next year. Heck - commentators were airing on the side of caution with Penn State given a fine freshman QB and a couple good receivers. As it turns out 63-14 was enough to win the game. 

The difference for the Bucks is Meyer. He don't walk on water but Tressel played not to lose. It ain't that way now.


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> ....but yet they still have a higher SOS than Oregon.


& as it's been some time back, Boise State started the year ranked in the top 10 ????????????????? SOS is an opinion, if it weren't Notre Dame would be an afterthought. The Ducks are not a bad team, how good, the schedule will decide, as it should. They have some teams on their schedule that also know how to play.


----------



## schaeffer

Marvin S said:


> On any given Saturday that's a common occurrence among the elite. Not everyone has the depth to look that way all season long. But I guess that's why some play powerhouses like Georgia State midseason to stay healthy.
> 
> i said that Alabama look tough--that's all. If one could ever call a team cowardly--Alabama would be the poster child. They like to thump their chests, but look at their schedule. Invariably if they perceive that they are going to have a tough game they try to get a bye the week before. They travel very short distances.
> 
> In spite of all of the chest thumping, the remainder of the SEC pretty much sucks. That's fine, conferences have off years, but the sports media has bought into this notion of this dominant SEC and that's a bunch of bunk.
> 
> Its a a bad system where a team is number one after playing little but cupcakes, but simply on their ratings even before a ball has been snapped. To have Alabama ahead of Oregon OSU FSU Baylor is garbage created by the media. Sadly, their supporters buy into the hype.
> The Sam Janklovich method of keeping your ratings up .[l
> 
> I will call first thing tomorrow in the morning sorry to keep you waiting hope you understand.


----------



## RookieTrainer

schaeffer said:


> Marvin S said:
> 
> 
> 
> i said that Alabama look tough--that's all. If one could ever call a team cowardly--Alabama would be the poster child. They like to thump their chests, but look at their schedule. Invariably if they perceive that they are going to have a tough game they try to get a bye the week before. They travel very short distances.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Google can be your friend if you let it. Our schedule does line up favorably this year, but most of our fans would say it's about time. Do a little research and you might discover that the sitution has historically been the opposite of what you suggest. In 2010, 6 teams in the SEC had a bye week before playing us (we had one before LSU too, so that one cancels out a bit).
> 
> In spite of all of our chest thumping, cupcake scheduling, short traveling, and other shortcomings, we seem to still produce a team that can destroy the #1 or #2 team in the BCS game for 7 years straight - 2010 Auburn excluded. The last 3 for us have been 37-21, 21-0, and 42-14. You'd think if your hypotheses were anywhere close to being correct we'd be getting regularly exposed on the big stage, wouldn't you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Franco

RookieTrainer said:


> In spite of all of our chest thumping, cupcake scheduling, short traveling, and other shortcomings, we seem to still produce a team that can destroy the #1 or #2 team in the BCS game for 7 years straight - 2010 Auburn excluded. The last 3 for us have been 37-21, 21-0, and 42-14. You'd think if your hypotheses were anywhere close to being correct we'd be getting regularly exposed on the big stage, wouldn't you?


And, that 21 - 0 win was against an undefeated team that set an NCAA recorded of most wins against Top 10 teams in one season!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Franco said:


> And, that 21 - 0 win was against an undefeated team that set an NCAA recorded of most wins against Top 10 teams in one season!


Well said. That 2011 LSU bunch was a heckuva football team.


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> & as it's been some time back, Boise State started the year ranked in the top 10 ????????????????? SOS is an opinion, if it weren't Notre Dame would be an afterthought.


Notre dame is an afterthought. 

Regardless, 
like no other team in the country, 
they continue to schedule RANKED AQ OOC Teams. 
That's why their SOS is usually strong.





RookieTrainer said:


> Well said. That 2011 LSU bunch was a heckuva football team.


...sigh....the 2011 team....did we have to go there tonight....damn heartburn...

The only thing that eases my heartburn from that season,
is that the team that beat LSU that year
has Won 3 of the last 4 National Championships. 
THAT, means...something...in my opinion. 




/


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Hmm, Both TAMU and LSU have a bye week before they play each other. Coaching will tell.


----------



## duk4me

Wayne Nutt said:


> Hmm, Both TAMU and LSU have a bye week before they play each other. Coaching will tell.


If you are correct I would bet on AandM SERIOUSLY


----------



## Dustin D

Well Oregon, Florida St., Ohio St. and Bama all have a steep hill to finish climbing.

We'll know all we need to within 8 days.

Within that time we'll see,
#3 Florida St vs #7 Miami(about to get exposed) tomorrow
#2 Oregon @ #5 Stanford (*Thurs.* Nov. 7th)
#1 Alabama vs #13 LSU Nov. 9th
#6 Baylor vs #10 Oklahoma (*Thurs.* Nov. 7th)


Yep...it's November

/...and yes that's two Top 10 Matchups being played on the same night on a Thursday...
...while the NFL game is on....oh wait....it's Redskins vs Vikings, nevermind.....lol


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Aggies beat LSU and win SEC Championship.

In women's soccer!


----------



## HNTFSH

Dustin D said:


> Well Oregon, Florida St., Ohio St. and Bama all have a steep hill to finish climbing.
> 
> We'll know all we need to within 8 days.
> 
> Within that time we'll see,
> #3 Florida St vs #7 Miami(about to get exposed) tomorrow
> #2 Oregon @ #5 Stanford (*Thurs.* Nov. 7th)
> #1 Alabama vs #13 LSU Nov. 9th
> #6 Baylor vs #10 Oklahoma (*Thurs.* Nov. 7th)
> 
> 
> Yep...it's November
> 
> /...and yes that's two Top 10 Matchups being played on the same night on a Thursday...
> ...while the NFL game is on....oh wait....it's Redskins vs Vikings, nevermind.....lol


Go Miami! Go Stanford! Go Oklahoma! I'd be happy to root for LSU too I am just afraid even not going to the bowl as a result that we'd hear about it for decades to come. From some.


----------



## Dustin D

Well with 2:10 left in the 1st Qtr Ohio St is up 28-0 ..... lol

*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTEROSUPUR 







TD14:03Danny Etling pass intercepted by Doran Grant at the Prdue 33, returned for 33 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Drew Basil extra point GOOD.70







TD11:28Braxton Miller pass complete to Jeff Heuerman for 40 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Drew Basil extra point GOOD._Drive info: 2 plays, 49 yds in 0:37_140







TD2:37Braxton Miller pass complete to Nick Vannett for 8 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Drew Basil extra point GOOD._Drive info: 6 plays, 62 yds in 1:46_210







TD2:10Braxton Miller pass complete to Philly Brown for 2 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Drew Basil extra point GOOD._Drive info: 2 plays, 21 yds in 0:23_280





Ohio State Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT12:45100:37OSU 49249Passing Touchdown08:03102:47OSU 17651Interception04:23101:46OSU 38662Passing Touchdown02:33100:23OSU 21221Passing Touchdown


Purdue Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00100:57PUR 1825Interception14:03101:58PUR 2539Punt11:28103:25PUR 25730Punt05:16100:53PUR 1534Punt02:37100:04PUR 251-4Fumble


----------



## HNTFSH

Purdue does have an experienced punter.


----------



## crackerd

With the exception of tOSU - and a tepid exception at that - how can the B1G be so horrendous?

MG


----------



## metalone67

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> the last time O(bnoxious)State U played in the Championship game I remember all the sports casters in at least Cincinnati sure shut up bout how great the buckeyes were.


I may agree with you, if it was the same coach. We have a coach now that knows how to win a championship.


----------



## metalone67

crackerd said:


> With the exception of tOSU - and a tepid exception at that - how can the B1G be so horrendous?
> 
> MG


Because the SEC pays better than the Big 10 for its players. Plus they don't have to worry about getting busted for it, for now anyway.


----------



## Dustin D

metalone67 said:


> Because the SEC pays better than the Big 10 for its players. Plus they don't have to worry about getting busted for it, for now anyway.


----------



## crackerd

metalone67 said:


> We have a coach now that knows how to win a championship.


You mean he knows the equation *Tebow + UF = BCS*,
or that he knows the "other equation:"
*Tebow + UF ÷ Saban + 'Bama = Leave of absence/loss of health (and any future championships)*?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

metalone67 said:


> I may agree with you, if it was the same coach. We have a coach now that knows how to win a championship.


Sweater vest didn't win a NAT CHAMP? Sorry, but Senator Tressel did.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sweater vest didn't win a NAT CHAMP? Sorry, but Senator Tressel did.


and went 3 times with him.


----------



## HNTFSH

GO Miami!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Looking pretty good so far. Heck had Miami made that FG they'd be leading.


----------



## Dustin D

That's twice Miami's scored on the Heisman Hopefuls INT's/

21-14 with the ball to start the half.

This is where Miami wanted to be.


----------



## HNTFSH

Amen. I'll have to check the final before I head to the blind.


----------



## Dustin D

...and that'll be the end of this game...


----------



## schaeffer

Dustin D said:


> That's twice Miami's scored on the Heisman Hopefuls INT's/
> 
> 21-14 with the ball to start the half.
> 
> This is where Miami wanted to be.


dustin, why dont you give soccer a try?


----------



## Franco

ESPN Sports Nation Poll, Florida State or Oregon.
http://espn.go.com/espn/fp/flashPollResultsState?sportIndex=ncf&pollId=4030313


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> ESPN Sports Nation Poll, Florida State or Oregon.
> http://espn.go.com/espn/fp/flashPollResultsState?sportIndex=ncf&pollId=4030313


With their schedules pretty much even for the rest of the year, 
whoever comes out as #2 tonight, will likely stay there.(Assuming both win out).

The only slight possible edge is if the Florida Gators win out. 
Doing so, MAY slip them back into the Top 25. Thus giving Fl. St. one more ranked opponent to play 
and if won, another boost in some end of the season points. 
Plus they'd have to beat Florida @ The Swamp. (Voters impression)

Hmmm...interesting....


/


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> With their schedules pretty much even for the rest of the year,
> whoever comes out as #2 tonight, will likely stay there.(Assuming both win out).
> 
> The only slight possible edge is if the Florida Gators win out.
> Doing so, MAY slip them back into the Top 25. Thus giving Fl. St. one more ranked opponent to play
> and if won, another boost in some end of the season points.
> Plus they'd have to beat Florida @ The Swamp. (Voters impression)
> 
> Hmmm...interesting....
> 
> 
> /


I doubt if Free Shoes could beat the loser of the Ducks-Stanford game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

They'd beat both teams soundly.


----------



## BonMallari

Thursday's two big matchups and Saturday's SEC brawl may go a long way in sorting out the eventual Nat.Championship picture

Oklahoma @ Baylor : the line opened this morning Baylor - 9 and was bet to -14

Oregon @ Stanford : the line opened at Oregon - 7.5 and has moved to 10.5 at some outlets

LSU @ Alabama : the line opened at Bama - 9 and has moved to -11 at a few outlets

of the three unbeaten teams, I would think one would fall, now if I only knew which one it would be


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They'd beat both teams soundly.


Knowing your skill at predictions is only exceeded by your Uncle Franco, I rest much easier with your statement.


----------



## duk4me

Marvin S said:


> Knowing your skill at predictions is only exceeded by your Uncle Franco, I rest much easier with your statement.


That made me chuckle.


----------



## Dustin D

11-3-2013


BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Alabama8-02Florida State8-03Oregon8-04Ohio State9-05Stanford7-16Baylor7-07Clemson8-18Missouri8-19Auburn8-110Oklahoma7-111Miami (FL)7-112South Carolina7-213LSU7-214Oklahoma State7-115Texas A&M7-216Fresno State8-017Michigan State8-118Northern Illinois9-019UCLA6-220Louisville7-121UCF6-122Arizona State6-223Notre Dame7-224Wisconsin6-225Texas Tech7-2


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> I doubt if Free Shoes could beat the loser of the Ducks-Stanford game.


marvin,

i am not very sound in predictions either! but i must state what i see. 

stanford is a pretty nice football team. they may be able to defend oregon for a little while.....but probably not for long. they may test oregon's defense some.....but not enough to outscore the ducks. 

stanford lost to utah. how in the name of sound poll voting they are #5 is beyond a mystery! florida state would mop the floor with stanford. did anyone besides me see #8 carry the football for florida state? that guy would run three circles around stanford's defense. the ducks seem real! florida state is real! stanford just isn't!

ohio state would murdergate stanford too, imho!

ducks win!


----------



## schaeffer

Dustin D said:


> 11-3-2013
> 
> 
> BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Alabama8-02Florida State8-03Oregon8-04Ohio State9-05Stanford7-16Baylor7-07Clemson8-18Missouri8-19Auburn8-110Oklahoma7-111Miami (FL)7-112South Carolina7-213LSU7-214Oklahoma State7-115Texas A&M7-216Fresno State8-017Michigan State8-118Northern Illinois9-019UCLA6-220Louisville7-121UCF6-122Arizona State6-223Notre Dame7-224Wisconsin6-225Texas Tech7-2


Can anyone tell me why South Carolina and LSU are rated so much higher than UCLA and Arizona State. UCLA beat Nebraska when they were ranked. ASU beat Wisconsin when they were ranked. Neither of the SEC teams have beat a non-conference ranked team. For that matter, I think that the SEC teams of only beat one non-conference time, i.e., Virginia Tech. And its not just that I'm a Duck supporter. What possible logic doesn't have Florida State ranked number one? In the BCS they are ranked above Oregon as they should be.

The ranking system stinks and always has. It propelled Notre Dame into the national championship game when only a couple of kids in some catholic schools believing that Notre Dame should have played for the National Championship. As a consequence, it even demeans Alabama's claim to be the best college football team in the nation last year. It is a shame when so much money is involved that we have this charade of polls. Now we going to have that dope, the one who warned us of an imminent mushroom cloud over Detroit on the committee to decide who plays in the championship rounds next year. Its probably not earth shattering, but I think football fans are owed better. And it not just about the Oregon Ducks, because as much of a fan as I am, I think that they are probably the four or fifth best team in the nation.


----------



## huntinman

No, but South Carolina did beat Mizzou at their place when they were ranked # 5 , yet they are still ranked 4 places behind them.... So the logic can be played both ways. Who cares if the ranked team they beat is non conference or not?


----------



## coachmo

Fresno State #16 and Northern Illinois #18 are you kidding me! The injustice in that is unbelievable. Two dominate, undefeated teams like this should be in the top 10 no doubt! Really though I'm just trying to follow the logic of some on here, everyone else please forgive me!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> marvin,
> 
> i am not very sound in predictions either! but i must state what i see.
> 
> stanford is a pretty nice football team. they may be able to defend oregon for a little while.....but probably not for long. they may test oregon's defense some.....but not enough to outscore the ducks.
> 
> stanford lost to utah. how in the name of sound poll voting they are #5 is beyond a mystery! florida state would mop the floor with stanford. did anyone besides me see #8 carry the football for florida state? that guy would run three circles around stanford's defense. the ducks seem real! florida state is real! stanford just isn't!
> 
> ohio state would murdergate stanford too, imho!
> 
> ducks win!


John - as I posted to Jacob, Your skill at predictions is not very high either . which you readily admit. The game is played on the field, I too do not understand the Cardinal at #5 unless they beat the Ducks & am wondering if the pollsters are not keeping them high so the road to travel to the 4 team playoff is shorter . We'll know whose temporarily on top Thursday night - there are several fair to middling teams out here - if most keep their coaches this is not going to be a conference anyone will want to play into IMO. Both AZ schools, the LA schools, Stanford, both OR schools, both WA schools & UT on any given weekend are tough & have the dominoes in line to get better, again, JMO. Only the C schools are really in poor shape.


----------



## schaeffer

Marvin S said:


> John - as I posted to Jacob, Your skill at predictions is not very high either . which you readily admit. The game is played on the field, I too do not understand the Cardinal at #5 unless they beat the Ducks & am wondering if the pollsters are not keeping them high so the road to travel to the 4 team playoff is shorter . We'll know whose temporarily on top Thursday night - there are several fair to middling teams out here - if most keep their coaches this is not going to be a conference anyone will want to play into IMO. Both AZ schools, the LA schools, Stanford, both OR schools, both WA schools & UT on any given weekend are tough & have the dominoes in line to get better, again, JMO. Only the C schools are really in poor shape.


Agreed: there is no valid basis for Stanford being ranked so high. But is there a valid reason for Alabama being ranked so either?

To answer the question of what is the importance of non-conference games. It is this; The pollsters rank the SEC teams so high (At one point there were ten SEC teams in the top 25), they simply circle jerk each other. The formula for the SEC is to play cupcakes in their non-conference games--bamboozle the pollisters by their hollow victories----get as many SEC teams ranked as high as they can with their sterling records over these weak teams and rotate positions in the poll by playing and beating each other.

And Coachmo, your pie hole is always flapping about the lack of logic in other writters. That leads me to believe that you must be some really smart dude. So, please don't comment on my faulty thought processes. I'm embarassed when an intellectual does that to me.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dustin, What poll is the one you posted? The AP poll I saw had teams ranked differently.


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> Dustin, What poll is the one you posted? The AP poll I saw had teams ranked differently.


It's the BCS standings, the AP has had nothing to do with the BCS system after LSU was awarded its sham title following the 2003 season.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Coachmo, That leads me to believe that you must be some really smart dude. So, please don't comment on my faulty thought processes. I'm embarassed when an intellectual does that to me.


i consider this an attack on my own personal intellectual status! schaeffer, it hurts me that you have never been embarassed by my comments on your thought process.


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> i consider this an attack on my own personal intellectual status! schaeffer, it hurts me that you have never been embarassed by my comments on your thought process.


HaHaHa!!!!!!


----------



## huntinman

Well Shafter... I have to admit... Your PAC 10-12 boys do play some amazing non conference schools. I noticed OR beat Nicholls ST 66-0, Stanford bulldozed Army by an incredible 34-20, UCLA beat 3-6 Nevada 58-20, and ASU beat Sacramento State 55-0. 

I know those west coast boys are tough... I'm just glad my South Carolina Gamecocks didn't have to run that gauntlet...


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> It's the BCS standings, the AP has had nothing to do with the BCS system after LSU was awarded its sham title following the 2003 season.


----------



## coachmo

Schaeffer, I've never claimed to be an intellect; however, I feel pretty confident that you're not and if you don't like what I post then feel free not to read it. If you're ever in Louisiana let me know so we can see if you can shut my pie hole up!!! For what it's worth my posts are directed are your idiotic comments.


----------



## Dustin D

coachmo said:


> Schaeffer, I've never claimed to be an intellect; however, I feel pretty confident that you're not and if you don't like what I post then feel free not to read it. If you're ever in Louisiana let me know so we can see if you can shut my pie hole up!!! For what it's worth my posts are directed are your idiotic comments.



You guys still read them? After seeing all the flack you guys were writing about him I just put him on the ignore list. Sounded like a legit troll account that only signed up to play ego games and stir the pot. Seems that's still what's going on.


----------



## coachmo

Dustin, he's not bothering me in the least but ignoring him does seem like a good idea.


----------



## crackerd

Hah, you LSU guys are pretty smart, but that ignore thing'll only work 'til he shows back up with the user name *SECffer*.

MG


----------



## roseberry

huntinman said:


> Well Shafter... I have to admit... Your PAC 10-12 boys do play some amazing non conference schools. I noticed OR beat Nicholls ST 66-0, Stanford bulldozed Army by an incredible 34-20, UCLA beat 3-6 Nevada 58-20, and ASU beat Sacramento State 55-0.
> 
> I know those west coast boys are tough... I just glad my South Carolina Gamecocks didn't have to run that gauntlet...


^^this is exactly what i was thinking.

teams of all conferences schedule the same "get well" opponents. as someone noted earlier, sometimes the athletic directors and coaches get a shock when they put these schedules together. here are two examples of how different expectations can be from reality in the few years between a schedule being set and the game being played:

1. when alabama scheduled virginia tech for their 2013 schedule, i am sure bama thought vt would be the top tier, highly ranked, quality team history indicated they would be. didn't turn out that way!

2. when tennessee scheduled oregon for their 2013 schedule, i am sure the vols thought the ducks would suck just like the ducks have throughout recorded history. didn't turn out that way!

as one of my favorite southern tv charachters gomer pyle used to say, "soo-prize, soo-prize, soo-prize!";-)


----------



## Dustin D

crackerd said:


> Hah, you LSU guys are pretty smart, but that ignore thing'll only work 'til he shows back up with the user name *SECffer*.
> 
> MG


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are. lol





roseberry said:


> ^^this is exactly what i was thinking.
> 
> teams of all conferences schedule the same "get well" opponents. as someone noted earlier, sometimes the athletic directors and coaches get a shock when they put these schedules together. here are two examples of how different expectations can be from reality in the few years between a schedule being set and the game being played:
> 
> 1. when alabama scheduled virginia tech for their 2013 schedule, i am sure bama thought vt would be the top tier, highly ranked, quality team history indicated they would be. didn't turn out that way!
> 
> 2. when tennessee scheduled oregon for their 2013 schedule, i am sure the vols thought the ducks would suck just like the ducks have throughout recorded history. didn't turn out that way!
> 
> as one of my favorite southern tv charachters gomer pyle used to say, "soo-prize, soo-prize, soo-prize!";-)



Well except for the Big 12, _as of late_. They play everybody in their conference, every year.


----------



## Dustin D

In case anyone wanted to watch it;


----------



## Marvin S

huntinman said:


> Well Shafter... I have to admit... Your PAC 10-12 boys do play some amazing non conference schools. I noticed OR beat Nicholls ST 66-0, Stanford bulldozed Army by an incredible 34-20, UCLA beat 3-6 Nevada 58-20, and ASU beat Sacramento State 55-0.
> 
> I know those west coast boys are tough... I'm just glad my South Carolina Gamecocks didn't have to run that gauntlet...


Refresh my memory - didn't WSU (a team rebuilding with little depth) play Auburn to open the season? & wasn't the game in doubt until the end? & where is Auburn ranked now? 

& the Huskies started with Boise State - IMO somewhat overrated, but still managed to beat Alabama in a bowl game a short while back . I thought the Huskies were playing well, should have beat Stanford but didn't & then had UCLA & ASU in order. Those three defeats will probably cost the Huskies coach his job unless he wins out & I'm not sure he's that good at calling plays . 

I wish the big guys played each other more like the Basketball bigs do, would lead to some interesting outcomes IMO. But like SECffer I get a little intimidated by the football intellect, the knowledge of facts though not outcomes, that originates in the SEC .


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> & the Huskies started with Boise State - IMO somewhat overrated, but still managed to beat Alabama in a bowl game a short while back ..



Boise St beat Oklahoma after the 06' season in the Fiesta Bowl,
Utah beat Alabama after the 08' season in the Sugar Bowl.

Memory Refreshed. 

..and I thought rank doesn't matter?


----------



## BonMallari

Jack Del Rio taking over as the interim head coach job for the Denver Broncos....he was considered to be one of the front runners for the USC Trojans HC job, AD Pat Haden's list just took a hit


----------



## huntinman

Marvin S said:


> Refresh my memory - didn't WSU (a team rebuilding with little depth) play Auburn to open the season? & wasn't the game in doubt until the end? & where is Auburn ranked now?
> 
> & the Huskies started with Boise State - IMO somewhat overrated, but still managed to beat Alabama in a bowl game a short while back . I thought the Huskies were playing well, should have beat Stanford but didn't & then had UCLA & ASU in order. Those three defeats will probably cost the Huskies coach his job unless he wins out & I'm not sure he's that good at calling plays .
> 
> I wish the big guys played each other more like the Basketball bigs do, would lead to some interesting outcomes IMO. But like SECffer I get a little intimidated by the football intellect, the knowledge of facts though not outcomes, that originates in the SEC .


Hi Marvin, didn't dig that far back... I just looked at the PAC teams in the top 25. The only point is that schools on all sides of the country have an occasional patsy on the schedule... It's a money maker for the small school, and an easy win (usually) for the big school. Win-win.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Jack Del Rio taking over as the interim head coach job for the Denver Broncos....he was *considered to be one of the front runners for the USC Trojans HC job, AD Pat Haden's list just took a hit*


Not necessarily - like Marvin said, Sarkisian may be "available" - or else he and Ed. O could co-head coach the Trojans next year. Personally, I'm thinking Edsall Peter Principles himself to yet another level and "leaves" Maryland for USC on the eve of their going (as cannon fodder) into the B1G. Though speaking of cannon fodder, that might be what the B1G wants to rename itself - the CFC (Cannon Fodder Conference), what with the Twerps and (Permanent) Rut as newest members of what's already the lamest of the Power-Six conferences.

MG
.


----------



## HNTFSH

My analysis says I need some good teams to lose.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://m.espn.go.com/general/blogs/blogpost?blogname=sec&id=73739&src=desktop

Just in case you folks forgot what week it is. 

LSU/gumps in tuscaloser.


----------



## Dustin D

Sadly, a Coach isn't just going to fix USC's problems.

They need to improve HERE;
http://espn.go.com/college-sports/f...yerrankings/_/view/rn300/sort/rank/class/2014


----------



## Franco

Love Patrick Peterson's quote; 
"If you played at Alabama or LSU, it's one of those games you measure yourself by," Peterson said. "Look at the players who've come out of both schools, how many of those guys are in the NFL. It's _the_ game in college football." SEC has dominate the first two rounds of the NFL Draft for over a decade! And, an example of why the SEC is by far the best and toughest Conference in the world!


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Sadly, a Coach isn't just going to fix USC's problems.
> 
> They need to improve HERE;
> http://espn.go.com/college-sports/f...yerrankings/_/view/rn300/sort/rank/class/2014


the right coach is vital to any Top 10 program and recruiting..I will stick with my prediction that both USC and Texas will have new head football coaches in place well before Jan 1 or shortly after any bowl game they MAY qualify for..the Feb 1 national signing day can be a back breaker for either program...IMO both school have the same names on their short lists of potential candidates


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> Love Patrick Peterson's quote;
> "If you played at Alabama or LSU, it's one of those games you measure yourself by," Peterson said. "Look at the players who've come out of both schools, how many of those guys are in the NFL. It's _the_ game in college football." SEC has dominate the first two rounds of the NFL Draft for over a decade! And, an *example of why the SEC is by far the best and toughest Conference in the world!*


Didn't "60 Minutes" do an investigative report on that just last night? Wait a minute, that report was about why Saban is the bestest and greatest coach in the world of college football. Ever.

MG


----------



## Cowtown

Experts warn of Bear attacks this Thursday. Oklahoma Land Thieves should be wary.

#SicEm


----------



## Dustin D

Cowtown said:


> Experts warn of Bear attacks this Thursday. Oklahoma Land Thieves should be wary.
> 
> #SicEm


I think OU slows Baylor down, but can't produce enough Offense to keep up, much less win.


Oklahoma at Baylor - Thu, Nov 7, 7:30 PM ET (110)
 POINT SPREAD
TOTAL
MONEY LINE
BETONLINE.ag

OKLA: +14.5
BAY: -14.5
-110
-110


74 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

OKLA: 0
BAY: 0
5Dimes.eu

OKLA: +14.5
BAY: -14.5
-110
-110


74 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

OKLA: 450
BAY: -600
SportsBetting.ag

OKLA: +14.5
BAY: -14.5
-110
-110


74 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

OKLA: 450
BAY: -600
BOVADA

OKLA: +14.5
BAY: -14.5
-110
-110


74 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

OKLA: 450
BAY: -600
Fantasy911.com

OKLA: +14.5
BAY: -14.5
-110
-110


74 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

OKLA: 450
BAY: -600


----------



## crackerd

Dustin, gotta love your betting info flow charts but honestly they don't hold a candle to those sideline semaphores the Quacks use - as do the Quacks' opponents in the worst BCS championship game ever, the Cow College. But as you may have noticed the other night against Arkansas, the Cow College has successfully dumbed it down for better communications between coaches and players:









Beautifully executed too.

MG


----------



## huntinman

crackerd said:


> Dustin, gotta love your betting info flow charts but honestly they don't hold a candle to those sideline semaphores the Quacks use - as do the Quacks' opponents in the worst BCS championship game ever, the Cow College. But as you may have noticed the other night against Arkansas, the Cow College has successfully dumbed it down for better communications between coaches and players:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully executed too.
> 
> MG



Worse than the most terrible basketball flop ever.


----------



## Dustin D

crackerd said:


> Dustin, gotta love your betting info flow charts but honestly they don't hold a candle to those sideline semaphores the Quacks use - as do the Quacks' opponents in the worst BCS championship game ever, the Cow College. But as you may have noticed the other night against Arkansas, the Cow College has successfully dumbed it down for better communications between coaches and players:
> 
> Beautifully executed too.
> 
> MG


Wow, I almost needed a thesauras to understand that post, but yea, that's halarious! and also infuriating as a fan.

I remember when ASU did that to Oregon. Man I wanted to punch my TV.


----------



## Marvin S

huntinman said:


> Hi Marvin, didn't dig that far back... I just looked at the PAC teams in the top 25. The only point is that schools on all sides of the country have an occasional patsy on the schedule... It's a money maker for the small school, and an easy win (usually) for the big school. Win-win.


Bill I think of you as the elk herd passes thru our property on a 3 to 4 times a week basis - night before last they were on our patio (left pellets) eating the wife's daisies & rubbing the deck posts - the babies were going thru our not yet completed greenhouse checking things out. Herd stays on private property & most of us treat them as pets, but there is a really nice 6 pointer doing the breeding this year. Tough on trees & bushes. 



crackerd said:


> Didn't "60 Minutes" do an investigative report on that just last night? Wait a minute, that report was about why Saban is the bestest and greatest coach in the world of college football. Ever.
> 
> MG


Watching the same program you watched it is not hard to imagine Saban having success in the right situation. Apparently, the Dolphins were not that niche . The folks in the SEC have the right culture to establish & sustain tough programs for a quality coach willing to work. There are other conferences that go through the politically correct stuff with the hiring of AD's. At UW we had a gal from USC decimate the program & it is a long road to recovery, especially when some of the longtime doormats of the conference woke up to the revenue available. 

But enjoy your time at the top of the heap - like the elite pro's in our sport - there are bad years when the high caliber dogs don't show they look like everyone else. There is a saying in the mining business "Good ore makes Good operators". Never equate circumstance with talent ;-).


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

crackerd said:


> Didn't "60 Minutes" do an investigative report on that just last night? Wait a minute, that report was about why Saban is the bestest and greatest coach in the world of college football. Ever.
> 
> MG


Simple they have the best inbreeding program of any conference.

/Paul


----------



## TDB87

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Simple they have the best inbreeding program of any conference.
> 
> /Paul


We in Alabama like to use the retriever pedigree terminology. "Line-breebing". 

Been away for a few days, Y'all still letting SEChafer bump his gums? I figured everyone would of done like Dustin and had him on the good ol' ignore list. I'm sad to see he still hasn't figured out his though process on his logic yet, Oh well.

Roll Tide!! C'mon LSU!


----------



## Dustin D

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Simple they have the best inbreeding program of any conference.
> 
> /Paul



... yep, he's still mad...

lol


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> Roll Tide!! C'mon LSU!


What's your confidence meter reading?


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> What's your confidence meter reading?


Honestly.. Not over confident. when playing LSU its always such a hell of a game and anything could happen. With lsu having 2 loses doesnt mean much to me or the fact that they're not in the top 5 like usual. This rivalry has proven to hold up to the hype over the last several years. I do feel like Alabama does have the better overall team this year, but which ever teams wants it more will win regardless of ranking,betting lines home field ad. etc. Ought to be the typical knock out drag out ball game.

on a 10 scale with 10 being most confident i would say im at 6.5 - 7 . The WRS are my biggest concern esp if the running game gets going.


----------



## TDB87

The Bama LSU *regular* season meetings have been single digit affairs since 2008. 4,3,3,9,6


----------



## TDB87

How about this for weak schedules. Alabama, if they win out through the SECCG will of played 4 top 15 teams in the BCS, the other 6 undefeated teams will play a combined of 5. FSU= clemson&MIA
Ore=stanford, Baylor= OU&OKst 
The other undefeated teams will not of played a single team in the top 15. Ohio state, They havent played a top 15 team in 2 yrs under urban cryer. That streak could end this yr if Mich St continues to win. So That makes Ohio st 21-0 vs non top 15 teams sine there last loss... Alabama is 38-0 vs non top 15 teams, dating back to the So Car loss back in 2010. 

These numbers come via Out kick the coverage


----------



## Dustin D

Good deal. That's sort of how I feel about it too. 

It's supposedly the 'Best Rivalry Going'(ESPN) but to be honest, I ain't feeling it.
I don't HATE Alabama, even after a loss, b/c I feel as if we only lose, b/c it's our own fault HA!  

But there has been some major implications to this game in recent years so it's definitely 'THE' game on the schedule.

Last year hurt though. I thought LSU was the best team on the field.......for 58½ minutes.....*shakes head*

Anyway, I don't see how anyone could bet on College Football, much less a game like this. To be honest it could be 41-14 Bama, or 21-17 LSU. How do you bet on a game like that? Guess that's why they call it gambling.

I gave my prediction a few pages back, and I suck at predictions, but I think LSU may keep it close the first half but will be overwhelmed in the 2nd b/c Bama is indeed the better overall team.

I just see NO HEART in this LSU Squad to stage any thing close to a comeback.


----------



## Franco

A Tiger win over the Tide would salvage Miles' season for most. And, I think the U, coaches and players have been looking at this date since August. I' thinking there will be an usually high amount of points scored, over 42. But in the end, Bama's O is too much for the young Tiger D. Hope I'm wrong on the outcome


----------



## metalone67

TDB87 said:


> Honestly.. Not over confident. when playing LSU its always such a hell of a game and anything could happen. With lsu having 2 loses doesnt mean much to me or the fact that they're not in the top 5 like usual. This rivalry has proven to hold up to the hype over the last several years. I do feel like Alabama does have the better overall team this year, but which ever teams wants it more will win regardless of ranking,betting lines home field ad. etc. Ought to be the typical knock out drag out ball game.
> 
> 
> 
> on a 10 scale with 10 being most confident i would say im at 6.5 - 7 . The WRS are my biggest concern esp if the running game gets going.


Man those games were such snooze fest's. 3 and out, 3 and out, and 3 and out. Yep that's what I like to watch. 
Need a yawn smilie.


----------



## metalone67

TDB87 said:


> How about this for weak schedules. Alabama, if they win out through the SECCG will of played 4 top 15 teams in the BCS, the other 6 undefeated teams will play a combined of 5. FSU= clemson&MIA
> Ore=stanford, Baylor= OU&OKst
> The other undefeated teams will not of played a single team in the top 15. Ohio state, They havent played a top 15 team in 2 yrs under urban cryer. That streak could end this yr if Mich St continues to win. So That makes Ohio st 21-0 vs non top 15 teams sine there last loss... Alabama is 38-0 vs non top 15 teams, dating back to the So Car loss back in 2010.
> 
> These numbers come via Out kick the coverage


And who's fault is it these teams don't play top 15 teams. 
I say take the top 5 teams from each major conference and start drawing for who plays who. The final games will be against conference. 
I just think the whole way they set up the rankings is stupid. It needs changed


----------



## Dustin D

metalone67 said:


> Man those games were such snooze fest's. 3 and out, 3 and out, and 3 and out. Yep that's what I like to watch.
> Need a yawn smilie.


Actually they only had ONE 3 and out a piece in the 9-6 Game


----------



## Dustin D

metalone67 said:


> And who's fault is it these teams don't play top 15 teams.
> I say take the top 5 teams from each major conference and start drawing for who plays who. The final games will be against conference.
> I just think the whole way they set up the rankings is stupid. It needs changed


I say do away with rank altogether. 
Take the Top 2 Teams from each conference 
with some Wild Card Non-AQ's in the mix for one big 12-16 Team Playoff.

it could be over by Jan. 1 too.


----------



## TDB87

metalone67 said:


> And who's fault is it these teams don't play top 15 teams.
> I say take the top 5 teams from each major conference and start drawing for who plays who. The final games will be against conference.
> I just think the whole way they set up the rankings is stupid. It needs changed


1. Whos fault? Hell if I know schafer is the schedule wizard, ask him. But you cant expect to make it to the big game by having weak conferance and weak out of conferance.
2.Take the top 5 teams huh? If you can tell who the top 5 teams are going to be in each major conferance at the _begining_ of the season. Me and you need to make a trip to vegas, because no one in there right mind would of guessed Mizzou or Auburn to be in that such class.
3. Who do y'all people want picking games? Space monkeys,7th graders? President of the US? The voters polls aren't good enough because of bias. The BCS is crap because computers cant watch the games. I already hear people complaining about the upcoming selection group for the 4 team playoff due to "hidden agendas". News flash *Every team cant play every other team in the major BCS.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Actually they only had ONE 3 and out a piece in the 9-6 Game


Bingo. Anyone who didn't enjoy that game just doesn't enjoy great football. I think I heard David Pollack say earlier that 22 defensive players have been drafted that played in that game. Amazing stat. He may of said from that game, either way that is amazing!


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> Bingo. Anyone who didn't enjoy that game just doesn't enjoy great football. I think I heard David Pollack say earlier that 22 defensive players have been drafted that played in that game. Amazing stat. He may of said from that game, either way that is amazing!


Probably right;


> "There have been 31 players selected in the NFL draft
> who were on the Alabama or LSU rosters in the 2011 BCS title game."


source

...and some are still playing for the current LSU and Bama team....


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Probably right;
> 
> source
> 
> ...and some are still playing for the current LSU and Bama team....


Rediculous! Mosley and Mccarron come to mind right away for bama. I'd have to look at a roster to see if anymore from bama. Dont know if some of the other that come to mind made it in the championship game


----------



## metalone67

TDB87 said:


> 1. Whos fault? Hell if I know schafer is the schedule wizard, ask him. But you cant expect to make it to the big game by having weak conferance and weak out of conferance.
> 2.Take the top 5 teams huh? If you can tell who the top 5 teams are going to be in each major conferance at the _begining_ of the season. Me and you need to make a trip to vegas, because no one in there right mind would of guessed Mizzou or Auburn to be in that such class.
> 3. Who do y'all people want picking games? Space monkeys,7th graders? President of the US? The voters polls aren't good enough because of bias. The BCS is crap because computers cant watch the games. I already hear people complaining about the upcoming selection group for the 4 team playoff due to "hidden agendas". News flash *Every team cant play every other team in the major BCS.


I know it's a big process at the way they go at ranking, but the pick the ranks before the season starts don't they use the same formula to get your top teams. 
I just think they make it so dang confusing. Just throw them in a hat and start drawing. 
And these smaller schools do the same with them and at the end of season take the top teams and put them in playoff style and play till there is one team standing. I know it could take till April but there has to be a way to make it more simple. 
Like now there are what 6 teams without a loss? Those teams should be the only ones to have a shot at the championship. 
Look at OSU we are gonna be screwed because MSU took it to MU and we don't play MSU this year. 

My whole point is why a mediocre record should have an effect on teams that haven't lost a game. The dumbest thing is "Well if they played they may beat them." Well if a frog had wings...........

I would like to see more of the Big Conferences play each other more.


----------



## RookieTrainer

metalone67 said:


> Man those games were such snooze fest's. 3 and out, 3 and out, and 3 and out. Yep that's what I like to watch.
> Need a yawn smilie.


You're right. There's no excitement in a close game where one false step by a defender or one great play by an offensive player is the difference in winning and losing - and you have no idea when that play is going to happen. What happens in that game if Bama doesn't allow the long completion before the half? Or if Maze fair catches the punt at the 45 instead of letting it roll?

Now that game is much more exciting if it is 50-47 instead of 9-6. Right?


----------



## huntinman

TDB87 said:


> Bingo. Anyone who didn't enjoy that game just doesn't enjoy great football. I think I heard David Pollack say earlier that 22 defensive players have been drafted that played in that game. Amazing stat. He may of said from that game, either way that is amazing!


That is blatant bias against Oregon by the NFL. An investigation should be started right after they lose the championship game... Again.


----------



## BonMallari

LSU fans are conflicted tjis week:as much as thry would love to play spoiler and break the Bama stranglehold on the National Championship they also know that knocking off the Tide all but assures the end of the SEC hold on the MNC


----------



## roseberry

i predict zach mettenberg throws four touchdown passes.......dang i hope it's only four!


----------



## Dustin D

metalone67 said:


> but the pick the ranks before the season starts don't they


No, that's just the AP which doesn't mean crap at this point.

That's one thing I like about the BCS. It doesn't come out until week 8, giving teams a chance to get into the meat of their schedule.




BonMallari said:


> LSU fans are conflicted tjis week:as much as thry would love to play spoiler and break the Bama stranglehold on the National Championship they also know that knocking off the Tide all but assures the end of the SEC hold on the MNC


Not me. I want LSU to WIN! Bama doesn't need any help, they are more than capable of paving their own path.

I WANT LSU TO WIN! I don't give a crap who goes to the National Title or if LSU loses to A&M the following week. 

...and the main reason I want them to win is for the future of the program. Recruits watch _*this*_ game. Some say "If I had been there, I would have done this or that. I might could have made a difference"..."I'm going to LSU/Bama"
That's why I want to win. Not to play spoiler or any of that crap.
LSU needs a Big Win this year or at least a close loss to the 2x Defending Champs to keep up with the recruiting.

Then again......there is the Miles angle......where the wagons are circling again.....
....would an embarrassing loss, or an 8-4 season be enough for them to pay out the 20 Million???

Probably not, but it's an angle many think about and if Miles loses another Bowl Game it will definitely be thought about.


----------



## Dustin D

Green Bay Rushing
 CAR
YDS
AVG
TD
LG
E. Lacy
22
150
6.8
1
56



That boy from Lake Charles, LA didn't do too bad himself 


Chicago Rushing  CARYDSAVGTDLGM. Forte241255.2117


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> i predict zach mettenberg throws four touchdown passes.......dang i hope it's only four!


A little reverse shrinkology there, John?


----------



## roseberry

huntinman said:


> A little reverse shrinkology there, John?


bill,
maybe shrinkology? but this is not my first time to brag on the lsu qb in this year's college football thread. i enjoy watching him play. his national "coming out party" was one year ago vs. bama and i have been an admirer ever since.

zach will be a little embarassed that he threw three interceptions against "whoever state" week before last and will play with something to prove. he will be due, he will have a big game.....but he will fall just short of winning.;-) bama by two, 30 to 28.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> bill,
> maybe shrinkology? but this is not my first time to brag on the lsu qb in this year's college football thread. i enjoy watching him play. his national "coming out party" was one year ago vs. bama and i have been an admirer ever since.


If this came from TBD87, you could mark it down to "favorite son" support - believe Mettenberger "stay" in Scottsboro with an aunt and uncle.


----------



## TDB87

crackerd said:


> If this came from TBD87, you could mark it down to "favorite son" support - believe Mettenberger "stay" in Scottsboro with an aunt and uncle.


Favorite son support to Mettenberger from me? Shooot nah. More like red headed step child support. Ol Mett has come along OK. But I think the past two seasons of going back and forth with Jacob has shown where i've stood over time about ZM. He's finally becoming the QB that LSU has wanted him to be. LSU has been yelling for him to start since the season of curb stomp jefferson and pick six lee was running amuck.

With that being said he is a QB that can beat you. He's got some weapons to throw to. Wouldn't surprise me if he had a good came.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> LSU fans are conflicted tjis week:as much as thry would love to play spoiler and break the Bama stranglehold on the National Championship they also know that knocking off the Tide all but assures the end of the SEC hold on the MNC


Um, that's complete BS. There's nothing conflicting about this. It's all LSU. I don't care what the gumps do or how the season plays out. It's 100% GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

Looks like Texas has a new AD...Steve Patterson from Arizona State..he cleaned house at ASU and the Houston Texans, cant waut to see what he does in Austin...Mack Brown and Rick Barnes(BB coach) just puckered up a bit


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Looks like Texas has a new AD...Steve Patterson from Arizona State..he cleaned house at ASU and the Houston Texans, cant waut to see what he does in Austin...Mack Brown and Rick Barnes(BB coach) just puckered up a bit


As they should. No Fans know the pain of doing Less with More than Longhorn Fans.

I've got family that fill my ear up with all these Top Class Recruits, only to watch Brown hender them somehow.

/


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> believe Mettenberger "stay" in Scottsboro with an *aunt and uncle*.


mg,
yeah, they are friends, live around the corner here on roseberry creek and are fine folks. i have never met mett here though. i just have a feeling he will play a good game.

tdb is one of my young training buds too. he is a good man and has a nice dog!(even though he takes this rtr thing more seriously than me and you!)


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Looks like Texas has a new AD...Steve Patterson from Arizona State..he cleaned house at ASU and the Houston Texans, cant waut to see what he does in Austin...Mack Brown and Rick Barnes(BB coach) just puckered up a bit


I was waiting for U to post this - Patterson brought in Dennis Erickson (a good recruiter) to get things going - Mack Brown is out to pasture at the end of this season, Texas will have the team it should have in 2 years. 

Rick Barnes - My youngest son & I both commented that Rick needed to introduce the players on the team to each other at the start of every practice. It's rare to see that level of talent fail to jibe under a coach I consider on that tier just below some of the greats. Remember that guy Durant who did his one & done at TX .


----------



## duk4me

I so hope Oregon and Alabama meet up. If so after the game there will be so much enjoyable smack talk.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> tdb is one of my young training buds too. he is a good man and has a nice dog!*(even though he takes this rtr thing more seriously than me and you!**)*


Hey, now, hold on about *our* lack of seriousness when it comes to this 'Bama bidness!











Heard same "good people" about Mett's folks from my Sand Mountain sources - thanks for confirming.

MG


----------



## schaeffer

duk4me said:


> I so hope Oregon and Alabama meet up. If so after the game there will be so much enjoyable smack talk.


duk4me. I'm with you. It would an interesting matchup: Formidable defense with size and power against West Coast speed. Personally, I don't believe the rest of the nation sees passing like we have in the Pac 12. Florida State would fit in. If they both make it past this weekend, the odds are pretty good that it will happen.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LMFAO. You're an idiot. You think the passing offenses are better in the PAC 10/12/whatever???? Bless your heart.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LMFAO. You're an idiot. You think the passing offenses are better in the PAC 10/12/whatever???? Bless your heart.


Well Jacob according to the stats listed by ESPN : 5 of the top 10 passers in the nation are from the West Coast, including the TOP 4

http://espn.go.com/college-football.../passing/sort/passingYards/year/2013/group/80


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Look @ QBR. This isn't even remotely close.


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> Well Jacob according to the stats listed by ESPN : 5 of the top 10 passers in the nation are from the West Coast, including the TOP 4
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football.../passing/sort/passingYards/year/2013/group/80


It really depends on the level of talent and coaching those QB's are throwing against. 

I may be the best dog trainer on my street but that doesn't say much about my talent.


----------



## HNTFSH

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LMFAO. You're an idiot. You think the passing offenses are better in the PAC 10/12/whatever???? Bless your heart.





Jacob Hawkes said:


> Ole Miss is coming off a heartbreaking loss. Hard to get back up the next week. LSU plays better in Oxford against Ole Miss than they do in The BR. No way LSU overlooks Ole Miss. LSU rolls in this one.


lol...danged idiots.


----------



## schaeffer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LMFAO. You're an idiot. You think the passing offenses are better in the PAC 10/12/whatever???? Bless your heart.


My statement was, "I don't believe the rest of the nation sees passing like we have in the pac 12."

That apparently induced paroxysms of laughter in you. In addition, in your view I'm an clear idiot for having such a stupid belief.

well pull yourself away from your hamhock and plate of buttered grits, kick the **** hounds outside and take a gander at the following chart.

NCAA Division I-A Player Passing Statistics - 2013


Statistics: Passing | Rushing | Receiving | Scoring | Returning | Kicking | Punting | Defense
Season: 
Group: FBS (Division I-A) | FCS (Division I-AA)
College Total QBR »
College Total QBR Explained »
College Football Metrics »
Passing Yards Leaders - All Players
RK	PLAYER	TEAM	COMP	ATT	PCT YDS YDS/A	LONG	TD INT	SACK	RAT
1	Sean Mannion, QB	ORST	296	436	67.9	3540	8.1	55	31	6	19	156.8
2	Connor Halliday, QB	WSU	302	482	62.7	3098	6.4	72	20	18	17	122.9
3	Derek Carr, QB	FRES	290	419	69.2	3061	7.3	75	28	4	7	150.7
4	Jared Goff, QB	CAL	252	418	60.3	2881	6.9	89	14	9	26	124.9
5	Johnny Manziel, QB	TA&M	200	276	72.5	2867	10.4	95	26	8	12	185.0
6	Keith Wenning, QB	BALL	214	343	62.4	2865	8.4	72	23	5	8	151.8
7	Garrett Gilbert, QB	SMU	245	382	64.1	2634	6.9	79	15	6	22	131.9
8	Tajh Boyd, QB	CLEM	192	292	65.8	2620	9.0	96	20	6	21	159.6
9	Shane Carden, QB	ECU	251	341	73.6	2589	7.6	48	19	5	22	152.8
10	David Fales, QB	SJSU	178	295	60.3	2575	8.7	83	18	10	13	147.0
RK	PLAYER	TEAM	COMP	ATT	PCT	YDS	YDS/A	LONG	TD	INT	SACK	RAT
11	Corey Robinson, QB	TROY	219	319	68.7	2557	8.0	58	18	8	14	149.6
Teddy Bridgewater, QB	LOU	179	243	73.7	2557	10.5	69	23	2	11	191.6
13	Taylor Kelly, QB	ASU	195	310	62.9	2511	8.1	74	23	8	17	150.3
14	Jameis Winston, QB	FSU	149	212	70.3	2502	11.8	94	24	6	13	201.1
15	Zach Mettenberger, QB	LSU	151	231	65.4	2492	10.8	63	19	7	14	177.1
16	Bryce Petty, QB	BAY	122	176	69.3	2453	13.9	93	18	1	3	219.0
17	Brett Smith, QB	WYO	203	319	63.6	2367	7.4	93	19	7	15	141.2
18	Marcus Mariota, QB	ORE	144	225	64.0	2281	10.1	75	20	0	10	178.5
19	Brandon Doughty, QB	WKU	189	281	67.3	2251	8.0	60	9	13	15	135.9
20	Garrett Grayson, QB	CSU	184	300	61.3	2244	7.5	56	15	7	12	136.0
RK	PLAYER	TEAM	COMP	ATT	PCT	YDS	YDS/A	LONG	TD	INT	SACK	RAT
21	Davis Webb, QB	TTU	185	300	61.7	2237	7.5	51	15	9	6	134.8
22	Aaron Murray, QB	UGA	155	249	62.2	2196	8.8	98	18	6	11	155.4
23	Tommy Rees, QB	ND	148	266	55.6	2186	8.2	82	22	8	7	145.9
24	Keith Price, QB	WASH	169	263	64.3	2169	8.2	70	16	4	21	150.6
25	John O'Korn, QB	HOU	161	247	65.2	2121	8.6	83	22	4	14	163.5
26	Derek Thompson, QB	UNT	177	264	67.0	2084	7.9	85	12	11	7	140.0
27	Rakeem Cato, QB	MRSH	167	277	60.3	2069	7.5	58	20	6	15	142.5
28	Logan Thomas, QB	VT	167	300	55.7	2056	6.9	83	11	12	16	117.3
29	Tyler Tettleton, QB	OHIO	151	222	68.0	2029	9.1	80	17	6	5	164.7
30	Christian Hackenberg, QB	PSU	164	281	58.4	2024	7.2	54	13	8	19	128.4
RK	PLAYER	TEAM	COMP	ATT	PCT	YDS	YDS/A	LONG	TD	INT	SACK	RAT
31	Taysom Hill, QB	BYU	146	276	52.9	2019	7.3	60	12	8	24	122.9
32	Brett Hundley, QB	UCLA	165	242	68.2	1998	8.3	76	16	8	16	152.7
33	Devin Gardner, QB	MICH	121	202	59.9	1989	9.8	70	13	11	18	153.0
34	Bo Wallace, QB	MISS	165	263	62.7	1976	7.5	70	11	3	17	137.4
35	Kyle Pohl, QB	AKR	187	340	55.0	1971	5.8	77	10	10	22	107.5
36	Nathan Scheelhaase, QB	ILL	161	248	64.9	1970	7.9	72	13	7	17	143.3
37	Cody Fajardo, QB	NEV	168	251	66.9	1956	7.8	61	11	2	15	145.3
38	Tanner Price, QB	WAKE	177	315	56.2	1951	6.2	66	12	5	18	117.6
39	Nate Sudfeld, QB	IND	139	231	60.2	1915	8.3	77	16	7	9	146.6
40	Gary Nova, QB	RUTG	136	231	58.9	1882	8.1	69	17	11	21	142.1
409 Results1 of 11
Glossary
COMP: Completions
ATT: Passing attempts
PCT: Completion percentage
YDS: Passing yards
YDS/A: Yards per pass attempt
LONG: Longest pass
TD: Passing touchdowns
INT: Interceptions thrown
SACK: Sacks
RAT: Passer Efficiency

What do you think knot head?


----------



## RookieTrainer

I'd be a pretty good passer against my local junior high team. I think my stats would go down if I scrimmaged against Bama a couple times. Just saying.


----------



## coachmo

So let's see schaeffer, you come on here and accuse others of trying to use superior intellect in debunking your points of view then you turn around and attack people based on your perception of someone's heritage. If you have a problem being called an idiot then try not to act like one. You're a real tool. As I mentioned in my last post, if you ever make it down to Louisiana look me up and we can discuss a few things.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Look @ QBR. This isn't even remotely close.



*College Football Total QBR - 2013 Season Leaders*


*2013 NCAA Division I-A Leaders*



RKPLAYERPASS EPARUN EPASACK EPAPEN EPATOTAL EPAACT PLAYSRAW QBRADJ QBR1Bryce Petty, 
BAY45.60.8-2.80.143.723094.595.32Marcus Mariota, 
*ORE*43.226.0-5.2-1.063.030192.294.93Jameis Winston, 
FSU56.96.5-6.0-0.057.328891.693.44Aaron Murray, 
*UGA*49.35.3-9.43.348.332176.888.65Johnny Manziel, 
*TA&M*59.125.0-7.20.076.940886.488.36Teddy Bridgewater, 
LOU67.61.0-8.4-0.260.029491.186.07Zach Mettenberger, 
*LSU*55.1-3.1-9.61.944.328779.685.78Taylor Kelly, 
*ASU*33.815.8-9.33.243.540573.185.39AJ McCarron, 
*ALA*36.1-0.4-2.40.133.425080.883.210Braxton Miller, 
OSU30.16.4-5.2-0.930.425374.483.1



> Glossary
> 
> 
> * Season Leaders: Having at least 20 action plays per game team has played.
> * All-time data reflects 2004 onwards.
> PASS EPA: Clutch-weighted expected points added on plays with pass attempts.
> RUN EPA: Clutch-weighted expected points added through rushes.
> SACK EPA: Clutch-weighted expected points added (lost) on sacks.
> PEN EPA: Clutch-weighted expected points added on penalties.
> TOTAL EPA: Total clutch-weighted expected points added.
> ACT PLAYS: Action Plays
> RAW QBR: Raw Total Quarterback Rating, which values quarterback on all play types on a 0-100 scale.
> ADJ QBR: Adjusted Total Quarterback Rating, which values the quarterback on all play types on a 0-100 scale adjusted for the strength of opposing defenses faced (available beginning in October of each season).


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> So let's see schaeffer, you come on here and accuse others of trying to use superior intellect in debunking your points of view then you turn around and attack people based on your perception of someone's heritage. If you have a problem being called an idiot then try not to act like one. You're a real tool. As I mentioned in my last post, if you ever make it down to Louisiana look me up and we can discuss a few things.


So lets see Coachmo or Probably Less, you've got your hackles up because I've made what you believe to be some disparaging comments about Southerners. Not that I should even bother to inform the likes of you, but my mother was born and raised in Arkansas. So, I don't have any particular bias towards Southerners. On the other hand when Hawkes calls me an idiot, I don't think that its inappropriate to make a retort in kind. You Mr. Coach or Probably Less have used disparaging names. If you don't like my comments, don't read them. Its that simple Mr. Coachmo or Probably Less.
As to these veiled threats about me coming on down to La and we can discuss the differences we have. Come on, are you nuts? Are you that thin skinned that you can't take a little joshing. One shouldn't respond to such crap, but not being very smart, I can't resist. First, you know nothing about me. I'm simply words on your screen. A lover of the Oregon Ducks. But how do you know that I'm not some bad ass? Of course you don't and the suggests to me that your are pretty much a gas bag that talks tough and is protected by the internet.. Second, also most from the start when I posted on this thread, you were quick to respond. Must have been hovering over the screen. Take a look at your posts on this thread---they have been almost exclusively in response to a comment of mine. Third, as I have told you before, I love college football, but it is not the end all or be all. I'm not going to rend my flesh or cut my wrists in the Ducks lose a game. I like trash talking about football where I wouldn't talk this way normally. Fourth, you and few others on this thread clearly don't like me--so be it. I'm a trial lawyer and lot of people don't like me. I don't get paid to be liked and don't much care. It means nothing to me, but rather than reading my posts and getting your panties in a wad, just don't read them. It's that simple. I'll end by making a couple of observations that I have gleaned from your posts and this is serious: You Mr. Coachmo or Probably Less, are clearly a bully. You have been that way for your life and both those you and those around you know this fact. Your are also a "nut". Clearly, I'm not trained to make a specific diagnosis, but years of experience with dealing with just about every kind of person tells me that you, Mr. Coachmo or Probably Less, are clearly a Nut. Chill out. Don't read my posts. Move on.


----------



## coachmo

You really are an idiot! So aren't you doing exactly what you are accusing me of doing? Since you don't know me either, you really have no idea what you're talking about. Is your reference to being a trial lawyer meant to impress? If that was your intent it fell short! Way short! I could stoop to throwing out my education as well but that wouldn't be fair to you. I feel confident that you are not a bad ass! I will give you one thing and that is you're bold on the computer. You have the nerve to call me a bully when you sit at your computer and tell me to shut my pie hole then call it trash talking. Wow!


----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> You really are an idiot! So aren't you doing exactly what you are accusing me of doing? Since you don't know me either, you really have no idea what you're talking about. Is your reference to being a trial lawyer meant to impress? If that was your intent it fell short! Way short! I could stoop to throwing out my education as well but that wouldn't be fair to you. I feel confident that you are not a bad ass! I will give you one thing and that is you're bold on the computer. You have the nerve to call me a bully when you sit at your computer and tell me to shut my pie hole then call it trash talking. Wow!


Well, Coachmor or Probably Less--it took you less than fifteen minutes to respond to my post You just hanging around the computer and sniffing the air? Working yourself up into a real hissy fit? I strongly suggested that you chill out--set the damn whiskey down---get on your meds---normally I would recommend Haldol and it would probably help you, but I think Midol might be best for you. Good Night Coachmo or Probably Less.


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> Hey, now, hold on about *our* lack of seriousness when it comes to this 'Bama bidness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG



mg, i stand corrected......RTR!


----------



## HNTFSH

roseberry said:


> mg, i stand corrected......RTR!


I am disappointed MG - no Bama Bandanas.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I know it's not exactly "Breaking news", but St. Nick's agent said that Texas is the only job he would leave the gumps for.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *Um, that's complete BS, Mr. Bon.* There's nothing conflicting about this. It's all LSU. I don't care what the gumps do or how the season plays out. It's 100% GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


Fixed it for you;-)


----------



## huntinman

schaeffer said:


> So lets see Coachmo or Probably Less, you've got your hackles up because I've made what you believe to be some disparaging comments about Southerners. Not that I should even bother to inform the likes of you, but my mother was born and raised in Arkansas. So, I don't have any particular bias towards Southerners. On the other hand when Hawkes calls me an idiot, I don't think that its inappropriate to make a retort in kind. You Mr. Coach or Probably Less have used disparaging names. If you don't like my comments, don't read them. Its that simple Mr. Coachmo or Probably Less.
> As to these veiled threats about me coming on down to La and we can discuss the differences we have. Come on, are you nuts? Are you that thin skinned that you can't take a little joshing. One shouldn't respond to such crap, but not being very smart, I can't resist. First, you know nothing about me. I'm simply words on your screen. A lover of the Oregon Ducks. But how do you know that I'm not some bad ass? Of course you don't and the suggests to me that your are pretty much a gas bag that talks tough and is protected by the internet.. Second, also most from the start when I posted on this thread, you were quick to respond. Must have been hovering over the screen. Take a look at your posts on this thread---they have been almost exclusively in response to a comment of mine. Third, as I have told you before, I love college football, but it is not the end all or be all. I'm not going to rend my flesh or cut my wrists in the Ducks lose a game. I like trash talking about football where I wouldn't talk this way normally. Fourth, you and few others on this thread clearly don't like me--so be it. I'm a trial lawyer and lot of people don't like me. I don't get paid to be liked and don't much care. It means nothing to me, but rather than reading my posts and getting your panties in a wad, just don't read them. It's that simple. I'll end by making a couple of observations that I have gleaned from your posts and this is serious: You Mr. Coachmo or Probably Less, are clearly a bully. You have been that way for your life and both those you and those around you know this fact. Your are also a "nut". Clearly, I'm not trained to make a specific diagnosis, but years of experience with dealing with just about every kind of person tells me that you, Mr. Coachmo or Probably Less, are clearly a Nut. Chill out. Don't read my posts. Move on.


Time for the mass ignore button...


----------



## duk4me

huntinman said:


> Time for the mass ignore button...


Won't work Bill. I'll just reply to all of his post out of sheer meanness.


----------



## crackerd

huntinman said:


> Time for the _*M*_ass ignore button...


Wait a minute, Bill - is SECffer Manti T'eo's girlfriend in another incarnation - like a Notre Dame nun or something?



HNTFSH said:


> I am disappointed MG - no Bama Bandanas.


Nah, 'fraid this is about as close as we come, in the road uniforms, to 'Bama bandanas" - 










MG


----------



## coachmo

Sorry guys, I'll stop egging schaffer on. It's just so easy but I'll refrain I promise!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Holy yikes! Saban says Texas is the only school he would leave AL for. Because he is under a special kind of pressure at AL.


----------



## Franco

Wayne Nutt said:


> Holy yikes! Saban says Texas is the only school he would leave AL for. Because he is under a special kind of pressure at AL.


 I listened to that ESPN interview too. If it were up to Saban's wife, they would have been there yesterday!


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Holy yikes! Saban says Texas is the only school he would leave AL for. Because he is under a special kind of pressure at AL.


It was Saban's AGENT Jimmy Sexton that made the comment not Saban himself, but it makes for better press in USA Today...

the only St Nick (as Jacob refers to him) that is coming to Austin is a big jolly fat man (not Chris Christie) and he is waiting for deer season to end so Rudolf doesnt take a bullet to the heart..


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## duk4me

Dustin D said:


>


Sabin thinkin "hum nose guard"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


>


Best post of your career.


----------



## Dustin D

That's about right for the height uh? ROFL!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. That's close.


----------



## Franco

Saban doesn't look to bad in that pinkish-orange. His comments about being happy where he is reminds me of his comments before leaving Louisiana and S Florida


----------



## Dustin D

Regardless, here's to _hoping_ it's a good show!









The 2013 Trailer!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Glad you posted this. I was trying to watch the damn thing on my phone, but refused to download the Slingblade app to do it.


----------



## Dustin D

Don't you love Vern's heart break? 
Vern>"HE'S GOT IT"..
Gary D.> "No, Interception"....
Vern>"OH NO...INTERCEPTION" 

ROFL idiots!

I was surprised to see the 09' Non-Reversal Call on Peterson's INT @ 1:25


----------



## roseberry

mg,
i bet when saban gets to texas he will put on his hook 'em cap and hold his first press conference and say, "it would have been different in that game.....if WE woulda had colt mccoy!!!!!";-)

wayne,
saban knows "special pressure" when he feels it. saban knows alabama would have fired mack brown two years ago and the g.o.b's here would have poisoned the trees in mack brown's mama's yard by now! RTR(run trees run!):razz:


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> mg,
> i bet when saban gets to texas he will put on his hook 'em cap and hold his first press conference and say, "it would have been different in that game.....if WE woulda had colt mccoy!!!!!";-)
> 
> wayne,
> saban knows "special pressure" when he feels it. saban knows alabama would have fired mack brown two years ago and the g.o.b's here would have poisoned the trees in mack brown's mama's yard by now! RTR(run trees run!):razz:


HAHA! lol


/


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Best post of your career.


Jacob, you haven't been reading Tim's posts enough. He's got a million of them.


----------



## roseberry

big thursday night lineup. fun, fun, fun.
i pick bears.
i pick ducks.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> big thursday night lineup. fun, fun, fun.
> i pick bears.
> i pick ducks.


Well that was hard...lol 

They got Baylor @ -14.5 & Oregon @ -10-11.

I think Stanfords bend don't break Defense looked pretty good against the #1Passing Offense two weeks ago.

I don't think it's enough to beat Oregon, but may be enough to cut their O.production in half. With Stanford scoring an avg. 25 points a game(last 4) I think they're in the same boat as the Sooners. They can slow down their opponent, but still might not have the offensive power to keep up.

Then again, what does that mean? Nothing. Stats can mean NOTHING. 
As if last year Duck fans weren't subject to that HARSH REALITY.

Ducks were scoring an average of 69 Points per game for 10 Games straight. 
Then....they score just 14 against Stanford to lose the game. A 79.9% Decrease in Scoring OffensIVE Production.

What kind of sense does that make?

I still think Ducks roll, just not sure how/why anyone could be confident.


----------



## roseberry

dustin,
me and bon go public with our prognosticating skills and attain about .500.(being generous to both of us) i need an easy pick or two!;-) 

i am pleased a fine young statistician like yourself will step up and put it out there. bon and i have been the only subjects of ridicule.......from the monday morning, arm chair types! lol;-)


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> dustin,
> me and bon go public with our prognosticating skills and attain about .500.(being generous to both of us) i need an easy pick or two!;-)
> 
> i am pleased a fine young statistician like yourself will step up and put it out there. bon and i have been the only subjects of ridicule.......from the monday morning, arm chair types! lol;-)



It's all in good fun for me. I'm not a proessional, so what's it to me to be wrong? lol


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> It's all in good fun for me. I'm not a proessional, so what's it to me to be wrong? lol


As it is for all of us. But even in jest one's words carry more weight if they are professional in their presention .


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> dustin,
> me and bon go public with our prognosticating skills and attain about .500.(being generous to both of us) i need an easy pick or two!;-)
> 
> i am pleased a fine young statistician like yourself will step up and put it out there. bon and i have been the only subjects of ridicule.......from the monday morning, arm chair types! lol;-)


my pics last week were so poor that I have nowhere to go but up

Oklahoma + 16 and the Under (74)- Baylor will win the game but OU will keep it within two touchdowns

Oregon - 10.5 and Under (62) Oregon will try and impress the pollsters and their defense plays big for once


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Oregon - 10.5 and Under (62) Oregon will try and impress the pollsters and *their defense plays big for once*


How so? - special dispensation from Chip Kelly to borrow from the Iggles and put 15 players on the field at a time on defense?

Sooners a decent pick unless "Big Game Bob" lives down even further to his reputation.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> As it is for all of us. But even in jest one's words carry more weight if they are professional in their presention .


Uh...my ( ) key seems to be broken. I'll have to see i I can ix that.


----------



## HNTFSH

crackerd said:


> How so? - special dispensation from Chip Kelly to borrow from the Iggles and put 15 players on the field at a time on defense?
> 
> Sooners a decent pick unless "Big Game Bob" lives down even further to his reputation.
> 
> MG


MG - He's playing the Vegas odds. And highly likely to be right more than 50% of the time in my experience.


----------



## Cowtown

Big game tonight for my Bears.

Sic Em!


----------



## duk4me

Cowtown said:


> Big game tonight for my Bears.
> 
> Sic Em!


Sorry Cowtown Roseberry screwed you on this one.


----------



## Franco

I'm taking the UL Ragin Cajuns over the Troy Trojans in the biggest Football game tonight. Book it!


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> Uh...my ( ) key seems to be broken. I'll have to see i I can ix that.


  , good luck!


----------



## Dustin D

Wow. Baylor just gave OU 38 yards worth of penalties. Targeting(15yds)>Personal Foul(15yds)>Unsportsmanlike Conduct(½ the distance to the goal)8 yds

#8 K.J. Morton Remains in the game after review. Shoulder to Shoulder Hit. (Defenseless Receiver) No Ejection.


----------



## Dustin D

1st Qtr Over. 3-0 Baylor.

Baylor's offense gets reduced by 87% from their avg. 1st Qtr points.


----------



## TDB87

What about this barn burner!! 3-2 Dustin at this pace you'll have all kinda stats to put up here. (leading the way=penalty yrds)


----------



## Dustin D

Can you believe this score!? lol

Scoring Summary

FIRST QUARTEROKLABAY 







FG7:09Aaron Jones 29 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 13 plays, 55 yds in 4:11_
03SECOND QUARTEROKLABAY 







S13:22Bryce Petty sacked by Dominique Alexander for a loss of 1 yard to the Bayl 0 for a SAFETY.23


----------



## TDB87

76 yards COMBINED 1st quarter


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> What about this barn burner!! 3-2 Dustin at this pace you'll have all kinda stats to put up here. (leading the way=penalty yrds)


Yea Baylor has more Penalty yards than Oklahoma does offensive yards.

Penalties 6-58 yds 

Sooners Offense = 25 yards. 

ROFL!


----------



## TDB87

here comes the points 5-3. Cant get these post up quick enough to keep up with the score

Awesome stat Dustin!! lol!


----------



## Dustin D

Now were getting somewhere! 5-3 Baby! WhooHoo!! lol

Both these Special Teams coverage is weak. 
We WILL see a Return for a TD this game.

*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTEROKLABAY 







FG7:09Aaron Jones 29 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 13 plays, 55 yds in 4:11_03SECOND QUARTEROKLABAY 







S13:22Bryce Petty sacked by Dominique Alexander for a loss of 1 yard to the Bayl 0 for a SAFETY.23







FG12:09Michael Hunnicutt 22 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 3 plays, 7 yds in 0:00_53


----------



## Dustin D

Man. If Petty can't throw the ball immediately, 
he seems to panic, run around and then take a sack.

At least he runs around. Zach. M would just stand there and fall over lol.

Baylor is out gaining OU Offense with Penalty yards. Add another 15 for Baylor.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Man. If Petty can't throw the ball immediately,
> he seems to panic, run around and then take a sack.
> 
> At least he runs around. Zach. M would just stand there and falls over lol.


Looks very uncomfortable and lost


----------



## Dustin D

Well there's the first TD with 7 minutes left to go to half time.

Still can't believe how awful Bell is and why he's still the QB.

Anyway, I'll be back on later. 

Got to get these kids in bed.


----------



## Dustin D

So Baylor looks to be operating @ 60% compared to their average points scored in the first half.
Looks like they woke up though. They'll probably light it up in the 2nd Half. 
Bell is horrible and the OU Defense will submit eventually.


Oregon's Offense was just forced to watch their Defense get punched in the mouth 
for 6:00 minutes. 12 plays, *96 YARDS* - Touchdown. 

That'll hurt any defense's heart.

Shouldn't phase them though. 
7 points should be nothing for them to cover. 
With 3 Qtr's left to play.

*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTERORESTAN 







TD2:36Tyler Gaffney rush for 2 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Jordan Williamson extra point GOOD._Drive info: 12 plays, 96 yds in 6:00
_
Watch Highlight07


----------



## Dustin D

Oregon is shut out in the first Qtr. for the first time this season.

Ducks Offense running at 12.4% capacity

They also did not get a single rushing yard in the 1st Qtr.


----------



## Dustin D

WOW! Hogan kept it and ran it in!


SECOND QUARTERORESTAN 







TD11:26Kevin Hogan rush for 11 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Jordan Williamson extra point GOOD._Drive info: 8 plays, 58 yds in 4:58_
Watch Highlight014


----------



## Dustin D

Nasty! a 4th and 9 Conversion by the Ducks to keep it alive 
and knocking on the door again.


----------



## Dustin D

Oh man! a Costly Turnover.


----------



## Dustin D

Hogan playing very smart here. 
Who would have thought he'd have 12 more Rushing yards then the Ducks do as a team.


Stanford Rushing  CARYDSAVGTDLGTyler Gaffney21773.719Kevin Hogan33411.3112


He's got 34, Ducks have 22 total.


----------



## TDB87

Ducks cant handle power game. The power I pulling the back side guard is a automatic 5 yards everytime. This could be 21-0 before half.


----------



## Dustin D

I think they should have gone for it with that exact play. But kicking the FG is just the right call. No reason to NOT come away with points when the drive your own is *20 FREAKING PLAYS LONG!* wow!

An 8 minute 26 second drive to end the half. That's sick.

Ducks get shut out in the 1st Half. 

*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTERORESTAN 







TD2:36Tyler Gaffney rush for 2 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Jordan Williamson extra point GOOD._Drive info: 12 plays, 96 yds in 5:59_
Watch Highlight07SECOND QUARTERORESTAN 







TD11:26Kevin Hogan rush for 11 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Jordan Williamson extra point GOOD._Drive info: 8 plays, 58 yds in 4:58_
Watch Highlight014







FG0:00Jordan Williamson 19 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 20 plays, 96 yds in 8:26_
Watch Highlight017
*Team Stat Comparison*



ORESTAN1st Downs7163rd down efficiency2-6*8-10*4th down efficiency1-21-1Total Yards137*238*Passing11597Comp-Att*9-17*6-10Yards per pass6.8*9.7*Rushing*22**141*Rushing Attempts1132Yards per rush2.04.4Penalties3-21*0-0*Turnovers10Fumbles lost10Interceptions thrown00Possession*9:07*20:53


----------



## TDB87

A 20 play drive. 20 freaking plays to demoralize the crap out of oregon and rub 3 more points in their face oh and eat up the last 8:36 of the clock . 17-0 halftime. shewww weee.. AT LEAST Oregons cheerleaders didn't forget to load the bus!!

Looks like we were thinking the same thing


----------



## Dustin D

I know Duck fans aren't worried. 
At least I wouldn't be. According to your Stats, you should be able to tie this in 3½ minutes of possession.

Plenty of time left for Mariota's Prime Time Heisman Moment.


/


----------



## BonMallari

unless Mariota engineers a furious comeback in the second half, his shot at the Heisman is OVER...also think that Stanford Coach David Shaw is preparing his interview for the soon to be vacant Texas job...

My Horns have nothing in their defensive arsenal to handle this Baylor team


----------



## Dustin D

This is why Oregon HAS to take points when they can. Not go for it on 4th and whatever inside the RedZone.


Oregon Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT14:56102:40ORE 17835Punt10:50102:15ORE 29724Turnover on Downs02:36101:12ORE 263-7Punt11:26203:00ORE 131080Fumble


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> unless Mariota engineers a furious comeback in the second half, his shot at the Heisman is OVER...


I fully expect for Oregon to stage a comeback.


----------



## TDB87

I seen Schafer at half time marking out his "We want Bama" Sign to "We want a first down"


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> I fully expect for Oregon to stage a comeback.


They better let their defense know about it. lol


----------



## leemac

schaffer, where the hell are you?

As I thought, your dawg (well duck), (if you actually have one), can't count on you having their back. Where are the Ducks?, other than being retrieved?


----------



## Dustin D

He's waiting for what is about to happen. 

Conditioning.......Some of the Stanford Line is looking like it's the end of the game, but it's not.


----------



## Dustin D

My goodness. Another turnover.

I agree with the Announcer. The Sky is falling.

BUT! STATS! Stats say, Ducks still in this.


----------



## coachmo

This is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## Tim Mc

Ducks exposed again. Seems like this is a yearly theme for them. Coach is optimistic though, saying his defense was playing great when they just got pounded on for 20 plays over nine minutes.


----------



## Franco

"Turn off the lights, the parteeeees over"


Hey, how 'bout dem Ragin Cajuns tonight? 41 points in a win over the Trojans!


----------



## Dustin D

12 Play - 6 minute drive average for Stanford. 
If that holds up, they only need 2 more possessions to put this game away.


----------



## coachmo

Crying! Really!


----------



## TDB87

Ya'll think Schaffer will feel bad? What about that poor kid on Oregons team, D'Anthony Thomas, who said they would put up 40 on stanford. Guess he was only talking about rushing yards!!


----------



## BonMallari

Ok so CHOKLAHOMA got whacked and Oregon is getting a rectal adjustment from Stanford


How FAR do you drop the Ducks in the polls ? Out of the Top 5 ? Out of the Top 10 ?


----------



## coachmo

The only difference between this game and that boring, smash-mouth style of football historically played in the SEC is only one of these teams can play that way. It happens to be the team that's winning at this point in the game.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Ok so CHOKLAHOMA got whacked and Oregon is getting a rectal adjustment from Stanford
> 
> 
> How FAR do you drop the Ducks in the polls ? Out of the Top 5 ? Out of the Top 10 ?


Game ain't over yet Bon.

A turnover, muffed punt, 3 and out and all hell breaks loose. That TD only took 1:30.











TD10:11Marcus Mariota pass complete to Daryle Hawkins for 23 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Matt Wogan extra point GOOD._Drive info: 5 plays, 60 yds in 1:29_
Watch Highlight726


----------



## Dustin D

Dun Dun Dunnnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Needs Two Touchdowns to win by 1.

Oregon recovers on-side kick.

Plenty of time.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Needs Two Touchdowns to win by 1.
> 
> Oregon recovers on-side kick.
> 
> Plenty of time.


Turning into a game. Mariota needs to hold onto that ball a little tighter in the red zone... UO score! Getting really heated now!! Guessing another onside kick coming


----------



## Dustin D

What a crazy on-side kick that guy has.


----------



## Dustin D

Well tell that Scoffer guy I tried to be as optimistic as possible.

NOW!

I have to wonder. 

When one of the so-called GREATEST Spread Offense's 
loses again to a superior Power Run/Defensive Team, 
do all Spread Offense Teams second guess themselves? 
They have to right?


----------



## Franco

Franco said:


> I agree with everything except for the Buckeyes being in the BCS champ game. I think Stanford will walk through the Pac 10.


From August 18th


----------



## coachmo

So schaffer how worthy is Oregon since they got beat by Stanford who got beat by UTAH? I mean UTAH! Wow! Oregon better figure out how to win the SWAC I mean PAC 12 before they get compared to the top tier SEC schools. You do remember when you shared your logic on this, don't you? Sorry guys couldn't help it!


----------



## crackerd

*Qu*-_*waaah*_*-ck!*

A little lesson, SECffer: There's *DEFENSE! *and there's* D**uck*-fense, and one of them wins championships.

Oh, and maybe you should think about changing those T-shirts in Eugene to read
*We want Bama Lite*...

MG


----------



## coachmo

They don't want Bama ANYTHING! They better get ready for a tough UTAH team who currently sports an impressive 1-4 conference record!


----------



## Dustin D

*Team Stat Comparison*



ORESTAN1st Downs17253rd down efficiency3-10*14-21*
4th down efficiency3-41-1Total Yards312377
Passing250103Comp-Att20-347-13Yards per pass7.47.9Rushing62*274*
Rushing Attempts2466Yards per rush*2.6*
4.2
Penalties10-812-10Turnovers20Fumbles lost20Interceptions thrown00Possession17:26*42:34*


----------



## crackerd

And "congratulations" once again to Big Game Bob Stoops for the incredible coaching feat of singlehandedly saving Mack Brown's job while at the same time making Art Briles ol' Mack the Life's successor in Austin!

MG


----------



## Dustin D

So for about 50 minutes, Stanford held Oregon's Offense to 0% production. 
In the end, Ducks Offense was working @ 36.6%

How many Recruits do they lose from this Game?


----------



## coachmo

Only the good ones!


----------



## Dustin D

Look at these 1st, 2nd and 3rd Qtr. Drives.


Oregon Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT14:56102:40ORE 17835Punt10:50102:15ORE 29724Turnover on Downs02:36101:12ORE 263-7Punt11:26203:00ORE 131080Fumble12:34303:30ORE 291243Fumble01:31300:24ORE 2530Punt



Stanford Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT12:20101:30STAN 634Punt08:351*05:59*STAN 41296Rushing Touchdown01:24104:58STAN 42858Rushing Touchdown08:262*08:26*STAN 22096End of Half15:00302:26STAN 38621Field Goal Good09:043*07:33*STAN 281463Field Goal Good01:07304:27STAN 41846Field Goal Good


----------



## schaeffer

Dustin D said:


> Well tell that Scoffer guy I tried to be as optimistic as possible.
> 
> NOW!
> 
> I have to wonder.
> 
> When one of the so-called GREATEST Spread Offense's
> loses again to a superior Power Run/Defensive Team,
> do all Spread Offense Teams second guess themselves?
> They have to right?


Damn, shot my pie hole off. Guess it a bottle of whiskey and Stanford to make a bad night for me. Congratulations to Hawke and those that saw it coming. Phuck. Not a good night


----------



## Dustin D

I've been waiting to hear from this guy; 
http://www.csnnw.com/ducks/oregon-ducks-failing-reach-national-title-game-would-be-criminal

I wonder how that foot soup taste now De'Anthony Thomas?
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...gon-will-score-at-least-40-points-on-stanford

Especially from him who hasn't done hardly anything for the Ducks this year. To smack talk, when you're not on the field? Eat that crow boy!


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## HNTFSH

The Buckeye Nation approves of this win.


----------



## RF2

Quack...Quack...BOOM!!!

Bwaahaahaa!!!


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Damn, shot my pie hole off. Not a good night


schaeffer,
you get big points imo for your show up and man up post. last night's game was already huge on the college football schedule, you made it GARGANTUOUS for all who post on the rtf college football thread.;-)

for several reasons i have mixed emotions about the ducks v cardinals game last night:
1. i picked the ducks to win yesterday. .500 seems the best i can do even on a two game card! 
2. i watched the game with a friend who is a HUGE buckeye. he enjoyed it waaaayyyy too much.;-)
3. i almost hate to see the point in the season come where the real smack talking believers are put on the sidelines.
4. my favorite team has a very significant hurdle remaining to get to pasadena. asking for wins over lsu, auburn and likely mizzou is a great deal to ask for. but, if the tide wins out i am disappointed we will not see the oregon v alabama matchup.(especially after last night);-)


----------



## crackerd

Dustin D said:


> So for about 50 minutes, Stanford held Oregon's Offense to 0% production.
> In the end, Ducks Offense was working @ 36.6%
> 
> *How many Recruits do they lose from this Game?*


Probably none.

Kids go to *Zero-gon* to wear wackier and wackier new uni's every week. They go to 'Bama - or LSU - or the SEC - to win national championships.

MG


----------



## TDB87

TDB87 said:


> They cant even handle Stanford. What makes you think they will ever be able to hang with the big boys of the SEC? That gimicky offense will catch up with them and they will drop a game along the way once they finally meet some competiton and someone that has a LOS that's over 280 lbs. Stanford IS a better team than Oregon.


I mean Schaffer, we ALL tried to tell you numours times. Here was mine. from 10/4.

Now the attention in heading to T'town. Anything can happen. Should be a great game!


----------



## HNTFSH

Geax Tigers!!


----------



## bjoiner

crackerd said:


> Probably none.
> 
> Kids go to *Zero-gon* to wear wackier and wackier new uni's every week. They go to 'Bama - or LSU - or the SEC - to win national championships.
> 
> MG


I disagree adamantly with this statement. Have you seen Oregon's cheerleaders? Holy Cow.


----------



## Cowtown

duk4me said:


> Sorry Cowtown Roseberry screwed you on this one.


I don't know who Roseberry is but I guess I like it when he/she/it screws me!!! Bears had a bad night and blew out the #10 team. Incredible D last night. Physical game. They knocked out our #1 WR, #1 and #2 rb's from the game. Worried about losing Tevin Reese. 

Next up: Tee Tee

sic Em!!!

Edit: Briles ain't going to Texas.


----------



## alynn

HNTFSH said:


> The Buckeye Nation approves of this win.


Yes we do!


----------



## duk4me

schaeffer said:


> Damn, shot my pie hole off. Guess it a bottle of whiskey and Stanford to make a bad night for me. Congratulations to Hawke and those that saw it coming. Phuck. Not a good night


Congratulations, you and Franco are two of the few on here that can say we got our arse kicked and take your hat off to the opponent. Some guys on here should learn a lesson from this.


----------



## Dustin D

...and another...

Seems the Student Body is pumped up for sure!


----------



## BonMallari

I will refrain from picking a side in the Alabama -LSU game, mainly because what I want in my heart conflicts with what my wallet says - so no bet on this game..I also think the game will finish right on the number and many will lose or win on the hook...

1. I have a sick feeling in my stomach that my Horns wont survive the trip to WV, and could very well be on upset alert...I never bet against my team, that's sacreligious

2. I will take Fresno State in a shootout at Wyoming,they will win but not cover the spread

3. Florida State will name the score vs Wake Forest and do everything to give the pollsters no doubt who belongs in the BCS title game

4. Missouri pounds Kentucky to try and impress the pollsters

5. I will take Tenn + 7.5 at Home vs Auburn

6. I will take Ark St (only because Bryan Harsin is a friend of the family) + 3.5 at UL Monroe

Good Luck to the Bama and LSU faithful here on the RTF....may the game give us much to talk about afterward....


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think AL is going to cover the spread. I wish LSU would win though.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. Do you people *know* what the spread is? Do you *know* this history of this rivalry? Do you *know* that LSU has won 5 of the last 6 in tuscaloser & that loss is a direct representation of the PP pick, that somehow wasn't. There's still a big ass divot, regards.


----------



## Denver

None of us know as much about Football as you do. Please tell us o wise one!


----------



## roseberry

jacob,
congrats on being both the first and the 1,000th poster on this year's college football thread! pm me your address for a prize i have awarded you!

also, in a 2,012 statstical study of "bad calls" in college football, the "association of college football referees" stated that, "over time the distribution of "bad calls" between competing teams is realatively equivalent. however a deviation from this mean score is noted in instances where a game's presiding officials regard the bell shaped curve of the obnoxious nature of one team's fan base as significantly and statistically greater than the other's.";-)

good luck to all my "geaux tiger" buds tonight! i have a feeling we will see great play at qb tonight!

rtr


----------



## HNTFSH

I'll certainly be sitting in Columbus, Ohio wearing MY wife-beater t-shirt, painted face of gold and purple, 12 pack next to me, doing my blinded Tiger fan impersonation.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Do you *know* that LSU has won 5 of the last 6 in tuscaloser





Denver said:


> None of us know as much about Football as you do. Please tell us o wise one!


But from 2008(Post Saban Recruits) they are 1-1. Sooooo?


----------



## Dustin D

Man...that's heart breaking ... 

85 yard drive and fumbles @ the Goal Line! lol


----------



## Dustin D

...my goodness...







another turnover given to Bama.


----------



## Dustin D

Oh Lord...Field Goals ... ROFL!


----------



## Dustin D

Nice benefit from the Defense there. Forced the short field position for the short drive.



SECOND QUARTERLSUALA 







TD14:56Jeremy Hill rush for 3 yards for a TOUCHDOWN._Drive info: 8 plays, 57 yds in 3:58_
73


----------



## Dustin D

Dang Mills again! This guy has cost us some big plays this year.


----------



## Dustin D

Mills beat for a TD....again...

Torched Drive there by Bama

*TD 5:17* AJ McCarron pass to the left to Kevin Norwood for 9 yards
Plays: 11 | Yards: 80 | Time 5:28


----------



## Dustin D

Canes getting exposed again; 28-14 VT over MIA

*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTERVTMIA MIATD11:35Stephen Morris pass complete to Stacy Coley for 81 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Matt Goudis extra point GOOD._Drive info: 2 plays, 81 yds in 0:45_
Watch Highlight07VTTD7:37Trey Edmunds rush for 10 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Cody Journell extra point GOOD._Drive info: 5 plays, 54 yds in 2:14_
Watch Highlight77VTTD5:12Trey Edmunds rush for 2 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Cody Journell extra point GOOD._Drive info: 5 plays, 51 yds in 2:25_
Watch Highlight147SECOND QUARTERVTMIA VTTD13:01Trey Edmunds rush for 4 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Cody Journell extra point GOOD._Drive info: 2 plays, 17 yds in 0:29_217MIATD8:30Dallas Crawford rush for 2 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Matt Goudis extra point GOOD._Drive info: 9 plays, 77 yds in 4:31_
Watch Highlight2114VTTD2:58Logan Thomas pass complete to Joshua Stanford for 32 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Cody Journell extra point GOOD._Drive info: 9 plays, 75 yds in 5:32_2814


----------



## Dustin D

Man LSU is rocking the 3rd down this half.










TD0:43Zach Mettenberger pass complete to Travin Dural for 6 yards for a TOUCHDOWN._Drive info: 10 plays, 75 yds in 4:34_
1317


----------



## Dustin D

1st Half Stats

*Key Notes - *
-LSU Fumbled (on) the Goal line after an 85 yard drive giving up a TD with Copeland mere inches away.
-LSU also Fumbled again on the LSU 27 
leaving Bama with the short field to work with.

*Team Stat Comparison*



LSUALA1st Downs11103rd down efficiency*6-7*1-44th down efficiency0-00-0Total Yards232193Passing173129Comp-Att10-139-13Yards per pass13.39.9Rushing5964Rushing Attempts2014Yards per rush3.04.6Penalties3-232-15Turnovers*2*0Fumbles lost20Interceptions thrown00Possession15:3813:52


*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTERLSUALA 







FG3:54Cade Foster 41 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 4 plays, 3 yds in 1:02_03SECOND QUARTERLSUALA 







TD14:56Jeremy Hill rush for 3 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Colby Delahoussaye extra point GOOD._Drive info: 8 plays, 57 yds in 3:58_73







TD12:35AJ McCarron pass complete to O.J. Howard for 52 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Cade Foster extra point GOOD._Drive info: 4 plays, 78 yds in 2:21_710







TD5:17AJ McCarron pass complete to Kevin Norwood for 9 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Cade Foster extra point GOOD._Drive info: 10 plays, 80 yds in 5:18_717







TD0:43Zach Mettenberger pass complete to Travin Dural for 6 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Colby Delahoussaye extra point GOOD._Drive info: 10 plays, 75 yds in 4:34_1417



LSU Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT12:07103:56LSU 14985Fumble06:06101:10LSU 382-11Fumble03:54103:58LSU 43857Rushing Touchdown12:35202:00LSU 25425Punt05:17204:34LSU 251075Passing Touchdown

Alabama Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00102:53ALA 10630Punt08:11102:05ALA 1039Punt04:56101:02ALA 2743Field Goal Good14:56202:21ALA 22478Passing Touchdown10:35205:18ALA 201080Passing Touchdown


----------



## Dustin D

They are touting the 70-3 Stat for Saban.

Saban is 70-3 when his Team leads going into half-time.
LSU is responsible for 2 of those 3.


----------



## Dustin D

BTW;


 1 2 3 4TVAN 10 7 7 1034FLA 0 3 7 717


----------



## Dustin D

THIRD QUARTERLSUALA 







FG12:01Colby Delahoussaye 41 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 5 plays, 50 yds in 2:59
_
1717


----------



## Dustin D

Bama needed a Trick Play to keep the drive alive but they put a Brutal Drive together.










TD4:11T.J. Yeldon rush for 4 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. 
Cade Foster extra point GOOD._
Drive info: 14 plays, 79 yds in 7:50_


----------



## BrettG

Dustin you sound like the announcers doing the game. LSU this LSU that, but all that matters is the score.


----------



## Dustin D

BrettG said:


> Dustin you sound like the announcers doing the game.
> LSU this LSU that, but all that matters is the score.


You're more than welcome to go away.

To be honest, most times than not we fire back and forth on here but it's pretty DEAD tonight.


----------



## Dustin D

How about these QB's tonight;


LSU Passing  C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTZach Mettenberger15/2122110.510Team15/2122110.510

Alabama Passing  C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTAJ McCarron12/181649.120Team12/181649.120


----------



## Dustin D

Man what a waste. 82 yrd Return gets LSU nothing.


----------



## Dustin D

Well this next TD ought to do it.

Bama dominated the 2nd Half for certain.

LSU had two very costly turnovers and with the game not over 88 yards of Penalties.

Them Vegas folks know what they talking about that's for sure 

Out Here/


----------



## coachmo

Self-destruction! Alabama played like the #1 team in the country tonight.


----------



## Dustin D

coachmo said:


> Self-destruction! Alabama played like the #1 team in the country tonight.



Yea they did. Their 2nd half adjustment on Defense was Lock-Down.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> 1. I have a sick feeling in my stomach that my Horns wont survive the trip to WV,
> and could very well be on upset alert...I never bet against my team, that's sacreligious


Man you were right!


 1 2 3 4 OTTTEX 3 10 17 10 747WVU 9 10 7 14 040


----------



## coachmo

Fake punt was the turning point in the game IMO.


----------



## roseberry

i went down to the game in tuscaloosa tonight. tail gated with some very nice tiger folk. 

two VERY different halfs of football!


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> i went down to the game in tuscaloosa tonight. tail gated with some very nice tiger folk.
> 
> two VERY different halfs of football!


Pretty similar to the Furman/Lsu game, weak team sticks around for a half before getting blown out in the second by a far better opponent.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

coachmo said:


> Fake punt was the turning point in the game IMO.


Absolutely. I was driving to WM listening to it on the radio. I smelled it a mile away. Had the correct call in, & couldn't stop it. The defense never stopped them again. 

The fumble by JC Copeland was a gut punch (Should have been 7-0.), then the fumble on the next drive (Which only resulted in a FG.), but the costly penalties just killed them. That halftime score should have been much different. As is, this loss cost a lot.

Congrats to the gump fans on here.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Next big game in two weeks
LSU vs TAMU


----------



## HNTFSH

Dang it. Consultation bowl awaits us.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Second half was probably about as good as Bama can play. LSU is one of the very few teams that can go toe-to-toe with us physically, and that's hard to deal with. Curiously, given the number of spread teams now that keep you in a 4-2-5 or 3-3-5 alignment, we took about a half to get used to playing in our base defense. 

LSU will be tough to deal with next year, as always.


----------



## roseberry

HNTFSH said:


> Dang it. Consultation bowl awaits us.


in the words of a silly old coach and sportscaster, *"not so fast hntfsh!"*

the booger eaters and mizzou/south carolina are big obstacles for alabama. auburn had ~2,000 yards of punt and kickoff return yardage yesterday......just like odell beckham jr. did last night. james frankilin and conner shaw aint no johnny football but they are dual, and johnny made it tough on the tide.

mccarron made me nervous in post game interviews last night. he said, "this team is hungry, we want another one." 
if he means we want another win at miss st next week, i am ok with what's in his head. 
if he is thinking we want to get to atlanta and another shot at an sec championship, he may be looking too far ahead! 
if he is thinking we want another national championship and in my mind we are already in pasadena, he is waaaaay too far ahead and is fixing to get beat!


----------



## BonMallari

The Alabama vs Auburn game looks to be back to the stature it was from years past...THAT may be the game of the YEAR in the SEC


----------



## HNTFSH

roseberry said:


> in the words of a silly old coach and sportscaster, *"not so fast hntfsh!"*
> 
> the booger eaters and mizzou/south carolina are big obstacles for alabama. auburn had ~2,000 yards of punt and kickoff return yardage yesterday......just like odell beckham jr. did last night. james frankilin and conner shaw aint no johnny football but they are dual, and johnny made it tough on the tide.
> 
> mccarron made me nervous in post game interviews last night. he said, "this team is hungry, we want another one."
> if he means we want another win at miss st next week, i am ok with what's in his head.
> if he is thinking we want to get to atlanta and another shot at an sec championship, he may be looking too far ahead!
> if he is thinking we want another national championship and in my mind we are already in pasadena, he is waaaaay too far ahead and is fixing to get beat!


Point taken. But now that means I have to buy face paint and game jerseys beyond budget. I am willing however...final checks written on what Vegas says. ;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> The Alabama vs Auburn game looks to be back to the stature it was from years past...THAT may be the game of the YEAR in the SEC


That was played back in Sept in Athens, GA.


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> I have to wonder.
> 
> When one of the so-called GREATEST Spread Offense's
> loses again to a superior Power Run/Defensive Team,
> do all Spread Offense Teams second guess themselves?
> They have to right?


----------



## mngundog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That was played back in Sept in Athens, GA.


That was a fantastic game to watch, Texas Culinary Academy tied with Georgia in the second half, before being blown out at the end, glad to see GA sneak back into the top 25.


----------



## RookieTrainer

BonMallari said:


> The Alabama vs Auburn game looks to be back to the stature it was from years past...THAT may be the game of the YEAR in the SEC


Maybe. But despite all the "throw out the record book" crap, the better team wins the game at least 90% of the time.


----------



## Dustin D

*2013 NCAA Football Rankings - Week 12 (Nov. 10)*



BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Alabama9-02Florida State9-03Ohio State9-04Stanford8-15Baylor8-06Oregon8-17Auburn9-18Clemson8-19Missouri9-110South Carolina7-211Texas A&M8-212Oklahoma State8-113UCLA7-214Fresno State9-015Northern Illinois9-016Michigan State8-117UCF7-118Oklahoma7-219Arizona State7-220Louisville8-121LSU7-322Wisconsin7-223Miami (FL)7-224Texas7-225Georgia6-3


----------



## BrettG

Amazing to see Texas in the top 25 not too long ago brown was a fumble away from probably being fired.


----------



## coachmo

Mngundog, speaking of big games during the month of September I see where Minnesota had 3 big wins over teams with a combined 9-20 record. Wow that's pretty impressive! I doubt you're a fan of University of Minnesota although you live there, you probably picked a winner to rah rah for since Minnesota sucks so bad even with their current record!


----------



## Dustin D

BrettG said:


> Amazing to see Texas in the top 25 not too long ago brown was a fumble away from probably being fired.



Only in the fans eyes. Texas AD and Staff never even hinted as such.

Longhorns only two losses have come to a 6-3(BYU) and a 6-3(Ole'Miss). 
They are 6-0 in the Big 12.

*Big 12 Standings*
Big 12 Standings

TEAMCONFOVERALL* - Texas6-07-2* - Baylor5-08-0* - Oklahoma State5-18-1* - Oklahoma4-27-2* - Texas Tech4-37-3Kansas State3-35-4West Virginia2-54-6TCU2-54-6x - Kansas0-62-7x - Iowa State0-61-8


----------



## Cooper

Having problem getting the new posting button to click on


----------



## mngundog

coachmo said:


> Mngundog, speaking of big games during the month of September I see where Minnesota had 3 big wins over teams with a combined 9-20 record. Wow that's pretty impressive! I doubt you're a fan of University of Minnesota although you live there, you probably picked a winner to rah rah for since Minnesota sucks so bad even with their current record!


Yes, I agree they suck and no I have never been a fan. I also saw they almost had enough votes to sneak into the top 25, and some on here believe that beating a lowly 25 seed is the "game of the year", which I find amusing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

What I find amusing is your inability to comprehend a copious of egregious injuries for one team. Until you can comprehend those cold hard fact, bless your heart.


----------



## mngundog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. Do you people *know* what the spread is? Do you *know* this history of this rivalry? Do you *know* that LSU has won 5 of the last 6 in tuscaloser & that loss is a direct representation of the PP pick, that somehow wasn't. There's still a big ass divot, regards.


21 point blowout, enough said.


----------



## BonMallari

BrettG said:


> Amazing to see Texas in the top 25 not too long ago brown was a fumble away from probably being fired.





Dustin D said:


> Only in the fans eyes.* Texas AD* and Staff never even hinted as such.Longhorns only two losses have come to a 6-3(BYU) and a 6-3(Ole'Miss).
> They are 6-0 in the Big 12.


Texas hired a new AD in Steve Patterson this week. he has a history of cleaning house at every place he has been hired (Milwaukee Bucks, Houston Texans, Arizona State) he has no emotional ties to Mack Brown or the BB coach Rick Barnes

Mack will be allowed to walk away gracefully, the ONLY way he saves his job is to win the Big 12 and get the automatic BCS berth in the Fiesta Bowl



Texas has to finish out against Texas Tech,Oklahoma State and BAYLOR...there is a real possibility they will lose two of the three and they dont have anything in their defensive package to stop the Baylor offense, which may run them out of the stadium

That would leave them at 7-4 which is unacceptable to alumni,big money donors and FANS...it would also mark a 4th straight year of underachievement which the Texas ego will not allow...they dont want to lose any further ground to their blood oath rivals 90 miles away in College Station..

if they get routed by Baylor, the memories of beating OU will be a distant fading light


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> *2013 NCAA Football Rankings - Week 12 (Nov. 10)*
> 
> 
> 
> BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Alabama9-02Florida State9-03Ohio State9-04Stanford8-15Baylor8-06Oregon8-17Auburn9-18Clemson8-19Missouri9-110South Carolina7-211Texas A&M8-212Oklahoma State8-113UCLA7-214Fresno State9-015Northern Illinois9-016Michigan State8-117UCF7-118Oklahoma7-219Arizona State7-220Louisville8-121LSU7-322Wisconsin7-223Miami (FL)7-224Texas7-225Georgia6-3


Yellow highlighting for SECfer's benefit;-)


----------



## Duckquilizer

huntinman said:


> Yellow highlighting for SECfer's benefit;-)


Something else of interest and point of proof...of those SEC teams highlighted, almost ALL of thier losses have been to other SEC teams.


----------



## huntinman

Duckquilizer said:


> Something else of interest and point of proof...of those SEC teams highlighted, almost ALL of thier losses have been to other SEC teams.


Who else is going to beat them, Oregon?


----------



## coachmo

Come on Bill, really?


----------



## huntinman

coachmo said:


> Come on Bill, really?


Just seeing is Schaeffer is awake;-)

Gotta razz him a little after all the smack talking he did prior to the Stanford loss.


----------



## coachmo

As I mentioned before Oregon might want to focus on Utah!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mngundog said:


> 21 point blowout, enough said.


The score *should* have been 24-7 before the gumps ever got the ball in The 2nd Half. Hardly a blowout. You won't find any fan for that team from that city who will say it was a blowout. Again, bless your heart.


----------



## metalone67

HNTFSH said:


> Dang it. Consultation bowl awaits us.


Yep, it sucks to be undefeated and have a 1 loss team take over. I still think this system stinks. It makes no sense. 
The team to watch though is Baylor.


----------



## crackerd

metalone67 said:


> The team to watch though is Baylor.


You mean in their bowl game against aTm? - that is, unless the 'Whos can undo Aggies again this week. I'm not so sure Tejas won't win one for the Macker against Baylor, either.

As for the 'Whos, alas, Jacob's boys are fairly dismantled of a Monday morning and may not have the resilience to bounce back so soon after getting gutted in T-town. No rout, true, just another imposing of Saban's - and 'Bama's - will against an SEC opponent. How's that Saban "processing" demand go?: "Make their *sses quit!" We'll settle for that every Saturday.

MG


----------



## dexdoolittle

And the shame of this is Ole Miss is not on it. They have wins over LSU and TEXAS who are in the top 25 and 3 losses to 3 teams in the top 11. Something is wrong.



huntinman said:


> Yellow highlighting for SECfer's benefit;-)


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The score *should* have been 24-7 before the gumps ever got the ball in The 2nd Half. Hardly a blowout. You won't find any fan for that team from that city who will say it was a blowout. Again, bless your heart.


I guess the term "blow out" is completely subjective, but watching that game Saturday night it seemed like a blowout to me. Alabama seem to be a real powerhouse, especially that o-line, after getting chewed out during halftime, they seemed unstoppable. And please don't bless my heart, that seems to be such passive aggressive insult.


----------



## John Robinson

The problem with the BCS no playoff system is that a team like Stanford who lost to a bad Utah team, yet seems to me to be a real deal football team will not get a chance to prove themselves against an Alabama or LSU.


----------



## crackerd

Yeah, and it should be a 16-team playoff, not four - that way, half of the SEC would justifiably make the "postseason" every year. They could even keep the SEC and other conference championship games - be played for higher seeding in the playoffs. Meanwhile, I can only scoff (as would SECffer, I'm sure) at LSU sitting at No. 23 this week when they're a better team everywhere but on the SEC scoreboard than 12-13 teams ahead of them in the polls/BCS ranking.

And remember: Go 'Gators! - straight to the SEC cellar.

MG


----------



## coachmo

You mean like the teams (non-SEC) that have proven themselves against the SEC teams in the BCS championship games over the past 7 years.


----------



## mngundog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The score *should* have been 24-7 before the gumps ever got the ball in The 2nd Half. Hardly a blowout. You won't find any fan for that team from that city who will say it was a blowout. Again, bless your heart.


When you get your tail whipped by 21 its a blowout, take your crying towel, go home and think about next season.


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> You mean like the teams (non-SEC) that have proven themselves against the SEC teams in the BCS championship games over the past 7 years.


I have to believe that like all streaks, this one will also end. I have no idea if Stanford, ASU or Oregon could beat LSU, Alabama or one of the Florida teams right now, but would sure like to see them try. I am also waiting for USC to climb back from the abyss. I am old enough and know enough about college football history to understand teams and conferences go through cycles. I don't know whether we are closer to the middle or end of the SEC up cycle, I do know that it won't last forever.

John


----------



## crackerd

Yeah, we should probably be gratified just by the fact that the "SEC cycle" outlasted college football's Fighting Irish Renaissance back to irrelevance...

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Yeah, we should probably be gratified just by the fact that the "SEC cycle" outlasted college football's Fighting Irish Renaissance back to irrelevance...
> 
> MG


I'm with you on that. I particularly loved the Charlie Weis era, such an arrogant a-hole, it was fun watching the team regress under him.


----------



## roseberry

i have kept my "smack" in check after the week's/weekend's games. i realize that everything that made this such a delightful cfb weekend for me are the same things that made it sad for others!

having said that, i gotta give props to tide senior linebacker t'nae(sp?) patrick. patrick was a standout at north jackson high here in jackson county. though he has three nat champ rings, his career playing time at bama has been mostly special team and some situations. saturday night in the first quarter he came out of nowhere and broke to the ball on the outside and caused the fumble that robbed lsu of what appeared to be a cakewalk run to the endzone. congrats to local kid done good!

also note that jacob is correct, lsu could have scored more, early had things gone "more their way". just don't forget that alabama defenders dropped from their grimey fingers, at least three interceptions that could have "gone their way". but as the old cliche' goes, "if them kids on defense could catch, they would be playing offense!"

j r, as you say things do go in cycles. i am just turned 50 years old. growing up here in alabama during the '60's and '70's it is really nice, as it relates to football that things have finally gotten back to normal around here!!!!;-) (for another week or two anyway)


----------



## John Robinson

JM, having been a fan since the 60's it seems like the Crimson Tide has been a constant with or without the SEC. I always thought of them as more a stand alone independent giant like Notre Dame always was.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> I particularly loved the Charlie Weis era, such an arrogant a-hole, it was fun watching the team regress under him.


Hey now, don't rank on Cholly - we still venerate him in the SEC as "The father of the modern 'Gator offense." Which continues modernizing itself into oblivion, taking Muschamp and the rest of the UF franchise along for the ride.

MG


----------



## BrettG

I would love to see an Alabama/Stanford match up. 2 power type teams butting heads would be a good game to watch.
I was hoping to see Baylor leapfrog ohio state but SOS is holding them back, just like it has held ohio out of the top spots. This year seems to be a good year to evaluate what a true playoff would look like. If it were a 4 team and season ends with records like they are, does Baylor get the nod over Stanford? Would hate it for Stanford. And if Baylor streaks out would hate to see them left out also.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think I will rest on my laurels after being 1000% on my football predictions.


----------



## DoubleHaul

John Robinson said:


> I have no idea if Stanford, ASU or Oregon could beat LSU, Alabama or one of the Florida teams right now, but would sure like to see them try.


They could beat one of the FL teams--definitely put a smackdown on the Gators or Miami. Not sure they could handle FSU or UCF or one of the decent FL teams though. 

The Gators are particularly putrid. FL fan's must be thinking fondly of the Ron Zook era and UT fans must be so happy that whatever happens with Mack, at least Muschamp isn't the lady in waiting anymore.


----------



## BonMallari

DoubleHaul said:


> They could beat one of the FL teams--definitely put a smackdown on the Gators or Miami. Not sure they could handle FSU or UCF or one of the decent FL teams though.
> 
> The Gators are particularly putrid. FL fan's must be thinking fondly of the Ron Zook era and *UT fans must be so happy that whatever happens with Mack, at least Muschamp isn't the lady in waiting anymore*.


Cant/wont lay all the blame on Muschamp...Gator fans can play the injury card because once Driskell went down at QB, the back ups are dreadful, they lost a lot of other key players and the Brent Pease offense just hasnt clicked...I would take Muschamp/Pease in Austin right now, would be waiting at the airport to pick them up...remember the Gators were pretty darn good last year, if they want to dump Will after one bad year he wont go unemployed for longer than 24 hours


----------



## schaeffer

Duckquilizer said:


> Something else of interest and point of proof...of those SEC teams highlighted, almost ALL of thier losses have been to other SEC teams.


Ok, duck. Name one good non-SEC team, a SEC team has beat this year. Virginia Tech? Georgia State. I think Auburn struggled and won do a bad call against lowly Washington State

thats this year. How did the SEC do last year in the bowls. I think it was 4-4, against some of the worse times in the top 25. 

The SEC IS IN FOR SOME RUDE SHOCKS BY THE END OF THIS YEAR


----------



## BonMallari

schaeffer said:


> Ok, duck. *Name one good non-SEC team, a SEC team has beat this year.* Virginia Tech? Georgia State. I think Auburn struggled and won do a bad call against lowly Washington State
> 
> thats this year. How did the SEC do last year in the bowls. I think it was 4-4, against some of the worse times in the top 25.
> 
> The SEC IS IN FOR SOME RUDE SHOCKS BY THE END OF THIS YEAR



Way too easy.....it was my Longhorns..they got Throttled by Ole Miss 44-23..probably the best kick in the pants they got this year, because they have won six straight since that drubbing


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Ok, duck. Name one good non-SEC team, a SEC team has beat this year. Virginia Tech? Georgia State. I think Auburn struggled and won do a bad call against lowly Washington State
> 
> thats this year. How did the SEC do last year in the bowls. I think it was 4-4, against some of the worse times in the top 25.
> 
> The SEC IS IN FOR SOME RUDE SHOCKS BY THE END OF THIS YEAR



i am very pleased you are back schaeffer!


----------



## RookieTrainer

mngundog said:


> When you get your tail whipped by 21 its a blowout, take your crying towel, go home and think about next season.


One thing you have to understand is that LSU has never actually been beaten in a football game. They have been screwed by officials, run out of time, been the victim of an SEC office that favors Alabama (see: Albert Means incident), and a host of other things, but never beaten.

I saw LSU beat Alabama 27-3 in 2003. I guess what I should say is that if we had only been able to get pressure on Rohan Davey and cover Josh Reed so he did not have what seemed like 1000 yards receiving, Alabama would have won that one too. 

Keep in mind that I do pretty much subscribe to General Neyland's theory that football games between two fairly evenly matched teams are lost rather than won because of one team's mistakes. For all the bullcrap about Alabama having trouble with "mobile QBs", if you go back and look at their very few losses over the last 5 years you will probably find that they turned the ball over uncharacteristically and that they faced a QB playing well enough to take advantage of it. But the TOs - or mistakes - are the key stat.


----------



## RookieTrainer

schaeffer said:


> The SEC IS IN FOR SOME RUDE SHOCKS BY THE END OF THIS YEAR


Schaeffer is apparently subscribing to the "broken clock" theory of Tim Brando. One of these years (maybe even this year) an SEC team will lose the BCS game and he will be right.


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> Schaeffer is apparently subscribing to the "broken clock" theory of Tim Brando. One of these years (maybe even this year) an SEC team will lose the BCS game and he will be right.


I think his point is more one of that it would be easier to judge conference against conference if the quality teams of one played against quality teams in another conference. It's not just the SEC, overall it is pretty rare for a USC or Alabama to book an out of conference game against a real contender. I don't know if it was more common in the past, but I remember USC playing Alabama or LSU a few times in nonconference play back in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Here's the problem with scheduling OOC games. You have to schedule them years (Sometimes many years.) in advance. When you do that, what looks like an elite game @ that time, might not pan out @ the time it's played. Take the gumps this year with VA Tech & LSU with TCU. When they were scheduled, they were must see games.


----------



## John Robinson

I hate to act so out of it, and perhaps I am, and no offence to those guys, but I don't consider VA Tech and TCU elite programs. Sure in 2008 you wouldn't have expected USC to fall off the face of the earth, but no matter how bad they are, it would still be a game to watch if you scheduled them against LSU, same with Michigan or Ohio State. In general I love keeping systems segregated until that one big game to decide it all, like the old National League versus American League in the World Series, or AFL versus NFL in the Super Bowl. When they were completely separate they evolved into completely different styles of play, and it was fun to speculate which system would dominate when they were finally pitted against each other. The difference is in order to get to that one special game or series you had to run the gauntlet of a playoff-pennant system. 

College football pits two teams together in a much more arbitrary way. Alabama has absolutely dominated everyone over the recent past, even more so than they did in the 60's. The question for us outside the Southeast US is, is the whole SE Conference that dominant or is their reputation skewed because Alabama happens to be in their conference? No doubt there are a lot of very perennially good teams in the SE, but we feel the same about the PAC 12. What happens is one good team beats another, or a favored team relaxes against a lesser opponent and loses, and are then completely out of contention. If you are not going to have a real 16 team playoff system, I would personally prefer the old AP and Coaches poll for picking a National Champion. I think the BCS is just as arbitrary, yet with the trophy and everything it gives itself a credibility it doesn't deserve.

John


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> is the whole SE Conference that dominant
> or is their reputation skewed because Alabama happens to be in their conference.


You tell me;

(BCS National Championship Game)
*Records by conference*


Conference
Wins
Losses
Winning Teams
Losing Teams
SEC
9
1**
Alabama (3), Florida (2), LSU (2), Tennessee, Auburn
LSU** vs(Alabama)
Big 12
2
5
Oklahoma, Texas
Oklahoma (3), Nebraska*, Texas
ACC
1
2
Florida State
Florida State (2)
Big East
1
2
Miami (FL)*
Miami (FL)*, Virginia Tech*
Big Ten
1
2
Ohio State
Ohio State (2)
Pac-12
1†
2
USC†
Oregon, USC
Independent
1
None
Notre Dame



BCS Bowl Appearances


Conference
Appearances
W
L
Pct
 
School(s)


SEC
25
17
8
.680
7
Florida (5–2)
LSU (4–1)
Alabama (3–2)
Georgia (2–1)
Auburn (2–0)
Tennessee (1–1)
Arkansas (0–1)


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, that shut me up.


----------



## mngundog

John Robinson said:


> Wow, that shut me up.


Well John if you could just throw Alabama into the Pac10, the Pac10 would have 5 AP Championship trophy's to 4 the SEC would have over the last decade.


----------



## John Robinson

mngundog said:


> Well John if you could just throw Alabama into the Pac10, the Pac10 would have 5 AP Championship trophy's to 4 the SEC would have over the last decade.


I'm still a big believer in the Pac 10, don't like the Pac 12 idea. In the same vein it seems like the SEC has expanded beyond their traditional boundaries, but looking at that chart there is no denying the SEC has dominated over the last decade.


----------



## schaeffer

roseberry said:


> i am very pleased you are back schaeffer!


Well thanks. I had to lick my wounds after the Ducks loss and it took me a while to come up with an excuse why they lost to Stanford.

It had nothing to do with Stanfords' lines-- it was poor officiating and an undisclosed injury to the Duck's quarterback.

Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## schaeffer

BonMallari said:


> Way too easy.....it was my Longhorns..they got Throttled by Ole Miss 44-23..probably the best kick in the pants they got this year, because they have won six straight since that drubbing


Sorry Bon, but I was talking about the SEC playing "good" non-conference teams.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> has dominated over the last decade.


Everything has that temporary ring to it . I never watched other FB as we had the Rose Bowl, the Grand Daddy of them all which matched the little 10 & the PAC whatever it was at the time. As I think this through I believe a little jealousy created the BCS because the SEC folks wanted to play in Pasadena .


----------



## DSemple

Missouri an SEC step child beats Bama in the SEC championship game this year.


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> Everything has that temporary ring to it . I never watched other FB as we had the Rose Bowl, the Grand Daddy of them all which matched the little 10 & the PAC whatever it was at the time. As I think this through I believe a little jealousy created the BCS because the SEC folks wanted to play in Pasadena .


I'm with you Marvin, I love it when Keith Jackson says "The Granddaddy of Them All" before a good old Rosebowl. I became a fan when it was the Pac 8, Pac 10 took some getting used to. Now it's the Pac 12, pretty soon we'll annex Colorado or Iowa and make a Pac 20. Back then you had The Alabama Crimson Tide, Ohio State Buckeyes, Michigan, Oklahoma, Texas, Nebraska, occasionally Penn State, USC, UCLA, Stanford and Washington as the big teams. Washington State and Oregon were laughingstocks. Heck Oregon State was considered a spoiler and much better than Oregon, unless you were talking about track. The coaches I grew up with were the great Don James, witty John McKay, John Robinson, (my uncle, just kidding), Dee Andros and Tommy Prothro. In the east we fought against and admired the crazy Woody Hayes, Bo Shembechler, Bear Bryant, Joe Paterno, Tom Osborne and Bud Wilkenson.


----------



## crackerd

Dee Andros, "the Great Pumpkin." Seems ironic that *Zero-Gon* has usurped the nickname for what they turn into annually...

MG


----------



## huntinman

DSemple said:


> Missouri an SEC step child beats Bama in the SEC championship game this year.


I doubt that. They let SC beat them on their home field...


----------



## BonMallari

schaeffer said:


> Sorry Bon, but I was talking about the SEC playing "good" non-conference teams.


How many football National Championships has your team won.....I'll wait while you get a calculator


There may come a time when you need a friend around here, because you've already made enough enemies and you havent posted anything about retrievers or dog training;-)


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> I never watched other FB as we had the Rose Bowl, the Grand Daddy of them all. As I think this through I believe a little jealousy created the BCS because the SEC folks wanted to play in Pasadena .


the rose bowl is *"The Granddaddy of Them All"*. interestingly, only five teams in the pac 12 and only three teams in the big 10 have more rose bowl appearances than alabama! of those only 5 teams have more rose bowl wins than the tide! how in the world did that happen?


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I'm with you Marvin, I love it when Keith Jackson says "The Granddaddy of Them All" before a good old Rosebowl. I became a fan when it was the Pac 8, Pac 10 took some getting used to. Now it's the Pac 12, pretty soon we'll annex Colorado or Iowa and make a Pac 20. Back then you had The Alabama Crimson Tide, Ohio State Buckeyes, Michigan, Oklahoma, Texas, Nebraska, occasionally Penn State, USC, UCLA, Stanford and Washington as the big teams. Washington State and Oregon were laughingstocks. Heck Oregon State was considered a spoiler and much better than Oregon, unless you were talking about track. The coaches I grew up with were the great Don James, witty John McKay, John Robinson, (my uncle, just kidding), Dee Andros and Tommy Prothro. In the east we fought against and admired the crazy Woody Hayes, Bo Shembechler, Bear Bryant, Joe Paterno, Tom Osborne and Bud Wilkenson.


Russ hallowell & I discuss Don James at length. I tell Russ he was the 2nd best coach the Huskies have ever had. The 1st being Jim Owens, some skinny kid from OK who made the Pac-whatever it was relevant against the little 10 & their 3 yards & a cloud of dust offenses. The 59 or 60 Rose Bowl featured mighty WI against WA with a one eyed QB, WI 8 point favorites only scored 8 points on their way to a 44-8 loss. The reason I remember it is we had a guy from WI working there that gave me 8 1/2 points for 5 bucks, which was big money in those days. 

Jim Owens introduced the Death March - found out who had the guts to play & proceeded to beat the Cali schools with regularity. For OR & the cow college in OR they had to be content with Dan Fouts throwing mucho passes as he did for Air Coryell & Terry Baker winning a Heisman at the cow college. But USC & UCLA were always tough. 

The ascent of OR started under Rich Brooks some time back, Nike money just supercharged it. OR state is a baseball school , having beat some fairly good SEC teams recently on their way to a couple of titles in Omaha. I'm really looking forward to what Mike Leach can do in Pullman, having damn near beat Auburn at Auburn in the opener for both teams. The TV contract has helped some of the smaller schools out here with their facilities, but I still wonder what the hell CO is doing in this conference. IMO the conference would have been better off bringing in BYU, or Boise State, or Utah State & let them hang around the bottom for a few years while they learned to play with the big boys. 

I think in general we have some fairly good coaches on the coast, we also have a different life style. That will keep many here in the fold. Though I could see Jim Mora come to WA if Sarkasian is sacked & David Shaw going to TX, he's a quality guy. Don't know if a place as snooty as Austin is ready for someone who appears to be a laid back black guy to be their head coach.

The SEC run will be over shortly, there are only so many Saban's to go around .


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Dee Andros, "the Great Pumpkin." Seems ironic that *Zero-Gon* has usurped the nickname for what they turn into annually...
> 
> MG


He was actually coach & AD at Oregon State .


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> He was actually coach & AD at Oregon State .


My wife got her first degree at Arkansas when Lou Holtz was coaching there. She couldn't believe how big a deal football was there, but got in the spirit big time. Then came the National championship game against their arch rivals at the time, the Texas longhorns. She was heartbroken when they lost by a point on a two point conversion. Nixon flew in for that game. Then she moved to Oregon State to get her Engineering degree. The Great Pumpkin was coach and the team sucked. What a contrast to Arkansas.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> My wife got her first degree at Arkansas when Lou Holtz was coaching there. She couldn't believe how big a deal football was there, but got in the spirit big time. *Then came the National championship game against their arch rivals at the time, the Texas Longhorns. She was heartbroken when they lost by a point on a two point conversion. Nixon flew in for that game*. Then she moved to Oregon State to get her Engineering degree. The Great Pumpkin was coach and the team sucked. What a contrast to Arkansas.



John : that was THE game of the Century (year all the teams had the 100 yr logo on their helmet) that game was famous because of the gutsy broken field run for a TD and the long pass completion to Randy Peschel on 4th and 3, from the recently deceased QB James Street..the two point conversion came on the first TD,Texas kicked a PAT on the second and won 15-14...can still remember the call by Keith Jackson and Bud Wilkinson on the game..Whoa Nellie


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> He was actually coach & AD at Oregon State .


Pretty aware of that, Marvin - having met Andros when the Beavers came South about 100 years ago - and lost, Lord help 'em, to Auburn. You know, the same Auburn that *Zero-Gon* shamefully lost to a few years ago in the worst BCS championship game of 'em all.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> The SEC run will be over shortly, there are only so many Saban's to go around :razz:.


Or Bear Bryants. Or Don Jameses. Hmm, last time I saw those two names linked together in my neck of the woods, it was another visit South by the Huskies, who were on the short end of a 52-0 score when Bear called off the dogs early in the second half. I'm sure you know James was Saban's college coach at Kent State and credited as having the biggest influence on Saban as a coach. 

MG


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> My wife got her first degree at Arkansas when Lou Holtz was coaching there. She couldn't believe how big a deal football was there, but got in the spirit big time. Then came the National championship game against their arch rivals at the time, the Texas longhorns. She was heartbroken when they lost by a point on a two point conversion. Nixon flew in for that game. Then she moved to Oregon State to get her Engineering degree. The Great Pumpkin was coach and the team sucked. What a contrast to Arkansas.


I only remember Frank Broyles at AR .



crackerd said:


> Or Bear Bryants. Or Don Jameses. Hmm, last time I saw those two names linked together in my neck of the woods, it was another visit South by the Huskies, who were on the short end of a 52-0 score when Bear called off the dogs early in the second half. I'm sure you know James was Saban's college coach at Kent State and credited as having the biggest influence on Saban as a coach.
> 
> MG


I was not a James fan - in fact the only statue @ Husky stadium is Jim Owens - I actually follow the rare exploits of SD School of Mines in concrete canoe technology .


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> I only remember Frank Broyles at AR .
> 
> 
> 
> I was not a James fan - in fact the only statue @ Husky stadium is Jim Owens - I actually follow the rare exploits of SD School of Mines in concrete canoe technology .


I stand corrected, it was Frank Broyles. I had forgotten about Jim Owens, he was a heck of a coach. Don James has some ties to Montana, at least they talk about him a lot around here.


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## BonMallari

I stand corrected thats Chris Schenkel on the play by play with Bud W. on the Tex vs Ark game


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I actually follow the rare exploits of SD School of Mines in concrete canoe technology :smile:.


You're in luck this year for wider exposure of those exploits, Marvin - specifically the offensive exchange program SDSM's got going with Bon's buddy "Boom" (Little Willy Muschamp) at Florida. Of course, continuation of that program is contingent upon, as the song says, "Little Willy...Little Willy won't go." Personally I hope Little Willy won't go anywhere for another 8-10 years.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> I have to believe that like all streaks, this one will also end. I have no idea if Stanford, ASU or Oregon could beat LSU, Alabama or one of the Florida teams right now, but would sure like to see them try. I am also waiting for USC to climb back from the abyss. I am old enough and know enough about college football history to understand teams and conferences go through cycles. I don't know whether we are closer to the middle or end of the SEC up cycle, I do know that it won't last forever.
> 
> John


First of all, no Conference, that's zero, zilch...has even ever come anywhere close to 7 in a row! So, there is NO other Conference to compare the SEC to. And though all streaks must end, you can count on SEC teams to win three out of four NC's over the next decade or two. That's because the competition within the SEC makes them better prepared to whip any challenger. Even in the heyday of the Big 10 or USC, neither played in a Conference that was loaded with the talent of the SEC. NO Conference has dominated the early rounds of the NFL Draft like the SEC has which is the testament of the superior talent.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Here's the problem with scheduling OOC games. You have to schedule them years (Sometimes many years.) in advance. When you do that, what looks like an elite game @ that time, might not pan out @ the time it's played. Take the gumps this year with VA Tech & LSU with TCU. When they were scheduled, they were must see games.


Good point. Heck, we scheduled Notre Dame last year when they were #1, and less than 6 weeks later we beat them 42-14.


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> I hate to act so out of it, and perhaps I am, and no offence to those guys, but I don't consider VA Tech and TCU elite programs. Sure in 2008 you wouldn't have expected USC to fall off the face of the earth, but no matter how bad they are, it would still be a game to watch if you scheduled them against LSU, same with Michigan or Ohio State.
> 
> John


We scheduled Michigan in Dallas to open the season last year. I think it ended 41-14 Bama. 

I remember in 1978 Alabama played Nebraska (opener), Missouri in Columbia, USC (I watched this one in a house full of Auburn fans and got enough of a dose of that to last a lifetime), Washington in Seattle, and Tennessee in Knoxville, and we ended up beating JoePa and Penn State 14-7 in the Sugar Bowl in the Goal Line Stand game. We split the NC that year with USC. For an example of how things change, I believe the homecoming opponent that year was Virginia Tech. For another, I remember buying a ticket to the Coliseum here to watch the Washington game on closed circuit TV. That's right: Alabama-Washington was not widely available on TV that day. 

Who would be crazy enough to play a schedule like that today? And even if someone would step up to the plate, would the TV contracts allow it?

To your other point, in the current BCS run, 4 different SEC teams have won it all. This is not like the old (new?) Big 10 when it was Michigan and OSU and nobody else. Query whether you think the BCS game result would have been much different last year if Georgia had played ND.


----------



## Cowtown

BrettG said:


> I would love to see an Alabama/Stanford match up. 2 power type teams butting heads would be a good game to watch.
> I was hoping to see Baylor leapfrog ohio state but SOS is holding them back, just like it has held ohio out of the top spots. This year seems to be a good year to evaluate what a true playoff would look like. If it were a 4 team and season ends with records like they are, does Baylor get the nod over Stanford? Would hate it for Stanford. And if Baylor streaks out would hate to see them left out also.


Baylor will jump tOSU after we whip OSU in Stoolwater. We may jump Stanford after we spank Tech this weekend. We will wrap up the regular season with a Big 12 championship with a home game blowout win against Texas. This will be the last game ever played at The Case before we open our new $300m stadium next year. 

It's meant to be. What sucks is if we don't make it to the NC we'll get the non AQ team (Fresno St, UCF, N Illinois) in the Fiesta Bowl.

Sic Em


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> First of all, no Conference, that's zero, zilch...has even ever come anywhere close to 7 in a row! So, there is NO other Conference to compare the SEC to. And though all streaks must end, you can count on SEC teams to win three out of four NC's over the next decade or two. That's because the competition within the SEC makes them better prepared to whip any challenger. Even in the heyday of the Big 10 or USC, neither played in a Conference that was loaded with the talent of the SEC. NO Conference has dominated the early rounds of the NFL Draft like the SEC has which is the testament of the superior talent.


Franco you are such an arrogant homer, how about a little humility, jeeze...


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> Franco you are such an arrogant homer, how about a little humility, jeeze...


I just let the facts speak for themselves. Your attempt at trying to compare the SEC to the Big 10 or any other Conference is laughable! Those other Conferences were NEVER as dominant as the SEC is today! Answer this; In the last 50 years, how many Football NC's has the Big 10 won in a row?


----------



## John Robinson

Franco my premise is that BCS title Games are BS and shouldn't count. Hey I hate the Big 10, they were our arch rivals my whole life, and they do seem to have regressed lately, but I argue that all things change, things go up and things go down, so I wouldn't count any once dominant conference out in perpetuity. I so can't wait for a true playoff system to settle this argument once and for all.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> Franco my premise is that BCS title Games are BS and shouldn't count. Hey I hate the Big 10, they were our arch rivals my whole life, and they do seem to have regressed lately, but I argue that all things change, things go up and things go down, so I wouldn't count any once dominant conference out in perpetuity. I so can't wait for a true playoff system to settle this argument once and for all.


I too am looking forward to the playoff system, just wish it were the Top 8 teams. The BCS selection was signed off by the schools and is the most comprehensive ranking system the sport has ever had. Unlike the previous systems that lacked comprehensive comparisons such as strength of schedule. But, lets face it, I can't find any back to back championships over the last 50 years by a Big 10 or Pac 10 school. Big bad Michigan 1964 & 97, Ohio St 1968 & 2002, Penn St 1982 & 86, Michigan St 1965. There aren't any two in a row much less anything resembling seven in a row!


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> I too am looking forward to the playoff system, just wish it were the Top 8 teams. The BCS selection was signed off by the schools and is the most comprehensive ranking system the sport has ever had. Unlike the previous systems that lacked comprehensive comparisons such as strength of schedule. But, lets face it, I can't find any back to back championships over the last 50 years by a Big 10 or Pac 10 school. Big bad Michigan 1964 & 97, Ohio St 1968 & 2002, Penn St 1982 & 86, Michigan St 1965. There aren't any two in a row much less anything resembling seven in a row!


I can't argue with you on that history, I'm just not very impressed by the seven in a row thing.


----------



## Marvin S

RookieTrainer said:


> This is not like the old (new?) Big 10 when it was Michigan and OSU and nobody else.


I think if you go back a little ways you'll find WI, IA, IL & on occasion Purdue in that mix on a regular basis.


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> I think if you go back a little ways you'll find WI, IA, IL & on occasion Purdue in that mix on a regular basis.


Marvin, don't bother "real" college football wasn't invented until the advent of the BCS, didn't you know that.


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> I too am looking forward to the playoff system, just wish it were the Top 8 teams. The BCS selection was signed off by the schools and is the most comprehensive ranking system the sport has ever had. Unlike the previous systems that lacked comprehensive comparisons such as strength of schedule. But, lets face it, I can't find *any back to back championships over the last 50 years by a Big 10 or Pac 10 school.* Big bad Michigan 1964 & 97, Ohio St 1968 & 2002, Penn St 1982 & 86, Michigan St 1965. There aren't any two in a row much less anything resembling seven in a row!


But you conveniently left out the Big 8 and the SWC...and the days of AP and UPI split polls


----------



## mngundog

Franco said:


> I too am looking forward to the playoff system, just wish it were the Top 8 teams. The BCS selection was signed off by the schools and is the most comprehensive ranking system the sport has ever had. Unlike the previous systems that lacked comprehensive comparisons such as strength of schedule. But, lets face it, I can't find any back to back championships over the last 50 years by a Big 10 or Pac 10 school. Big bad Michigan 1964 & 97, Ohio St 1968 & 2002, Penn St 1982 & 86, Michigan St 1965. There aren't any two in a row much less anything resembling seven in a row!


You don't have to go back to far.

2002 Ohio State Jim Tressel
2003 USC Pete Carroll
2004 USC Pete Carroll
2005 Texas Mack Brown
2006 Florida Urban Meyer
2007 LSU Les Miles
2008 Florida Urban Meyer
2009 Alabama Nick Saban
2010 Auburn Gene Chizik
2011 Alabama Nick Saban
2012 Alabama Nick Saban


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

2003 would be LSU. Nice try.


----------



## mngundog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 2003 would be LSU. Nice try.


Sorry, your wrong. 
http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings/_/poll/1/year/2003/seasontype/3


----------



## RookieTrainer

mngundog said:


> Sorry, your wrong.
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings/_/poll/1/year/2003/seasontype/3


I'm afraid that would be you. LSU (with some guy named Saban) was the BCS champion that year.


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> Franco my premise is that BCS title Games are BS and shouldn't count. Hey I hate the Big 10, they were our arch rivals my whole life, and they do seem to have regressed lately, but I argue that all things change, things go up and things go down, so I wouldn't count any once dominant conference out in perpetuity. I so can't wait for a true playoff system to settle this argument once and for all.


What makes the BCS game BS and not countable? And how does the playoff system settle this argument any more than the bowl games once did? Or did not, as the case may be.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> I'm just not very impressedby the seven in a row thing.



In the BCS Era, has the two best teams from their specific conferences notplayed each other? 
At no time do I remember a team, not the best in their conference, play anotherteam, not the best in their conference either, play each other for the NationalChampionship. 


Therefore every year in the BCS Era, the Best Teams from theirrespective conferences,

have played another best team from their respective conference for theNational Championship.


Can you give an example otherwise?

With that said, how can you not be impressed with one conference, consistentlyproducing a team(5 Different teams) that makes it through their conferencegauntlet, and thus beats another conferences BEST TEAM, and has done so 7 yearsin a row(w/ 4 different teams) now, and against teams from ALL the Major AQConferences, with #8 looming. 


How is that not impressive?




RookieTrainer said:


> Who would be crazy enough to play a schedule like that today?
> And even if someone would step up to the plate, would the TV contracts allowit?


That’s the monster created. Lose one, and you’re toast.....maybe....

But it also creates some MAJOR competition amongst the teams.

 Everyone knows, one loss, and youmay be OUT of BCS Bowl contention.

With Playoffs coming in, we may see teams strategically loosing like thePROs.


----------



## 2labs

OMG do I dare even mention my boys in this testosterone SEC thread. I think at one time or at least 5 times we knew a thing about the pigskin.... The Huskers won back-to-back crowns in 1970 and 1971, before winning titles in 1994, 1995 and 1997.

1997 National Champions - 1998 Orange Bowl - #2 Nebraska 42, #3 Tennessee 17
1995 National Champions - 1996 Fiesta Bowl - #1 Nebraska 62, #2 Florida 24
1994 National Champions - 1995 Orange Bowl - #1 Nebraska 24, #3 Miami 17
1971 National Champions - 1972 Orange Bowl - #1 Nebraska 38, #2 Alabama 6
1970 National Champions - 1971 Orange Bowl - #3 Nebraska 17, #5 LSU 12
I am only 44 years old and I don't have the best eye sight. However, I do believe my eyes are telling me we won our NCs over the big bad teams, of the deep can't be beat, no way no how teams in the SEC. Guys I understand you "Football know-it-alls will beat this post up and it will be okay. Since the only stats you care about are from say 2000 on up. I also have come to realize the only football talk to matter is what most posters on here call the BCS. Again its okay in my lifetime I already have 5 NC that is more than "most" can say they will ever see. You SEC boys rest assured even your own mighty Miami Hurricane NFL draftee Warren Sapp didn't believe Nebraska was real till he was sucking wind so hard in the 4th quarter it became the highlight of the game. It comes in cycles, enjoy your current cycle.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Marvin S said:


> I think if you go back a little ways you'll find WI, IA, IL & on occasion Purdue in that mix on a regular basis.


I guess I was thinking of my childhood. Between 1968 and 1982, Michigan or Ohio State won or shared the Big 10 title. Ony twice, in 1978 and 1980, did any other team break in to even share the title.

I am old enough to remember college football way before the advent of the BCS.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I know this is not at all how you meant this, but to an Alabama fan being accused of only caring about the recent past is certainly a new one.

I would also caution you that folks might jump on you about "claiming" that many national championships. Especially if some of them may have been split.

My father told me that 38-6 beating in the Orange Bowl was the worst beating he ever saw one of Coach Bryant's teams take. That was a great Nebraska team.



2labs said:


> OMG do I dare even mention my boys in this testosterone SEC thread. I think at one time or at least 5 times we knew a thing about the pigskin.... The Huskers won back-to-back crowns in 1970 and 1971, before winning titles in 1994, 1995 and 1997.
> 
> 1997 National Champions - 1998 Orange Bowl - #2 Nebraska 42, #3 Tennessee 17
> 1995 National Champions - 1996 Fiesta Bowl - #1 Nebraska 62, #2 Florida 24
> 1994 National Champions - 1995 Orange Bowl - #1 Nebraska 24, #3 Miami 17
> 1971 National Champions - 1972 Orange Bowl - #1 Nebraska 38, #2 Alabama 6
> 1970 National Champions - 1971 Orange Bowl - #3 Nebraska 17, #5 LSU 12
> I am only 44 years old and I don't have the best eye sight. However, I do believe my eyes are telling me we won our NCs over the big bad teams, of the deep can't be beat, no way no how teams in the SEC. Guys I understand you "Football know-it-alls will beat this post up and it will be okay. Since the only stats you care about are from say 2000 on up. I also have come to realize the only football talk to matter is what most posters on here call the BCS. Again its okay in my lifetime I already have 5 NC that is more than "most" can say they will ever see. You SEC boys rest assured even your own mighty Miami Hurricane NFL draftee Warren Sapp didn't believe Nebraska was real till he was sucking wind so hard in the 4th quarter it became the highlight of the game. It comes in cycles, enjoy your current cycle.


----------



## mngundog

RookieTrainer said:


> LSU (with some guy named Saban) was the BCS champion that year.


Correct and USC took the Championship, LSU finished the season 3rd in the AP and Coaches poll and after that debacle they reworked the BCS sytstem. The AP has always stood the test of time and is the only true Championship trophy. 
National Champions back to back 2003, 2004 USC
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AP_National_Championship_Trophy


----------



## Dustin D

2labs said:


> I already have 5 NC that is more than "most" can say they will ever see.



So you count the 1997 Season as a National Championship Season? Even though (you) ended the season Ranked #2?


----------



## 2labs

Rookie Trainer, I understand Alabama Football is steep with tradation as other programs not mentioned until page 29. My only comment back is all 5 of our NC trophies are whole, in-tact, not one of them displayed was cut in half. But if you want to take away any part of our NCs, I understand. You are once again part of the SEC the only place football has ever been played.


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> Correct and USC took the Championship, LSU finished the season 3rd in the AP and Coaches poll and after that debacle they reworked the BCS sytstem. The AP has always stood the test of time and is the only true Championship trophy.
> National Champions back to back 2003, 2004 USC
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AP_National_Championship_Trophy


So you'd prefer, Split National Championships under the AP?

Far as I can tell, only ONE team held up the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP TROPHY(Crystal Ball) in 2003.

...and it WASN'T USC.


----------



## 2labs

Dustin, I don't know what to tell you, we were in the game that was for the NC and we won. I didn't play in the game and I don't make up the rules. You boys from the SEC just have heartburn over everything. It is humorous...


----------



## Dustin D

2labs said:


> Rookie Trainer, I understand Alabama Football is steep with tradation as other programs not mentioned until page 29. My only comment back is all 5 of our NC trophies are whole, in-tact, not one of them displayed was cut in half. But if you want to take away any part of our NCs, I understand. You are once again part of the SEC the only place football has ever been played.


I would think we should use the same measuring stick for all then. 
(You) didn't finish #1 by the AP that year, nor did (you) play against the #1 team.

How is that considered a National Championship Season for Nebraska?


----------



## 2labs

Dustin ask someone who made up the rules. Or if we only claim 4 NC does that mean that LSU is a better program because it has 5 NC as well? Oh wait, you only have 3.
You are all about STATS so I showed what STATS we have. You don't like the STATS to bad,,, its in the books.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> I would think we should use the same measuring stick for all then.
> (You) didn't finish #1 by the AP that year, nor did (you) play against the #1 team.
> 
> How is that considered a National Championship Seaon for Nebraska?


You got a correct, there is only one measuring stick the AP, LSU finished second in 2003 nor did you play against the #1 team. Quite funny watching you speak out of both sides of your mouth.


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> You got a correct, there is only one measuring stick the AP, LSU finished second in 2003 nor did you play against the #1 team. Quite funny watching you speak out of both sides of your mouth.


Well tell him that. He's the one counting 1997 for Nebraska.


----------



## Dustin D

2labs said:


> Dustin ask someone who made up the rules. Or if we only claim 4 NC does that mean that LSU is a better program because it has 5 NC as well? Oh wait, you only have 3.
> You are all about STATS so I showed what STATS we have. You don't like the STATS to bad,,, its in the books.


Are talking about LSU now? i thought we were talking about 1997 Neb.. Are you lashing out? lol

LSU has two BCS National Title Trophy's. I have no idea what that means to you or anyone else but no one else.

My point. In 1997, (you) didn't end the Season #1 nor did (you) play against the #1 Team. Just the facts


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> Well tell him that. He's the one counting 1997 for Nebraska.


You already have and you are correct, Michigan took home the Championship trophy, the only one that counts, the one that has stood the test of time.


----------



## Franco

The reason we have a BCS today is because the AP was too political. The BCS is all encompassing when ranking teams. The best system to date short of a playoff system. In regards to the 2003 Championship, USC couldn't do it on the field of play so the AP came to their rescue!


----------



## 2labs

Dustin, mngundog, time to go home for the day so with that said, We have a NC trophy in our case for 1997. In a thread on a dog forum where it is all about details, stats, and impressions. I will leave you with this. #1 Michigan beat #8 ranked Washington State by 5 points.... #2 ranked Nebraska beat #3 ranked Tennessee (with a decent QB that you might have heard of) 42-17. If two games of this similarity were played in todays BCS world... you both are lying if you wouldn't agree the more impressive win amongst unbeatens wasn't given to the #2 ranked team beating up on a #3 ranked team over a close 5 point win against a #8 team. Dustin with you from the SEC I know you will not say that Washington State was a tougher opponent than Tennessee, that wouldn't be keeping it in the family...


----------



## crackerd

2labs said:


> time to go home for the day so with that said


'Huskeroo, the LSU boys are taking it easy on you in sympathy for y'alls' getting stuck out there with Bo Pellini. But the good news is brother Carl might be rejoining him and who knows, in another 4-5 years, y'all might well be competing in the B1G for _*conference*_ championships again.

You can also take consolation in the fact that the '71 Huskers (destroyed the Crimson Tide 38-6 in the Orange Bowl as you noted) were the greatest college team at least in my lifetime. All those All-Americans didn't do much in the NFL - Jerry Tagge? Lord help the Green Bay Packers - but nobody since collegiately compares to that Nebraska team from where I sit.

MG


----------



## mngundog

Franco said:


> The reason we have a BCS today is because the AP was too political. The BCS is all encompassing when ranking teams. The best system to date short of a playoff system. In regards to the 2003 Championship, USC couldn't do it on the field of play so the AP came to their rescue!


I would say 13-0 is getting it done on the field of play, and it was the reason the BCS abandoned their algorithm after that year and started over again. LSU finishing #2 that season is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## roseberry

i missed some really good stuff today!!!!!

rookie is correct, we alabama fans love to talk about "the good ol' days". note my post #1,004 talking about bama winning more rose bowls than all but 5 teams from the combined b1G, pac12. and bama aint even been invited since 1946!;-)

if the ap is the only, "stand the test of time" way. hell, let's just keep *it!* i always liked the idea of having to beat people so bad that even those east and west coast voters who hated you had no option but to vote for you!

but i like the bcs just fine. it keeps us talking smack all year long! the entire season is a playoff, right? someone is still gonna be bitchin, 4, 8 or 64! 

i am not sure the upcoming "football tournament" is the best way to award a seasonal champ. it will just identify who is hot and not injured. this year in baseball was the first in several years when the two teams with the best records played in the series and i never like it when a wildcard team wins the series!

to compare what we are talking about, assume we were talking the national open with 90 to 120 dogs annually participating. let's say for example farmer won three of the last four, milligan won one, edwards won one and rorem(i know he winters in texas) won two of the last seven national opens. it would stand to reason that fans of the texas circuit would be a little touchy when someone on rtf came in and low rated the level of dog coming out of texas. that's all!


----------



## Dustin D

2labs said:


> Dustin, mngundog, time to go home for the day so with that said, We have a NC trophy in our case for 1997. In a thread on a dog forum where it is all about details, stats, and impressions. I will leave you with this. #1 Michigan beat #8 ranked Washington State by 5 points.... #2 ranked Nebraska beat #3 ranked Tennessee (with a decent QB that you might have heard of) 42-17. If two games of this similarity were played in todays BCS world... you both are lying if you wouldn't agree the more impressive win amongst unbeatens wasn't given to the #2 ranked team beating up on a #3 ranked team over a close 5 point win against a #8 team. Dustin with you from the SEC I know you will not say that Washington State was a tougher opponent than Tennessee, that wouldn't be keeping it in the family...



Yea I'm tracking man. Just pointing out the whole #1 Team and AP Poll non-sense.

I (DO) think Neb. was the best team that year and had they played Mich. would likely have beat them.

I also think the AP Poll is the REASON College Football was broken. 
It has NOT stood the test of time which is why better systems have been created.

Since when do we trust the MEDIA(AP Poll)? Their bias can bee seen throughout the years. Splitting National Titles based off of pure bias.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> to compare what we are talking about, assume we were talking the national open with 90 to 120 dogs annually participating. let's say for example farmer won three of the last four, milligan won one, edwards won one and rorem(i know he winters in texas) won two of the last seven national opens. it would stand to reason that fans of the texas circuit would be a little touchy when someone on rtf came in and low rated the level of dog coming out of texas. that's all!


Again you would get it wrong - we got a guy up here that knows how to win the big ones - lots of them .


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> Yea I'm tracking man. Just pointing out the whole #1 Team and AP Poll non-sense.
> 
> I (DO) think Neb. was the best team that year and had they played Mich. would likely have beat them.
> 
> I also think the AP Poll is the REASON College Football was broken.
> It has NOT stood the test of time which is why better systems have been created.
> 
> Since when do we trust the MEDIA(AP Poll)? Their bias can bee seen throughout the years. Splitting National Titles based off of pure bias.


. 
The problem is that though they tried to create a better system, I believe they failed. I think the current BCS system is just as arbitrary as the old AP, yet they created this giant media machine with glitzy trophy that lends and air of supremacy to the title it doesn't deserve. That 2003 season end is a perfect example, I believe the AP humans got it right and the preprogramed computers were wrong, both systems were arbitrary, yet the "BCS" champ gets to hold up that glitzy trophy and proclaim for eternity they were the National champs. I am less cynical about the AP than you are, I believe they are humans with all human failings, but I believe they try to get it right.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> i missed some really good stuff today!!!!!
> 
> rookie is correct, we alabama fans love to talk about "the good ol' days". note my post #1,004 talking about bama winning more rose bowls than all but 5 teams from the combined b1G, pac12. and bama aint even been invited since 1946!;-)
> 
> if the ap is the only, "stand the test of time" way. hell, let's just keep *it!* i always liked the idea of having to beat people so bad that even those east and west coast voters who hated you had no option but to vote for you!
> 
> but i like the bcs just fine. it keeps us talking smack all year long! the entire season is a playoff, right? someone is still gonna be bitchin, 4, 8 or 64!
> 
> i am not sure the upcoming "football tournament" is the best way to award a seasonal champ. it will just identify who is hot and not injured. this year in baseball was the first in several years when the two teams with the best records played in the series and i never like it when a wildcard team wins the series!
> 
> to compare what we are talking about, assume we were talking the national open with 90 to 120 dogs annually participating. let's say for example farmer won three of the last four, milligan won one, edwards won one and rorem(i know he winters in texas) won two of the last seven national opens. it would stand to reason that fans of the texas circuit would be a little touchy when someone on rtf came in and low rated the level of dog coming out of texas. that's all!


JM, I have the utmost respect for Alabama and it's storied football history. I also like you and everyone on here. I just think some posters are a little myopic in believing the sun rises and sets on the SEC, and that good football has never been played anywhere else in the country.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Again you would get it wrong - we got a guy up here that knows how to win the big ones - lots of them .


marvin,
i almost picked the northwest/west coast circuit for my hypothetical analogy! evidence that you just can't make everyone happy even when you just make stuff up not even about football!


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> .
> The problem is that though they tried to create a better system, I believe they failed. I think the current BCS system is just as arbitrary as the old AP, yet they created this giant media machine with glitzy trophy that lends and air of supremacy to the title it doesn't deserve. That 2003 season end is a perfect example, I believe the AP humans got it right and the preprogramed computers were wrong, both systems were arbitrary, yet the "BCS" champ gets to hold up that glitzy trophy and proclaim for eternity they were the National champs. I am less cynical about the AP than you are, I believe they are humans with all human failings, but I believe they try to get it right.


John, you give 1 incident, out of 16 Games..... How many Split Titles did the AP Cause?

Plus the whole PRE-SEASON Rank is bullcrap too. 
You could essentially always make certain teams start at the bottom.

The BCS(System) with a Play-off System would be MONEY!

The AP can take it to the house.


----------



## Denver

Marvin S said:


> Again you would get it wrong - we got a guy up here that knows how to win the big ones - lots of them .


The Big 10 may not be in the same league as far as college football as the SEC. But it is the premiere league as far as Dogs and Trainers!


----------



## Dustin D

Denver said:


> The Big 10 may not be in the same league as far as college football as the SEC. But it is the premiere league as far as Dogs and Trainers!



They may have not won the Crystal Ball lately, 
but some of the best football games I've watched in the last decade, were Big 10 Games.
A couple of them via Mich. St.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> Yea I'm tracking man. Just pointing out the whole #1 Team and AP Poll non-sense.
> 
> I (DO) think Neb. was the best team that year and had they played Mich. would likely have beat them.
> 
> I also think the AP Poll is the REASON College Football was broken.
> It has NOT stood the test of time which is why better systems have been created.
> 
> Since when do we trust the MEDIA(AP Poll)? Their bias can bee seen throughout the years. Splitting National Titles based off of pure bias.


The same algorithm that the BCS used in 2003 would have kept Alabama out of the title game in 2011. That same system let the #2 and #3 teams in every poll play each other for a mock championship in 2003. In a broken system a glass globe for a trophy makes a lot of sense.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> John, you give 1 incident, out of 16 Games..... How many Split Titles did the AP Cause?
> 
> Plus the whole PRE-SEASON Rank is bullcrap too.
> You could essentially always make certain teams start at the bottom.
> 
> The BCS(System) with a Play-off System would be MONEY! The AP can take it to the house.


I think you and I are on the same page as far as a real 16 team playoff system being the only way to approach a true National champion, everything else is deeply flawed and leads to endless debate. My problem is that debate used to be fun, arguing obscure points forever trying to make a case for why you believe your team is the true Champion. Now the BCS gives a false sense of legitimacy to their team, stifling that debate. Arbitrarily naming the two teams that get to play for the championship is just as bad as outright naming the champion.

John


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> The same algorithm that the BCS used in 2003 would have kept Alabama out of the title game in 2011. That same system let the #2 and #3 teams in every poll play each other for a mock championship in 2003. In a broken system a glass globe for a trophy makes a lot of sense.


You're still only talking about 1 game out of 16 and even that game is up for debate.
The AP Poll is not part of the system. They hate that. 



John Robinson said:


> Now the BCS gives a false sense of legitimacy to their team,


Really? I just don't think that's fair to the National Championship Games of this era. There have been some great games of the best teams from all the Major Conferences. I'd like to see someone tell them that their title isn't really worthy b/c you really don't deserve it. You didn't really win it all.

Would it have been better to have 2 or 3 or 4 undefeated teams not play each other like the AP? and just all split the Title? C'MON MAN!

BESIDES 2003. Which games were played in which the winner could not be seen as the best in the country?


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> You're still only talking about 1 game out of 16 and even that game is up for debate.
> The AP Poll is not part of the system. They hate that.
> 
> 
> 
> _Would it have been better to have 2 or 3 or 4 undefeated teams not play each other like the AP?
> and just all split the Title?_
> 
> BESIDES 2003. Which games were played in which the winner could not be seen as the best in the country?


Yes it would have been better. That's what I've been saying since they started the whole BSC bullcrap. Like I said, better to argue about it when we all knew the system was flawed, that was fun. I think I've made my point, I can handle it if you don't agree. There is no right or wrong here, its still just an arbitrary title, only now a computer is part of the decision. The four team playoff system will be slightly better, but not near as good as a true 16 team system would be.

John


----------



## Franco

mngundog said:


> I would say 13-0 is getting it done on the field of play, and it was the reason the BCS abandoned their algorithm after that year and started over again. LSU finishing #2 that season is nothing to be ashamed of.


13 - 0? USC was beaten by Cal that season. I had to look it up but I know they were beaten by a very average team. Whereas the eventual Nat'l Champions lost to a top ranked Florida team. LSU should have played USC instead of Oklahoma. It was what the fans wanted too. They were nothing more than an Oregon of today. One decent team playing in a weak Conference.


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> 13 - 0? USC was beaten by Cal that season. I had to look it up but I know they were beaten by a very average team. Whereas the eventual Nat'l Champions lost to a top ranked Florida team. LSU should have played USC instead of Oklahoma. It was what the fans wanted too. They were nothing more than an Oregon of today. One decent team playing in a weak Conference.


USC was notorious for laying an egg against a lessor team at some point during the season back then, seems like they did it every year. In pro football this is no big deal as you get to prove yourself in the post season, in college football it's the kiss of death. That said Cal was a legit team that year and USC lost in triple overtime. My biggest problem with you is your putting down any other conference but the SEC as weak. I'll bet on any given Saturday a number of Pac 10-12 teams could hold their own against a number of SEC teams. I know LSU and some others have beaten some Pac 10 teams in the past, but Pac 10 teams have beaten SEC teams too. Our middle of the pack teams are still pretty good and play good football, the fact they tend to beat each other up shouldn't diminish their stature.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> marvin,
> i almost picked the northwest/west coast circuit for my hypothetical analogy! evidence that you just can't make everyone happy even when you just make stuff up not even about football!


I consider myself fortunate that if I get the bug to spend a lot of money being frustrated again I'm on speaking terms with several good trainers including 3 within a days easy drive that have taken dogs with themselves or their owners to the prize many aspire to .



Denver said:


> The Big 10 may not be in the same league as far as college football as the SEC. But it is the premiere league as far as Dogs and Trainers!


Like the SEC folks you over-rate when you type premier - but you do have a lot of guys in close proximity that know how to get the job done, as your area always has. & a lot of old money that enables them.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> USC was notorious for laying an egg against a lessor team at some point during the season back then, seems like they did it every year. In pro football this is no big deal as you get to prove yourself in the post season, in college football it's the kiss of death. That said Cal was a legit team that year and USC lost in triple overtime. My biggest problem with you is your putting down any other conference but the SEC as weak. I'll bet on any given Saturday a number of Pac 10-12 teams could hold their own against a number of SEC teams. I know LSU and some others have beaten some Pac 10 teams in the past, but Pac 10 teams have beaten SEC teams too. Our middle of the pack teams are still pretty good and play good football, the fact they tend to beat each other up shouldn't diminish their stature.


I'm not trying to be mean to the other Conferences but, it's the damn truth! Look at the last 15 years! Pac 10 has won it twice, both times with USC. Big 10 won it once, Ohio St. Big 12(your Grand Daddy's teams since that is what they call it when the play one another), twice with Texas and Oklahoma. ACC, twice with Florida St and Miami. SEC, nine times with five different teams; LSU, Bama, Auburn, Florida & Tennessee. The BCS is the system the U's sign on with and next season, it will get settled on the field. The only folks that will be complaining are the ones ranked behind the teams playing.

The SEC is not the center of the College Football Universe. The SEC has just taken College Football to a higher level.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> USC was notorious for laying an egg against a lessor team at some point during the season back then, seems like they did it every year. In pro football this is no big deal as you get to prove yourself in the post season, in college football it's the kiss of death. That said Cal was a legit team that year and USC lost in triple overtime.


It sounds like you guys have some blinding love to whoever you're supporting.  
We've got mgundog saying USC was 13-0 and now you're saying Cal was a legit team that year? 
Cal was 7/6 that year Bro-Ham!


----------



## Franco

USC didn't play a Conference Championship that season, playing one less BIG game than LSU!


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> USC didn't play a Conference Championship that season, playing one less BIG game than LSU!



but but but...THE AP!!!

I wonder if folks realize the AP Voters are definitely NOT majority based in the South. 

They're just Media Personnel with an agenda. They're not Football players, they're not experts. 
They're Media Sports Writers who's jobs depend on JUICY stories, Cinderella Tales and controversy.

Yea, a real trust worthy group of people.


----------



## Dustin D

Meanwhile...

*#15 N.Illinois* trying to keep their (Non-AQ)BCS Bowl hopes alive. 
Ball St working on an upset.


1234TBALL (9-1)717327#15NIU (9-0)317727


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> but but but...THE AP!!!
> 
> I wonder if folks realize the AP Voters are definitely NOT majority based in the South.
> 
> They're just Media Personnel with an agenda. They're not Football players, they're not experts.
> They're Media Sports Writers who's jobs depend on JUICY stories, Cinderella Tales and controversy.
> 
> Yea, a real trust worthy group of people.


and UPI,Reuters, CFBWAA, USAToday, CNN, ESPN, FOXSports1,CBS Sports, NBCSports, Harris Poll,Legends Poll are any better...


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> and UPI,Reuters, CFBWAA, USAToday, CNN, ESPN, FOXSports1,CBS Sports, NBCSports, Harris Poll,Legends Poll are any better...


If (ALL) their votes were combined, YES! it would be better than (JUST) the AP Ballot of 64 Sports Writers.

Now we have 6 Computers(Unbiased Number Crunchers), Coaches Poll and Harris Interactive (COMBINED). 
Not JUST one or the other. 

The *Harris Poll* has been specifically designed to be a valid representative,
of all 11 FBS Conferences and Independents.(Combined)

The Methodology behind the Harris Panel;


> First, Division I-Bowl Subdivision college football conferences and independent institutions nominate prospective panelists. Then Harris randomly selects *115 members *from the nominees to participate in the actual panel. From each week in September to the end of the regular college football season these115 panelists vote on the particular ranking of teams. These rankings are then published and are used to determine ⅓ of the BCS ranking.



⅓(Comp.) + ⅓(Coaches) + ⅓(Harris Interactive) = Better than the AP


So YES, that is much better than just the 64 AP Poll voters.

I am very much in support of the BCS Ranking System, it is way more *accurate *than (JUST) the AP.

However, I am NOT is support of how College Football Ends every year when it comes to Unbeaten Teams.
Last year, we didn't have that problem. We may NOT have that problem this year either, still a couple weeks left to play and we haven't had that problem too often anyway but it is a potential problem and so the 4 team play-off is an attempt to fix it.


----------



## Marvin S

The #1 recruit in the country by Rivals.com just picked AL as his football school. What I am more impressed with is that he is going to major in Civil Engineering, I wish young Mr. Hand all the success in the world in his choices .


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> The #1 recruit in the country by Rivals.com just picked AL as his football school. What I am more impressed with is that he is going to major in Civil Engineering, I wish young Mr. Hand all the success in the world in his choices .



Yea #6 on ESPN 300. 

I'm still hoping for Fournette to keep it home


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Yea #6 on ESPN 300.
> 
> I'm still hoping for Fournette to keep it home


and right there you have just explained the polls...If you are a Bama fan you signed the #1 recruit, if you arent he is the # 6 recruit...so who is correct...actually neither, because both services are by journalists,SID's and other unnamed panelists from unnamed regions, just like all the other polls. You have Rivals, Scout, and now ESPN...they are all fueled by certain media outlet publications

its just like the Heisman ballots are heavily weighted to an east coast bias, I mean how many sportswriters are located in Idaho that dont pull for Boise State compared to the number of sportswriters in Boston Mass. who dont even stay awake to watch the BSU games


----------



## just me

i looked and danged if i can find ANY big 10 pac 12 sec or big 12 teams listed as ever haveing won a national championship game in the ncaa now georgia southern has won 6 youngstown state has won 4 appalacian state won 3 in a row in the early 2000's and north dakota state has won the last 2

sec has won 7 bcs titles tho


----------



## John Robinson

just me said:


> i looked and danged if i can find ANY big 10 pac 12 sec or big 12 teams listed as ever haveing won a national championship game in the ncaa now georgia southern has won 6 youngstown state has won 4 appalacian state won 3 in a row in the early 2000's and north dakota state has won the last 2
> 
> sec has won 7 bcs titles tho


Don't forget University of Montana and Montana State University.


----------



## just me

poor montanas been a bridesmaid so many times


----------



## roseberry

just wanted to let everyone know that tomorrow night on showtime a sports documentary will air that covers the 1970 and 1971 usc and alabama football games. this was a home and home series scheduled by two of the GIANTS of the time, coaches McKay and Bryant!

the first of these games was won by usc 42 to 21. in that game sam cunningham gained ~1,000 yards at legion field in birmingham. this game is often credited with providing much assistance in the integration of southern football.

the second game was alabama's first game in the wishbone. i don't remember the score but alabama had been in "closed, super secret practice" and no one knew the wishbone offense was to be unveiled. alabama won that one.

dustin if you are able to view the show please provide a "review". i don't get showtime, my wife never subscribes to any of them "nekkid channels"!


----------



## John Robinson

just me said:


> poor montanas been a bridesmaid so many times


Are talking about MSU, I think they only won it once over 20 years ago. Since then it has been all U of Montana, I hate them. MSU has improved the last few years and they give U of M a bit more challenge.


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> the first of these games was won by usc 42 to 21. in that game sam cunningham gained ~1,000 yards at legion field in birmingham. this game is often credited with providing much assistance in the integration of southern football.


It may have (and undoubtedly DID) helped with the perceptions of the fans, but football was already integrated at Alabama and most other southern schools at the time. In 1967, 5 African-American football players walked on to the Alabama football team, although none stayed. Alabama offered Wilbur Jackson a scholarship in 1970 (before the 1st USC game was played), and John Mitchell became the first A-A player to participate in a game in 1971.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> just wanted to let everyone know that tomorrow night on showtime a sports documentary will air that covers the 1970 and 1971 usc and alabama football games. this was a home and home series scheduled by two of the GIANTS of the time, coaches McKay and Bryant!
> 
> the first of these games was won by usc 42 to 21. in that game sam cunningham gained ~1,000 yards at legion field in birmingham. this game is often credited with providing much assistance in the integration of southern football.
> 
> the second game was alabama's first game in the wishbone. i don't remember the score but alabama had been in "closed, super secret practice" and no one knew the wishbone offense was to be unveiled. alabama won that one.
> 
> dustin if you are able to view the show please provide a "review". i don't get showtime, my wife never subscribes to any of them "nekkid channels"!


I remember listening to both games on the radio. I think Alabama had a few black players the second time around. John Mackay and Bear Bryant are to of my favorite coaches.


----------



## roseberry

RookieTrainer said:


> Alabama offered Wilbur Jackson a scholarship in 1970 (before the 1st USC game was played), and John Mitchell became the first A-A player to participate in a game in 1971.


i think mitchell was widely recruited, maybe even by coach McKay if my history is correct?


----------



## just me

john yep montana state won it in 84.. georgia southern has played for the title more then anyone with 8 title appearance  followed by that team you hate


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Yea #6 on ESPN 300.
> 
> I'm still hoping for Fournette to keep it home


He's going to LSU.


----------



## BonMallari

I remember Sam "Bam" Cunningham because I was also a ULCA FAN growing up in Socal could not stand the Trojan no matter how cute the cheerleaders were then as they are now
I do remember when Texas integrated the black football players first Julius Whittier and then two boys from my Austin neighborhood Howard Shaw and Don Ealey both were All Staters from Austin Reagan H'S and had to play two years at a D2 school before being accepted at UT


----------



## roseberry

just me said:


> john yep montana state won it in 84.. georgia southern has played for the title more then anyone with 8 title appearance followed by that team you hate


if we are talking division II, what about the university of north alabama lions? didn't they win a slew of them too?


----------



## just me

not sure about div 2.. FCS is the old 1AA


----------



## mngundog

just me said:


> i looked and danged if i can find ANY big 10 pac 12 sec or big 12 teams listed as ever haveing won a national championship game in the ncaa now georgia southern has won 6 youngstown state has won 4 appalacian state won 3 in a row in the early 2000's and north dakota state has won the last 2
> 
> sec has won 7 bcs titles tho


Hats off to Kansas and Kansas State for scheduling NDSU in the last few years and taking their loses with dignity.


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> i think mitchell was widely recruited, maybe even by coach McKay if my history is correct?


From a JC in Arizona, that's right. I wonder how many people know that a pretty fair WR named John Stallworth is from Tuscaloosa and played ball at Alabama A&M at the time?

Seems weird to even think about now.


----------



## BonMallari

UCLA just blew open a tight game with Washington, which shows how good a coach Jim Mora Jr is, and why I think he will still be on the short list along with David Shaw from Stanford for the soon to be vacated Texas job...Sarkesian is young and gutsy and given a chance may still be a good one but Mora Jr had the answers tonight....the freshman LB for UCLA that also plays offense is a stud


maybe I spoke too soon....Huskies not throwing in the towel just yet


----------



## Dustin D

Yea those INT's were devastating. Besides those, they could have made this game very close if not won it.


----------



## John Robinson

Why would anybody leave a coaching job at UCLA or Stanford for Texas?


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Why would anybody leave a coaching job at UCLA or Stanford for Texas?


got 5 million reasons why....


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> UCLA just blew open a tight game with Washington, which shows how good a coach Jim Mora Jr is, and why I think he will still be on the short list along with David Shaw from Stanford for the soon to be vacated Texas job...Sarkesian is young and gutsy and given a chance may still be a good one but Mora Jr had the answers tonight....the freshman LB for UCLA that also plays offense is a stud
> 
> 
> maybe I spoke too soon....Huskies not throwing in the towel just yet


The Frosh LB played for Bellevue HS (WA) 3A HS & a powerhouse nationally. 

Methinks Sarkasian's rug is about to be jerked out from under him, played 4 ranked teams, all conference foes, beat none of them with the WSU game on the horizon. Another 7-6 following 3 previous is too little improvement for the FB gods at UW. He's leaves too many holes & at 2 mil more is expected. I think he came in overrated & has never lived up to the hype. Why is a HC calling the offensive plays? He should be managing the game.

Don't be surprised to see Mora coaching the Huskies next year. Life style is a big issue with coaches families & we have just about all the answers here except sunshine & hot.


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> The Frosh LB played for Bellevue HS (WA) 3A HS & a powerhouse nationally.
> 
> Methinks Sarkasian's rug is about to be jerked out from under him, played 4 ranked teams, all conference foes, beat none of them with the WSU game on the horizon. Another 7-6 following 3 previous is too little improvement for the FB gods at UW. He's leaves too many holes & at 2 mil more is expected. I think he came in overrated & has never lived up to the hype. Why is a HC calling the offensive plays? He should be managing the game.
> *
> Don't be surprised to see Mora coaching the Huskies next year.* Life style is a big issue with coaches families & we have just about all the answers here except sunshine & hot.


Could definitely see the prodigal son coming home to his alma mater, they made that fact known last night how much he covets that job....Look at Peterson at Boise State, people wonder all the time why he hasnt left there either....


----------



## schaeffer

Auburn to be exposed today


----------



## schaeffer

Watch out for USC--they have the talent and quietly winning since their coaching fiasco. Probably won't be enough for Stanford, bit will be a tough game


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> Watch out for USC--they have the talent and quietly winning since their coaching fiasco. Probably won't be enough for Stanford, bit will be a tough game


I'm torn on this one, I'm a big USC fan and think you could be right, but I also think Stanford is our only hope for a Pac 12 team to get in the BCS title game. A loss against USC and there is no chance. I know you're a big Oregon fan, but I don't think they will win out either.


----------



## MikeBoley

schaeffer said:


> Auburn to be exposed today


How is that working out for you so far?


----------



## Beverly Burns

OSU didn't look too good in the 3rd quarter...but....won again. Go Buckeyes!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Not looking good for Texas


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Not looking good for Texas



or UGA. Georgia is getting TUNED UP! AUB has 260 yds rushing only half way through the 3rd Qtr. and it seems every time they throw it, it's 10+ yards.

another 3 & out for UGA and almost an INT. for AUB. UGA punting.

I've watch this whole game almost and I'm not convinced they can hold Bama down. UGA D-Line is getting murked and these BOMB passes on busted coverage that gets them in striking range is not likely to happen on Bama's D.


----------



## schaeffer

MikeBoley said:


> How is that working out for you so far?


The auburn-Georgia is perfect evidence why I should never bet on football games. Actually, it's starting to feel like I've got a system: go the opposite of my predictions and you got a lock


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Not looking good for Texas


tried to tell everyone that the Texas schedule was back loaded with OkState, TTech and BAYLOR

Not going to be a pretty exit for Mack B...going to make the new AD Patterson's job that much easier...Alamo or Holiday Bowl here we come


----------



## Wayne Nutt

How many points will Baylor score against Texas?


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> How many points will Baylor score against Texas?


Likely 40+

/


----------



## Dustin D

meanwhile...the Wheels have come off MIAMI!


1234T#23MIA17310030DUKE714101445


----------



## Dustin D

I freaking hate Vern Lanquist......

BTW Murray's Knee was DOWN *before* that ball crossed the line. 
They got away with that b/c there was no camera angle on the other side of the ball.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> How many points will Baylor score against Texas?





Dustin D said:


> Likely 40+
> 
> /


in each half.....they dont have the personnel or defensive scheme to stop let alone slow down BAYLOR



WTH Happened in the Auburn vs Georgia game...I flipped the channel to watch the end of the NASCAR race and turn it back and thought I got the wrong game


Are YOU KIDDING ME....DID I JUST WATCH THAT PLAY


----------



## schaeffer

WSU	AUB
1st Downs	28	16
Total Yards	464	394
Passing	344	99
Rushing	120	295
Penalties	5-21	5-30
3rd Down Conversions	7-17	4-14
4th Down Conversions	2-4	0-0
Turnovers	3	1
Possession	31:27	28:33


----------



## Dustin D

How about that Ending?

Hail Mary for Auburn and the UGA Coaches Collapse! ROFL!


----------



## roseberry

note to georgia defensive backs: knock the ball down......not up! tuff luck dawgs. in the first half i thought auburn was the only team i have seen all year that could beat the seminoles.

texas tech and baylor was a very fun first half!

the bullies are givin' bama a rough way to go. this is a classic let down/trap situation for alabama.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> the bullies are givin' bama a rough way to go.
> this is a classic let down/trap situation for alabama.


Has been for recent years after playing LSU. 
You guys pull this one out though. The RAW TALENT is about to take over in the 2nd half just like against LSU.

I still think it's crappy they allow cowbells. As bad as the NCAA comes down on Air Horns and other artificial noise makers, why not Cow Bells? I almost can't stand to turn the volume up.


----------



## BonMallari

Try having to listen to Brent Musberger call the USC -Stanford game..the mute button is your friend


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Try having to listen to Brent Musberger call the USC -Stanford game..the mute button is your friend


Yea he's another one. Although not nearly the worst.

I loved Musberger's call on this play though..."Won't catch him folks" ...

Talk about shut Morgantown UP in a hurry.


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to John Robinson on his Trojans winning a HUGE game....NOW we have all the unbeaten teams in the Top 4, pretty much eliminates the Pac 10 Nat Championship Game....gutsy call by Coach O to go for it on 4th down


----------



## Dustin D

Down goes Stanford.


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> Down goes Stanford. *AGAIN!!!*!


congrats to trojans and coach "o".


----------



## bjoiner

I thought Nick Marshall's post game interview for Auburn was a joke at first. That boy can't even speak English. It discusts me to think he takes a seat from a kid that might make something out of a college education other than a thief.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Cow folk, bro. Such is life, "On the plains".


----------



## huntinman

bjoiner said:


> I thought Nick Marshall's post game interview for Auburn was a joke at first. _That boy can't even speak English_. It *discusses* me to think he takes a seat from a *disserving* kid that might make something out of a college education other than a thief.


He probably can't spell it either ;-)

Disgusts. Deserving. 

A college trained mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## bjoiner

huntinman said:


> He probably can't spell it either ;-)
> 
> Disgusts. Deserving.
> 
> A college trained mind is a terrible thing to waste.


Lol. Got me with that one. That's why I only work with numbers.


----------



## Marvin S

huntinman said:


> He probably can't spell it either ;-)
> 
> Disgusts. Deserving.
> 
> A college trained mind is a terrible thing to waste.


Bill - I must say, one of the better posts on this thread    . 

I remember well the days of interviews with Dennis Johnson, really . But great player in the NBA.

& there was Woody's boy Vic Janowicz at Ohio State.


----------



## BonMallari

Baylor jumps over Ohio State to # 3 in the AP Poll.....Oregon # 5 and Auburn # 6


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> note to georgia defensive backs: knock the ball down......not up! tuff luck dawgs. in the first half i thought auburn was the only team i have seen all year that could beat the seminoles.
> 
> the bullies are givin' bama a rough way to go. this is a classic let down/trap situation for alabama.


My wife was giving me a hard time when Erbern was ahead 37-17. I told her to just wait, that Erbern would wet the bed, which they promptly did, giving up 21 unanswered points and the lead.

What I forgot to alow for was Georgia being Georgia. Just knock the ball down. Heck, if they just let it go it was at least 5 yards overthrown.

Miss State is ALWAYS a tough game for Bama, particularly right after the physical and mental effort needed to get ready to compete against a team like LSU. I am actually a little glad that we got that one out of our system in a matchup where it wouldn't get us beat. 4 TOs against anybody else (outside this weekend's scrimmage) will not lead to a good result.


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to John Robinson on his Trojans winning a HUGE game....NOW we have all the unbeaten teams in the Top 4, pretty much eliminates the Pac 10 Nat Championship Game....gutsy call by Coach O to go for it on 4th down


Thanks for a second there I thought you were referring to Coach John Robinson, but I guess you mean me. I'm liking this Ed Orgeron guy, and the fact he's a Cajun from Louisiana might make Jacob and Franco like my Trojans better. I don't know how good a recruiter he is, but he's obviously a good coach who get the most out of his players. You already know how I felt about Lane Kiffen. 

Part of me was hoping Stanford could make a run for the BCS, but with two losses that hope is done. Now I have to look toward Oregon, but I'm skeptical about their ability to compete against Alabama with that gimmick offense. I would hate to see a non SEC Conference get embarrassed the way Notre Dame did last year. I thought Stanford style of play would have a better chance against the SEC. The problem with not having a playoff system is by needing a perfect season just to get in the game, a team that improves dramatically over the season, and is arguably playing as good as anyone at the end of the season, can't get in due to a loss against a weakling early on.


----------



## Franco

Unlike the NFL, the NCAA is about the body of work for the entire season. However, I would prefer an 8 team playoff system for College just as long as the top teams are picked and politics are kept to a minimum. Bama vs the Noles should be a great BCS Championship game! Two big, fast and talented squads going after one another playing physical smash-mouth style Football.


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> *Unlike the NFL, the NCAA is about the body of work for the entire season*. However, I would prefer an 8 team playoff system for College just as long as the top teams are picked and politics are kept to a minimum. Bama vs the Noles should be a great BCS Championship game! Two big, fast and talented squads going after one another playing physical smash-mouth style Football.


But why? Why shouldn't it be about finding the best team at the end of the season? The body of work argument is what leads to an incentive for dominant teams to schedule patsies all year long. I think conference champions should compete against one another at the end of the year in a 16 team playoff system.


----------



## coachmo

This all goes back to the strength of conference and the caliber of teams one must face each week within conference, IMO.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> Thanks for a second there I thought you were referring to Coach John Robinson, but I guess you mean me. I'm liking this Ed Orgeron guy, and the fact he's a Cajun from Louisiana might make Jacob and Franco like my Trojans better. I don't know how good a recruiter he is, but he's obviously a good coach who get the most out of his players. You already know how I felt about Lane Kiffen.
> 
> Part of me was hoping Stanford could make a run for the BCS, but with two losses that hope is done. Now I have to look toward Oregon, but I'm skeptical about their ability to compete against Alabama with that gimmick offense. I would hate to see a non SEC Conference get embarrassed the way Notre Dame did last year. I thought Stanford style of play would have a better chance against the SEC. The problem with not having a playoff system is by needing a perfect season just to get in the game, a team that improves dramatically over the season, and is arguably playing as good as anyone at the end of the season, can't get in due to a loss against a weakling early on.


Yea, but, competitiveness will drop off some when/if a bigger playoff schedule is incorporated. 

KNOWING you can lose a game or 3 maybe, will indeed take some of the heat away from games 
such as Oregon vs Stanford, Bama vs LSU etc etc.

Sort of like the NFL when you lose games to another Division. 
So what, it makes no difference when it comes to the play-offs, well sort of.

College football is THIS fiercely competitive b/c you have to play your best every single Saturday, 
or face the consequences....Chicken Bowl.



/


----------



## BonMallari

I am ok with a 4 team playoff...if you go past that you would have to start the playoffs in Nov....and in reality I dont see any scenario where the # 8 team in the country deserves a shot at the title


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> Yea, but, competitiveness will drop off some when/if a bigger playoff schedule is incorporated.
> 
> KNOWING you can lose a game or 3 maybe, will indeed take some of the heat away from games
> such as Oregon vs Stanford, Bama vs LSU etc etc.
> 
> Sort of like the NFL when you lose games to another Division.
> So what, it makes no difference when it comes to the play-offs, well sort of.
> 
> College football is THIS fiercely competitive b/c you have to play your best every single Saturday,
> or face the consequences....Chicken Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> /


I get that, but I don't think teams would relax either way. 

Ok let me change the subject. How do you guys feel about all the Bowl games now. Chicken Bowl would be an upgrade over many of these games that seem to start at the beginning of December. There are so many obscure bowls named after a myriad of sponsors pitting almost any team with a .500 record against somebody else equally bad. Watching post season college football used to be special, now even the Orange, Peach, Cotton and Rose Bowl have cheap sponsor names attached. Ok rant over...


----------



## crackerd

Condolences to y'all 'Who fans (and all SEC fans) on the passing of Joe Dean - the LSU AD who brought Saban south. Joe's probably best remembered as a basketball announcer for his mellifluous call of "Str_*aaa*_ng music!" when the ball swished the net. There was one game in particular when he almost went hoarse from saying it, when Pistol Pete went off for 69 points in Tuscaloosa in 1970 (47 of 'em in the second half) against the Tide to set a D1 single-game scoring record that stood for some 20 years. Final was 'Bama 106, the 'Who 104.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> I am ok with a 4 team playoff...if you go past that you would have to start the playoffs in Nov....and in reality I dont see any scenario where the # 8 team in the country deserves a shot at the title


Bon, Division I AA college football has been doing it for decades, pitting 14 conference leaders against each other in a playoff system, with a title game winner being crowned the National Champion. It works well, the cream seems to rise to the top each year and you don't hear a lot of whining about it.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> Bon, Division I AA college football has been doing it for decades, pitting 14 conference leaders against each other in a playoff system, with a title game winner being crowned the National Champion. It works well, the cream seems to rise to the top each year and you don't hear a lot of whining about it.


 I don't care for the having the winners of each of the Conferences play. I'm for the best 4 or 8 teams no matter which Conference they come from. I would consider using the current seeding by the BCS that takes many factors into account when ranking teams.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Bon, Division I AA college football has been doing it for decades, pitting 14 conference leaders against each other in a playoff system, with a title game winner being crowned the National Champion. It works well, the cream seems to rise to the top each year and you don't hear a lot of whining about it.


I am well aware of that, but in doing so you would eliminate many of the cross sectional rivalries...a playoff helps the weaker conferences get an automatic qualifier and eliminates all but the conference champ say in the SEC...I would much rather see the SEC runner up than the MAC Champ in a bowl game


----------



## roseberry

*wife:* i love you so much honey, why do you duck hunt so much?
*college football fan: *i love college football, why do the polls never pick us?

*wife:* you love those dogs more than you love me and the kids!
*college football fan:* those voters love the sec more than they love us!

*wife:* don't you think you need to be more sensitive to the needs of others around you?
*college football fan:* don't you feel this system isn't sensitive to the style of play and quality of teams in our region?

*wife:* if you don't change......i'm leaving!
*college football fan:* if they don't put a playoff in place......i'm leaving!

*wife: *i love it......*but i gotta change it!*
*college football fan: * i love it......*but i gotta change it*! 

apologies to the ladies!


----------



## mjiorle

How about automatic bids for the SEC, PAC 12, big 10, big 12, ACC, and 3 at- large bids to the next 3 highest ranked teams regardless of conference. Everybody is happy? 
Mike


----------



## John Robinson

mjiorle said:


> How about automatic bids for the SEC, PAC 12, big 10, big 12, ACC, and 3 at- large bids to the next 3 highest ranked teams regardless of conference. Everybody is happy?
> Mike


That would work...


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> *I am ok with a 4 team playoff...if you go past that you would have to start the playoffs in Nov....*and in reality I dont see any scenario where the # 8 team in the country deserves a shot at the title


Sorry, but no, you wouldn't. 'Bama had 42 or 43 days between possum-stomping Obarn and doing same to the Fizzling Iwish in the BCS championship game last year. You don't think an 8-team playoff could play quarterfinal and semi-final games on successive Saturdays in December? You could also take away the 12th game on the front end, since the regular season soon will include 9-10 conference games, and play your conf. championship game the last weekend of November without having to start a playoff system early for eight teams.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

franco said:


> i don't care for the having the winners of each of the conferences play. I'm for the best 4 or 8 teams no matter which conference they come from. I would consider using the current seeding by the bcs that takes many factors into account when ranking teams.


^this^


/////


----------



## BonMallari

LSU vs Texas A&M.....LSU favored by 4.5...O/U somewhere between 70 and 74


dont want to jinx the game...will pick on Friday night


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Take the over. *Waaaayyyy* over.


----------



## roseberry

lsu and t a&m will be a great game. i also can't wait to see the okst vs baylor. this will be a fabulous weekend of hunting and football at the duck club!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, Please pick LSU. Lol!


----------



## Dustin D

#12 Texas A&M at #22 LSU - Sat, Nov 23, 3:30 PM ET (170)
 POINT SPREAD
TOTAL
MONEY LINE
BETONLINE.ag


TA&M: +4.5
LSU: -4.5
-110
-110



71 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

TA&M: 0
LSU: 0
5Dimes.eu


TA&M: +4.5
LSU: -4.5
-110
-110



71 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

TA&M: 165
LSU: -190
SportsBetting.ag


TA&M: +4.5
LSU: -4.5
-110
-110



71 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

TA&M: 165
LSU: -190
BOVADA


TA&M: +4.5
LSU: -4.5
-110
-110



71 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

TA&M: 165
LSU: -190
Fantasy911.com


TA&M: +4
LSU: -4
-110
-110



71 O/U
o: -110
u: -110

TA&M: 165
LSU: -190


----------



## Dustin D

Floating around the net....


----------



## crackerd

It's Baylor, alright, but more likely *Mary Hardin*-Baylor, at 10-0 and No. 2 in DIII. Good to see that graphic above includes Fraudchione's Texas State Bobcats - he and Sherman the Accountant sure left little shoes for Sumlin to fill at aTm.

MG


----------



## Denver

crackerd said:


> It's Baylor, alright, but more likely *Mary Hardin*-Baylor, at 10-0 and No. 2 in DIII. Good to see that graphic above includes Fraudchione's Texas State Bobcats - he and Sherman the Accountant sure left little shoes for Sumlin to fill at aTm.
> 
> MG[/QUOTE
> MHB could potentially have a match up with UW-Whitewater in the Semi's! Warhawks Rule!


----------



## BonMallari

just watched a GREAT special on Showtime about the USC vs Alabama games of 70 -71..hard to imagine the social impact it had on CFB in the south and beyond...also the evolution of the wishbone offense


----------



## Dustin D

Praying for a Repeat of that Stat!


----------



## Marvin S

Just read that the PAC12 has 8 bowl eligible teams with a possibility of 10 if WSU & Utah win one more game. Not bad for a conference you East Coast Southerners consider inferior. Maybe Dustin can give us a chart showing how Georgia State is a credible opponent for upgrading a teams SOS. 

So I'll ask, if Alabama was considered the team to play for the BCS title against the team that had beat them, why would not OR receive that consideration with their one loss?


----------



## just me

don't forget ut-chattanooga as tough game..............


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> just watched a GREAT special on Showtime about the USC vs Alabama games of 70 -71..hard to imagine the social impact it had on CFB in the south and beyond...also the evolution of the wishbone offense


Bon, agree with you about the first game of that home-and-away series, which I saw up close and in living colors, insofar as the sociological impact particularly below the Mason-Dixon Line. But the wishbone had pretty much evolved as far as it went by the time Bear picked it up from Darrell Royal (and Emory Bellard) during a visit to Austin summer of '71, and sprung it (along with the Italian Stallion, Johnny Musso) on the Trojans in the opener that year. 'Bama's 'bone was evolving only by how many ballcarriers got into the game with it - once when they beat Va. Tech 77-6, I believe 13 different running backs got a piece of the action, and not many less than that touched the ball even in the few games that were close. 

Interestingly, '71 Bama vs. USC was a Friday night game played at an early West Coast time. That same night I ran smack into a 220-pound returner on the opening kickoff in my high school's game and barely managed to, as they used to say "walk off under my own power." The returner had to be helped off the field, but what's a good collision otherwise? Anyhow, when we got back to the gym after the game somebody had the radio on as the 'Bama-USC game was coming to an end. When I heard that the 42-21 score of the previous year (which could've been _*142*_-21 without McKay showing Bear some mercy) had been avenged, I thought I was still in la-la land. (Of course, I thought the same thing when I scored the only defensive touchdown of my, er, "career" that night with a sack and fumble recovery in the end zone.)

MG


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> So I'll ask, if Alabama was considered the team to play for the BCS title against the team that had beat them, why would not OR receive that consideration with their one loss?


OR presumably is *Zerogon *(for number of national championships won), and *Zerogon *seems to lose every time it faces an opponent with anything legitimate on the defensive side of the football, and seems unable to stop an opponent with anything legitimate on the offensive side of the football (well, unless you count as "stopping" them by outscoring them).

Alabama on the other hand lost 9-6 to the only team to beat it in 2011 and and outplayed LSU on both sides of the football even in that loss. I'm sure you're familiar with the adage that Defense Wins Championships - defense can win you a second-chance opportunity to play for a championship too. That concept ain't registered with *Zerogon* just yet.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Bon, agree with you about the first game of that home-and-away series, which I saw up close and in living colors, insofar as the sociological impact particularly below the Mason-Dixon Line. But* the wishbone had pretty much evolved as far as it went by the time Bear picked it up from Darrell Royal (and Emory Bellard) during a visit to Austin summer of '71,* and sprung it (along with the Italian Stallion, Johnny Musso) on the Trojans in the opener that year. 'Bama's 'bone was evolving only by how many ballcarriers got into the game with it - once when they beat Va. Tech 77-6, I believe 13 different running backs got a piece of the action, and not many less than that touched the ball even in the few games that were close.
> 
> Interestingly, '71 Bama vs. USC was a Friday night game played at an early West Coast time. That same night I ran smack into a 220-pound returner on the opening kickoff in my high school's game and barely managed to, as they used to say "walk off under my own power." The returner had to be helped off the field, but what's a good collision otherwise? Anyhow, when we got back to the gym after the game somebody had the radio on as the 'Bama-USC game was coming to an end. When I heard that the 42-21 score of the previous year (which could've been _*142*_-21 without McKay showing Bear some mercy) had been avenged, I thought I was still in la-la land. (Of course, I thought the same thing when I scored the only defensive touchdown of my, er, "career" that night with a sack and fumble recovery in the end zone.)
> 
> MG


a couple of the stars of the '69 Texas National Championship team were my neighbors in Austin and Emory Bellard's son was the QB for our local HS team (back to back state AAAA champs) , so I used to watch Emory Jr and my neighbors practice the wishbone with his dad at the nearby grass field at the park,so they wouldnt be violating district rules for summer practice. We were sworn to secrecy but I was 13 yrs old so getting to play ballboy to big high school and college football players was a real treat...When Coach Royal switched to the 'bone, it finally made sense as to what Coach Bellard was practicing that summer


----------



## Dustin D

TAMU are the Road Kings this year. JF will show up in Baton Rouge. Hopefully not enough 

Doubt we'll see anything close to this again;



*MANZIEL'S NIGHTMARE*

By almost any measure, 
last year's loss to LSU was the worst statistical outing of Johnny Manziel's college career. 
(Courtesy: ESPN Stats & Info) 

Career rank
QBR
25.8
Worst
Opp-Adj QBR
51.2
Worst
Comp pct
51.8
Worst
Yds per att
4.9
Worst
TD-INT margin
-3
Worst


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> TAMU are the Road Kings this year. JF will show up in Baton Rouge. Hopefully not enough
> 
> Doubt we'll see anything close to this again;
> 
> 
> 
> *MANZIEL'S NIGHTMARE*
> 
> By almost any measure,
> last year's loss to LSU was the worst statistical outing of Johnny Manziel's college career.
> (Courtesy: ESPN Stats & Info)
> 
> Career rank
> QBR
> 25.8
> Worst
> Opp-Adj QBR
> 51.2
> Worst
> Comp pct
> 51.8
> Worst
> Yds per att
> 4.9
> Worst
> TD-INT margin
> -3
> Worst


Yes but over half of that defense now play on Sundays in the NFL.....I think Manziel was seeing that Mingo character in his sleep


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Come on Bon! Pick LSU.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Come on Bon! Pick LSU.


just to piss you off Wayne I am going to pick A&M.... dont forget my brother is an Aggie alumnist


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang, the kiss of death


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Dang, the kiss of death


lol...........

/


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Dang, the kiss of death


it may be ok wayne, my pick might just be enough to cancel bon's out? but i have not decided yet!


----------



## Dustin D

Ducks sound like some Tiger Fans I know.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10011543/oregon-ducks-unhappy-prospect-rose-bowl-trip



> "I don't want to play in a Rose Bowl
> unless I'm playing for a national championship," wide receiver Josh Huff told reporters Monday.





> a scenario that seems ho-hum to running back De'Anthony Thomas.
> "It's not a big deal at all," Thomas told reporters. "We already won a Rose Bowl, so it feels like, 'Whatever.'"





Considering the Ducks have won just ONE Rose Bowl since 1917 
and played in ONE National Title Game in program history,
you'd think they'd be more grateful.

I'm pretty sure both these jackasses 
will get some heat from these comments.


/


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Dang, the kiss of death



There is a big difference Wayne, when I make a pick, I usually back it up with money on that game...Are you willing to do that ?

I dont bet with my heart, I very rarely bet on my teams (Horns, Cowboys,Dodgers)at the sportsbook...I will make personal bets with rival fans if our teams collide...

Sorry that you think I am the kiss of death....but what are you going to say when A&M pulls off the upset


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> Ducks sound like some Tiger Fans I know.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10011543/oregon-ducks-unhappy-prospect-rose-bowl-trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the Ducks have won just ONE Rose Bowl since 1917
> and played in ONE National Title Game in program history,
> you'd think they'd be more grateful.
> 
> I'm pretty sure both these jackasses
> will get some heat from these comments.
> 
> 
> /


When they are valeting cars in Vegas with Ed O'Bannon they can look back on their glory years with pride. Kids will be kids & that's who they are, just more physical. We got a couple of ducks playing on the SeaHawks & they are pretty good.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Just funning Bon. I wouldn't bet against my Aggies


----------



## schaeffer

LSU all the way. Texas A & M is going to be exposed. And Oklahoma State is going to put an end to Baylor's pretend world. With Baylor's loss and the indictment coming down in Florida, Ohio State is going to be propelled into the national championship game.


----------



## BonMallari

schaeffer said:


> LSU all the way. Texas A & M is going to be exposed. And Oklahoma State is going to put an end to Baylor's pretend world. With Baylor's loss and the indictment coming down in Florida, Ohio State is going to be propelled into the national championship game.


Last week you predicted Auburn would get exposed, and albeit they needed a gift from out of the sky to win the game, they had Georgia flat out beat (Murray was down before he crossed the goal line) as for Baylor you must not have the satellite package, because they are the best team that NO ONE has seen on TV, except the viewers in Waco....

the presence of the Famous Jameis DNA has mysterious timing,and motive, and the rush to judgement is what happened in the Duke lacrosse case


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wrong. He was NOT down.


----------



## BonMallari

Normally dont read my weekly Bleacher report concerning all things about my Horns

but this week had two interesting reports...consider them for what they are..They are not my sources


> TUSCALOOSA, Alabama — Even the Gov isn't immune to it.
> 
> Former presidential candidate and Texas governor Rick Perry took a second to discuss the whole Nick Saban-to-Texas rumor before a TV interview in Phoenix.
> 
> With the camera rolling, Perry asked ABC-15 reporter Christopher Sign about his alma mater. Since it was Alabama, the inevitable came up.
> 
> "So is Saban going to go to the University of Texas?" Perry asked.
> 
> Sign didn't think that was in the cards.
> 
> "I'm with you," said Perry, a 1972 graduate of Texas A&M. "But what if it's $12 million a year? That's some pretty good bait."
> 
> There's never been any job offer or dollar figure attached to the still-occupied position as rumors have run wild.
> 
> Saban has shot down any chatter connecting him to Texas on many occasions. The 62-year old says he's "too damn old" to start over.





> With the college football season winding down it means two things: lot of bowl games and an abundance of coaching rumors.
> 
> Sports Illustrated focused on the latter with its complete hiring/firing primer from Pete Thamel, which breaks down, conference by conference, the coaches from BCS conferences most likely to lose their jobs and who could replace them.
> 
> Not surprisingly, Mack Brown’s job status at Texas is at the forefront of the coverage. Here is what Thamel had to say about Brown.
> 
> Mack Brown’s future boils down to this: Texas should be a national power. It’s not. This season shows once again that it’s highly unlikely the Longhorns can return to prominence under Brown. The prevailing hope among Texas higher-ups is that Brown will realize his charmed run is over and step down at a celebratory press conference with everyone holding hands and smiling. Brown could then head off to a long and successful career in television.
> 
> Texas didn’t nudge DeLoss Dodds out the door for the status quo. Brown is too savvy not to realize this, and it’s unlikely he’ll put Longhorns administrators in a position to fire him.
> 
> Perhaps the most insightful portion of Thamel’s analysis revolves around the Longhorns’ next potential coach. According to Thamel, who quickly dismissed the Nick Saban rumors, there is no clear frontrunner for the position.
> 
> He mentioned names such as: Charlie Strong, Art Briles, Bill O’Brien, James Franklin, Jimbo Fisher, *Chris Petersen, Jim Mora Jr., Jon Gruden* and Lovie Smith. But Thamel boils the hunt down to one thing — offensive identity.
> 
> He claims the program has lacked an offensive personality the past four seasons, and whomever potentially replaces Brown must establish a consistent style.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wrong. He was NOT down.


I thought he was down.

You can tell b/c his hip/butt stops going down(b/c his knee made contact with ground) 
and at that moment, the ball had not yet touched the goal line.

http://usatthebiglead.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/aaron-murray-td-against-auburn.gif?w=640

http://d3j5vwomefv46c.cloudfront.net/photos/large/822251770.gif?1384647531


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Conclusive???? No. So he wasn't down.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Conclusive???? No. So he wasn't down.


The fact that (they) didn't overturn it b/c (they) didn't have conclusive evidence,
is completely irrelevant to the the fact of whether or not he was actually down.

The ruling simply meant, 'we couldn't tell' so we stand with the call on the field.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I had a ticket to go watch Mett beat Johnny Football. I picked duck hunting on opening day over the game. I wanted to do both, but I don't have the time. LSU wins 42-35. Kwon Alexander has a huge game for the defense & Mett goes off.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I had a ticket to go watch Mett beat Johnny Football. I picked duck hunting on opening day over the game. I wanted to do both, but I don't have the time. LSU wins 42-35. Kwon Alexander has a huge game for the defense & Mett goes off.


Kwon? I was expecting the hit or miss Freak to come unglued and Ego to have a good game. Afterall, what are they playing for? Stock position towards the lower 2nd round? Something has to get them fired up. If playing at home can't. Screw'em.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I had a ticket to go watch Mett beat Johnny Football. I picked duck hunting on opening day over the game. I wanted to do both, but I don't have the time. LSU wins 42-35. Kwon Alexander has a huge game for the defense & Mett goes off.


Youre all over the current number on both ends....my hunch doesnt match what I know so that always tells me to walk away from the game and and sit and enjoy the outcome because I know all the screaming and hollering I could muster, which is nil for the next week wont change the outcome of the game...

I want a clean winner, not one decided by the zebras...What is the real local weather report ?

have a great hunt !!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Kwon? I was expecting the hit or miss Freak to come unglued and Ego to have a good game. Afterall, what are they playing for? Stock position towards the lower 2nd round? Something has to get them fired up. If playing at home can't. Screw'em.


Absolutely Kwon. By far the best LB we have & he's fast enough to spy. 

Freak has been hurt all year. I figure both him & Ego will make a few plays, but I'm expecting 12-14 tackles from Kwon & a turnover.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> Youre all over the current number on both ends....my hunch doesnt match what I know so that always tells me to walk away from the game and and sit and enjoy the outcome because I know all the screaming and hollering I could muster, which is nil for the next week wont change the outcome of the game...
> 
> I want a clean winner, not one decided by the zebras...What is the real local weather report ?
> 
> have a great hunt !!!


No doubt. Over on both. My gut feeling hasn't been wrong yet. I see both QBs have good days, but it will be Mett that has his day in the sun. 










Thanks. The numbers are up. I think we will be done by 7. Only 4 of us going.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

According to a classmate in BR, the field will be very wet due to rains yesterday. Don't know how this will impact the game but sounds like cutting will be difficult.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

*Zero* chance that field is wet. It's a fast track.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

game time almost...........Looking forward to seeing a great game between TAMU and LSU. I don't have a dog in the hunt but just want to see an entertaining game.. Good luck to the fans of BOTH teams...


----------



## Dustin D

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> game time almost...........Looking forward to seeing a great game between TAMU and LSU. I don't have a dog in the hunt but just want to see an entertaining game.. Good luck to the fans of BOTH teams...



Oddly, enough...I sort of feel the same way. 

Ducks and Dogs have taken priority so I'm sort of ...meh...about this game.


----------



## crackerd

Dustin D said:


> Ducks and Dogs have taken priority so I'm sort of ...meh...


If it's them *Zerogon Ducks* you're worrying over, be assured they're living down to expectations - _*"doggin*_'" it 28-9 at half.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Which means they probably won't have to worry themselves over any likelihood of playing in a "lesser" bowl game, the granddaddy of 'em all, the Rose, instead of for the BCS championship. They'll get something even lesser - maybe the Peach Bowl.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Man, one slip and A&M scores. 51 yard pass.

Johnny M is so freaking good too. I've NEVER seen a QB that can throw the ball on the run like that with that level of accuracy. I think he throws it better on the move than when he plants his feet. 

LSU KILLING themselves with Penalties.

If LSU can FINISH a game in the 2nd Half, 
we should see more of the same with the score getting closer and closer.

HALFTIME STATS;

*Team Stat Comparison*



TA&MLSU1st Downs10103rd down efficiency2-86-94th down efficiency0-20-1Total Yards198275Passing151133Comp-Att8-227-11Yards per pass6.912.1Rushing47142Rushing Attempts1325Yards per rush3.65.7Penalties3-30*7-66*Turnovers00Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown00Possession12:0817:52



Texas A&M Passing C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTJohnny Manziel8/221516.910Team8/221516.910




LSU Passing C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTZach Mettenberger7/1113312.120Team7/1113312.120


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin you posted a bunch of stats but no score, what's the score? I'm out hunting so no idea what's going on.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> Dustin you posted a bunch of stats but no score, what's the score? I'm out hunting so no idea what's going on.



My Bad. Before the HALF It was 21-3 and LSU DB slipped and left a wide open Rec. 51 yard pass TD.


1234T#12TA&M010010#22LSU714021






Just started the 3rd Qtr.


----------



## Dustin D

1234T#12TA&M010010#22LSU714021

It was 21-3 and an LSU DB slipped and Johnny F tossed a 51 YD TD pass.

Just started the 3rd Qtr. and LSU is driving but they seem to LOVE getting a Penalty on 3rd down so they have to ADD yards to what they need for a first. lol

LSU RB Blue had an OPEN TD but tripped up on the field with no one in front of him.


----------



## Dustin D

LSU has about 8 FALSE STARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Well LSU took a Touchdown from themselves with 2 back to back False Starts.

They settle for a FG.










FG8:57Colby Delahoussaye 21 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 13 plays, 71 yds in 6:03_
1024


----------



## Dustin D

Texas A&M at 8:57TA&MLSU 3rd and 13 at TA&M 38Johnny Manziel pass intercepted by Rashard Robinson at the LSU 40, returned for no gain to the LSU 40. 


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Aggies getting beat badly.


----------



## rboudet

Wayne Nutt said:


> Aggies getting beat badly.


You re in good company with Oregon. Arizona? Really?


----------



## Dustin D

Well that was nice. A RedZone possession with no False Starts.










TD2:01Kenny Hilliard rush for 2 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Colby Delahoussaye extra point GOOD._Drive info: 9 plays, 61 yds in 5:58_
1031

Don't worry Wayne. You got Johnny M. Just like the Stanford/Oregon Game. It makes no difference how good you look for 50 minutes, if in the last 10 minutes you blew the game.

LSU will HAVE to continue the pace. Anything LESS and Johnny will go banana's and lead his team back. 
That kid has HEART and everyone knows it. 21 points in 1 Qtr. could take 4 minutes or less.


----------



## Dustin D

Well, I guess the Ducks were serious about not wanting to play in the Rose Bowl


1234T#5ORE360716ARIZ14147742


----------



## Dustin D

See Wayne? A Hail Mary 3rd down and LSU DB didn't even look back at the ball.


----------



## Dustin D

Wow! Loston just made up for that blown coverage. Nevermind.





Texas A&M at 7:57TA&MLSU 2nd and Goal at LSU 10Johnny Manziel pass intercepted by Craig Loston at the LSU 0, returned for 27 yards to the LSU 27. 



I was having Flashbacks!







I also cannot BELIEVE Gary just said A&M is NOT going to win tonight! 

There's 6:00 left in the game! and Classic Les will play UBER conservative, just watch.



/


----------



## BonMallari

gimmick football meet Power football.....Power football wins championships

Nice job Wildcats and Tigers


----------



## coachmo

How bout 'dem TIGERS!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Well alright then. 2nd half shut-out.


1234T#12TA&M0100010#22LSU71410334
​
*Team Stat Comparison*



TA&MLSU1st Downs17233rd down efficiency5-14*11-17*4th down efficiency0-20-1Total Yards299*517*Passing224193Comp-Att*16-41**11-20*Yards per pass5.59.7Rushing75*324*Rushing Attempts18*55*Yards per rush4.25.9Penalties6-50*13-111*Turnovers20Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown20Possession*19:41**40:19*


----------



## Dustin D

Ouch from the ESPN Pac-12 Twitter Page;




 



> *ESPN Pac-12*
> @ESPN_Pac12blog
> 
> 
> On the plus side, Ducks, at least this counters the notion that only teams with big, elite defenses can stop Oregon. #UOvsAZ


and...


> *Mark Schlabach*
> @Mark_Schlabach
> 
> 
> #Oregon is learning a painful lesson about pooh-poohing the Rose Bowl. Be careful what you ask for #granddaddyofthemall


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> gimmick football meet Power football.....Power football wins championships
> 
> Nice job Wildcats and Tigers


Bon - I wonder how many AD's are saying "maybe I shouldn't have been so hasty with Rodriguez. ."


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> Bon - I wonder how many AD's are saying "maybe I shouldn't have been so hasty with Rodriguez. ."


at least TWO....


----------



## Dustin D

Just heard the Oregon loss 
makes them the second Top 5 Team to lose to an Unranked Opponent this season.

Both from the Pac-12.
#4 Stanford to USC
#5 Oregon to Arizona

Sound familiar? Beating each other up.


----------



## schaeffer

Congratulations to LSU. They looked strong. My Ducks absolutely sucked today. Wonder how long the coach will keep his job if "Uncle Phil" gets chagrined?


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## Tim Mc

Lots of folks have been saying Baylor should be ahead of Ohio St. in the polls, maybe even better than Florida St.
Looks like the Cowboys didn't read those press clippings .


----------



## coachmo

It's a good thing the Ducks balked at the Rose Bowl since they're NOT going there now!


----------



## Dustin D

Welly Welly Well!


1234T#4BAY0301417#10OKST77211449





1234T#5ORE360716ARIZ14147742


----------



## RookieTrainer

Dustin D said:


> See Wayne? A Hail Mary 3rd down and LSU DB didn't even look back at the ball.


Most coaches (including a pretty fair secondary coach around these parts) teach DBs not to look back unless they are "in phase" with the receiver. Otherwise you risk creating even more separation with the WR, and you probably have a better shot defending the pass by reading the WR's face and trying to break it up when you see the eyes get wide. 

It can still be infuriating when a ball almost hits a DB in the helmet and they never see it.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> Most coaches (including a pretty fair secondary coach around these parts) teach DBs not to look back unless they are "in phase" with the receiver. Otherwise you risk creating even more separation with the WR, and you probably have a better shot defending the pass by reading the WR's face and trying to break it up when you see the eyes get wide.
> 
> It can still be infuriating when a ball almost hits a DB in the helmet and they never see it.


Did you see the play?


----------



## HNTFSH

Congrats to LSU on their win. Ouch to Baylor. Oregon, WTH?

Squarely back to #3 again - The Buckeye Nation supports Auburn.

And while conjecture, the ability to go 23 straight wins is no joke as evidenced by this weekends play.


----------



## Gary M

Looking forward to the Big 10 Championship where MSU will defeat Ohio State. GO GREEN!


----------



## HNTFSH

Gary M said:


> Looking forward to the Big 10 Championship where MSU will defeat Ohio State. GO GREEN!


Ya never know but smart money would say....


----------



## Tim Mc

That should be a good game. Buckeyes defense has never been as good as when Dantonio was defensive coordinator.


----------



## HNTFSH

Tim Mc said:


> That should be a good game. Buckeyes defense has never been as good as when Dantonio was defensive coordinator.


I agree -and the Buckeyes have faced some defensive personnel set-backs. There appears to be a 'level of opponent' factor as well. This has been off-set to some degree by the nature of Meyer, who unlike Tressel, plays to win.


----------



## alynn

HNTFSH said:


> Congrats to LSU on their win. Ouch to Baylor. Oregon, WTH?
> 
> Squarely back to #3 again - The Buckeye Nation supports Auburn.
> 
> And while conjecture, the ability to go 23 straight wins is no joke as evidenced by this weekends play.


Yes we do support Auburn. And 23 -0 is a big thing.


----------



## alynn

Yup. He did a great job for the Buckeyes. Should be a good game. If Myer can't pull it out we know what we have.


----------



## Tim Mc

It may sound crazy but I think Bama is the best team in the country and if they do get beat and don't make the NC game, it would lessen the credibility of it. I bleed scarlet and gray but their defense is very young so I just don't think they deserve to be there ahead of Bama or FSU. I'd love to be wrong but that's what my gut says. 
Go to the Rose bowl and slap the hell out of the PAC 12's best, then dominate and win it all next year! 
Although Arizona St. looked pretty tough last night too.lol
Either way it will a lot of fun watching it all get settled!


----------



## HNTFSH

Tim Mc said:


> It may sound crazy but I think Bama is the best team in the country and if they do get beat and don't make the NC game, it would lessen the credibility of it. I bleed scarlet and gray but their defense is very young so I just don't think they deserve to be there ahead of Bama or FSU. I'd love to be wrong but that's what my gut says.
> Go to the Rose bowl and slap the hell out of the PAC 12's best, then dominate and win it all next year!
> Although Arizona St. looked pretty tough last night too.lol
> Either way it will a lot of fun watching it all get settled!


Bama is a very good team. As is FSU. As are may teams ranked behind OSU. 

The 'best' team can only be objectively defined as the one that wins the National Title under the current program. As a Buckeye 'bleeder' you've completely ignored a 23 game win streak and settled on defeat _and_ and their ability to compete in a national title game because their defense is young? 

Have you actually reviewed FSU's 2013 schedule?


----------



## Franco

HNTFSH said:


> Have you actually reviewed FSU's 2013 schedule?


Have you looked at OSU 2013 schedule?


----------



## HNTFSH

Franco said:


> Have you looked at OSU 2013 schedule?


How could I not be reminded by the SEC fans? We're in the conference we're in. However, I see Alabama played Colorado State, Kentucky, Chattanooga and Arkansas. Florida State played Nevada, Bethune-Cookman, Idaho, Pittsburgh and Wake Forest.


----------



## Tim Mc

I didn't settle on defeat about anything. Obviously I want them to win the NC. If OSU somehow passed FSU and both teams win out , does that mean we're better than they are? I didn't mean to sound defeatist , I was really just stating I think Bama is deserving to be there even if they get upset by Auburn or in the SEC championship game.I don't give FSU that kind of respect and hope like hell they do get beat. If they don't lose , they have as much right to be in the NC game as the Bucks do. According to the polls , they should be there. 
At least next year it will be settled on the field.


----------



## HNTFSH

Tim Mc said:


> I didn't settle on defeat about anything. Obviously I want them to win the NC. If OSU somehow passed FSU and both teams win out , does that mean we're better than they are? I didn't mean to sound defeatist , I was really just stating I think Bama is deserving to be there even if they get upset by Auburn or in the SEC championship game.I don't give FSU that kind of respect and hope like hell they do get beat. If they don't lose , they have as much right to be in the NC game as the Bucks do. According to the polls , they should be there.
> At least next year it will be settled on the field.


You said both Bama and FSU deserve to be in the National Title game ahead of Ohio State. _"I just don't think they deserve to be there ahead of Bama or FSU."_

IMO - the teams that to *deserve* to be there are the ones that win out and end up being #1 and #2 in the BCS, as its stands by process today.

I have no reason to believe that either Bama or FSU is 'better' than Ohio State. 

You don't have to bleed Scarlet and Gray to be objective. But you can't be objective by media hype either.


----------



## Tim Mc

I go by what I seen on the field, not media hype , and I don't appreciate the insinuation. They won in '02 because they're defense was dominant. This years defense is not. 
I thought at the beginning of the season we would have a great d , even though we were young, but we're not there yet. I think u need that to win it all. Look at the Bama teams that won. LSU in '07 . Florida's two teams that won.
I hope I'm wrong about it believe me.


----------



## Dustin D

HNTFSH said:


> Have you actually reviewed FSU's 2013 schedule?


Yea it's about 20 Ranks lower(more difficult) on the Strength of Schedule Table than Ohio St.

Ohio St. /SOS Rank #63
Opponents (54-69)
Margin of Victory (536-202)

FSU /SOS Rank #41
Opponents (64-58)
Margin of Victory (607-125)

Bama /SOS Rank #33
Opponents (58-65)
Margin of Victory (437-102)

When you look at the who's who of the Schedule. 
You can see why Bama still pulls in a harder schedule.


Just b/c 
LSU(8-3) /SOS Rank #1
Opponents (69-54)
Margin of Victory
Wins (331-136)
Losses (109-82)

LSU could have a 10 win season...in a rebuilding year.



BTW BCS Rank is out. (SEC is yellow b/c SEC schools are highlighted on my ESPN chart.


BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Alabama11-02Florida State11-03Ohio State11-04Auburn10-15Missouri10-16Clemson10-17Oklahoma State10-18Stanford9-29Baylor9-110South Carolina9-211Michigan State10-112Arizona State9-213Oregon9-214Northern Illinois11-015Wisconsin9-216Fresno State10-017LSU8-318Oklahoma9-219UCF9-120Louisville10-121Texas A&M8-322UCLA8-323USC9-324Duke9-225Notre Dame8-3


----------



## HNTFSH

Tim Mc said:


> I go by what I seen on the field, not media hype , and I don't appreciate the insinuation. They won in '02 because they're defense was dominant. This years defense is not.
> I thought at the beginning of the season we would have a great d , even though we were young, but we're not there yet. I think u need that to win it all. Look at the Bama teams that won. LSU in '07 . Florida's two teams that won.
> I hope I'm wrong about it believe me.


This isn't last year or 7 years ago. I'd put far more credit to Bama at truly the best team in the nation than I would FSU at number 2. Baylor a good example of hype.


----------



## HNTFSH

Dustin D said:


> Yea it's about 20 Ranks lower(more difficult) on the Strength of Schedule Table than Ohio St.
> 
> Ohio St. /SOS Rank #63
> Opponents (54-69)
> Margin of Victory (536-202)
> 
> FSU /SOS Rank #41
> Opponents (64-58)
> Margin of Victory (607-125)
> 
> Bama /SOS Rank #33
> Opponents (58-65)
> Margin of Victory (437-102)
> 
> When you look at the who's who of the Schedule.
> You can see why Bama still pulls in a harder schedule.
> 
> 
> Just b/c
> LSU(8-3) /SOS Rank #1
> Opponents (69-54)
> Margin of Victory
> Wins (331-136)
> Losses (109-82)
> 
> LSU could have a 10 win season...in a rebuilding year.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW BCS Rank is out. (SEC is yellow b/c SEC schools are highlighted on my ESPN chart.
> 
> 
> BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Alabama11-02Florida State11-03Ohio State11-04Auburn10-15Missouri10-16Clemson10-17Oklahoma State10-18Stanford9-29Baylor9-110South Carolina9-211Michigan State10-112Arizona State9-213Oregon9-214Northern Illinois11-015Wisconsin9-216Fresno State10-017LSU8-318Oklahoma9-219UCF9-120Louisville10-121Texas A&M8-322UCLA8-323USC9-324Duke9-225Notre Dame8-3


All of which is accounted for in the BCS standings?


----------



## Dustin D

HNTFSH said:


> All of which is accounted for in the BCS standings?


huh? ...........


----------



## HNTFSH

Dustin D said:


> huh? ...........


That's what I was going to ask you!


----------



## Dustin D

HNTFSH said:


> That's what I was going to ask you!


What are you talking about?


----------



## Tim Mc

You can't condem a team for having a weak schedule. a lot of that is out of their control.


----------



## Dustin D

Tim Mc said:


> You can't condem a team for having a weak schedule. a lot of that is out of their control.



True, but when you are that team, you can't point the finger at other teams schedule either. 
You can however look at Margin of victory.


----------



## HNTFSH

Dustin D said:


> True, but when you are that team, you can't point the finger at other teams schedule either.
> You can however look at Margin of victory.


So do or do not the BCS calculations take that into consideration? Buckeyes are number 3. Should Alabama or FSU lose a game are they still #1 and #2 in the BCS?


----------



## Dustin D

HNTFSH said:


> So do or do not the BCS calculations take that into consideration? Buckeyes are number 3. Should Alabama or FSU lose a game are they still #1 and #2 in the BCS?


Yes it is part of the calculation but not enough to overcome a loss at this point.

If Bama or FSU lose a single game, (Even their Conference Title Game), 
an undefeated Ohio St is 'IN' the SHIP Game. No if's, and's or but's about it.

Assuming of course Ohio St can win in 'The Big House' v/Michigan 
and then in Lucas Oil against Mich St.

That's no easy task.


----------



## HNTFSH

Dustin D said:


> Yes it is part of the calculation but not enough to overcome a loss at this point.
> 
> If Bama or FSU lose a single game, (Even their Conference Title Game),
> an undefeated Ohio St is 'IN' the SHIP Game. No if's, and's or but's about it.
> 
> Assuming of course Ohio St can win in 'The Big House' v/Michigan
> and then in Lucas Oil against Mich St.
> 
> That's no easy task.


Agreed it is not. In addition to 25 consecutive wins, MSU is ranked #11 and Wisconsin #15. Michigan a sage rivalry. The 'best two teams' as defined by the current BCS will be ranked #1 and #2.

That has been my point over conjecture and emotion. No excuses.

OSU may or may not end up # 3, or worse. We'll see.


----------



## Tim Mc

Michigan St. is coming on pretty strong but U of M is going in the other direction. Rivalry game though. They have peed in the Buckeyes wheaties a few times in the past.


----------



## Dustin D

Well regardless, THIS isn't going to happen.


> Go to the Rose bowl and slap the hell out of the PAC 12's best


No one, is going to slap the hell out of Stanford this year. 
Win maybe, but beat down? Not this team.

It's hard to throttle Power Run and Heavy Defense Teams.


----------



## Tim Mc

The Wisconsin win looks better every week. Wiscy only other loss was to Arizona st on the road and they could have won at the end. ASU has turned out to be pretty darn good.


----------



## Tim Mc

Dustin D said:


> Well regardless, THIS isn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> No one, is going to slap the hell out of Stanford this year.
> Win maybe, but beat down? Not this team.
> 
> It's hard to throttle Power Run and Heavy Defense Teams.


That was said somewhat tongue in cheek.


----------



## HNTFSH

If Ohio State lost to MSU I would be first to admit a rank of #3 was smoke based on SoC. No excuses.


----------



## Dustin D

Tim Mc said:


> That was said somewhat tongue in cheek.


Yea I know man. Just saying, that Stanford team is playing some pretty good ball out West.

_*Any*_ team that can stop a High-Octane Offense 
and then Control Time of possession to the 40+ minute range,
cannot be overlooked or underestimated. 
No matter how many points they *don't* score per game, 
the fact that they can get you off the field and keep you there (IS) the Threat.


----------



## Tim Mc

Yeah they were pretty impressive the way they controlled the game against the Ducks.


----------



## Dustin D

Tim Mc said:


> Yeah they were pretty impressive the way they controlled the game against the Ducks.


Yea, what you have to think about when a team holds the 40+ minute Time of Possession is that literally,
your Offense sits on the sideline for a couple of hours watching the other team play. TOP might say 40 minutes, but it's really more like 1½ hours if you think about it lol.

Another fine example; 
http://espn.go.com/ncf/boxscore?gameId=333270099

Sorry, haha, had to.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The hunt from yesterday morning. 

Saturday morning we were hunting in Hurricane Katrina. The front slowed down & between the sideways rain & gale force winds, the ducks struggled to finish right. Should have killed a few robbers (2s from Black Cloud out of an Xtra Full Kick's Vortex doesn't have a pattern @ all. I went & bought a case of 4s Sat. Made all the difference yesterday.) & even saw 2 black ducks twice. As is we went out with our boots on. All of Hollywood was smiling. Atleast they just came out of the rice fields. Needless to say I didn't take a picture of that. Oddly enough, one Hollywood drake was almost completely plumed out.


----------



## schaeffer

Missouri to be exposed as a pretender this weekend. Heat's going to be more intense in the next couple of weeks on Florida State's quarterback. If OSU can get past MSU (which they will), we are going to have an Alabama-Ohio State game. Damn, I think that will be a great game


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> Missouri to be exposed as a pretender this weekend. Heat's going to be more intense in the next couple of weeks on Florida State's quarterback. If OSU can get past MSU (which they will), we are going to have an Alabama-Ohio State game. Damn, I think that will be a great game


That's what I was hoping last years ND-Bama game was going to be.


----------



## roseberry

jacob,
from one poacher to another, when taking a picture *always put the bolt cutters away*! that way nobody knows you broke in!;-) glad you had a good hunt my friend!





Jacob Hawkes said:


>


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. The *only* thing that connects me with that picture is those ducks. Nothing else in that picture have I had anything to do with. Well, I rode in that boat on the way to the spot, but had to wade out. "Bufu" wasn't sea worthy and they had to retire it that morning. I'm waiting on my boat to get done @ Pro Drive. When I say a boat, I mean *the* boat.


----------



## mjh345

schaeffer said:


> Missouri to be exposed as a pretender this weekend. Heat's going to be more intense in the next couple of weeks on Florida State's quarterback. If OSU can get past MSU (which they will), we are going to have an Alabama-Ohio State game. Damn, I think that will be a great game


As a Missouri fan I'm comforted to have you see things this way


----------



## roseberry

mjh345 said:


> As a Missouri fan I'm comforted to have you see things this way


very funny and well played my friend.

mizzou has already*exposed itself *as the best one loss team in America since in the only loss Coach Spurrier says in his immediate post game interview, "i have no idea how we won that game! what just happened?".


----------



## BrettG

I think the the sound was "Doink!" as the the ball hit the goal post.


----------



## crackerd

Where's Franco? Or is that Franco-(All-)American, Chef Boy(Baton Rouge)ardee? Just don't forget 'Bama's favorite dessert, Gateaux Tigers!

MG


----------



## Franco

crackerd said:


> Where's Franco? Or is that Franco-(All-)American, Chef Boy(Baton Rouge)ardee? Just don't forget 'Bama's favorite dessert, Gateaux Tigers!
> 
> MG


Yup, LSU tailgating is special as is the food. Nowhere else like it except on the otherside of the big swamp. However, working for the flagship station for the Ragin Cajuns and pretty much regulated to entertaining clients on gameday, I'd say the food is better in Cajunland. The woman that wrote that story needs to make it to Cajun Field if food impresses her. BR restaurants could learn some culinary tips from ours 

Took a beating is today's early game, I had the Packers. Just hoping I can win the last two; Cowboys minus 9 and the Ravens minus 2.5. 

Oh, and lets keep the chrystal football in the family!


----------



## roseberry

state gives the rebs a ot whoopin' in the egg bowl!
long horns smash the raiders!

this is "rivalry week". there is not much trash talking going on here? osu v mich, fl v fl st, sc v clem, usc v ucla, nd v stan and not one angry exchange going on here between rivals. 

oh yes there is bama v aub too. there have not been many auburn fans here this season. that's ok, but if the boogs do well in jh stadium on saturday they will come out of the woodwork. plus the entire nation will be yelling "war eagle" because of "bama fatigue". 

today is a special day for entertainment in sports talk radio. if you guys want to laugh at college football fan idiots, the paul finebaum show went back nationwide last week on sirius xm. tune in to channel 85 from 2pm to 6pm eastern and listen today! bama fans everywhere will be humiliated by calls from "phyllis" and "jim from tuscaloosa". the auburn nation will be made proud by the can't miss calls of "tammy" and "charles from reeltown". *don't miss it!*


----------



## HNTFSH

What do you get when you cross a Michigan football player with a groundhog?























Six more weeks of bad football.


----------



## roseberry

HNTFSH said:


> What do you get when you cross a Michigan football player with a groundhog?
> 
> 
> Six more weeks of bad football.




way to go hnt! that's what i'm talkin' 'bout, keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> state gives the rebs a ot whoopin' in the egg bowl!
> long horns smash the raiders!
> 
> *this is "rivalry week". there is not much trash talking going on here?* osu v mich, fl v fl st, *sc v clem*, usc v ucla, nd v stan and not one angry exchange going on here between rivals.
> 
> oh yes there is bama v aub too. there have not been many auburn fans here this season. that's ok, but if the boogs do well in jh stadium on saturday they will come out of the woodwork. plus the entire nation will be yelling "war eagle" because of "bama fatigue".
> 
> today is a special day for entertainment in sports talk radio. if you guys want to laugh at college football fan idiots, the paul finebaum show went back nationwide last week on sirius xm. tune in to channel 85 from 2pm to 6pm eastern and listen today! bama fans everywhere will be humiliated by calls from "phyllis" and "jim from tuscaloosa". the auburn nation will be made proud by the can't miss calls of "tammy" and "charles from reeltown". *don't miss it!*


OK John... Here you go.

Directions to "Climpson" from Columbia. North till you smell it. West till you step in it.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

This is not college football...but did anybody notice the *Detroit Lions* won yesterday 40- to 5??? Hopefully a sign of a turn of events for Lions and fans!


----------



## crackerd

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> This is not college football...but did anybody notice the *Detroit Lions* won yesterday 40- to 5???:smile:


Technically, it _*was*_ college football - and the good ol' tOSU Buckeyes with their perennial paper/rag-doll linebacking alumni - that saddled the Packers with possibly the worst longtime starting linebacker in the history of the NFL. You may have seen him yesterday at his "best" (as a disappearing act) against the Lions. That would be AJ (The Great White Hoax) Hawk, who for the last five seasons has done his best work tackling imaginary ballcarriers and of course tackling the real thing only when they've trucked him 10 yards downfield (and certainly not when they're 10 yards past him in 15-yard second-level pass coverage). The Lions are the Lions, loaded with potential, and as always Jekyll and Hyde. But the Packers, with or without Aaron Rodgers, are needing a Hoax-cleaning and not just AJ Hoax but throughout their defense before they're competitive again.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Texas beating Tech last night showed very little except that a mediocre Texas team beat a young inexperienced uninspired Tech team,my Horns will get lit up by Baylor next weekend and play in a second tier bowl for Mack's swan song

Just going to sit back and enjoy the Bama vs Auburn game, the USC vs UCLA might be fun if nothing more than the bragging rights to the city...I think the Aggies have a chance against Mizzou


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, Nooooo!


----------



## BonMallari

Razorbacks came to play today...they were a 24.5 point underdog


----------



## Dustin D

LSU getting OWNED,
@ Home 
On Sr. Day 
by the SEC WINLESS 3-8 Hogs.

LOVE IT! 

so through with this season....


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> LSU getting OWNED,
> @ Home
> On Sr. Day
> by the SEC WINLESS 3-8 Hogs.
> 
> LOVE IT!
> 
> so through with this season....


What a difference a week makes...


----------



## BonMallari

What kind of a call is that on 4th down Les ? Where is the power running play ? throwing on 4th and 3...cant wait to hear Jacob's analysis of "Slingblade"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I didn't mind the decision to pass. No way we pick it up running. The patterns weren't what I would have called. 

I think, unfortunately, that was the last play my boy Mett will play @ LSU. That looked nasty.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ark needs a time eating td drive.


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> What a difference a week makes...


It's been a whole season actually. I was grateful for the wins but of course grumbled over the losses. 
I never boasted. You can check on that.

However, when you are being threatened by a team like Arkansas, @ Home??
there is no excuse, there is no amount of grumble that can cover. There is just reality.

...the reality of many sad but true statements from last April
where most everyone of us LSU fans(myself included) 
said we'd be happy to be 8-4 following a loss of talent like that.

We had moments, but overall just out of sync. 

Today it shows. Being Out-coached and Out-played by a lesser opponent with more heart.

In Baton Rouge where the crowd is just non-existent.


----------



## Franco

Looks to me that LSU has been starting the wrong QB all season! This Jennings kid just drove the team 99 yards with under 2 minutes to go to win the game!


----------



## Dustin D

lol 


....


----------



## BonMallari

Arkansas just came unraveled after playing a decent hard fought game...Gotta give LSU their props for keeping their composure and pulling out the win..it was a fun game to watch


----------



## Dustin D

Well, that will be a Battle of the Boot to remember for the ages...

Good night/


----------



## Dustin D

Man these Rival Games have been SICK!


1234TARK71010027#17LSU14071031


1234TORST01731535#13ORE14371236



1234OTTMISS0730010MSST0703717


Anyone really NOT expect the Gators v. FSU Game to not be crazy too?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Congratulations to LSU for a last minute win. Sorry to see Mett get hurt as it looked serious.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Unless Winston does not play for some reason, I don't see how Florida has a snowball's chance of even keeping this one close. Their offense has been horrible.

I am concerned about our little scuffle this PM in east Alabama. I feel good about it as long as we don't go down there and mess around, turn the ball over, and that sort of thing. Everybody is talking about how we stop their offense, but I think the real question is how they stop our offense. If we can survive the crap storm that will be the first 10 minutes or so I think we will be fine. 

Anybody want to guess whether it's Missouri or South Carolina from the East?



Dustin D said:


> Man these Rival Games have been SICK!
> 
> 
> 1234TARK71010027#17LSU14071031
> 
> 
> 1234TORST01731535#13ORE14371236
> 
> 
> 
> 1234OTTMISS0730010MSST0703717
> 
> 
> Anyone really NOT expect the Gators v. FSU Game to not be crazy too?


----------



## leemac

Here's a stat Dustin and Jacob have missed this year going into the Iron Bowl. Auburn is 23 and 1 with a QB that has been kicked out of another SEC program after facing criminal charges!


----------



## Dustin D

leemac said:


> Here's a stat Dustin and Jacob have missed this year going into the Iron Bowl. Auburn is 23 and 1 with a QB that has been kicked out of another SEC program after facing criminal charges!


Arbitrary stats are just that, arbitrary.

Sorry if I don't keep up with the wrap sheets of several hundred players a year.


----------



## BonMallari

Big Blue (Michigan) came to play and is leading Ohio State...


----------



## Dustin D

http://thebiglead.com/2013/11/30/3-...cus-hall-delivers-double-bird-on-his-way-out/

3 Players have been Ejected out of the Ohio St vs Mich. game.



> *The Buckeyes*’ *Dontre Wilson* and *Marcus Hall* were tossed for throwing punches.
> *Michigan* reserve linebacker *Royce Jenkins-Stone* was also given the boot.


----------



## Dustin D

Almost a shame Gators have lost 13 players to Injury 
and simply have one of the worst offenses seen this season.

They'd be a whole lot more of a threat to the Noles if they had half those back.

Game Over for them. (Even though FSU just got away with a tug and pull by WR Benjamin)

They don't have the heart or talent to come back from a 17-0 deficit at the Half.


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> Arbitrary stats are just that, arbitrary.
> 
> Sorry if I don't keep up with the wrap sheets of several hundred players a year.


wrap is associated with sandwiches - rap is associated with criminal conduct .


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> wrap is associated with sandwiches - rap is associated with criminal conduct .


...and further to my point...I know crap about rap, or crime lol


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> ...and further to my point...I know crap about rap, or crime lol


dustin, 
i thought you were in law school? you are correct these rivalry games are fun. the wolverines look like champs and the gators looked good for a very long time in the first half. after the last fsu touchdown i think benjamin may be brought up on assault charges too!

i don't think the second half of either will be as good but wow!


----------



## Dustin D

Well. That's how it works. If you get it, you're a KING!

If you don't, you're an IDIOT who'll receive death threats.

Ohio St wins on an INT during the failed 2 pt conversion by Mich.

WOW!

I cannot believe they didn't set up a RUN by Gardner. 
He's been capable of 3 yards all day. Wrong call IMO.


----------



## Denver

Dustin D said:


> Well. That's how it works. If you get it, you're a KING!
> 
> If you don't, you're an IDIOT who'll receive death threats.
> 
> Ohio St wins on an INT during the failed 2 pt conversion by Mich.
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I cannot believe they didn't set up a RUN by Gardner.
> He's been capable of 3 yards all day. Wrong call IMO.


 Gardner had 9 rushes for 10 yards. Hardly 3 yards a crack. He had a bad wheel, and I think they had to pass. It just didn't work out!


----------



## Gary M

Thought it was a great call to go for it. In hind-sight, the WR that was breaking toward the right sideline would have been the better choice to throw to. Oh well Great game! Can't wait for the Big 10 Championship next week. GO GREEN!



Denver said:


> Gardner had 9 rushes for 10 yards. Hardly 3 yards a crack. He had a bad wheel, and I think they had to pass. It just didn't work out!


----------



## BonMallari

looks like you can remove the Aggies coach from the USC wish list, they reached a new 6 year deal...Hopefully the Aggies were smart enough to make to make the buyout large enough to make any school/pro team to think twice....

Ok Pat Haden, do you offer the job to Jack Del Rio now or do you bow to the pressure if the Trojans beat UCLA tonight and give the job to Coach O


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

If you're @ *home*, you play for OT. If you're the *dog* on the *road*, you go for it. Kick the PAT & go to OT. They had the momentum.


----------



## Denver

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If you're @ *home*, you play for OT. If you're the *dog* on the *road*, you go for it. Kick the PAT & go to OT. They had the momentum.


You must play Hoyle? Not a fan of either team, but I would've done the same thing that they did. Michigan couldn't stop the run and when you go into OT in college and start at the 25, it would've been damn near impossible to stop the Buckeyes. I think Ohio States run game out trumps Michigans passing game in that situation. IMO.


----------



## Dustin D

Florida Gators season defined 
in two short videos.


----------



## Dustin D

Video #2


----------



## leemac

All I know is that my Dawgs are getting money under the table from Maalox this year. They have been pulling this comeback/blow it crap all year. To he!! with interesting games, can we just pull ahead and win one this year? Drama almost every week is killing me!


----------



## Dustin D

leemac said:


> All I know is that my Dawgs are getting money under the table from Maalox this year. They have been pulling this comeback/blow it crap all year. To he!! with interesting games, can we just pull ahead and win one this year? Drama almost every week is killing me!



As an LSU fan, I have no idea what you're talking about.







/ ROFL!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

AU is dazed, but not out.


----------



## Dustin D

Wow, this Iron Bowl has it all.

I know Foster is off, but damn, 
two possessions is always better than one with 5 minutes left.


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> Wow, this Iron Bowl has it all.
> 
> I know Foster is off, but damn,
> two possessions is always better than one with 5 minutes left.


Maybe not.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

He pulled an OBJ. WOW.


----------



## Dustin D

Oh....My...God...


----------



## Breck

holly &%#@! batman. dat was sumptin'


----------



## Dustin D

Now how about making sure that extra second was put back on the clock?

Man O Man what a game!


----------



## roseberry

congrats to the boogs! a game for the ages. a game for the ages that sucked!;-)


----------



## Dustin D

Man that Call by the Auburn Announcer was AWESOME! lol That's the 2nd time he's had the call of the week.

This may very well be the greatest football game I've ever watched.

*2013 'The Iron Bowl Return'*

WOW!


----------



## Dustin D

Man the 2013 College Football Rivalry Week has been OFF THE CHAIN! 


Miss. St vs Ole'Miss
LSU vs Ark
Oregon vs Oregon St.
Bama vs Aubrun 
Ohio St vs Mich.
Georgia vs Georgia Tech 


All these games have been hard fought close games(Some in OT and as time expired)
and there is still a few going on right now!


----------



## leemac

Ok. 

It's official. 

Either Gus Malzahn has stolen the Lost Arc from Indianana Jones or he has made a deal with the Devil!


----------



## Dustin D

Crank it up and listen to this guy call the play!


----------



## leemac

He still can't tote Larry Munson's broken chair but he is excited. In any case, as bad as I hate it, congrats to the Tigers.


----------



## Dustin D

leemac said:


> He still can't tote Larry Munson's broken chair but he is excited. In any case, as bad as I hate it, congrats to the Tigers.



Pff. No Way! 

That was a great call, but I think this Iron Bowl Call takes it.


----------



## bjoiner

Munson would have called that play better on the air at the UGA GAME. Great game and great play, but the announcement doesn't come close to many Munson Classic calls.


----------



## RookieTrainer

When you have a team down 21-7 and you let them back into the game, it's usually not a good thing, and it wasn't tonight. I wish I would have bet that the game would end on a 109-yard return of a missed FG. I would be feeling awful (about the game) and fantastic (about winning the lottery) all at the same time.


----------



## BonMallari

Brutal way for a streak to end ...looks like Auburn has some divine intervention going for them...not looking forward to a FSU vs Ohio St championship game...but if it puts an end to the SEC stranglehold on the title maybe its a good thing


----------



## Dustin D

So if FSU, OSU and Auburn win out.

and Aub. is moved to #2 to play for the Title Game.

#1 Florida St.
#2 Auburn
#3 Ohio St.

Would anyone here object?

Think about it.

Auburn (5 Ranked Team Wins(2 in the Top 5), 
Including over *#1 Alabama *& *#5 Mizzou *& *#7 Texas A&M*)
Opponents/ 89-67 *.570*
SEC - The conference that has won the last 7 National Championships.
("This Level of Competition matters to the voters" - _Brad Edwards_)

Ohio St. (3 Ranked Team Wins) Highest would be #11 Mich. St.
Opponents/ 76-79 *.490*
Big 10 

So the Strength of Schedule added with Signature Wins, 
could easily push 1-loss AUB in front of Ohio St.

Anyone object?






/


----------



## ripline

OSU undefeated for two straight years gets passed by a team who has been beaten this year by a 17th ranked team.
I personally would have a hard time with that. SEC bias.


----------



## Dustin D

ripline said:


> OSU undefeated for two straight years gets passed by a team who has been beaten this year by a 17th ranked team.
> I personally would have a hard time with that. SEC bias.


So the strength of schedule/conference means nothing in your opinion?

Last years record means nothing to this season.


----------



## Dustin D

Or maybe Duke beats FSU, Mizzou beats Auburn.......

and Ohio St and Bama Play for the NC Title game lol


----------



## BJGatley

ripline said:


> OSU undefeated for two straight years gets passed by a team who has been beaten this year by a 17th ranked team.
> I personally would have a hard time with that. SEC bias.


They say that SEC has been sabotage. I just can't believe that game. Auburn....Wow!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Even more scenarios ... 

Bama will drop to #4 tomorrow in the BCS.
(Unless the voters are smart(seeing their chance to oust the SEC)
and want to put Bama OUT of any chance by dropping them behind Mizzou)

So it may look like this;

1 - FSU
2 - Ohio St.
3 - Auburn
4 - Bama
5 - Mizzou


Bama is still so far ahead of Mizzou in the numbers,
that even with a win over Auburn,
Mizzou will not jump past Bama.

and if this happens;
Mich. St beats Ohio
Mizzou beats Auburn

...next Sunday could look like this,

1 - FSU
2 - Bama
3 - Mizzou(Very close in the numbers to Bama, but not enough to jump them)
4 - Auburn

----------------------------

Or Duke beats FSU, Mizzou beats Auburn

Then;

1 - Ohio St.
2 - Bama
3 - Mizzou
4 - Auburn

--------------------------


CHAOS! lol

Good Night


/


----------



## schaeffer

"Think about it?" What are you smoking man? Auburn beat washington state by a bad call--that got their brains beat out in yardage and first downs, but should still play in the big game over Ohio state because YOU suggest that they are a better team. What are you smoking? Do you believe that the SEC should always play in the national championship? The SEC hasn't done particularly well against decent non-conference teams. The idiotic press ranks SEC teams unfairly high and when SEC teams beat each other you monkeys jump up and down and say things like Auburn should go over undefeated Ohio State. Your nuts


----------



## Dustin D

Get a hold of yourself and breathe. 


/

Ohio St has had some VERY lucky moments (since that's your point right?) 
It's not the win, it's now how close the win was? lol

You act like Auburn doesn't stand a chance to get in if they win out. Do you even watch Sports Shows? THEY ARE ALL talking about it. *This is not just some scenario I made up.* It's a spin off from BCS Poll Voters and Sports Analyst are talking about right now on Sports channels.

I mean how dare we talk sports and crazy scenarios that stem from what were hearing on Sports Shows. Silly.



/


----------



## schaeffer

Didn't mean to offend you


----------



## Dustin D

schaeffer said:


> Didn't mean to offend you


You didn't, but I seriously considered blocking you again. LOL You're RAVING MAD MAN 

You guys won this weekend in a Nail Biter, like LSU. You should be happy/


----------



## Dustin D

Out Here/

Going watch a Movie with my Baby Mama lol/


Just one last thought .... 

Duke beats FSU
Mich St. beats Ohio St
Auburn beats Mizzou

......Bama vs Auburn BCS Title Game .... ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



/


----------



## mngundog

I believe you missed one scenario: FSU wins out and Winston gets arrested.


----------



## BonMallari

if the BCS wants to have any credibilty left in a lame duck year, then they have no choice but to match the two unbeaten teams (presuming its FSU and OSU),it only gets sticky if there are NO unbeatens and a whole bunch of one loss teams...Even with one loss there is no way Bama gets another shot because they wont even be playing for their conference title

IF this were next year already which FOUR teams do you put in a playoff, the first two are simple, its the next two that can be filled by about half a dozen one loss teams


----------



## schaeffer

Dustin D said:


> You didn't, but I seriously considered blocking you again. LOL You're RAVING MAD MAN
> 
> You guys won this weekend in a Nail Biter, like LSU. You should be happy/


How a month can change things in college ball. A little over a month ago I was anxious for the Ducks to play Alabama--then I came Stanford and the Arizona debacle and finally barely getting by Oregon State. Now there is talk of oregon playing Alabama or Baylor. I think temple would be safer.

on another note and state the obvious--the auburn ending touchdown was the most bizarre and unpredictable event I've ever seen. Part of what makes college football so great. Absolutely blows me away and shows how unpredictable this game is. Penn state wallops Wisconsin. Wow


----------



## RookieTrainer

BonMallari said:


> Even with one loss there is no way Bama gets another shot because they wont even be playing for their conference title
> 
> IF this were next year already which FOUR teams do you put in a playoff, the first two are simple, its the next two that can be filled by about half a dozen one loss teams


I don't think Bama makes it or should, but 2011 called and begs to differ that there is "no way" they get there without playing in the SEC championship game.

You do raise an interesting question about the upcoming playoff. We have simply moved from disappointing the #3 team to disappointing the #5 team. With a committee, no less.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Dustin D said:


> So the strength of schedule/conference means nothing in your opinion?
> 
> Last years record means nothing to this season.


There is no way you can leave out OSU if they go unbeaten. I say that even though I believe AU and AL both are better than them. But you can't deny a team that goes unbeaten and from a major conference. 

Too bad this is not the first year of the 4 team playoff system.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Even with one loss there is no way Bama gets another shot
> because they wont even be playing for their conference title


Did you seriously just say that?




schaeffer said:


> Now there is talk of oregon playing Alabama or Baylor.


Huh!? Oregon is not making it to a BCS Bowl and not likely a January Bowl. 
Which is where those two teams you listed will likely play.

Oregon is likely getting the Alamo Bowl Vs Sooners.

IMHO, The two Unbeaten Teams(If there are two)
from (ANY) *AQ* Conference, 
should indeed play for the Title.


/


----------



## BonMallari

Alabama gets the BCS at Large berth at best, probably against Clemson in the Orange Bowl...Auburn /Missouri winner to the Sugar against the other at Large team


----------



## Marvin S

schaeffer said:


> "Think about it?" What are you smoking man? Auburn beat washington state by a bad call--that got their brains beat out in yardage and first downs, but should still play in the big game over Ohio state because YOU suggest that they are a better team. What are you smoking? Do you believe that the SEC should always play in the national championship? The SEC hasn't done particularly well against decent non-conference teams. The idiotic press ranks SEC teams unfairly high and when SEC teams beat each other you monkeys jump up and down and say things like Auburn should go over undefeated Ohio State. Your nuts


WSU finished with a 6-6 record in a conference that is definitely underrated. With all the good young successful coaches the PAC12 has, the SEC is going to sucking wind shortly, though they have access to some of the best players in the nation. The pendulum is swinging, & it's not swinging to the SE. 

Thought - If the SEC is so overwhelmingly strong, why is MO playing for the conference championship? A former little 12 middle of the pack program, in it's 2nd year in the SEC?


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> Thought - If the SEC is so overwhelmingly strong, why is MO playing for the conference championship? A former little 12 middle of the pack program, in it's 2nd year in the SEC?


Do you really want to hear an explanation? or is that just rhetorical smartassery?


----------



## ripline

Marvin S said:


> WSU finished with a 6-6 record in a conference that is definitely underrated. With all the good young successful coaches the PAC12 has, the SEC is going to sucking wind shortly, though they have access to some of the best players in the nation. The pendulum is swinging, & it's not swinging to the SE.
> 
> Thought - If the SEC is so overwhelmingly strong, why is MO playing for the conference championship? A former little 12 middle of the pack program, in it's 2nd year in the SEC?


It show that the mighty SEC is a lot weaker than advertised.
SEC bias


----------



## Dustin D

ripline said:


> It show that the mighty SEC is a lot weaker than advertised.
> SEC bias


Yea hopefully one day the South Eastern Conference will become a competitive power house
like the Big 10, Pac-12 and all those other conferences that have been so dominant.


----------



## Marvin S

Marvin S said:


> If the SEC is so overwhelmingly strong, why is MO playing for the conference championship? A former little 12 middle of the pack program, in it's 2nd year in the SEC?





Dustin D said:


> Do you really want to hear an explanation? or is that just rhetorical smartassery?


Dustin - I'd like to see your line of reasoning, apparently mine is different . Not being as up to date as you SEC folks, I might pickup some knowledge.


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> Dustin - I'd like to see your line of reasoning, apparently mine is different . Not being as up to date as you SEC folks, I might pickup some knowledge.


Fair enough. 

First lets understand I'm not offering (excuses) nor am I going to attempt to argue about the SEC's performance which needs no help from me. I'm just going to say why (I) think Mizzou was able to win the EAST.

~1st were talking about the SEC (East). Hardly a rep of the SEC(as a whole) Considering the East hasn't produced a NC Contender in the BCS era since Tebow Mania, and before that back 8 years to Tenn. 98'. The East has been weak for a long while now.

Mizzou is in the SEC East/

Secondly take a look at who Mizzou did not play this year.
They didn't play LSU, Bama or Auburn. That's the Top 3 in the East and have been for a long time now.
A Loss to any one of those teams and South Carolina is headed to ATL instead.

Who did Mizzou beat. *Stay with me here. I'm not making excuses, just providing info you may not know.*
Just like the games Bama and LSU play after playing each other(Trap Games), 
UGA never recovered from the LSU Game.(Actually not until recently). They lost Gurley and 4 other starters to injury. Those players did not play against the Vols and it showed. They also didn't play against Mizzou and it showed there as well. UGA Fans were cursing the LSU Tigers and saying they'd have rather lost to LSU then now face multiple losses b/c of the injuries received during that game.

In short, Mizzou did not play a healthy UGA Team. Not an excuse, just a fact that they were banged up and missing key starters. We can't act like losing play makers on a team doesn't impact that teams performance. Surely you'd agree.

~~The win over Florida. The Gators are playing their worst football since 1979. Need I say more?

So those two wins over those two Eastern Division Teams is what propelled Mizzou to be where they needed to be in the SEC East Division.

~Then they only needed to beat one of the worst defensive teams in College football, 
that just got whipped by LSU and then had to travel to Missouri,
to secure their Spot in the East, which they did. 
(And I was surprised by that actually) Close game still.

Now,
this Mizzou team(from the Big 12, not a conference I'd consider chumps)
has been up and coming in the last several years. They won the Big 12 North in 07', 08' and 10' before joining the SEC. They weren't a power house, but I'd have picked them over most Big 10 Teams easily. They won plenty of games against some of the Big 12's Top Teams but of course not in regular fashion. Still they were a pretty good football team over there and benefited recruiting wise from the Big 12 pool.

~~~
So considering the down fall of the Gators Program (this year), -lost 14 starters since season began-
beating up, a already beat up UGA, 
and *not playing* against LSU, Bama or Auburn(Top 3 in the West) in the regular season, 
THAT is how Mizzou found themselves the leader of the SEC Weak, I mean East. 
~~~

Plus like I said, they're a *good team* that has been on the up and up in recent years. They are still a good team that has shown they can be right there to win it if the opportunity presents itself and they did just that. 

They didn't squeeze their way in, they didn't cheat, I'm not saying any of that. 
They won it fair and square. 

I'm just saying, that we should be aware of how it happen. Had they played Bama, LSU or Auburn this season and lost just one of those 3 games, USCe would be East Champs and we wouldn't even be talking about this.

That's all I got.


----------



## Dustin D

Pat Forde, (No SEC lover) still says that Ohio St is not a Lock to the NC Title game if AUB wins the SEC b/c Ohio St. schedule is just too soft.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...ama-into-college-football-lore-043127433.html


Anyway, to be honest, I think Mizzou can beat Auburn. Clearly they get UP for the Iron Bowl. No question there. But Bama receivers were dropping passes all day and not b/c AUB defenders were on them either. Crucial passes on 3rd down too. Mizzou is a pass happy team that has some great catchers. This is how they can beat AUB IMO.


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> First lets understand I'm not offering (excuses) nor am I going to attempt to argue about the SEC's performance which needs no help from me. I'm just going to say why (I) think Mizzou was able to win the EAST.
> 
> ~1st were talking about the SEC (East). Hardly a rep of the SEC(as a whole) Considering the East hasn't produced a NC Contender in the BCS era since Tebow Mania, and before that back 8 years to Tenn. 98'. The East has been weak for a long while now.
> 
> Mizzou is in the SEC East/
> 
> Secondly take a look at who Mizzou did not play this year.
> They didn't play LSU, Bama or Auburn. That's the Top 3 in the East and have been for a long time now.
> A Loss to any one of those teams and South Carolina is headed to ATL instead.
> 
> Who did Mizzou beat. *Stay with me here. I'm not making excuses, just providing info you may not know.*
> Just like the games Bama and LSU play after playing each other(Trap Games),
> UGA never recovered from the LSU Game.(Actually not until recently). They lost Gurley and 4 other starters to injury. Those players did not play against the Vols and it showed. They also didn't play against Mizzou and it showed there as well. UGA Fans were cursing the LSU Tigers and saying they'd have rather lost to LSU then now face multiple losses b/c of the injuries received during that game.
> 
> In short, Mizzou did not play a healthy UGA Team. Not an excuse, just a fact that they were banged up and missing key starters. We can't act like losing play makers on a team doesn't impact that teams performance. Surely you'd agree.
> 
> ~~The win over Florida. The Gators are playing their worst football since 1979. Need I say more?
> 
> So those two wins over those two Eastern Division Teams is what propelled Mizzou to be where they needed to be in the SEC East Division.
> 
> ~Then they only needed to beat one of the worst defensive teams in College football,
> that just got whipped by LSU and then had to travel to Missouri,
> to secure their Spot in the East, which they did.
> (And I was surprised by that actually) Close game still.
> 
> Now,
> this Mizzou team(from the Big 12, not a conference I'd consider chumps)
> has been up and coming in the last several years. They won the Big 12 North in 07', 08' and 10' before joining the SEC. They weren't a power house, but I'd have picked them over most Big 10 Teams easily. They won plenty of games against some of the Big 12's Top Teams but of course not in regular fashion. Still they were a pretty good football team over there and benefited recruiting wise from the Big 12 pool.
> 
> ~~~
> So considering the down fall of the Gators Program (this year), -lost 14 starters since season began-
> beating up, a already beat up UGA,
> and *not playing* against LSU, Bama or Auburn(Top 3 in the West) in the regular season,
> THAT is how Mizzou found themselves the leader of the SEC Weak, I mean East.
> ~~~
> 
> Plus like I said, they're a *good team* that has been on the up and up in recent years. They are still a good team that has shown they can be right there to win it if the opportunity presents itself and they did just that.
> 
> They didn't squeeze their way in, they didn't cheat, I'm not saying any of that.
> They won it fair and square.
> 
> I'm just saying, that we should be aware of how it happen. Had they played Bama, LSU or Auburn this season and lost just one of those 3 games, USCe would be East Champs and we wouldn't even be talking about this.
> 
> That's all I got.


That's a really good analysis , quite similar to what I would do if I followed the game as closely as you SEC folks. I would add that MO's coach picked up a lot of his coaching chops in the PAC12. Injuries can be a real drag as can back to back really tough opponents. 

From the outside I have high hopes for the PAC12 coaching staff in general & their ability to recruit. It will be interesting to see how Bishop Sankley does on Sunday afternoons, I do know the Seahawks (present leaders of the NFL, at least until tomorrow night) have many PAC12 players on their playing squad. IMO - when you get past Saban & Spurrier your coaching is not on a par with what we have on the coast - CO & CA excepted. 

Like the dog sports, the top pro's rotate on the basis of what they have on their truck - As we said in the mining business "Good Ore indicates Good Operators" - The SEC string will shortly end, that was a real coaching breakdown on the part of Saban's staff. Winning too much creates complacency!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> that was a real coaching breakdown on the part of Saban's staff. Winning too much creates complacency!!!!!!!


Well I don't know about the rest of your post  ... But this much we can agree on.

Saban, was out-coached and Bama was out-played last night. No if's and's or but's about it.

I also think something happen that we act like could not. Pressure. Bama players including McCarron were under a lot of PRESSURE. Like Saban said, "A special kind of pressure". 

What kind of pressure? 'Obsession' 
Have you seen these two teams fans go at it? It's rabid. (no offense to our Bama fans here, but they kow what I'm talking about) Them jokers were camping out this WHOLE WEEK just for this game.

Even the Bama players took to twitter saying, "Were only Human", "Give us a break" and the kicker was once again being spammed with death threats. As well as the Ref who called the Off Sides penalty.

I think we underestimated just how much pressure was on these Bama players from the OUTSIDE. Not just from Saban, who seems to have really tuned it down in recent years.

That's too much for these kids to handle IMO.
Not saying that's why they lost ok, just saying it seems a little ridiculous.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

He was out coached???? No. He had a place kicker who couldn't hit the broadside of the barn with a jackass. 

As to why MIZZOU is playing where they are, it's simple. Georgia has been decimated by injuries all year. End of discussion.


----------



## mngundog

Got to hand it to preseason rankings, Texas A&M comes in ranked high, losses to the only four ranked opponents they faced and still finished at #22.


----------



## BonMallari

mngundog said:


> Got to hand it to preseason rankings, Texas A&M comes in ranked high, losses to the only four ranked opponents they faced and still finished at #22.


Three of those losses were by seven points or less...only LSU kicked their azzz by double digits


----------



## Dustin D

Out-coached.

~Could not stop the run. Saban knew what they were going to do, Gus knew they knew, 
and Auburn did it anyway. Saban never adjusted. His players continued to get sucked past the pocket and get gashed.
~Passed on a chip shot FG. Would have made it a two possession game.
~Attempting a 57 yard FG instead of a Hail Mary with *Mccarron*?
Gus said he purposely put faster people on the field in case there was a return option. 
Saban did not. "They had all fat people" - Gary Danielson lol

This doesn't mean anything bad about Saban, 
but to say that he did everything right? or more right than Gus last night? 
I don't know man. Seems like a stretch. 

I simply did not see how a team with no sort of passing identity/ability would ever be able to beat Alabama. Still don't, unless there was some sort of coaching break down along with missed FG opportunities.

No way Cade Foster takes all the blame.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Give them LSU's PK, they win by 2 TDs +. 

It's the gumps lack of team speed that caused issues for them on defense. Remember Johnny Football going off on them again? 

Perhaps they make that chip shot FG. I know I'm not trusting him to do so. If they pick up the 1st down, it's game over. He was trying to take their will from them. 

I'll say again, if they have a legitimate PK, the game isn't close.


----------



## Dustin D

yea good point...


----------



## Dustin D

> There's certainly more of a discussion about it now,
> and I am among those who believe that the Auburn Tigers have built enough of a case to move ahead of the Buckeyes,
> if both win their conference championship games next week. - *Travis Haney ESPN INsider http://espn.go.com/ncf/notebook/_/page/gamedayFinal1201/week-14*



Gunna be a melt down...


----------



## HNTFSH

Only way OSU would beat FSU (having watched the Buckeyes make fools of themselves Saturday in Michigan) is for an arrest to occur. The they might have a chance. Might. Maybe. No money on the game.


----------



## BonMallari

I see where Jay Jacobs (Auburn AD) is already politicking for a one loss SEC team to be playing in Pasadena...wonder if he will still be chirping if that one loss team turns out to be Missouri


----------



## kcrumpy9

It amazes me that everyone talks about OSU's weak schedule but no one mentions FSU's lack luster schedule. 

FSU has played one highly ranked team (Clemson). The same Clemson team that IMHO didn't beat anyone either. 

As for the Auburn talk. While I truly believe Auburn is a good team they lost to a 3 loss team. You have to win the games you play. Isn't that the name of the game? Win and move on? No, Ohio St. didn't win fancy but they won. You have to remember this was a rivalry game on Michigan's turf. Do you think they were just going to roll over? 

I will say this OSU has proven they can score. FSU has yet to be tested by anyone this season, Auburn has been beaten and honestly had that game gone into OT I think Bama pulls it out. Year in and year out we argue the BCS and every year we get two clear cut contenders. Even of the final score is lopsided


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> I see where Jay Jacobs (Auburn AD) is already politicking for a one loss SEC team to be playing in Pasadena...wonder if he will still be chirping if that one loss team turns out to be Missouri


LOL! might change his tune. But did you really expect anything less. 
I mean who's not going to lobby for their team if possible?

@Kcrumpy9

True, but they'll never count out #1 undefeated.

Whose #2 ... that could be a different story.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> LOL! might change his tune.* But did you really expect anything less. *
> I mean who's not going to lobby for their team if possible?
> 
> @Kcrumpy9
> 
> True, but they'll never count out #1 undefeated.
> 
> Whose #2 ... that could be a different story.


of course not..there is $17M at stake, he better be in there pushing for his team and his conference...

Tonight's BCS rankings may actually mean something, going to be interesting about the frog's hair difference in percentage points between 2-3-4 and maybe even 5...

Is it mathematically possible for Bama's numbers to go up without playing again till its bowl game, and could it work to their advantage of NOT having to play one more game


I know of two teams that are just sick wondering what could have been and thats Stanford and Baylor


----------



## just me

just admit northern illinois is the #1 team and move on to basketball.....


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Is it mathematically possible for Bama's numbers to go up without playing again till its bowl game,
> and could it work to their advantage of NOT having to play one more game


Nope.

Tonight will look like this.

1 - FSU
2 - Ohio St.
3 - Auburn
4 - Alabama
5 - Missouri

What will be* crucial* is just how close or far away Mizzou is from BAMA.

A Ohio St loss and a Mizzou Win could put Mizzou in the Title Game as #2.
But only IF Mizzou is close to Bama in the points tonight.




BonMallari said:


> I know of two teams that are just sick wondering what could have been and thats Stanford and Baylor


I know of many more than that 

That loss to Ole'Miss hurt us bad. 
Without that loss, we'd be in the Top 10 if not bidding for the Sugar.


----------



## Dustin D

Well it's official. Mizzou is right on the heels of Alabama in the points. 

Therefore if Mizzou wins the SEC, 
they will jump Alabama and secure (*at least*) the Sugar Bowl.




BCSHarris PollUSA TodayComputer Rankings RKTEAMAVGPVSRKPTS%RKPTS%AVGA&HRBCMKMJSPW%1Florida State.9948212617.997011546.99741114211.9902Ohio State.9503322488.947821462.94322222132.9603Auburn.9233432422.922731437.92713331363.9204Alabama.8539142262.861741333.86004548474.8405Missouri.8428552231.849951315.84845453785.830


----------



## BrettG

Funny thing would be fsu to lose to duke, osu to lose to michigan state, auburn to beat mizzou and Alabama plays auburn in title game. Interesting end of the tear.


----------



## Dustin D

BrettG said:


> Funny thing would be fsu to lose to duke, osu to lose to michigan state, auburn to beat mizzou and Alabama plays auburn in title game. Interesting end of the tear.



...and we all know how that would turn out ... yawn ...


----------



## roseberry

i just watched the replay, it happened again! i thought it was just a bad dream?;-)


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> i just watched the replay, it happened again! i thought it was just a bad dream?;-)


 I felt like that *Friday Night *too. Except it was a dream come true. Sorry.

Zach, Odell and Magee all go down,
Freshman steps in, orchestrates a 99½ yard drive 
capped off by a 49 yard perfect pass to another Freshman.
Then on the ensuing drive by Arkansas. Another Freshman sack strips the QB to seal the win.

WOW! Movie like fashion finish.


----------



## BonMallari

the FSU vs Duke game opened at FSU - 30.....for a conference championship game

The Ohio State -6

Auburn -1.5


Texas +14 vs Baylor.....Horns might be lucky to only be down that much at the half


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Cremated human remains found on the field after AU's win Saturday. Unfreakingreal.


----------



## BonMallari

Sarkesian leaves U of Washington and returns to USC......


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I didn't see any of the tweets or emails but Mike and Mike in the Morning said that the AL kicker received death threats, etc. M&M compared this to the Seinfield joke about wearing helmets when riding a motorcycle. "If you have to be told to wear a helmet while riding a motor cycle, is that a brain worth saving?"
I don't know about the joke but death threats is awful for a football player having a bad day. Granted a really, really bad day but shame on the originators of the nasty messages.


----------



## coachmo

That's the type of behavior one can expect when cousins marry cousins and reproduce!


----------



## HNTFSH

Just remember how lucky we all are the National Title Game is late on Monday night after everyone goes back to work. Genius.


----------



## mjiorle

BonMallari said:


> Sarkesian leaves U of Washington and returns to USC......


I posted that this was a possibility when Kiffin was canned, and response posts said no way! Hmmm. Bon, I believe it was you that said USC would name a coach by thanksgiving. Pretty darn close.

Now, (since this past weekend)regardless of who actually plays in the NC game we can still debate who should be playing.


----------



## Dustin D

He got Death Threats after the 9-6 game too. I'm sure he'll be fine.

...and so it never happens again, new style coming out for 2014.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Sarkesian leaves U of Washington and returns to USC......


A really good opportunity for the Huskies to upgrade !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

Dustin D said:


> He got Death Threats after the 9-6 game too. I'm sure he'll be fine.
> 
> ...and so it never happens again, new style coming out for 2014.


Dustin, that's brilliant, but if he (Cade Foster) had kicked that last attempt, at least it would've hooked way left and out of the defender's reach as - Lord, does it pain me to say this - unreturnable.

Sarkisian to USC, eh? My, my, shows how little they think of Ed O out there. I'm with Marvin - major opportunity for a Huskie upgrade. Is Dennis Erickson interested in a return, or maybe Ty Willingham?

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> A really good opportunity for the Huskies to upgrade !!!!!!!!!!!


Uh, that's what I was thinking.

Plus now the hiring of Sarkisian has cost them BIG.



> *Orgeron resigned Monday *after he was passed over for the job, a source said.
> Orgeron was "outraged" by athletic director Pat Haden's decision,


Ed Orgeron has one heck of a resume' and is a huge loss for USC.

He'll be picked up before Christmas. Likely as a Head Coach.


----------



## Dustin D

Fans not happy.

What do you make of USC football hiring Steve Sarkisian as head coach?


 
45%
Good move
 
55%
Bad move

 (Total votes: 17,395)


----------



## Dustin D

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/post/_/id/10069418/will-steve-sarkisian-make-usc-contenders


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Sarkisian to USC, eh? My, my, shows how little they think of Ed O out there. I'm with Marvin - major opportunity for a Huskie upgrade. Is Dennis Erickson interested in a return, or maybe Ty Willingham?
> 
> MG


Dennis has never been there though he coached both WSU & the SeaHawks - the program is actually ready for a guy like Jim Mora who will keep it successful into his twilight years. Ty Willingham was a class act in a really bad situation, I wish him success making sure the playoff system works . Which would include each conference getting a fair shake .

My issue with Sarkasian is: I think he did enough, barely, to warrant an extension, but not on his terms. I really have an issue with a head coach calling the offensive plays. It says to me "the coach does not trust his management abilities enough relinquish control"............


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Uh, that's what I was thinking.
> 
> Plus now the hiring of Sarkisian has cost them BIG.
> 
> 
> *
> Ed Orgeron has one heck of a resume'* and is a huge loss for USC.
> 
> He'll be picked up before Christmas. Likely as a Head Coach.


What was his record as a head coach at Ole Miss....

Sarkesian was their second/third choice, in case anyone missed it Sumlin used USC to get a six year extension out of the Aggies, and just yesterday they were reporting it was down to Boise St Peterson and the coach from Vandy.

Coach O just happened to ride the wave of the kids being happy to get rid of Kiffin...He just made the choice a bit uncomfortable....Sark had a good thing going as Carroll's OC during the glory days...if he can keep the local talent from going cross town to UCLA then he will do well...I think its a good fit


If UW doesnt make an offer to the hometown boy Jim Mora Jr. I will be surprised...because I still think he is on the short list for the Texas job


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> What was his record as a head coach at Ole Miss....


i gotta agree with bon on this, ed o is a fantastic recruiter. head coach, not so much.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Texas should hire coach O as defensive coordinator.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Dennis has never been there though he coached both WSU & the SeaHawks - the program is actually ready for a guy like Jim Mora who will keep it successful into his twilight years...


I meant Erickson returning to Washington lower-case "s" state, not to Seattle (or the Palouse). Meant it in jest on top of that. Not sold on Mora Jr. as who the Huskies need, but they undoubtedly won't get him now anyhow - could he _*really*_ be on Tejas' short list? Think Malzahn's been mentioned there too, and naturally would be bandied this week.

Saban? Well, he got over his disappointment from Saturday at least a little by getting a commitment today from the top-rated safety prospect in the country, and except for Harmonic Cow College Convergence - such as occurs every 41 years - recruiting and coaching, not necessarily in that order but pretty close to one another, win national championships.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> What was his record as a head coach at Ole Miss....


What was Sabans record at Miami? They don't all win everywhere they go and he did say he learned a lot there about trying to do everything.

However, many USC fans are worried b/c Ed was a recruiting monster for USC, 
especially amoungst linemen.

I'm not saying he should have been the HC, 
but to lose him from the team will hurt them recruiting wise.


----------



## Denver

Dustin D said:


> What was Sabans record at Miami? They don't all win everywhere they go and he did say he learned a lot there about trying to do everything.
> 
> However, many USC fans are worried b/c Ed was a recruiting monster for USC,
> especially amoungst linemen.
> 
> I'm not saying he should have been the HC,
> but to lose him from the team will hurt them recruiting wise.


Saban's record as a Pro Coach is probably not the best comparison. Pro game and College game are far different. Maybe a better comparison would be say a Lou Holtz at Minnesota before ND, or Pete Carrol with the Jets or Pats before Seahawks. Just saying! I don't know jack about Coach O. Seems like a pretty good motivator, but that doesn't always equate to wins.


----------



## huntinman

Denver said:


> Saban's record as a Pro Coach is probably not the best comparison. Pro game and College game are far different. Maybe a better comparison would be say a Lou Holtz at Minnesota before ND, or Pete Carrol with the Jets or Pats before Seahawks. Just saying! I don't know jack about Coach O. Seems like a pretty good motivator, but that doesn't always equate to wins.


Good point... Spurrier wasn't cut out for the pro game either as evidenced by his time with the Redskins. But he sure turned the South Carolina program into a consistent winner in a short amount of time.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> What was Sabans record at Miami? They don't all win everywhere they go and he did say he learned a lot there about trying to do everything.
> 
> However, many USC fans are worried b/c Ed was a recruiting monster for USC,
> especially amoungst linemen.
> 
> I'm not saying he should have been the HC,
> *but to lose him from the team will hurt them recruiting wise*.



Just the opposite...with USC not going to a bowl game they had to solidify their coaching staff for the current recruiting class, at least their is no doubt and USC can get an early start to sign any potential kids now instead of waiting till Feb...Sarkesian was a VERY good recruiter for Pete Carroll, he knows how to recruit for USC


----------



## Dustin D

Random Fast Fact;



> *During November,
> Alabama has not defeated an opponent that finished ranked in the Top 10
> in the BCS era.
> You must venture back to 1999 for the last time Alabama beat a team in November that finished the season ranked. That 1999 win came against 10-2 Mississippi State, a team that scraped by several unranked opponents and did not beat a ranked team.*


----------



## mjiorle

USC might be the easiest place in the country to recruit for. Kind of shows what a jerk Kiffin was that they continually underachieved. I think Ed O is a good guy, and a good coach, but unfortunately his Ole Miss past, and being too much of a regular guy probably don't make it a good fit at USC. I think he's proved that he deserves another shot somewhere. 

Mike


----------



## Dustin D

mjiorle said:


> USC might be the easiest place in the country to recruit for. Kind of shows what a jerk Kiffin was that they continually underachieved.
> Mike


You do realize they had a HUGE scholarship reduction from the ban right? 
Not much Kiffin could do with that.


----------



## mjiorle

And Kiffin was still touted as an excellent recruiter. They did pretty well with Ed O! And didn't they start a year as #1 with the Heisman front runner at QB, and end up in the toilet? Surely you can't attribute that to a recruiting ban. Kiffin was a phony. Can you think of another coach who was given so much without ever really proving himself? Wasn't he publicly called a liar when he got booted from Oakland?


----------



## BonMallari

mjiorle said:


> And Kiffin was still touted as an excellent recruiter. They did pretty well with Ed O! And didn't they start a year as #1 with the Heisman front runner at QB, and end up in the toilet? Surely you can't attribute that to a recruiting ban. Kiffin was a phony. Can you think of another coach who was given so much without ever really proving himself? Wasn't he publicly called a liar when he got booted from Oakland?


Kiffin was a pretender as a HC...he played up the family image because of his dad, but he must have been one of these guys that interviews very well, since he was able to sell himself to both Tenn and one of the great BS artists of the 20th Century in Al Davis, and also Mike Garrett at USC...Kiffin might have peaked as a position coach and an OC


----------



## mjiorle

Al Davis was not very conservative, and known for taking chances (risks). Can understand his experiment, but even through all of that organizations dysfunction, they saw through the facade.


----------



## Marvin S

mjiorle said:


> Wasn't he publicly called a liar when he got booted from Oakland?


Previously Al Davis fired Shanahan mid year also with some of the same rhetoric - that's the same Shanahan that went on to win to SB's as HC at Denver. 

I would be more inclined to look at Kiffin's overall record when his dad was not around to bail him out & it's not good. I would be surprised if he is again a HC at any major. What his loss of scholarships did was eliminate the younger backups that USC has had who could have started at most schools. They won a lot of games because of that depth.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Dustin D said:


> Random Fast Fact;


Dustin, you guys have a lot to do with that. Our games are just so physical. 

I am also forced to say that we have at least 3 wins over top 2 teams in January. When it counts.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> Dustin, you guys have a lot to do with that. Our games are just so physical.
> 
> I am also forced to say that we have at least 3 wins over top 2 teams in January. When it counts.


Yea, you know stats, they're just fun to look at. 
Who cares about November when you're bringing home the Crystal Ball in January.

Here is the rest of it;




> Since 2009, Alabama has compiled a 4-5 record in November against teams that finished the season ranked.
> Saban gets a pass for 2007;(or it would be 5-5) it was his first year, and he didn't inherit a program in good shape.
> 2008 Alabama did not face any opponents in November that finished the season ranked.
> 
> Chronologically, the 4 wins were against a
> 9-4 LSU, 9-4 Mississippi State, 10-3 LSU, and a currently 9-3 LSU.
> The 5 losses were against an
> 11-2 LSU, 14-0 Auburn, 13-1 LSU, 11-2 Texas A&M, and a currently 11-1 Auburn.
> 
> What do the 4 wins have in common?
> The opponent finished the season with 2 or 3 other losses.
> 
> What do the 5 losses have in common?
> All of them were close, but Alabama always fell short. T
> he opponent finished the season ranked in the Top 10. etc. etc.




Like I said, just interesting to look at how some things work out.




/


----------



## BonMallari

so Coach O quits in a huff after being passed over for the USC job after being offered the asst head coach position and a pay raise comparable to the Kirby Smart's of the coaching world....now USC will have to go to their bowl game with another interim coach....guess it wasnt all about the kids after all was it Coach O ?


----------



## Dustin D

I'm not spamming Bama friends, seriously,
just love me some Sports Science. 

Here *ESPN's Sports Science* breaks down the Return.


----------



## mjiorle

BonMallari said:


> so Coach O quits in a huff after being passed over for the USC job after being offered the asst head coach position and a pay raise comparable to the Kirby Smart's of the coaching world....now USC will have to go to their bowl game with another interim coach....guess it wasnt all about the kids after all was it Coach O ?


In a way, it kind of is about the kids. After being miserable with Kiffin, he taught them to have pride in themselves. They went through a lot together, and accomplished a lot. Then he's given the consolation prize? I coached HS wrestling for 18 yrs, if I were asked to step down and be someone's asst that I felt I was just as good as, if not better..... No thanks! I would bet that it's killing him to leave the kids at this point. At least he's not sitting there faking it, acting like all is well, then bailing. That would send a worse msg to the kids.


----------



## BonMallari

mjiorle said:


> In a way, it kind of is about the kids. After being miserable with Kiffin, he taught them to have pride in themselves. They went through a lot together, and accomplished a lot. Then he's given the consolation prize? I coached HS wrestling for 18 yrs, if I were asked to step down and be someone's asst that I felt I was just as good as, if not better..... No thanks! I would bet that it's killing him to leave the kids at this point. At least he's not sitting there faking it, acting like all is well, then bailing. That would send a worse msg to the kids.


At the very least he owed it to the kids to finish the season at the bowl game, he could have walked away after that with his head held high...personally lost some respect for him the way he handled it...He was the INTERIM coach...the entire staff will probably change when Sark brings in his own guys, they were all coaching for their jobs..IMO Haden gave him an honorable way to stick with the program, there are classier ways to exit....If Coach O was in the running for the job then Del Rio, Sumlin, and Peterson would have never been interviewed


----------



## Dustin D

So any of you now Urban Meyer Fans question him on NOT suspending any of the players from the fight?




BonMallari said:


> At the very least he owed it to the kids to finish the season at the bowl game,


Happens all the time this time of year. Teams go to Bowls, without their head coach b/c he's moved on somewhere else.

Not sure why that is, but it is pretty dumb.


----------



## crackerd

O was probaby just p*ssed off that they passed him over for a lightweight like Sarkisian - can't say I blame him. Muschamp may be looking his way but then again, Muschamp may not have a lot of time left to look at and hire anybody but to one-year contracts.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

ESPN telling everyone how to put Auburn ahead of Ohio St.....wow

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:10068485


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> So any of you now Urban Meyer Fans question him on NOT suspending any of the players from the fight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time this time of year. Teams go to Bowls, without their head coach b/c he's moved on somewhere else.
> 
> Not sure why that is, but it is pretty dumb.


it goes back to the Schembechler "...a Michigan man will coach a Michigan team...

as for Meyer not suspending the guys in the fight especially the one that flipped the double bird to the crowd, that will leave you shaking your head



crackerd said:


> O was probaby just p*ssed off that they passed him over for a lightweight like Sarkisian - can't say I blame him. Muschamp may be looking his way but then again, Muschamp may not have a lot of time left to look at and hire anybody but to one-year contracts.
> 
> MG


Muschamp has gone 7-6, 11-2, and 4-8...he fired Pease and also the O line coach..if he recruits well and gets a QB to finish a season he can turn it around, if not he will be the first to admit that he doesnt deserve the job...seems like the team quit on him but thats just from watching the later games after Driskell went down

How about Mark Richt at Georgia, I know they were decimated with injuries, but is he feeling the heat ?


----------



## mjiorle

BonMallari said:


> At the very least he owed it to the kids to finish the season at the bowl game, he could have walked away after that with his head held high...personally lost some respect for him the way he handled it...He was the INTERIM coach...the entire staff will probably change when Sark brings in his own guys, they were all coaching for their jobs..IMO Haden gave him an honorable way to stick with the program, there are classier ways to exit....If Coach O was in the running for the job then Del Rio, Sumlin, and Peterson would have never been interviewed


Like I said before, coach O is a regular guy, and he did what a regular guy would do. Not the PC thing to do. He's not fake. I think he did the right thing. No mixed msgs! What Haden offered him was not honorable, it was a consolation prize as a second fiddle. He paid his dues, after Ole Miss, and now proved he at least deserves a shot somewhere. Maybe Texas??


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> *At the very least he owed it to the kids to finish the season at the bowl game, he could have walked away after that with his head held high...personally lost some respect for him the way he handled it*...He was the INTERIM coach...the entire staff will probably change when Sark brings in his own guys, they were all coaching for their jobs..IMO Haden gave him an honorable way to stick with the program, there are classier ways to exit....If Coach O was in the running for the job then Del Rio, Sumlin, and Peterson would have never been interviewed



Many in Seattle feel the same way about Sarkesian... They have one game left as well.


----------



## BonMallari

huntinman said:


> Many in Seattle feel the same way about Sarkesian... They have one game left as well.


good point...did you hear his interview on ESPN when they asked him about the USC job, he was speaking with a forked tongue for sure, saying that USC came calling to him and how he was concentrating on the upcoming game and getting to a bowl game


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> How about Mark Richt at Georgia, I know they were decimated with injuries, but is he feeling the heat ?


Likely Not.

Talk about Injuries? The Florida Gators have had 15 players who were starting at the beggining of this season,
not playing now b/c of injuries. 14 before the FSU game.

Pretty sure that will cover Will M's rear.


----------



## John Robinson

I'm not super happy about the Sarkesian hire. He's kind of reminds me of Lane Kiffen, but not as bad. I miss Pete Carroll, I know a lot of people hate him, but I think he's a great coach. look at what he has done in Seattle. As for USC, Carroll made Trojan football exciting like the old McKay- Robinson years.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> I'm not super happy about the Sarkesian hire. He's kind of reminds me of Lane Kiffen, but not as bad. I miss Pete Carroll, I know a lot of people hate him, but I think he's a great coach. look at what he has done in Seattle. As for USC, Carroll made Trojan football exciting like the old McKay- Robinson years.


John : I think Sark is a lot closer to being Pete's boy than being another Lane Kiffen...remember that Sark was tutored by Norm Chow both at BYU and at USC..I remember Sark playing QB at El Camino CC, and then BYU...he was a darn good QB...I think he will be good at USC, and FTR I have always been a Bruin fan


----------



## Denver

John Robinson said:


> I'm not super happy about the Sarkesian hire. He's kind of reminds me of Lane Kiffen, but not as bad. I miss Pete Carroll, I know a lot of people hate him, but I think he's a great coach. look at what he has done in Seattle. As for USC, Carroll made Trojan football exciting like the old McKay- Robinson years.


Isn't Pete Carrol the reason for the USC sanctions? He broke the rules and then bailed to the NFL. Maybe he made it exciting, but he also handcuffed it and fled!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No. Mark Richt isn't feeling any heat, nor should he.


----------



## John Robinson

Denver said:


> Isn't Pete Carrol the reason for the USC sanctions? He broke the rules and then bailed to the NFL. Maybe he made it exciting, but he also handcuffed it and fled!


No I don't think Carroll was the reason. I'm not sure how involved he was with the Reggie Bush deal, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on that. I think he left for the NFL because of the great opportunity, not to bail out of a bad situation.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> No I don't think Carroll was the reason. I'm not sure how involved he was with the Reggie Bush deal, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on that. I think he left for the NFL because of the great opportunity, not to bail out of a bad situation.


35 million of them . Made possible by Allen hosing the taxpayers on the stadium .


----------



## BonMallari

well Jim Mora Jr is staying at UCLA and Oregon QB Mariota is coming back for another season....


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> well Jim Mora Jr is staying at UCLA and Oregon QB Mariota is coming back for another season....


That's not all bad - though I think Mora would have been a good hire by the Huskies, the thought that he is in LA making recruiting tough for (I'm doing this for my family) is a pleasant thought.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I didn't mind the decision to pass. No way we pick it up running. The patterns weren't what I would have called.
> 
> *I think, unfortunately, that was the last play my boy Mett will play @ LSU. That looked nasty.*



I am sorry that you got this call correct: ESPN reporting a torn ACL and out for the bowl game, Hope it doesnt hurt his draft status because he has an NFL arm, slow on the footwork, but the kid can throw


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yes sir. There are unconfirmed reports of a torn ACL. An official report will come out today. It's just sad.


----------



## Franco

Hate to see Mett's College career end this way with an ACL. However, looking forward in seeing more of Freshman QB Jennings. Looks like the kid is mobile and has an accurate arm.


----------



## Dustin D

Yea should be interesting. 

I've watched the drive a few times now;


http://youtu.be/zmpExD7kjIc?t=1h6m58s


----------



## Dustin D

Winston won't be charged. No case. No evidence to suggest otherwise.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ston-not-charged-sexual-assault-investigation


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> Winston won't be charged. No case. No evidence to suggest otherwise.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...ston-not-charged-sexual-assault-investigation


The State attorney never suggested what you claimed, he took great precaution in avoiding giving his opinion on whether a rape had taken place.


----------



## Franco

Interesting little article in today's nola.com on the SEC and NFL Draft.

"Look at the NFL draft, where last year the SEC produced a quarter of all drafted players -- 63. That's more than double the output of any other single conference.
It's looking like that trend will continue.

"

http://www.nola.com/sec/2013/12/sec_bonus_sec_dominance_in_the.html#incart_river_default


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> The State attorney never suggested what you claimed,
> he took great precaution in avoiding giving his opinion on whether a rape had taken place.



So there is Rape Evidence? ...and it's being swept under the rug?

There is no case for rape, b/c there is no rape evidence.

He was right to not give his opinion, b/c his opinion would mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## mngundog

Franco said:


> Interesting little article in today's nola.com on the SEC and NFL Draft.
> 
> "Look at the NFL draft, where last year the SEC produced a quarter of all drafted players -- 63. That's more than double the output of any other single conference.
> It's looking like that trend will continue.
> 
> "
> 
> http://www.nola.com/sec/2013/12/sec_bonus_sec_dominance_in_the.html#incart_river_default


There are some surprising numbers when it comes to who actually makes it in the NFL, Cal. and Alabama have a tie both having 30 players that are currently on a roster with Oregon right there at 27, USC comes in at #1 for players who actually succeed in the NFL.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> So there is Rape Evidence? ...and it's being swept under the rug?


No I never said anything to that effect.


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> There are some surprising numbers when it comes to who actually makes it in the NFL, Cal. and Alabama have a tie both having 30 players that are currently on a roster with Oregon right there at 27, USC comes in at #1 for players who actually succeed in the NFL.


How many does LSU have?  Saw you left that out.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> How many does LSU have?  Saw you left that out.


They were #2 with 39 and I left quite a few out, Alabama, Cal and Tenn are tied at #7/8/9.


----------



## Franco

mngundog said:


> They were #2 with 39 and I left quite a few out, Alabama, Cal and Tenn are tied at #7/8/9.


 Interesting, would you have a link?


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> Interesting, would you have a link?


Not sure about his numbers but this list has LSU at the top, 
tied with USC and Miami. Likely ahead b/c of the Round Number that the LSU player was drafted.
http://www.sportingcharts.com/nfl/stats/number-of-nfl-players-by-college/2013/


Also there is this. Click on a letter at the top;
http://espn.go.com/nfl/college


----------



## BonMallari

LSU recruits very good athletes and then are taught/coached very good defensive techniques that help them go to the next level

USC recruits some very good athletes, the pro style sets that they have played the last couple of decades helps those athletes transition well into the next level

Texas used to recruit some very good athletes, they had a good run of defensive players play at the next level,but only a sprinkling of offensive players...Texas has not had the reputation lately of having well coached athletes


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> Not sure about his numbers but this list has LSU at the top,
> tied with USC and Miami. Likely ahead b/c of the Round Number that the LSU player was drafted.
> http://www.sportingcharts.com/nfl/stats/number-of-nfl-players-by-college/2013/


This link doesn't jive with mngundogs statement in post #1511. Simple Physics; the more that get drafted from a Conference, the more that will stick;-) According to you link Dustin, there are 58 current LSU players on NFL rosters.

Just looking at the top 10; four are SEC teams, two Pac 10, two ACC, one Big 10 and one Big 12.


----------



## Denver

Dustin D said:


> Not sure about his numbers but this list has LSU at the top,
> tied with USC and Miami. Likely ahead b/c of the Round Number that the LSU player was drafted.
> http://www.sportingcharts.com/nfl/stats/number-of-nfl-players-by-college/2013/
> 
> 
> Also there is this. Click on a letter at the top;
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/college


Wisconsin has 26. Not bad for a lowly Big Ten School! Go Badgers!


----------



## Franco

Denver said:


> Wisconsin has 26. Not bad for a lowly Big Ten School! Go Badgers!


And, they had the best QB out of the 2012 Draft!


----------



## Denver

Franco said:


> This link doesn't jive with mngundogs statement in post #1511. Simple Physics; the more that get drafted from a Conference, the more that will stick;-) According to you link Dustin, there are 58 current LSU players on NFL rosters.
> 
> Just looking at the top 10; four are SEC teams, two Pac 10, two ACC, one Big 10 and one Big 12.


The ESPN list has LSU with 39. not sure where the 58 comes from.


----------



## Denver

Franco said:


> And, they had the best QB out of the 2012 Draft!


And the 2012 NFL Defensive MVP from the 2011 Draft!


----------



## BonMallari

Denver said:


> Wisconsin has 26. Not bad for a lowly Big Ten School! Go Badgers!


Montee Ball playing well at Denver
Frederick is a keeper anchoring the O line at Dallas
Wilson is playing well beyond expectations

former Coach Bielema(sp) had some very good players go thru the program


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Franco said:


> And, they had the best QB out of the 2012 Draft!


Absolutely not.


----------



## Franco

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Absolutely not.


Make that the 2011 draft. Who's better than Russell Wilson? After three-quarters of the 2013 season and all of 2012, I don't think you would find many NFL GM's taking Luck over Wilson. He's accurate and mobile which is the direction most NFL teams are headed.


----------



## Dustin D

Denver said:


> Wisconsin has 26. Not bad for a lowly Big Ten School! Go Badgers!


Only you mid-west folks use that term 'lowly' when talking about teams. I've never seen anyone else say that lol



Denver said:


> The ESPN list has LSU with 39. not sure where the 58 comes from.


The other link in my post.


----------



## just me

the link saying lsu has 58 also totals over 3100 players..far more then the number allowed on nfl rosters combined


----------



## Marvin S

Franco said:


> Make that the 2011 draft. Who's better than Russell Wilson? After three-quarters of the 2013 season and all of 2012, I don't think you would find many NFL GM's taking Luck over Wilson. He's accurate and mobile which is the direction most NFL teams are headed.


He also plays for peanuts, which helps the SeaHawks tremendously. The proof of how good a GM we have will be when they have to start paying all these short term guys on the team prevailing wage for their skill at their position. There will be no more Sidney Rice nor Percy Harvin coming in as expensive additions. Watching the guy play who got Wilson cut @ NCState, I don't think that coach made a mistake. The Hawks also have a couple of CB's that look to be wearing the same uniform as the guy they are defensing.


----------



## Dan Storts

There is no possible way to read all of these posts. 

However, a lot of SEC coaches are from Ohio, including both in this weekends championship game, or have gone though Ohio college programs like Miami, Toledo, Cincinnati, Youngstown and yes even Ohio State. (Nick Saban)

This also transfers directly over into the NFL like the Harbaugh Bowl last year. 

BYW OSU is not that good of a team this year but they would fill a stadium in Fairbanks, Alaska with their alumni.


----------



## Dustin D

Dan Storts said:


> However, a lot of SEC coaches are from Ohio,


We produce players, not coaches down here


----------



## mngundog

Franco said:


> Interesting, would you have a link?


The top 12 schools are as follows: (2013 NFL Week 1 rosters)

1. USC — 40 players
2. LSU — 39
3. Miami — 38
4. Georgia — 36
5. Florida State — 31
5. Texas — 31
7. Alabama — 30
7. Cal — 30
7. Tennessee — 30
10. Ohio State — 27
10. Oregon — 27
12. Florida — 26
http://college-football.si.com/2013/09/12/opening-weekend-nfl-rosters/


----------



## Dan Storts

Dustin D said:


> We produce players, not coaches down here


Just kidding but maybe the 40 degree parallel may have something to do with running the program. You would have to drop Cincinnati and Miami.


----------



## Dustin D

Considering the (per capita) ratio. That's pretty impressive for Louisiana.


----------



## Franco

mngundog said:


> The top 12 schools are as follows: (2013 NFL Week 1 rosters)
> 
> 1. USC — 40 players
> 2. LSU — 39
> 3. Miami — 38
> 4. Georgia — 36
> 5. Florida State — 31
> 5. Texas — 31
> 7. Alabama — 30
> 7. Cal — 30
> 7. Tennessee — 30
> 10. Ohio State — 27
> 10. Oregon — 27
> 12. Florida — 26
> http://college-football.si.com/2013/09/12/opening-weekend-nfl-rosters/


Five of the twelve are SEC teams! I don't know how you can say that SEC players don't make the final cut?


----------



## mngundog

Franco said:


> Five of the twelve are SEC teams! I don't know how you can say that SEC players don't make the final cut?


I don't recall ever saying anything remotely close to that.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Considering the (per capita) ratio. That's pretty impressive for Louisiana.


but did all those players at their respective schools come from the state where the school exists....all the big programs recruit nationally, highly doubt the 27 NFL players from Oregon played their HS ball in that state


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> but did all those players at their respective schools come from the state where the school exists....all the big programs recruit nationally, highly doubt the 27 NFL players from Oregon played their HS ball in that state


Hmm don't know. I just know per-capita, Louisiana dominates in the NFL.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The state is *loaded* with talent again this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Franco said:


> Make that the 2011 draft. Who's better than Russell Wilson? After three-quarters of the 2013 season and all of 2012, I don't think you would find many NFL GM's taking Luck over Wilson. He's accurate and mobile which is the direction most NFL teams are headed.


I'll take Andrew Luck & trump you all day, everyday. It's not remotely close.


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'll take Andrew Luck & trump you all day, everyday. It's not remotely close.


Luck will probably end with a better career, but to say it's not close just tells me you haven't watched Wilson that much. He's got a great arm and is extremely athletic. He has tremendous instincts to play qb. I just think he is a winner.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

A winner, yes. He's also on the best team of all the QBs out of that draft class. There's a lot to be said about that. I never said he wasn't good or anything like that. I know what he can do. I've watched him since he was @ NC STATE. It's just that Andrew Luck is it. Andrew Luck's 40 time is a 4.6 compared to Russell Wilson's 4.55. That's not really noticeable enough to say one is mobile & the other one isn't. Andrew Luck has good mobility and is the "Prototypical QB". Russell Wilson plays on a team with a great defense, arguably the toughest home stadium in The NFL to win @, and has all the parts around him to be very good. I appreciate his game & what he brings to the table. I just know who the better QB is.


----------



## Tim Mc

They're both better than Brandon Weeden, that's the stud my team drafted last year. Trent Richardson and Weeden in the first round. Swing and a miss!! Twice


----------



## Franco

Andrew Luck, QBIND24341858.12,7936.68731582982.4233  Russell Wilson, QBSEA19830564.92,6728.768022630108.5223
RW,22 TDs, 6 int with 305 attempts.
AL, 15 TDs, 8 int with 418 attempts.


----------



## BonMallari

looks like the Washington Huskies have talked Boise State HC Chris Peterson into taking their vacant coaching job...I think its a good fit for Peterson, he is a good guy and was reluctant on moving his family out of the Boise area

It will be interesting to see if BSU tries to get either former OC's Bryan Harsin or newly unemployed Brent Pease to return to Boise...I hope that for Bryan and his family that he gets a shot at coming home


----------



## huntinman

People have been doubting Russel Wilson every step of the way. Even NC State didn't want him any more. He just keeps getting better. The man is a winner, pure and simple.


----------



## Denver

Jacob Hawkes said:


> A winner, yes. He's also on the best team of all the QBs out of that draft class. There's a lot to be said about that. I never said he wasn't good or anything like that. I know what he can do. I've watched him since he was @ NC STATE. It's just that Andrew Luck is it. Andrew Luck's 40 time is a 4.6 compared to Russell Wilson's 4.55. That's not really noticeable enough to say one is mobile & the other one isn't. Andrew Luck has good mobility and is the "Prototypical QB". Russell Wilson plays on a team with a great defense, arguably the toughest home stadium in The NFL to win @, and has all the parts around him to be very good. I appreciate his game & what he brings to the table. I just know who the better QB is.


Being "mobile" isn't all about 40 time. Big Ben is pretty "mobile" but I bet he doesn't have a very fast 40 time. Usain Bolt is the fastest man on the planet, but I bet he would struggle evading NFL rushers! Just saying!


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'll take Andrew Luck & trump you all day, everyday. It's not remotely close.


Wow, pretty strong statement there. As a poor pitiful Rams fan a bit disappointed with Sam Bradford, I'd take either QB in a heartbeat, but to be it would be a very tough decision between the two. Luck is your classic NFL drop back QB with all the tools and smarts to be great. Wilson to me is the most NFL adaptable of the new breed mobile QBs. Last year everybody was high on Kaepernick and thought he was the new great QB, but I think Wilson has the greater potential. Wilson may only be a little faster than Luck, but he is was more mobile and very nifty. Wilson also seems to possess winning-leadership intangibles over the other quarterbacks. Like I said I'd be happy with either Luck or Wilson, but if you put a gun to my head, I'd probably take Wilson.


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> People have been doubting Russel Wilson every step of the way.


Who? lol I've never seen any of that about Russel Wilson.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> Wow, pretty strong statement there. As a poor pitiful Rams fan a bit disappointed with Sam Bradford, I'd take either QB in a heartbeat, but to be it would be a very tough decision between the two. Luck is your classic NFL drop back QB with all the tools and smarts to be great. Wilson to me is the most NFL adaptable of the new breed mobile QBs. Last year everybody was high on Kaepernick and thought he was the new great QB, but I think Wilson has the greater potential. Wilson may only be a little faster than Luck, but he is was more mobile and very nifty. Wilson also seems to possess winning-leadership intangibles over the other quarterbacks. Like I said I'd be happy with either Luck or Wilson, but if you put a gun to my head, I'd probably take Wilson.


Well John, looks like we agree on something related to College Football. ;-) I think Russell Wilson is the prototype NFL QB of the future. Having the mobility to avoid the pass rush is key in today's game and he is accurate. Just look at the first three years of Cam Newton's career which has surpassed those of Manning's, Brady's etc. first three seasons. Even Rodgers and Rothlesberger can move when they have too. I just think the days of the static QB, guys like Brees, Manning, Brady, Luck are diminishing.


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> Well John, looks like we agree on something related to College Football. ;-) I think Russell Wilson is the prototype NFL QB of the future. Having the mobility to avoid the pass rush is key in today's game and he is accurate. Just look at the first three years of Cam Newton's career which has surpassed those of Manning, Brady etc. Even Rodgers and Rothlesberger can move when they have too.* I just thing the days of the static QB, guys like Brees, Manning, Brady, Luck are diminishing*.


And, sorry to say, Bradford... As a Rams fan and living close to Seattle, I follow the NFL West closely. Hating the 49ers is in my DNA and toward the end of the GSOT, the Seahawks were becoming our biggest rival, so I get to see Kaepernick and Wilson twice a year. Coach Fisher had a bit of success against them both last year, and held Wilson down at home this year, but I can grudgingly admit talent when I see it. Wilson's got talent. BTW, Luck was one of the few QB's we beat this year, though I recognize we beat the Colts, not just Luck. Luck will be great as well, I just really like Wilson, I was just questioning Jacob on his statement that it wasn't even close.


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> Well John, looks like we agree on something related to College Football. ;-) I think Russell Wilson is the prototype NFL QB of the future. Having the mobility to avoid the pass rush is key in today's game and he is accurate. Just look at the first three years of Cam Newton's career which has surpassed those of Manning, Brady etc. Even Rodgers and Rothlesberger can move when they have too.* I just thing the days of the static QB, guys like Brees, Manning, Brady, Luck are diminishing*.


And, sorry to say, Bradford... As a Rams fan and living close to Seattle, I follow the NFL West closely. Hating the 49ers is in my DNA and toward the end of the GSOT, the Seahawks were becoming our biggest rival, so I get to see Kaepernick and Wilson twice a year. Coach Fisher had a bit of success against them both last year, and held Wilson down at home this year, but I can grudgingly admit talent when I see it. Wilson's got talent. BTW, Luck was one of the few QB's we beat this year, though I recognize we beat the Colts, not just Luck. Luck will be great as well, I just really like Wilson, I was just questioning Jacob on his statement that it wasn't even close. I think it's very close.


----------



## crackerd

C'mon, man! Y'all gotta gravitate this conversation back to college football. Especially if it's focusing on quarterback ability. Like, Alabama fans are now asking if Tim Tebow (five years ago) was the last QB without a prior arrest to beat the Crimson Tide?

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> C'mon, man! Y'all gotta gravitate this conversation back to college football. Especially if it's focusing on quarterback ability. Like, Alabama fans are now asking if Tim Tebow (five years ago) was the last QB without a prior arrest to beat the Crimson Tide?
> 
> MG


 OK, are there any "sure thing" quarterback pro prospects coming out of college this year? By sure thing, RGII and Luck seemed like can't miss prospects, I wouldn't have said that about Wilson when he graduated, but I'll admit I knew very little about him then.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Who? lol I've never seen any of that about Russel Wilson.


Well, he ended up at NC State for one. Then after graduating in three years, *no NFL team* invited him to the combine in 2011. That's when NC state released him. He was playing pro baseball at the time. He hooked on with Wisconsin that summer, thankfully. It's all been about his height. Scouts were looking at him and thinking of Doug Flutie, not Fran Tarkenton. (Although I always liked Flutie too).


----------



## Dustin D

crackerd said:


> C'mon, man! Y'all gotta gravitate this conversation back to college football. Especially if it's focusing on quarterback ability. Like, Alabama fans are now asking if Tim Tebow (five years ago) was the last QB without a prior arrest to beat the Crimson Tide?
> 
> MG


Brian Johnson and Stephen Garcia both have wins over the Tide since Tebow's last win in 2008.

Are you sure Jordan Jefferson had a (prior) arrest record before the 9-6 Game? I don't think he did.


----------



## crackerd

huntinman said:


> Well, he ended up at NC State for one. Then after graduating in three years, *no NFL team* invited him to the combine in 2011. That's when NC state released him. He was playing pro baseball at the time. He hooked on with Wisconsin that summer, thankfully. It's all been about his height. Scouts were looking at him and thinking of Doug Flutie, not Fran Tarkenton. (Although I always liked Flutie too).


Bill, NC State didn't release him, he "opted out" after Tom O'Brien told him he didn't figure into the new offense (which is where Glennon, now of Tampa Bay, came in). It's funny he didn't make it in MLB and look at him now - thinking rather than Flutie or Chris Weinke, he's the new paradigm for Jameis Winston (albeit five inches shorter).



Dustin D said:


> Brian Johnson and Stephen Garcia both have wins over the Tide since Tebow's last win in 2008.
> 
> Are you sure Jordan Jefferson had a (prior) arrest record before the 9-6 Game? I don't think he did.


Yeah, they were throwing that out there with Garcia in mind - he had at least a prior and several "posts." In fact, not sure Scam Newton or the latest Cow College hero Nick Marshall had any charges either. Jarret Lee and Jefferson split time in the 9-6 game, neither had an arrest record at the time. Only Brian Johnston I know of is "Johnners," the late great cricket commentator.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Gotta make one last ditch effort on CFB predictions before the Bowl games...the following picks are based on the point spread and are for entertainment purposes only

1. Saban signs an extension with Bama and Mack get a temporary stay of execution

2. Texas vs Baylor- line started at 14 and jumped to 16.5 this evening....I wont bet against my Horns but if I did they wont come close on the game, it could get real ugly...Bears roll

3. Missouri vs Auburn- line opened at 3 but is down to a pickem tonight...Mizzou is a 15 yard completion by SC from coming into this game undefeated..Auburn has run out of miracles and is emotionally spent after the last two week...Tigers win....yes I know the are both Tigers.. Mizzou wins by a touchdown

4. OSU vs Michigan State- line is OSU minus 5.5...Buckeyes break the SEC's heart and wins game will finish right on the number and you will win/lose by the hook

5. FSU vs Duke- line is FSU minus 30, but Jimbo will call off the dogs and not embarass Cutcliffe, no way I would lay 30 points in a conference championship game

6. Oklahoma vs Oklahoma St- Bedlam in the freezer on a slick frozen field..OkSt -10, they wont lose in Stillwater at least not this year



Your turn Roseberry...unless you are at the FT this weekend


----------



## Dustin D

Only one team in the Big 10 has beaten everyone of their conference opponents by double digits.

...and it's not Ohio St. I think Mich St.'s Offense might surprise today. 

However...I've only seen one team really successful at locking down a Mobile QB...and that team doesn't play in the Big 10/

But Mich St is stuffing the Rush on a serious level. They're #1 in opposing the Rush and have only allowed 777 (64.8 yds a game) rushing yards this entire season. 
Yet Ohio St isn't far behind @ #5.

But Mich St has the #3 Scoring Defense in the Nation.

Ohio St hasn't look the greatest, and their Defense has gone missing at times. But I would not pick against them in this matchup. The edge goes to Urban and the fact that they are ONE GAME AWAY from playing in the National Championship.
Ohio St wins.

.....unless Buckeye players have been reading tabloids 
and think whether they win or not they are not going to the NC Title game...lol
_doubtful


_​


----------



## HNTFSH

Dustin D said:


> Only one team in the Big 10 has beaten everyone of their conference opponents by double digits.
> 
> ...and it's not Ohio St. I think Mich St.'s Offense might surprise today.
> 
> However...I've only seen one team really successful at locking down a Mobile QB...and that team doesn't play in the Big 10/
> 
> But Mich St is stuffing the Rush on a serious level. They're #1 in opposing the Rush and have only allowed 777 (64.8 yds a game) rushing yards this entire season.
> Yet Ohio St isn't far behind @ #5.
> 
> But Mich St has the #3 Scoring Defense in the Nation.
> 
> Ohio St hasn't look the greatest, and their Defense has gone missing at times. But I would not pick against them in this matchup. The edge goes to Urban and the fact that they are ONE GAME AWAY from playing in the National Championship.
> Ohio St wins.
> 
> .....unless Buckeye players have been reading tabloids
> and think whether they win or not they are not going to the NC Title game...lol
> _doubtful
> 
> 
> _​


Smart money is a Buckeye fan who rests on cautious optimism at times. But given the MSU defense hasn't 'really' been tested this year with top offense...I like the Bucks here as well.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

go Sparty !!


----------



## roseberry

bon,
as for the field trial, i had an invite to stay the next two weekends at "estate golfandhunter". his villa is within 1 mile of the snowbird/tallokas grounds. i went to sleep monday before last and missed the entry for snowbird. i chickened out of the looooong trip to tallokas next weekend with approx 40 dogs entered in the derby and qual.

as for college football........i thought the season ended last saturday evening about 6:30!

but here goes any way:

1. saban extends at alabama........texas hires gus malzoon instead.

2. i am on the longhorns with the points.......hell i am on the longhorns to win!

3. i thought ohio state was very good, then i watched the michigan game. if spartan state can tackle they win in a close one.

4. fsu wins, but it's closer than most think.

5. with the weather i take the cowboys to win but not cover.

6. who plays in the pac 12 title game anyway?;-)

7. i don't mean to offend mjh but the boogs win over mizzou and play for the title! war eagle...oh shizzle, did i just say that? (this pick is driven by both an sec bias on my part and my hopes the little ol' state of alabama can make it 5 in a row)

good day of football and good luck to all here!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> bon,
> as for the field trial, i had an invite to stay the next two weekends at "estate golfandhunter". his villa is within 1 mile of the snowbird/tallokas grounds. i went to sleep monday before last and missed the entry for snowbird. i chickened out of the looooong trip to tallokas next weekend with approx 40 dogs entered in the derby and qual.
> 
> as for college football........i thought the season ended last saturday evening about 6:30!
> 
> but here goes any way:
> 
> 1. saban extends at alabama........texas hires gus malzoon instead.
> 
> 2. i am on the longhorns with the points.......hell i am on the longhorns to win!
> 
> 3. i thought ohio state was very good, then i watched the michigan game. if spartan state can tackle they win in a close one.
> 
> 4. fsu wins, but it's closer than most think.
> 
> 5. with the weather i take the cowboys to win but not cover.
> 
> 6. who plays in the pac 12 title game anyway?;-)
> 
> 7. i don't mean to offend mjh but the boogs win over mizzou and play for the title! war eagle...oh shizzle, did i just say that? (this pick is driven by both an sec bias on my part and my hopes the little ol' state of alabama can make it 5 in a row)
> 
> good day of football and good luck to all here!


1) who cares !

2) the Bears win

3) MSU

4) That's what UNI thought last night - then they played the game .

5) again, who cares

6) a couple of teams that could hold their own against the elite of your conference, we may find that out during the bowl season .

7) it would be embarassing for a middle of the pack little 12 program to come in & during their Sophomore season walk away with the title, wouldn't it. But it would say a lot about how really good the SEC is .


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> 7) it would be embarassing for a *middle of the pack little 12 program *to come in & during their Sophomore season walk away with the title, wouldn't it. But it would say a lot about how really good the SEC is .


See? only western folk use that phrase when talking about other conferences. 

Usually in an attempt to diminish another team down to the Div II level, 
so that if they do accomplish what you pray for,
it will be that much more of an accomplishment, uh embarrassment. 

Either way I'm glad to see you still recognize the standard of what College Football conferences should be like.


----------



## Dustin D

...and the Sooners showing why they're still relevant in the Big 12.
Breaking Okla St.'s BCS Dreams in Stillwater.


...with a strip sack fumble returned for a Touchdown to end it.


33-24 Sooners

The end of the game; Cowboys score. Go up.
Punt, Punt. 
Sooners drive down and score.
Then Okla St with 19 seconds left take a sack.
Then play the lateral game, fumble, Sooners pick it up and score again.












Okla St.TD1:46Desmond Roland rush for 1 yard for a TOUCHDOWN. Ben Grogan extra point GOOD._Drive info: 7 plays, 89 yds in 2:41_
Watch Highlight2024







OUTD0:19Blake Bell pass complete to Jalen Saunders for 7 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Michael Hunnicutt extra point GOOD._Drive info: 8 plays, 66 yds in 1:27_
Watch Highlight2724








OU​TD0:00Clint Chelf pass complete to Jhajuan Seales, fumbled, recovered by Okla Eric Striker at the OKSt 3 for 6 yards, lateral to Josh Stewart for a loss of 1 yard, lateral to Desmond Roland for a loss of 32 yards, lateral to Eric Striker for 3 yards, to the OKSt 0 for a TOUCHDOWN._Drive info: 3 plays, -34 yds in 0:00_332


----------



## BonMallari

HORRIBLE no call on the INT by OkSt, defender clearly had the INT before he hit the ground....OK State just threw away a 17MM BCS bowl game.... T Boone will not be happy


----------



## Dustin D

I saw that play. I think he had possession too. But you have to KEEP IT once you hit the ground. He landed on top the Sooners receiver and the ball came out before he was down.

I don't think he maintained possession throughout the catch.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> But it would say a lot about how really good the SEC is .


marvin,

i know it's impossible at seven consecutive for you left coasters to give props to the SEC. 

but at four bcs championships in a row, can you at least admit that alabama, a state that is 49th in most national statstics has walked the earth as a giant?

bruins and trojans? uh....never close.
ducks and beavers? c'mon man be serious.
horns and aggies? psssst.
noles, gators and canes? nah.
wolverines and spartans? lol.
sooners and cowboys? baaaah. they just had a great game today though! even if ok st didn't get credit for the int!
dawgs and wreck? your kiddin' me, right?

you are very experienced marvin(translation....older than dirt;-)) admit you have never seen nothin' like it!


----------



## RookieTrainer

I think Coach Saban sums up the problem the left coasters have with the SEC: "High achievers don't like mediocre people and mediocre people don't like high achievers."

I would think by this point 7 in a row would speak for itself, but apparently not.


----------



## Dustin D

My point is the hilarity of these statements. 

Oh, if Mizzou wins 7 games what does that say?
Oh, if Mizzou wins 9 games what does that say?
Oh, if Mizzou wins the East, what does that say?
Oh, if Mizzou wins the SEC, what does that say?

I mean, what does the fox say?

I find it hilarious how anything even remotely negative, 
or even close, is always somehow
a sign of the DOWNFALL OF THE SEC!!!!









lol


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> I think Coach Saban sums up the problem the left coasters have with the SEC: "High achievers don't like mediocre people and mediocre people don't like high achievers."
> 
> I would think by this point 7 in a row would speak for itself, but apparently not.


Are you guys saying left coasters are mediocre? BTW, I absolutely give Alabama all the credit in the world going back to when I was a kid. I consider them one of the top programs of all time. I personally don't like the BCS, but I can't take anything away from the teams that win it, all they did was beat whoever they played against. How could they do better?

John


----------



## Dustin D

...meanwhile, Texas putting the Brakes on Baylor.

Half-Time


1234T#25TEX033#9BAY303


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Are you guys saying left coasters are mediocre? John


john, 
i think i can speak for many if not all the sec fans here in sayin' that we hope you never confuse our deep respect for west coast football with our contempt for the comments of "mr. show me your pelts" marvin!;-) marvin is not a bad person.....he is a good person who says bad things!


----------



## schaeffer

Watching Auburn and Missouri play and one can readily see why Washigton State almost beat Auburn in Alabama. Gawd, this teams are terrible. Middle of the Pac12 at best


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Watching Auburn and Missouri play and one can readily see why Washigton State almost beat Auburn in Alabama. Gawd, this teams are terrible. Middle of the Pac12 at best


very insightful! to quote a frequent poster here, "both teams have been exposed."

hey did you see that awesome stanford v notre dame game last week. pac12 looked great in that one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sparty doesn't have good skill players on offense. Slow & not very athletic.


----------



## leemac

Jonathan McClendon said:


> I wouldn't let my dog out of the truck with you around in fear she might pick up on something stupid.


He doesn't have a dawg.


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> Are you guys saying left coasters are mediocre? BTW, I absolutely give Alabama all the credit in the world going back to when I was a kid. I consider them one of the top programs of all time. I personally don't like the BCS, but I can't take anything away from the teams that win it, all they did was beat whoever they played against. How could they do better?
> 
> John


I simply stated a universal truth that might be applied to make some sense of the anti-SEC mess that seems to be constant. I would not presume that all left coasters are anything.


----------



## RookieTrainer

For the Big 10 folks who are fond of throwing around the old "SEC teams won't play in the cold" meme, do you feel at all uncomfortable that this championship game is being played inside?


----------



## Dustin D

schaeffer said:


> Watching Auburn and Missouri play and one can readily see why Washigton State almost beat Auburn in Alabama. Gawd, this teams are terrible. Middle of the Pac12 at best


HAHA! reaching much? lol

Washington St. wouldn't *touch* this end of the season Auburn Squad. Not even close. 

Wait, I can't believe I'm feeding the troll...

--------

Man I so got screwed. Wife had a photo shoot. 
The Santa Clause cancelled on her last minute and I had to fill in. 
Missed the end of the SEC Game and just got home.


Looks like the Spartans came to play, and Duke might survive until the 2nd half.


----------



## mjiorle

Looks like OSU won't get a chance to choke, I mean play in NC game this year. Good game to watch though.


----------



## Dustin D

The Buckeye Breakdown.


----------



## BrettG

Looks like fsu vs auburn for championship.


----------



## Dustin D

Ohio State Passing  C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTBraxton Miller8/211014.810Team8/231014.410





Michigan State Passing  C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTConnor Cook24/403047.631Team24/403047.631














OSUMSU1st Downs20233rd down efficiency1-105-154th down efficiency0-22-2Total Yards374438Passing101304Comp-Att8-2324-40Yards per pass4.47.6Rushing273134Rushing Attempts4032Yards per rush6.84.2Penalties5-623-20Turnovers01Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown01Possession27:0932:51


*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTEROSUMSU Mich StFG8:31Michael Geiger 40 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 14 plays, 47 yds in 6:29_03SECOND QUARTEROSUMSU Mich StTD14:50Connor Cook pass complete to Keith Mumphery for 72 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Michael Geiger extra point GOOD._Drive info: 2 plays, 68 yds in 0:14_010Mich StTD9:01Connor Cook pass complete to Tony Lippett for 33 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Michael Geiger extra point GOOD._Drive info: 5 plays, 66 yds in 2:12_017Ohio StTD6:26Braxton Miller pass complete to Philly Brown for 20 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Drew Basil extra point GOOD._Drive info: 5 plays, 84 yds in 2:35_717Ohio StFG0:00Drew Basil 28 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 7 plays, 53 yds in 1:23_1017THIRD QUARTEROSUMSU Ohio StTD12:21Braxton Miller rush for 8 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Drew Basil extra point GOOD._Drive info: 7 plays, 75 yds in 2:39_1717Ohio StTD5:36Braxton Miller rush for 6 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Drew Basil extra point GOOD._Drive info: 5 plays, 44 yds in 2:12_2417Mich StFG2:29Michael Geiger 44 yard field goal GOOD._Drive info: 9 plays, 48 yds in 3:07_2420FOURTH QUARTEROSUMSU Mich StTD11:41Connor Cook pass complete to Josiah Price for 9 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Michael Geiger extra point GOOD._Drive info: 8 plays, 90 yds in 3:12_2427Mich StTD2:16Jeremy Langford rush for 26 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Michael Geiger extra point GOOD._Drive info: 6 plays, 61 yds in 3:25_2434


----------



## coachmo

Talk about overrated and being exposed! Cupcake schedule playing 2 top 20 teams before tonight and getting outplayed when it counted the most! Yeah keep bashing the SEC.


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> 1. saban extends at alabama........texas hires gus malzoon instead. UNDETERMINED
> 
> 2. i am on the longhorns with the points.......hell i am on the longhorns to win! LOSER
> 
> 3. i thought ohio state was very good, then i watched the michigan game. if spartan state can tackle they win in a close one. WINNER
> 
> 4. fsu wins, but it's closer than most think. WINNER.....sorta
> 
> 5. with the weather i take the cowboys to win but not cover. LOSER ON COWBOYS, WINNER ON THE BET
> 
> 6. who plays in the pac 12 title game anyway?;-) ???????
> 
> 7. i don't mean to offend mjh but the boogs win over mizzou and play for the title! war eagle...oh shizzle, did i just say that? (this pick is driven by both an sec bias on my part and my hopes the little ol' state of alabama can make it 5 in a row) DING, DING, DING, WINNER WINNER SEC GOES TO THE BIG BCS DINNER!!!!


three and two plus a winner on points. 60% is my best weekend yet!;-)

for my next feat of prognostication i predict:
in the bcs title game the auburn tigers humiliate heisman trophy winning quarterback winston the same way alabama embarrassed heisman trophy winner gino torreta in the 1992 title game!


----------



## Dustin D

coachmo said:


> Talk about overrated and being exposed! Cupcake schedule playing 2 top 20 teams before tonight and getting outplayed when it counted the most! Yeah keep bashing the SEC.


but but but...

How about LSU once again hanging a loss on the SEC Team that's in the Ship Game 
(Hey, gotta make something out of this season lol)






roseberry said:


> for my next feat of prognostication i predict:
> in the bcs title game the auburn tigers humiliate heisman trophy winning quarterback winston the same way alabama embarrassed heisman trophy winner gino torreta in the 1992 title game!



Really? That must have been the worse two defenses I've EVER seen in the SEC Championship. 

They sure ain't stopping FSU with that trash. They surely won't stop the Winston to Benjamin tandem. 

and if Winston gets loose....

Guess we'll see in 30 days.


Regardless it looks like Sheffer gets his wish. 
Likely going to be *Bama vs Oregon in the Sugar Bowl.
*
Or Bama vs Sooners.....or UCF ....


----------



## Dustin D

Early Projections;(Brad Edwards)

Natty - AUB vs FSU
Sugar - Bama vs Sooners(slim chance Oregon)
Fiesta - Baylor vs UCF
Orange - Ohio St vs Clemson
Rose - Stanford vs Mich. St.

For LSU;

60% Outback (vs. Iowa?) 
30% Cotton (vs. Ok State?) 
5+% Gator (vs. Nebraska/Michigan) 
<5% Chicken (vs. Miami/Duke/?)


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> They sure ain't stopping FSU with that trash. They surely won't stop the Winston to Benjamin tandem.
> 
> Guess we'll see in 30 days.
> 
> 
> Regardless it looks like Sheffer gets his wish.
> Likely going to be *Bama vs Oregon in the Sugar Bowl.
> *
> Or Bama vs Sooners.....or UCF ....


if duke can hold them to 45 and florida can hold them to 37, auburn can hold them to 31. i think auburn can put 42 on them.

as for alabama's bowl, the bama players will only be going to a non title game for three reasons:
1. the money
2. the new years party in new orleans
3. it's a great place for tide underclassmen to meet and talk to agents;-)
they may or may not actually be interested in playing football


----------



## Dustin D

Oh and by the way.

That was Ohio St's 1st Top 10 opponent(#10 Mich St.) in two seasons,
under Urban Meyer as Coach.


----------



## Franco

I'm smelling 8 in a row! And, with next season's four team playoff format, the Championship may never leave the SEC

For the SEC fans on this thread, we have to understand that not everyone is privledged enough to be born in SEC territory and that we have to be more compassionate towards those fans of other Conferences. For many of them know not what they speak


----------



## Gary M

GO GREEN!! BIG 10 Champs! MSU's defense earned it's #1 ranking. Sorry to my Buckeye friends but this was the year for the Spartans


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Early Projections;(Brad Edwards)
> 
> Natty - AUB vs FSU
> Sugar - Bama vs Sooners(slim chance Oregon)
> Fiesta - Baylor vs UCF
> Orange - Ohio St vs Clemson
> Rose - Stanford vs Mich. St.
> 
> For LSU;
> 
> 60% Outback (vs. Iowa?)
> 30% Cotton (vs. Ok State?)
> 5+% Gator (vs. Nebraska/Michigan)
> <5% Chicken (vs. Miami/Duke/?)


I wonder if he knows that The Outback Bowl takes a SEC least (East.) team & not from the Best (West.).


----------



## mjcrow

War damn eagle


----------



## Dustin D

Gary M said:


> GO GREEN!! BIG 10 Champs! MSU's defense earned it's #1 ranking. Sorry to my Buckeye friends but this was the year for the Spartans


The Rose Bowl is going to be a smash mouth game.


----------



## Dustin D

From USA Today;


> A reminder: Some conferences may not fulfill their allotment.
> An asterisk indicates a school that is a replacement pick.
> *Bold indicates* a school that has accepted a bid.



DATEBOWLMATCHUPPROJECTIONMon., Jan. 6BCS title gameBCS No. 1 vs. BCS No. 2Florida State vs. AuburnWed., Jan. 1RoseBCS vs. BCS*Michigan State* vs. *Stanford*Wed., Jan. 1FiestaBCS vs. BCS*Baylor* vs. Central FloridaThu., Jan. 2SugarBCS vs. BCSAlabama vs. OklahomaFri., Jan. 3OrangeBCS vs. BCSClemson vs. Ohio State Sat., Dec. 21New MexicoMountain West vs. Pac-12UNLV vs. ArizonaSat., Dec. 21Las VegasMountain West vs. Pac-12Fresno State vs. USCSat., Dec. 21Idaho PotatoMAC vs. Mountain WestBall State vs. Colorado StateSat., Dec. 21New OrleansC-USA vs. Sun Belt*Tulane* vs. *Louisiana-Lafayette*Mon., Dec. 23Beef 'O' Brady'sAmerican Ath. vs. C-USA*Ohio vs. Middle TennesseeTue., Dec. 24HawaiiMountain West vs. C-USASan Diego State vs. East CarolinaThu., Dec. 26Little CaesarsBig Ten vs. Mid-American*Syracuse vs. Bowling GreenThu., Dec. 26PoinsettiaArmy vs. Mountain West*Toledo vs. Utah StateFri., Dec. 27MilitaryACC vs. C-USAMaryland vs. *Marshall*Fri., Dec. 27TexasBig 12 vs. Big Ten*Washington State vs. MinnesotaFri., Dec. 27Fight HungerBYU* vs. Pac-12*BYU* vs. WashingtonSat., Dec. 28PinstripeAmerican Ath. vs. Big 12*Rutgers* vs. **Notre Dame*Sat., Dec. 28BelkACC vs. American Ath.North Carolina vs. *Cincinnati*Sat., Dec. 28Russell AthleticACC vs. American Ath.Miami (Fla.) vs. *Louisville*Sat., Dec. 28Buffalo Wild WingsBig 12 vs. Big TenKansas State vs. MichiganMon., Dec. 30Armed ForcesNavy vs. Mountain West*Navy* vs. Boise StateMon., Dec. 30Music CityACC vs. SECGeorgia Tech vs. MississippiMon., Dec. 30AlamoBig 12 vs. Pac-12Texas vs. OregonMon., Dec. 30HolidayBig 12 vs. Pac-12Texas Tech vs. Arizona StateTue., Dec. 31AdvoCare V100ACC vs. SECPittsburgh vs. *W. KentuckyTue., Dec. 31SunACC vs. Pac-12Virginia Tech vs. UCLATue., Dec. 31LibertyC-USA vs. SEC*Rice* vs. VanderbiltTue., Dec. 31Chick-fil-AACC vs. SECDuke vs. Texas A&MWed., Jan. 1Heart of DallasBig Ten vs. C-USA*Boston College vs. North TexasWed., Jan. 1GatorBig Ten vs. SECIowa vs. GeorgiaWed., Jan. 1OutbackBig Ten vs. SECNebraska vs. LSUWed., Jan. 1Capital OneBig Ten vs. SECWisconsin vs. MissouriFri., Jan. 3CottonBig 12 vs. SECOkla. State vs. South CarolinaSat., Jan. 4BBVA CompassAmerican Ath. vs. SEC*Houston* vs. Mississippi StateSun., Jan. 5GoDaddy.comMid-American vs. Sun BeltNo. Illinois vs. *Arkansas State*


----------



## HNTFSH

Well the upside for Buckeye Nation is a Fri night game versus Monday night. ;-)

Congrats to MSU - well played game. MSU and UM provided the much needed check to rank OSU appropriately. Certainly not a #2 slot and perhaps not Top 10. 

Any given day of course.

Auburn/Fla St will be the better game, that's for sure.

The most concerned person should be Luke Fickell. Many Buckeye fans have been gunning for him all season.


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> if duke can hold them to 45 and florida can hold them to 37, auburn can hold them to 31. i think auburn can put 42 on them.


Don't put a whole lot of money on either of those.

In any event, the championship game is a win-win for Bama fans. Either the SEC wins 8 in a row or Erbern gets beat on a national stage.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> Watching Auburn and Missouri play and one can readily see why Washigton State almost beat Auburn in Alabama. Gawd, this teams are terrible. Middle of the Pac12 at best


Are you joking. I'm a big Pac 12 guy, but I can recognize good football when I see it. True Missouri played a strange tree man front which wasn't working for most of the game, but both team's had great offensive lines and a strong power running game. I love that kind of football. I would love to see Stanford against one of those two teams.

John


----------



## windycanyon

Gary M said:


> GO GREEN!! BIG 10 Champs! MSU's defense earned it's #1 ranking. Sorry to my Buckeye friends but this was the year for the Spartans


I'm sure happy about that outcome too!!!! Go Spartans! Had my "Alumni invite" to the Bowl game appear in my email box at 10:03pm PST last night. That was fast!


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> Are you joking. I'm a big Pac 12 guy, but I can recognize good football when I see it. True Missouri played a strange tree man front which wasn't working for most of the game, but both team's had great offensive lines and a strong power running game. I love that kind of football. I would love to see Stanford against one of those two teams.
> 
> John


I too was confused as to why Mizzou stayed with that 3-man front so long. Erbern is very good on the OL, and the misdirection is a nightmare if you are not disciplined. Plus, that dive play is like the old fullback dive out of the wishbone; they'll keep killing you with it until you stop it.

I would also submit that what you really need to start out with to try to shut that O down is a couple big, physical cornerbacks that excel being on an island and don't get caught peeking in the offensive backfield, as well as being physical enough to set the edge when necessary, a free safety that can play centerfield, and a strong safety that is about 3 cathead biscuits short of a linebacker to come up and play in the box. If the first three can win the majority of their battles, then you have a much better time with 8 in the box. I'm no coach, but it also appears that you might have better luck against it by simply ignoring any keys/reads, especially along the LOS, and simply focus on not getting moved. I noticed that a lot of times our defensive players would basically take themselves out of the plays, and credit that to excellent play design for starters.

Unfortunately, Alabama's only really good CB was dinged up all year, and the other one was by default. I'm not knocking the latter kid, who did the very best he could, but we need a major upgrade at both of those spots to play defense like we did in 2011 and 2012. Erbern in particular absolutely abused him, and I am sure that was one of the reasons the safety came up on that last TD in regulation. Oh well, tip your hat to a coaching staff that finds a weakness and has sense enough to continue to exploit it until adjustments are made.

And it still took us making way too many mistakes and the so-called ending of a lifetime to beat us. I don't like losing ever, but that is probably about as good as it gets to know you are going to be in contention every year.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> marvin,
> 
> i know it's impossible at seven consecutive for you left coasters to give props to the SEC.
> 
> but at four bcs championships in a row, can you at least admit that alabama, a state that is 49th in most national statstics has walked the earth as a giant?
> 
> bruins and trojans? uh....never close.
> ducks and beavers? c'mon man be serious.
> horns and aggies? psssst.
> noles, gators and canes? nah.
> wolverines and spartans? lol.
> sooners and cowboys? baaaah. they just had a great game today though! even if ok st didn't get credit for the int!
> dawgs and wreck? your kiddin' me, right?
> 
> you are very experienced marvin(translation....older than dirt;-)) admit you have never seen nothin' like it!


John - I'll comment on the hilited items - I'm a midwesterner, our state team just got beat 41-17 in the playoffs (note that - playoffs ). Any accomplishment is on the field & not on some dog website where a bunch of folks who apparently don't nor never have trained a real dog themselves  spout off about the accomplishments of someone else. If it's any consolation, I'd like to see AL in the glass football sweepstakes. 

& yes John I am experienced enough to recognize that things don't last forever - Basketball is my sport - the NCAA & the NIT were won in 1950 by CCNY & Bradley was runner up both times - Bradley had a center named Unruh 6"4" & a 5' 9" guard named Squeaky Melchiorre, the guys from CCNY were all indicted in a point shaving scandal. 



RookieTrainer said:


> I think Coach Saban sums up the problem the left coasters have with the SEC: "High achievers don't like mediocre people and mediocre people don't like high achievers."
> 
> I would think by this point 7 in a row would speak for itself, but apparently not.


I'll leave you with this thought - when Joe Louis won the Heavyweight Championship of the world a black guy was celebrating in Butte MT & happened to accost a Irish Miner telling him "we is champions". After the miner cold cocked him with one punch the miner looked down & said "only one of you black bastards is champion". So I ask what is your contribution to this recent series of good luck?



Dustin D said:


> My point is the hilarity of these statements.
> 
> Oh, if Mizzou wins 7 games what does that say?
> Oh, if Mizzou wins 9 games what does that say?
> Oh, if Mizzou wins the East, what does that say?
> Oh, if Mizzou wins the SEC, what does that say?
> 
> I mean, what does the fox say?
> 
> I find it hilarious how anything even remotely negative,
> or even close, is always somehow
> a sign of the DOWNFALL OF THE SEC!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Dustin, though you are thin skinned your stats are very good, sorry you had to play Santa yesterday . Does that mean you are fat & have a grey beard?

I spent the day watching my Grandson play Basketball so didn't watch the games. creates a different perspective .


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> I'll leave you with this thought - when Joe Louis won the Heavyweight Championship of the world a black guy was celebrating in Butte MT & happened to accost a Irish Miner telling him "we is champions". After the miner cold cocked him with one punch the miner looked down & said "only one of you black bastards is champion". .


classic! us "experienced" folk are laughing at that one.


----------



## Denver

Well, UW-Whitewater plays Mary Hardin Baylor next Saturday in the DIII Semi's. Hopefully my Hawks can continute the magic!


Denver said:


> crackerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Baylor, alright, but more likely *Mary Hardin*-Baylor, at 10-0 and No. 2 in DIII. Good to see that graphic above includes Fraudchione's Texas State Bobcats - he and Sherman the Accountant sure left little shoes for Sumlin to fill at aTm.
> 
> MG[/QUOTE
> MHB could potentially have a match up with UW-Whitewater in the Semi's! Warhawks Rule!
Click to expand...


----------



## BonMallari

Texas vs Oregon in the Alamo Bowl...the Mack Brown farewell edition..kleenex not needed...He had a good run, 16 years is enough


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> Dustin, though you are thin skinned your stats are very good, sorry you had to play Santa yesterday . Does that mean you are fat & have a grey beard?


@ 32, I'd hope not  lol


----------



## Dustin D

Official BCS Bowls

FSU vs Auburn - SHip
Baylor vs UCF - Fiesta
Bama vs Oklahoma - Sugar
Stanford vs Mich St - Rose
Clemson vs Ohio St. - Orange












BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Florida State13-02Auburn12-13Alabama11-14Michigan State12-15Stanford11-26Baylor11-17Ohio State12-18Missouri11-29South Carolina10-210Oregon10-211Oklahoma10-212Clemson10-213Oklahoma State10-214Arizona State10-315UCF11-116LSU9-317UCLA9-318Louisville11-119Wisconsin9-320Fresno State11-121Texas A&M8-422Georgia8-423Northern Illinois12-124Duke10-325USC9-4


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I wonder if he knows that The Outback Bowl takes a SEC least (East.) team & not from the Best (West.).



Official;


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I noticed that. Certainly not what they would want. I'll take it. Too bad Mett isn't there to light up that secondary.


----------



## Dustin D

Iowa is 3-1 vs the SEC in the BCS Era.

With back to back wins over Florida and LSU.

Of course that Iowa team did send 15 players to the NFL those years


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Time to go back to that Capital One Bowl against them. The 1st drive of the game, LSU stopped Iowa on a 3 & out. Because the side judge got hit by an Iowa player, his spot was altered & it have Iowa the 1st down & changed the dynamics from the start. Don't remind me about the ending of the game.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Marvin S said:


> So I ask what is your contribution to this recent series of good luck?


I guess in your world 7 (and looking like 8) in a row is good luck. I guess if one of your dogs wins 7 or 8 FTs in a row we will know what to attribute that to as well.

As for my contribution, my donations are going to pay coach's salaries and the rest of the program expenses like they do at most every big-time program, so there's that.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> Official BCS Bowls
> 
> FSU vs Auburn - SHip
> Baylor vs UCF - Fiesta
> Bama vs Oklahoma - Sugar
> Stanford vs Mich St - Rose
> Clemson vs Ohio St. - Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Florida State13-02Auburn12-13Alabama11-14Michigan State12-15Stanford11-26Baylor11-17Ohio State12-18Missouri11-29South Carolina10-210Oregon10-211Oklahoma10-212Clemson10-213Oklahoma State10-214Arizona State10-315UCF11-116LSU9-317UCLA9-318Louisville11-119Wisconsin9-320Fresno State11-121Texas A&M8-422Georgia8-423Northern Illinois12-124Duke10-325USC9-4


If the SEC guys on this forum weren't so obnoxious about rubbing in every BCS title I'd really be pulling for Auburn to win. I really like their style of play, and the way they beat Alabama and Missouri showed me they have grit.


----------



## coachmo

I'm not sure all of the SEC guys on here are "so obnoxious" as you put it rather some are merely defending the success of the conference against a good deal of bashing by others. I will be pulling for Auburn because I do support the SEC but realize it will be a difficult task as FSU is very talented. You on the other hand can pull for the ducks, oh wait they're playing in the Alamo Bowl! Just saying! That probably sounds obnoxious!


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> I'm not sure all of the SEC guys on here are "so obnoxious" as you put it rather some are merely defending the success of the conference against a good deal of bashing by others. I will be pulling for Auburn because I do support the SEC but realize it will be a difficult task as FSU is very talented. You on the other hand can pull for the ducks, oh wait they're playing in the Alamo Bowl! Just saying! That probably sounds obnoxious!


I hate the Ducks. I know the Beavers suck but my wife went to Oregon State. I'm a USC Trojan fan, but I will grudgingly root for most Pac 12 teams in a bowl game, the Ducks not so much. I also hate that gimmicky offense Oregon runs, give me old school, smash mouth football. 

I didn't mean to paint all SEC fans with such a broad brush, there are really only one or two that get my gall, most of you are gracious in victory or defeat.


----------



## Dustin D

Yea for real man. You quoted me and mentioned obnoxious. I hate obnoxious fans. LOL

Maybe you should just call out who you're talking to so we know who you're talking to.

Just saying.


----------



## BonMallari

coachmo said:


> I'm not sure all of the SEC guys on here are "so obnoxious" as you put it rather some are merely defending the success of the conference against a good deal of bashing by others. I will be pulling for Auburn because I do support the SEC but realize it will be a difficult task as FSU is very talented. You on the other hand can pull for the ducks, oh wait they're playing in the Alamo Bowl! Just saying! That probably sounds obnoxious!


hey now...My Horns are playing in the Alamo Bowl too...


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> hey now...My Horns are playing in the Alamo Bowl too...



...and are going to have their hands FULL!


----------



## Franco

Nick Saban: “We’re just going to show up at the BCS title game anyway”

http://www.sportspickle.com/2013/12/nick-saban-just-going-show-bcs-title-game-anyway
;-)


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> ...and are going to have their hands FULL!


We(Horns) couldnt stop OkState,or Baylor...unless half the Ducks offense gets lost on the way to San Antonio, the Horns have no answer for that offense, because they dont tackle well enough in space,and the dont have enough speed and athleticism at the linebacker spots to cover sideline to sideline, They will get beat to the edge and be chasing from behind all night, going to be a track meet and the other team has faster NIKE's


----------



## coachmo

I don't think I've ever used this phrase but here goes, "Hook'em Horns!" I think that's how it goes. I'll be pulling for UT for sure.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> Yea for real man. You quoted me and mentioned obnoxious. I hate obnoxious fans. LOL
> 
> Maybe you should just call out who you're talking to so we know who you're talking to.
> 
> Just saying.


No I didn't, I quoted Dustin's chart showing the bcs games. I quoted you later as an attempt to apologize for including everybody in the obnoxious fan clan.


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> I'm a USC Trojan fan.
> 
> I didn't mean to paint all SEC fans with such a broad brush, there are really only one or two that get my gall, most of you are gracious in victory or defeat.


John, do you think there may have been a time, say during the early to mid-2000s, that some of us were just as sick of hearing about how great USC was? And maybe seeing Snoop Dogg and Will Ferrell every time we turned around?

It all goes in cycles. I came of age during Coach Bryant's last 5 years or so, and I thought that's just how it was. Boy did I have a couple hard crashes coming. But one thing I learned was to enjoy it while it lasts, because you will certainly hear about it after it is gone.


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> Nick Saban: “We’re just going to show up at the BCS title game anyway”
> 
> http://www.sportspickle.com/2013/12/nick-saban-just-going-show-bcs-title-game-anyway
> ;-)


i have heard otherwise intelligent people make ridiculous statements many times.......this is one of those times! what's nick smokin'?


----------



## rboudet

roseberry said:


> i have heard otherwise intelligent people make ridiculous statements many times.......this is one of those times! what's nick smokin'?


This has got to be satire, right?


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> i have heard otherwise intelligent people make ridiculous statements many times.......this is one of those times! what's nick smokin'?


I believe you have been had,


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> i have heard otherwise intelligent people make ridiculous statements many times.......this is one of those times! what's nick smokin'?


Dessicated cow chips most likely. C'mon, man! - the article's a spoof, like we can only wish the Iron Bowl outcome was. As your 'Bama homie noted, "It all goes in cycles" - unfortunately, even once every 41 years with the Cow College doing the "cycling" is too frequent not to get my bile up.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

*

OUTBACK BOWL MATCH-UP


Iowa(8-4)*
Season Leaders
Passing: Rudock 195-324, 2281 yds, 18 tds
Rushing: Weisman 209 car, 938 yds, 7 tds
Receiving: Martin-Manley 39 rec, 384 yds, 4 tds

#7 in Total Defense
#17 in Rushing Defense

#80 in Total Offense

*Hawkeyes Losses*
Opponents record - 45-6
12-1 #23 Northern Illinois (Poinsettia Bowl)
12-1 #4 Mich. St. (Rose Bowl)
12-1 #7 Ohio St. (Orange Bowl)
9-3 #19 Wisconsin (Capitol One Bowl)

In 2013 against ranked opponents, Hawkeyes are 0-4.
Hawkeyes lost by 11 pts. avg. per game, 
scoring an average 18.5 pts per game in those losses.
In losses, the Hawkeyes hold the opposing team to 7 points below their normal offensive pts per game.
Also in losses Hawkeyes allow for 29.5 pts per game by the opposing team.

*Hawkeyes Wins;*
Opponents Record - 38-58
Hawkeyes Avg. pts/ per game in wins - 31.75
Avg. pts allowed in wins – 13.75
2 wins over Teams with Winning records
(8-4) Nebraska - 38-17
(8-4) Minn. - 23-7
=-=-=-=-=-===-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*LSU(9-3)*
Season Leaders
Mettenberger 192-296, 3082 yds, 22 tds
Hill 175 car, 1185 yds, 14 tds
Landry 75 rec, 1172 yds, 10 tds

#20 in Total Defense
#43 in Rushing Defense

#26 in Total Offense


*LSU Losses*
Opponents record- 26-10
8-4 Georgia (Gator Bowl)
7-5 OleMiss (Music City)
11-1 Alabama (Sugar Bowl)

In 2013 against ranked Opponents,
LSU is 3-2.
In Losses to OleMiss & UGA, LSU loss by 3 points.
Against Alabama LSU loss by 21. 
LSU allowed the opposing teams to score its pts. per game average
in each game.
LSU was also held to 27 pts per game, 10 points below it's average in losses.

*LSU Wins;*
Opponents record- 51-60
LSU avg. pts per game in wins - 40.2
Avg. pts allowed in wins – 18
3(4) wins over teams with Winning records.
(12-1) Auburn (National Championship Game)
(8-4) Texas A&M (Chick-fil-a Bowl)
(6-6) Miss St. (Liberty Bowl)
(8-6) Furman (Advanced one round in playoffs, beat by 2 Time Defending Champs NDSU)
------------------------------------------

What does all this mean? Nothing really.... lol Just fun to look at


----------



## BonMallari

it means that LSU is a 7.5 to 8 point favorite in the game

and while we are at it

Alabama - 15 vs Oklahoma

FSU - 7.5 vs Auburn

Oregon - 13.5 vs Texas

OSU - 1.5/2.5 vs Clemson

USC - 6 vs Fresno State


----------



## Wade Thurman

I think my SOONERS are going to get crushed!!! As much as I hate to say. I kind of thought they would be a 2 TD dog.

I believe Alabama is the best team in the country. I think if they were to play every top 5 team in a 2/3 they would win each one. 

GO BOOMER SOONER!!!!!



BonMallari said:


> it means that LSU is a 7.5 to 8 point favorite in the game
> 
> and while we are at it
> 
> Alabama - 15 vs Oklahoma
> 
> FSU - 7.5 vs Auburn
> 
> Oregon - 13.5 vs Texas
> 
> OSU - 1.5/2.5 vs Clemson
> 
> USC - 6 vs Fresno State


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> i have heard otherwise intelligent people make ridiculous statements many times.......this is one of those times! what's nick smokin'?


It's the Sports Pickle!:razz:


----------



## Dustin D

Back to this Ship Game Talk.

I'm sitting here. Looking at the past.

Here's what I see.

Without even getting into how many Heisman Winners and/or Candidates were embarrassed.
Jason White, Sam Bradford and Troy Smith.....ring a bell.

That 03' and 08' Sooners Team was scoring 40+ and 60+ points a GAME!
(They managed 14 points in Title Games against SEC Teams.) -LSU & Gators-

Same with Oregon Ducks and Ohio St.

All SUPER DUPER HIGH POWERED NON STOP 
TEAMS NO ONE WANTED TO PLAY-(Herbstreit) 

yata yata yata......talk about obnoxious John? Tell me about it...

They all came to the SHIP Game escorted by the Media.....and got worked.

In the Ship games, they score less than half their season average points against SEC Defenses.

That's not cocky, that's not soap box, that's not ego trip anything.
Just the cold hard facts ma'am.

I'm not saying FSU won't or can't beat Auburn. 
But Damn, *what exactly does FSU bring to the table that NONE of these other teams have?*

Auburn had a pretty bad defense against Oregon in 10'. 
Yet held the Super Duper Fastest Scoring College Football Team in NCAA HISTORY 
to a mere 19 points....

Auburn seems to bring a DYNAMIC piece to the puzzle. In 2010 it was Cam. In 2013 it's this Brutal Rushing Game with a QB that can run and throw. VERY MUCH SO like that 2005 Texas/Vince Young Team. 

What makes FSU different. They play in the ACC?

Ohio St, Sooners, and Oregon all come from bigger and tougher Conferences right? 
Yet all faced the same fate.

...so again...what makes FSU different? 

and if FSU does win? Do we throw out 7 in a row? or the 9 of 15 BCS Titles the SEC owns?

It's just silly. I'm so sick of hearing, "Is the SEC on the way down?" 'Will this be the year"?

I guess if Auburn does lose, THAT monkey will be off our backs.

But so many folks rooting against Auburn for the mere fact 
that they'd HATE to see yet another SEC team bring home the Crystal.

That's what sucks for me. Haters, just b/c.

I think that's what Saban meant in that quote RookieTrainer shared.



> "High achievers don't like mediocre people and mediocre people don't like high achievers."


That's not saying that's how he thinks. 
He's just attempting to explain the hate and displeasure towards the conference.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> Back to this Ship Game Talk.
> 
> I'm sitting here. Looking at the past.
> 
> Here's what I see.
> 
> Without even getting into how many Heisman Winners and/or Candidates were embarrassed.
> Jason White, Sam Bradford and Troy Smith.....ring a bell.
> 
> That 03' and 08' Sooners Team was scoring 40+ and 60+ points a GAME!
> (They managed 14 points in Title Games against SEC Teams.) -LSU & Gators-
> 
> Same with Oregon Ducks and Ohio St.
> 
> All SUPER DUPER HIGH POWERED NON STOP
> TEAMS NO ONE WANTED TO PLAY-(Herbstreit)
> 
> yata yata yata......talk about obnoxious John? Tell me about it...
> 
> They all came to the SHIP Game escorted by the Media.....and got worked.
> 
> In the Ship games, they score less than half their season average points against SEC Defenses.
> 
> That's not cocky, that's not soap box, that's not ego trip anything.
> Just the cold hard facts ma'am.
> 
> I'm not saying FSU won't or can't beat Auburn.
> But Damn, *what exactly does FSU bring to the table that NONE of these other teams have?*
> 
> Auburn had a pretty bad defense against Oregon in 10'.
> Yet held the Super Duper Fastest Scoring College Football Team in NCAA HISTORY
> to a mere 19 points....
> 
> Auburn seems to bring a DYNAMIC piece to the puzzle. In 2010 it was Cam. In 2013 it's this Brutal Rushing Game with a QB that can run and throw. VERY MUCH SO like that 2005 Texas/Vince Young Team.
> 
> What makes FSU different. They play in the ACC?
> 
> Ohio St, Sooners, and Oregon all come from bigger and tougher Conferences right?
> Yet all faced the same fate.
> 
> ...so again...what makes FSU different?
> 
> and if FSU does win? Do we throw out 7 in a row? or the 9 of 15 BCS Titles the SEC owns?
> 
> It's just silly. I'm so sick of hearing, "Is the SEC on the way down?" 'Will this be the year"?
> 
> I guess if Auburn does lose, THAT monkey will be off our backs.
> 
> But so many folks rooting against Auburn for the mere fact
> that they'd HATE to see yet another SEC team bring home the Crystal.
> 
> That's what sucks for me. Haters, just b/c.
> 
> I think that's what Saban meant in that quote RookieTrainer shared.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not saying that's how he thinks.
> He's just attempting to explain the hate and displeasure towards the conference.


Dustin, would you mind sharing the remaining article where the quote came from, I would be interested in hearing the rest of the remarks.


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> Dustin, would you mind sharing the remaining article where the quote came from, I would be interested in hearing the rest of the remarks.


I believe it was said in the (60 Minutes) with Nick Saban
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minutes-behind-the-scenes-with-nick-saban/


----------



## BonMallari

Jimbo Fisher basically used the model he learned from you guys at LSU and has quietly recruited the best classes the last couple of years, IMO he has built an SEC type team that plays in the ACC...If you look up old articles of 2012 recruiting it will show that Jameis Winston wasnt some no name walk on



> Then came the gem of the class -- five-star Jameis Winston, the top dual-threat quarterback in the country. Out of Hueytown (Al.), Winston was a tough fight for the Seminoles. He has not signed his paperwork yet, but plans to do so later in the week or over the weekend, after getting the chance to sit down with his family. He reiterated again today that he is "all-Nole." Winston is an incredible athlete with a big arm and a flare for making plays. FSU will have to win out against the baseball draft for him, come summer.


http://www.tomahawknation.com/2012/2/1/2764806/florida-state-football-recruiting-class-2012-fsu


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> I believe it was said in the (60 Minutes) with Nick Saban
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minutes-behind-the-scenes-with-nick-saban/


I saw that interview and I have no idea how you made this leap: "He's just attempting to explain the hate and displeasure towards the conference.", nothing in that interview suggests anything to what you stated. Heck, he may have been calling LSU or USC mediocre for all we know, but nothing about the SEC was even mentioned in regards to those words.


----------



## Dustin D

I have no idea what he meant. Which is why I said '*I think*'.

It's also why I said, "*I believe it was said*" b/c I didn't know where it was said.

RoookieTrainer posted it. I took a gander at what it meant.


----------



## mngundog

On the way to a third straight FCS Championship, two losses in three years and the best Coach Bohl's was offered is Wyoming? Seriously know one needs a coach in D1 football?
http://espn.go.com/college-football...raig-bohl-else-coach-north-dakota-state-bison


----------



## Dustin D

...and he took it? once again BEFORE the Playoffs are over...


----------



## huntinman

RookieTrainer said:


> John, do you think there may have been a time, say during the early to mid-2000s, that some of us were just as sick of hearing about how great USC was? And maybe seeing Snoop Dogg and Will Ferrell every time we turned around?
> 
> It all goes in cycles. I came of age during Coach Bryant's last 5 years or so, and I thought that's just how it was. Boy did I have a couple hard crashes coming. But one thing I learned was to enjoy it while it lasts, because you will certainly hear about it after it is gone.


You have to admit... USC's cheerleaders have the best sweaters in the country. Always have, always will.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> But Damn, *what exactly does FSU bring to the table that NONE of these other teams have?*


The difference is, Free Shoes U plays defense. They are fast & very athletic. The OL & DL are both damn fine units. I think they're too fast side to side to get gashed by the rushing attack of AU. They also have a very good pro style offense. There is no harder offense to defend than a pro style that can run & pass. Of course we will see soon enough. AU is the dog in this game for a reason.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Jimbo Fisher basically used the model he learned from you guys at LSU and has quietly recruited the best classes the last couple of years, IMO he has built an SEC type team that plays in the ACC...If you look up old articles of 2012 recruiting it will show that Jameis Winston wasnt some no name walk on
> 
> http://www.tomahawknation.com/2012/2/1/2764806/florida-state-football-recruiting-class-2012-fsu


Now THAT I can believe. THAT sounds like a good reasonable logic behind what makes FSU different.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> The difference is, Free Shoes U plays defense. They are fast & very athletic. The OL & DL are both damn fine units. I think they're too fast side to side to get gashed by the rushing attack of AU. Of course we will see soon enough. AU is the dog in this game for a reason.


Bro'Ham. Maybe you missed a few Auburn Games. But they don't run side to side. They pretty much run through the tackles.

I do think however that they will not DOMINATE FSU on the ground. If they do win, it will have to be balanced. No way they just line up and run, run ....run against FSU like they did against Mizzou. They'll have to throw more like they did against UGA.

Then again....they threw for less than 100 yards against Bama. But had they thrown the ball down the field a little more, they may have converted some of those 3rd downs.

Like this one. Two completed passes, both for negative yards?


2nd and 5 at ALA 37
Nick Marshall pass complete to Quan Bray for *a loss of 4 yards *to the Alab 41.
3rd and 9 at ALA 41
Nick Marshall pass complete to Corey Grant for *a loss of 2 yards *to the Alab 43.
4th and 11 at ALA 43
Steven Clark *punt* for 42 yards, downed at the Alab 1.
 


Gotta have better play calling than that in the 2nd half of the game.

Bama drove down the field (*From their 1 yard line*) to set up another FG. 

That un-converted 3rd down was *crucial. 


*


----------



## Dustin D

BTW, did you guys see this?



TV: ESPN U, DTV: 208
 01/01 1:00 PM
251 *Wisconsin*
252 *South Carolina*
-1 -10
49u-10
 
-1 -10
49½u-10 
 
-1½ -10

 
 
-2 -10

 
-1½ -10

 
 
-2 -10

 
-1 -10




#19 Wisconsin(9-3/Big 10) picked as favorites over #9 Gamecocks(10-2/SEC)???


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> BTW, did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> 
> TV: ESPN U, DTV: 208
>  01/01 1:00 PM
> 251 *Wisconsin*
> 252 *South Carolina*
> -1 -10
> 49u-10
> 
> -1 -10
> 49½u-10
> 
> -1½ -10
> 
> 
> 
> -2 -10
> 
> 
> -1½ -10
> 
> 
> 
> -2 -10
> 
> 
> -1 -10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #19 Wisconsin(9-3/Big 10) picked as favorites over #9 Gamecocks(10-2/SEC)???




One of the guys, either Herbstreit or J. Palmer picked this game as the team on upset alert...Had Wisconsin not laid an egg vs Penn State they were in line for a BCS at large berth


----------



## canuckkiller

Well, we will soon know.

Joe Mixon has the Badgers as one of his 4 teams along with UCLA, CAL, O. U & 5 if Sarkiasian calls.

Bill Connor


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Bro'Ham. Maybe you missed a few Auburn Games. But they don't run side to side. They pretty much run through the tackles.
> 
> I do think however that they will not DOMINATE FSU on the ground. If they do win, it will have to be balanced. No way they just line up and run, run ....run against FSU like they did against Mizzou. They'll have to throw more like they did against UGA.
> 
> Then again....they threw for less than 100 yards against Bama. But had they thrown the ball down the field a little more, they may have converted some of those 3rd downs.
> 
> Like this one. Two completed passes, both for negative yards?
> 
> 
> 2nd and 5 at ALA 37
> Nick Marshall pass complete to Quan Bray for *a loss of 4 yards *to the Alab 41.
> 3rd and 9 at ALA 41
> Nick Marshall pass complete to Corey Grant for *a loss of 2 yards *to the Alab 43.
> 4th and 11 at ALA 43
> Steven Clark *punt* for 42 yards, downed at the Alab 1.
>  
> 
> 
> Gotta have better play calling than that in the 2nd half of the game.
> 
> Bama drove down the field (*From their 1 yard line*) to set up another FG.
> 
> That un-converted 3rd down was *crucial.
> 
> 
> *


I think so much of that offense is predicated on spreading a team out & using speed to win. Yes, they do run between the tackles, but it takes lateral quickness to beat that scheme. Penetration is key & I think they have the DL to do just that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> BTW, did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> 
> TV: ESPN U, DTV: 208
>  01/01 1:00 PM
> 251 *Wisconsin*
> 252 *South Carolina*
> -1 -10
> 49u-10
> 
> -1 -10
> 49½u-10
> 
> -1½ -10
> 
> 
> 
> -2 -10
> 
> 
> -1½ -10
> 
> 
> 
> -2 -10
> 
> 
> -1 -10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #19 Wisconsin(9-3/Big 10) picked as favorites over #9 Gamecocks(10-2/SEC)???


No way would I put South Carolina as the dogs in that game.


----------



## Dustin D

http://www.soonerfans.com/forums/showthread.php?181904-We-can-beat-Bama&



> We can beat Bama *We can beat Bama, and I think we can do it without playing our best game.*
> 
> I know stats don't tell the whole story. But they do tell part of a story.
> 
> There is a lot of misconception about Bama.
> When I think of Bama, I think of a team you can't stop from running and a team that you can't run against.
> 
> Neither is completely true - especially the part that you can't stop them from running.
> 
> A brief look at this year's stats, which do mean something at this point in the year, says two things real quick.
> 
> First, Bama is the best D we've seen all year.
> Second, surprisingly, we're the best defense they've seen too.
> Statistically, we're the second best D they've seen. Va Tech being #1.
> 
> But Va Tech played no one. The best win Va Tech has this year is either N.carolina or Ga. Tech. They didn't beat a ranked team all year.
> AND.... Bama played Va. Tech the first game of the year.
> So, sinse then, we're the best D Bama will face all year. I honstly think Va Tech's defense isn't as good as ours is.
> 
> Offensively, they throw better than we do (no kidding right?) - well exept for Grant Bothun, who at this point has a 99.9% passer rating (Thanks OSU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> But they're not great at it. They're #60 in the county. We're #99.
> 
> And the defenses they've played are just a bit below the level of defenses we've faced.
> And Auburn, who they just lost to isn't even on the first page of stats (top 50) of total defense.
> Bama's offense only put 28 against Auburn, a defense that is worse than many we've faced this year. Worse than OSU and we just put up 33 against them with a rag tag beat up offense playing 3 QBs in one game with 4 different people thowing passes.
> 
> My point? We can win a defensive battle with Alabama.
> And I think we can score more than most believe as long as we don't drop the ball like we did against Texas - our worst game of the year by far.
> 
> Quick list of stats...
> 
> 2nd best rush defense Bama has seen - Va tech #8 and the statistical best to date
> OU #27
> LSU #43 (statistically the 2nd best D Bama has seen up to this point in all D categories)
> Bama is the best rush D we've seen #11
> Best we've seen so far is OSU at 22 followed by Baylor at 25 - both better than any team Bama has seen this year
> 
> 2nd best scoring D they've seen -- Va Tech best to date
> But then we're 23, Next best they've seen is LSU at 30
> We've played OSU #14 baylor #19 - both better than any team Bama has seen this year (excluding Va Tech)
> Bama #2 scoring D.
> 
> 2nd best total D - Va Tech best to date
> We're 13.
> Next best they've seen is LSU at 20
> Baylor was #17 - So we've played better defenses than Bama has to date.
> Total D Alabama #5
> 
> Bama beat 2 ranked teams.
> LSU 38-17
> and Ole Miss 25-0
> Lost to Auburn
> 
> Oklahoma beat 1 ranked team all year. OSU
> Lost to Baylor and Texas
> 
> So, Oklahoma has the best win of both Bama by OU beating OSU (vs. Bama beating LSU)
> But Bama has 1 more win against ranked teams (LSU and Ole Miss - who statistically is pretty bad and I think gets love for being in the SEC)
> 
> 
> Offense:
> Bama #18 Rush offense
> OU #21
> 
> Pass:
> Bama #60
> OU #99
> 
> Keep in mind when looking at the offensive stats here, we've played better defenses than Bama. We run the ball as good as they do.
> 
> I can't find any passing D stats on the NCAA site tonight for some reason.​





> They've never seen a powerhouse defense like the ones the Big XII has.


----------



## Wade Thurman

No we can't 




dustin d said:


> http://www.soonerfans.com/forums/showthread.php?181904-we-can-beat-bama&


----------



## crackerd

I dunno, Wade - had my attention from the 'Bama sideline until that last quote 



> They've never seen a powerhouse defense like the ones the Big XII has.


that Dustin so thoughtfully included. 

Though I must admit, when your own D gets gashed for 300 large up the middle by the Cow College, may be best to keep your counsel about "powerhouse defenses."

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think so much of that offense is predicated on spreading a team out & using speed to win. Yes, they do run between the tackles, but it takes lateral quickness to beat that scheme. Penetration is key & I think they have the DL to do just that.


I have thought something similar, and I think LSU had some success with that earlier this season when they beat AU pretty good.

If you are going to penetrate, you better make sure that everybody penetrates and that you guess right about where to penetrate a lot. I don't think Malzahn is some kind of genius, but he certainly understands how to identify a weakness on defense and create numbers to attack it. He is also very adept at using misdirection to get defenders to take them selves out of the play.

I think you probably do well to wall off their OL IF you have the personnel to do it. I think we would have fared much better with Cody or Jesse Williams in the middle and able to hold both A gaps. Then the dive is not nearly as successful, and everything in their offense is predicated on the success of the dive. Kind of like the fullback dive out of the wishbone. If you can stop that with a "normal" personnel group it gives you many more players to chase down the other two options.

As I said earlier, you also need a couple big, physical CBs that you can simply turn loose in man coverage, leaving 8-9 defenders otherwise.

My $0.02, which is probably not worth that.


----------



## Granddaddy

Actually the winged-T uses miss-direction to get defenders to abandon their primary responsibilities to produce running room, i.e., defenders have to stay at home - over-pursuit will get killed against the Auburn scheme. And Auburn's version requires good one-on-one tackling skills by the defense. Getting penetration can be effective but not at the expense of losing gap responsibility. UGA did a very credible job against Auburn in the 2nd half of their game. If FSU can be that good for the entire game, they can win big over Auburn. But if FSU attempts to beat the offensive linemen by penetrating around the defenders and leaving gaps, or by over-pursuit then Auburn can run it up on FSU.

Having a month to prepare is a big advantage to be effective against the Auburn winged-T versus Missouri or other SEC schools since they don't face another offense like Auburn's. LSU was fortunate to face Auburn early before they were effective in the offense. Auburn has been better each week in this offense & they have the personnel to run it effectively. Just remember that the foundation of the winged-T is to use miss-direction to gain advantage over stronger, faster defenders, so the Auburn offense can neutralize a superior FSU defense if FSU is not disciplined in their approach - something a month of seeing the winged-T in practice should provide. It should be a good game.


----------



## mngundog

FSU by 14.


----------



## crackerd

mngundog said:


> FSU by 44.


That would be my dream come true, SEC homer or not.

But I won't bother watching.

Granddaddy, good take on UGA stacking the Barn up in the 2d half. Think the 'Who did that for much of the game, too - or at least until the game with the Cow College was long decided. I wasn't so much astonished at their running the ball up the gut on 'Bama as by the disappearance of what was touted as one of the best linebacking corps in the country. Still baffled by it.

And to go retro one better on you than the winged-T, the Cow College option is mighty redolent, to me anyhow, of the Notre Dame box - letting the defense commit before the play unfolds. I think Rookie Trainer gave "Gilligan" (Malzahn) the perfect amount of credit.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Chip Brown from Orangebloods is reporting Mack Brown will be resigning in the next 24-48 hrs....

Dear Santa : if you deliver Nick Saban to Austin, and bring me one of the Victoria's Secret girls from tonight's fashion show, you will make this the best Christmas ever...


----------



## crackerd

Bon, I'm not overly concerned about St. Nick going from T'town down the Tejas chimney. But do you think, given the circumstances of what's essentially a forced retirement for Mack, that Willy Muschamp - were he still at Tejas as "head coach-in-waiting" - would get the job? Or would he be force-resigned/bought out too?

MG


----------



## Wade Thurman

the spread is 2 TD and I believe that is accurate. Stoops, for whatever reason used to be a wonderful coach if he had a month to prepare for a team. Now I constantly see undiscipline play and Blake Bell is TERRIBLE, can't stand him. slow as a turtle and less accurate the C. Ponder. I can't believe I just said that, can it be true there is a QB less accurate? OU has some speed and some good skilled RB's and WR's on the O side but on the D side, Mike Stoops needs to leave. Venerable was better DC. It really pains me to write this but I won't look thru rose colored glasses. I love my SOONERS but this is not a good match up!!



crackerd said:


> I dunno, Wade - had my attention from the 'Bama sideline until that last quote
> 
> 
> 
> that Dustin so thoughtfully included.
> 
> Though I must admit, when your own D gets gashed for 300 large up the middle by the Cow College, may be best to keep your counsel about "powerhouse defenses."
> 
> MG


----------



## achiro

Wade said:


> the spread is 2 TD and I believe that is accurate. Stoops, for whatever reason used to be a wonderful coach if he had a month to prepare for a team. Now I constantly see undiscipline play and Blake Bell is TERRIBLE, can't stand him. slow as a turtle and less accurate the C. Ponder. I can't believe I just said that, can it be true there is a QB less accurate? OU has some speed and some good skilled RB's and WR's on the O side but on the D side, Mike Stoops needs to leave. Venerable was better DC. It really pains me to write this but I won't look thru rose colored glasses. I love my SOONERS but this is not a good match up!!


Mike Stoops D is MUCH better than V's. Part of the problem Mike is dealing with right now is the terrible recruiting V and his were doing. This years D was good and could have been even better if 1. They hadn't been torn to shreds with key injuries. Starting tackle and LB out early in the season hurt bad. and 2. If the offense had been able to do anything besides 3 and out in a few games games the D would have been able to stay fresh. You are one of the very few people I've ever heard say that about Mike Stoops. The offense was the weak link this season. 
The QB situation is pretty rough for sure but not as bad as you are saying here. Bell is the most accurate passer OU has right now and he is great when he is on(Tulsa, ND, last drive vs OSU) but awful when he is not(Baylor, Texas). He has been very limited by the playcalling and whether that is the fault of Josh or he just can't execute the other stuff I don't know. Bell can run but the only times the coaches let him it is projected to the point that everyone in the stadium knows it's going to happen and that makes it pretty easy for most defenses to stop him. The other two guys are definitely more mobile but can't complete even the easiest passes most of the time. 
Injuries really hurt, when you look at the list of starters out for the season and banged up it is pretty scary. 
That said, it is a huge uphill battle for OU against 'bama but I don't really see a downside to this game. If they lose, they were suppose to anyway, if they win, well...huge!
Overall, this is a very young team and if the qb can come along, this team has a bright future.


----------



## Dustin D

Bob Stoops is 7-7 in Bowl Games, 
1-4 in the BCS Title Game, 
0-2 against the SEC in Bowl Games, (03' & 06' National Championship Games)
3-4 against the SEC in season games.

Here's his chance to shine.
/

BTW a poster on the Rant had a Topic about Brown leaving since yesterday morning. Said it'd be known today.


and uh Bell? well.....


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Bon, I'm not overly concerned about St. Nick going from T'town down the Tejas chimney. But do you think, given the circumstances of what's essentially a forced retirement for Mack, that Willy Muschamp - were he still at Tejas as "head coach-in-waiting" - would get the job? Or would he be force-resigned/bought out too?
> 
> MG


when they hired Steve Patterson as the new AD, Muschamp possibility flew out the door (rumor has it that he offered Applewhite a spot on his staff possibly as the OC)

IMO the reason Patterson got the job is because he assured the Regents that not only could he let MB go with very little blow back BUT that he could also deliver a NAME HC to replace him....

Fast forward to present time, with USC making their choice, Petersen going to UW, and Mora Jr staying put, they eliminated three possible candidates for the job..its good that UT didnt win the Big 12 or they would have been forced to eat the big one..

UT has also painted themselves into a corner, if they dont have someone who is an obvious upgrade to MB waiting on the tarmac in a G10, then they have no choice but to keep the status quo....

I wont believe Saban till I see him behind the podium flashing the Hook Em Horns signal


----------



## RookieTrainer

My high school lo those many years ago ran an offense they called the Notre Dame Box, but my father always said it was really just a Winged-T. AU's offense reminds me of that a great deal. I would argue that you almost need to abandon any keys or reads and simply hold your spot on the DL, regardless of what the OL does. AU is particularly good at disguising their plays by doing unorthodox things with their OL.

Combine this with very little time to adjust and you get outflanked a lot if you are trying to do too much on D.

My real concern about what is going on is really with the officials. If the stated purpose of an HUNH offense is to gas a defense full of 18-23 year old men in prime physical condition so that they start to ignore their fundamentals, get out of position, and make bad decisions, what in the world does it do to the officials? And if it cuts down on defensive adjustment time does it not also cut down on the time the officials have to do their checks for illegal formations, eligible receivers, false starts, and such? And I pity the poor umpire, who many times barely gets away from the LOS before the ball is snapped, and really has not a prayer of getting into position to call anything but the most blatant of holding penalties - assuming of course that there were holding penalties to call. There may be even more misdirection here than meets the eye.

I hope that Alabama decides to include a no-huddle package (not necessarily hurry-up) in their offense next year designed to hamper defensive substitutions. I would love to see what our OL and RBs could do against a DL that was good and gassed about midway through the 3rd quarter.



Granddaddy said:


> Actually the winged-T uses miss-direction to get defenders to abandon their primary responsibilities to produce running room, i.e., defenders have to stay at home - over-pursuit will get killed against the Auburn scheme. And Auburn's version requires good one-on-one tackling skills by the defense. Getting penetration can be effective but not at the expense of losing gap responsibility. UGA did a very credible job against Auburn in the 2nd half of their game. If FSU can be that good for the entire game, they can win big over Auburn. But if FSU attempts to beat the offensive linemen by penetrating around the defenders and leaving gaps, or by over-pursuit then Auburn can run it up on FSU.
> 
> Having a month to prepare is a big advantage to be effective against the Auburn winged-T versus Missouri or other SEC schools since they don't face another offense like Auburn's. LSU was fortunate to face Auburn early before they were effective in the offense. Auburn has been better each week in this offense & they have the personnel to run it effectively. Just remember that the foundation of the winged-T is to use miss-direction to gain advantage over stronger, faster defenders, so the Auburn offense can neutralize a superior FSU defense if FSU is not disciplined in their approach - something a month of seeing the winged-T in practice should provide. It should be a good game.


----------



## Franco

The NFL Channel annouced that Saban is signing a 7 million a year contract extension with Bama. The question is; will Nick send UT a Thank You note?


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> The NFL Channel annouced that Saban is signing a 7 million a year contract extension with Bama. The question is; will Nick send UT a Thank You note?


if thats the case then Jimmy Sexton played both sides like a concert pianist...


did some checking around on the NFL Channel report...and that 7 million dollar extension was the one that Sexton had on his desk since it was reported last week...but apparently was never signed...Even Rich Eisen from the same NFL Channel just tweeted that the Saban to Texas story is gaining legs....

all I know is there is a TON of misinformation out there from all the parties plus from many that have no interest at all..Its quite entertaining..bordering on maniacal


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

St. Nick to Texas. Done deal.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick to Texas. Done deal.


just curious Jacob, since you are wired in to the LSU message boards, what is their take on the subject ? do they think its real ? Do they even care ? Are they laughing and saying I told you so ?


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick to Texas. Done deal.


jacob, i hope it's true......the tide needed another good reason to rodeo up and bulldog some long horns!

bon, i suggest you leave santa out of this and just watch the show tonight and give yourself a nice gift!


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> just curious Jacob, since you are wired in to the LSU message boards, what is their take on the subject ? do they think its real ? Do they even care ? Are they laughing and saying I told you so ?


It's freaking STUPID!

Most folks are ready to pull their freakin HAIR OUT b/c we're all so sick of hearing about NICK SABAN TO TEXAS!

He's NOT GOING! get over it. He'll Retire @ Bama. 

Yet even if he did leave, WHO CARES!?!?

I'm ready to puke with all this incredible ridiculous drama over Brown and Saban. 

There's my take. I don't give a crap where they go or for how much. 
I just want to watch football. Whether or not Saban or Brown are head coaches are not, 
makes no difference to me.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> just curious Jacob, since you are wired in to the LSU message boards, what is their take on the subject ? do they think its real ? Do they even care ? Are they laughing and saying I told you so ?


Most people that I know don't care either way. It's a business. I wouldn't be shocked if he left. I can see why. 



roseberry said:


> jacob, i hope it's true......the tide needed another good reason to rodeo up and bulldog some long horns!
> 
> bon, i suggest you leave santa out of this and just watch the show tonight and give yourself a nice gift!


You don't really want it to be true. In any event, how is the duck season going?


----------



## Dustin D

Yea. You want him to stay. We know. 

Just like we'd have liked to seen these three in the middle stay for a few more years. LOL

http://dy.snimg.com/story-image/2/11/173350/12304-650-366.jpg


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Yea. You want him to stay. We know.
> 
> Just like we'd have liked to seen these three in the middle stay for a few more years. LOL
> 
> http://dy.snimg.com/story-image/2/11/173350/12304-650-366.jpg


What a classic picture...my boy WM on one side and Jimbo on the other..were there any other notables on that staff that went on to HC jobs anywhere


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No way would I put South Carolina as the dogs in that game.


I'm a SC fan and I wouldn't be surprised if they blew it. For some reason they were chomping at the bit for the Cotton Bowl. I guess there was some talk of a Bowl swap... But anyway, they are a Jekyll & Hyde Team. The lost to TN... But beat MO at MO? Granted, MO missed a chip shot FG. But if they can find a way to blow it... Don't put it past them.


----------



## schaeffer

Well, the best, highest paid college football minds in Las Vegas, obviously aren't following this thread and all the SEC chest thumping. Dustin, you or Hawkes really need to call and point out the error of their ways: How dare they, in their ignorance, have an SEC team an underdog? That aside, bless your pointed little 
sec heads--I know that yawl be rooting AGAINST the Longhorns.


----------



## coachmo

Hey, the troll returns from middle earth with more masterful insight! Go ducks!


----------



## schaeffer

Thanks Coachmo. I always suspected that you were a Duck at heart. We appreciate the support. Go Ducks!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Yea. You want him to stay. We know.
> 
> Just like we'd have liked to seen these three in the middle stay for a few more years. LOL
> 
> http://dy.snimg.com/story-image/2/11/173350/12304-650-366.jpg


Talk about a stacked coaching staff (There were more than just those 3 in the middle.). LSU had a dynasty waiting. If only he would have forgot about The NFL. What could have been, regards.


----------



## BonMallari

out of all the coaches that served under Mack only three really stood out and all 3 had SEC ties and all 3 were DC and they made All Americans at many positions...those men were Carl "Bull" Reese , Gene Chizik. and Muschamp...in 16 seasons at UT Mack did a poor job of developing coaching talent,mainly because he was NEVER considered a good X's and O's coach, or even a great coordinator


----------



## DoubleHaul

BonMallari said:


> in 16 seasons at UT Mack did a poor job of developing coaching talent,mainly because he was NEVER considered a good X's and O's coach, or even a great coordinator


His strength is schmoozing with boosters followed by recruiting (or, more accurately, closing the deal when the assistants get a live one on grounds). When he got the job, I was shocked. But then I was fairly young and had not had as many years seeing how far folks can go in any workplace by 'managing up' well.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Report from Austin. At New Austin Airport heard over the loud speaker "Mr. Saban your rental car is ready". Sounds like a prank by a Aggie on the page system.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> What a classic picture...my boy WM on one side and Jimbo on the other..were there any other notables on that staff that went on to HC jobs anywhere


The 2003 LSU Football Coaching Staff;

Head Coach
Nick Saban

Offensive Coordinator
Jimbo Fisher

Defensive Coordinator
Will Muschamp

Assistant Head Coach
Kirk Doll

Defensive Line Coach
Travis Jones

Defensive Backs Coach
Tim Walton

Assistant Strength & Conditioning Coach
Bo Davis

Offensive Line Coach
Stacy Searels

Assistant Head Coach
Stan Hixon

Graduate Assistant
Harlon Barnett

Graduate Assistant
Lawrence Dawsey

Graduate Assistant
James Coley

Running Backs Coach
Derek Dooley

Assistant Head Coach
Lance Thompson

Graduate Assistant
Scott Cochran

Assistant Strength Coach
Scott Cochran

Strengt and Conditioning Coach
Mike Collins

Go here> http://coachingroots.com/football/teams/lsu-tigers/2003

and you can click on their names and see where they are now.




schaeffer said:


> Well, the best, highest paid college football minds in Las Vegas, obviously aren't following this thread and all the SEC chest thumping. Dustin, you or Hawkes really need to call and point out the error of their ways: How dare they, in their ignorance, have an SEC team an underdog? That aside, bless your pointed little
> sec heads--I know that yawl be rooting AGAINST the Longhorns.


It has nothing to do with the SEC Jack-ass. 

South Carolina(10-2) is the *#9* Team in the country, 
one win removed from going to their Conference Title Game.

Wisconsin(9-3), 10 places behind USCe @ *#19*, 18 places behind USCe in (Strength of Schedule)
is a 3 loss team, with 2 of those losses coming from NON-RANKED teams and one of those @ Home.

None of that has anything to do with the SEC and doesn't normally spell out that the lower ranked team should be the favorite. Find another game in the bowls that looks like this. THAT is why I pointed it out.

Like usual, haters like yourself are more obsessed with the SEC than the actual fans.

Stop *ASS*uming everything has to have an SEC twist to it. *It's obnoxious.*.... see John Robinson? this is what we're talking about.





/


----------



## Dustin D

Anyway Bon. Most notably out of that 2003 LSU coaching Squad.

You have the three obvious. Saban, Jimbo and Will M. (Man that's some Power right there)
(Saban took several with him to MIA where they dispersed from there when he bailed)

Here's where a few are today as of 2013

We all know Derek Dooley - Dallas Cowboys WR Coach 

But there's;
Tim Walton - * St. Louis Rams *Defensive Coordinator
Travis Jones - *Seahawks* Defensive Line Coach

Those Three Graduate Assistants;
Harlon Barnett - *Michigan State* Defensive Secondary Coach
Lawrence Darsey - *Florida State* Passing Game Coordinator
James Coley - *Miami*Offensive Coordinator

Lance Thompson* - Alabama *Assistant Head Coach
Scott - *Alabama *Director of Strength and Conditioning

Bo Davis -* Longhorns *D-Tackle Coach
Stacy - *Longhorns* Asst. Head Coach

Stan - *Penn State *Assit. Head Coach


----------



## Denver

Dustin, Who are the two unranked teams that have beaten the Badgers? Lost to #14 ASU by a horrible call at the end. Lost to #7 OSU in a game that they could've won on the road, and lost to Penn St. I have no excuse for the Penn St. loss, it was just flat out ugly.


----------



## Dustin D

Denver said:


> Dustin, Who are the two unranked teams that have beaten the Badgers?
> Lost to #14 ASU by a horrible call at the end.
> Lost to #7 OSU in a game that they could've won on the road, and
> lost to Penn St. I have no excuse for the Penn St. loss, it was just flat out ugly.


You don't get credit for winning or losing to a ranked team,
unless they are actually ranked when you play them. Not my rules.

ASU didn't break into the Top 25 until Week 11 when they beat #14 UCLA.(Which isn't even ranked now)

If you really wanted to start breaking down play by play the coulda/shoulda/woulda's of each loss, well we could, it'd be fun. 
For a little while lol
We could spend hours doing that for every team with 2 losses and have all sorts of different results but in the end just be staring at what could have been.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Achiro, you being in state please tell me OU has someone in the wings for next year to replace Bell. Ponder can look good at time as well but it is the inconsistent play that gets you to pull out your hair. I do have to disagree with your assumption however that Bell can run. He is to slooowwwww. Big? yes. Powerful? Can't disagree. But he runs like he has concrete blocks attached to his feet. I believe you have something there when you mention Huepel. I'm not sure he is all that great as an OC. What I sometimes question is the fact that Stoops, who likes to throw it, yet he never has a great QB in place. The best one he has had was Bradford. Why do you think that is?




achiro said:


> Mike Stoops D is MUCH better than V's. Part of the problem Mike is dealing with right now is the terrible recruiting V and his were doing. This years D was good and could have been even better if 1. They hadn't been torn to shreds with key injuries. Starting tackle and LB out early in the season hurt bad. and 2. If the offense had been able to do anything besides 3 and out in a few games games the D would have been able to stay fresh. You are one of the very few people I've ever heard say that about Mike Stoops. The offense was the weak link this season.
> The QB situation is pretty rough for sure but not as bad as you are saying here. Bell is the most accurate passer OU has right now and he is great when he is on(Tulsa, ND, last drive vs OSU) but awful when he is not(Baylor, Texas). He has been very limited by the playcalling and whether that is the fault of Josh or he just can't execute the other stuff I don't know. Bell can run but the only times the coaches let him it is projected to the point that everyone in the stadium knows it's going to happen and that makes it pretty easy for most defenses to stop him. The other two guys are definitely more mobile but can't complete even the easiest passes most of the time.
> Injuries really hurt, when you look at the list of starters out for the season and banged up it is pretty scary.
> That said, it is a huge uphill battle for OU against 'bama but I don't really see a downside to this game. If they lose, they were suppose to anyway, if they win, well...huge!
> Overall, this is a very young team and if the qb can come along, this team has a bright future.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Dustin D said:


> Assistant Head Coach
> Kirk Doll


Interesting site, but how does one go from Assistant Head Coach on that staff and only be special teams coordinator at E-Z U a decade later? That is a strange one.


----------



## Dustin D

DoubleHaul said:


> Interesting site, but how does one go from Assistant Head Coach on that staff and only be special teams coordinator at E-Z U a decade later? That is a strange one.


Well we're not all garunteed to succeed in life, no matter who we hang around


----------



## Wade Thurman

Dustin & Jacob, 

Let me start by saying I do believe the SEC is the best conference in the country. I still believe Bama is the best team in the country. However, I don't think this spread is out of line. The Badger are a tough tough team and run the ball extremely well. A very good friend of mine is from SC and a HUGE gamecocks fan, on top of that she is a BOMBSHELL to look at and for that reason alone I like SC LOL, but if push came to shove my money would go toward the Badger to win.



Dustin D said:


> BTW, did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> 
> TV: ESPN U, DTV: 208
>  01/01 1:00 PM
> 251 *Wisconsin*
> 252 *South Carolina*
> -1 -10
> 49u-10
> 
> -1 -10
> 49½u-10
> 
> -1½ -10
> 
> 
> 
> -2 -10
> 
> 
> -1½ -10
> 
> 
> 
> -2 -10
> 
> 
> -1 -10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #19 Wisconsin(9-3/Big 10) picked as favorites over #9 Gamecocks(10-2/SEC)???


----------



## Wade Thurman

Dustin,

Can you pull up the Cleveland Browns coaching staff that had Saban on it?



Dustin D said:


> Anyway Bon. Most notably out of that 2003 LSU coaching Squad.
> 
> You have the three obvious. Saban, Jimbo and Will M. (Man that's some Power right there)
> (Saban took several with him to MIA where they dispersed from there when he bailed)
> 
> Here's where a few are today as of 2013
> 
> We all know Derek Dooley - Dallas Cowboys WR Coach
> 
> But there's;
> Tim Walton - * St. Louis Rams *Defensive Coordinator
> Travis Jones - *Seahawks* Defensive Line Coach
> 
> Those Three Graduate Assistants;
> Harlon Barnett - *Michigan State* Defensive Secondary Coach
> Lawrence Darsey - *Florida State* Passing Game Coordinator
> James Coley - *Miami*Offensive Coordinator
> 
> Lance Thompson* - Alabama *Assistant Head Coach
> Scott - *Alabama *Director of Strength and Conditioning
> 
> Bo Davis -* Longhorns *D-Tackle Coach
> Stacy - *Longhorns* Asst. Head Coach
> 
> Stan - *Penn State *Assit. Head Coach


----------



## Dustin D

Wade said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Can you pull up the Cleveland Browns coaching staff that had Saban on it?


Here's the 1994 Staff.

None of these links work for their names. Just ignore them.

*1994 Cleveland Browns staff*
  
*Head Coaches*

Head Coach – Bill Belichick
*Offensive Coaches*


Offensive Coordinator – Steve Crosby
Quarterbacks – Rod Dowhower
Receivers – Mike Sheppard
Offensive Line – Kirk Ferentz
Special Assignment – Ernie Adams
Offensive Assistant – Kevin Spencer

*Defensive Coaches*

Defensive Coordinator – Nick Saban
Defensive Line – Jacob Burney
Linebackers – Woody Widenhofer
Defensive Backfield – Rick Venturi
*Special Teams Coaches*


Special Teams – Scott O'Brien
*Strength and Conditioning*


Strength and Conditioning – Jerry Simmons






Only a few of them are still around.


----------



## Dustin D

Wade said:


> Dustin & Jacob,
> 
> Let me start by saying I do believe the SEC is the best conference in the country. I still believe Bama is the best team in the country. However, I don't think this spread is out of line. The Badger are a tough tough team and run the ball extremely well. A very good friend of mine is from SC and a HUGE gamecocks fan, on top of that she is a BOMBSHELL to look at and for that reason alone I like SC LOL, but if push came to shove my money would go toward the Badger to win.


Yea I'm not saying they are a bad team. I like them Badgers Me. I'm just saying, I was suprised to see them favored. Not that they can't beat USCe. But by records and stats alone, USCe would seem to be favored.

IMO, Wisconsin has a BIG SHOT! @ at being a Top Team next year. Just like Clemson did last year. 

They End the 2013 season playing against a good (OOC)SEC Team(South Carolina)
and Begin the 2014 season playing against a good (OOC)SEC Team.(LSU) in Reliant Stadium(Texans Home)


----------



## coachmo

Hey Denver, by the way the Packers have been playing as of late I would say you don't have a quality NFL team in your area either. Just sayin!


----------



## Wade Thurman

We certainly do here in Minnesota!!!




coachmo said:


> Hey Denver, by the way the Packers have been playing as of late I would say you don't have a quality NFL team in your area either. Just sayin!


----------



## Wade Thurman

I would like to Duck hunt in LA sometime!!!



Dustin D said:


> Sorry about your ego and low self esteem pal, But I don't *act* like anything. We're talking football here.
> Which involve stats. In order to see those stats, we have to transfer them from one place to another
> or shorten the trip and copy/paste the numbers directly here.
> 
> Addiction? Football is fun to watch and keep up with. However if it ended tonight, tomorrow would just be another Thursday for me.
> I'd go to work, then go home and train with my dog. This Saturday I'd go Duck Hunting come home, make a Gumbo and take care of some honey do's.
> 
> It's just a sport/entertainment. Don't try and live out your own personal problems or addictions by applying them to my life
> and ASSuming you think you know who I am or what I care about.
> 
> Using the current College Football Ranking System, Week 9 is the earliest release.


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to my buddy Bryan Harsin on becoming the NEW head coach at Boise State...I know he will enjoy coming home and his family will love having him there


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to my buddy Bryan Harsin on becoming the NEW head coach at Boise State...I know he will enjoy coming home and his family will love having him there



How about Wake Forest nabbing Bowling Greens Coach. He also won't be coaching them in the Bowl Game.

I HATE THAT when it comes to Bowl Mania! lol


----------



## BonMallari




----------



## Dustin D

OMG Bon that's AWESOME!

I've already made my view on the subject known. I don't care what happens. 

While I am sick of all the over drama, I do find these gif's halarious!

I also think it's funny to mess with some of the folks that are so obsessed over Brown being fired and Nick being hired.


----------



## John Robinson

Wade said:


> I would like to Duck hunt in LA sometime!!!


Yeah, how about right now. We just had the coldest ten days in 41 years and third coldest on record. Everything is frozen solid and covered in deep snow. I'm afraid our season, which usually last till early January, is over. Bummer. Louisiana sounds pretty good right now, or maybe Mark's place in New Mexico. My Dad lived the last 15 years of his life in Santa Fe, I might have missed a great opportunity there.

John


----------



## Franco

Sorry, we've already shot every duck and goose that has migrated to the rice fields and marshes. Ain't no mo left but, I hear Arkansas has plenty;-)


----------



## Wade Thurman

Are you shooting any divers in those rice fields?



Franco said:


> Sorry, we've already shot every duck and goose that has migrated to the rice fields and marshes. Ain't no mo left but, I hear Arkansas has plenty;-)


----------



## Franco

Wade said:


> Are you shooting any divers in those rice fields?


I haven't but my State Rep is slaying the Cans near where I have been hunting. I've seen photos of Scaup and Redheads by folks hunting in rice fields. Nothing unusual about it as many of the rice fields in s Louisiana are near marshes. Actually, so far this has been a great season. I measure that by how long it takes to limit out. I don't shoot at anything other than what I like to eat. That being Teal, Pintail and Specklebellies.


----------



## Denver

I was referring to the football in this part of the country, not just Wisconsin.


coachmo said:


> Hey Denver, by the way the Packers have been playing as of late I would say you don't have a quality NFL team in your area either. Just sayin!


----------



## Wade Thurman

So will you take me to the rice fields so I can shoot the divers you don't like to eat? LOL




Franco said:


> I haven't but my State Rep is slaying the Cans near where I have been hunting. I've seen photos of Scaup and Redheads by folks hunting in rice fields. Nothing unusual about it as many of the rice fields in s Louisiana are near marshes. Actually, so far this has been a great season. I measure that by how long it takes to limit out. I don't shoot at anything other than what I like to eat. That being Teal, Pintail and Specklebellies.


----------



## coachmo

No, really? I was joking I figured as much!!!


----------



## Wade Thurman

Geez Man, give it a rest or at the very least take it to the PM board. 



Denver said:


> 1. Don't begin to question my self esteem. It's fine. 2. You think I'm the one with the ego? Laughable. You seem to have deemed yourself, the supervisor of the college football forum because you can paste stats. At lease Jacob has his own opinions, and doesn't have to scroll through every college football article to find the one that best fits cause. 3. Stick to LSU football, you just look like a little baby, know it all when you comment or paste stats putting down every other team in the country. 4. Your right it is just a sport/entertainment and you should look at yourself in the mirror when you read this. 5. I can only ASSume that you like to paste stats, because you do it. ALOT. 6. I guess your saying that you only go by the BCS rankings, so you don't ever refer to ranked teams until the BCS rankings come out? Right? 7. You let me know when I can have an opinion about the College Football Forum again. In the meantime I will just enjoy reading your stats.


----------



## coachmo

I think Denver might really be Schaffer!!!!


----------



## Denver

Sorry it got off the topic. I just took your first reply to my post about "breaking down play by play, and having fun", as a little cocky. My bad, I have no problem with you personally.


----------



## Dustin D

coachmo said:


> I think Denver might really be Schaffer!!!!


----------



## Franco

Wade said:


> So will you take me to the rice fields so I can shoot the divers you don't like to eat? LOL


Come on down, I'll take you duck shooting. We are thick with Teal right now. Season opens back up this weekend. With all the wind we've been having, the water is too dirty to fish in the bays. Just as soon as the water clears, I'll be chasing 18 to 25 inch Reds and Flounder as big as doormats. I have extra rods and spinning reels.


----------



## Dustin D

Denver said:


> Sorry it got off the topic. I just took your first reply to my post about "breaking down play by play, and having fun", as a little cocky.
> My bad, I* have no problem with you personally.*



Well that's great Bro, b/c neither do I.








I probably could have worded that differently. Which I'll attempt to do in the future. 
Text is hard to decipher sometimes and if we don't give each other the benefit of the doubt, 
we'll always just assume the worst. It's just in our nature I suppose. What I mean is really what I said. We could go on for days on end about those few plays. those could/would/shoulda's are lots of fun, but time consuming and ultimately worthless. lol

Believe me, LSU Football is full of coulda/woulda/shoulda moments.


/


----------



## roseberry

sorry denver,
pro football sucks. it's the wwe with a ball. i haven't watched a pro football game since staubach and tarkenton. i wouldn't walk across the street to shoot a deer or see a pro football game.
roll tide!


----------



## BonMallari




----------



## schaeffer

coachmo said:


> I think Denver might really be Schaffer!!!!


Coachmo or Probably Less: From anything that I've read of yours, I would say that your statement suggesting that you "think" is clearly an impossibility. I will await your response. It seems to come within a minute of my posting. Come on Coachmo or Probably Less, I know that you can't resist the bait.


----------



## coachmo

Just pointing out the similarities between the trolls! It's cold outside shouldn't you be tucked safely under your bridge? FYI, I post what I want to post and it has nothing to do with "bait". You on the other hand. I love the comment about you reading. That's hilarious! You reading...now that would truly be something to see!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> sorry denver,
> pro football sucks. it's the wwe with a ball. i haven't watched a pro football game since staubach and tarkenton. i wouldn't walk across the street to shoot a deer or see a pro football game.
> roll tide!


So you hate deer hunting too, or am I reading that wrong? I much prefer duck hunting and the related dog work, but I like to hunt deer a few times a season, especially if it snows. I also prefer Pro football to College, but like them both. Unfortunately my Rams have been pretty bad for ten years straight. I'm glad that I'm old enough to look back on fifty years of Rams football and remember them as being a good team overall. Roman Gabriel, the Fearsome Foursome, George Allen, Eric Dickerson and much later our only Super Bowl win with Marshall Faulk, Kurt Warner and the GSOT. 
John


----------



## John Robinson

Who do you root for if your teams not playing? Do you always root for teams in your conference against any other team? How about arch rivals? As a USC fan my hopes for each season start out with National Champion expectations, barring that a Rose Bowl bid, if they don't make that I have little interest in any of the other hundred or so bowl games, most are meaningless. The next most important thing for me is to beat UCLA and Notre Dame. This year was a total bust so I'll watch other teams play in some of the prestige bowls, Cotton, Orange, etc. Now I hate UCLA and Notre Dame, but I respect them and will root for them in a bowl game, as I will for Stanford, Washington or Arizona State, but Oregon bugs me so much I'll root against them. Non of this is logical, but I guess that's why we are all so different, it's all individual.

How about you guys, what's your preference?


----------



## BonMallari

I will always root for my Horns..I like watching the Aggies play just so I can talk to my brother about it later...Never been a conference homer, for example the Oklahoma vs Alabama game, I just want to see a good game,same goes for the FSU vs Auburn game....always enjoy watching Notre Dame getting their tails kicked..I like certain coaches and might pull for them in certain games (Meyer, Muschamp,Harsin,Mora Jr. Sarkesian,Saban)


----------



## roseberry

john,

though i duck hunt alone a couple of days a year i don't enjoy quiet, solitary hunting. deer hunting is just not my cup of tea. i like a ten man duck blind, a wagon full of quail hunters or a big pheasant drive with blockers. when a person says, "i was a member of john's *hunting party*!", it is my hope they mean it literally. i like to shock people by serving 8 hot breakfasts cooked on stove on a dog stand in a timber hole and never miss a volley while doing it! that said i was impressed by the very big deer and limit of big ducks you posted the pic of. i have killed deer while duck hunting, but never one with antlers.

i am a conference homer. pulling for sec teams is my norm. my last week of pics had auburn over mizzou. my intension was to pull for auburn. but once the game started i was all mizzou, it just didn't feel right.;-) i will pull for auburn over fsu......i think? 

i like to see the traditional powers(from my youth) do well. i like to see strong seasons by the likes of southern cal, oklahoma, nebraska, texas, ohio state, michigan and even notre dame. i had an uncle who would take me to knoxville to tennessee games a couple of times a year as a kid. as a result i am a closet vol fan.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> Who do you root for if your teams not playing?
> Do you always root for teams in your conference against any other team?
> How about arch rivals?


For College;

I usually like to see my conference win. Why not? 
Winning helps the Conference and makes the gauntlet tougher.
The tougher the gauntlet is to get thru, the better the team is if it makes it through.
Thus the success of the SEC Teams in the Big Game against other OOC Teams.

I could watch Ohio St, Oregon, Notre Dame, Oklahoma & USC lose every Saturday, 
never turn the channel and enjoy every snap of it.

When it comes to THIS year's BCSNCG. I'm torn.
I don't much care for the 8 in a row, b/c I don't much care for Auburn.

I do like Jimbo and liked watching the Noles' growing up too.

I'm not sure I'll root for FSU, but I wouldn't be upset if they won. 



Pro-Football;

I could watch the Cowboys, Patriots, Jets, Panthers and Titans lose every game too and love it.

However, at times I find myself at odds with that. 
We clearly watch these kids from High-School Recruits, 
through College and then finally to the big stage of the NFL.

So I liked to watch Games with my phone or tablet in hand
so I can keep track of WHO from LSU is playing in whatever game I'm watching.

Considering the LSU players on some of these teams, there is a conflict of interest at times 

I like the Seahawks, b/c I like Lynch and Carroll. Thomas and Sherman are lights out too. I like Defensive Teams.
I also watch a good bit of Wilson in College too. Now waiting to see if Simon and Ware will get a shot to play next year maybe?

I like a lot of other NFL teams too. It usual has to do with the Players though.


----------



## Franco

LSU not playing in a major bowl this season has me excited about the New Orleans Bowl. UL Ragin Cajun vs the Tulane Green Wave led by Nick Montana. Both programs are headed in the right direction and the Superdome will be soldout. Dec 21st in N O is going to be one gigantic tailgate party!


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> For College;
> 
> I usually like to see my conference win. Why not?
> Winning helps the Conference and makes the gauntlet tougher.
> The tougher the gauntlet is to get thru, the better the team is if it makes it through.
> Thus the success of the SEC Teams in the Big Game against other OOC Teams.
> 
> I could watch Ohio St, Oregon, Notre Dame, Oklahoma & USC lose every Saturday,
> never turn the channel and enjoy every snap of it.
> 
> When it comes to THIS year's BCSNCG. I'm torn.
> I don't much care for the 8 in a row, b/c I don't much care for Auburn.
> 
> I do like Jimbo and liked watching the Noles' growing up too.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll root for FSU, but I wouldn't be upset if they won.
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Football;
> 
> I could watch the Cowboys, Patriots, Jets, Panthers and Titans lose every game too and love it.
> 
> However, at times I find myself at odds with that.
> We clearly watch these kids from High-School Recruits,
> through College and then finally to the big stage of the NFL.
> 
> So I liked to watch Games with my phone or tablet in hand
> so I can keep track of WHO from LSU is playing in whatever game I'm watching.
> 
> Considering the LSU players on some of these teams, there is a conflict of interest at times
> 
> I like the Seahawks, b/c I like Lynch and Carroll. Thomas and Sherman are lights out too. I like Defensive Teams.
> I also watch a good bit of Wilson in College too. Now waiting to see if Simon and Ware will get a shot to play next year maybe?
> 
> I like a lot of other NFL teams too. It usual has to do with the Players though.


Ok, beyond your conference are you regional. No offence to you Southerners, but everything else being equal and no arch rivalries involved, I tend to root for teams that are closest to me. I'll root for a western team against an eastern team. Bear in mind anything east of Colorado is east coast to me. As a kid I thought Arizona was an eastern state, couldn't see how they let them in the Pacific conference. I also tend to root for North against South. Now Bon brought up Coaches, there are certain coaches such as Charlie Weiss who I just don't like and will root against no matter where they are, some I really like, Lou Holtz when he was coaching, Pete Carroll and Phil Fulmer for example. Then there are fans, where I live U of Montana fans are so obnoxious as are their radio announcers that I automatically root against them just for GP.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Ok, beyond your conference are you regional. No offence to you Southerners, but everything else being equal and no arch rivalries involved, I tend to root for teams that are closest to me. I'll root for a western team against an eastern team. Bear in mind anything east of Colorado is east coast to me. As a kid I thought Arizona was an eastern state, couldn't see how they let them in the Pacific conference. I also tend to root for North against South. *Now Bon brought up Coaches, there are certain coaches such as Charlie Weiss who I just don't like and will root against no matter where they are*, some I really like, Lou Holtz when he was coaching, Pete Carroll and Phil Fulmer for example. Then there are fans, where I live U of Montana fans are so obnoxious as are their radio announcers that I automatically root against them just for GP.


Weis is on my list too, along with

Spurrier

Miles

Holtz

Leach

FTR : I was a big Gene Chizik fan too, because he built one heck of a championship defense while at UT, he lost the team at Auburn but recruited many of the kids currently on the team, it aint all Malzahn


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> LSU not playing in a major bowl


I think Jan. 1 Bowls are great bowls to be in.

Big Spot Light Bowls b/c everyone will be watching b/c their Off Work.

Plus this bowl game is important to LSU, 
or at least better be.

If Miles drops this one, 
even without Zach M, 
he'll be 1-4 in his last 5 bowls.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Dustin, why do you have to have those negative thoughts toward OU? C'mon now!!



Dustin D said:


> I think Jan. 1 Bowls are great bowls to be in.
> 
> Big Spot Light Bowls b/c everyone will be watching b/c their Off Work.
> 
> Plus this bowl game is important to LSU,
> or at least better be.
> 
> If Miles drops this one,
> even without Zach M,
> he'll be 1-4 in his last 5 bowls.


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> If Miles drops this one,
> even without Zach M,
> he'll be 1-4 in his last 5 bowls.


dustin,
don't get down on Coach Miles. his winning % is tops, he has the best athletes and he gives the best press conferences hands down! consider that tennessee was an sec and national contender right up until they got rid of fulmer who had an 80% winning when they canned him. it aint better for the vols!

you are too young to remember, but at one time in my mis-spent youth the great Paul Bryant dropped 6 bowl games consecutively.(maybe 7?) i can remember my dad railing on Coach Bryants inabilities!;-)

hell, by the end of the day Coach Miles may be the most successful coach in the west anyway!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Wade said:


> Dustin, why do you have to have those negative thoughts toward OU? C'mon now!!


Honestly, it's not the Sooners so much as it is Stoops and THE(THOSE) FANS. 
I've got two or three INCREDIBLY Obnoxious Sooner Fans in my work area.
I have to hear all day long about all these National Titles 40 years ago and how much they hate Notre Dame etc etc.

Two of them are bitchin' about playing Alabama. I'm like, "Who'd you rather play?, UCONN? ..... Boise St?

You're in the BIG GAME! The Sugar Bowl is a BIG GAME! Here's your chance to show where you're at as a program. 
What would beating Bama in the Sugar Bowl do to your recruiting?....a LOT!

I actually pulled for them in the Big 12 this year. I prefer their style over Baylor/Okla.St of course b/c it's more traditional.

I still can't believe that Bell is the QB though and that the Sooners don't have a better option. 
This is OU, a team that has produced 2 Heisman QB's in the BCS Era.





roseberry said:


> dustin,
> don't get down on Coach Miles. his winning % is tops, he has the best athletes and he gives the best press conferences hands down! consider that tennessee was an sec and national contender right up until they got rid of fulmer who had an 80% winning when they canned him. it aint better for the vols!
> 
> you are too young to remember, but at one time in my mis-spent youth the great Paul Bryant dropped 6 bowl games consecutively.(maybe 7?) i can remember my dad railing on Coach Bryants inabilities!;-)
> 
> hell, by the end of the day Coach Miles may be the most successful coach in the west anyway!!!!!



I'm not down on him really but I don't want a Stoops/Sweater vest Coach either. 
Winning 11+ games a year could be great..... 
but if you can't win in the Post-Season......I mean.....?

I'm very grateful for Miles and his incredible success.
We are consistently within arms distance of a Title Run and as seen in 2011 we are right there in the mix.
2003, 2007, 2011.....looks like were due in 2015 by that formula. Jennings will be a Jr. 

So yea I'm pleased with him. He ain't perfect but he's a winner. 
Hopefully Cam can aid in keeping the kids UNDER CONTROL (OFF) the Field and instill some discipline.


----------



## Dustin D

> Brent Zwerneman @*BrentZwerneman* Follow A&M announces Sumlin's new contract details
> -- he will indeed be bumped from $3.1 mil to $5 mil annually.
> 8:21 PM - 12 Dec 2013


Nice Deal!


----------



## rboudet

Looks like there might be some fire with all the smoke. And Saban's bad realestate deals are well documented in Baton Rouge.

"Burnt Orange
Express

Friday, December 13, 2013 Vol. 5 Ed. 138

As the days prolong, the drama amplifies. As the rumors grow more rampant, the thirst for definitive knowledge is eagerly sought like a stream in the desert. Still there remains no official announcements from two schools that went in contrasting directions after they played in Pasadena. But just as they were almost four years ago, Texas and Alabama, Mack Brown and Nick Saban, form a link captivating the curious minds of a nation wondering what’s next? As I type in the epicenter of this crazy saga, one thing I can confirm is that Austin has been abuzz all week about the futures for this sport’s highest-salaried skippers. The speculation, the hit of a refresh button, the nonstop gossip, well, it is nearly over. Answers are coming soon and my source predicts what they will be.

Will: So I had to double-dip from the salsa bowl this week and talk to you again because this situation with Mack Brown and Nick Saban continues to be fluid. You previously said we should be worried if there’s nothing official by Thursday. Do we need to be?

Informant: There’s no need to panic, everything is falling into place very nicely. I said that a few days back because I was fearful that no official information released by Thursday could indicate some very negative things were transpiring within the university. That’s not the case at all, thankfully. First off, Bill Powers got enough votes during the BOR meeting to stay in office and due to that stability we can now move forward in this Mack Brown / Nick Saban drama. Just like I had thought would be the case, Mack is playing along with the agreement of his buyout terms and will be giving up his head coaching position in a matter of days. The end is near for his tenure and it’s looking better and better too that the start of Nick’s career in town will occur shortly thereafter. 

Will: Great to hear. Were the reports that Mack was trying to be stubborn on his way out a false alarm or did they have merit?

Informant: I think for a little while there he was trying to flex some muscle, or at least his staunchest supporters were, so that he’d get the type of compensation package he wanted. Perhaps more than that, I think he was really miffed when the story on Tuesday leaked about his impending resignation. All along I’ve told you how important it was to Mack that the announcement have a look to it he wasn’t being forced out. Consequently, he wanted to control the narrative and go public with the info on his timing so that it could appear he wasn’t being told to leave. When that story broke, obviously it jeopardized that goal and that’s why we’re now at the end of the week with no official announcement. But Mack wasn’t ever going to hurt this school and trying to fight this thing off would’ve indeed done that. He’ll be paid handsomely to head off into the sunset and in no way will he be an outcast from here.

Will: What are you hearing in regards to specific dollar amounts for this ‘compensation package’ Brown will be receiving?

Informant: I’ve been told he’ll get a $4 million payment up front which is more than the actual buyout amount in his contract. In the remaining years on his contract he’ll receive a $1.3 million check from the university. So all told by 2020 when his contract is up he’ll have earned more than $10 million from the school without ever blowing a whistle. That’s a very nice severance package if you ask me. It’s still uncertain if he’ll serve in any figurehead role with the school but I bet they will give him some useless title.

Will: Do you have any clue as to an accurate timeline for when we can expect the university and Mack to make this official?

Informant: My hunch would be sometime this weekend. Like I said, I think it would have been announced by now had the leak not have gotten out a few days ago. Since it did the whole thing got pushed back and with the team banquet now coming up on Friday night I would be surprised if you hear any of this mentioned before that. In typical Brown fashion, he wants the attention to be on the players during the banquet and not have it turn into a celebration for him. So I think that will be the final impediment prior to an official announcement on Saturday or Sunday. At this point it’s decided and finalized, they’re just waiting for the proper time.

Will: I guess we’ll have to wait just a little bit longer then. OK, onto to Nick Saban … I want to delve into the many reasons he is strongly considering going to Texas. You mentioned these briefly the other day but let’s begin with the financial aspect of it all … 

Informant: It can’t be emphasized enough that Nick Saban is not potentially coming here because we can offer him just an insane salary per year. It will be the highest of any coach in the sport but Alabama could come close to matching it if they want. That’s not the persuading issue for the Saban’s whatsoever. What is a big factor is that his net worth isn’t nearly as high as some would presume given the current contract he has in Tuscaloosa. Nick and Terry Saban have lost several millions from shaky investment deals at both LSU and Alabama and you can understand their disdain for these alumni bases when you take into account both of them are approaching the standard retirement age and their bank account is very bleak in that regard considering what it should be. We’re talking losses in the eight-figure range, that’s how extreme it is. Where Texas has really played their cards well is that they’ve promised to mitigate all these losses by giving the Saban’s a ‘special’ package. In addition to a high per year salary, the Saban’s will also be aided by some lucrative deals that are off the books. If he accepts the job at Texas, we’ll greet him with sort of a collection plate full of undisclosed money that will lessen the damages he’s already endured. On top of all that, I’ve been told by a trusted friend that the home they recently closed on here in town was paid for in part by some of our wealthiest donors. You can see how we’re rolling out the red, or should I say, orange carpet for these two and it is the strongest reason for their interest.

Will: That’s just incredible we’re going to such lengths to procure the Saban’s are taken care of. So Alabama can’t counter this?

Informant: Not in the investment area where he’ll be more than compensated for here. Sure, they might draw up a $7 / $8 million contract per year but that doesn’t negate the damage already done with some of the failed business deals Nick has had with folks in Louisiana or Alabama. And let me ask you this – how would you like to stick around a region where you’ve had some difficult times financially when the most lucrative chance you’ll ever get to break away is now open? We’re offering him that opportunity. 

Will: Now what about the desire for a change of scenery? It’s well-known Saban’s proclivity for not staying long at one place …

Informant: That’s another big indicator. Terry Saban told the Wall Street Journal a little while back how she and Nick were still feeling a bit unappreciated from the Alabama fan-base even after winning three titles in four years. I think it’s gotten to the point where winning over there is more of a relief than it is a joy for the Saban’s. Nick Saban has the unique chance before him now to become the only coach in college football history to win a National Championship at three different schools. The excitement with that kind of challenge is very enticing and both he and Terry can then feel much more beloved in Austin if they bring success here.

Will: And from what I hear it’s Terry who runs the show in that household so I’m sure a more cosmopolitan city is intriguing too?

Informant: Yes it is and I think we’re to the point now where it’s no longer rumor she’s been in Austin a lot of times this fall trying to pick out a house and get this new phase of their lives started up. Look, from the financial components to the desire for a terrific new challenge to the simple fact that Austin has a higher quality of living than Tuscaloosa, these are all compelling reasons that have intrigued the Saban’s for close to a year now. Mack Brown got in the way last winter but he’s about to be gone and the door is open for Nick and Terry to start this last great chapter of their professional lives in a city that will honor and take care of them.

Will: Well you yourself have sure made a compelling case for this to all go down … What, if anything, could derail it at the wire?

Informant: I talked with some people on the ‘Bama side of things recently and they all have a feeling the Saban’s are heading our way. I would be pretty stunned if it didn’t occur because in no way do I think Nick and his agent Jimmy Sexton are using this as a leverage play to get more money from the Tide. Consider the financial matters I talked about earlier as the reason I think that. If it does all crumble at the end, my belief is the only way that happens is if Mack Brown holds off on his announcement for too long.

Will: And you think that will happen this weekend, so if it does, could Nick Saban be introduced as early as the start of next week?

Informant: If my timeline for Mack holds true, and I think it will, then yes I could see Saban being formally introduced one or two days after. I have a very strong feeling that’s what’s going to occur. I think we’re really close to putting all of this drama to rest."


----------



## Dustin D

Seriously?


----------



## John Robinson

Why would Nick Saban leave Alabama? Just dollars? It seems like he would be leaving a very good situation player and teamwise for a very questionable one.


----------



## rboudet

Questionable? Heck he will be able to get almost every top recruit in TX. AND that's a lot of good players. and have his bad debts paid for. Which I understand are very significant. He is in for serveral million on a bankrupt Perkin's Row development in Baton Rouge. I know for a fact the bank is asking for there money.


----------



## Franco

rboudet said:


> Questionable? Heck he will be able to get almost every top recruit in TX. AND that's a lot of good players. and have his bad debts paid for. Which I understand are very significant. He is in for serveral million on a bankrupt Perkin's Row development in Baton Rouge. I know for a fact the bank is asking for there money.


Bobby, how much does he owe your bank?


----------



## rboudet

Not us we wouldnt take the loan. They tried to finance with us but the apprasial numbers didnt add up is what I was told. My current boss was with the lending bank back then and was warned by our realestate group this was not a sound deal. The judge just allowed the bank to take the property back. Last I heard the cash call to Saban was around 5 mil on that one property.


----------



## crackerd

Lemme see if I can follow the logic from the let's-lasso-a-savior crowd: Saban goes to Tejas and his debts - and trespasses against Colt - are forgiven, and 'Bama, in return for letting him go, gets Mack and his big brother Watson as co-head coaches, with their salaries over the next 10 years paid in full by revenue from ShamWow! commercials (for absorbing all those Crimson Tide tears) airing on the Longhorn Network. Yeah, that computes.

MG


----------



## roseberry

rboudet said:


> Last I heard the cash call to Saban was around 5 mil on that one property.


bobby, 
i think i can speak for mg in saying that the two of us are willing to kick in a fin each to satisfy the loan call. now all we need is 999,998 more bama fans to do the same and it's an even $5 mil! no prob!;-)

saban already gets every player he really wants from texas.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> Why would Nick Saban leave Alabama? Just dollars? It seems like he would be leaving a very good situation player and teamwise for a very questionable one.



Lets just say you are Mrs. Saban. Your hubby takes home a couple of million a year. The only mall in T-Town doesn't even have a Dillards much less anything upscale. There is zero upscale shopping and not much better one hour away in B'ham. There is no fine dining in T-Town but great BBQ where the only sides is white bread. For any real upscale shopping or dining, one would have to travel to Atlanta. Whereas, Austin is not only a dynamic town on the edges of the hill country, they have all the upscale shopping and fine dining anyone would want. 

I say he has to keep the wifie happy.


----------



## BonMallari

rboudet said:


> Questionable? Heck he will be able to get almost every top recruit in TX. AND that's a lot of good players. and have his bad debts paid for. Which I understand are very significant. He is in for serveral million on a bankrupt Perkin's Row development in Baton Rouge. I know for a fact the bank is asking for there money.


Your story matches up with others I have read on "insider blogs" apparently the LA investment isnt the only one that went bad , one insider estimates that his debt from questionable investments at both schools is in the double digit category. No one doubts that Bama can match any offer that Texas puts out but apparently some BMD are willing to dig deep and "assist" in the debt dept


----------



## rboudet

BonMallari said:


> Your story matches up with others I have read on "insider blogs" apparently the LA investment isnt the only one that went bad , one insider estimates that his debt from questionable investments at both schools is in the double digit category. No one doubts that Bama can match any offer that Texas puts out but apparently some BMD are willing to dig deep and "assist" in the debt dept


The number I heard was around 40 mil


----------



## Franco

Old Cajun saying, "Owe the bank a little money that you can't repay and you are in trouble. Owe the bank a lot of money that you can't repay and the bank is in trouble" ;-)


----------



## roseberry

*kir-bee smart, kir-bee smart, kir-bee smart!!!!*


----------



## roseberry

the fruit jar of moonshine represents alabama crimson tide football. my finger represents nick saban as a part of alabama football! 











the fruit jar of moonshine represents alabama crimson tide football after nick saban's departure. he didn't even leave a hole when he left!










no man, no texas, no nothing is bigger than ALABAMA FOOTBALL! RTR!!


----------



## BonMallari

rboudet said:


> The number I heard was around 40 mil


I read 20MM but you're in the banking business so your sources may be a heck of a lot more accurate


----------



## rboudet

Not a banker but I do work for a bank.


----------



## rboudet

roseberry said:


> the fruit jar of moonshine represents alabama crimson tide football. my finger represents nick saban as a part of alabama football!
> 
> View attachment 16449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fruit jar of moonshine represents alabama crimson tide football after nick saban's departure. he didn't even leave a hole when he left!
> 
> View attachment 16450
> 
> 
> 
> no man, no texas, no nothing is bigger than ALABAMA FOOTBALL! RTR!!


Except for a few NCAA violations a few years back.  I hear Mike Shula might be looking for a job.


----------



## crackerd

rboudet said:


> I hear Mike Shula might be looking for a job.


Mike Price, too. Mike Dumbo Ears Dubose makes three. Think they could make prodigal returns - or would Saban want to add them to his illustrious coaching tree at Tejas?

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

rboudet said:


> Questionable? Heck he will be able to get almost every top recruit in TX. AND that's a lot of good players. and have his bad debts paid for. Which I understand are very significant. He is in for serveral million on a bankrupt Perkin's Row development in Baton Rouge. I know for a fact the bank is asking for there money.


I can't speak for him, but it is pretty clear that the one thing Saban requires before any further discussion is complete control over the football program, with a close second being who his real boss is. With all the apparent infighting going on with the UT BoR, including a sitting governor apparently actively and openly trying to fire a president, it does not appear that anybody can tell him who his boss is or will be, and he has that in spades at Alabama, along with complete control of all things football. And I understand that some debt relief is already up and running.

You never say never, especially with college football coaches, but I can't for the life of me figure out how this is something other than he and Jimmy Sexton (i) setting the market on college football coaches (Sexton represents quite a few on commission, as I am sure you guys know), and (ii) Saban recognizing that he will never have more leverage than he does right now, so there's something he wants that he is going to get while the getting is good.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Franco said:


> Lets just say you are Mrs. Saban. Your hubby takes home a couple of million a year. The only mall in T-Town doesn't even have a Dillards much less anything upscale. There is zero upscale shopping and not much better one hour away in B'ham. There is no fine dining in T-Town but great BBQ where the only sides is white bread. For any real upscale shopping or dining, one would have to travel to Atlanta. Whereas, Austin is not only a dynamic town on the edges of the hill country, they have all the upscale shopping and fine dining anyone would want.
> 
> I say he has to keep the wifie happy.


Apparently she is. I can also tell you have not been to Tuscaloosa or Birmingham in a while. Or at least not the right parts. Plus, don't you think if shopping is a problem she has access to a plane?

"Terry Saban opened up about life as the wife of a BCS title-winning coach and Saban's interest in Texas during a profile for the Wall Street Journal. The most important news for Alabama fans was to hear Terry's definitive response to the reports of house hunting in Austin. 

"We're staying," Saban told the WSJ. "We're not going anywhere."


----------



## roseberry

rboudet said:


> Except for a few NCAA violations a few years back.  I hear Mike Shula might be looking for a job.


it is fortunate for all major programs that today's ncaa aint what it used to be!;-) also bobby, i forgot to mention that it took 12 years and 16 years respectively for a hole in a fruit jar of moonshine to close when bama lost its last two good coaches. lol


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> it is fortunate for all major programs that today's ncaa aint what it used to be!;-) also bobby, i forgot to mention that it took 12 years and 16 years respectively for a hole in a fruit jar of moonshine to close when bama lost its last two good coaches. lol


Per several sources, the extension is agreed to with a raise to somewhere north of $7 million per year. Hope it is true.


----------



## crackerd

RookieTrainer said:


> ...the extension is agreed to with a raise to somewhere north of $7 million per year. Hope it is true.


It is - with the proviso of course that Tejas pay off that $40M debt before Saban arrives in Austin in 2021 - to, you know, work gratis as recompense for taking down Colt and Mack's whole Tejas program with one ill-begotten play way back in 2010.

*"Doggone it, Dorothy - didn't work this time...*










_*- all the oil in Tejas, and our pocketbook still wasn't deep enough for that greedy, misspending little man..."*_










_*"Remember the Alamo Bowl!"*_

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

crackerd said:


> with the proviso of course that Tejas pay off that $40M debt before Saban arrives in Austin in 2021.MG


Well played. Here's to a couple more rings before it is over.


----------



## BonMallari

I dont understand all the butthurt Longhorn frat boys on the UT fan boards...so we didnt Saban, deal with it, move on, MB might have escaped the executioners blade this weekend, but if Oregon does to us what they are capable of, he may not see Valentines Day with the Horns


----------



## crackerd

"Behoofs" 'em - being Tejas - to give Mack a swan song season and let him retire at the end of it. Too ugly both politically and pragmatically right now for anything else. Unless a wild card like Chuckie Gruden comes calling. What's out there now for Tejas to succeed Mack reminds me of a joke I heard the other day: Why did the cowboy get a dachshund? 'Cause he wanted to get a long little doggie."

MG


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> I dont understand all the butthurt Longhorn frat boys on the UT fan boards...so we didnt Saban, deal with it, move on, MB might have escaped the executioners blade this weekend, but if Oregon does to us what they are capable of, he may not see Valentines Day with the Horns


Saban is just like John pointed out - the hole he leaves is only as big as the void in the pail of water when his hand is gone . There are a lot of good coaches out there more than willing to work for TX bucks. 

Patterson's comment "I'm looking forward to working with Mack for years to come" is a platitude. A bad game in the bowl & he is retiring, if there is a bookie around I'll bet that at the right odds . Health reasons!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

There is a term that UT has always used when they relieve a HC of a program, especially the football program....reassigned....Texas is a state institution, they do not like paying severance pay, Instead they will reassign that coach to other responsibilities with the stipulation that they can still receive their salary until they take a similar job, They did it with Akers, McWilliams, and Mackovic..in fact with Mackovic his "job" was to secure a place for a UT golf course...That project was already well on its way so JM hung out at Barton Creek CC about 4 days a week where myself and fellow teammates would serve him lunch/dinner..When he took the Arizona U job the payments from UT stopped...

Mack B will eventually be reassigned within the athletic dept. just like former AD Dodds was earlier this summer. he will be given some lofty title as an advisor, but its just to have a category so the monthly check gets debited to the correct account...

Texas only has ONE commitment currently signed in this recruiting class, granted its a hot shot QB from a known state powerhouse, but there was a reason MB was recruiting in Fla. earlier in the week, he is trying desperately to save his job


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Well played. Here's to a couple more rings before it is over.


For all this "Dynasty" talk, 1 SEC Championship in 4 years isn't that swell. 2 in the 2000s isn't exactly setting the world on fire.


----------



## mjh345

Franco said:


> Old Cajun saying, "Owe the bank a little money that you can't repay and you are in trouble. Owe the bank a lot of money that you can't repay and the bank is in trouble" ;-)


Owe the bank a little money and you have to deal with a banker. Owe the bank a lot of money and you get to deal with a partner


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> For all this "Dynasty" talk, 1 SEC Championship in 4 years isn't that swell. 2 in the 2000s isn't exactly setting the world on fire.


Upon further review, why, it's downright mediocre, Jacob. And with such a foreboding road ahead, gotta be grateful 'Bama's "processed" the paperwork (e pluribus Sabanum) today for the man who's committed to reaching that dynastic destination.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> For all this "Dynasty" talk, 1 SEC Championship in 4 years isn't that swell. 2 in the 2000s isn't exactly setting the world on fire.


...yea, yea, yea....Keep telling yourself that.

What else happen in the last 5 years?

For some reason, I just can't remember....













Oh yea....now I remember...
















Man that one SEC Championship in the last 5 years
is really a bummer to the program.


Hopefully they make a change to the program 
for more success down the road.







/


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> /


dustin,
now that is your usual statistics combined with graphic imaging. very impressive work young man! thank you!


----------



## roseberry

*Teacher:* ok class, at this moment in time it appears nick saban has made the decision to remain head football coach at the university of alabama. students, if this is in fact coach saban's decision, what have we learned?

*Teacher:* franco in the front row, you have your hand up.
*franco:* teacher, i learned the shopping in tuscaloosa, alabama is better than i thought! i also learned mrs. saban likes ribs and white bread!

*Teacher:* ok john you're next.
*john:* teacher, it is just like i thought. the county's recent most sucessful coach is hesitant to walk away from a good group of players and a strong recruiting class.

*Teacher:* bon, you have had your hand up for a while. you are next.
*bon:* teacher, it was flattering to hear everyone in sports media write and talk about the texas job being the "best in the country" all week long! i learned you can't always believe what you read!

*Teacher:* bobby yours is the last hand up. what did you learn?
*bobby:* i learned that anyone can learn at any age! teacher, this proves even a 62 year old dumbass who has made $40 million in bad decisions recently can eventually stop scewing up!

*Teacher:* GREAT JOB!!!! CLASS DISMISSED!!!!


----------



## rboudet

roseberry said:


> *Teacher:* ok class, at this moment in time it appears nick saban has made the decision to remain head football coach at the university of alabama. students, if this is in fact coach saban's decision, what have we learned?
> 
> *Teacher:* franco in the front row, you have your hand up.
> *franco:* teacher, i learned the shopping in tuscaloosa, alabama is better than i thought! i also learned mrs. saban likes ribs and white bread!
> 
> *Teacher:* ok john you're next.
> *john:* teacher, it is just like i thought. the county's recent most sucessful coach is hesitant to walk away from a good group of players and a strong recruiting class.
> 
> *Teacher:* bon, you have had your hand up for a while. you are next.
> *bon:* teacher, it was flattering to hear everyone in sports media write and talk about the texas job being the "best in the country" all week long! i learned you can't always believe what you read!
> 
> *Teacher:* bobby yours is the last hand up. what did you learn?
> *bobby:* i learned that anyone can learn at any age! teacher, this proves even a 62 year old dumbass who has made $40 million in bad decisions recently can eventually stop scewing up!
> 
> *Teacher:* GREAT JOB!!!! CLASS DISMISSED!!!!


And a question for the teacher. Can you talk to your dog in the derby once you call for the birds?


----------



## Dustin D

*Updated:* December 14, 2013, 7:26 PM ET



> Mack Brown will resign as coach of Texas on Saturday, sources close to the situation told the Longhorn Network.
> Brown has informed his team he will resign, sources said.
> Brown will stay to coach the Longhorns' bowl game.


again...;
http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10138466/mack-brown-resigns-coach-texas-longhorns





/


----------



## crackerd

Had to fix this for Bon:




Dustin D via Newsflash said:


> Mack Brown will resign as coach of Texas on Saturday, sources close to the situation told the Longhorn Network.
> Brown has informed his team he will resign, sources said.
> Brown will stay to coach the Longhorns' bowl game *after which he is expected to introduce his handpicked successor, and older brother, Watson Brown.*


----------



## Dustin D

and Winston Won it!


----------



## RookieTrainer

I'm shocked that AJ was second.


----------



## Dustin D

Take a look at this weeks 'Weekly Leaders' .... LOL












A. Santiago Army - QB
5-10, 50 yds, 0 tds
@ NAVY | Final










K. Reynolds Navy - QB
30 car, 136 yds, 3 tds
vs ARMY | Final










X. Moss Army - WR
5 rec, 50 yds, 0 tds
@ NAVY | Final


----------



## roseberry

rboudet said:


> And a question for the teacher. Can you talk to your dog in the derby once you call for the birds?


*Teacher:* *YES* bobby, to answer your question specifically. you *CAN* talk to your dog after you call for the birds in the derby competition.......*BUT* you do get kicked out for doing so!


----------



## BonMallari

Wow I go to work,come home, turn on ESPN and they are flashing the story that Mack Brown resigned, and to think I was going to give him the bowl game and maybe Valentines Day, and he didnt even make it to the 10 o'clock news


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Sumlin needs to strike quickly and snatch a couple of UTs recruits.


----------



## duk4me

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sumlin needs to strike quickly and snatch a couple of UTs recruits.


Texas needs to strike quickly and snatch Sumlin.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sumlin needs to strike quickly and snatch a couple of UTs recruits.


Wayne , you should know that kids in Texas are brainwashed at an early age to choose between the two schools even though most including their fan bases have no idea why they are supposed to loathe their former rivals. UT has lost out to A&M in recruiting the last couple of years and as I mentioned in an earlier post, the ONLY recruit Texas has signed this year is Jerrod Heard from Denton Guyer HS..which didnt bode well for MB being retained as coach...the media has played up the fact that UT had recruited and lost the last three Heisman trophy winners, so maybe the recruiting coordinator needs to lose their job too


----------



## Wade Thurman

Why? Where do you think he should have been placed?



RookieTrainer said:


> I'm shocked that AJ was second.


----------



## Dustin D

So who will do this or better @ Texas?

Mack Brown @ Texas = 157–45 (.777)



> For nearly an entire decade, from 2001-09, Texas never won fewer than 10 games.
> It claimed one national title ('05), played for another ('09) and won two other BCS bowls (the Rose in '04, the Fiesta in '08).
> The Longhorns finished in the top six of the polls in six of nine seasons.





Be careful what you ask for Texans...


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> *Teacher:* ok class, at this moment in time it appears nick saban has made the decision to remain head football coach at the university of alabama. students, if this is in fact coach saban's decision, what have we learned?
> 
> *Teacher:* franco in the front row, you have your hand up.
> *franco:* teacher, i learned the shopping in tuscaloosa, alabama is better than i thought! i also learned mrs. saban likes ribs and white bread!
> 
> *Teacher:* ok john you're next.
> *john:* teacher, it is just like i thought. the county's recent most sucessful coach is hesitant to walk away from a good group of players and a strong recruiting class.
> 
> *Teacher:* bon, you have had your hand up for a while. you are next.
> *bon:* teacher, it was flattering to hear everyone in sports media write and talk about the texas job being the "best in the country" all week long! i learned you can't always believe what you read!
> 
> *Teacher:* bobby yours is the last hand up. what did you learn?
> *bobby:* i learned that anyone can learn at any age! teacher, this proves even a 62 year old dumbass who has made $40 million in bad decisions recently can eventually stop scewing up!
> 
> *Teacher:* GREAT JOB!!!! CLASS DISMISSED!!!!


That right there is just too damn funny!

Having spent a lot of time in T Town, I should have known better, that WalMart is considered upscale shopping and Dreamland BBQ as fine dining.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> So who will do this or better @ Texas?
> 
> Mack Brown @ Texas = 157–45 (.777)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you ask for Texans...



Your stats dont tell the whole story: SIX of those years he had Vince Young or Colt McCoy at QB, since McCoy's departure the last 4 years have been abysmal and in his 16 year tenure he only won the conference title TWICE, One NC win and one loss, it was time for a change

Considering Texas recruiting was always in the Top 5 in the nation his teams were big underachievers

Bob Stoops at Oklahoma owned him, while Texas feasted on the Kansas and Iowa States of the Big 12


----------



## Wade Thurman

Yeah, who are some of the names that are popping up?



Dustin D said:


> So who will do this or better @ Texas?
> 
> Mack Brown @ Texas = 157–45 (.777)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you ask for Texans...


----------



## BonMallari

Wade said:


> Yeah, who are some of the names that are popping up?


Jim Harbaugh

David Shaw (Stanford)

Charlie Strong

Dabo Sweeney

lots of other names of basically any coach that hasnt signed an extension...and believe it or not, there are still some die hards that think they will make Nick Saban an offer despite the fact that he agreed to the extension...personally they are delusional


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> Jim Harbaugh
> 
> David Shaw (Stanford)
> 
> Charlie Strong
> 
> *Dabo Sweeney*
> 
> lots of other names of basically any coach that hasnt signed an extension...and believe it or not, there are still some die hards that think they will make Nick Saban an offer despite the fact that he agreed to the extension...personally they are delusional


That one is funny. He has been OWNED by the 'Ol Ball Coach at SC. If you are worried about A&M... Forget Dabo... He can't handle SC.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Jim Harbaugh
> 
> David Shaw (Stanford)
> 
> Charlie Strong
> 
> Dabo Sweeney
> 
> lots of other names of basically any coach that hasnt signed an extension...and believe it or not, there are still some die hards that think they will make Nick Saban an offer despite the fact that he agreed to the extension...personally they are delusional


Ditto on Dabo - and for sure I'm hoping he (U of A'92) ain't a candidate at 'Bama upon Saban's retirement/taking the Hawaii job/leaving to become coach of the All Blacks.

Not impressed with Charlie Strong either - except for that win over the Gators in the Sugar Bowl last year. Wait a minute, he only beat Little Willy Muschamp, scratch that impression.

Shaw would be ideal but lots of Stanfordians get there and are sold on The Farm for life. Right, Condi?

Tejas may be the only job that Chucky of the Apocalypse (Gruden)










would let lure him back into the coaching ranks.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Jim Harbaugh?... C'mon Bon lol. 
Not sure why fans keep spreading that name around. 
He's shut that down a few times here recently in interviews.

In his *1st year *(13-3)he takes the 49ers to the play-offs.
In his *2nd* *year*  (13-5-1)he led the 49ers to the play-offs/*Superbowl. *
Now in his *3rd year* (9-4)he's likely headed BACK to the play-offs.

...in the NFL he's 50-12-1.

.....but he quits the NFL/49ers 
to attempt to rebuild a College Football Program?....uh no.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Jim Harbaugh?... C'mon Bon lol.
> Not sure why fans keep spreading that name around.
> He's shut that down a few times here recently in interviews.
> 
> In his *1st year *(13-3)he takes the 49ers to the play-offs.
> In his *2nd* *year*  (13-5-1)he led the 49ers to the play-offs/*Superbowl. *
> Now in his *3rd year* (9-4)he's likely headed BACK to the play-offs.
> 
> ...in the NFL he's 50-12-1.
> 
> .....but he quits the NFL/49ers
> to attempt to rebuild a College Football Program?....uh no.


That list came from ESPN not me....my choices were Peterson(new HC at UW) and Jim Mora Jr (said he was staying at UCLA when UW job opened)...I dont have any inside sources on the goings on, my source is now the HC at Boise State


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Chucky should be who they go after.


----------



## Franco

What about the OC or DC for the Seahawks? That staff is too good not to be pillaged by other teams and Texas!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Wade said:


> Why? Where do you think he should have been placed?


As a Bama fan I obviously think he should have won. I was shocked that he finished that high.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Franco said:


> That right there is just too damn funny!
> 
> Having spent a lot of time in T Town, I should have known better, that WalMart is considered upscale shopping and Dreamland BBQ as fine dining.


Dreamland's decline since the original owner died is both flabbergasting and heartbreaking. Believe it or not, it used to be really good.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Chucky should be who they go after.


Early in the year I would have agreed with you, but when he didnt come up in the mix for the SC job it showed me he is happy with his spot at ESPN


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, Aggies are trying to flip Tex commit LB Otaro Alaka plus one more whose name I forget.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Bon, Aggies are trying to flip Tex commit LB Otaro Alaka plus one more whose name I forget.


according to Rivals he committed in April to UT, but if he wants to go let him, just like Ricky Seals Jones last year, these kids are working for the best"deal" they can get...its all fair until National Signing Day in Feb..


----------



## Wade Thurman

How about Patterson @ TCU?


----------



## MSDOGS1976

I would give Vandy's coach an interview. Franklin has done a helluva job there.


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## Wade Thurman

As an OU fan I think he should have won, I love the kid, I think he has a nice future ahead of him. But as we all know the Heisman is nothing more than a stats award, plain and simple.



RookieTrainer said:


> As a Bama fan I obviously think he should have won. I was shocked that he finished that high.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Wade said:


> As an OU fan I think he should have won, I love the kid, I think he has a nice future ahead of him. But as we all know the Heisman is nothing more than a stats award, plain and simple.


I am certainly not against stats for QBs as long as they are earned in the context of the system you are asked to run and as long as you are winning football games. And that is not a veiled slap at Winston, because so far he has done those things.

Around here, with some notable exceptions, it has been about team more than individual players, and we are not the only place like that for sure. I think the promotion of one player, unless he is a very special guy, has the potential to go horribly wrong in the locker room. Sometimes it doesn't, but why take a chance?


----------



## John Robinson

Are there any three quarterbacks coming out this year as good as Andrew Luck, Cam newton or Russell Wilson? Picking the sure thing is rare, I think Luck was one of the few where everybody 100% expected him to be good in the pros, but for every Luck you have two or three big name bust and one or two real surprises, Tom Brady and Russell Wilson. As a Rams fan I knew the jury was out on Sam Bradford, and due to coaching/team quality issues, it's frustratingly still out four years into his pro career. Are there any can't miss college prospects coming out that would be a certain upgrade over Bradford?

John


----------



## crackerd

Little Kiffy sighted in T-town today - my intel is he was a lock as 'Bama's fall-back when Saban went off to exhaust his debts. And his Dad, Big (Old) Kiffy was bringing that vaunted Cowboys' defensive scheme with him too - unless we Packer owners paid him a ransom not to...

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Just to name a few...




> *Derek Carr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 QB
> Senior
> Fresno State Bulldogs
> 
> 
> Hometown BAKERSFIELD, CA
> Height 6-3
> Weight 218 lbs.
> 
> 2013 Season
> 
> YDS
> TD
> INT
> 4866
> 48
> 7
> Career
>  12626
> 111
> 23







> *Teddy Bridgewater*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 QB
> Junior
> Louisville Cardinals
> 
> 
> Hometown MIAMI, FL
> Height 6-3
> Weight 196 lbs.
> 
> 2013 Season
> 
> YDS
> TD
> INT
> 3523
> 28
> 4
> Career
>  9370
> 69
> 24








> *Jordan Lynch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 QB
> Senior
> Northern Illinois Huskies
> 
> 
> Hometown CHICAGO, IL
> Height 6-0
> Weight 216 lbs.
> 
> 2013 Season
> 
> YDS
> TD
> INT
> 2676
> 23
> 7
> Career
>  5993
> 50
> 13
> 
> 
> See also* Jordan Lynch's Rushing Stats* for the last two years...
> 
> RUSHING Stats
>  YEAR
> TEAM
> ATT
> YDS
> AVG
> LNG
> TD
> 2013
> 
> 
> 
> NIU
> 274
> 1881
> 6.9
> 61
> 22
> 2012
> 
> 
> 
> NIU
> 294
> 1815
> 6.2
> 88
> 19






> *Aaron Murray*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #11 QB
> Senior
> Georgia Bulldogs
> 
> 
> Hometown TAMPA, FL
> Height 6-1
> Weight 208 lbs.
> 
> 2013 Season
> 
> YDS
> TD
> INT
> 3075
> 26
> 9
> Career
>  13166
> 121
> 41



Teddy Bridgewater isn't getting Mega Rep b/c they're not in a Major Bowl....but that boy is GOOD! 
Smart Passer with the tools of the trade to be next level. He can move with his feet too.

I think that boy outta N. Illi could be a serious competitor. 
Great Feet, Great Arm and pretty accurate, but man can that dude run.


Here's the QuarterBack Big Board;


Pos. Rank
Player
School
Proj. Round
1
Teddy Bridgewater
Louisville
1
2
Derek Carr
Fresno State
1
3
Johnny Manziel
Texas A&M
1
4
Blake Bortles
UCF
1
5
Tajh Boyd
Clemson
2
6
Zach Mettenberger
LSU
2
7
A.J. McCarron
Alabama
2
8
David Fales
San Jose State
2
9
Aaron Murray
Georgia
4
10
Jimmy Garoppolo
Eastern Illinois
4


----------



## Dustin D

LSU Draft Prospects;



Rank
Player
Pos.
Pos. Rank
School
Class
Ht.
Wt.
Proj. Round


54
Ego Ferguson
DT
5
LSU
rJr
6-2
309
2
106
Anthony Johnson
DT
10
LSU
Jr
6-2
295
3
185
J.C. Copeland
FB
2
LSU
Sr
6-0
270
5-6
151
Lamin Barrow
ILB
8
LSU
rSr
6-1
232
4-5
410
Tahj Jones
OLB
35
LSU
rSr
6-2
208
––
52
La'el Collins
OT
7
LSU
Jr
6-5
315
2
80
Zach Mettenberger








QB
7
LSU
rSr
6-5
235
2-3
104
Jeremy Hill
RB
8
LSU
rSo
6-1
235
3
131
Craig Loston
SS
4
LSU
rSr
6-1
209
3-4
50
Odell Beckham Jr.
WR
9
LSU
Jr
5-11
193
2
69
Jarvis Landry
WR
11
LSU
Jr
6-0
195
2-3
618
Kadron Boone
WR
75
LSU
Sr
6-0
202
––


----------



## BonMallari

IMO Mettenberger will make someone a very good QB if his knee heals properly, he has a big time arm and can throw the deep out, something I dont think Manziel can do...I have watched D. Carr and he also has a big arm but he comes from one of those "systems"...just not overly impressed by Bridgewater or Boyd

Cant wonder why Jarvis Landry is rated so low...I have him right behind a Marquise Lee, I am not an LSU fanboy but he just seems to want the ball, and they seem to have no fear and are willing to go over the middle..I think Beckham will also play on Sundays for a lot of teams


----------



## Wade Thurman

NO, not this year IMHO.




John Robinson said:


> Are there any three quarterbacks coming out this year as good as Andrew Luck, Cam newton or Russell Wilson? Picking the sure thing is rare, I think Luck was one of the few where everybody 100% expected him to be good in the pros, but for every Luck you have two or three big name bust and one or two real surprises, Tom Brady and Russell Wilson. As a Rams fan I knew the jury was out on Sam Bradford, and due to coaching/team quality issues, it's frustratingly still out four years into his pro career. Are there any can't miss college prospects coming out that would be a certain upgrade over Bradford?
> 
> John


----------



## Dustin D

What do you guys think about Aaron Murray?


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> What do you guys think about Aaron Murray?


I think he is a good guy...but the one "stat" that someone showed was his record against ranked teams, and it was abysmal, and yes I understand he doesnt play defense...He is another that will make an NFL squad but he reminds me of Christian Ponder...would like to see how he does at the combine, because I dont know if he has an NFL arm...my .02


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> I think he is a good guy...but the one "stat" that someone showed was his record against ranked teams, and it was abysmal, and yes I understand he doesnt play defense...He is another that will make an NFL squad but he reminds me of Christian Ponder...would like to see how he does at the combine, because I dont know if he has an NFL arm...my .02


So - Chip Kelly to TX - any truth in the rumor .


----------



## Dustin D

*50 fun stats from the 2013 college football season*




> Let's take a look back at 50 fun (or maybe not so fun depending on who you root for) stats from the 2013 college football season....	- On the opening weekend of college football, seven FCS schools beat FBS teams. Those FBS teams paid a total of $2.375 million for those losses
> 
> 
> - Two running backs averaged 10 yards per carry (or more) in 2013. Georgia Tech's Robert Godhigh (10.06 ypc; 69 attempts for 694 yards) and Auburn's Corey Grant (10.00 ypc; 65 attempts for 650 yards).
> 
> - Only Washington's Bishop Sankey had a rushing TD in all 12 games this season. Indiana's Tevin Coleman had a rushing TD in every game but only played in 9 games.
> 
> - South Carolina's Connor Shaw was the only QB in the FBS to attempt over 200 passes and only throw one interception. Kentucky's Maxwell Smith had 1 INT but only attempted 183 passes.
> 
> - Fresno State's Derek Carr led the FBS with 48 TD passes. That's 10 more than the number two QB in the Nation, Heisman Trophy winner Jameis Winston.
> 
> - Washington State's Connor Halliday attempted the most passes in the FBS, 656. That's over 54 a game! He attempted 80 against Oregon on 10/19. That's almost 100 passes in a single game by one player! He also led the Nation with 21 interceptions.
> 
> - UNC's Ryan Switzer returned four punts for TDs in 2013. Somehow he came in third place for average punt return (19.95 ypr) behind USC's Nelson Agholor (21.63) and Auburn's Chris Davis (20.14)
> 
> - Boston College's Nate Freese (18 for 18) and Ohio's Josiah Yazdani (12 for 12) were the only kickers who made 100% of their kicks in 2013.
> 
> - Auburn's Cody Parkey led the Nation with 67 touchbacks (72.83% of his kicks). Tulane's Cairo Santos had the best percentage as 75.86% of his kickoffs were touchbacks but Parkey also attempted 3 onside kicks (Santos attempted one).
> 
> - Wisconsin's Melvin Gordon was the only player to have three rushing plays of 70 or more yards.
> 
> - Miami's Stephen Morris had 3 passes of 80 yards or more. Clemson's Tajh Boyd, Georgia's Aaron Murray, Baylor's Bryce Petty and Notre Dame's Tommy Rees all had two.
> 
> - Sammy Watkins was the only receiver to have more than one reception for over 90 yards (he had two).
> 
> - Baylor led the Nation averaging 53.5 points per game. On the flip side, FIU and Miami (Ohio) averaged just 9.8 ppg which was 43.7 ppg less than Baylor.
> 
> - 13 players, including Navy's Keenan Reynolds (14.7 ppg) and Colorado State's Kapri Bibbs (12.9 pgg) scored more points per game than FIU and Miami (Ohio).
> 
> - Georgia and Northern Illinois were the only teams in the Nation to have two players average 10 or more points per game. For Georgia it was kicker Marshall Morgan and RB Todd Gurley (both averaged exactly 10 points per game). For NIU it was QB Jordan Lynch and K Mathew Sims (Lynch averaged 10.6 and Sims averaged 10.0).
> 
> - Florida State led the Nation in scoring defense giving up just 10.7 ppg. Idaho gave up 46.8 ppg or 36.1 more ppg than FSU.
> 
> - San Diego State made the most two-point conversions this season with five. San Jose State, Illinois and Colorado all converted four.
> 
> - Air Force and Colorado State both gave up four two-point conversions, which was the most in the Nation.
> 
> - Cal gave up 5 punt returns for TDs. The rest of the Pac-12 combined to give up just one.
> 
> - Ohio State led the Nation in rushing yards per attempt at 7.03. Auburn led the Nation in rushing yards per game (335.69) and rushing TDs (46).
> 
> - USF only had 4 rushing TDs on the season which placed them last in the FBS.
> 
> - Michigan State led the Nation in rushing defense giving up an average of just 2.7 yards per rush and 80.77 yards per game. They gave up 273 rushing yards to Ohio State in the Big Ten Championship Game.
> 
> - Missouri entered the SEC Championship Game giving up 119 rushing yards per game, which put them second behind Alabama in the SEC. They gave up 545 rushing yards to Auburn in the SEC Championship Game which moved them all the way down to eighth in the SEC in rushing defense.
> 
> - Florida State and Iowa gave up just five rushing TD's each during the entire 2013 season. New Mexico State gave up five or more rushing TDs five times during 2013.
> 
> - Four teams finished the season making less than 50% of their field goal attempts: Temple (33%), Cincinnati (40%), Mississippi State (45%) and UTEP (46.7%).
> 
> - Three teams finished the season with a completion percentage above 70%: East Carolina, Boise State and Louisville
> 
> - Eight teams finished the season with a completion percentage under 50%: Arkansas, Western Michigan, Tulsa, Army, Kansas, Georgia Tech, South Florida and Miami (Ohio).
> 
> - Southern Mississippi led the Nation by throwing 26 interceptions.
> 
> - 20 FBS teams threw more interceptions than TDs in 2013: Central Michigan, FIU, Georgia Tech, Kansas, Louisiana Tech, Memphis, Miami (Ohio), North Carolina State, South Florida, Southern Mississippi, Syracuse, TCU, Tennessee, Tulsa, UConn, UMass, Vanderbilt, Virginia, Western Kentucky, Western Michigan
> 
> - San Diego State was the worst team in the Nation on extra points converting on 84.2% (32 of 38). That's probably why they converted the most two-pointers.
> 
> - Bowling Green led the Nation in time of possession, possessing the ball for 445 minutes during the 2013 season. Wyoming had the ball the least, possessing the ball for just 300 minutes. Of course, time of possession can be an overrated stat as Oregon was 124th in the Nation at 303 minutes.
> 
> - Toledo allowed just 6 sacks the entire season. Idaho allowed 53 and 4.42 per game.
> 
> - Western Michigan had just 7 sacks the entire season. Stanford had 8 against Oregon State on 10/26 and Arizona State had 9 against UCLA on 11/23.
> 
> - Florida State, Arizona State and Baylor returned five interceptions for TDs in 2013. New Mexico, Air Force, Kentucky, Illinois, Temple and UTEP didn't even have five interceptions the entire season.
> 
> - Ball State forced 20 fumbles and recovered 18 of them for a recovery rate of 90%. Nebraska forced 15 fumbles but recovered just 3 of them for a recovery rate of 20%.
> 
> - Not only did Nebraska struggle to gain fumbles, they were next to last in giving them up as they lost 16 fumbles on the season. Maryland led the Nation by losing 18 fumbles.
> 
> - Tennessee had a turnover margin of -1.80 in road games. At home they had a turnover margin of +1.43.
> 
> - Florida State was the best team in the Nation in the red zone scoring on 97.1% of their trips. They went undefeated this season. Miami (Ohio) was the worst scoring on just 63.16% of their trips. They went 0-12.
> 
> - Ohio State was the best team in the Nation in terms of scoring TDs in the red zone. They scored TDs on 83.33% of their red zone trips. They lost one game all season. South Florida scored TDs on just 36.84% of trips to the red zone. They won just two games.
> 
> - San Diego State's defense was the worst in the Nation in the red zone giving up scores on 95.12% of possessions and TDs on 85.37% of possessions.
> 
> - 42% of FBS teams didn't attempt an onside kick this season. SMU and Colorado each attempted five.
> 
> - SMU had the most onside kicks attempted against them with six. Stanford and Akron each had 5 attempted against them.
> 
> - Colorado State gave up 11 plays of 60 or more yards in 2013. Cal and Eastern Michigan gave up 10. Ten teams gave up no plays of 60 or more yards: ECU, Houston, LSU, Louisville, Middle Tennessee, Navy, Nebraska, Penn State, Toledo and UTSA.
> 
> - Colorado State's Kapri Bibbs led the Nation in rushing TDs. What's more impressive is that he also led the Nation in 4th quarter rushing TDs with 11.
> 
> - The QB with the highest rating on 3rd downs? Of course, it was Jameis Winston with a rating of 192.38. The rest of the top 5? Zach Mettenberger, Teddy Bridgewater, Johnny Manziel and Maty Mauk.
> 
> - Teddy Bridgewater had the most TD passes on third down with 13.
> 
> - Texas Tech's Jace Amaro led the Nation with 33 receptions on third down. The runner-up was Justin Hardy (ECU) with 28.
> 
> - Navy was the least penalized team in the Nation at 23.1 yards per game. Baylor had the most at 78.3 yards per game.
> 
> - Western Kentucky's Antonio Andrews led the Nation with 184 yards from scrimmage per game. The rest of the top five: Andre Williams (Boston College), Bishop Sankey (Washington), Ka'Deem Carey (Arizona) and Brandin Cooks (Oregon State)
> 
> - In 2012, Auburn and Missouri combined to go 2-14 in SEC games. In 2013, they combined to go 14-2 in regular season conference games and won their respective divisions.


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> So - Chip Kelly to TX - any truth in the rumor .


I sure hope not...but yes his name is popping up on many of the fan boards


----------



## crackerd

Thinking Easy Rider Petrino and Butch Probation Follows Wherever I Go Davis as Tejas co-head coaches in 2014 - one coaches the first 6 games of the season, the other the last 6, and whomever has the better record in this coach-off "oils the skids" for landing the job and gets to lead the Tea Sippers in yet another Alamo Bowl!

MG


----------



## Dustin D

LOTS of delusional fans are spreading LOTS of Names. It means diddly squat.

Not including you Bon, but lots of Longhorn fans will be highly disappointed with the hire.(Reality Check)

Especially when ESPN(gag) and the fan base are being completely absurd
with all the gossip of who's going to be the next coach by spreading big names 
as if some of them are a real possibility. 

Jim and/or John Harbaugh? Tomlin? Kelly? Fischer? Saban? Urban Meyer? Malzahn? ...

Seriously? I mean, the rest of the country is looking on thinking, "Who does Texas think they are"? lol

Longhorns are the 3rd best team in Texas and has been for the last few years.

...and contrary to popular belief, it's not ALL about Money.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> LOTS of delusional fans are spreading LOTS of Names. It means diddly squat.
> 
> Not including you Bon, but lots of Longhorn fans will be highly disappointed with the hire.(Reality Check)
> 
> Especially when ESPN(gag) and the fan base are being completely absurd
> with all the gossip of who's going to be the next coach by spreading big namesas if their a real possibility.
> 
> Jim and/or John Harbaugh? Tomlin? Kelly? Fischer? Saban? Urban Meyer? Malzahn? ...
> 
> Seriously? I mean, the rest of the country is looking on thinking, "Who does Texas think they are"? lol
> 
> Longhorns are the 3rd best team in Texas and has been for the last few years.
> 
> ...and contrary to popular belief, it's not ALL about Money.


ESPN has a financial stake in the deal because of the LHN...

What I find comical is reading the fan boards on Friday evening after the banquet and no word from MB, which had the frat boys ready to run the new AD out of town....fast forward to Sat evening to MB's resignation and they were lauding the new AD for driving the wooden stake thru the heart of the vampire

Texas is without a doubt the third best program "currently" in the state, and at Texas its not about the money...The most important thing at Texas is their own egostistical "image", been that way for as long as I remember...

IMO the program was sitting on a house of cards, and everyone (including myself) was happy with perennial 10 win seasons, but after the Colt McCoy era the program got exposed and 4 consecutive sub par seasons after above average recruiting classes was enough to warrant a change

and as you stated no matter who Texas hires they wont satisfy the fan base, it wont be "good enough"


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> LOTS of delusional fans are spreading LOTS of Names. It means diddly squat.
> 
> Not including you Bon, but lots of Longhorn fans will be highly disappointed with the hire.(Reality Check)
> 
> Especially when ESPN(gag) and the fan base are being completely absurd
> with all the gossip of who's going to be the next coach by spreading big names
> as if some of them are a real possibility.
> 
> Jim and/or John Harbaugh? Tomlin? Kelly? Fischer? Saban? Urban Meyer? Malzahn? ...
> 
> Seriously? I mean, the rest of the country is looking on thinking, "Who does Texas think they are"? lol
> 
> Longhorns are the 3rd best team in Texas and has been for the last few years.
> 
> ...and contrary to popular belief, it's not ALL about Money.


As a NW outsider, this is spot on for what people think about Texas around here. No offense to Texans, but to those outside your conference, it doesn't seem like such a peach assignment. Definitely one of the big schools but certainly no better than many others, to many to list here.

John


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You people are nuts. Texas is a superb gig.


----------



## achiro

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You people are nuts. Texas is a superb gig.


One of the few things we agree on in this thread.  I do think there are some insane thoughts from the Texass fans on who they think they could get but to say that it is an average program is silly.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You people are nuts. Texas is a superb gig.





achiro said:


> One of the few things we agree on in this thread.
> but to say that it is an average program is silly.



Well, then we all agree, b/c no one said any of that.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You people are nuts. Texas is a superb gig.


Where did we say it wasn't. I just don't see Harbaugh leaving the 49'ers, Sabin leaving Alabama, etc for Texas. Texas is one of many quality programs, they are right up there with Stanford, Alabama, USC, Notre Dame, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Penn State. These are once great programs that still have a certain cachet. I can see if you grew up in Texas you would really look up to Texas. I also give them more prestige than Texas A&M and Baylor, but to me U of Texas is about equal to Nebraska and Oklahoma.

John


----------



## crackerd

Jacob's just trying to hype it so Less Smiles might saddle up for Tejas.

Then Saban would become LSU's prodigal son all over again - of course.

MG


----------



## roseberry

'superb gig', for sure!

there is NO reason for the longhorns not to contend year in year out.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Where did we say it wasn't. I just don't see Harbaugh leaving the 49'ers, Sabin leaving Alabama, etc for Texas. Texas is one of many quality programs, they are right up there with Stanford, Alabama, USC, Notre Dame, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Penn State. These are once great programs that still have a certain cachet. I can see if you grew up in Texas you would really look up to Texas. I also give them more prestige than Texas A&M and Baylor, but to me U of Texas is about equal to Nebraska and Oklahoma.
> 
> John


Before Devaney NE was very average at best - Until recently Stanford was middle of the PAC - There are some A & M folks on this forum that might argue with you about prestige - Baylor is recent & if OK & TX were operating on all cylinders would not be doing as well (many years ago I was offered a Basketball scholarship to Baylor, had I known they had high academics would have probably taken it). If ND played at the level of their reputation they would be awesome .


----------



## BonMallari

People sometimes have difficulty in separating a school's football success from the prestige and academics of the school itself..We can argue all day about who is or isnt the "Harvard" of west/south...or which school is the leader in a certain field of expertise...

We can also argue about which school has the best looking song girls/cheerleaders..(USC-UCLA-Oregon)

But when it comes to football its usually a matter of what have you done for me lately....and for some lately is last week


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin, I know you are older than me, so recent is relative to what we remember, but I remember Stanford being great back in the Plunkett then later Elway years. I just go from my memory and perception and can't list National Championships, but as a USC fan growing up in the 50s and 60's I remember Texas and their Wishbone offense, Oklahoma being contenders every year, Nebraska with Tom Osborn as coach, I only knew of T A&M because my former girlfriend went there in the 70s and apparently dated the quarterback. Can't remember his name but he went on to be a minor backup in the NFL. Notre Dame had their up and downs under Ara Parsegian (spelling?), my Trojans won four NC's under John McKay and another one or two under John Robinson, then went into a decline. The Crimson Tide was a perennial contender too. Can't forget Michigan and Ohio State, they seemed to contend year in, year out. 

I would think a younger person would wonder what we are talking about, and think Miami, along with the other Florida schools and LSU have become dominant of late. I wonder how the average fan would rank various programs from across the country that are out of their area.

John


----------



## Dustin D

My biggest point about the Texas Job is looking at the past. None of the Coaches were Big Dogs really.



> Take a look.
> 
> While money is a big factor and can make big name coaches jump to a new job, what else shows that they are capable of stealing a big name from a major program?
> 
> *Texas Coaching Hires*
> Mack Brown - Hired in 1997
> -Coached 10 seasons at North Carolina where he averaged *6.9 wins per season*
> -Finished strong with two 10 win seasons in 1996 and 1997
> -Never won a conference championship
> -6-5 at Appalachian State
> -11-23 at Tulane
> 
> John Mackovic - Hired in 1992
> -Coached 4 seasons at Illinois where he averaged *7.5 wins per season*
> -10-2 in 1989 finishing with a #10 ranking in AP & Coaches
> -Tied for 1st in Big 10 in 1990 with 6-2 conference record
> -14-20 at Wake Forest
> 
> David McWilliams - Hired in 1987
> -Hired after only coaching one season at Texas Tech, going 7-4
> 
> Fred Akers - Hired in 1977
> -Hired after two seasons at Wyoming, going a combined 10-13
> 
> Darrell Royal - Hired in 1957
> -Two seasons at Mississippi State where he went 6-4 both seasons
> -Then he coached one season at Washington going 5-5
> -Turned out to be one of the all-time greats, but was not a big name coach when going to Texas


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> :razz:Marvin, I know you are older than me, so recent is relative to what we remember, but I remember Stanford being great back in the Plunkett then later Elway years. I just go from my memory and perception and can't list National Championships, but as a USC fan growing up in the 50s and 60's I remember Texas and their Wishbone offense, Oklahoma being contenders every year, Nebraska with Tom Osborn as coach,* I only knew of T A&M because my former girlfriend went there in the 70s and apparently dated the quarterback. Can't remember his name but he went on to be a minor backup in the NFL.* Notre Dame had their up and downs under Ara Parsegian (spelling?), my Trojans won four NC's under John McKay and another one or two under John Robinson, then went into a decline. The Crimson Tide was a perennial contender too. Can't forget Michigan and Ohio State, they seemed to contend year in, year out.


So John you were a romantic rival of Gary Kubiak? Or was it the wishbone QB before him, Mike Mosley? I know it couldn't have been Edd (Double-D) Hargett, as only Marvin's _*that old*_ - and also Franco and the ghost of Charlton Heston ("Number One":wink would've called you out on Mr. Edd by now. Kubiak may be asking you for a kennel cleaning job before long..._*unless*_ he gets the Tejas job, heh-heh...

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Clifton Garrett commits to LSU in HS Press Conference
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...foot-clifton-garrett-decision,0,4753373.story

24/7 - 5 star #1 OLB 

Rivals - 4 star #3 MLB 

Highlights


ESPN 300 
#37
*Clifton Garrett*
Video | Scouts Report

ILB
Plainfield, IL
Plainfield South High School
6'2''
224
GRADE 
85
LSU
Committed
12/17/2013


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> : I only knew of T A&M because my former girlfriend went there in the 70s and apparently dated the quarterback. Can't remember his name but he went on to be a minor backup in the NFL.
> 
> John


I will guess that QB would have been Ed Hargett...the only reason I knew that is because I had a subscription to Dave Campbell's Texas Football magazine and one of my brother's classmates introduced him to me. which I thought was very cool back then



Dustin D said:


> My biggest point about the Texas Job is looking at the past. None of the Coaches were Big Dogs really.


Fred Akers came to Texas on the recommendation of DKR long time pal Frank Broyles who played under him, Akers according to roommate Barry Switzer, was a rich punk, their other roommate was a REAL rich azz punk named Jerry Jones


Davis McWilliams was the prodigal son coming home, he was the co captain on the '63 National Championship team and hand picked by DKR

and John Mackovic was the long time offensive coordinator for the Dallas Cowboys and got the job due in part to Texas alum Tom Landry


Texas has always made the "safe" hire...I remember when Mack got hired, everyone went WHO, some even thought we hired his brother Watson who was coaching at Rice..Like I mentioned before , image is everything at Texas, they have never had the nads to hire a big time coach because they were afraid of them being bigger than the program itself..plus Texas was known for being frugile (read cheap) when it came to paying coaches..That is why the sudden departure from that mold is due to the fact that Texas has seen that a successful athletic dept can be an asset to the coffers of the school

They will have to prove to me that they can make the "name" hire...I am skeptical to say the least


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> I will guess that QB would have been Ed Hargett...the only reason I knew that is because I had a subscription to Dave Campbell's Texas Football magazine and one of my brother's classmates introduced him to me. which I thought was very cool back then


Bon, you'd guess wrong decade - unless John's got the wrong decade. Ed_*d*_ (Double D as I said earlier) Hargett was Bebes Stallings' quarterback in the '68 Cotton Bowl when Bear Bryant, in a great display of sportsmanship that I couldn't get my head around as a kid, 










helped carry the opposing coach Stallings off the field after aTm upset Alabama 20-16. 'Course, the Bear also might've been "fueled up" for giving that victory ride as well...

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> So John you were a romantic rival of Gary Kubiak? Or was it the wishbone QB before him, Mike Mosley? I know it couldn't have been Edd (Double-D) Hargett, as only Marvin's _*that old*_ - and also Franco and the ghost of Charlton Heston ("Number One":wink would've called you out on Mr. Edd by now. Kubiak may be asking you for a kennel cleaning job before long..._*unless*_ he gets the Tejas job, heh-heh...
> 
> MG


I didn't watch much FB or care much about it when I was young - but these things I do remember - at Dakota Wesleyan the kicker Drop Kicked a 63 yarder in an NAIA game, his name escapes me but I could have a police sketcher make a composite of him today - Ordell Braase, who I played HS Basketball against went on to Little AA honors a @ the University of South Dakota, was drafted by the Baltimore Colts & played 15 years @ defensive end opposite the likes of Gino Marchetti & "Big Daddy" Lipscomb*. Getting in the playoffs was a near salary doubler.

Anybody here know what a drop kick is?*


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Bon, you'd guess wrong decade - unless John's got the wrong decade. Ed_*d*_ (Double D as I said earlier) Hargett was Bebes Stallings' quarterback in the '68 Cotton Bowl when Bear Bryant, in a great display of sportsmanship that I couldn't get my head around as a kid,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helped carry the opposing coach Stallings off the field after aTm upset Alabama 20-16. 'Course, the Bear also might've been "fueled up" for giving that victory ride as well...
> 
> MG


I honestly can't remember his name and have to take it on faith that she was telling me the truth, I have no reason to not believe her. She would have attended T-A&M between 1978 and 82, so who would that be? I remember recognizing his name back when were together 83-89.

edit; I just googled TAM 1980, it was Gary Kubiak!


----------



## Denver

I've gotta buddy that drop kicked a 60 yarder when he was playing for the Detroit Fury in the Arena League. It was only practice though.


Marvin S said:


> I didn't watch much FB or care much about it when I was young - but these things I do remember - at Dakota Wesleyan the kicker Drop Kicked a 63 yarder in an NAIA game, his name escapes me but I could have a police sketcher make a composite of him today - Ordell Braase, who I played HS Basketball against went on to Little AA honors a @ the University of South Dakota, was drafted by the Baltimore Colts & played 15 years @ defensive end opposite the likes of Gino Marchetti & "Big Daddy" Lipscomb*. Getting in the playoffs was a near salary doubler.
> 
> Anybody here know what a drop kick is?*


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I didn't watch much FB or care much about it when I was young - but *these things I do remember - at Dakota Wesleyan the kicker Drop Kicked a 63 yarder in an NAIA game, his name escapes me but I could have a police sketcher make a composite of him today...
> 
> Anybody here know what a drop kick is?*


Lordy mercy, Marvin, you really are old enough to have come out with the Baby Jesus for the coin toss!



> *63 yards Mark Payne*, Dakota Wesleyan v Spearfish Normal (Northwest Normal), at Aberdeen, S.D. *10/16/1915* (drop-kick)


What I _*couldn't*_ find in that list is the name of Bunky Henry, who unless my ears were playing tricks on me, I recall from a radio broadcast as having made the last major college drop-kick for a field goal for Georgia Tech a year or so before he went on to become a decent PGA tour golfer. Not terribly long ago a certain Doug Flutie, just for laughs, teed up a drop-kick for an extra point in what I believe was his last game for the Patriots.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

a drop kick is what Charlie Blue Eyes kicked in the original version of the Longest Yard....


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Ordell Braase, who I played HS Basketball against went on to Little AA honors a @ the University of South Dakota, was drafted by the Baltimore Colts & played 15 years @ defensive end opposite the likes of Gino Marchetti & "Big Daddy" Lipscomb


Alas, RIP today to one of Ordell Braase's college teammates and to one of "my people" - at least he played one on the silver screen, and played football at Marquette to boot. Which means he might've also "run into" another old-timer of renown, the great Buckets Goldenberg.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Lordy mercy, Marvin, you really are old enough to have come out with the Baby Jesus for the coin toss!
> 
> 
> 
> What I _*couldn't*_ find in that list is the name of Bunky Henry, who unless my ears were playing tricks on me, I recall from a radio broadcast as having made the last major college drop-kick for a field goal for Georgia Tech a year or so before he went on to become a decent PGA tour golfer. Not terribly long ago a certain Doug Flutie, just for laughs, teed up a drop-kick for an extra point in what I believe was his last game for the Patriots.
> 
> MG


 I was thinking of someone more in the late 40's - wasn't the ball at that time a little fatter & more rounded on the ends.


----------



## Franco

crackerd said:


> So John you were a romantic rival of Gary Kubiak? Or was it the wishbone QB before him, Mike Mosley? I know it couldn't have been Edd (Double-D) Hargett, as only Marvin's _*that old*_ - and also Franco and the ghost of Charlton Heston ("Number One":wink would've called you out on Mr. Edd by now. Kubiak may be asking you for a kennel cleaning job before long..._*unless*_ he gets the Tejas job, heh-heh...
> 
> MG


Yup, Heston's acting career wasn't going so well until he did a pair of ape movies that launched him into a superstar. With both as QB's for the early Saints, Heston won the starting job because he had Moses call the Headcoach and owner. Edd was never the same after the demotion and moved on to do voice-overs for a TV show featuring a talking equine. 

Who could ever forget this immortal Heston line, " Take your stinking paws off me, you damned dirty ape! "


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> Yup, *Heston's acting career wasn't going so well until he did a pair of ape movies that launched him into a superstar*. With both as QB's for the early Saints, Heston won the starting job because he had Moses call the Headcoach and owner. Edd was never the same after the demotion.


You do realize Heston won the Academy Award for Best Actor in an epic movie called Ben Hur


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> You do realize Heston won the Academy Award for Best Actor in an epic movie called Ben Hur


Ben Hur, never heard of him. Was he the left Tackle at Tulane in 1958? It was almost an all Jewish team. They had one Greek named Mikalos Rozas that played Center. He went on to write Movie Music.


----------



## Dustin D

Why I want FSU to win.

B/c this guy IS AWESOME!!!

HE IS...F...S...U... 

HE IS.... *RED LIGHTNING!!!*


----------



## John Robinson

Well for being a down year with three head coaches, I feel pretty good about the Trojans going into 2014. They still have a ways to go but they are moving in the right direction.


----------



## BonMallari

USC looked the way a Trojan team should have looked all year...it also showed that Fresno State had no business being considered for a BCS at large berth had they won out...If Marquise Lee isnt one of the first WR's picked in the NFL draft then someone needs some lasik surgery ...

Washington State's collapse against Colorado State showed again why a Mike Leach team is destined to break your heart...


----------



## roseberry

new orkeans bowl was a good game!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Never heard of that bowl game.


----------



## Denver

CONGRATS to UW-Whitewater on another DIII championship! Total domination over Mt. Union this year.


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> new orkeans bowl was a good game!


New Orleans Bowl was a good game and I know the city had to be happy with over 60,000 in attendance. 

Ragin Cajun fans, as always, turned out en mass for the three-peet. Looked liked they were going to run a way with the game at first but Tulane hung tough. 

Both programs headed in the right direction. New Orleans native, HC Curtis Johnson will do well recruiting out of the city's deep talent pool of HS seniors along with their new state-of-art on campus stadium and Football facilities. I expect him to build a Top 20 program within the next two seasons. He is the best HC they have had since Mack Brown was trying to make a name for himself. Difference is that Johnson wants to stay at Tulane.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Washington State's collapse against Colorado State showed again why a Mike Leach team is destined to break your heart...


In our part of the country it's called "Couging It", but is really a lack of roster depth. I have every reason to believe the lack of roster depth will be fixed  . I think Mike Leach is good for the conference, witness WSU's 10-7 victory over a talented USC team that proved the BS of believing teams from weaker conferences are worthy of BCS consideration.


----------



## Dustin D

Even with the Colorado St wild finish, the Nawlins' Bowl was the Bowl of the Weekend! Hard fought game, Great plays made and ended on a FG try.

But MAN! besides Joe Montana, we're there ANY Tulane Fans?! all I saw was a sea of RED!

...cough...cough or as 103.7 The Game says 'Vermillion'!


----------



## BonMallari

Hey LSU fanboys : How accurate is this story...I found it to be very interesting and entertaining when someone posted it on a UT fan board (why I dont know), but I still got a kick out of reading it even though I dont know who all the players were in the mix and not even sure if the Advocate is a legit source or something you line the bottom of the birdcage with..Would like to hear some of you "insiders" take on it..thanks in advance

Transition game : LSU's move from Saban to Miles http://theadvocate.com/sports/lsu/7908681-123/transition-game-lsus-move-from


----------



## Dustin D

I knew some of those details, but not all. Good Read.

One thing we never consider in all these College to College Changes 
is NOT knowing if an NFL team has contacted your coach.

I also mentioned that fact about Saban a while back. 
Getting back in the NFL, but as a Head Coach was a dream of his.
He realized it wasn't nearly as fun and got back into the SEC.

...and he regretted leaving the Tigers for the NFL.


----------



## rboudet

Hadn't read the article yet, but The Advocate is a legitimate newspaper with good sports writers.


----------



## rboudet

That was a good read. I have heard of most of those events.


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> ...and he regretted leaving the Tigers for the NFL.


true, true, true! 

a friend of mine asked for my opinion one day, "how many titles would coach saban have won had he stayed at lsu?"

dustin don't tell jacob my answer, but my answer was, *"all of them!"*


----------



## Dustin D

lol...nice


----------



## BonMallari

one heck of a kickoff return by the Huskies(104yds) vs BYU....also like the new Washington uniform/helmets..major upgrade over the old ones


----------



## roseberry

ducks and texas tonight. who you got bon?


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> ducks and texas tonight. who you got bon?


the game isnt till Monday.....My Horns just do not match up well against the speed of Oregon, and they dont tackle well in space...Texas wont get up for the game, even if it is Mack's last

from a betting perspective, two of the three games where Texas was a double digit underdog they have lost by double digits...the only one they didn't was the Oklahoma game, and we now know that was an anomaly..Texas may get run out of the stadium unless they score early and often


----------



## Dustin D

Well Bon a Pick 6 to start the game and a Pick 6 to End the Game. 
Tough way to end the season, although many predicted the outcome.

Now the Head Coach is gone. 

Is this going to be a long off-season
or excited for change Off-season?


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Well Bon a Pick 6 to start the game and a Pick 6 to End the Game.
> Tough way to end the season, although many predicted the outcome.
> 
> Now the Head Coach is gone.
> 
> Is this going to be a long off-season
> or *excited for change Off-season*?



after 4 years of inflated wins against perennial doormats, it was time for a change in Austin, the new AD has stated that they would like to have their new coach in place by Jan 15, ( which to me sounds like their candidate is still employed at this time)..Texas football needs a new identity, Vince and Colt left long ago and UT needs to go forward, and not live on past laurels...a new coach wont salvage this years recruiting class , but will have an impact on upcoming years


----------



## crackerd

Tejas - rhymes with "atrocious." Almost astonishing just how bad the sips have become under Brown, especially with all that talent. Of course, they did beat OU...

MG


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> after 4 years of inflated wins against perennial doormats, it was time for a change in Austin, the new AD has stated that they would like to have their new coach in place by Jan 15, ( which to me sounds like their candidate is still employed at this time)..Texas football needs a new identity, Vince and Colt left long ago and UT needs to go forward, and not live on past laurels...a new coach wont salvage this years recruiting class , but will have an impact on upcoming years


The young men who trounced TX last night were all recruited by a guy employed in the NFL & now in the playoffs. I would consider him a top candidate & a coup for your new AD should that happen! I think the names being floated are just that, but I've been known to overthink these things before .


----------



## Granddaddy

Franco said:


> New Orleans Bowl was a good game and I know the city had to be happy with over 60,000 in attendance.
> 
> Ragin Cajun fans, as always, turned out en mass for the three-peet. Looked liked they were going to run a way with the game at first but Tulane hung tough.
> 
> Both programs headed in the right direction. New Orleans native, HC Curtis Johnson will do well recruiting out of the city's deep talent pool of HS seniors along with their new state-of-art on campus stadium and Football facilities. I expect him to build a Top 20 program within the next two seasons. He is the best HC they have had since Mack Brown was trying to make a name for himself. *Difference is that Johnson wants to stay at Tulane*.


Lots of hometown or alumni coaches have said this in the past, only to take bigger jobs with success. The problem is that Tulane can't draw even with a successful team & great facilities - and they won't pay a coach what he can make at virtually any SEC school. Sounds great when they are building a program but even so, Tulane will never do better than the AAC and they won't build a large fan base in a city dominated by LSU and an area focused on the SEC/Big 12.


----------



## Dustin D

New Kids on the block getting WORKED OVER!


1234T#24DUKE142438#21TA&M31417


Johnny M and Evans acting like over emotional school girls on the side line. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national




/


----------



## Dustin D

...or maybe playing opossum? lol


1234T#24DUKE14243041#21TA&M31414738


----------



## Dustin D

Johnny...freaking...football...wow...

He has been a JOY to watch. He's one of those players, 
that if he had a good 'D', I don't think he'd be quite as prolific.

He HAS to do all those special things to survive. 

He is undoubtedly the MOST accurate passer (on the move) that I've seen.


1234T#24DUKE14243748#21TA&M314142152


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Johnny Football! With a little help from the D finally! Big win. Now steal some recruits from the coach less team.
What a great win.
Houston Texans get first draft pick and need a QB. Hmm.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Johnny...freaking...football...wow...
> 
> He has been a JOY to watch. He's one of those players,
> that if he had a good 'D', I don't think he'd be quite as prolific.
> 
> He HAS to do all those special things to survive.
> 
> *He is undoubtedly the MOST accurate passer (on the move) that I've seen.*
> 
> 
> 1234T#24DUKE14243748#21TA&M314142152


Not bad for an "over emotional school girl";-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Mike Evans didn't help his nfl draft status. He was not a factor in the game except in a negative way.


----------



## Denver

I'm a Johnny Ball Game Believer after that game. Wow!


----------



## roseberry

my wife made me go to a party......i missed the game!

i hope the rose bowl is as good as i expect today.


----------



## John Robinson

I didn't realize they were playing before New Year's Day, so missed it watching stupid tv.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> my wife made me go to a party......i missed the game!
> 
> i hope the rose bowl is as good as i expect today.


Man card revoked!!!!


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Man card revoked!!!!


jacob, i was emasculated years ago!!!(did i spell that correctly?);-)

yours truely,
nutless in alabama


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. Point taken. You *are* married.


----------



## BonMallari

the opening drive by LSU just proves the Kirk Herbstreit is full of crap...so much for his prediction that LSU was unmotivated...Herbie is such a Big 10 homer it aint funny


----------



## John Robinson

Wisconsin South Carolina is pretty good so far.


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> Not bad for an "over emotional school girl";-)



Doesn't change that aspect. Dez Bryant is an amazing receiver, yet still he whines and throws a fit like a kid. lol


----------



## roseberry

congrats sc gamecocks and lsu tigers! georgia dawgs give up a 99.75 yard td pass in losing. miss state and ole mis won so i suppose the sec is 4 wins 1 loss.

pac 12- oregon, arizona, usc, ucla have won. who won the washington game, did arizona state win?

post up the conference win/loss bowl records please, dustin.

edit-i forgot the johnny football win last night. sec is 5-1?


----------



## Dustin D

SEC making some NOISE with some ESPN #SCTop10 Plays of the Week!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I heard many of the Texas high school commits were defecting to A&M to play for Coach Sumlin. Who by the way declined any NFL interviews for a coaching position. 
I think next years Aggie QB will be Kenny Hill. A Southlake, TX product who lead their team to the state championship. Sumlin will probably reshirt Kyle Allen, the number one 2014 qb prospect from AZ.


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## Dustin D




----------



## Dustin D




----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> the opening drive by LSU just proves the Kirk Herbstreit is full of crap...so much for his prediction that LSU was unmotivated...Herbie is such a Big 10 homer it aint funny


He also said WI would beat SC...


----------



## coachmo

I'm pretty sure he said Stanford was too much for MSU as well.


----------



## Dustin D

coachmo said:


> I'm pretty sure he said Stanford was too much for MSU as well.


Yea he's like 2-9 on big games this Bowl Season. LOL

Damn Good Rose Bowl though! Fitting for the 100th!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> edit-i forgot the johnny football win last night. sec is 5-1?


Damn boy just because the Aggies are a recent addition to the SEC doesn't make them irrelevant!


----------



## Tim Mc

Fantastic win in the Rose bowl for the Spartans! Special win for the Big 10. This one was as good as advertised.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> post up the conference win/loss bowl records please, dustin.


My bad, just read your post again.

In order of Wins;




ConferenceTotal gamesWinsLossesPct.Pac-12963.667SEC1051.833MW633.500ACC1136.333Big 12621.667Independents321.667C-USA623.400Big Ten724.333Sun Belt2101.000American512.333MAC504.000


I think it was very clear that LSU with Zach M would have put up another 2-3 TD's.
as well as
UGA with Murray would have likely won that game.

Two Teams without their Starting QB's.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Fantastic win in the Rose bowl for the Spartans! Special win for the Big 10. This one was as good as advertised.


Great game. I was impressed by the Spartans defense and quarterback. The big ten is making itself relevant again.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Damn boy just because the Aggies are a recent addition to the SEC doesn't make them irrelevant!


I'm pretty sure they're LSU's whipping boy no matter what conference they align theirselves with.


----------



## Denver

Badgers were winning 17-13 when our starting QB went out. I believe it would've been a different outcome, had he not went down. Not taking anything away from a very good SC team.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Damn boy just because the Aggies are a recent addition to the SEC doesn't make them irrelevant!


doc,
the aggies are relevant for sure. i just didn't see the game. because i didn't see the game, it slipped my feeble mind. you must have missed the previous exchange where jacob said i was "poos-wah whipped" for attending the new year's eve gala!;-)

btw, i have been yelling "gig 'em aggies" and "war damn eagle", every morning off my back porch as payback for a friendly favor since mid june. i feel my support must have benefitted both teams. lol


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm pretty sure they're LSU's whipping boy no matter what conference they align theirselves with.


Well at least the English profs at TAMU do not recognize "theirselves" as a word but then I suspect English is not a course taught at LSWho....:razz:


----------



## Dustin D

Well don't feel bad, I missed the LSU game today! lol 
Took my dad and Father-n-law hunting! WHAT A RIOT! it was like meet the Fockers!


----------



## John Robinson

Who the heck are these Central Florida guys?


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> My bad, just read your post again.
> 
> In order of Wins;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConferenceTotal gamesWinsLossesPct.Pac-12963.667SEC1051.833MW633.500ACC1136.333Big 12621.667Independents321.667C-USA623.400Big Ten724.333Sun Belt2101.000American512.333MAC504.000
> 
> 
> I think it was very clear that LSU with Zach M would have put up another 2-3 TD's.
> as well as
> UGA with Murray would have likely won that game.
> 
> Two Teams without their Starting QB's.


Is that the post season record? How the heck could 9 of the 12 PAC 12 teams be in a bowl?


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> Who the heck are these Central Florida guys?


That (ONE) Non-AQ Team that refuses to lose. 
Plus they're not facing much Defense from the Big 12.



John Robinson said:


> Is that the post season record?
> How the heck could 9 of the 12 PAC 12 teams be in a bowl?


B/c 9 out of the 12, Pac 12 schools were bowl eligible and got bowl bids that they excepted.

If Baylor drops this one(After being -17 Favorites) 
and OU loses to Bama tomorrow,
0-2 in BCS Bowls isn't going to look very good for the Big 12


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> That (ONE) Non-AQ Team that refuses to lose.
> Plus they're not facing much Defense from the Big 12.
> 
> 
> 
> B/c 9 out of the 12, Pac 12 schools were bowl eligible and got bowl bids that they excepted.
> 
> If Baylor drops this one(After being -17 Favorites)
> and OU loses to Bama tomorrow,
> 0-2 in BCS Bowls isn't going to look very good for the Big 12


I don't really care other than rooting for the underdog, but this game is fun to watch.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Well at least the English profs at TAMU do not recognize "theirselves" as a word but then I suspect English is not a course taught at LSWho....:razz:


Was an obvious mistake for good measure. The last coach to actually beat LSU is none other than R.C. Slocum, a Louisiana native & the winningest coach in TAMU history. Of course you knew that. I also mentioned that for emphasis.


----------



## roseberry

well it's sugar bowl game day for bama. rtr!(nobody aroung here really seems to care?)


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> rtr!(nobody around here really seems to care?)


Just a letdown not to be playing once again for another NC. But be assured there's a lot of 'Bama care everywhere - in fact, you may have seen on another thread about Ted Shih's visit to Lambeau Sunday and somebody suggesting he go shirtless and paint RTF across his chest. Well, in addition to the three or four Lambeau Leaps, Eddie Lacy's also going into the stands with a paintbrush and a bucket of crimson paint to caringly edit Ted's "public service announcement" from RTF to
*RTR!*

MG


----------



## coachmo

Baylor's defense looked like a high school team in that beat down last night! But,hey that's the kind of high scoring, non-defensive games some of the RTF posters like!!


----------



## crackerd

*Big 12,* little D. Or *Big 12* lot of O, next-to-no D. Of course, OU may prove differently.

MG


----------



## Gary M

My Spartans -- 100th Rose Bowl Champs! Best Defense in the country even without their best player!


----------



## coachmo

The Spartans played one heck of a ball game!


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> Baylor's defense looked like a high school team in that beat down last night! But,hey that's the kind of high scoring, non-defensive games some of the RTF posters like!!


Now you're putting down fellow posters for enjoying a game? Jeesh. I also enjoyed the defensive beat down Michigan State gave to Stanford.


----------



## BonMallari

who do I root for this evening ? do I be a Big 12 homer and side with OU who I abhor the first week in October...or do I pull for Nick Saban and AJ (along with his Mom and GF) whom I am big fans of....someone please tell me that Brent Musberger is NOT calling the game tonight...


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Was an obvious mistake for good measure. The last coach to actually beat LSU is none other than R.C. Slocum, a Louisiana native & the winningest coach in TAMU history. Of course you knew that. I also mentioned that for emphasis.





Dustin D said:


> B/c 9 out of the 12, Pac 12 schools were bowl eligible and got bowl bids that they excepted.




Must be a LA thing - they need to get theirselves together to be excepted in polite company .


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> B/c 9 out of the 12, Pac 12 schools were bowl eligible and got bowl bids that they excepted.
> 
> If Baylor drops this one(After being -17 Favorites)
> and OU loses to Bama tomorrow,
> 0-2 in BCS Bowls isn't going to look very good for the Big 12


This is what I hate about the current system. I'm a big Pac 12 fan, but you can't tell me 3/4 of our conference teams deserved to be playing a post season bowl game. I love my Trojans, but am embarrassed that they played in a bowl with their terrible record this year. I would much rather have someone pick the top two teams from each conference and have them play each other in a series of playoff bowls. For example, I would love to see how Oregon, Michigan State or Nebraska would do against Central Florida or LSU, all impressive winners yesterday.


----------



## Dustin D

Not me CoachMo. I can't watch games like that. It's just boring.

Oh your team scored! ....but what does that matter, the other team is about to score too.

Watching Games like that is like watching 2A High School games. if you can complete a couple passes a drive, you'll score every time. There is NO real competition in those games besides who ends up with the ball last. 

That's not HARD FOUGHT Gridiron Football, 
that's just scoring until the clock runs out and hope you're left in the lead when it hits 00:00. 

I'm not saying 9-6 Games are the greatest, I like to see Offensive Execution,
but Games like that just bore me. It's like watching Basketball. 
(3 minutes left in the game, the lead changes 17 times)

Nah, I'll pass.

But Heck even the TAMU game was better I thought, just b/c it was a Comeback Game. 
TAMU finally got the lead with *52 POINTS!* and only 3:33 left on the clock...52 points 
and they finally get the lead!?!?....
What kind of stat is that!? lol

Games I enjoyed this season so far;

*Rose* - Outstanding Competitive Game.

*Outback* - Great Show by the Defense(allowed only 2 scoring drives of 5 yds *combined*) 
and J. Hill(216 rushing yds) This kid is a Finisher!

*New Orleans* - Thought this was a really good game too. Hard Fought.

*Music City Bowl - *This game was more tough than the scoreboard read. 
These teams were beating each other up until the very end.

*Poinsettia* - Utah St continues to put out a defensive team capable of beating High Powered Offenses within their level of competition. It showed here when they grounded the Heisman candidate to 14 points. Last year Toledo was a Hot fast scoring team, they held them to 13 points.

*Capitol One* - Just how much _swagger_ does Conner Shaw have!? 
He passed for 3 Touchdowns, 
he Rushed for 1 Touchdown 
and he CAUGHT A TOUCHDOWN!
WOW!

*Little Caesar's* - Pitt put on a show as the underdogs here. 


*Reality Checks;*

10 Win Rice gets routed by 6-6 Miss St. /44-7 Miss St.

Baylor, you do realize there are RULES in the game right? and if you don't obey them, this happens.
17 penalties for 135 yards last night. Nope, that won't get it done. /52-42 UCF(American) Wins BIG!

Wash. St., Complete 4th Qtr Melt-Down with two back to back turnovers allowing Co. St to put up 18 pts in the 4th for the win as times expires on a kick-off return fumble after tying the game. /48-45 Colo. St. 

Fresno State gets smacked DOWN, picked up, and thrown in the trash. /45-20 USC
Statement win for USC to get to 10 wins even with 3 coaching changes this season.

ASU .... a 7 win Big 12 Texas Tech just made your #14 ranking look pretty bad.... /37-23 TT

TAMU without Johnny Amazing.......gunna be tough to watch Wayne.

Virginian Tech.....Virginia Tech.....paging Virginia Tech... /42-12 UCLA Blow out.

Texas began the game allowing a Pick 6 and ended the game allowing a Pick 6. 
Nothing more to be said here. /30-7 Ducks win.


----------



## coachmo

John, not putting down anyone just pointing out that awhile back several people voiced their displeasure for low-scoring, defensive games. It was an enjoyable game to watch from an offensive prospective. No, Marvin it's not a Louisiana thing! Nice try though.


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> John, not putting down anyone just pointing out that awhile back several people voiced their displeasure for low-scoring, defensive games. It was an enjoyable game to watch from an offensive prospective. No, Marvin it's not a Louisiana thing! Nice try though.


 Sorry your post popped up right after I posted how much fun that game was. I was enjoying it more from the big upset standpoint rather than the high scoring nature. I'm actually in your guys camp of appreciating old school smash mouth football.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> who do I root for this evening ? do I be a Big 12 homer and side with OU who I abhor the first week in October...or do I pull for Nick Saban and AJ (along with his Mom and GF) whom I am big fans of....*someone please tell me that Brent Musberger is NOT calling the game tonight*...


Nope. 

Last time Musberger called the Sugar Bowl, 
LSU(Nick Saban) upset Stoops in the National Championship.

Now Nick and Stoops are back at each other in the Sugar Bowl again 


DateNetworkPlay-by-playColor commentator(s)Sideline reporter(s)January 2, 2013ESPNSean McDonoughChris SpielmanQuint Kessenich



Marvin S said:


> Must be a LA thing - they need to get theirselves together to be excepted in polite company .















John Robinson said:


> This is what I hate about the current system. I'm a big Pac 12 fan, but you can't tell me 3/4 of our conference teams deserved to be playing a post season bowl game. I love my Trojans, but am embarrassed that they played in a bowl with their terrible record this year. I would much rather have someone pick the top two teams from each conference and have them play each other in a series of playoff bowls. For example, I would love to see how Oregon, Michigan State or Nebraska would do against Central Florida or LSU, all impressive winners yesterday.


Yea they'll likely change it soon. 
I think if they bumped it to 8 win minimum from 6 wins, 
we'd see some much more competitive and worthy games.




/


----------



## DoubleHaul

John Robinson said:


> This is what I hate about the current system. I'm a big Pac 12 fan, but you can't tell me 3/4 of our conference teams deserved to be playing a post season bowl game. I love my Trojans, but am embarrassed that they played in a bowl with their terrible record this year. I would much rather have someone pick the top two teams from each conference and have them play each other in a series of playoff bowls. For example, I would love to see how Oregon, Michigan State or Nebraska would do against Central Florida or LSU, all impressive winners yesterday.


Every team that is at least 6-6 (or even 5-7 in some cases) will go to a bowl. A couple of years ago, there were almost not enough teams bowl eligible to fill all the bowls. Often, the conferences with bowl tie-ins won't have enough bowl eligible teams.


----------



## Dustin D

With the Mich St win added.

_Sorted by Wins_


ConferenceTotal gamesWinsLossesPct.Pac-12963.667SEC1051.833MW633.500ACC1136.333C-USA633.500Big 12622.500Independents321.667American522.500Big Ten724.333Sun Belt2101.000MAC504.000


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> View attachment 16607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea they'll likely change it soon.
> I think if they bumped it to 8 win minimum from 6 wins,
> we'd see some much more competitive and worthy games.
> /


Only if ESPN doesn't need the content !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> Only if ESPN doesn't need the content !!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't think so. More and More Schools are FAILING to sell they're allotted tickets 
and are having to eat the cost.


----------



## John Robinson

DoubleHaul said:


> Every team that is at least 6-6 (or even 5-7 in some cases) will go to a bowl. A couple of years ago, there were almost not enough teams bowl eligible to fill all the bowls. Often, the conferences with bowl tie-ins won't have enough bowl eligible teams.


There are WAY too many bowl games. By having so many, including the Fight Hunger and Beef O'Brady bowls, it makes the privilege of playing in a bowl game less special. Now to have a true sixteen team playoff system work, you would need 16 or so bowl games.


----------



## CLindsay

Several questions/comments.
How is a stiff arm to the facemask legal but a defensive lineman lays a hand on a facemask that is illegal use of hands?

Also, I watched several of these situations. Does the secondary realize before a fourth down that an interception down the field does not help unless there is a large return? I guess a defensive back can pad his numbers or knock down the ball and take much better field position.

Did anybody watch the Navy game with that jackass of a number 33? How does he not get thrown out after the first few horrible plays and actions that he had?


----------



## 08trdoffroad

I am just glad to see the BCS going away. A playoff system will be much more fair.


----------



## DoubleHaul

CLindsay said:


> Several questions/comments.
> How is a stiff arm to the facemask legal but a defensive lineman lays a hand on a facemask that is illegal use of hands?


Back in my playing days, as a defensive guy, I thought that was one of the biggest injustices around. Nowadays, there are so many more injustices to the defense, it might not even crack the top 10



CLindsay said:


> Also, I watched several of these situations. Does the secondary realize before a fourth down that an interception down the field does not help unless there is a large return? I guess a defensive back can pad his numbers or knock down the ball and take much better field position.


It is one thing to realize it and another to realize it and act on it in the moment when you have been made to do pushups for dropping an interception in practice since you were 10 years old. My high school team didn't have a serviceable punter so we tried to toss long INTs rather than have one shanked for 5 yards 



CLindsay said:


> Did anybody watch the Navy game with that jackass of a number 33? How does he not get thrown out after the first few horrible plays and actions that he had?


That was the MTSU #33, right? The one who was eventually ejected and forced his coach to call the Navy coaches and QB and apologize for his actions? Not Navy #33, Troy Palomalu's cousin who probably didn't get in the game.  Didn't see it but heard the game was very chippy and the announcers were going nuts about MTSU dirty play.


----------



## Dustin D

CLindsay said:


> Did anybody watch the Navy game with that jackass of a number 33? How does he not get thrown out after the first few horrible plays and actions that he had?


He was ejected. They even had to put a visor on Navy's QB facemask so he wouldn't get his eyes poked out.

That's not what pissed me off. What pissed me off was Wave Ryder(yes that's his name) Ryder got ejected from the game for this hit.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...armed-forces-bowl-bogus-175819942--ncaaf.html

Absolutely Ridiculous! Those Refs should be FINED!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Any LSU folks notice where Speedy Noil committed? What a nick name!


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Any LSU folks notice where Speedy Noil committed? What a nick name!


He's coming to you Wayne!


----------



## BonMallari

A&M's receiver Evans declared for the NFL draft according to the school....


----------



## CLindsay

Ryder's ejection was horrible. Replay could have overturned. Navy looked like a Nascar pit crew putting that visor on. Saw where LSU got the number 1 player. Someone said he was at the Outback bowl.


----------



## Dustin D

LSU landed a couple today;


RKPLAYERPOSHOMETOWNHTWTSTARSGRADESCHOOL1
*Leonard Fournette*
Video | Scouts Report
RBNew Orleans, LA
Saint Augustine High School6'1''22695*LSU
COMMITTED
01/02/2013*


23
*Jamal Adams*
Video | Scouts Report
SLewisville, TX
Hebron High School6'0''20487*LSU
COMMITTED
01/02/2013*


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> LSU landed a couple today;
> 
> 
> RK
> PLAYER
> POS
> HOMETOWN
> HT
> WT
> STARS
> GRADE
> SCHOOL
> 1
> 
> *Leonard Fournette*
> Video | Scouts Report
> 
> RB
> New Orleans, LA
> Saint Augustine High School
> 6'1''
> 226
> 95
> *LSU
> COMMITTED
> 01/02/2013*
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> *Jamal Adams*
> Video | Scouts Report
> 
> S
> Lewisville, TX
> Hebron High School
> 6'0''
> 204
> 87
> *LSU
> COMMITTED
> 01/02/2013*


5 of the top 7 recruits have committed to the SEC. 

I saw L Fournette play agaisnt St Thomas Moore in the 2012 HS Playoffs. He is a man among boys. He really stood out in the game! I guess he likes purple as he is going from the Purple Knights to the Purple & Gold Tigers.


----------



## roseberry

dustin and franco,
why didn't alabama want fournette?;-) just kiddin', congrats!

aj mccrying(name credit to rbou) has me weepy eyed again. the pregame feature on mccaron's getting the young equipment manager a team job was very touching. but what really got me choked up was the feature on aj sending brent mussberger that endless loop video of his girlfriend's hardees commercial! what a guy that aj is!!!!


----------



## duk4me

Damn I hate Satin and I hate OK then AJ on pregrame gets me all emotional. This has me conflicted, I hope they tie.


----------



## Dustin D

Well that didn't take long.

Bama straight demolished the Line of Scrimmage at the Goal Line.

*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTEROKLAALA 







TD13:11T.J. Yeldon rush for 1 yard for a TOUCHDOWN. Cade Foster extra point GOOD. 
_*Drive info: *4 plays, 75 yds in 1:32_07


----------



## Dustin D

Well, alrighty then.

Double INT's by both,
and Sooners score on ensuing play.

*Scoring Summary*



FIRST QUARTEROKLAALA 








ALABAMATD13:11T.J. Yeldon rush for 1 yard for a TOUCHDOWN. Cade Foster extra point GOOD. 
_
Drive info: 4 plays, 75 yds in 1:49_
Watch Highlight07








OKLAHOMATD9:43Trevor Knight pass complete to Lacoltan Bester for 45 yards for a TOUCHDOWN. Michael Hunnicutt extra point GOOD.
_
Drive info: 1 plays, 45 yds in 0:20_77


----------



## Dustin D

Cade Foster 27 yard field goal attempt is Good.
Plays: 4 | Yards: 70 | Time 2:41


----------



## Dustin D

*TD 1:53* Trevor Knight pass to the left to Jalen Saunders for 8 yards
Plays: 11 | Yards: 78 | Time 5:09

14-10 Sooners

Sooners working on 153 Total yards.


----------



## Dustin D

AJ McCarron pass to the middle to DeAndrew White for 67 yards
Plays: 4 | Yards: 87 | Time 2:50 - Touchdown

17-14 Bama


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> dustin and franco,
> why didn't alabama want fournette?;-) just kiddin', congrats!
> 
> aj mccrying(name credit to rbou) has me weepy eyed again. the pregame feature on mccaron's getting the young equipment manager a team job was very touching. but what really got me choked up was the feature on aj sending brent mussberger that endless loop video of his girlfriend's hardees commercial! what a guy that aj is!!!!



Rose, congrats on the Sugar win. I don't think the best two teams are playing Monday night


----------



## Dustin D

Alright that's it lol I was going to keep up with the game 
b/c I didn't think there would be much to keep up with lol

I'm done. 




 Mike Hunnicutt 47 yard field goal attempt is Good.
Plays: 4 | Yards: 30 | Time 2:18

Sooners tie it 17-17


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> I don't think the best two teams are playing Monday night


Do tell us who those teams are and why!


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> Do tell us who those teams are and why!



1) FSU
2) Bama

Yes, Auburn beat Bama on a miracle play. But Bama was more dominant against common opponets through the season.


----------



## Tim Mc

Dustin D said:


> My bad, just read your post again.
> 
> In order of Wins;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConferenceTotal gamesWinsLossesPct.Pac-12963.667SEC1051.833MW633.500ACC1136.333Big 12621.667Independents321.667C-USA623.400Big Ten724.333Sun Belt2101.000American512.333MAC504.000
> 
> 
> I think it was very clear that LSU with Zach M would have put up another 2-3 TD's.
> as well as
> UGA with Murray would have likely won that game.
> 
> Two Teams without their Starting QB's.


Nebraska also was missing their starting qb , and how was it so apparent to you that LSU would have scored 2-3 more times if Mettenberger would have played if you didn't see the game? Maybe you recorded it and watched it later but it almost sounds like SEC bias to me, or is it my Big Ten bias being a little sensitive? !


----------



## Dustin D

Yes, you are being sensitive. lol
This is football talk here where we cherish our teams and speak confidently about them.

I watched it when I got back.

Put Zach M on the field and Beckham and Landry 
would have had WAY MORE than 2 catches a piece. 

LSU would have also had more than 82 passing yards.


----------



## John Robinson

Yikes, Alabama better cut out the turnovers.


----------



## Dustin D

Kirby Smart got work to do. 

31-17 Sooners @ the Half!


Team Stat Comparison

 
OKLA
ALA1st Downs15133rd down efficiency
5-75-74th down efficiency
1-10-0Total Yards270362Passing206301Comp-Att
18-2314-21Yards per pass
9.014.3Rushing*64**61*Rushing Attempts
1418Yards per rush
4.63.4Penalties3-251-5Turnovers1*3*Fumbles lost
01Interceptions thrown
12Possession13:2016:36


----------



## John Robinson

I feel sorry for that field goal kicker, he's snake bit.


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> Rose, congrats on the Sugar win.


NOT SO FAST!!!! lol as i said earlier today who cares!


----------



## coachmo

Saban is a great recruiter but does he completely overlook trying to get a kicker? Amazing! The gumps are panicking a little!


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> Rose,* congrats on the Sugar win.* I don't think the best two teams are playing Monday night


Just a touch premature on the call there pardner


----------



## Tim Mc

I'm sure Mettenberger would have made a difference but maybe then Hill doesn't have the game he had . Who knows. Anthony Hitchens, the Iowa lb is a kid I know pretty well and watched since HS and I was proud of how he and his team played in that game against a more talented LSU team.
You're right , we do cherish our teams and players.
Just hope my Buckeyes don't lose any more defensive players or Clemson may hang 100 on them!


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Just a touch premature on the call there pardner



Pretty sure he jinxed him on purpose lol

Not sure If Kirby Smart will adjust enough to stop the Sooners. It's almost as if they weren't expecting the Full Spread hurry'em up Offense and now are trying to figure out how to work in personnel packages. 

Of course the 3 Turnovers aren't helping.

Out Here/

ZzzzZZ..zzz..ducks.....ducks....ducks....zzzZZZ...


----------



## roseberry

coachmo said:


> Saban is a great recruiter but does he completely overlook trying to get a kicker? Amazing! !


coach, cade foster was something like 13 of 14 before the auburn game. i know you coached chokers like myself and cade in your career. you never know when we are gonna fold! lol

also the kid who missed the 54 yard attempt in the auburn game(did any of you happen to see that play?) is from nearby north georgia. i think he was the top kicker in last year's recruiting class. he had a 64 yarder or some such nonsense as a hs senior.


----------



## coachmo

I going back over the last few years. It seems when it comes to kicking they sorta struggle in critical situations.


----------



## John Robinson

Looks like Bama is coming out fired up.


----------



## coachmo

Definitely fired up.


----------



## John Robinson

Seems like the crowd is mostly Alabama fans. I would have thought it would be 50-50.


----------



## Tim Mc

I thought I remember some OK people on here saying their qb play was weak. This guy Knight looks fantastic tonight and he's doing it on Alabama's defense. What a game he's having.


----------



## John Robinson

I was just posting the question why they quit running Henry? He seems unstoppable.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I was just posting the question why they quit running Henry? He seems unstoppable.


my question is, "why did henry not run the ball on 4th and 1 against auburn?" lol


----------



## Franco

Tim Mc said:


> I thought I remember some OK people on here saying their qb play was weak. This guy Knight looks fantastic tonight and he's doing it on Alabama's defense. What a game he's having.


Exactly! The kid was an unknown, didn't even play the entire season. OU lost to Texas and Baylor and their wins just weren't that impressive. Between Bama's running game and Defense, they should have won this game by 17-21 points. Knight has a career night and McCarron probably his worst. The sacks didn't help. Just glad I didn't bet this one because OU certainly got up for this one!


----------



## John Robinson

I have to say I half expected Bama to pull this out at the end. Oklahoma was tougher than I thought, or Bama was overrated.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> my question is, "why did henry not run the ball on 4th and 1 against auburn?" lol


Is he a Senior? I'd love for my Rams to draft him.


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> I have to say I half expected Bama to pull this out at the end. Oklahoma was tougher than I thought, or Bamako was overrated.


My thoughts exactly. Great win for OK, that was really impressive.


----------



## achiro

Franco said:


> Exactly! The kid was an unknown, didn't even play the entire season. OU lost to Texas and Baylor and their wins just weren't that impressive. Between Bama's running game and Defense, they should have won this game by 17-21 points. Knight has a career night and McCarron probably his worst. The sacks didn't help. Just glad I didn't bet this one because OU certainly got up for this one!


He was announced as and played as OUr starter at the beginning of the season but was injured early. He was more accurate than I've seen him but he's healthy for the first time. Injuries decimated this team this season. The future is bright for the Sooners. 
Oh and SEC! SEC! SEC! SEC! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to the Sooner faithful(achiro,wade, bruce L) on saving the Big 12's azz and pulling out a HUGE win


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Franco said:


> 1) FSU
> 2) Bama
> 
> Yes, Auburn beat Bama on a miracle play. But Bama was more dominant against common opponets through the season.


How's that working for you...


----------



## BonMallari

still one heck of a career from AJ McCarron, class act, great football player, hot looking GF, Mom is too...he is living the American Dream




So How far does Alabama drop in the final poll next week...depending on the outcome of the National Championship game, and Ohio St.performance tomorrow, I would have to move Michigan St to # 3 possibly # 2, Bama drops out of the Top 5...all those that won their bowl games move up, losers take a walk


----------



## Dustin D

Well like I said a few weeks ago. Strictly from a recruiting standpoint, I wasn't upset with the score. Louisiana was leaking recruits and Alabama was pulling them in with the Crystal Ball magnet. 

National Signing Day just got a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> So How far does Alabama drop in the final poll next week...


Who cares - the NFL did away with what was known as the Runner Up Bowl about 50 years ago. Just sayin'...

Sooners dominant on every front - and edge, particularly the edges offense as well as defense. Came to play for Stoops and play with emotion they did - laid on a whuppin' deserving of their big win.

Oh, yeah: Dustin, national signing day will only get more interesting because Saban uses this loss as an appeal for more defensive talent, say a speed rusher and couple more 5-star DBs.

MG


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> 1) FSU
> 2) Bama


Well the Sooners certainly disposed of your theory about No. 2


----------



## Wade Thurman

THANKS Bon!!!! OU played its best game of the year, that I saw anyway. Achiro might say differently. I get 6-8 of their games up here in Minnesota each year so I did not see them all. From what I saw last night they played a near perfect game and Knight was AWESOME. The DB's still make me nervous and some time the undisciplined play, i.e when Striker took off his helmet but didn't get flagged. However, my SOONERS won and that is what matters most. BOOMER SOONER!!!!




BonMallari said:


> Congrats to the Sooner faithful(achiro,wade, bruce L) on saving the Big 12's azz and pulling out a HUGE win


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Is he a Senior? I'd love for my Rams to draft him.


he is true freshman.

congrats sooners. the quarterback looked awesome and the recievers caught any ball that wasn't perfect.(except one) hats off!!!


----------



## Wade Thurman

BonMallari said:


> So How far does Alabama drop in the final poll next week...depending on the outcome of the National Championship game, and Ohio St.performance tomorrow, I would have to move Michigan St to # 3 possibly # 2, Bama drops out of the Top 5...all those that won their bowl games move up, losers take a walk


#1 FSU
#2 MSU
#3 OSU
#4 USC
#5 Oregon or OU
#6 OU or Auburn

How about that, 2 Big ten teams in the top 3 WOW!!!


----------



## EdA

Wade said:


> #1 FSU
> #2 MSU
> #3 OSU
> #4 USC
> #5 Oregon or OU
> #6 OU or Auburn
> 
> How about that, 2 Big ten teams in the top 3 WOW!!!


You seem to make the assumption that FSU will win the National Championship game, not so fast pilgrim!


----------



## DSemple

Hate the sooners, but glad to see them beat down an SEC team! Congratulations Oklahoma!

Will be pulling for Oklahoma State tonight against the SEC wannabes Missouri.


----------



## John Robinson

The Sooners dominated and I'm happy for them, but I wonder what would have happened if Alabama never tried a pass and just handed off to Henry.


----------



## DoubleHaul

I watched Saban's pre-game interview and told my wife that OU was going to win. Saban seemed to care less than I did about the outcome of the game. I am not sure this is verbatim, but it is pretty close to what he said:



Nick Saban said:


> It is good finally to put the pads on and play the game. I was able to spend most of the last week here with my twin brother, Billy Bob Thornton, doing lines and tequila shots off of strippers. The team has been hanging with their agents working to prevent injuries before their pro days, except for A.J., who hopes to move up to the fifth or sixth day of the draft with a good performance tonight.
> 
> Of course we are disappointed that we were screwed out of the National Championship by some obscure rule from north of the border, but that doesn't mean we are not going to give it our all. We just blame Canada and move on. We came to play and are facing a tough Boise State team, the third best team in a very strong Big 2 Conference. It is just going to come down to who wants it more--them or our freshmen, whose agents actually need them to do some of that football stuff for a year or so.
> 
> Look, I need to get to the locker room and have my hairdresser, Nick Nolte, give me a touch up and grab one last oatmeal creme pie. I just hope the players haven't killed the keg. I will look for country clubs in Austin after tonight. Right now, I am 100% focused on this game. Really. It means so much to us. I'm not making this up. I'm serial


----------



## John Robinson

DH, that was hysterical.


----------



## Marvin S

achiro said:


> Oh and SEC! SEC! SEC! SEC! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


The team that couldn't win their annual rivalry game against a team that reassigned their coach for unsatisfactory performance delivers an AZZ whipping to the team that is the consensus SEC powerhouse as perceived by the SEC fanboys  . It's great when they play the game .



Dustin D said:


> With the Mich St win added.
> 
> _Sorted by Wins_
> 
> 
> Conference
> Total games
> Wins
> Losses
> Pct.
> Pac-12
> 9
> 6
> 3
> .667
> SEC
> 10
> 5
> 1
> .833
> MW
> 6
> 3
> 3
> .500
> ACC
> 11
> 3
> 6
> .333
> C-USA
> 6
> 3
> 3
> .500
> Big 12
> 6
> 2
> 2
> .500
> Independents
> 3
> 2
> 1
> .667
> American
> 5
> 2
> 2
> .500
> Big Ten
> 7
> 2
> 4
> .333
> Sun Belt
> 2
> 1
> 1.000
> MAC
> 5
> 4
> .000


The chart says it all - 



Wade said:


> #1 FSU
> #2 MSU
> #3 OSU
> #4 USC
> #5 Oregon or OU
> #6 OU or Auburn
> 
> How about that, 2 Big ten teams in the top 3 WOW!!!


You need to look at the chart above - there are still a couple of games to play - the pride of the SEC barely beat a team that barely became bowl eligible & lost the opening game of the bowl season in spectacular fashion - the LITTLE Ten has one fairly good team & a bunch of patsies - I have a feeling the War Eagles will come to play as it may be their last chance for some time to play for all the marbles as decided by ??????????????? - I doubt if your #3 team could beat Stanford or AL - #4 USC ????????


----------



## coachmo

You guys seem to have lost your collective minds! OU played a hell of a good game last night against Alabama but does this somehow dismiss the dominance that the SEC has displayed over the last 10 or so years? Come on! I'm not a Bama fan but it's not just SEC fans that point to them as a powerhouse it's the fact that they have the crystal footballs (along with a couple other SEC schools) to back it up. I'm not sure what will happen in the actual championship game but isn't there still an SEC team yet to play?


----------



## Wade Thurman

Ed, 

My rankings are based solely on what I think will happen the rest of the bowl season. FSU and OSU both win their bowl games.


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> The chart says it all -



What is it, the chart says Marvin?


Updated, By Wins.




ConferenceTotal gamesWinsLossesPct.Pac-12963.667SEC1052.714Big 12632.600MW633.500ACC1136.333C-USA633.500Independents321.667American522.500Big Ten724.333Sun Belt2101.000MAC504.000


----------



## BonMallari

coachmo said:


> You guys seem to have lost your collective minds! OU played a hell of a good game last night against Alabama but does this somehow dismiss the dominance that the SEC has displayed over the last 10 or so years? Come on! I'm not a Bama fan but it's not just SEC fans that point to them as a powerhouse it's the fact that they have the crystal footballs (along with a couple other SEC schools) to back it up. I'm not sure what will happen in the actual championship game but isn't there still an SEC team yet to play?


No one in their right mind can dismiss the SEC dominance of the last decade and certainly the BCS era

BUT

its a *conference dominance*..the SEC is the only place where you see rival fans turn and pull for their bitter rivals as if to validate that they got beat by the eventual National champ...

The only other time I see that same phenomena is during the National Amateur or National Open when people blindly pull for a certain dog, whom they couldnt identify out of a line up,but because they share the same sire, or that dog happens to be the sire of their next puppy..

I am happy for OU but in good conscience I could not pull for them just because they hail from the same conference..Texas whipped OU, does that mean Texas could beat Bama...not even a ghost chance in Hades...


----------



## Wade Thurman

Come on Bon, you gotta have a little OU love, No?


----------



## BonMallari

Wade said:


> Come on Bon, you gotta have a little OU love, No?


They played a GREAT game last night....but explain to me,how OU gets their azz kicked by Texas and by Baylor, and then kicks Bama up and down the field...Sooners might be the biggest Jekyll/Hyde team this year...Have no love for OU the first weekend in October, the other 51 weeks they dont matter


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

BonMallari said:


> They played a GREAT game last night....but explain to me,how OU gets their azz kicked by Texas and by Baylor, and then kicks Bama up and down the field...Sooners might be the biggest Jekyll/Hyde team this year...Have no love for OU the first weekend in October, the other 51 weeks they dont matter


I'm guessing that freshman QB they played last nite is the biggest reason.


----------



## coachmo

Bon, I pointed that out in my post about several SEC teams having won championships. I believe the SEC is by far the superior conference; however, I can assure you I was in no way pulling for the gumps last night. I wasn't pulling for OU either, rather just enjoyed the game. I can't stand Bama or the whinny-little Stoops from OU. I support LSU 100%, everyone else no so much!!!


----------



## achiro

BonMallari said:


> No one in their right mind can dismiss the SEC dominance of the last decade and certainly the BCS era
> 
> BUT
> 
> its a *conference dominance*..the SEC is the only place where you see rival fans turn and pull for their bitter rivals as if to validate that they got beat by the eventual National champ...
> 
> The only other time I see that same phenomena is during the National Amateur or National Open when people blindly pull for a certain dog, whom they couldnt identify out of a line up,but because they share the same sire, or that dog happens to be the sire of their next puppy..
> 
> I am happy for OU but in good conscience I could not pull for them just because they hail from the same conference..Texas whipped OU, does that mean Texas could beat Bama...not even a ghost chance in Hades...


Yep, I will never understand the SEC, SEC, SEC chants. It is really weird to me to think that Alabama fans could somehow feel better if Auburn wins Monday night. 
As far as dominance, Stoops said it earlier this year, the top 2-3 teams in the SEC have been very good but the rest, not so much. It's like they forget that Kentucky, Vandy, Tennessee, Arkansas, etc are in the conference. The incredible defenses have been exposed as they see more spread offense teams, they are just hard to defend. Last nights game, well tell me how bad OU sucks on D. 7 sacks and pressure all night, not sure he saw that from any of the almighty SEC teams he faced this year. All that and without several of OU's best defenders on the field due to injury. The reality is that the top teams in every major conference are generally a lot closer in talent than the SEC homers like to think. It's just the different styles of football the various conferences play makes certain stats look better or worse.


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> Bon, I pointed that out in my post about several SEC teams having won championships. _ I believe the SEC is by far the superior conference;_ however, I can assure you I was in no way pulling for the gumps last night. I wasn't pulling for OU either, rather just enjoyed the game. I can't stand Bama or the whinny-little Stoops from OU. I support LSU 100%, everyone else no so much!!!


I think they have been the best conference for a number of years, but feel the other formerly formidable conferences are closing the gap, and a couple could make a claim for being their equal right now. The only SEC team I really like is LSU, they seemed to be the only one holding on to that tough defense identity the SEC was famous for. I also think they have the second best uniforms in college football.


----------



## achiro

BonMallari said:


> They played a GREAT game last night....but explain to me,how OU gets their azz kicked by Texas and by Baylor, and then kicks Bama up and down the field...Sooners might be the biggest Jekyll/Hyde team this year...Have no love for OU the first weekend in October, the other 51 weeks they dont matter





M&K's Retrievers said:


> I'm guessing that freshman QB they played last nite is the biggest reason.


Very young team and lots of injuries lead to inconsistent play. Bell was off in those two games but the playcalling was just awful and didn't help him at all. Lots of 3 and outs and turnovers leave the D on the field and no matter how good they are, if they are tired and have nobody fresh to sub in the opposing team is going to be able to score.


----------



## BonMallari

coachmo said:


> Bon, I pointed that out in my post about several SEC teams having won championships. I believe the SEC is by far the superior conference; however, I can assure you I was in no way pulling for the gumps last night. I wasn't pulling for OU either, rather just enjoyed the game. I can't stand Bama or the whinny-little Stoops from OU. * I support LSU 100%, everyone else no so much!*!!


You Sir are what I consider a true fan...I can admire and get on board with that attitude


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Hmm, Ducks end up with the same record as Alabama only we won our bowl against Texas. I'm sure Alabama will be ranked 2 or 3 next year and we will be at 10 

/Paul


----------



## John Robinson

achiro said:


> Yep, I will never understand the SEC, SEC, SEC chants. It is really weird to me to think that Alabama fans could somehow feel better if Auburn wins Monday night.
> As far as dominance, Stoops said it earlier this year, the top 2-3 teams in the SEC have been very good but the rest, not so much. It's like they forget that Kentucky, Vandy, Tennessee, Arkansas, etc are in the conference. The incredible defenses have been exposed as they see more spread offense teams, they are just hard to defend. Last nights game, well tell me how bad OU sucks on D. 7 sacks and pressure all night, not sure he saw that from any of the almighty SEC teams he faced this year. All that and without several of OU's best defenders on the field due to injury. The reality is that the top teams in every major conference are generally a lot closer in talent than the SEC homers like to think. It's just the different styles of football the various conferences play makes certain stats look better or worse.


Back in October I got to run a trial in Oklahoma. I showed up a few days early and was given the red carpet treatment by some folks down there, I was given primo grounds to camp and had a wonderful time training with some folks. It was football season and as Sam Bradford is the QB for my Rams we talked football a bit. I have to admit I was pulling for Oklahoma because of those fine friends I made. 

That said, your guys run defense looked horrible! I know Bama is known for a great run blocking O-line and straight ahead power runners, but cone on, jeeze, Oklahoma flat couldn't tackle a runner to save their life. I loved your QB and passing offense, but considering the fact you couldn't run the ball or stop the other team from running, it's a shock the game played into your hands so well. I think Nick Sabin lost his nerve going to the pass when he didn't need to. I love the score though. It just goes to show that we can speculate about who is better all day long, but actually playing the game settles that argument.

John


----------



## coachmo

Achiro, there's an old saying in sports and that's "stats are for losers". Game stats that is. The stat that really matters is championships. Your previous post #1980 you were quick to make reference about game stats and the SEC "homers" but fail to mention all of the championships the conference has over the last decade or so. Just sayin!


----------



## BonMallari

achiro said:


> Very young team and lots of injuries lead to inconsistent play. Bell was off in those two games but the playcalling was just awful and didn't help him at all. Lots of 3 and outs and turnovers leave the D on the field and no matter how good they are, if they are tired and have nobody fresh to sub in the opposing team is going to be able to score.


If Knight stays healthy, the BellDozer has seen his last start in Norman...it also means Texas is going to have to face another Heupel-White-Bradford QB for the next couple of years....not good for us


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Hmm, Ducks end up with the same record as Alabama only we won our bowl against Texas. I'm sure Alabama will be ranked 2 or 3 next year and we will be at 10
> 
> /Paul


I don't like the Ducks, Oregon State fan, and I hate those uniforms, but have to admit you had a good year that nobody seems to noticing. You lost to Stanford when your quarterback was injured and Stanford put up a very good effort against the #4 going in team. Wondering how Ohio State is going to do tonight after the last couple years of falling flat in the post season.


----------



## Dustin D

Why would they not Bon? that's how they are categorized by the NATION.

If you look back at some of the posts you'll see the SEC fans being lumped all in one by a few different posters right here on this site. By some posters who don't even dare speak the name of their Team for fear of putting themselves out there. 

I'm LOL-ing @ The 'Buzzards' just hanging around licking their chops drooling 
at the chance to bad mouth the SEC. LOL, you poor souls. 

If an SEC fan roots for his conference he gets all sorts of flak,
But let another Team beat an SEC team and then they claim dominance over the *SEC* ..... L...O...L...! @#desperation....

...yet it's SEC fans that are obnoxious??....please.... I have't seen any SEC fans_(-Franco...maybe...) 
bring up any point about other Conferences and who they lost to this Bowl Season. 

But Bama loses and we hear all this SEC crap? *shakes head*...... Whose bringing it up? 

Like I said, I was slightly pleased to see the score. Bama has been a recruit MAGNET. 
This should lessen the blow or slow it down some, but all this SEC drama talk is ridiculous...even more so when it's initiated from the outside. It's really kind of immature and pathetic looking.

So Bama drops their 2nd Post-Season game in 6 years....and how?
What are the similarities in these 2 losses? 
Both times Bama was a game away from playing in the National Championship Game, 08', 13'...
then they lost their ensuing Bowl Game. Even Game Callers were commenting on the lack of DRIVE Bama players were showing last night.

Was Bama not happy to be there? *I don't know, and I don't care*. I'm just repeating what the talking heads were saying on Sports Shows this a.m. and last night DURING the 1st half of the game. There was a lack luster feel. Spoiled maybe? Heard that word used more than once. Not sure if everyone here can comprehend how a team would NOT be in a game, but I can. We see it all the time in Sports. Especially from teams used to hoisting National Titles. They've hoisted the Crystal Ball the previous two years in a ROW! and now they're in the Sugar Bowl with a chance to hoist.....what? a Sugar Bowl Trophy? So even if I COMPLETELY disagree with it, it's just the plain truth, especially with young emotionally charged kids.

And as much as it pisses me off, LSU does the same thing. It's some sort of Attitude Problem. Self-Righteous BS that spreads like a virus. You can sense it on campus from the negatiger fans and into the locker room. Like unless you're playing for it all, what does it matter and THAT is a Coaching Problem. Whatever happen to being grateful to even be IN the Post-Season? ...not anymore I guess...

Anyway, it WAS a Great Win for Stoops(Lord knows his (BCS)Post-Season needed a Big Win) and OU. Like I said a few weeks ago. They NEEDED this BAD. A Big Statement win like this will secure recruits and build mega confidence. Bravo to the Future! and Congratulations to you TRUE Sooner Fans! _Not just Sooner fans now that they beat Alabama _


----------



## achiro

John Robinson said:


> Back in October I got to run a trial in Oklahoma. I showed up a few days early and was given the red carpet treatment by some folks down there, I was given primo grounds to camp and had a wonderful time training with some folks. It was football season and as Sam Bradford is the QB for my Rams we talked football a bit. I have to admit I was pulling for Oklahoma because of those fine friends I made.
> 
> That said, your guys run defense looked horrible! I know Bama is known for a great run blocking O-line and straight ahead power runners, but cone on, jeeze, Oklahoma flat couldn't tackle a runner to save their life. I loved your QB and passing offense, but considering the fact you couldn't run the ball or stop the other team from running, it's a shock the game played into your hands so well. I think Nick Sabin lost his nerve going to the pass when he didn't need to. I love the score though. It just goes to show that we can speculate about who is better all day long, but actually playing the game settles that argument.
> 
> John


John, the tackling was terrible but it goes directly back to a young team and the injuries I mentioned before. That bama RB was a beast but arm tackling never cuts it.


----------



## schaeffer

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Hmm, Ducks end up with the same record as Alabama only we won our bowl against Texas. I'm sure Alabama will be ranked 2 or 3 next year and we will be at 10
> 
> /Paul


Gundog, you spot on
correct. The four team spider web--Oregon-Texas-Oklahoma-Alabama--should raise questions about the SEC, but it won't. Two of the SEC bowl victories were against two perennial college powers--Duke and Rice--and should raise questions about the quality of the SEC, but it won't. Even if both Auburn and Missouri lose today, the sports press will have about eight of the SEC teams in the top twenty next year and the circle jerk continues. One of the authors on this thread stated to the effect that SEC football was at a whole different level. Hmmm


----------



## achiro

coachmo said:


> Achiro, there's an old saying in sports and that's "stats are for losers". Game stats that is. The stat that really matters is championships. Your previous post #1980 you were quick to make reference about game stats and the SEC "homers" but fail to mention all of the championships the conference has over the last decade or so. Just sayin!


THis is so GD stupid I don't even know what to say. If you are a LSU fan is should matter that it's your rival and not your team in that game. None of those championships have done a thing for anyone else. A great team is a great team, it doesn't matter which conference they are in. Teams and conference dominance comes and goes, a few teams in the SEC have been up but that will change eventually and someone else will take their place.


----------



## Dustin D

achiro said:


> Yep, I will never understand the SEC, SEC, SEC chants. It is really weird to me to think that Alabama fans could somehow feel better if Auburn wins Monday night.


I hear it ALL THE TIME from a couple of Texas and Sooner fans I work with,
Every time a Big 12 team bets ANYONE.



achiro said:


> The incredible defenses have been exposed as they see more spread offense teams, they are just hard to defend.


Could you give some examples? What games are you talking about?



achiro said:


> Last nights game, well tell me how bad OU sucks on D.


Bama;
516 Total Yards
387 Passing Yards (*12.9 yds per pass*)
129 Rushing Yards (*6.8 yds per carry*)

That's not screaming domination sir.

Bama scored 31 points, and that's WITH 5 TURNOVERS!

I'm not trying to crap on your win here, 
but let's not get ahead of ourselves here on how exactly it went down. 

The better team won of course, but this was no Rout as I've seen some Headlines try and tout.





John Robinson said:


> You lost to Stanford when your quarterback was injured and Stanford


and Arizona. 

Now if Arizona played Oregon again, would they win? Likely NOT! That's my point above about teams having let down games. Try as you may, young men are hard to emotionally control.


----------



## Dustin D

schaeffer said:


> about the *SEC.....*
> Two of the *SEC* bowl victories
> quality of the *SEC...*
> eight of the *SEC* .......teams
> effect that *SEC* football .......



You see. Another poster lumping the SEC altogether 
when simultaneously another poster wonders why!

...and talking about WHO the SEC teams have won against, something else no SEC poster here has mentioned yet.

Shcaff, care to tell us about the Pac-12 dominance over the.....Mountain West this Bowl Season? 
or maybe not?

Fact is, who cares!? 




achiro said:


> THis is so GD stupid I don't even know what to say. If you are a LSU fan is should matter that it's your rival and not your team in that game. None of those championships have done a thing for anyone else. A great team is a great team, it doesn't matter which conference they are in. Teams and conference dominance comes and goes, a few teams in the SEC have been up but that will change eventually and someone else will take their place.


Yes but when teams around you are playing at the highest level, 
does it not force you to either keep up and get left behind? 
That's what good competition does right?

Makes you get better.


----------



## achiro

7 sacks, 4 turnovers. Last time an SEC defense did that to Alabama?
Outside of some ridiculously bad tackling at times the OU D played the game they wanted.


----------



## coachmo

I'm not sure what you think is so stupid. I'm just saying if you're counting on stats then count on the ones that really matter. I've never said that a team should not stand on it's own merits just that the SEC as a conference has been dominate. If you can't see that then well...maybe you shouldn't be calling anyone stupid. FYI I stated in an earlier post that OU played a great ball game! Explain why should it matter if LSU's rival is playing in a particular game. So what you really mean is you and the rest of the pack can bring up the SEC when it suits to prove your point but the success of the SEC should not matter. Talk about dumb!


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> So Bama drops their 2nd Post-Season game in 6 years....and how?
> What are the similarities in these 2 losses?
> Both times Bama was a game away from playing in the National Championship Game, 08', 13'...
> then they lost their ensuing Bowl Game. Even Game Callers were commenting on the lack of DRIVE Bama players were showing last night.
> 
> Was Bama not happy to be there? *I don't know, and I don't care*. I'm just repeating what the talking heads were saying on Sports Shows this a.m. and last night DURING the 1st half of the game. There was a lack luster feel. Spoiled maybe? Heard that word used more than once. Not sure if everyone here can comprehend how a team would NOT be in a game, but I can. We see it all the time in Sports. Especially from teams used to hoisting National Titles. They've hoisted the Crystal Ball the previous two years in a ROW! and now they're in the Sugar Bowl with a chance to hoist.....what? a Sugar Bowl Trophy? So even if I COMPLETELY disagree with it, it's just the plain truth, especially with young emotionally charged kids.
> 
> And as much as it pisses me off, LSU does the same thing. It's some sort of Attitude Problem. Self-Righteous BS that spreads like a virus. You can sense it on campus from the negatiger fans and into the locker room. Like unless you're playing for it all, what does it matter and THAT is a Coaching Problem. Whatever happen to being grateful to even be IN the Post-Season? ...not anymore I guess...
> 
> I]


I would call BS on that except I remember earlier in the year when some Oregon players were saying what a let down it would be to play in the Rose Bowl rather than the National Championship game. I still can't believe a team wouldn't get up for any bowl game, much less one of the premier bowls, (Rose, Orange, Sugar). There was a point in the second half where the whole stadium and team came alive, then Oklahoma turned the tide once more. I suspect they were down because they expected Oklahoma to roll over and play dead, but OU didn't. Maybe they were remembering Notre Dame last year, where it was easy, this OU team wasn't easy.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> I hear it ALL THE TIME from a couple of Texas and Sooner fans I work with,
> Every time a Big 12 team bets ANYONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give some examples? What games are you talking about?
> 
> 
> *
> Bama;
> 516 Total Yards
> 387 Passing Yards (12.9 yds per pass)
> 129 Rushing Yards (6.8 yds per carry)
> 
> That's not screaming domination sir.*
> 
> Bama scored 31 points, and that's WITH 5 TURNOVERS!
> 
> I'm not trying to crap on your win here,
> but let's not get ahead of ourselves here on how exactly it went down.
> 
> The better team won of course, but this was no Rout as I've seen some Headlines try and tout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Arizona.
> 
> Now if Arizona played Oregon again, would they win? Likely NOT! That's my point above about teams having let down games. Try as you may, young men are hard to emotionally control.


That's the thing that really surprised me, what happened to the SEC dominant defense style of play. We were making fun of the high scoring, no defense Baylor-CFU game the other night, then the very next night we have the same thing with Alabama and Oklahoma. I think LSU is the last team holding that tough defense torch.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> I would call BS on that except I remember earlier in the year when some Oregon players were saying what a let down it would be to play in the Rose Bowl rather than the National Championship game. I still can't believe a team wouldn't get up for any bowl game, much less one of the premier bowls, (Rose, Orange, Sugar). There was a point in the second half where the whole stadium and team came alive, then Oklahoma turned the tide once more. I suspect they were down because they expected Oklahoma to roll over and play dead, but OU didn't. Maybe they were remembering Notre Dame last year, where it was easy, this OU team wasn't easy.


Exactly. I mean, who does those Oregon players think they were? 
*They win one Rose Bowl since 1917!!! *
and now all of a sudden their tired of it? LOL...ok...

Like I said, it pisses me off, and it's hard for a fan to understand, but it happens. Last year when LSU found out the inevitable, that they were going to the Chicken Bowl, *players* were complaining about it. Like they deserved to go somewhere else. Of course us realistic fans were thinking WTH!? Who is LSU to complain about playing in ANY BOWL game. But unfortunately, players suffer from this brain farting disease. Heck even Sam M lost some draft stock with his comments about not playing their hardest depending on who they were playing etc. Then Barrow mentions something similar to an ESPN reporter this year.

I still blame it on the coaches. 
The Coaches have to be in control. 
They have to be able to explain to their players that EVERY game matters.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> That's the thing that really surprised me, what happened to the SEC dominant defense style of play.


Duuuude! Stop saying the SEC! LOL!

It's just one game JR, *just one game.
*
I mean it wouldn't be fair to judge OU by one game this season either right?




SeasonBowl GameWinnerLoser2009BCS National Championship*Alabama 37*Texas 212010Capital One Bowl*Alabama 49*Michigan State 72011BCS National Championship*Alabama 21*LSU 02012BCS National Championship*Alabama 42*Notre Dame 14


Wins by a combined 149 - 42 

...3 of those scores against National Title Teams.

Stop making me defend Alabama! lol



/


----------



## coachmo

Dustin, especially if you were judging OU based on the Texas game! Now I'm joking of course but you get the point!


----------



## John Robinson

It's just my perception after watching two bowl games in a row that were big shootouts. I really don't get to see any SEC games other than bowl games. What I remember from years past were old school, dominant defense games like last year against Notre Dame. This year I watched two shoot-outs and the end of the LSU game, so maybe it's a fluke thing, but it kind of surprised me. As for lumping all together in an SEC style, again, just my perception of the conference is based on seeing LSU and Alabama in prior bowl games. They play a style off football I like. I'm not a fan of the high scoring spread offenses.


----------



## rboudet

Good Stuff! I hope the biatch spent the night in jail.

http://deadspin.com/female-alabama-...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Dustin D

rboudet said:


> Good Stuff! I hope the biatch spent the night in jail.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/female-alabama-...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


Houndstooth Coat and all! ROFL!


----------



## coachmo

You know her folks are proud!


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> well it's sugar bowl game day for bama. rtr!(nobody aroung here really seems to care?)


as i posted yesterday ^^^^^^. 

double's post was right, any bowl game for alabama other than the nc is a chance to meet an agent and have a party. 

dustin is better at this than i am but-
2010 *stephen garcia *is untouchable in his best ever performance and south carolina beats alabama.
2010 *cam newton *puts in two quarters of the best college football i have ever seen and auburn beats alabama.
2012 *johnny manziel *wins the heisman against alabama in tuscaloosa and a&m beats alabama.
2013 *nick marshall *plays his best 4 quarters, he reads what he should read, he keeps when he should keep, he hands when he should hand and he completes the game tieing/winning touchdown on his best executed option to pass.
2013 *whatever that qb's name was last night*........hell, we all saw it. if last night doesn't turn out to be the best game of his career the 12 and the rest of college football is in for three years of hurt.

you can't always beat a good team with a *super, red hot, thermonuclear hot, in the zone of his life, *quarterback!

i am no great judge of talent. but the great part of last night's game was seeing a freshman running back come off the bench who looked like he could **** a herschel walker, a bo jackson, and an earl campbell in one sitting. when derrick henry broke the first td run, going by the number 10 safety who had the angle like he was standing still to score.......it looked scary. but i know, "everyone was just arm tackling". at least now i know why fournette went with lsu!;-)


----------



## Wade Thurman

Geez Bon that's kind of harsh. I thought we were friends. I guess you and I are going to have to bang heads in October then and SCREW the shorthorns the rest of the year. LOL
Please keep picking my boy DEETS for the national pick'ems. One day it will pay off for you.




BonMallari said:


> They played a GREAT game last night....but explain to me,how OU gets their azz kicked by Texas and by Baylor, and then kicks Bama up and down the field...Sooners might be the biggest Jekyll/Hyde team this year...Have no love for OU the first weekend in October, the other 51 weeks they dont matter


----------



## coachmo

I'll grant you that Henry looked stout but that's some pretty high praise you're slinging around! Let's wait and see how good Fournette turns out to be. Then compare apple to apple.


----------



## John Robinson

Derrick Henry could start on about half the NFL teams right now.


----------



## roseberry

rboudet said:


> Good Stuff! I hope the biatch spent the night in jail.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/female-alabama-...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


rbou,
she learned that ambush from the rear, to the side of the head move from watching a preseason clip of jeremy hill. 

though she did spend a few hours in jail, the team took a vote on it and les miles bailed her out a 3 am!;-)


----------



## roseberry

coachmo said:


> I'll grant you that Henry looked stout but that's some pretty high praise you're slinging around! Let's wait and see how good Fournette turns out to be. Then compare apple to apple.


coach i was just looking for a bright spot. glass half.....well almost half full! and if you don't mind not mentioning what i said to herschel, bo or earl i would appreciate it!


----------



## coachmo

His future is bright as long as he's at Bama. Once he makes it to the NFL well that's anyone's guess! I mean Bama has put out a few busts IMO.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

You grow them gals tough! Maybe Saban really is going to Texas and just wasn't interested in the game.


----------



## coachmo

They grow them girls tough in Bama a lot like the midwest!!!


----------



## Denver

Do you think if "Global Warming" continues, that the teams in the North, like my Badgers will get as many good recruits as the teams of the south? I guess if I was a big time recruit, I would choose a Southern school over a Northern school too! Dustin, maybe you know of a breakdown of the top recruits in the country and where they go?


----------



## rboudet

roseberry said:


> rbou,
> she learned that ambush from the rear, to the side of the head move from watching a preseason clip of jeremy hill.
> 
> though she did spend a few hours in jail, the team took a vote on it and les miles bailed her out a 3 am!;-)


Now your just reaching a little to far. Heck, who hasn't sucker punched a douche bag for running his mouth in a bar at 2am.


----------



## rboudet

And the difference is she didn't average 7 yards per carry.


----------



## rboudet

Wayne Nutt said:


> You grow them gals tough! Maybe Saban really is going to Texas and just wasn't interested in the game.


They come to New Orleans drink like a Baptist in hiding and think anything goes. 10 bucks says earlier in the day she dropped trous' and relieved herself in someones driveway in the French Quarter. Freaking Rookies!


----------



## roseberry

rboudet said:


> Now your just reaching a little to far. Heck, who hasn't sucker punched a douche bag for running his mouth in a bar at 2am.


being a douche bag myself, i have met several!


----------



## DoubleHaul

coachmo said:


> You know her folks are proud!


And think of the free pass her kids are going to have until they turn 21! I am sure the video will be on the status bar of their iPhones.

She did come hard though. Three row flying squirrel pounce and she landed a few of those kicks. I am trying to imagine the ass whopping I would have gotten if I did the same thing after being overserved at a football game.


----------



## Dustin D

Denver said:


> Dustin, maybe you know of a breakdown of the top recruits in the country and where they go?


It's VERY sporadic. 

Virginia has 3 of the Top 10 Recruits in the country. 
2 chose to go to stay in state and go to the Cavaliers, the other to Alabama.

7 of the Top 40 Recruits are from Louisiana.
2 have committed to LSU, so far.
2 to Bama, although 1 of them(Hootie Jones has Decommited from Bama)
1 to the Gators
1 to TAMU
1 undeclared. Although he's all but declared to LSU in more than one interview.(Malachi Dupree)
Many also think Hootie Jones may be headed to LSU after all.

Anyway. The one constant is that Texas will have a lot of Texas Recruits, as will LA and Florida. each having in-state recruits at their disposal.

However I see 4-5 Star recruits from Georgia going to Ohio St and other Big Schools too.

In the end, while it is fun and interesting to track. It's not always about the Class Ranking.

I know you don't know this but I'd challenge you to find 
where Odell Beckham Jr and Jeremy Hill ranked in the ESPN 300 their Sr year of High-school.

You'd have to look way, way down the list.

Jarvis Landry was in the 40th range,
Braxton Miller, 80th range,
Marquis Lee, 100 or so,
Eric Ried, 80's

There's plenty more just like them. 
3 and 4 Star recruits who during the heat of the Recruiting Trail wasn't highly known. 

Yet turned out to be Dynamic.

That's not to say the Top 10's don't pan out, but you never know.


----------



## BonMallari

Wade said:


> Geez Bon that's kind of harsh. I thought we were friends. I guess you and I are going to have to bang heads in October then and SCREW the shorthorns the rest of the year. LOL
> Please keep picking my boy DEETS for the national pick'ems. One day it will pay off for you.


earlier this summer we are sitting at the dinner table and ask my nephew who is a HS sophomore where he thinks he wants to go to college...after all his mother is from Kentucky, but attended LSU, his dad attended/graduated both UT and A&M but sends annual donations to the Aggie foundation, He tells us "I like Oklahoma", so this spring he and his dad will visit both the OU campus and also make a trip south to College Station in hopes of changing his mind...and to think I bought him his first PC and gave him an iPhone...


----------



## Dustin D

LOL @ Bon!

Oh yea, Johnny Football was a mediocre 3 Star recruit that Texas didn't even bat an eye at.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> LOL @ Bon!
> 
> Oh yea, Johnny Football was a mediocre 3 Star recruit that Texas didn't even bat an eye at.


Manziel was the POY at Kerrville Tivvy HS and all the Horns would offer is a shot at playing DB...He isnt the only HS prospect that my Horns let get away...They also didnt recruit RGIII (except as a DB) plus he wanted to run track, and there are conflicting stories on how Jameis Winston got away...but at the time UT banked everything on Gatorade POY Garrett Gilbert from Lake Travis HS, when he turned out to be a bust and transferred out Txas was left with their current under achievers


----------



## EdA

The list of Texas high school quarterbacks not recruited by UT is impressive with several currently employed in the NFL, Drew Brees, Nick Foles, Chase Daniels, Chritstian Ponder, & Mathew Stafford are a few who come to mind not to mention several accomplished and promising college QBs including the San Antonio boy who lit up Alabama last night, the Big 12 fears a new coach at UT who knows what to look for in a high school prospect other than his recruiting service rating.


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> LOL @ Bon!
> 
> Oh yea, Johnny Football was a mediocre 3 Star recruit that Texas didn't even bat an eye at.


Dustin, where was Drew Brees ranked coming out of High School ? Had to attend Purdue because none of the Texas schools were interested in him, leading them to the Rose Bowl. The man set Big 10 Conference records, was MVP in two bowl games and won the Maxwell.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Hey guys---I have been lurking all the way through on your football discussions and have one question. A serious one---how many of these schools are the players "student-athletes" and not there as a step towards professional sports? I know where Stanford stands as all the kids there are given no breaks re classes, etc. I know there are other schools that are the same. We have all these discussions re who is a true "amateur" trainer-handler in the field trial world, and this question sort of falls into which athletes are playing for the pure love of the game (and sure, if good enough maybe get to the NFL) but whose primary purpose is a good education and loving a sport? Doesn't mean I don't want to see my school out there kicking rears, but I also appreciate good sportsmanship and great athletic skills provided by those whose size, etc., would never lead to being picked by an NFL team.

I am not knocking any team or member of any team, it is just something I have thought about at various times and am interested in some thoughtful input.

Glenda Brown


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> Dustin, where was Drew Brees ranked coming out of High School ? Had to attend Purdue because none of the Texas schools were interested in him, leading them to the Rose Bowl. The man set Big 10 Conference records, was MVP in two bowl games and won the Maxwell.


and Two Time Heisman Runner Up 
(4th 99'), Actually Won by Ron Dayne ...
(3rd 00'), Actually Won by Chris Weinke :roll:


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I lived in NOLA about six years and saw lots of idiots like her.


----------



## Dustin D

I know LSU seems to consistently rank in the Top 3 or so in the SEC for Graduation Rate.



> LSU’s football score of 74 was above the national average of 70 percent.


http://www.lsusports.net/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=209290838


----------



## Wade Thurman

LOL Great story Bon. GOOD LUCK to your Nephew.



BonMallari said:


> earlier this summer we are sitting at the dinner table and ask my nephew who is a HS sophomore where he thinks he wants to go to college...after all his mother is from Kentucky, but attended LSU, his dad attended/graduated both UT and A&M but sends annual donations to the Aggie foundation, He tells us "I like Oklahoma", so this spring he and his dad will visit both the OU campus and also make a trip south to College Station in hopes of changing his mind...and to think I bought him his first PC and gave him an iPhone...


----------



## Dustin D

*btw............
*


> fact: In every bcs bowl game that's been played so far,
> the statistical *underdog has won. - *ESPN


----------



## Dustin D

So I'm trying to predict.

If Okla St wins. How many will tout Big 12 Dominance over the SEC?
Even in the face of posters here who claim Conference Alliance is 'GD Stupid'.
So do we consider Mizzou as the SEC Poster Child?
If Mizzou wins can we claim SEC dominance over Big 12? or no b/c they're new to the conference?

Just let me know what we're doing so I can prepare.



...............




*Or can we just agree to watch some damn football and talk about it later? *








These two teams are about as evenly matched as possible. 

Mizzou actually has the edge in all time meetings;
28-23 

So they do have that going for them.

What an interesting scenario. 
Two teams that have beat each other up for years, now face off in a Bowl Game.




/


----------



## crackerd

Glenda Brown said:


> Hey guys---I have been lurking all the way through on your football discussions and have one question. A serious one---how many of these schools are the players "student-athletes" and not there as a step towards professional sports?


Umm, pretty egregiously not 'Bama - they run to daylight at graduating, but they've got NFL $$ signs in their eyes in getting their sheepskin.








​
Dustin, little update for you: Hootie Jones re-re-committed to Alabama yesterday before the Sugar Bowl.

Wouldn't have counted Fournette as a done deal for LSU either until Derrick Henry - all 6-4, 247 of him - got unleashed last night. Also surprised the Who lost the bros of both Beloved Brown and Landon Collins too.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

crackerd said:


> Also surprised the Who lost the bros of both Beloved Brown and Landon Collins too.
> 
> MG


I'm not. Have you seen their mom. They are wanting AWAY from that Wench!


----------



## Dustin D

HA! Both Tigers score simultaneously.


----------



## John Robinson

Looks like it could be another upset. Clemson is looking pretty good.


----------



## Bait

John Robinson said:


> Looks like it could be another upset. Clemson is looking pretty good.


Hope so!  If Clemson and Oklahoma State both win, I am "In the hunt" on our Pick em!


----------



## Tim Mc

The defenses in the Clemson/ OSU game are hard to watch.


----------



## Dustin D

Tim Mc said:


> The defenses in the Clemson/ OSU game are hard to watch.


Then switch to the Cotton Bowl. 
I thought we'd be in the 4 Touchdowns a piece range with these two teams by the 3rd Qtr.

17-7 Mizzou 5 minutes to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Tim Mc

Dustin D said:


> Then switch to the Cotton Bowl.
> I thought we'd be in the 4 Touchdowns a piece range with these two teams by the 3rd Qtr.
> 
> 17-7 Mizzou 5 minutes to go in the 3rd.


I forgot it was on. Lol


----------



## huntinman

John Robinson said:


> Looks like it could be another upset. Clemson is looking pretty good.


Not much of an upset John. One is ranked 7 and the other is 12.


----------



## Tim Mc

Matt Millen is worse as a broadcaster than he was as a GM. If that's even possible.


----------



## EdA

Perfect, OSU loses twice!


----------



## mjh345

Tim Mc said:


> Matt Millen is worse as a broadcaster than he was as a GM. If that's even possible.


He's a terrible broadcaster, but I don't think your statement is possible


----------



## Dustin D

Tim Mc said:


> I forgot it was on. Lol


Well shortly after they both through Defense out the window and raced for the finish line.

Tigers make a clean sweep. Clemson and Mizzou win.


----------------
A 1 Loss Ohio State vs a 2 Loss ACC....yea, that's an upset.


BTW it looks like *Charlie Strong may be headed to Texas!*


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Well shortly after they both through Defense out the window and raced for the finish line.
> 
> Tigers make a clean sweep. Clemson and Mizzou win.
> 
> 
> ----------------
> *A 1 Loss Ohio State vs a 2 Loss ACC....yea, that's an upset*.
> 
> 
> BTW it looks like *Charlie Strong may be headed to Texas!*


No... It isn't. Clemson has been doing this to the Buckeyes since before you were born.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wEVJyf0ft3I


----------



## roseberry

thanks for posting that bill. i never tire of that clip. it was a highlight of my youth as a college football fan! i love Coach Hayes!


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> thanks for posting that bill. i never tire of that clip. it was a highlight of my youth as a college football fan! i love Coach Hayes!


I always admired Woody Hayes too. It was a sad way for him to end his career. But... He was Bobby Knight before Bobby Knight!


----------



## Wade Thurman

Well, so much for my predictions!!!



Wade said:


> #1 FSU
> #2 MSU
> #3 OSU
> #4 USC
> #5 Oregon or OU
> #6 OU or Auburn
> 
> How about that, 2 Big ten teams in the top 3 WOW!!!


----------



## roseberry

huntinman said:


> I always admired Woody Hayes too. It was a sad way for him to end his career. But... He was Bobby Knight before Bobby Knight!


i always viewed it as leading by example. i.e. if i can't coach you on how to whip a linebacker......i will show you how!

Coach Hayes greatest visionary statement had to do with fashion in my view. he was the first man to keep his cap bill between two dictionaries every night to flatten it. Coach Hayes did this long before it became hip hop mainstream!


----------



## roseberry

dustin,
you were the 2,000th poster on this year's football thread. for being 2.000th and keeping stats for us all season i am sending you a little gift. text me your full name and address.

jacob,
you were 1,000th and you haven't sent me your address yet! 

guys text 256-599-4996.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

well being all the TV stations I get are from Cincinnati I am glad that Obnoxious State got beat by Clemson. They will go back under their rock for another year. Missouri would have won going away if they had kept Matty Mauk in as QB. Look for Missouri to be good again next year.


----------



## Marvin S

Glenda Brown said:


> Hey guys---I have been lurking all the way through on your football discussions and have one question. A serious one---how many of these schools are the players "student-athletes" and not there as a step towards professional sports? I know where Stanford stands as all the kids there are given no breaks re classes, etc. I know there are other schools that are the same. We have all these discussions re who is a true "amateur" trainer-handler in the field trial world, and this question sort of falls into which athletes are playing for the pure love of the game (and sure, if good enough maybe get to the NFL) but whose primary purpose is a good education and loving a sport? Doesn't mean I don't want to see my school out there kicking rears, but I also appreciate good sportsmanship and great athletic skills provided by those whose size, etc., would never lead to being picked by an NFL team.
> 
> I am not knocking any team or member of any team, it is just something I have thought about at various times and am interested in some thoughtful input.
> 
> Glenda Brown


It's really too much info to put on here but I do not think academic standards are as high as they were when we were undergrads though I am sure you were an undergrad much after I graduated. The school I went to after my stint in the military prided themselves on their weeding out process - less than 1/3 of the students admitted graduated from an accredited engineering school. A really large number of those who were athletes started their own businesses & were successful. Today it's about getting the student loans to keep the school business going. 

Richard Sherman, Seahawks CB & a very good one, is a Stanford grad, very articulate & good at self promotion (in the right way), but just how hard is it to get a Communications degree????????

If you ever come up this way call me, I'll buy lunch & we can discuss the student athlete thing. 

I remember Vic Janowicz, Ohio State RB who was an AA & did he win the Heisman? Anyway some years ago I run into a guy from Columbus in my working travels - Vic somehow got into his 3rd year of school before his eligibility was used up. As this person said "Vic always has a foreman's job on any big construction project in Columbus, it's good advertising". Sort of like the "Casino Greeter" .


----------



## roseberry

marvin,
at a party the other evening i was talking with a local high school baseball coach. his son is about to begin his senior baseball season and has "intent" to the sec's "premier academic institution". this university has offered "assistance" with educational costs.

i stated, "your son must be a very sound student." he replied, "yes, he is a 22-94 student. 22 on the act entrance exam and a 94 mile an hour fastball!";-)


----------



## BonMallari

Glenda Brown said:


> Hey guys---I have been lurking all the way through on your football discussions and have one question. A serious one---how many of these schools are the players "student-athletes" and not there as a step towards professional sports? I know where Stanford stands as all the kids there are given no breaks re classes, etc. I know there are other schools that are the same. We have all these discussions re who is a true "amateur" trainer-handler in the field trial world, and this question sort of falls into which athletes are playing for the pure love of the game (and sure, if good enough maybe get to the NFL) but whose primary purpose is a good education and loving a sport? Doesn't mean I don't want to see my school out there kicking rears, but I also appreciate good sportsmanship and great athletic skills provided by those whose size, etc., would never lead to being picked by an NFL team.
> 
> I am not knocking any team or member of any team, it is just something I have thought about at various times and am interested in some thoughtful input.
> 
> Glenda Brown


Glenda, the list of scholar athletes is very short and usually coincides with institutions that traditionally sress academics over sports..I do remember Pat Haden being a Rhodes Scholar when he was at USC, where he went to law school after having a short career in the NFL....as for current scholar athletes Andrew Luck held a fairly high GPA at Stanford before graduating..some of the service academy kids are scholar-athletes but they are destined for military careers


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> dustin,
> you were the 2,000th poster on this year's football thread. for being 2.000th and keeping stats for us all season i am sending you a little gift. text me your full name and address.



HAHA! Sweet. I didn't even notice, and it was about Bama too lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> dustin,
> you were the 2,000th poster on this year's football thread. for being 2.000th and keeping stats for us all season i am sending you a little gift. text me your full name and address.
> 
> jacob,
> you were 1,000th and you haven't sent me your address yet!
> 
> guys text 256-599-4996.


Sent. Sorry, I forgot.


----------



## John Robinson

huntinman said:


> Not much of an upset John. One is ranked 7 and the other is 12.


I only mentioned it to follow up on somebody else's post that stated , that up to this point in 2013 the underdog has won every BCS bowl game. I actually don't know who was favored, assumed it was Ohio State because they were ranked higher.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> I only mentioned it to follow up on somebody else's post that stated , that up to this point in 2013 the underdog has won every BCS bowl game. I actually don't know who was favored, assumed it was Ohio State because they were ranked higher.



They were, he's just making an outside point. 

Statistically and Betting Wise, Ohio St was favored and Clemson was the underdog. 
The Underdog won, so generally speaking this is called an 'upset'.

Rose Bowl - Stanford favored by 3.5
Orange Bowl - Ohio St. favored by 4
Sugar Bowl - Alabama favored by 16
Fiesta Bowl - Baylor favored by 16.5

*All of these teams loss.*

BCSNCG - Florida St favored by 6.5

There's been other upsets too;
Arizona St favored by 13 beat by Texas Tech
UGA favored by 9.5(don't know why without Murray) beat by Nebraska


----------



## Dustin D

Meanwhile, while only accomlplishing 1-9 3rd downs, 
Vandy is leading Houston 24-0


1234TVAN141024HOU000

*



Team Stat Comparison*

VANHOU1st Downs813rd down efficiency1-90-94th down efficiency1-10-0Total Yards23222Passing15416Comp-Att6-147-16Yards per pass11.01.0Rushing786Rushing Attempts2314Yards per rush3.40.4Penalties1-56-57Turnovers11Fumbles lost01Interceptions thrown10Possession17:0812:52


----------



## Dustin D

Vanderbilt looks like a COMPLETELY different team. Confused and Soft.

Houston has scored 14 unanswered.


----------



## Dustin D

...and Vandy has now crap the bed....

24 Unanswered points by Houston in the 3rd Qtr. 

Vandy has 5 punts and a fumble in the 2nd Half


1234TVAN1410024HOU002424


----------



## crackerd

Dustin D said:


> ...and Vandy has now crap the bed....
> 
> Vandy has 5 punts and a fumble in the 2nd Half


Doing their best to lose one for Franklin so he in turn loses out on the Penn State job.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

crackerd said:


> Doing their best to lose one for Franklin so he in turn loses out on the Penn State job.
> 
> MG



Looks like it. Just tossed another INT.


----------



## Dustin D

Meanwhile in the NCAA DIVISION I CHAMPIONSHIP,

NDSU on the verge of their *3rd Straight Championship! *




1234TTOWS7007NDSU714728


----------



## Dustin D

WOW! Did Franklin light a fire in their arse or what!?
3 Straight Bowl Wins for him. (He Gone) lol 

Vandy abandoned the Pass and went Wildcat with 3 TE's.

Scored 17 unanswered Points in the 4th Qtr.

The Houston SPREAD OFFENSE literally just ran out of gas. 
The O-line couldn't keep up and didn't have the personnel to rotate.

FINAL


1234TVAN141001741HOU0024024


----------



## Dustin D

Updated. 

*Bowl Standings*



ConferenceTotal gamesWinsLossesPct.SEC1072.778Pac-12963.667ACC1146.400MW633.500C-USA633.500Big 12633.500Independents321.667American522.500Big Ten725.286Sun Belt2101.000MAC504.000



BTW Trent Richardson just had his first carry in the Play-offs......and he fumbled.... 







/


----------



## Glenda Brown

Marvin, John and Bon --- Marvin, we will probably sound like the dark ages to many on here! Stanford has produced some outstanding quarterbacks over the years, defense was often difficult because it was sometimes hard to find ones whose inches of biceps weren't in an inverse ratio to their IQ. When they did have ones that played good defense, they often were very good. I don't believe there was a "communications major" when I was there, and the athletes shared housing with other students and many had spare jobs, such as "bus boys" in the dorms/frats to help earn their keep. No quarter was given for being on any athletic team as I often earned extra money by tutoring some of them in economics during the football season as they were expected to be current in their classes. The school didn't orient around football although the players were appreciated, just not treated as icons. Basically, they were students who happened to play a sport---and Stanford has had many outstanding players in a variety of athletic endeavors. Of course, everyone carried slide rules when I was there rather than iPads or smartphones.

My kids found it was the same way when they were there. My daughter's very good friend was on the football team, a starter, and he used to say how difficult it was during football season as he was expected to carry a regular load of classes and maintain his grades. 

Marvin, you may remember this and I may have the name spelled wrong, but I can remember my father stating, when I was in high school, that Hugh McElhenny (sp?) at U of W took a pay cut when he turned pro. Football was a really big sport there and that was in the days of the Pac 10.

Andrew Luck was highly admired at Stanford for his lack of ego, hard work, and the caliber of the classes he took. He has a profession waiting when football is in his past. Many others went to Grad School, etc., and took advantage of an opportunity to come out of college with a solid education behind them.

What I find dismaying, since only such a small percentage can make a living in a professional sport, the ones that are somewhat "warehoused through" yet do not come out with an education. As long as they are contributing on the playing fields, they aren't expected to actually learn anything which will give them any tools to use in their futures. When injured or playing skills are diminished, they often are quickly cut from their scholarships and left blowing in the wind.

I really enjoy football, in fact, enjoy watching a variety of sports. It is probably soft-hearted on my part, but I tend to cheer on the college teams where the players truly are student athletes. Now in professional sports, it is different---I usually go for some team with which I have a close tie, ie., the Broncos when Elway was there and now with Manning. The 49ers (sorry Ted) with Harbaugh since he turned Stanford around, or against a team where I don't personally admire some of the players or their head office! I can still appreciate an outstanding play made by either side.

Of course, I love it in field trials when the outstanding dogs that win are trained and handled by the good guys! 

Glenda


----------



## John Robinson

Glenda, if you want to feel better, at least temporarily, watch the movie Rudy.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> if you want to feel better, at least temporarily, watch the movie Rudy.


Yeah, watch it for a wee bit of ephemeral pleasure but note that it was almost as bogus a story on film as what ol' "Rudy" concocted for himself in real life. That's according to the SEC...not _*that*_ SEC but the one that wanted to put Rudy in a jail cell instead of into a lopsided football game for one melodramatic play.

MG


----------



## Glenda Brown

Give me more info re Rudy, John. You can do it on my personal e-mail! 

I almost added into my post re how absolutely crushed I was with your earlier comments on Stanford. After crying for hours, then drinking a little wine,and eating some chocolate cake, I finally decided you were just misguided and needed understanding and possibly professional intervention. When next I see you, we can sit down, have a heart to heart discussion, and I will kindly point out the inaccuracies of your statements!

Happy 2014. Give my best to Cheryl.


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Yeah, watch it for a wee bit of ephemeral pleasure but note that it was almost as bogus a story on film as what ol' "Rudy" concocted for himself in real life. That's according to the SEC...not _*that*_ SEC but the one that wanted to put Rudy in a jail cell instead of into a lopsided football game for one melodramatic play.
> 
> MG


Buzz kill...


----------



## John Robinson

Glenda Brown said:


> Give me more info re Rudy, John. You can do it on my personal e-mail!
> 
> I almost added into my post re how absolutely crushed I was with your earlier comments on Stanford. After crying for hours, then drinking a little wine,and eating some chocolate cake, I finally decided you were just misguided and needed understanding and possibly professional intervention. When next I see you, we can sit down, have a heart to heart discussion, and I will kindly point out the inaccuracies of your statements!
> 
> Happy 2014. Give my best to Cheryl.


What did I say? I'm a Pac 12 guy, but have some I feel more strongly about. I root for USC, consider UCLA and Notre Dame arch rivals, don't particularly like Oregon, kind of like Stanford, Oregon State and Washington. I'm ambivalent about the rest of the conference. Though I'd look forward to some wine and chocolate cake with you.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> They were, he's just making an outside point.
> 
> Statistically and Betting Wise, Ohio St was favored and Clemson was the underdog.
> The Underdog won, so generally speaking this is called an 'upset'.
> 
> Rose Bowl - Stanford favored by 3.5
> Orange Bowl - Ohio St. favored by 4
> Sugar Bowl - Alabama favored by 16
> Fiesta Bowl - Baylor favored by 16.5
> 
> *All of these teams loss.*
> 
> BCSNCG - Florida St favored by 6.5
> 
> There's been other upsets too;
> Arizona St favored by 13 beat by Texas Tech
> UGA favored by 9.5(don't know why without Murray) beat by Nebraska


Capitol One Bowl. Wisconsin favored by 1.5 over South Carolina. Another huge upset.
(SC was ranked 8 & 9 and WI 19 in the polls... Go figure)


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> Capitol One Bowl. Wisconsin favored by 1.5 over South Carolina. Another huge upset.
> (SC was ranked 8 & 9 and WI 19 in the polls... Go figure)



Huge by Vegas standards.
Vegas favored Wisconsin, which I called out a few weeks ago as being odd.

Statistically, South Carolina should have been the favorite.

I saw no reason whatsoever to have Wisconsin favored.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Typical gump female. They just can't act right.


----------



## Dustin D

I like this one better.....


----------



## crackerd

Now what took y'all so long to post 'Bama's only victory in the Sugar Bowl?

Anyhow, Jacob, au contraire on the "they just ain't right" comment - and besides, I know you had altruism in your heart when you posted an excerpt from our debutante bootcamp program to let Glenda know that while 'Bama's players may not be scholar athletes in the truest sense of the word, our debs are both athletic and rock'em-sock'emly scholastic (school of hard knocks), and proudly come out of the cotillion swinging.

Glenda, 'fraid we let Condi escape to The Farm before we could instill such fervor and hurry-up-no-huddle or "tempo"-style physicality in her.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Well I was giving y'all plenty of time to post it before I did. I gave up on the waiting game.


----------



## crackerd

As for the waiting game, I was also disappointed a couple pages back that St. Nick didn't remark on this noble outburst in defense of Tidehood in his post-game commentary (especially as 'Bama failed to play any defense on its own behalf) and this after DoubleHaul had channeled his pregame preparation so, er, strikingly.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Also, since nobody gives a muskrat's rear about the BCS championship game tomorrow night, the big question in college football now is will Petrino and Pitino become goombahs ("family") at Louisville? Ought to be Franco's man, Hudspeth, if the hiring powers know what's good for them.

MG


----------



## achiro

Stoops sums up the SEC talk pretty well here. 
http://c.espnradio.com/s:5L8r1/audi...zones=Preroll,Midroll,Postroll|station_id=664


----------



## Marvin S

Glenda Brown said:


> Of course, everyone carried slide rules when I was there rather than iPads or smartphones.
> 
> Marvin, you may remember this and I may have the name spelled wrong, but I can remember my father stating, when I was in high school, that Hugh McElhenny (sp?) at U of W took a pay cut when he turned pro. Football was a really big sport there and that was in the days of the Pac 10.
> 
> Of course, I love it in field trials when the outstanding dogs that win are trained and handled by the good guys!
> 
> Glenda


I still have my slide rule but can figure in my head just about as fast!

McElhenny was before my time at the UW (I transferrred there), Darrel Royal lasted one year before bolting to TX & Jim Owens was hired to restore the brand, which he did. I think he may have changed West Coast football for the better. 

I remember the old Minneapolis Lakers with Mikan, Mickelson, Skoog, Martin & a guy from I believe Stanford, that could really jump & was very fast. My HS coach had an offer to play for the Lakers when he graduated as a backup PG to Martin. He chose teaching & coaching becasue the pay was higher. 

Ordell Braase from USD & Mitchell, SD played 15 years for the Baltimore Colts & during their championship runs. In those days the money made for winning it all was very welcome to the players. One of his best years being the year the players share was $18,000. Salaries in those days did not mean someone was set for life for playing a short time. 

Most of us who participate in our sport like to see someone who is or has paid their dues do well, unfortunately that is not always the case.



John Robinson said:


> Glenda, if you want to feel better, at least temporarily, watch the movie Rudy.


John, I've never seen Rudy but would have to say that "Remember the Titans" is just about as good as a football movie can get. It runs you through all the emotions in 2 hours .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

achiro said:


> Stoops sums up the SEC talk pretty well here.
> http://c.espnradio.com/s:5L8r1/audi...zones=Preroll,Midroll,Postroll|station_id=664


Bless y'all's hearts. Y'all believe him. Sigh. He's said more BS than a Russian radio could dream about, yet it's been debunked as quickly as Obama's theories.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> As for the waiting game, I was also disappointed a couple pages back that St. Nick didn't remark on this noble outburst in defense of Tidehood in his post-game commentary (especially as 'Bama failed to play any defense on its own behalf) and this after DoubleHaul had channeled his pregame preparation so, er, strikingly.
> 
> MG


Eh, I wouldn't post something like that when it was raw emotions from somebody who rarely shows any.


----------



## Dustin D

achiro said:


> Stoops sums up the SEC talk pretty well here.
> http://c.espnradio.com/s:5L8r1/audi...zones=Preroll,Midroll,Postroll|station_id=664



Good Ol'Stoops. Always good for a laugh he is.

Stoops has been saying that every year. 
He said it last year too, just before he went on to get skull drug by TAMU in the Cotton Bowl, 
41-13 and shut-out in the 2nd half. OUCH! Wait, but TAMU can't claim the SEC status yet right? right...I guess.

But can you really blame Stoops? I don't blame him for his discontent with the SEC Label.

Poor fellow is 0-3 against the SEC in National Championship games.
I mean *losing your last 3 National Championships* 
has got to be aggravating and leave a man scorned I suppose.

In fact since his first loss to the SEC..ah-hrmmm(LSU 03')
he's now 2-5 in BCS Bowls, with that other win being over UCONN HA HA...cough...cough pardon me.....

Heck even with TWO Heisman Trophy winners he couldn't get it done against two SEC Teams, 
I mean Florida and/or LSU, not SEC Teams, sorry.

With that Sugar Bowl win he's now 8-7 in the Post Season 
so I guess there's that to look at as a positive. +/1

I hope this win keeps Ol'Stoops running the No Huddle. 

As anyone with eyes has seen, the No Huddle will indeed win you some games, 
but it will not bring home the Crystal against a Superior Defense when it's all on the line.

As if Stoops doesn't know this. My goodness were those 03' 04' and 08' teams FOREVER praised as the Hottest Offense the NCAA World has EVER SEEN! The Team 'NOBODY WANTED TO PLAY'....the "Fastest Offense in College Football History" I could go on and on about the headlines being wrote about those Offense units that was scoring 60 POINTS A GAME! ...but then I'd have to find a bag to puke in.

How'd they fair in the Big Game?(Big Game bob Stoops....lol)
03'- Scored 14 points, Loss
04'- Scored 19 points, Loss
08'- Scored 14 points, Loss

The numbers never lie. Man was it oh so satisfying to sit back and smile at those idiots who touted the new era of Offensive Football lead by Stoops.....still a great feeling.
--------------

Now, I say all that to say this. 

Don't you think it's sort of overrated to talk trash, 
b/c for the first time in 10 years you finally beat an SEC Team in the Post Season?!?

I know I do. But Stoops needs this. 
That's why he's doing all he can to keep up in the spotlight.

/


----------



## coachmo

Good post Dustin. On side note you know the Bama faithfuls must really be shaking their heads since they lost to a team (OU) that lost to a team (Baylor) that lost to UCF!


----------



## Dustin D

coachmo said:


> Good post Dustin. On side note you know the Bama faithfuls must really be shaking their heads since they lost to a team (OU) that lost to a team (Baylor) that lost to UCF!



Believe me there were plenty boards calling for Sabans head!...yes I'm serious. 

...must...demand...perfection...

I like our Team just where they are. 
Generally successful with a shot at the big one every few years it seems.

I can work with that. 

Look at some of the great Dynasty's in Pro and College, and look at their fans. 

OBNOXIOUS! comes to mind and in the end they're hot and bothered every year they DON'T win it all. 
That sounds like it sucks to me lol

No I'll take what we have now. Maybe with some more Frequent Big Bowl appearances.



/


----------



## BonMallari

As much as I dislike OU I have to give Coach Stoops his props , not only did he own Mack Brown but he is the only coach to win all 4 of the major Bowl games , but my Sports Clip in Boise still proudly hangs a Fiesta Bowl banner after beating the Sooners on the Ole Statue of Liberty play


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> Good post Dustin. On side note you know the Bama faithfuls must really be shaking their heads since they lost to a team (OU) that lost to a team (Baylor) that lost to UCF!


That's the thing about "strength of schedule", many times it is trumped by match ups. We have all seen a team struggle against a team that got trounced by another, only to have the first team soundly beat the team that trounced the second. Some team just match up well regardless of overall talent. You never know until they actually play each other, hence my cry for an actual playoff system. That said, I'll bet most of us believe Oklahoma and Alabama both would soundly beat CFU, but until they actually play, it is just speculation.

Coach I know you know this, and was just making a point.


----------



## crackerd

UCF is no fluke, as 16.5-pt dog to Baylor, they were the lock of the postseason. They matched up pretty well with everybody they played this year and were as physical as any of their opponents, including the SEC. O'Leary has done a stalwart job down there, and done his penance for the resume fudging at Notre Dame - ought to have the Penn State job if he wants it instead of Al Golden.

Coachmo, anybody who's bleating about Saban blowing it, instead ought to be thankful that 'Bama still has the privilege of saying "In Saban we trust." Don't think his defensive schemes match up with tempo but he will adapt. That loss to OU may have cost his No. 1 assistant, Kirby Smart, consideration for several head coaching jobs, though. That darned Stoops...:wink:

MG


----------



## Dustin D

crackerd said:


> They matched up pretty well with everybody they played this year and were as physical as any of their opponents, including the SEC.



Ok. I'm not nitpicking here,  but you generalized the SEC. 
Something many here consider taboo. lol 

I don't care about that part really,  I'm more interested in what exactly that means. 
Could you expound on 'including the SEC' and what you meant by that?

Thanks

/


----------



## crackerd

Dustin D said:


> Ok. I'm not nitpicking here, :razz: but you generalized the SEC.
> Something many here consider taboo. lol :grin:
> 
> I don't care about that part really, :wink: I'm more interested in what exactly that means.
> Could you expound on 'including the SEC' and what you meant by that?


Just that UCF had USCe - S'Carolina, one of the best teams in the SEC and on any given day the best in the land under the ol' ballcoach - in a dogfight 'til the end. But you're right, it was generalizing. Though at least it wasn't generalizing about that 0-36 echelon of the SEC that Stoops alludes to like a broken record in saying his own conference was best top-to-bottom in the country.

But give him this: He's earned his crowing this year, and while OU's defense might not have been all that, they got to the football and got through to the pocket in a flash, and that's how you beat a game-manager quarterback and a "dynasty" that ain't playing at the end for the dynasty label...

MG


----------



## Dustin D

crackerd said:


> Just that UCF had USCe - S'Carolina, *one of the best teams in the SEC* and on any given day the best in the land under the ol' ballcoach - in a dogfight 'til the end.


*"in the SEC"* ..sigh...there we go again.....and in reference to speaking up for the opposing team.... 
....see how aggravating that can be when someone constantly points out a common generalization? 

That's how we feel Sir, that's how we feel... 

Anyway; 

Here's how (I) saw that game. (my own opinion)

*Connor Shaw out due to shoulder injury* in the first possession of the game. *YIKES*
Dylan Thomson gets put in the game and it shows that he is NOT ready. 
Throws 13 incomplete passes and an interception in the first half.
-UCF has 10 on the board @ Halftime

Ball Coach makes his half-time speech and adjustments.

*-South Carolina scores 28 unanswered points.-*

Up 28-10 mid way through the _4th Qtr., 
_Two, I say TWO 70+ yard Touchdown passes later, 
UCF Scores twice.

With 2 minutes left USCe kneels out for the win.
Game Over. 28-25 USCe

I see that as one of those games where the ending scoreboard 
was closer than the game actually looked like on the field. 

Considering all that, (Starting QB Out)
I myself didn't consider that hanging tough, 
but that's just my opinion 





crackerd said:


> But give him this: He's earned his crowing this year,


Heck yea! I agree too. 

He's a Great Coach....but not SO great
that he should be running around talking trash.

That's my only point about Ol'Big-Mouth-Stoops.

Every now and then a Big-Mouth succeeds. it only fuels their ego that much more.
'Sun shines, Dog Butt' something like that lol

/


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> in an upset, central florida over louisville by 3.
> .:razz:


on page 50 of this year's thread the poorest picker on rtf(me) knew the top rated quarterback in the upcoming nfl draft would get smacked by ucf! if i recall it was by 3 too!;-)

i also picked south carolina to beat them though!


----------



## coachmo

Yes, John I was joking in my last post!


----------



## achiro

Dustin, you crack me up. You never actually addressed what Stoops said but instead go on a rant about all these bowl games(although you apparently missed that the USC OU played for a championship is the one in Cali and not the SEC team) to prove the SEC dominance but then when the UCF game is brought up you rant about the QB being hurt so that's not a loss in your eyes. By your way of thinking the 7 point loss to LSU with a QB suffering a fracture in his throwing hand and foot and a right knee that required surgery the week after the game, should have been considered a win by OU. 

For those of you that missed the point Stoops was making, The top few SEC teams are very good, the bottom not so much. The conference isn't dominant, a few teams are. No smack, talk just facts...unless you are a Vandy fan with a grudge. Someone asked about competition making you better, I do agree a little but it hasn't helped the lower tier teams of the SEC get better, if anything it's just widened the gap. 
Oh, and pretending that SEC fans don't have some weird conference incestual love thing going on is laughable. The "SEC" chants can't be denied.


----------



## achiro

crackerd said:


> in saying his own conference was best top-to-bottom in the country.
> 
> MG


HA! He didn't say anything of the sort.


----------



## John Robinson

achiro said:


> For those of you that missed the point Stoops was making, The top few SEC teams are very good, the bottom not so much. The conference isn't dominant, a few teams are. No smack, talk just facts...unless you are a Vandy fan with a grudge. Someone asked about competition making you better, I do agree a little but it hasn't helped the lower tier teams of the SEC get better, if anything it's just widened the gap.
> Oh, and pretending that SEC fans don't have some weird conference incestual love thing going on is laughable. The "SEC" chants can't be denied.


Isn't that true about most of the major conferences? Historically you had the Big ten with Ohio St, Michigan and Michigan St at the top, PAC ten used to be USC, Ucla, Stanford and Washington, now Oregon and the two Az teams have stepped up. Oklahoma, Nebraska, Iowa, LSU, Alabama, Miami, Florida St, etc. have had their ups and downs, but you are never surprised to see them contending. I don't know if it's just a vocal minority (Franco), but it does seem like some SEC fans are more focused on their conference than fans in other conferences.


----------



## Dustin D

achiro said:


> Dustin, you crack me up. You never actually addressed what Stoops said


Sure I did. The point in case, is Stoops has a big mouth, 
he likes to run it, occasionally he back up what he says, but more times than not, 
he just eats crow.



achiro said:


> but instead go on a rant about all these bowl games(although you apparently missed that the USC OU played for a championship is the one in Cali and not the SEC team) to prove the SEC dominance


Yea sorry I knew that, typo, he's 0-2 against the SEC, 
and has lost his last 3 National Championship games. 



achiro said:


> but then when the UCF game is brought up you rant about the QB being hurt so that's not a loss in your eyes.


I'm not a ranting fellow, I'm merely just _talking_ football here.

The fact is, the 3 year starting SENIOR Quarterback Shaw *was* out of that game. 
Does loosing your Star QB not matter? Of course it does. Conner runs that team. Hell in the Bowl game he tossed 3 TD's, Ran for another touchdown and even caught a TD pass. He RUNS that Offense.

Against Mizzou they were losing 17-0 in the 4th Qtr. 
Shaw comes in and puts 27 points on the board in a Double OT WIN! He freaking matters! lol

And of course I don't consider it a loss though, *South Carolina WON THE GAME! *

My point was that UCF didn't really get the WHOLE USCe package with Shaw being out.




achiro said:


> By your way of thinking the 7 point loss to LSU with a QB suffering a fracture in his throwing hand and foot and a right knee that required surgery the week after the game, should have been considered a win by OU.


Bro, you still mad... ? 




achiro said:


> The conference isn't dominant, a few teams are. No smack, talk just facts...


No, actually a few(5 Teams) have won National Championships, 
the rest are still posting good numbers in the post season.

With only 4 having losing records in the Post-season BCS era, 
I'd say that's some pretty good success.


RankSchoolWLWin %Pts. FPts. A+/-1Georgia11473.33%4563311252LSU8561.54%38026012012Alabama7558.33%3112476413Florida8753.33%4644006414Mississippi7187.50%2642016327Auburn8372.73%2482192931Missouri5455.56%2702442638Mississippi St.5271.43%1761542252Vanderbilt2166.67%7869958South Carolina5455.56%227227078Kentucky3442.86%138161-2387Tennessee5645.45%237267-3093Arkansas4736.36%212254-42117Texas A&M3827.27%235327-92



I don't care how you slice it, 
the SEC as a conference is still posting above average numbers
in the post season against OOC Teams.

...and to add, just remember why were talking about this. *Not b/c I bought it up.* 
I wouldn't have, I know the numbers.

But I can't sit here and listen to someone say things that simply aren't true.




/


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> but it does seem like some SEC fans are more focused on their conference than fans in other conferences.


Of course there are those people and while I want my competition to be competitive at the highest level, 
KNOWING the facts about the conference is not the same as trying to THROW IT in someones face.

Like I mentioned, I've never bought any of this up(on my own). 
Only when someone questions it or tries to say things that simply aren't true.

You'll never hear me Chant SEC. Ever. Still doesn't mean I don't appreciate 
and/or benefit from the Conferences Success. Makes sense?


/


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> Sure I did. The point in case, is Stoops has a big mouth,
> he likes to run it, occasionally he back up what he says, but more times than not,
> he just eats crow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea sorry I knew that, typo, he's 0-2 against the SEC,
> and has lost his last 3 National Championship games.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a ranting fellow, I'm merely just _talking_ football here.
> 
> The fact is, the 3 year starting SENIOR Quarterback Shaw *was* out of that game.
> Does loosing your Star QB not matter? Of course it does. Conner runs that team. Hell in the Bowl game he tossed 3 TD's, Ran for another touchdown and even caught a TD pass. He RUNS that Offense.
> 
> Against Mizzou they were losing 17-0 in the 4th Qtr.
> Shaw comes in and puts 27 points on the board in a Double OT WIN! He freaking matters! lol
> 
> And of course I don't consider it a loss though, *South Carolina WON THE GAME! *
> 
> My point was that UCF didn't really get the WHOLE USCe package with Shaw being out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, you still mad... ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually a few(5 Teams) have won National Championships,
> the rest are still posting good numbers in the post season.
> 
> With only 4 having losing records in the Post-season BCS era,
> I'd say that's some pretty good success.
> 
> 
> RankSchoolWLWin %Pts. FPts. A+/-1Georgia11473.33%4563311252LSU8561.54%38026012012Alabama7558.33%3112476413Florida8753.33%4644006414Mississippi7187.50%2642016327Auburn8372.73%2482192931Missouri5455.56%2702442638Mississippi St.5271.43%1761542252Vanderbilt2166.67%7869958South Carolina5455.56%227227078Kentucky3442.86%138161-2387Tennessee5645.45%237267-3093Arkansas4736.36%212254-42117Texas A&M3827.27%235327-92
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care how you slice it,
> the SEC as a conference is still posting above average numbers
> in the post season against OOC Teams.
> 
> ...and to add, just remember why were talking about this. *Not b/c I bought it up.*
> I wouldn't have, I know the numbers.
> 
> But I can't sit here and listen to someone say things that simply aren't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


How the heck do you have 14 teams, some as far away as Texas and Missouri in the South East conference? I hate the fact the PAC Ten added two teams from Colorado. At least you guys pick winners when you add to your conference.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> How the heck do you have 14 teams, some as far away as Texas and Missouri in the South East conference? I hate the fact the PAC Ten added two teams from Colorado. At least you guys pick winners when you add to your conference.


John : hold onto your hat because we are VERY close to seeing a couple of SUPER Conferences..depending on which version you want to believe, the Pac 10 came oh so close to adding Texas,Oklahoma and another Big 12 school or two..and now that the BCS has been broken up the possibility that two schools from the same conference make the "Final Four" is a REAL possibility (would have been this year)


----------



## Dustin D

Yea I wasn't a big fan of the addition. I'd have rathered drop two than gain two.

In fact, I'd like a Gulf Coast Conference


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> How the heck do you have 14 teams, some as far away as Texas and Missouri in the South East conference? I hate the fact the PAC Ten added two teams from Colorado. At least you guys pick winners when you add to your conference.


John, check the map, A&M and Missouri are in states that adjoin SEC teams, and 2 states at that. Do you think West Virginia has any geographic relationship to the Big 12 (now not so big or 12)? What conference is Hawaii in? Conference alignments have little if anything to do with geography. Texas has long been rumored to the PAC 10 until they had their own conference (Big 12) and national network!


----------



## huntinman

achiro said:


> Dustin, you crack me up. You never actually addressed what Stoops said but instead go on a rant about all these bowl games(although you apparently missed that the USC OU played for a championship is the one in Cali and not the SEC team) to prove the SEC dominance but then when the UCF game is brought up you rant about the QB being hurt so that's not a loss in your eyes. By your way of thinking the 7 point loss to LSU with a QB suffering a fracture in his throwing hand and foot and a right knee that required surgery the week after the game, should have been considered a win by OU.
> 
> For those of you that missed the point Stoops was making, The top few SEC teams are very good, the bottom not so much. The conference isn't dominant, a few teams are. No smack, talk just facts...*unless you are a Vandy fan with a grudge. *Someone asked about competition making you better, I do agree a little but it hasn't helped the lower tier teams of the SEC get better, if anything it's just widened the gap.
> Oh, and pretending that SEC fans don't have some weird conference incestual love thing going on is laughable. The "SEC" chants can't be denied.


FYI... Vandy won 9 games and a bowl game for the second year in a row. Not sure what grudge you are talking about. They are on the way up.


----------



## Dustin D

Like I said, I'd have rather seen the SEC drop Kentucky and Arkansas 
and play every team in their conference every year. Stiffen the competition, raise the results.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> John, check the map, A&M and Missouri are in states that adjoin SEC teams, and 2 states at that. Do you think West Virginia has any geographic relationship to the Big 12 (now not so big or 12)? What conference is Hawaii in? Conference alignments have little if anything to do with geography. Texas has long been rumored to the PAC 10 until they had their own conference (Big 12) and national network!


That doesn't make it right. 

I grew up with the PAC 8, when we thought Washington State, which is in eastern Washington, 200-300 miles from the coast, was an outlier. Then we added the two Arizona teams to make it the PAC Ten, that seemed like a huge reach. But nothing compared to now. Adding strong teams from far away makes bragging over how good your conference is, a bit of a stretch. If Texas did indeed join the Pacific conference, I would take no joy in any championships they might add to our conference.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> That doesn't make it right.
> .


I too long for the good old days when the Southwest Conference was confined to Texas and Arkansas and Fayetteville and Lubbock were the longest trips to a conference game but big time college football today is about $$$$$$$$$!


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> How the heck do you have 14 teams, some as far away as Texas and Missouri in the South East conference?


though not proud of it today, texas and missouri were a part of the confederacy which was kinda a southeastern thing geographically speaking.


----------



## roseberry

achiro said:


> weird incestual love thing going on. The "SEC" chants can't be denied.


just because we got kissin' cousins down south doesn't make us bad people!

WAR DAMN EAGLE!!!!!(i just threw up in my mouth a little) SEC, SEC, SEC, SEC!!!!!
SOON TO BE FIVE!!!!!!


----------



## RookieTrainer

John, I just can't do it. Especially after all the "Irish For a Day" mess I saw last year.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> I too long for the good old days when the Southwest Conference was confined to Texas and Arkansas and Fayetteville and Lubbock were the longest trips to a conference game but big time college football today is about $$$$$$$$$!


My wife attended Arkansas back in those days. Texas was their biggest rival, a huge deal. She was at that National title game that President Nixon flew in to see. She doesn't have any feeling at all for this new, to her, conference and misses the old Texas-Arkansas rivalry. A few years ago they played each other again for the first time in decades. About 15 minutes before kick-off our doorbell rang. It was FedEx with an overnight envelope. She opened it and inside was a simple sheet of paper with the hand written message, "BEAT THE HELL OUT OF TEXAS!". It wasn't signed and there was no return address, but she new it was her old roommate Kitty.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Like I said, I'd have rather seen the SEC drop *Kentucky and Arkansas*
> and play every team in their conference every year. Stiffen the competition, raise the results.


without those two you have two perennial HOOPS powers, it wont upset my in laws in KY but I sure dont want to play them in BB twice a year. My SIL takes her UK Wildcat BB very seriously,heck her Mom gives my brother a new KY hat every year (I think he gave one of them to Sarita McKnight one year)..besides without Kentucky, where is that cheater Calipari's one and done "pro" team supposed to play


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> My wife attended Arkansas back in those days. Texas was their biggest rival, a huge deal. *She was at that National title game that President Nixon flew in to see. She doesn't have any feeling at all for this new, to her, conference and misses the old Texas-Arkansas rivalry.* A few years ago they played each other again for the first time in decades. About 15 minutes before kick-off our doorbell rang. It was FedEx with an overnight envelope. She opened it and inside was a simple sheet of paper with the hand written message, "BEAT THE HELL OUT OF TEXAS!". It wasn't signed and there was no return address, but she new it was her old roommate Kitty.


remind me John if we(your wife and I) ever meet not to bring up that game because the kid from Texas that intercepted Bill Montgomery's pass to seal the win was a neighbor of mine in Austin, his dad was DKR's long time Def Coordinator Mike Campbell..we just about tore my Mom's house down in SoCal watching that game with Clint,and my next door neighbor from Austin, who drove in from Vandenberg AFB to watch the game with us. I also remembered we ran up a large long distance bill calling everyone who would answer their phone in Austin to see if they were watching the game...Good Times


----------



## John Robinson

Bon, I don't know if you ever met Cheryl. She was born and raised in Santa Cruz, Ca. Graduated in 1969 and attended Arkansas from 1969-73. If we ever meet at a field trial I'll tell you the interesting and funny story how a California surfer girl ended up going to school in Arkansas. After getting a BS in Zoology from Arkansas she went to Oregon State and earned her Chemical Engineering degree.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

John Robinson said:


> Bon, I don't know if you ever met Cheryl. She was born and raised in Santa Cruz, Ca. Graduated in 1969 and attended Arkansas from 1969-73. If we ever meet at a field trial I'll tell you the interesting and funny story how a California surfer girl ended up going to school in Arkansas. After getting a BS in Zoology from Arkansas she went to Oregon State and earned her Chemical Engineering degree.


Is there a like button?

/Paul


----------



## BonMallari

its official...Texas has a new FB coach in Charlie Strong..IMO its a very good, maybe even a great hire. 

Since this is still the RTF let me see if I can put it in terms most can understand

Strong comes from a good coaching pedigree with National Championship bloodlines, he has the rings to prove it

If he can recruit the same type of athlete and coach those athletes like they had at UF during their NC run then Texas stands a good chance to at least have a legit shot at the national spotlight. Texas needed a true coach, not another CEO type, he is the anti MB.It is also very good to see that Texas finally showed up in the diversity dept, albeit late to the party...But in all honesty if you could get an honest answer among those that have followed Texas and Texas A&M athletics since the days of the SWC, who would have ever guessed that both schools would have minority coaches at the same time

I look forward in seeing what type of team that Charlie Strong brings to the 40 Acres, will give him a full pass on this year's recruiting class, with the real possibility that the Horns start a red shirt freshman at QB next year and a true freshman as his back up

it has also once again proven that those people with "inside sources" on various message boards were ALL wrong, even though they wont admit it..It also shows me that the new AD Steve Patterson has taken control of his dept and hoops coach Rick Barnes and BB coach Auggie Garrido might want to make some retirement plans sooner rather than later


the Texas Stronghorns...I like the sound of that


----------



## Bait

John Robinson said:


> Bon, I don't know if you ever met Cheryl. She was born and raised in Santa Cruz, Ca. Graduated in 1969 and attended Arkansas from 1969-73. If we ever meet at a field trial I'll tell you the interesting and funny story how a California surfer girl ended up going to school in Arkansas. After getting a BS in Zoology from Arkansas she went to Oregon State and earned her Chemical Engineering degree.


It IS a cool story too! Cheryl is definitely a remarkable woman.  And her husband is a remarkable man. They could both write books about their lives and would both be an awesome read. I'm not kidding, nor embellishing!


----------



## DoubleHaul

BonMallari said:


> hoops coach Rick Barnes and BB coach Auggie Garrido might want to make some retirement plans sooner rather than later


The MB hiring was always a head scratcher, since he had not exactly excelled at Carolina and other places to date, but Rick Barnes was the luckiest person alive to get that job. Mediocre at very best at Climsun (only one winning record in conference and one sweet 16 trip) he lands at UT where recruiting is not too difficult, lots of cash for facilities, the conference is way easier and not a ton of pressure to perform, since everyone cares way more about football and if he does okay once in a while, everyone is happy. Score one great player every five years or so and he looks like a genius.


----------



## Dustin D

This is the best coach(coming in) that Texas has had, maybe ever, 
considering for the last 50 years the others(coming in)
 we're not very spectacular and some were mediocre at best.

The only issue I've seen folks have is that Strong is NOT a Media friendly Coach.
Something he'll definitely have to get used to.

Coaching/Recruiting Wise, Should be Lights Out! He knows how to pick'em and has done a fine job.

I think Texas should be in the Play-offs within 2 years. 
That's the norm for Hot Coaches coming in. 
They usually take their team within 2 years and I don’t see why not for this connection of Strong and Texas.

In fact, theirs your new Motto, "Texas Strong"!


Print the T-shirts, send me a check.



/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Absolute ATROCIOUS pick by the shorthorns for a HC.


----------



## roseberry

atrocious is too "strong" a word to use. what troubles me about this guy and if i were athletic director at texas what i would ask in the interview is, "why didn't you take the job at tennessee last year?"


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> This is the best coach(coming in) *that Texas has had, maybe ever*,
> considering for the last 50 years the others(coming in)
> we're not very spectacular and some were mediocre at best.
> 
> The only issue I've seen folks have is that Strong is NOT a Media friendly Coach.
> Something he'll definitely have to get used to.
> 
> Coaching/Recruiting Wise, Should be Lights Out! He knows how to pick'em and has done a fine job.
> 
> I think Texas should be in the Play-offs within 2 years.
> That's the norm for Hot Coaches coming in.
> They usually take their team within 2 years and I don’t see why not for this connection of Strong and Texas.
> 
> In fact, theirs your new Motto, "Texas Strong"!
> 
> 
> Print the T-shirts, send me a check.
> 
> 
> 
> /


Someone beat you to it even before the hiring was announced...same with the Stronghorns

and considering Texas has only had a handful of coaches since Darrel Royal was hired, that is a bold statement..Akers- McWilliams-Mackovic-Brown



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Absolute ATROCIOUS pick by the shorthorns for a HC.


the suspense is killing me as to why in your FB wisdom it was an atrocious hire...and who should they have hired ? based on who was available and willing to make the move

quite a few coaches used the "threat" of being a candidate for the job to sweeten their current contracts...

It also looks like AD Patterson played the chat forums like a concert pianist and let all the insiders including Chip Brown and Jesus Shuttleworth shoot their mouths off about what was offered and to whom..They are all scrambling with their form of spin to save their "reputations and websites" from mass defections from disgruntled and delusional fans who were fed the Nick Saban fairy tale even after he signed the extension


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Absolute ATROCIOUS pick by the shorthorns for a HC.


How so, Jacob? Strong wisely didn't take the UT(enn) job a year ago because it was still Kiffy's (and Dooley's inherited) trainwreck from Fulmer's undoing, with a few tough years still ahead before returning to respectability for Jones.

I like Strong to Tejas if only because it gives Louie the opportunity to rehire Easy Rider.

MG


----------



## huntinman

John Robinson said:


> Bon, I don't know if you ever met Cheryl. She was born and raised in Santa Cruz, Ca. Graduated in 1969 and attended Arkansas from 1969-73. If we ever meet at a field trial I'll tell you the interesting and funny story how a California surfer girl ended up going to school in Arkansas. After getting a BS in Zoology from Arkansas she went to Oregon State and earned her Chemical Engineering degree.


Chemical engineering and Oregon conjure up some interesting images...


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> because it gives Louie the opportunity to rehire Easy Rider.MG


And his girlfriend too?


----------



## John Robinson

huntinman said:


> Chemical engineering and Oregon conjure up some interesting images...


 Not what you would think, but OSU in addition to engineering was an ag school. Cheryl told me about a project she was part of where they fed mint silage to dairy cows to lessen the poop odor for a good neighbor policy, only then they had mint flavored milk. You would have thought they would have seen that one coming.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> And his girlfriend too?


Could be moot - noise is that Louisville's going after another coaching nomad retread, RichRod - and most certainly *his wife too* in this case. 'Bama fans are still deeply indebted to Ms. RichRod for "ordering" him to renege on an agreement in 2008 to become Alabama's head coach after it had been announced he was accepting the job. (Personally, I think Franco extolled the virtues of T'town to her and got that job ixnayed in a jiffy for her husband.) Thus paving the way for Saban and restoration of the empire.

MG


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> ...OSU in addition to engineering was an ag school. Cheryl told me about a project she was part of where they fed mint silage to dairy cows to lessen the poop odor for a good neighbor policy, only then they had mint flavored milk. You would have thought they would have seen that one coming.


Probably got that consult from the ve_*r*_nerable - sorry, that's 'Barnerable - faculty at the cow college down in West Georgia.

MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Could be moot - noise is that Louisville's going after another coaching nomad retread, RichRod - MG


It could be a tad confusing for the media and the Lville faithful. a Pitino and a Petrino....


----------



## Dustin D

HAHA! Jacob has you guys....hook...line...and sinker


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Someone beat you to it even before the hiring was announced...same with the Stronghorns


Are you ****ting me?! lol wow....




BonMallari said:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin D*This is the best coach(coming in) *that Texas has had, maybe ever*,
> 
> 
> 
> considering Texas has only had a handful of coaches since Darrel Royal was hired,
> that is a bold statement..Akers- McWilliams-Mackovic-Brown
Click to expand...

I drink DrPepper 10, so I'm a bold man Bon  ... lol
I highlighted my 'kicker' point.

As I posted here @ Post #1818




> *Texas Coaching Hires*
> *Mack Brown* - Hired in 1997
> -Coached 10 seasons at North Carolina where he averaged *6.9 wins per season*
> -Finished strong with two 10 win seasons in 1996 and 1997
> -Never won a conference championship
> -6-5 at Appalachian State
> -11-23 at Tulane
> 
> *John Mackovic* - Hired in 1992
> -Coached 4 seasons at Illinois where he averaged *7.5 wins per season*
> -10-2 in 1989 finishing with a #10 ranking in AP & Coaches
> -Tied for 1st in Big 10 in 1990 with 6-2 conference record
> -14-20 at Wake Forest
> 
> *David McWilliams* - Hired in 1987
> -Hired after only coaching one season at Texas Tech, going *7-4 *
> 
> *Fred Akers* - Hired in 1977
> -Hired after two seasons at Wyoming, going a combined *10-13 *
> 
> *Darrell Royal *- Hired in 1957
> -Two seasons at Mississippi State where he went *6-4 both seasons *
> -Then he coached one season at Washington going *5-5 *
> -Turned out to be one of the all-time greats, but was not a big name coach when going to Texas



See what I'm saying? None of these guys were anywhere NEAR where Strong is(coming in) as the HC of Texas.

Meaning, this could be a HUGE deal for Texas. 
That's why I said I look for Texas to be in the play-offs within 2 years.

Strong will bring Swagger back to Texas Football. 
The futures bright for you folks! ....and Oklahoma will not like it.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Dustin D said:


> Strong will bring Swagger back to Texas Football.
> The futures bright for you folks! ....and Oklahoma will not like it.


Dustin, OU will be just fine!!!


----------



## crackerd

Dustin D said:


> *Texas Coaching Hires*
> *Mack Brown* - Hired in 1997
> -Coached 10 seasons at North Carolina where he averaged *6.9 wins per season*
> -Finished strong with two 10 win seasons in 1996 and 1997
> -Never won a conference championship
> -6-5 at Appalachian State
> -11-23 at Tulane
> 
> *John Mackovic* - Hired in 1992
> -Coached 4 seasons at Illinois where he averaged *7.5 wins per season*
> -10-2 in 1989 finishing with a #10 ranking in AP & Coaches
> -Tied for 1st in Big 10 in 1990 with 6-2 conference record
> -14-20 at Wake Forest
> 
> *David McWilliams* - Hired in 1987
> -Hired after only coaching one season at Texas Tech, going *7-4 *
> 
> *Fred Akers* - Hired in 1977
> -Hired after two seasons at Wyoming, going a combined *10-13 *
> 
> *Darrell Royal *- Hired in 1957
> -Two seasons at Mississippi State where he went *6-4 both seasons *
> -Then he coached one season at Washington going *5-5 *
> -Turned out to be one of the all-time greats, but was not a big name coach when going to Texas


Why, with all them glowing CVs, you'da thunk the sips would've rehabilitated Cheese Nips as their man. He was, what, 4-22 at Iowa State in two years there...and then, without Cam Newton, not much better at the cow college. So, yeah, gauging how Tejas has picked head coaches down the years, Chizik, you wuz robbed!

I remember when every one of those hires before Mack was made except Darrell Royal (by way of Starkville, after all), and thinking every time a new coach came in that Tejas sure has made another great choice to ensure they never have a coach who lives up to Darrell Royal's legendary status. Maybe Dana X. Bible, either...

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Wade said:


> Dustin, OU will be just fine!!!


Nervous?



It's a joke Wade  But I thinking that Strongs record against Stoops will be better than Browns.


----------



## Wade Thurman

No not nervous. Truth be told Stoops hardly ever seems to have a top 10 let alone a top 5 recuiting class. Bama, LSU, OSU, Florida, Notre Dame always have better incoming classes than OU. I think the Red River game will become more interesting however. 



Dustin D said:


> Nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a joke Wade  But I thinking that Strongs record against Stoops will be better than Browns.


----------



## Tim Mc

How about some predictions on the big game tonight.
As much as it pains me to do this, I'm going with Auburn.
I don't think it will be all that close either : 38- 24.
SEC -8 in a row!!! And I'm sure all the SEC fans will be humble and low key about it as always  i may have lost my d#$n mind!


----------



## Wade Thurman

OU by 3 maybe 7!!




Tim Mc said:


> How about some predictions on the big game tonight.
> As much as it pains me to do this, I'm going with Auburn.
> I don't think it will be all that close either : 38- 24.
> SEC -8 in a row!!! And I'm sure all the SEC fans will be humble and low key about it as always  i may have lost my d#$n mind!


----------



## Denver

Hoping for a good game. My prediction is FSU 41- Auburn 34


Tim Mc said:


> How about some predictions on the big game tonight.
> As much as it pains me to do this, I'm going with Auburn.
> I don't think it will be all that close either : 38- 24.
> SEC -8 in a row!!! And I'm sure all the SEC fans will be humble and low key about it as always  i may have lost my d#$n mind!


----------



## John Robinson

Has the underdog every BCS game so far? If so I guess it'll be Auburn.


----------



## coachmo

Auburn 38-31.


----------



## roseberry

the boogs win 42 to 35.


----------



## Dustin D

I don’t do predictions, but I’ll try here so we can all laugh about it.

With a potential 8th National Championship in a row from this conference, 
and a 5th in a Row from the State of Alabama,
It's sort of hard to pick against that.

Plus, the argument is NOTHING different than we've heard before. 
Opponent THIS, Opponent THAT, how will (Enter SEC Team Here) be able to handle THIS or THAT.

Yet for 7 years now, 
the same result is left on the scoreboard.

Every year it seems, everything people were wondering about, never really happens.

Going by Auburns last National Championship,
they had something like the 56th Ranked Defense vs the #1 Offense in Oregon.
Yet Oregon scored only 19 points. 8 of those points within the final minutes of the game.

So who close to Auburn has FSU seen?
There is none. The closest thing to Auburn FSU has seen is Boston College, who put 34 on FSU.

Who close to FSU has Auburn seen?
Georgia? Alabama? Mizzou? LSU?

With Auburn sporting the 84th Ranked Defense, 
I feel like it would be a travesty for them to Win with that trash.

But sporting the #1 Rushing Offense is HARD to deal with. 
When a team can put you on the side-line for 4-6 minutes at a time,
and force you to watch. That's brutal. Especially in close games into the 4th Qtr. Give them the ball back with 5 minutes left and you may not see it again, regardless of your timeouts. That creates all sorts of pressure. Plus even if they don’t score, their Punter is ‘Next Level’ and their Special Teams players are FAST. Look for FSU to be starting within their 10 yard line frequently.

Why? b/c Auburn doesn’t score every possession, and they don’t care, 
but they do eat clock and they punt REALLY well and play the field position game to a T. It’s all in the game plan for them to get to the 35-45, punt to the endzone and get you to punt back to the 50 where they’ll put their best play calling up.

In their only loss to LSU, they STILL had more Time of Possession than LSU. 
Only by a minute or so, but you would think that a 35-21 game would mean you couldn’t keep the ball 
and the TOP would be lop-sided.
That wasn’t the case. They just had turnovers that killed them.

Since then, they’ve clamped down on turnovers 
and have become very efficient at this Run Game they’re doing.
They score faster, only b/c they want to. They could slow it down too if they need to.

However, even if in the ACC, FSU is sporting the #5 Total Offense, w/ #3 Total Defense,
Against Auburns 102nd Ranked Passing Defense?! and 62nd Ranked Rush Defense!?

No stinking way, Auburn should win this game. 

But Auburn got ...that...magic! People love to say, that luck/magic is gunna run out.
Yea, ok. I’ve seen teams in other sports get ‘That magic’ and ride it all theway to a Title! 
It just happens sometimes.

Buuuuut….I think something will happen tonight that hasn't happen all year. 
Mental pressure on Winston. I think he is more susceptible to it than Marshall.

I think the Pressure gets to him tonight and he throws 2 INT's 
that his Defense won’t be able to bail him out of this time. Like the previous 2 games.

This game smells like a shoot-out, but yet, that just never seems to happen when we call it.

So I'm going; 28-26 FSU






/


----------



## John Robinson

I would be thrilled if both teams fooled everybody and the game was a low scoring defensive slugfest, not likely though.


----------



## Dustin D

However, I want be upset if Auburn wins, b/c some how in my Office Bowl Mania 
it has come down to THIS game between me and a co-worker.

I have FSU with 2 points, he has FSU with 35 points.
I'm (22-12) w/ 381 points.
He's (22-12) w/ 370 points.

So If FSU wins, he'll win with 405 total points. 
If Auburn wins, we both lose, but I'm ahead in points won.


/


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> I would be thrilled if both teams fooled everybody
> and the game was a low scoring defensive slugfest,
> not likely though.



Actually, VERY likely. It happens more frequently than not. 

But this isn't your ordinary SEC Team in Auburn. You know that. Not with that horrendous defense. 
This is why I questioned whether or not that could beat Oregon. Yet, they did. 
But this years defense is HORRIBLE, more so than the 2010 Team.

...sigh...man you if we could predict what would happen, we'd be rich.


----------



## Dustin D

Final Thoughts;

If Auburn wins this game in a non-shootout, just how overrated was FSU?

IMO, FSU should win this game, and cover the spread.

I just cannot, nor do I really think, that Auburn should be able to be,
the College Football National Champions, with a Defense like that.

But, just like the NFL Play-offs. Once the seasons over, Stats and Recordsdon't matter. 

Guess we'll see soon.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I picked Free Shoes U in this one & for good reason. They're the better team. It doesn't matter how you slice it, they're the more complete team. It's just not a good matchup for AU.


----------



## Dustin D

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10251632/auburn-tigers-fan-made-100-bet-win-national-title-500-1-odds

*Last January,* Skiba's father was on vacation in Las Vegas 
when he placed a $100 bet for his son on Auburn to win the title game at 500-to-1 odds. 

Remember this guy? He's letting the ticket ride for a possible 50k


----------



## BonMallari

I liked Bobby Bowden, did not like the HCIW with Jimbo but it has worked out well

its Jameis Winston's birthday today

if Malzahn pulls off another miracle he might be eligible for sainthood (with apologies to Mother Theresa)


the game finishes on the number, the sportsbooks win by the hook..35-24 FSU


----------



## Dustin D

FSU Announcer just said the Crowd is 2 to 1 Auburn. "An awful lot of Orange here".


----------



## mngundog

Did FSU bring a punter?


----------



## Dustin D

OUCH! Wide open receiver missed ends that drive.


----------



## Dustin D

Points on the board for FSU.




1st QUARTER
*FG 9:53* Roberto Aguayo 35 yard field goal attempt is Good.
Plays: 6 | Yards: 66 | Time 3:46


----------



## Dustin D

Noles starting at the 1? Told you about that punter!

Now Auburn starting already withing FG range. 

_Field Position game._


----------



## Dustin D

Auburn has points on the board.

*TD 3:07* Nick Marshall pass to the left to Tre Mason for 12 yards
Plays: 6 | Yards: 47 | Time 2:23


----------



## Dustin D

Horrible Penalty there. Always hurts when you force a 3 and out and then get a P. Foul on the kicker. Ouch


----------



## Dustin D

1st Qtr Stats;

*Team Stat Comparison*



FSUAUB1st Downs453rd down efficiency1-4*4-6*4th down efficiency0-00-0Total Yards6777Passing4353Comp-Att4-85-8Yards per pass5.46.6Rushing2424Rushing Attempts811Yards per rush3.02.2Penalties1-52-15Turnovers00Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown00Possession7:487:12


----------



## John Robinson

Auburn's looking pretty dominant on defense.


----------



## Tim Mc

Someone forgot to tell the Auburn defense they weren't very good


----------



## Dustin D

2nd Wide Open pass doesn't miss this time. 

Marshall hits Melvin Ray for 50 yards!





*TD 13:48* Nick Marshall pass to the middle to Melvin Ray for 50 yards
Plays: 4 | Yards: 70 | Time 1:07


----------



## Dustin D

Winston is 1-7 with 2 sacks in his last 8 attempts at passing.


----------



## Tim Mc

Jameis has crazy eyes right now. He hasn't faced this before


----------



## Dustin D

Tim Mc said:


> Someone forgot to tell the Auburn defense they weren't very good



Actually I think Musberger is right. They've been telling them that for the last 30 days.



Tim Mc said:


> Jameis has crazy eyes right now. He hasn't faced this before


I told you we'd see that look in his eyes. Looks like he's seen a ghost.

He'll relax. FSU will score again. Before halftime.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Not your typical play calling by Jimbo.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not your typical play calling by Jimbo.


With Jameis throwing passes like that, exactly what do you call?

Gotta calm that boy down.


----------



## Dustin D

Well this is sort of what I was talking about with keeping FSU on the side lines watching.

AUB has missed to scoring opportunities now but that last drive is the longest FSU has ever been on the field

4:50 Time Elapsed.

This game could easily be 24-3 AUB


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Jameis has crazy eyes right now. He hasn't faced this before


He's melting down big time.


----------



## Dustin D

Off the Jameis Winston turnover AUB scores a Touchdown.

*TD 5:01* Nick Marshall rushes left for 4 yards. Touchdown
Plays: 7 | Yards: 27 | Time 2:34


----------



## Dustin D

Oh Lord....the SEC Chants have started....FSU on a comeback jinx lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> With Jameis throwing passes like that, exactly what do you call?
> 
> Gotta calm that boy down.


Screens. WR screens. Agreed though. He isn't playing worth a damn.


----------



## Dustin D

Did ya'll see Red Lightning help Winston up!?!? LOL

Listen to Herb say the momentum has completely changed....buwhaaaa lol Easy there pal. Lots of football left.


*TD 1:28 *Devonta Freeman rushes left for 3 yards. Touchdown
Plays: 9 | Yards: 71 | Time 3:33


----------



## Tim Mc

That score really helps FSU 's psyche going into the half. 
Second half should be a shootout


----------



## Dustin D

Half-Time Stats

*Team Stat Comparison*



FSUAUB1st Downs8133rd down efficiency*2-8**8-12*4th down efficiency1-10-0Total Yards156232Passing*62*113Comp-Att6-157-13Yards per pass4.18.7Rushing94*119*Rushing Attempts1829Yards per rush5.24.1Penalties4-303-20Turnovers10Fumbles lost10Interceptions thrown00Possession13:1016:50



Florida State Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT13:31103:38FSU 23959Field Goal Good06:21101:03FSU 230Punt03:07103:18FSU 25618Punt13:48201:04FSU 2136Punt07:54200:34FSU 2024Fumble05:01203:33FSU 341166Rushing Touchdown00:00200:00FSU 600End of Half


Auburn Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00101:29AUB 25414Punt09:53103:32AUB 22938Punt05:18102:11AUB 25625Passing Touchdown14:49201:01AUB 15385Passing Touchdown12:44204:50AUB 391146Field Goal Missed07:20202:19AUB 27627Rushing Touchdown01:28201:28AUB 2837Punt


----------



## Dustin D

Yea the SHOCK value has worn off. FSU now knows it's possible to SCORE.

However the infamous 3 & out to start the half looms. 
Teams that go 3 & out to start the half really loose some mojo.

Plus AUB usually picks it up in the 2nd half so we could see a 4+ Touchdown 2nd half.

We'll see who makes what adjustments. The hardest won't be for FSU. They're MAD and they want back on the field.

The hardest will be for Mal to keep his kids IN THE GAME! A little 11 point lead is NOTHING to a Team like FSU. If AUB D gets complacent, it's going to get nasty.


----------



## Dustin D

Story of the first half;


----------



## Dustin D

Wow, announcer just jinx it lol

Said, "In the BCS Era, the Team with the lead @ the Half is undefeated"

For some reason it feels like FSU will score 2 TD's 
and have 21 points unanswered before the 3rd Qtr ends.


----------



## Dustin D

Dangit man! This AUB D-Line is motivated.


----------



## Dustin D

WOW No Holding called on #70 who basically tackled the DE of AUB.


----------



## Dustin D

FSU starting to pick apart that weak AUB secondary....finally...


----------



## Dustin D

LOL @ Musberger. Always talking about gambling. Said if he knows Charles, he probably stopped by Vegas on his way in LOL


----------



## Dustin D

AUB is going to have to produce or die here.

*FG 6:05* Roberto Aguayo 41 yard field goal attempt is Good.
Plays: 10 | Yards: 72 | Time 5:38


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> WOW No Holding called on #70 who basically tackled the DE of AUB.


a mugging! esp after the holding call on auburn's previous first down!


----------



## Dustin D

Ruh-Roh! Auburn struggling. FSU D stepping up/


----------



## Dustin D

One of these punts is going to go FSU's way. It's going to change the game.


----------



## Dustin D

FSU's chances at getting ahead and staying there is getting slim. 

AUB has been shut down in the 2nd half.


Into the 4th Qtr. we go.

*Team Stat Comparison*



FSUAUB1st Downs13153rd down efficiency*2-11*8-154th down efficiency1-10-0Total Yards252277Passing120139Comp-Att11-2410-20Yards per pass5.07.0Rushing132138Rushing Attempts2934Yards per rush4.64.1Penalties5-354-30Turnovers10Fumbles lost10Interceptions thrown00Possession22:4622:14


----------



## Dustin D

It's like starting the game over, with FSU now having the momentum.*

TD 10:55* Jameis Winston pass to the right to Chad Abram for 11 yards
Plays: 10 | Yards: 77 | Time 4:00

AUB hasn't scored since 5 minutes left in the 2nd Qtr.

FSU with 17 unanswered points


----------



## Dustin D

LEAVE IT ON THE FIELD SON! NOT ON THE SIDE LINE!

GET IN THE GAME! LOL


----------



## Dustin D

*FG 4:42*Cody Parkey 23 yard field goal attempt is Good.
Plays: 11 | Yards: 69 | Time *6:13

*Auburn may have been 1 drive too late on that one.

Noles to put another 4 minute drive for the WIN down right here.


----------



## Dustin D

HAHA! or that! lol

Touchdown return for FSU to put them ahead.

Taste of their own medicine! NOTHING gets momentum like that.

*TD 4:31* Levonte Whitfield returns for 100 yards
Plays: 0 | Yards: 0 | Time 0:00


----------



## roseberry

i have pulled for the boogs all night long there are 2 min left can i hold out or will i fold. go boogs, scor and win......i think!


----------



## Tim Mc

Hope it doesn't come down to Auburn's kicker


----------



## roseberry

wow trey mason scores.......is it too much time left for winston? go noles.......i think?


----------



## Dustin D

WOW!


Does AUB have 1:19 worth of Defense in their Secondary? 

This will be the Heisman Moment. Make or break. Here's his big change in the big game.

*TD 1:19* Tre Mason rushes right for 38 yards. Touchdown
Plays: 7 | Yards: 81 | Time 3:12


----------



## John Robinson

I was worried about the Noles tuckered out defense.


----------



## Dustin D

If Benjamin catches every pass on the way down, will AUB fans puke?!? lol


----------



## Dustin D

We could see a Vince Young vs USC drive.


----------



## Dustin D

There's that weak secondary!


----------



## Dustin D

That'll do. Good night folks. 

Hard Fought Game there. 
Like almost every bowl game this SEASON!

WOW!


In the end, like I said, *AUB Secondary* cost them the game.

Closer than some > 


Dustin D said:


> So I'm going; 28-26 FSU



...and the SEC Streak comes to an end.



/


1234T#1FSU3732134#2AUB71401031






Team Stat Comparison


 
FSU
AUB1st Downs19243rd down efficiency
2-1210-184th down efficiency
1-10-0Total Yards385429Passing237197Comp-Att
20-3513-25Yards per pass
6.87.9Rushing148232Rushing Attempts
3153Yards per rush
4.84.4Penalties8-605-38Turnovers11Fumbles lost
10Interceptions thrown
01Possession26:1933:28


----------



## John Robinson

Watch out on the kick off


----------



## John Robinson

No matter what happens here, that was a great game.


----------



## Tim Mc

That was worth waiting for. Great game


----------



## BonMallari

something magical about playing in Pasadena at the Rose Bowl...nice end to another year of CFB


When does spring FB practice start ?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

AU can look @ their own damned selves in the mirror.


----------



## Dustin D

That's one of the Best Damn National Championship Game of the BCS Era.

.....until next time......who's that only other team to beat Auburn this year?




Out Here/


Saints still in the play-offs!

and this College season has taken some years off my young life LOL

gone....


Final Results;


ConferenceTotal gamesWinsLossesPct.SEC1073.700Pac-12963.667ACC1156.455Big 12633.500C-USA633.500MW633.500Sun Belt2201.000Independents321.667American523.400Big Ten725.286MAC505.000


----------



## Tim Mc

BonMallari said:


> something magical about playing in Pasadena at the Rose Bowl...nice end to another year of CFB
> 
> 
> When does spring FB practice start ?


That's why College football is the best. Nothing like it!!
March Madness is a close second!


----------



## Tim Mc

I wish I was at the Rose bowl watching tonight. -12 degrees here , and no, that's not the wind chill. That is -38!


----------



## mngundog

Blown coverages, dropped balls, fumble after fumble, stupid penalties, entertaining game for sure but poor football.


----------



## Chad Baker

Boys its not the critics who count. 
That was a great game. 
A lot of blood sweat and tears on that field tonight from both teams.
That's what a national championship is all about!


----------



## Franco

It took a school from the Southeast to end the SEC's stranglehold on the National Championship. I was surprised the game was as close as it was.

Congrats to the Noles fans.


----------



## Dustin D

Final Thoughts;

Wrote this in respone to 103.7 The Game(Facebook)
asking if this was the 'Greatest Game' in college football history.



> Man that's a Tall Order calling it the 'Greatest Ever'.
> 
> In the end, it took a Heisman Trophy Winner, a 100 yard kick-off return, and playing against the worse defense any team has ever had going into the National Championship(Fact) AND a literal last minute drive scoring 21 points in the 4th Qtr., to finally take the Crystal Ball out of the SEC's hands.
> 
> I love me some Jimbo Fisher, a Great Coach all around and he deserved this win! I am not an Auburn fan by any means either. I picked FSU to win by 3 in Bowl Mania and I don’t cheer ‘SEC, SEC, SEC’, . However, I thought it’d be a travesty for a defense so bad, to actually be crowned College Football’s National Champions and thought it’d be a horrible case against just how either overrated FSU was, or how underrated the SEC is considering the possibility that a team with such a bad defense could win the Title over the #1 Team in the country.
> 
> So a BIG congratulations to FSU and Fisher! And it was (one of)
> the GREATEST Games I have ever watched for sure and Florida State earned and deserves every bit of it.
> 
> *IRONY FACTOR:*
> -FSU starts the BCS Era as a Hot Team in the National Title Hunt with consistency,
> and they end the BCS Era as the Champions!
> -Auburn got themselves into the Title Picture with a 100 yard return for a touchdown,
> and it was a 100 yard return that got them in hot water in the Title Game.






/


----------



## duckdawg27

Totally agree with the Irony factor !!!!! I was hoping AU could pull it out. I root for SEC teams when they are not playing Bama. 
Auburn won 4 games with less than two minutes on the clock. Lost this one with 13 seconds left.
All I want to know is can we get Sportscenter to show a non stop loop of the FSU kickoff return like they did for the Iron Bowl field goal return  
Roll Tide


----------



## huntinman

Final rankings


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

None them have a Hockey team. Remember it's the only sport left for a midsized white boy...........


----------



## huntinman

Baseball...soccer... Golf...tennis... Figure skati...never mind;-)


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

NASCAR....oh you said sport. Nevermind 

Emily Litella regards,


----------



## BonMallari

huntinman said:


> Final rankings
> View attachment 16714


I like those...the teams that Won moved up, the ones that lost dropped down


----------



## rboudet

South Carolina #4????? really? I don't know about that.


----------



## BonMallari

*Red McCombs bashes Texas hiring of Strong*

didnt take long for the BMD's at UT to voice their opinion..Guess when you donate over 100M to the University and have the School of Business named after you along with being friends of the former ousted Coach, and you didn't get the coach you wanted

wonder if the donation check will have as many zeros this year

http://espn.go.com/college-football...bs-bashes-texas-longhorns-charlie-strong-hire


----------



## coachmo

I can already hear the chants of ACC, ACC, ACC next year since the Seminoles won the BCS championship!!!! Man that just doesn't sound right!!!


----------



## roseberry

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> None them have a Hockey team. Remember it's the only sport left for a midsized white boy...........


pro bass fishing is still a sport for mid sized white boy's.

i heard they were gonna hold a couple of "fishing off the bridge only" tournaments this spring. if so, this sporting venue will be lost to a more diverse and talented group too!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

BonMallari said:


> didnt take long for the BMD's at UT to voice their opinion..Guess when you donate over 100M to the University and have the School of Business named after you along with being friends of the former ousted Coach, and you didn't get the coach you wanted
> 
> wonder if the donation check will have as many zeros this year
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...bs-bashes-texas-longhorns-charlie-strong-hire


I don't know anything about the new coach but I was surprised by his hiring. I thought for sure they would go for a bigger name. Who knows. This guy may be great.


----------



## Tim Mc

BonMallari said:


> didnt take long for the BMD's at UT to voice their opinion..Guess when you donate over 100M to the University and have the School of Business named after you along with being friends of the former ousted Coach, and you didn't get the coach you wanted
> 
> wonder if the donation check will have as many zeros this year
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...bs-bashes-texas-longhorns-charlie-strong-hire


I think he will be very successful at UT if he's given a real chance.


----------



## Dustin D

rboudet said:


> South Carolina #4????? really? I don't know about that.


I think it's fair.

South Carolina beat 6 teams this year, who also won their Bowl games.

2 of those teams won BCS Bowls. 

USCe beat,
Fiesta Bowl Champions (#10 UCF)
and Orange Bowl Champions (#8 Clemson)

They also beat the; 
Cotton Bowl Winner (#5 Mizzou)
BBVA Compass Bowl Winner (#24 Vanderbilt)
Liberty Bowl Winner (Miss St.)
Belk Bowl Winner (North Carolina)

That's a pretty good run. 
Loss to UGA, when UGA was hot before being demolished with injuries.
Loss to Vols as time expired on a last second Field Goal. 

Seems like a legit ranking to me.


/


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> I think it's fair.
> 
> South Carolina beat 6 teams this year, who also won their Bowl games.
> 
> 2 of those teams won BCS Bowls.
> 
> USCe beat,
> Fiesta Bowl Champions (#10 UCF)
> and Orange Bowl Champions (#8 Clemson)
> 
> They also beat the;
> Cotton Bowl Winner (#5 Mizzou)
> BBVA Compass Bowl Winner (#24 Vanderbilt)
> Liberty Bowl Winner (Miss St.)
> Belk Bowl Winner (North Carolina)
> 
> That's a pretty good run.
> Loss to UGA, when UGA was hot before being demolished with injuries. (GA was ranked 3rd at the time, SC 5th)
> Loss to Vols as time expired on a last second Field Goal.
> 
> Seems like a legit ranking to me.
> 
> 
> /



I was expecting this ranking due to their performance against this schedule... But didn't know if they would get the votes...
They are only losing 5 starters this year... Though they are good ones. They had the youngest team in the top 25. Should be good next year.


----------



## Marvin S

huntinman said:


> I was expecting this ranking due to their performance against this schedule... But didn't know if they would get the votes...
> They are only losing 5 starters this year... Though they are good ones. They had the youngest team in the top 25. Should be good next year.


Unfortunately, You will be running around the country with that hot prospect racking up Derby points so will not have time to watch them .


----------



## Wade Thurman

All but one Bon which I don't understand. Other than that it looks good to me. USC is deserving of their ranking.



BonMallari said:


> I like those...the teams that Won moved up, the ones that lost dropped down


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

J Hill & LC will come back next year. J Hill the big shocker to me. He can't improve his stock on the field.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

My co-workers and I were laughing about the SEC chants in the first half... Loved the way the way the game finished!


----------



## achiro

BonMallari said:


> didnt take long for the BMD's at UT to voice their opinion..Guess when you donate over 100M to the University and have the School of Business named after you along with being friends of the former ousted Coach, and you didn't get the coach you wanted
> 
> wonder if the donation check will have as many zeros this year
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...bs-bashes-texas-longhorns-charlie-strong-hire


----------



## EdA

M&K's Retrievers said:


> I don't know anything about the new coach but I was surprised by his hiring. I thought for sure they would go for a bigger name.


According to reports the "big name candidates" declined to be interviewed, apparently for all the talk about what a great job it is not everyone thinks so and Red McCombs pretty much confirmed that today.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Now that's funny.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

EdA said:


> According to reports the "big name candidates" declined to be interviewed, apparently for all the talk about what a great job it is not everyone thinks so and Red McCombs pretty much confirmed that today.


Sounds as if the new AD has oissed off many of the deep pocket supporters..I guess he better be right or both may be gone Sooner than later.

Pun intended.....


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Typical bias

/Paul


----------



## BonMallari

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Sounds as if the new AD has oissed off many of the deep pocket supporters..I guess he better be right or both may be gone Sooner than later.
> 
> Pun intended.....


according to a report by Kirk Bohls in the AAS, there was a group of BMD's that were negotiating with a certain FB coach on their own including offering to relieve him of certain debts that had occurred in previous stints, BUT they were not authorized to do so by the UT Athletic dept.So the admission by new AD Steve Patterson that Saban was never interviewed was somewhat correct. He was never interviewed by Patterson, because according to Bohls' article, he was not the preferred choice by the university pres Bill Powers...

One of the problems that has happened at UT is that they "sold themselves to the highest bidders" like McCombs, Joe Jamaiel, and let them plaster their name on the field, and other athletic facilities, Joe Jamaiel was Mack Brown's attorney and negotiated his contract and his buyout...and his name is on the field at DKR-Memorial Stadium...McCombs statements today had a touch of good ole boy bigotry behind it, but it shouldnt surprise anyone because he is the same SOB that called Case McCoy a gimp after one of the UT losses...

Even back to the days of DKR, there was an undercurrent that UT was a bigoted school, Coach Royal wanted to bring Texas schoolboy stars like Jerry Levias and Warren McVea but Texas was the LAST of the SWC schools to have a black players on their football team,and those boys were a could of blue chip all staters from Austin Reagan HS,and lived around corner from us


----------



## Dustin D

Last night, at Half-time of the Mich St vs Ohio St. BasketBall Game,
the *Mich. St Football team *were awarded for their Rose Bowl Victory.

During which, the Right Guard had a little something for the Crowd
to get them pumped up for the second half, which went into OT.

#5 Mich State went on to upset #3 Ohio St. in OT.


----------



## BonMallari

*what a pair*


----------



## Dustin D

That was defintely some dynamic dudes in College Football. Both were very passionate on the sideline as well.


----------



## BonMallari

*Lane Kiffin as OC at Bama*

just when you thought the season was over and the only thing to look forward to was recruiting...

Now there is speculation that OC for Bama- Doug Nussmeier is going to Michigan,and possibly opening the way for Lane Kiffin to become the new OC at Tuscaloosa...What does Finebaum say Bama fans ?


----------



## mjh345

BonMallari said:


> just when you thought the season was over and the only thing to look forward to was recruiting...
> 
> Now there is speculation that OC for Bama- Doug Nussmeier is going to Michigan,and possibly opening the way for Lane Kiffin to become the new OC at Tuscaloosa...What does Finebaum say Bama fans ?


 Surely you jest
Anybody who would hire Kiffin is dumber than the pigskin they play the game with


----------



## RookieTrainer

BonMallari said:


> just when you thought the season was over and the only thing to look forward to was recruiting...
> 
> Now there is speculation that OC for Bama- Doug Nussmeier is going to Michigan,and possibly opening the way for Lane Kiffin to become the new OC at Tuscaloosa...What does Finebaum say Bama fans ?


If you are listening to Finebaum to get your information then you are already behind, my friend. He is a professional crap stirrer. Kind of like Red McCombs.


----------



## BonMallari

RookieTrainer said:


> If you are listening to Finebaum to get your information then you are already behind, my friend. He is a professional crap stirrer. Kind of like Red McCombs.


actually saw the story first on SB Nation, then the crawler on ESPN, and also on Fox Sports, I do not listen to Finebaum (hence the question)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That would be a hire that would get my attention. For all the flack he gets for being a HC, he is an empecable OC.


----------



## Dustin D

My 2,000th Post Prize!


----------



## BonMallari

I thought there would be an Alabama logo somewhere on the shirt


or at least an SEC patch on the sleeve


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Is Saban showing early signs of dementia? Lane Kiffin was hired, per Bleacher Report, as the AL OC.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Once again, that's a great hire. This picture is just too funny.


----------



## roseberry

i have been away,

bon,
all i can say about the kiffin hire is........Nick, was a TWO game losing streak not enough? lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

J Hill changed his mind. I can't fault him. I expected it. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## roseberry

dustin,
glad you recieved your "fabulous" prize!;-)

you should recognize $7.46 in other income on your 2014 federal form 1040 so as to comply with our current tax code.


----------

